# NSW State Sponsorship_FEB 2015



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Guys 
Anyone who is going to apply in FEB 2015, please use and update this thread for the future INFO.

Thanks and All the Best.
:juggle:


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

i am planning to apply for NSW in Feb 2015. I hope it will be smooth & we don't face same problems with the online application like what happened in the last two intakes of 2014.


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> i am planning to apply for NSW in Feb 2015. I hope it will be smooth & we don't face same problems with the online application like what happened in the last two intakes of 2014.


All the best Faris_ksa. Hopefully they issue the new skills list. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raqib_ (Apr 16, 2014)

Can anyone please attach the screenshot of OCT_2014 intake application form for State sponsorship in NSW. I think it will be helpful for the preparation of upcoming intake.


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey guys. Have they already announced the schedule yet?


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

Raqib_ said:


> Can anyone please attach the screenshot of OCT_2014 intake application form for State sponsorship in NSW. I think it will be helpful for the preparation of upcoming intake.


here you go.


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

usmanakbar07 said:


> Hey guys. Have they already announced the schedule yet?


it's stated as To Be confirmed in January 2015.

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Not yet confirmed...friends..


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Great to see guys starting a Thread For NSW FEB 2015 Intake. I am also planing to apply in The Engg Technologist category.

Anyone in the same occupation please share your thoughts and infos



r_saraj said:


> Not yet confirmed...friends..


----------



## ansalthered (Sep 23, 2014)

also waiting..electrical engineer,hopefully there will be quota for each occupation,

unable to register on October intake..kicked out 7 times from payment page....


----------



## rranjan2910 (Feb 28, 2014)

I am also waiting for the NSW SS february announcement. I hope 2613 ICT skills will be included, as mine skill set is 261313.


----------



## saas (Sep 2, 2014)

Any idea that we can apply feb 2015, while still waiting co and did the payment


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

hi guys,

if i apply for NSW with 55 points , i have got below 7 in writing in IELTS this means i can't claim any points in English language. i am planning to file EOI with 55 points and it may take 2 to 3 months before getting a nomination or rejection from NSW. 

so my question is: 

if i improve my English scores and get above 7 in all modules of IELTS or apply for TOEFL and i can claim 10 points with my new scores. can i update my EOI & also my English scores with NSW before they have a decision ? or i will have to stick with my initial points claim ?


----------



## Aussiemate (Jan 28, 2015)

Can we have the ACS done in any other category when if a person already have ACS in one category
do System Analyst category have more chances then Software tester category


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> if i apply for NSW with 55 points , i have got below 7 in writing in IELTS this means i can't claim any points in English language. i am planning to file EOI with 55 points and it may take 2 to 3 months before getting a nomination or rejection from NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi Faris

the official Immi Website gives quite detailed an dgood informaiton regarding the process. I found it quite helpful reading it carefully...

Anyway, in terms of updating your English score the say: _"You can also access your EOI and update your information at any time. You might want to do this if you have gained new work experience, gained a higher qualification, improved your English language ability and/or changed your family composition." _

The key thing is to NOT "overpromise". As far as I understand do you have to proof your skills, English etc AT THE TIME of Invitation but you better check that point.

Good luck!


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> if i apply for NSW with 55 points , i have got below 7 in writing in IELTS this means i can't claim any points in English language. i am planning to file EOI with 55 points and it may take 2 to 3 months before getting a nomination or rejection from NSW.
> 
> ...


I don't see any point in going for IELTS again. As you will be getting auto-invitation after application is approved by NSW. Though, you can make any change in you EOI before invitation from DIBP.


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

I am also waiting to apply. I am an Electrical Engineer.. Still the dates are not published....

Anyone knows about the required documents, etc....


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Waiting for NSW SS to open. I had asked my friend in Australia to call up the number given on trade nsw website and inquire as to when the state nomination will open. They gave her another number and her to call that number. The info she got was they will update the website within two weeks and there will be some changes in the system. They dint mention the changes but I hope they will move away from "first come, first serve". Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## rits_vyas (Nov 25, 2014)

*Question*

Hi Guys,

I am willing to apply for NSW state sponsorship and have ACS and IELTS results with me. I have been assessed under Systems Administrator category which is currently suspended by NSW.

My query is that is it possible for me to still apply for EOI under this category and wait to see if NSW reopens the nomination process for above skill?

Thanks,
Ritesh


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

rits_vyas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am willing to apply for NSW state sponsorship and have ACS and IELTS results with me. I have been assessed under Systems Administrator category which is currently suspended by NSW.
> 
> ...


Yes, before you apply for SS, your EOI should be completed.
I am interested in the same, i have already submitted mine waiting now, hopefully it will resume this time.

Hope that help.


----------



## rits_vyas (Nov 25, 2014)

mitswitchers said:


> Yes, before you apply for SS, your EOI should be completed.
> I am interested in the same, i have already submitted mine waiting now, hopefully it will resume this time.
> 
> Hope that help.


Thanks mitswitchers for your reply. I will complete the EOI ASAP then. All the best to both of us and everyone who is in the same boat. 

Thanks,
Ritesh


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

No update as of now !
I am checking everyday now


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Waiting for NSW SS to open. I had asked my friend in Australia to call up the number given on trade nsw website and inquire as to when the state nomination will open. They gave her another number and her to call that number. The info she got was they will update the website within two weeks and there will be some changes in the system. They dint mention the changes but I hope they will move away from "first come, first serve". Keeping fingers crossed.


Your friend call to nsw today?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

She called up last Thursday


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Ronb said:


> She called up last Thursday


Thanks for the info...


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any updates guys ???


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

My agent has told me there are only rumours...


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

I am checking each hour... Feeling crazy... But still no good news....


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Any updates guys ???


Any effect nsw nomination if I submitte eoi 1month ago .


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

keyur said:


> Any effect nsw nomination if I submitte eoi 1month ago .


I do not think so..


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

Check this out guys......

https://www.acacia-au.com/nsw-190-state-nomination-update-22-october-2014.php


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

It was also posted in some other thread. Even this link says about change in SS rules.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Ronb said:


> It was also posted in some other thread. Even this link says about change in SS rules.


Yes it is posted by me it true first in first served not in feb inteck.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any one else applying under 599112 ?? Can all of you share your points including SS points.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any updates ??


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Kudos, to who starred this thread! Can't wait to finally get an update on here for the feb intake.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

rranjan2910 said:


> I am also waiting for the NSW SS february announcement. I hope 2613 ICT skills will be included, as mine skill set is 261313.


Me too in the same boat.Fingers crossed.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

NSW nomination process in 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> NSW nomination process in 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales


Hm..changes have been made..and seems positive !!

"NSW is introducing a selection-based invitation process in 2015. This will be implemented from February 2015 onwards"
"The selection process will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect."


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

r_saraj said:


> NSW nomination process in 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales


Well spot, Saraj


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

In my EOI,under employment details

Should I count from the day I started work!? Or from the day ACS has equated to be skilled!?

Also my EOI has been showing 65 pts, but if am supposed to put my employment start date as mentioned in my ACS then my points will drop down to just 60. Will I be in trouble if NSW invites me at 65 but later figures out I am capable of claiming only 60 though!?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

I don't understand that based on the new criteria, which candidate will be selected out of the following two:

*Candidate A:*

Age 30
Qualification 15
English Language 10
Experience 0

Total 55

*Candidate B:*

Age 30
Qualification 15
English Language 0
Experience 10

Total 55


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

FAIS said:


> I don't understand that based on the new criteria, which candidate will be selected out of the following two:
> 
> *Candidate A:*
> 
> ...


Obviously candidate A


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gchabs said:


> In my EOI,under employment details
> 
> Should I count from the day I started work!? Or from the day ACS has equated to be skilled!?
> 
> Also my EOI has been showing 65 pts, but if am supposed to put my employment start date as mentioned in my ACS then my points will drop down to just 60. Will I be in trouble if NSW invites me at 65 but later figures out I am capable of claiming only 60 though!?


From the day ACS has equated you to be skilled. You are safe even if you are scoring 60 points as most candidates who go for nominations are stuck at 55 points. 

By the way, why aren't you applying under 189? If you go for 189, some other deserving candidate with 55 points might be nominated instead of you. Just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

keyur said:


> Obviously candidate A


Surprised that they are counting English language skills more than experience. I don't see much difference in English language skills of candidate having scores between 6 and 7 in IELTS. But 5 years experience makes a lot of difference. 

What do others think?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Just updated mu EOI to NSW only. And for the above question i think experience would be preferred on the condition that he scores atleast the minimum required bands english competency i.e 6 bands each


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/602593-nsw-feb-may-inteck-2015-a.html


see this link your answer in this link


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

gchabs said:


> In my EOI,under employment details
> 
> Should I count from the day I started work!? Or from the day ACS has equated to be skilled!?
> 
> Also my EOI has been showing 65 pts, but if am supposed to put my employment start date as mentioned in my ACS then my points will drop down to just 60. Will I be in trouble if NSW invites me at 65 but later figures out I am capable of claiming only 60 though!?


Only skilled employment can be credited with points, thus if you put more years to your exp then assessed by ACS you'll get banned for 3 years if discovered.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

fsbelov said:


> Only skilled employment can be credited with points, thus if you put more years to your exp then assessed by ACS you'll get banned for 3 years if discovered.


I just updated my EOI  Back to 60 points so hopefully safe. However I had first submitted my EOI back in August 2014 and after editing it today the new date of submission is 30/01/2015. Will not have a chance where applicants with same pts as me but have already submitted EOI before mine .


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> And for the above question i think experience would be preferred on the condition that he scores atleast the minimum required bands english competency i.e 6 bands each


But the criteria says otherwise!


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

fsbelov said:


> Only skilled employment can be credited with points, thus if you put more years to your exp then assessed by ACS you'll get banned for 3 years if discovered.





jre05 said:


> To shortly answer, you may not likely to be in trouble, however, you should have strictly used your ACS assessed date as your start date.
> However, try to communicate this to NSW if you are honest. They would appreciate this honesty.
> 
> I have myself guided many immigrants here who have got visa approvals who had mistake of claiming 65 instead of 60, however, they are not of 190 invitation cases but 189. Their CO asked them if they want to change the point down to 60. Then I advised these guys to politely write an apology email and say why you have mistakenly claimed and you are happy to have it reduced to 60. They got grant in few hours.
> ...


Alright one last time to ensure I've got it all right finally.

Below is the what my ACS result reads...

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Science in XXXXXX from University of XXXXXX completed September 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/11 - 12/13 (2yrs 1mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: XXXXXX

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

So I should mention 12/2013 as start of my employment date in my EOI under work experience details, right!?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Alright one last time to ensure I've got it all right finally.
> 
> Below is the what my ACS result reads...
> 
> ...


I have answered you in the other thread.

Your date starts from Dec 2013, correct


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gchabs said:


> Alright one last time to ensure I've got it all right finally.
> 
> Below is the what my ACS result reads...
> 
> ...


After November 2013 means from December 2013. 

Also, why are you going for the nomination as your occupation is already suspended and chances are that more occupations will be added to the suspended list rather than the suspended occupations become available once again. Your points are already enough for 189 and you will get invitation in the next round. Applicants with EOIs till 8 January 2015 with ICT Business Analyst occupation under 189 have already been invited. So I am sure you will get the invitation in the next round.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

FAIS said:


> After November 2013 means from December 2013.
> 
> Also, why are you going for the nomination as your occupation is already suspended and chances are that more occupations will be added to the suspended list rather than the suspended occupations become available once again. Your points are already enough for 189 and you will get invitation in the next round. Applicants with EOIs till 8 January 2015 with ICT Business Analyst occupation under 189 have already been invited. So I am sure you will get the invitation in the next round.


Fais here are my points,
Age - 30
IELTS - 10
Degree - 15
Work ex 1.5 years after ACS deduction so - 0

I am indeed 5 pts short, hence NSW 190


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

I agree. 261111 is a very hot NOC, and the chance of pulling through in that NOC are very slim, however this is the priority order for EOIs with the same number of points:
0. Points
1. English Level.
2. Skilled Work Experience.
3. Date EOI is submitted.

So I wouldn't worry about editing your EOI at all. Since it is very unlikely to matter.


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

The other thing is that all ICT occupations are in danger to get excluded from the FEB intakes again, thus we need to wait until NSW publishes SNOL for the FEB - MAR intakes.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

fsbelov said:


> I agree. 261111 is a very hot NOC, and the chance of pulling through in that NOC a very slim, however this is the priority order for EOIs with the same number of points:
> 0. Points
> 1. English Level.
> 2. Skilled Work Experience.
> ...


I agree about NOC not opening again, however I don't have an option but to stay positive until NSW releases the list for Feb-Jun intake.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gchabs said:


> Fais here are my points,
> Age - 30
> IELTS - 10
> Degree - 15
> ...


Ohh. I thought that you are already at 60 as you mentioned in an earlier post that you were scoring 65 had the experience not been deducted. I can now understand your situation better.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gchabs said:


> I agree about NOC not opening again, however I don't have an option but to stay positive until NSW releases the list for Feb-Jun intake.


You are going in the right direction. If you submit your EOI today and NSW includes ICT occupations in July 2015 again, you will be among the first few to get invite for nomination application.


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Surprised that they are counting English language skills more than experience. I don't see much difference in English language skills of candidate having scores between 6 and 7 in IELTS. But 5 years experience makes a lot of difference.
> 
> What do others think?


Yep... Having 5 years of experience with IELTS 6.0 is very much important than less experience with IELTS 7.0.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

dskmanju said:


> Yep... Having 5 years of experience with IELTS 6.0 is very much important than less experience with IELTS 7.0.


having 5 years of experience and not able to communicate properly wont even get you an interview at a cafe?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

blak3 said:


> having 5 years of experience and not able to communicate properly wont even get you an interview at a cafe?


Individuals having five years and competent English (i.e 6 in IELTS) won't face serious problems in communication. Also, they will be at par with 7 band score holders in just a years time when onshore. 

However, good English users (7 band score holder) will still have to wait for another 5 years to be equivalent to experienced individuals in terms of practical skills.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

well you would be surprised to see how many people with 5+ years of experience, or even some who lived in Australia for 10 years plus still have communication problems. I see NSW is gearing towards a higher level of english and i see nothing wrong in that. it will incite the applicants to have better ielts and this will only help them.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

blak3 said:


> well you would be surprised to see how many people with 5+ years of experience, or even some who lived in Australia for 10 years plus still have communication problems. I see NSW is gearing towards a higher level of english and i see nothing wrong in that. it will incite the applicants to have better ielts and this will only help them.


Well, you seem to be a native speaker of English and if you have experienced lack of communication skills, I have no option but to accept your argument. I used to think that there isn't significant difference in communication skills of people with 6.0 and 7.0 band scores.

I got 6.5 in first attempt, 7.5 in second attempt (just one year later), got 6.5 again in third attempt and then 7.0 in fourth. All these within 2.5 years of time frame. 

That's why I think there is something seriously wrong with the design of English tests.


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

I applied for an EOI in June. Isn't that still valid? I notice it says valid till 2016. So, this means I don't need to apply a new one and just need to wait for NSW invitation. Is that correct?

Regards,

AKN


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

Duplicate EOIs are detected and the most recent is chosen if issued an invite. Thus posting a new one diminishes the EOI age, and you might loose in a tigh to an older EOI.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so much surprised to see they are weighting ielts over professional experiance. I totally agree with FAID and dskmanju.
My situation is this

Eoi lodge month: oct 2014 for NSw 190
Ielts: 6.5,8,6,7.5 (0 pts)
Experiance: 6years after acs deduction (15 pts)
Age: turned 32 last week (25 pts)
Degree: 263111 Computer Engineering (15 pts)
Total pts: 55

What are my chances ????


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

IELTS is prioritised over exp, that's it. If you are an ICT applicant I'd recommend looking for other possibilities and not to rely too heavily on an invite from NSW.


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

blak3 said:


> having 5 years of experience and not able to communicate properly wont even get you an interview at a cafe?


He he... I think IELTS 6.0 is enough to have a interview at anywhere... However, I did not mentioned that English is not a mandatory, as well as Experience...


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

So guys should we go ahead and submit an EOI or it won't allow us to submit or EOI after they release the list will only be valid?


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

ANZSCO code 149212 "customer service manager" may open for NSW Feb'15 cosl list?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Age - 30 points
IELTS - 10 points 
Experience- 05 points.
Degree - 15 points 

I am still required to apply for state nomination because my occupation code falls in CSOL.

With SS i am at 65 points. What are the chances of an invite.

Occupation - Legal Executive (599112)

EOI - 29/01/2015


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> I am so much surprised to see they are weighting ielts over professional experiance. I totally agree with FAID and dskmanju.
> My situation is this
> 
> Eoi lodge month: oct 2014 for NSw 190
> ...


If you have stated correct facts, following points should be awarded to you:

Experience: 10
Age: 30 (If you are under 33 at the time of EOI, you will receive 30 points for your age)
Degree: 15

Total = 55


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> I am so much surprised to see they are weighting ielts over professional experiance. I totally agree with FAID and dskmanju.
> My situation is this
> 
> Eoi lodge month: oct 2014 for NSw 190
> ...


Unless your occupation is taken out of the NSWs suspended list, you do not have chance of getting nomination.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Age - 30 points
> IELTS - 10 points
> Experience- 05 points.
> Degree - 15 points
> ...


Your occupation is not listed in the NSW SOL. Unless your occupation is included, you do not have chance of getting nomination from NSW. However, you may check other states' SOLs.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> ANZSCO code 149212 "customer service manager" may open for NSW Feb'15 cosl list?


Highly unlikely.


----------



## Swaroop Behera (Jan 31, 2015)

*Nsw ss*

NSW Nomination Process updated.....


Once again NSW changed their process. Nomination will be upon EOI submission.
Finger crossed guys!!!

Can anyone guide as per the new process fresh EOI to be submitted or earlier EOI will be valid. As I have submitted the EOI on 2nd Jan'15 itself....


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Your occupation is not listed in the NSW SOL. Unless your occupation is included, you do not have chance of getting nomination from NSW. However, you may check other states' SOLs.


My occupation is not under SOL but under Consolidated SOL. Even in October intake it was present.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Having occupation listed on CSOL doesn't mean that you will be able to apply for nomination from a specific state. Your occupation must be listed on the SOL of that state to which you are applying for nomination.

In your case, Legal Executive is not present on NSW SOL, so no chance of NSW nomination. Here is NSW SOL. 

http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/59084/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf

It is there on CSOL, because it was open for nomination by ACT. Now it is closed by ACT as well. Please visit the link below:

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-oct-14.pdf

That said, if NSW includes your occupation in any future intakes, you certainly will stand a chance of being nominated by NSW, however, this is highly unlikely in 2014-15. 

Similarly, if your occupation is again open for nomination by ACT, you will be able to apply for nomination. Again it is highly unlikely till June 2015.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

If NSW SOL remains the same, applicants on NSW list (with occupations other than in the below list) with 60 or above points should apply under 189 as all other occupations in NSW SOL are also available on Federal SOL. This will give other individuals (with 55 points) chance of getting nomination from NSW. I will update the below list once NSW updates its list in the following week.

135111	Chief Information Officer
141311	Hotel or Motel Manager
222113	Insurance Broker
222311	Financial Investment Adviser
234211	Chemist
234411	Geologist
242111	University Lecturer
251412	Orthoptist
252711	Audiologist
323412	Toolmaker
324111	Panel Beater
324311	Vehicle Painter
351111	Baker
351411	Cook*
394111	Cabinet Maker


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

FAIS said:


> If NSW SOL remains the same, applicants on NSW list (with occupations other than in the below list) with 60 or above points should apply under 189 as all other occupations in NSW SOL are also available on Federal SOL. This will give other individuals (with 55 points) chance of getting nomination from NSW. I will update the below list once NSW updates its list in the following week.
> 
> 135111	Chief Information Officer
> 141311	Hotel or Motel Manager
> ...



Sorry, I couldn't comprehend correctly.

I have 55 points based on skill assessment --Developer Programmer - ANZSCO 261312 
,age 31 and experience. I would like to apply for NSW nomination.

Now, the prerequisite is to apply for EOI. Can I apply for EOI with 55 points? It is normal process.

do NSW Occupation list of nomination is yet to be published because last time in Oct, ICT skills were removed till further notice. Does that mean I need to wait for July 2015 for fresh quota?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Sorry, I couldn't comprehend correctly.
> 
> I have 55 points based on skill assessment --Developer Programmer - ANZSCO 261312
> ,age 31 and experience. I would like to apply for NSW nomination.
> ...


I have submitted EOI with 55+ 5( NSW state sponsorship) . Just wondering does that mean we have to pay fees even if we are not selected for state sponsorship if we receive nomination?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I have submitted EOI with 55+ 5( NSW state sponsorship) . Just wondering does that mean we have to pay fees even if we are not selected for state sponsorship if we receive nomination?


no,they send mail like you are eligible for nsw now you can apply for NSW nomination,after received mail you have to give application within 14days at that time you have to pay.


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Any update for February intake?*

Hello guys,
NSW state supposed to update occupation list in January for February intake.
Anyone know any update?


----------



## towhid113 (Dec 8, 2014)

NSW state page for updated nomination process shows some error. If you have the PDF, could you please share?


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi guys, 
Just checked the NSW 190 web site, it states the following:

_In recognition of ongoing high demand and to ensure that places allocated under the program are aligned to the skills needs of the state's economy, NSW is introducing a selection-based invitation process for the 190 program in 2015.

This will be implemented from February 2015 onwards and will be a streamlined and easy-to-use process for candidates.

Under the selection and invitation process for the 190 program, prospective candidates can only apply for NSW nomination if they have been selected from SkillSelect and invited by NSW Trade & Investment._


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

I was unable to apply during last two intakes and didn't have any other option but to wait for NSW SS Feb intake coz I am stuck at 55 points

Mechanical engineer (233512)
Experience 7 Years
EA +ve Assessment 31/01/2014
IELTS LRWS 9/8.5/7.5/6.5 Overall 8
EOI Submitted on 7/08/2014 with NSW SS

Worried about my chances?


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

On my skillselect EOI page, submitted date is 5/8/2014 and date of effect is 30/01/2015.

On the basis of which of the two dates will I be invited!?


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

gchabs said:


> On my skillselect EOI page, submitted date is 5/8/2014 and date of effect is 30/01/2015.
> 
> On the basis of which of the two dates will I be invited!?












See highlighted text. 'Date of Submission' I believe then!?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

gchabs said:


> On my skillselect EOI page, submitted date is 5/8/2014 and date of effect is 30/01/2015.
> 
> On the basis of which of the two dates will I be invited!?


When you show your interest in NSW.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

keyur said:


> When you show your interest in NSW.


Since 5/8/2014


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

gchabs said:


> Since 5/8/2014


Your intrest not change from 5/8/2014 to today then as per my understanding nsw consider 5/8/2014.


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Folks,

As per the new NSW rules for 190, can i expect an invite at all?

Following is my profile:

Age - 28 - 30 points
IELTS - 7 + in LRWS - 10 points
Level of education - B.Tech, MBA - 15 Points
Positive assessment from VETASSESS for ICT Account Manager (ANZSCO Code: 225211) - 5 points

Total 60 without State nomination points.
And NSW did not publish any occupation list for 190, as of now.
Is ICT Account Manager included in this? And again, chances of my invite, if at all.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

nikthetitan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> As per the new NSW rules for 190, can i expect an invite at all?
> 
> ...


The previous NSW occupation list didn't have ICT Account Manager. Dim chance that it will be included in the list before July 2015.


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! In the same breath, without going too off topic. Any idea what other states usually have ICT account manager openings? Do any states have them now?


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

nikthetitan said:


> Thanks! In the same breath, without going too off topic. Any idea what other states usually have ICT account manager openings? Do any states have them now?


South Australia. Not sure if its open though.


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

gchabs said:


> On my skillselect EOI page, submitted date is 5/8/2014 and date of effect is 30/01/2015.
> 
> On the basis of which of the two dates will I be invited!?


In my opinion, If EOI is edited and resubmitted, submission date shall be the date of submission of modified EOI.
Also if you edit your EOI & submit, and then download the submitted EOI copy, that copy shows date of submission as the date of submission of edited EOI.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr-J said:


> In my opinion, If EOI is edited and resubmitted, submission date shall be the date of submission of modified EOI.
> Also if you edit your EOI & submit, and then download the submitted EOI copy, that copy shows date of submission as the date of submission of edited EOI.


Not really. I downloaded the Points Breakdown PDF from my Skillselect. 

On the top it says
EOI Points Breakdown as at 30/01/2015(the date I modified my EOI leading to change in my points) 

However, on the same doc underneath it says Date Submitted : 5/8/14 (the date when I first created my EOI)


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

gchabs said:


> Not really. I downloaded the Points Breakdown PDF from my Skillselect.
> 
> On the top it says
> EOI Points Breakdown as at 30/01/2015(the date I modified my EOI leading to change in my points)
> ...


Log in to the EOI and there is a Tab called "Correspondence". Click on it and at at end of the page *"Department of Immigration and Border Protection Correspondence"*. click on it and you will have a pdf file. It shows the date of submission of EOI.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Dears

Any update on CSOL ?? when is it coming out ??


----------



## Moh56 (Feb 1, 2015)

Profile
Age 26, points 30
Occupation 224111 Actuary, points 15
IELTS 10 points
Total 55 points + 5 points if sponsored by nsw state

The new nsw state sponsorship system from February allows you to submit an expression of interest and wait for an invitation. What are my chances for an invitation? Than you in advance for your suggestions


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Moh56 said:


> Profile
> Age 26, points 30
> Occupation 224111 Actuary, points 15
> IELTS 10 points
> ...


Your chances are very bright.


----------



## Moh56 (Feb 1, 2015)

Even though it says in the website that higher DIBP points will be given more preference. Will I compete, for an invitation, with people from other professions or just other actuaries. I read somewhere that only a few actuaries get state sponsorship in nsw.


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

Moh56 said:


> Even though it says in the website that higher DIBP points will be given more preference. Will I compete, for an invitation, with people from other professions or just other actuaries. I read somewhere that only a few actuaries get state sponsorship in nsw.


My speculation would be: 

1. ICT ban continues due to the overdraft in July.
2. More occupation bans would follow due to the failure of the "New Electronic-based Application System" and draft imbalance in October.
3. The competition will get tougher, due to the fact that every 55pts EOI is now in the game and can potentially be selected before the 2015-2016 season starts (occupations ban lift from SA and VIC).

Migration process is an old lighter - and it rarely lights up at the very 1st flick.


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

fsbelov said:


> My speculation would be:
> 
> 1. ICT ban continues due to the overdraft in July.
> 2. More occupation bans would follow due to the failure of the "New Electronic-based Application System" and draft imbalance in October.
> ...


Hey, can you please elaborate on the occupations ban lift from SA and VIC part? I'm looking for an ICT account manager opening to apply for 190. When can I launch my EOI? Only SA had it with special conditions which I don't qualify for as of now. Any light on how the next few months may look for me?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

id suggest to avoid speculating at this point (many people gonna flip) and refer to official communications from DIBP and the nomitating states to get more information. The list will be available to everyone when the states decide to release it. it cannot be obtained before that.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Raqib_ said:


> Can anyone please attach the screenshot of OCT_2014 intake application form for State sponsorship in NSW. I think it will be helpful for the preparation of upcoming intake.


Hey Guys,
Any idea regarding the ICT occupation list for NSW February 2015 nomination? Please update


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Any idea whether Electrical Engineer and Electronics Engineer will be part of NSW occupation list ? 

Moreover, from 1st July to 31st Dec 2014, NSW has given 1270 sponsorship instead of expected 2000. So might be in Feb and June 2015 intake they take more candidates. 

Any idea about occupation ceiling for each occupation category ?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any idea whether Electrical Engineer and Electronics Engineer will be part of NSW occupation list ?
> 
> Moreover, from 1st July to 31st Dec 2014, NSW has given 1270 sponsorship instead of expected 2000. So might be in Feb and June 2015 intake they take more candidates.
> ...


no.
no.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

blak3 said:


> no.
> no.


Hi Blak3, 

no no for electrical and electronics engineers ? 

Sorry i cant get you.


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

ansalthered said:


> unable to register on October intake..kicked out 7 times from payment page....


So you would have completed and submiited the SkillSelect? If yes then I need some info.


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Great to see guys starting a Thread For NSW FEB 2015 Intake. I am also planing to apply in The Engg Technologist category.
> 
> Anyone in the same occupation please share your thoughts and infos



Hi Subhasamaran,

I am also applying for the same category (Engineering Technology), did you get any update from NSW yet?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

ganram said:


> Hi Subhasamaran,
> 
> I am also applying for the same category (Engineering Technology), did you get any update from NSW yet?


HI gan ram 

there is no Update on the Occupation list or any quota for each occuaption...

when did launch your EOI and by the way what is ur IELTS score now... ?


----------



## Swaroop Behera (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi
I am also applying for engineering technologist . Don't know wil get invitation or not...


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any idea whether Electrical Engineer and Electronics Engineer will be part of NSW occupation list ?
> 
> Moreover, from 1st July to 31st Dec 2014, NSW has given 1270 sponsorship instead of expected 2000. So might be in Feb and June 2015 intake they take more candidates.
> ...


Hello Realhuman,

I am also applying for the Electrical Engineering (233311) category. Up to now there is no any massage regarding Ceiling values... Let's keep in touch....


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

nikthetitan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Following is my profile:
> 
> ...


I do not understand why are these extra 5 points part of calculation.

Isn't this already covered under the 15 points you have for Education, i.e. BTech/MBA???

I believe the total points are 30+10+15+0=55.

*You may get another 5 for SS, but there are no 5 points for any positive VETASSESS assessment.*

Correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> I do not understand why are these extra 5 points part of calculation.
> 
> Isn't this already covered under the 15 points you have for Education, i.e. BTech/MBA???
> 
> ...


So I got a positive assessment as I have 3.5 years work experience. 3-5 years work ex gives you 5 points. 5-10 years work ex, 10 points. So I've launched my EOI a already and my calculation is as per that. What role are you applying for?


----------



## las_chan (Feb 3, 2015)

Please Enter your EOI details here (NSW state nomination applicants only) . You will be ranked acording to the NSW nomination critera. This will give us a good idea how new NSW nomination scheme works.


Click on the following link to enter your details

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?usp=sharing

Ranking order.

1. DIBP Points
2. IELTS scores.
3. Working Experience.
4. EOI submission date and time


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

las_chan said:


> Please Enter your EOI details here (NSW state nomination applicants only) . You will be ranked acording to the NSW nomination critera. This will give us a good idea how new NSW nomination scheme works.
> 
> 
> Click on the following link to enter your details
> ...


There is a problem with the spreadsheet. people are providing their overall score of IELTS and thats why people having 7.5 are ranked higher than 7.

I think both should be ranked same as DIBP takes the minimum score of all the four components. So both should be ranked same.

Correct me if I am missing anything.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys. Any updates on the occupation list


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Hi guys. Any updates on the occupation list


Today they have removed the October 14 list. I think they will publish it in a day or two now.


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

nikthetitan said:


> So I got a positive assessment as I have 3.5 years work experience. 3-5 years work ex gives you 5 points. 5-10 years work ex, 10 points. So I've launched my EOI a already and my calculation is as per that. What role are you applying for?


okay so 5 points are for employment. That works! Good luck


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> okay so 5 points are for employment. That works! Good luck


But there are no openings for ICT account manager at all. I don't know how long I'll have to wait :-\


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

nikthetitan said:


> But there are no openings for ICT account manager at all. I don't know how long I'll have to wait :-\


At least till July 2015.


----------



## las_chan (Feb 3, 2015)

FAIS said:


> There is a problem with the spreadsheet. people are providing their overall score of IELTS and thats why people having 7.5 are ranked higher than 7.
> 
> I think both should be ranked same as DIBP takes the minimum score of all the four components. So both should be ranked same.
> 
> Correct me if I am missing anything.


Ielts score is the minimum of each band. So if somebody got 8/8/8/7.5 , minimum IELTS score is 7.5. I believe that's how nsw will rank IELTS score. But not sure about it.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

las_chan said:


> Ielts score is the minimum of each band. So if somebody got 8/8/8/7.5 , minimum IELTS score is 7.5. I believe that's how nsw will rank IELTS score. But not sure about it.


Nope, they rank according to your English ability, which is Competent, Proficient or Superior.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> Nope, they rank according to your English ability, which is Competent, Proficient or Superior.


rank according to each module(L,R,W,S) score not average score am i write??

example 
candidate 1
L-8,w-6.5,s-8,R-8

candidate 2

L-7,w-7,s-7.5,R-7.5


as per above example candidate 2 get first rank


----------



## vard (Jun 14, 2014)

i think ielts is based on your individual mode score if u have a 7 in all categories then u get proficient band and can claim 10 points ..if its all 8 and above u can claim 20 points...

Regarding SS for NSW i think the process has been modified to avoid all the choas than happened in the oct 2014 intake...they have changed the in take format to be based on EOI...based on the points u claim when u apply ur EOI the state will accordingly invite...meaning they have simplified the process manifolds..


----------



## Moh56 (Feb 1, 2015)

Has there been any news on when the invitations are likely to roll out. Are they gonna do invitation rounds each month?


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

las_chan said:


> Ielts score is the minimum of each band. So if somebody got 8/8/8/7.5 , minimum IELTS score is 7.5. I believe that's how nsw will rank IELTS score. But not sure about it.


they take the lowest one to rank you. In your example, your score is 7.5 which is proficient 

6 = competent
7 = proficient
8 = superior


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Today they have removed the October 14 list. I think they will publish it in a day or two now.


The list was removed last Friday when the website was updated. And i feel that they should include all occupations in this list as they have the control to invite or not to invite. What you people think ??


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> The list was removed last Friday when the website was updated. And i feel that they should include all occupations in this list as they have the control to invite or not to invite. What you people think ??


only god knows...keeping fingers crossed..


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any news or update on the list ??


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Any news or update on the list ??


not yet i suppose...they says by the first week of February..but still not yet updated


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello there,

Anyone planning to apply as Financial Investment Adviser ANZSCO 222312? 

Age 30
Positive Vetassess skill assessment - 30 Oct 2014
IELTS L9, R9, W8, S8, average 8.5 - 6 Dec 2014
EOI lodged on 14 Nov 2014

Total Points 75, including NSW nomination


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

MSN said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Anyone planning to apply as Financial Investment Adviser ANZSCO 222312?
> 
> ...


why you applying 190 with 70 pts?


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, because Financial Investment Adviser is not on the Independent skilled occupation list SOL...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

MSN said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Anyone planning to apply as Financial Investment Adviser ANZSCO 222312?
> 
> ...


Y r u applying for state nomination when you have enough points to apply for 189, independent..i would suggest you apply for 198


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

MSN said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Anyone planning to apply as Financial Investment Adviser ANZSCO 222312?
> 
> ...


You will be probably the first one to get nomination application invite.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

I can't apply for 189 because my occupation is not on 189 skilled occupation list...

Will definitely keep you all posted if I'm among the first to get the nomination. Untill then fingers crossed!!!


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

I also fall under 222311. Have 70 points with state nomination. Not too hopeful about the selection though. Had NSW adopted this approach last quarter, I would have been surely selected as I had 80 points then. So based on my past experience with my luck, I think I should not be too hopeful, LOL!


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

FAIS said:


> You will be probably the first one to get nomination application invite.


please update excel sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Is NSW list got updated for Feb 2015. i fall under 261313.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

unikorn said:


> I also fall under 222311. Have 70 points with state nomination. Not too hopeful about the selection though. Had NSW adopted this approach last quarter, I would have been surely selected as I had 80 points then. So based on my past experience with my luck, I think I should not be too hopeful, LOL!


Good luck to you!!!


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Are there only 36 guys queuing for NSW SS, i wonder where rest of the 1000's are  :juggle::noidea:


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Are there only 36 guys queuing for NSW SS, i wonder where rest of the 1000's are  :juggle::noidea:


LOL. Not everybody who is planning to apply is on this forum.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

I think there are a lot of guys with more or 60 point going to apply...


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

MSN said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Anyone planning to apply as Financial Investment Adviser ANZSCO 222312?
> 
> ...


Even im on the same boat. I have 65 points including NSW SS but my occupation is not on SOL. Had my occupation been available for 189 i would have definitely left a place for some other candidate who required SS. How did you lodge EoI before your IELTS result ??


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Ronb said:


> Even im on the same boat. I have 65 points including NSW SS but my occupation is not on SOL. Had my occupation been available for 189 i would have definitely left a place for some other candidate who required SS. How did you lodge EoI before your IELTS result ??


Took my first Ielts in early Nov but only got L9, R8, W7 and S8 and didn't get the full 20 points so took it again in early Dec and updated my EOI. I also don't understand why some occupations, including mine, are not on SOL...


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

MSN said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Anyone planning to apply as Financial Investment Adviser ANZSCO 222312?
> 
> ...


I am little bit confusing... Why are applying for NSW nomination..... You can directly apply under 189 category.... Highest chances..... More than 80% of visa invitations from 189 category are from cut-off mark (60).

You have 70 without NSW nomination... Why are you going to lose your free hands even up to 2 years.....

My advice is to go for 189 category... Higher chances....


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

dskmanju said:


> I am little bit confusing... Why are applying for NSW nomination..... You can directly apply under 189 category.... Highest chances..... More than 80% of visa invitations from 189 category are from cut-off mark (60).
> 
> You have 70 without NSW nomination... Why are you going to lose your free hands even up to 2 years.....
> 
> My advice is to go for 189 category... Higher chances....


You need to have an occupation that is on the independent SOL to be able to apply under 189. Unfortunately, mine is not on it...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

keyur said:


> please update excel sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


I am not the one updating the sheet. Its accessible to everyone.


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

MSN said:


> You need to have an occupation that is on the independent SOL to be able to apply under 189. Unfortunately, mine is not on it...


Sorry buddy.. I didn't check it out... I will... But do not worry... If you going to apply under 190 with NSW ss, you will have higher chances..... Wish you all the best...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

unikorn said:


> I also fall under 222311. Have 70 points with state nomination. Not too hopeful about the selection though. Had NSW adopted this approach last quarter, I would have been surely selected as I had 80 points then. So based on my past experience with my luck, I think I should not be too hopeful, LOL!


How could you lose 10 points in 3 months?


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Do you know the documents requirement for NSW SS....


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

I think below occupation groups are in danger and may not be included in NSW occupation list as over 40% invitations have been issued for the below occupation groups:

*ID Description*
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts (97%)
2211 Accountants (68%)
2613 Software and Applications Programmers (65%)
2339 Other Engineering Professionals (53%)
2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers (49%)
2631 Computer Network Professionals (47%)
2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers (40%)

The rest of the list will remain the same, meaning, the occupations that were suspended will remain suspended and new occupation groups (2335, 2339 and 2212) will be added in the suspended list.


----------



## Swaroop Behera (Jan 31, 2015)

How can u predict like this????


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

these are assumptions and a few numbers.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Maybe, but I believe it is going to be like just they said that the selection process would be competitive. If you just get out all those occupations, it will not be competitive..


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Guys, the above is just an assumption, based on the numbers provided on skillselect website. I wish that all the occupation groups are there in the next NSW list but given the numbers provided on skillselect website, it seems tough.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> I am not the one updating the sheet. Its accessible to everyone.


Guys how I check my ranking for EOI , All I can see date and time when i submitted the EOI.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

CSOL has to mandatorily State Nominated. And according to the websie occupational ceiling doesnot apply to State Nominated visas.

Will NSW sponsor the entire CSOL vailable on the website :-
Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List

Changes are made only to the SOL so what about CSOL ??

Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

FAIS said:


> I think below occupation groups are in danger and may not be included in NSW occupation list as over 40% invitations have been issued for the below occupation groups:
> 
> ID Description
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts (97%)
> ...


Hi fais, 

Can go please share the link where you see these numbers on the skill select website? We can check all numbers for our respective occupations too that way.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> CSOL has to mandatorily State Nominated. And according to the websie occupational ceiling doesnot apply to State Nominated visas.
> 
> Will NSW sponsor the entire CSOL vailable on the website :-
> Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List
> ...


I know this, but I have assumed that approximately same percentage of applicants apply under 190. So for example, if more accountants are applying under 189, more of them will be applying under 190 as well. 

If you look at the previous October 2014 intake, NSW stated that accountants, and ICT professionals' applications were 70% of the available places. 189 occupation ceilings suggest the same trend as well. 

Anyway, it was just an assumption. No need to take it as it is. NSW list is around the corner now.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

nikthetitan said:


> Hi fais,
> 
> Can go please share the link where you see these numbers on the skill select website? We can check all numbers for our respective occupations too that way.


You can find them under "Occupation Ceilings" tab on the below webpage. But as noted above by other members as well, these relate to 189. However, these numbers do give us an idea about the most applied occupation groups.

SkillSelect


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> I know this, but I have assumed that approximately same percentage of applicants apply under 190. So for example, if more accountants are applying under 189, more of them will be applying under 190 as well.
> 
> If you look at the previous October 2014 intake, NSW stated that accountants, and ICT professionals' applications were 70% of the available places. 189 occupation ceilings suggest the same trend as well.
> 
> Anyway, it was just an assumption. No need to take it as it is. NSW list is around the corner now.


My point is a bit different. Occupation codes under SOL can apply for both 189 and if they are falling short of points then they can apply for 190. But Occupation codes under CSOL are to be compulsorily State sponsored even if they have the requisite points. So my question is even if SOL is changed will that affect CSOL. And how will people like me who are dependent on SS be invited ??


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> My point is a bit different. Occupation codes under SOL can apply for both 189 and if they are falling short of points then they can apply for 190.


Not necessarily. Occupations on SOL must be present on individual states' SOL for 190 visa. 



Ronb said:


> But Occupation codes under CSOL are to be compulsorily State sponsored even if they have the requisite points. So my question is even if SOL is changed will that affect CSOL.


No, I don't think it will affect CSOL. 



Ronb said:


> And how will people like me who are dependent on SS be invited ??


If your occupation is specifically required by the state, and not present on Federal SOL, you shouldn't worry. 

What I am saying is that, if the occupation is present on both the state as well as federal lists, the percentage of 189 and 190 applications under that occupation group should be approximately similar. This, plus the stated fact that 70% applications were related to accountants and ICT in July 2014, were the basis of my assumption.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

FAIS said:


> How could you lose 10 points in 3 months?


Hehe, by turning 40!


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Got your point. And yes accountants n ICT dominated July 2014 intake therefore they were suspended in Oct 2014 and i dont see many getting invites even if they reopen both the occupations since they also have to be fair towards other occupations and now they have an entire pool of candidates before them and based on their criteria they will hand pick the best lot.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Any idea on how they will rank according to IELTS result?

It could be:
- Same as DIBP
- Overall Score
- Lowest Individual Score


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Any idea on how they will rank according to IELTS result?
> 
> It could be:
> - Same as DIBP
> ...


I suppose same as skillselect 
Superior 
Proficient 
Competent


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Ronb said:


> I suppose same as skillselect
> Superior
> Proficient
> Competent


Might well be the case. They need to make it clear though. Same for work experience.

At the end of the day, if they consider everything the same as DIBP, the invited people will have this profile: (except for those not on the SOL)

< 3 years of work experience
Proficient (7) English

And who submitted the EOI first will have the invite. Doesn't seem any good to me.


----------



## zeera (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi there

can any one plz tell me what does "- Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa" mean....this is written in the steps to apply for the new process.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

zeera said:


> Hi there
> 
> can any one plz tell me what does "- Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa" mean....this is written in the steps to apply for the new process.


Select NSW in your 190 EOI


----------



## las_chan (Feb 3, 2015)

Those who haven't entered your details for NSW state nomination please update the following excel sheet. Once NSW starts giving away invitation we will have good understaning what is happening.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

zeera said:


> Hi there
> 
> can any one plz tell me what does "- Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa" mean....this is written in the steps to apply for the new process.


This means you have selected NSW as your preferred state in EOI for 190 visa. If you select NSW then you indicated your interest. That's it.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

I believe NSW will send invitation to all prospective candidates in Feb itself and than will take 12 weeks to process their application. 

So within Feb we will come to know what is happening. If anyone gets invitation to apply NSW SS immediately apply through their online system and pay the fees, this will secure your place in queue and you will get first/earlier chances to assessment. Hence do not wait for 14 days to apply for NSW SS after receipt of invitation.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

NSW where is your occupation list ?? We are waiting.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Ronb said:


> NSW where is your occupation list ?? We are waiting.


Checking their website every hour or so here!!! Can't concentrate on work!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> I believe NSW will send invitation to all prospective candidates in Feb itself and than will take 12 weeks to process their application.
> 
> So within Feb we will come to know what is happening. If anyone gets invitation to apply NSW SS immediately apply through their online system and pay the fees, this will secure your place in queue and you will get first/earlier chances to assessment. Hence do not wait for 14 days to apply for NSW SS after receipt of invitation.


I don't think so. They will complete the process in 5 months. And that's where I believe experienced applicants are at serious disadvantage. If people with good English score continue to apply, those with lower English score will not get a chance to be nominated.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

MSN said:


> Checking their website every hour or so here!!! Can't concentrate on work!!! :fingerscrossed:


I am checking their website every 5 minutes. I am having sleepless nights. 

NSW u should give me 5 points extra for clicking your website so many times


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> FAIS said:
> 
> 
> > I think below occupation groups are in danger and may not be included in NSW occupation list as over 40% invitations have been issued for the below occupation groups:
> ...



Don't worry 489 applicants are safe. There are no staggered intakes for 489 Visa.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> MSN said:
> 
> 
> > Checking their website every hour or so here!!! Can't concentrate on work!!!
> ...


Lolz.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ronb said:


> I am checking their website every 5 minutes. I am having sleepless nights.
> 
> NSW u should give me 5 points extra for clicking your website so many times


How about 4 points?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> How about 4 points?



Points are always in the multiples of 5. And why do you want four points ??


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Thanks*



FAIS said:


> Don't worry 489 applicants are safe. There are no staggered intakes for 489 Visa.


I am happy dear that you replied to my querry promptly , you just made my day today , i am relieved:juggle: ............................
My letter of Engineers AUSTRALIA is on the way and it might take 10 days so i was a bit sad when to apply .

Thanks again and i pray to GOD to give you lots of success and all ur wishes come true , what ever you ar aspiring turns best for you .

Thanks dear ....................


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> I am happy dear that you replied to my querry promptly , you just made my day today , i am relieved:juggle: ............................
> My letter of Engineers AUSTRALIA is on the way and it might take 10 days so i was a bit sad when to apply .
> 
> Thanks again and i pray to GOD to give you lots of success and all ur wishes come true , what ever you ar aspiring turns best for you .
> ...


What was your receipt date at EA?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

omg its up!!


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

FAIS said:


> I don't think so. They will complete the process in 5 months. And that's where I believe experienced applicants are at serious disadvantage. If people with good English score continue to apply, those with lower English score will not get a chance to be nominated.


Hi FAIS,
Why i am saying that they will send the invitations in Feb itself is that what they mentioned on their website. 

Moreover, if they send all invitations in Feb itself than they will get fees also from all candidates, which is beneficial for them. 

I think this time they will send more than 1000 invitations, as per the skillselect they have given 1270 sponsorship between 1st July to 31st Dec 2014. Whereas they were suppose to give 2000. or else in June intake they will send more than 1000 invitations.


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Employment exp in EOI*

Hi,

Need some clarification while filling up the EOI.

Do we need to mention actual experience date of particular company in experice details of EOI or what the expereince mentioned by ACS,should we mention that?

For e.g

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled

level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 04/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 6mths) 

Position: SENIOR ASSOCIATE 

Employer: GENPACT 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/11 - 11/14 (2yrs 11mths) 

Position: ASSISTANT CONSULTANT 

Employer: TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES 

Country: INDIA

What should i fill up,deduction experince or what..

please advise.

Thanks
Manju


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> omg its up!!


It Still says No page found. 

Can u post the link


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Ronb said:


> It Still says No page found.
> 
> Can u post the link


nothing update....


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

No update yet


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Ronb said:


> I am checking their website every 5 minutes. I am having sleepless nights.
> 
> NSW u should give me 5 points extra for clicking your website so many times


buddy, could you please post the link?


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

Got a query here....

As per skill select norms, are we eligible to apply only if our chosen occupation is listed in the SOL & Not CSOL ? The occupation I have chosen is Training & Development (223311) & it features in the CSOL (190 sub class ) & not SOL. So does that mean Iam not eligible to apply coz of this ?? 

Kindly clarify


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

ranjeetaiyengar said:


> Got a query here....
> 
> As per skill select norms, are we eligible to apply only if our chosen occupation is listed in the SOL & Not CSOL ? The occupation I have chosen is Training & Development (223311) & it features in the CSOL (190 sub class ) & not SOL. So does that mean Iam not eligible to apply coz of this ??
> 
> Kindly clarify


Hi, if it's not on SOL, you cannot apply under 189. If it's on CSOL, it's not a guarantee that you can apply under 190 as each state has its own occupation list. I may not fully understand this whole GSM thing so I could be wrong...


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

No update even today. I think tomorrow will be the "BIG DAY"


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi FAIS,
> Why i am saying that they will send the invitations in Feb itself is that what they mentioned on their website.
> 
> Moreover, if they send all invitations in Feb itself than they will get fees also from all candidates, which is beneficial for them.
> ...


They have stated on the website: _"The top-ranking candidates will be the first to be invited to apply and NSW will determine how many invitations are issued on an ongoing basis."_

Now based on the above statement, I believe that they will not send the all the invitations in a month time.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> No update even today. I think tomorrow will be the "BIG DAY"


After tomorrow, people will start refreshing their email inbox several times to see the email inviting them to apply for nomination.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

FAIS said:


> After tomorrow, people will start refreshing their email inbox several times to see the email inviting them to apply for nomination.



Please don't do this. I am following up with NSW since last 2 years and always they have pulled down the expectations. I may sound pessimistic, but this is my observation. 

All i can say is keep "Patience" for NSW 190 SS.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

FAIS said:


> They have stated on the website: _"The top-ranking candidates will be the first to be invited to apply and NSW will determine how many invitations are issued on an ongoing basis."_
> 
> Now based on the above statement, I believe that they will not send the all the invitations in a month time.


invitation is same as skill select style so they define number of application per month or 15 days and invited.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi guys I am wondering that can I change occupation in EOI as nsw state sponsorship occupation list is coming soon and just wanna make sure if my current occupation won't be in list so I will go for another skil assessment and change in EOI ? 
Thanks


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi guys I am wondering that can I change occupation in EOI as nsw state sponsorship occupation list is coming soon and just wanna make sure if my current occupation won't be in list so I will go for another skil assessment and change in EOI ?
> Thanks


Only after you get positive skill assessment from the relevant organization, you can change your selected occupation.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Fais
thanks for your reply mate.

you meant I don't need to submit new EOI for changing new occupation in current EOI?
Actually I have positive skill assessment in External Auditor with 55 points. I didn't get through in Oct intake for nsw state sponsorship. 
If that occupation won't be in list then I need to go for another skill assessment, so after getting positive assessment, should I update current EOI with new occupation or a submit another one ?

Thanks


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

I have read thread earlier which states that if submission date of EOI will be earlier than your positive skill assessment date then it will be rejected 
I m bit confused either to make new EOI and submit for new occupation or change it in current EOI after getting positive assessment? 

If I will submit a new EOI then I will loose queue by getting new submission date. It's quite frustrating honestly !!


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

May be experts can answer


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> I have read thread earlier which states that if submission date of EOI will be earlier than your positive skill assessment date then it will be rejected
> I m bit confused either to make new EOI and submit for new occupation or change it in current EOI after getting positive assessment?
> 
> If I will submit a new EOI then I will loose queue by getting new submission date. It's quite frustrating honestly !!


It's better if you file a new EOI as your old EOI submission date will remain the same and if your new skill assessment date is later than the EOI date, you will have to do a lot of explaining to them.

See what Queensland says about changing occupations:

Contact us if you make changes to your Expression of Interest | Migration Queensland


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

What about if get new IELTS or TOEFL scores? should i update the current EOI or i should start a new one? as my Englidh test date will be after the EOI date .


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> What about if get new IELTS or TOEFL scores? should i update the current EOI or i should start a new one? as my Englidh test date will be after the EOI date .


You can update the result on the EOI itself. This is because you need to mention the test date.

On the other hand, there is no date of Skill Assessment as such on the EOI. That's why I said that change of occupation might create some confusion although eventually it should get resolved.


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Guys,

I submitted EOI on 24/06/2014 but last update was on 11/07/2014, my +veACS is from June 2014. However I make only 60 points [Including 5 points for state sponsorship].

questions: [If my skill is opened]

1. Do I need to resubmit my EOI, as the date of submission is before 2014-2015 cycle ?
2. Will they consider EOI submit date or EOI update date ?
3. There are possibly many guys having 70+ points, which means that it is highly unlikely that I may be invited ..correct ?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hope today NSW publishes their Occupation List. And a list that favours everyone.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Ronb said:


> Hope today NSW publishes their Occupation List. And a list that favours everyone.


I will be surprised if this list leaves out some occupations.
Now they have the power decide who will be able to apply, therefore inviting 0 or 1000 people for a certain occupation is up to them. There is no need to rule out occupations at this point and then publish a new list in a few months putting them back if they change their minds.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> I will be surprised if this list leaves out some occupations.
> Now they have the power decide who will be able to apply, therefore inviting 0 or 1000 people for a certain occupation is up to them. There is no need to rule out occupations at this point and then publish a new list in a few months putting them back if they change their minds.


Even I have the same point. Why leave out any occupation when you have the power to decide whom to invite.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Is there any news of list update?


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Quick question-will they select on the basis of submitted date or last update date of EOI.please need a quick reply as i have to update my EOI...


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

what i understood, the last update, if it changes your points, will be the one being used. if you lodged with 55 points in july 14, and update it today to reflect 60 points, its gonna be 6 feb that will be used by the system. 

If you uploaded docs, not affecting points, then your initial submission date will be used.

Correct me if im wrong anyone.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> gvmichel said:
> 
> 
> > I will be surprised if this list leaves out some occupations.
> ...



Contrary to what you think, they will include occupations in the first round with very few applications. Then they will gradually update the list to lift the suspension to include occupations that have higher number of applications. 

This way they can control the appropriate mix of occupations. If they include all the occupation in the first month itself, they will have to follow their own rule of highest points score, then English score then experience and then older EOIs. With so many EOIs related to ict and engineering, they might not get appropriate mix of occupations. 

So in my opinion, they are analysing the data even in the last hours to refine the list as much as possible. This is my opinion only.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any updates


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Ronb said:
> 
> 
> > Hope today NSW publishes their Occupation List. And a list that favours everyone.
> ...


Your point would be valid if they put ceilings on the occupation groups just like immi or if they decide to select only a handful of applications in the first round. For example, they decide to only select 400 applications in February, they will include all occupations. As we see on the spreadsheet that's being updated by forum members, most applicants are from ict and engineering background. So in first round, over 75 % applications might belong to these two groups. Then they will suspend these two to get other applications and repeat the process in the second round. This is one of the possibilities as well.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Any updates


Still no updates...really keeping the fingers crossed!


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

When I launched my EOI, I missed out on a couple of digits of my IELTS TRF #

Later when I realized I amended it and resubmitted it. No change in points. Will they consider my original EOI or the last one I've submitted post the amendment? Please do let me know. As I understand, if we provide any wrong info, we'll be thrown out of the process for the next 10 years. Don't want to be in a situation like that!


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

3 hr and 30 min left..........


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Still no list update!!! This is incredibly frustrating!!!


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

nikthetitan said:


> When I launched my EOI, I missed out on a couple of digits of my IELTS TRF #
> 
> Later when I realized I amended it and resubmitted it. No change in points. Will they consider my original EOI or the last one I've submitted post the amendment? Please do let me know. As I understand, if we provide any wrong info, we'll be thrown out of the process for the next 10 years. Don't want to be in a situation like that!


that should not change the date they gonna use ( i think ). but either way, you already made the changes now. so chill mate


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Contrary to what you think, they will include occupations in the first round with very few applications. Then they will gradually update the list to lift the suspension to include occupations that have higher number of applications.
> 
> This way they can control the appropriate mix of occupations. If they include all the occupation in the first month itself, they will have to follow their own rule of highest points score, then English score then experience and then older EOIs. With so many EOIs related to ict and engineering, they might not get appropriate mix of occupations.
> 
> So in my opinion, they are analysing the data even in the last hours to refine the list as much as possible. This is my opinion only.


I have a query. If they dont give out the total 2000 invites over a peroid of one month i.e in the next two to three invitation rounds how will they assess all the applications before June 2015. Coz again in July 2015 new year for 4000 applications will start. Because according to their website they require 12 weeks to assess an application. Next round of invitation according to skillselect is 13th Feb. And I read in the forum and also tallied the number of successful applicants for NSW SS on skillselect. The number was 1270. So what about the rest 630 places. So if these places will also be available then they have to really accelerate their process. Coz in July to January they processed 1270. N now Feb to June 2630.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

MSN said:


> Still no list update!!! This is incredibly frustrating!!!


My guess is that they will only update the list at the end of their working day, which is a few hours away.


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

blak3 said:


> that should not change the date they gonna use ( i think ). but either way, you already made the changes now. so chill mate


Haha.. Yeah. But just thinking aloud here. If they use the original EOI and the TRF# doesn't match I'll be chucked out forever :O that's the only concern buddy.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Everyone seems to know about DIBP based on half baked information posted on their websites. Their internal processes are not listed anywhere, information is not leaked, and i doubt there are any immigration officers posting how it is done behind the curtains. If people stopped speculating on how DIBP does its job and throw some numbers from their website, it would be simply great!


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> Everyone seems to know about DIBP based on half baked information posted on their websites. Their internal processes are not listed anywhere, information is not leaked, and i doubt there are any immigration officers posting how it is done behind the curtains. If people stopped speculating on how DIBP does its job and throw some numbers from their website, it would be simply great!


No one knows what goes on behind the curtains. We are just trying to put the information available in the sources to help ourselves out. And when people dont know what actually is happening they are bound to speculate. And numbers are available every where. You can check it


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

yeah i know i can see the numbers. I just find speculations and people believing in them really annoying.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

List is up guys


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

nekk minnit website down


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

People, breathe! Everyone is nervous but understand that there's no point getting onto each others nerves.

Be patient and understand that all of our objectives/goals are common. Getting to oz and making it big there. Let the process take it's time cos there's nothing we can do about it. Take it easy and work towards your respective goals


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> List is up guys



where is it guys..i can't see it


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/59084/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf

But its the same list of October 2014


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales

New list


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

The occupations on these lists are selected to meet the skill needs of the NSW economy. The lists will be* amended* from time to time according to the skills needs in NSW. In some cases, NSW may need *to limit* the number of invitations *to certain occupations to ensure* that places allocated under the program align to the skills needs of NSW.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

I Hope everyone is happy seeing the New 190 LIST.


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

ICT skills exist in the new list 2015 NSW. Happy to see this...


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Quick question, like 189 do we have time lines on when NSW sends invites for 190?

Ram


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0

just this...


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

This process will create more confusion for us.. It will not reject our EOI and at the same time we'll keep waiting for the invite. 
I have an option of taking skills assessment for my wife and getting 5 more points.. But that will time.. So not sure how much to wait for NSW to get an invite


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

No Occupation from CSOL in this Occupation List. Whats the future of guys who are in CSOL ??


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

No chances for Accountants / Auditors...out of the list


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

Ronb said:


> No Occupation from CSOL in this Occupation List. Whats the future of guys who are in CSOL ??


Sorry to see that the highest DIBP points peoples in the spreadsheet are not in the occupation list !!!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

dreamz said:


> No chances for Accountants / Auditors...out of the list


Opps..i see wrongly..it is still on the list..


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Alfar said:


> Sorry to see that the highest DIBP points peoples in the spreadsheet are not in the occupation list !!!


Not loosing the hope yet. Lets wait for 13th feb when the invitations start to roll out. Hope they nominate CSOL list as off list applicants as Tasmania does


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Not loosing the hope yet. Lets wait for 13th feb when the invitations start to roll out. Hope they nominate CSOL list as off list applicants as Tasmania does


Hope for the best mate.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Just as I expected! It was the last chance for me. Farewell people!


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Guys , I am bit confused , this time on NSW website no information of online application process . does that mean NSW will pick the nomination from the DIDB database . However last time it was an online application . correct me if i am wrong .
query is how we will pay the NSW sponsorship fees in that case . In FAQ Currently NSW only accept bank cheques andmoney orders addressed to: NSW Trade & Investment. 
Please advise .


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

unikorn said:


> Just as I expected! It was the last chance for me. Farewell people!


why last chance? 

did you get email after submitting EOI on skillselect website? how do you track EOI status?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

unikorn said:


> Just as I expected! It was the last chance for me. Farewell people!


Don't worry. I hope that your occupation will be included in some other coming lists.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

I can see some applicants on spreadsheet with nil experience and 7.5 score
How can it be possible coz skills assessment is mandatory to apply for 190 visa?
Correct me if im wrong plz


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I can see some applicants on spreadsheet with nil experience and 7.5 score
> How can it be possible coz skills assessment is mandatory to apply for 190 visa?
> Correct me if im wrong plz


EA assessment doesn't require working experience.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys , Please help as per NSW website the EOI shoud be submitted between Feb to Jun 2015 . Does this mean EOI submitted before feb 2015 will not be considered .Please reply .Lots of confusion .


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

NSW has released its skilled occupations lists for the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 and Skilled Regional Sponsored Subclass 489 visas


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> New list


where is the new list..i can't see it


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

khanmujeebin said:


> Guys , Please help as per NSW website the EOI shoud be submitted between Feb to Jun 2015 . Does this mean EOI submitted before feb 2015 will not be considered .Please reply .Lots of confusion .


It doesn't say that. I too got confused with that at first. U missed the period (.) before it says Between Feb and Jun


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> where is the new list..i can't see it


http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

smashingbeast said:


> It doesn't say that. I too got confused with that at first. U missed the period (.) before it says Between Feb and Jun


To be considered for selection for NSW nomination, candidates simply need to submit an EOI in SkillSelect choosing NSW for 190 nomination. Between February and June 2015, NSW Trade & Investment will be selecting and inviting candidates to apply.

This is what they say . Are you sure it doesn't mean to say that .. ? Dude this time i am bit proactive dont want to take chance ?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf



Thanks a lot


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

khanmujeebin said:


> To be considered for selection for NSW nomination, candidates simply need to submit an EOI in SkillSelect choosing NSW for 190 nomination. Between February and June 2015, NSW Trade & Investment will be selecting and inviting candidates to apply.
> 
> This is what they say . Are you sure it doesn't mean to say that .. ? Dude this time i am bit proactive dont want to take chance ?


This is a separate sentence

Between February and June 2015, NSW Trade & Investment will be selecting and inviting candidates to apply.

Makes sense ?


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

smashingbeast said:


> This is a separate sentence
> 
> Between February and June 2015, NSW Trade & Investment will be selecting and inviting candidates to apply.
> 
> Makes sense ?


Yeah i assume you are right . Others advise would be appreciated.

One more question buddy so this time no more online system , selection will be done through DIDB database on the basis of merit and ranking in EOI . Am i correct ? If yes how we will post the draft and the back cheque to NSW adresss in 14 days any clue as this time they are not accepting the credit cards ?


----------



## taufiqueh (Jun 20, 2014)

Seems like they have cancelled University Lecturer.. Quite a surprise actually..


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

NSW has published the SOL.....

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Just now seen the SOL list and its great atlast they included ICT-261313


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All, 

Any idea when NSW starts calling? Like 189 do they have time lines on sending invites for 190? Like every 2nd and 4th Monday....?

Ram


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

sweetmann27 said:


> Just now seen the SOL list and its great atlast they included ICT-261313


Hi guys..those of you who have mentioned their IELTS score as 7...is it overall 7 or each band 7...just a clarification...this will help a lot....please clarify


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Occupation list for 2015 is already out.please check the nsw website


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi guys..those of you who have mentioned their IELTS score as 7...is it overall 7 or each band 7...just a clarification...this will help a lot....please clarify


each 7


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

keyur said:


> each 7



thanks a lot for the clarification..


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

*Dual Qualification Assessment Scenario !*

*Background :*

My qualification has been assessed for both : 


 Accountant (General)
 
 External Auditor
For Accountant (General), I have more than 2 years of assessable eligible experience,
For External Auditor, I have 0 years of assessable eligible experience.

*Reason for 2 qualification assessment :*
Currently I have filed EOI for External Auditor Only, as Accountant (General) was suspended from NSW list in October Intake. However, the new list has re included Accountant (General).

*My Question* is : Should I file 2 separate EOIs for both occupations, or If I should file one, which of these 2 occupations I should choose ?

Thanks


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi all..

Did anyone receive invitation from NSW (190)???? Can not wait....


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Guys, how long do I have to submit my EOI to receive NSW nomination invitation? I'm not able to submit it until Sunday as I'm on my way back from a trip.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

unikorn said:


> Just as I expected! It was the last chance for me. Farewell people!


Dont loose hope mate. Just called up my agent and she said that they can still nominate you even if your occupation is not on the list. That is called as off list nomination. Next round of invitation is on 13th feb. even im waiting for 13 Feb and next on 27th Feb. If i get a invite on these two occasion then its fine. other wise i will opt for other states and options :juggle:


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Dont loose hope mate. Just called up my agent and she said that they can still nominate you even if your occupation is not on the list. That is called as off list nomination. Next round of invitation is on 13th feb. even im waiting for 13 Feb and next on 27th Feb. If i get a invite on these two occasion then its fine. other wise i will opt for other states and options :juggle:


Hi Ronb,

How did you knwo the next invite is on 13 Feb? Does 190 go by the same dates as 189?

Ram


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

BRam111 said:


> Hi Ronb,
> 
> How did you knwo the next invite is on 13 Feb? Does 190 go by the same dates as 189?
> 
> Ram


Invitation are sent by Skillselect. And they usually send it fortnightly. Either on Monday or Friday.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Mr-J said:


> *Background :*
> 
> My qualification has been assessed for both :
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have same situation as yours except work experience. Currently i have skill assessment in External Auditor and i have asked assessing authority earlier that you can not have two skill assessment valid at a time, like recent one will be counted as valid and last one will be suspended automatically. 

Choosing occupation is in your hand as both of them are on the list but before that i would recommend you to call assessing authority and asked about your last skill is still valid or not. 

Have you submitted EOI as Accountant General already before external auditior - EOI?

Thanks


----------



## itchworking (Oct 2, 2014)

262113 - System Administrator is no longer in this current list.... Darn.


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear farhan,

What's your qualification assessment authority? I got mine assessed from 'Chartered Accountants Australia'.

Currently,my EoI is submitted as 'external auditor', however, I am confused to update it as 'accountant (general)' , b/c i also have 2 years assesable experience in that scenario,and NSW has announced to consider experience for selection.

Also, plz PM me your skype / cell no


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Another query :

My latest skill assesment date is around 2 months after submission date of EoI. Will / Can that be an issue & should I submit a new EoI .?

Thanks.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Mr-J said:


> Another query :
> 
> My latest skill assesment date is around 2 months after submission date of EoI. Will / Can that be an issue & should I submit a new EoI .?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Dude , I am also looking for the similar answer , my old assessment is valid and i have got my another assessment from ACS yesterday . I waned to confirm is i need to update the EOI with new ACS .
My assumption we can use any of the assessment as long that is positive as both are valid but we do the change in EOI now with new assessment then it will effect our ranking .My thoughts ?


----------



## tango08 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ronb said:


> Not loosing the hope yet. Lets wait for 13th feb when the invitations start to roll out. Hope they nominate CSOL list as off list applicants as Tasmania does


Does it really happen? Is there any chances? I see that you haved called your MA and was informed about this but to my understanding, it is unlikely to be true.

Still finger cross


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Mr J

I have assessed degree in October as external auditor for nsw Oct intake but didn't get through. 
As far as I have read other thread earlier is to better make a new EOI for another occupation. 
For further discussion pm me your number with time so we can have chat in details when we get chance.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Hi Mates 

I filled the EOI for NSW SS 489 visa type with 60 points. 
Need to apply on NSW state portal online or inform/contact them separately as well ?*

OR *NSW personnel could access my application through EOI.*

BR//
NAGA


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Mates 

*I filled the EOI for NSW SS 489 visa type with 60 points. 
Need to apply on NSW state portal online or inform/contact them separately as well ?*

OR *NSW personnel could access my application through EOI.*

BR//
NAGA


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

tango08 said:


> Does it really happen? Is there any chances? I see that you haved called your MA and was informed about this but to my understanding, it is unlikely to be true.
> 
> Still finger cross


Yes its possible. I have read it atleast for Tasmania and few other States


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

new NSW 190 and149 occupation list are there


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> *I filled the EOI for NSW SS 489 visa type with 60 points.
> Need to apply on NSW state portal online or inform/contact them separately as well ?*
> ...


For 489, you need to contact the relevant regional area administration. The websites are provided on NSW website.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have filed EOI for NSW 190. Any idea when would they select people from SkillSelect to invite for nomination? And once if we are nominated do we need to pay some fees like (300 AUD) to submit the online application? Another question is that, if we are invited to apply for nomination is it like 95% we'll be invited to apply for visa??

Please clarify
Thanks


----------



## jitvarghese (Dec 9, 2014)

FAIS said:


> If NSW SOL remains the same, applicants on NSW list (with occupations other than in the below list) with 60 or above points should apply under 189 as all other occupations in NSW SOL are also available on Federal SOL. This will give other individuals (with 55 points) chance of getting nomination from NSW. I will update the below list once NSW updates its list in the following week.
> 
> 135111	Chief Information Officer
> 141311	Hotel or Motel Manager
> ...


Dear Fais,

Please have a look in my case and suggest me the right time to apply. How is my chances to get NSW sponsorship for 489 visa.

Age - 30 points
Qualification - 10 points
Exp - 10 points
IELTS - W-6.5, R-8, L-6, S-7
Occupation- Toolmaker 323412


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

jitvarghese said:


> Dear Fais,
> 
> Please have a look in my case and suggest me the right time to apply. How is my chances to get NSW sponsorship for 489 visa.
> 
> ...


Sorry bro, your occupation has been removed from 190 (Permanent Resident (PR) visa scheme). However, it is there on the 489 (Temporary Resident (TR) visa stream) that allows you to live and work in a particular regional area of NSW for two years and if you are employed in the last 12 months of this visa in that regional area, you may get the PR and live anywhere in Australia.

Currently, the regions who are sponsoring your occupation are Orana and Southern Inland. You should file an EOI and then contact the administration of these regions for sponsorship. This sponsorship will award you further 10 points that will enable you to get the TR.


----------



## jitvarghese (Dec 9, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Sorry bro, your occupation has been removed from 190 (Permanent Resident (PR) visa scheme). However, it is there on the 489 (Temporary Resident (TR) visa stream) that allows you to live and work in a particular regional area of NSW for two years and if you are employed in the last 12 months of this visa in that regional area, you may get the PR and live anywhere in Australia.
> 
> Currently, the regions who are sponsoring your occupation are Orana and Southern Inland. You should file an EOI and then contact the administration of these regions for sponsorship. This sponsorship will award you further 10 points that will enable you to get the TR.


Thanks for your quick response.
What is your opinion about the chance of sponsorship from NSW regions in my case.Is there an occupational ceiling for my occupation.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea when would they select people from SkillSelect to invite for nomination?


No idea. Maybe from next week.



abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> And once if we are nominated do we need to pay some fees like (300 AUD) to submit the online application?


Yes.



abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Another question is that, if we are invited to apply for nomination is it like 95% we'll be invited to apply for visa??


Yes, if everything you stated in your EOI and the application is factual.


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi experts,

I filled my EOI with 60 points for NSW . my job code is 263111: computer network . what are my chances to receive invite.

Cheers,
Regmiboyer


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

regmiboyer said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I filled my EOI with 60 points for NSW . my job code is 263111: computer network . what are my chances to receive invite.
> 
> ...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

*Eoi*

I have submitted EOI on 31st Jan 2015 but it says I have 65 points but as far as I know I have only 65 points because 2 years experience was deducted in ACS.

Also, on the EOI page following details are given. I didn't received any email confirmation while submitting. is that enough to process it further?

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/IntendingMigrant/

EOI HomepageCorrespondence
Visa type description
Date of effect
Result
Action
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	
31/01/2015

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

jitvarghese said:


> FAIS said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bro, your occupation has been removed from 190 (Permanent Resident (PR) visa scheme). However, it is there on the 489 (Temporary Resident (TR) visa stream) that allows you to live and work in a particular regional area of NSW for two years and if you are employed in the last 12 months of this visa in that regional area, you may get the PR and live anywhere in Australia.
> ...



You have very good chance. Individuals with your skills hardly apply. Also, there is no information regarding occupational ceilings currently published. I believe you will get through.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Mr-J said:


> Dear farhan,
> 
> What's your qualification assessment authority? I got mine assessed from 'Chartered Accountants Australia'.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I was in a similiar situation during the last intake. I requested ICAA to assess me as Accountant (General) initially in July 14 & was given a positive assessment. In Aug 14, I requested ICAA for another assessment as External Auditor & was also given a positive assessment. From my correspondences with the assessment team, both assessments are valid although i can only produce one to DIBP as my nominated occupation.


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was in a similiar situation during the last intake. I requested ICAA to assess me as Accountant (General) initially in July 14 & was given a positive assessment. In Aug 14, I requested ICAA for another assessment as External Auditor & was also given a positive assessment. From my correspondences with the assessment team, both assessments are valid although i can only produce one to DIBP as my nominated occupation.


Thanks for info.I'd stay with my external auditor assessment then,assuming NSW might have some occupation ceiling. In that scenario, Accountant (General) might be a risky option, as it was suspended last intake,so chances are it's quota might be near completion.


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

khanmujeebin said:


> Hi Dude , I am also looking for the similar answer , my old assessment is valid and i have got my another assessment from ACS yesterday . I waned to confirm is i need to update the EOI with new ACS .
> My assumption we can use any of the assessment as long that is positive as both are valid but we do the change in EOI now with new assessment then it will effect our ranking .My thoughts ?


I think it's better to update current EOI, and in case a question is asked why assesment date is after EoI date,we can simply say, we had our qualification reassessed under another occupation code.
What do you think ?
Experienced members input would really help out in this scenario. Anyone ?


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

*University Lecturer 24211 not in the list*

Hello friends

I am new to this community. I was also waiting for NSW sol but sorry to say that University Lecturer 242111 is not in the list. I have positive skill assessment, IELTS score over all 6.5 L6.5, R6.5, W6, S7.5. I have 6 years of experience as lecturer. Is there any chance to update the list or my occupation could be in demand or not in future. Plz suggest me as I have left with no other option. Should I go for another IELTS for Northern Territory or wait for some time. May be some good news could be there. EOI has been submitted on 28 decemcer 2014. I secured 60 points for GSM 190. What should I do? Plz advise me.:fingerscrossed::confused2:


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Mr-J said:


> I think it's better to update current EOI, and in case a question is asked why assesment date is after EoI date,we can simply say, we had our qualification reassessed under another occupation code.
> What do you think ?
> Experienced members input would really help out in this scenario. Anyone ?


But updating the EOI means you back to end in the ranking . As this time selection is based on points and ranking


----------



## Tejil (Apr 26, 2014)

NSW selections are opening in feb '15..what does it mean??people who have already applied will get invited or it is that its now open to apply and submit and EOI ..?

thanks


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

FAIS said:


> No idea. Maybe from next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THanks for the reply FAIS!!


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

*University Lecturer 242111*

Hello FAIS

I want to post ypu the message but not able to create as I dont know how to send you a message so I tried this option. Kindly answer my query. Thank a lottt.

I am new to this community. I was also waiting for NSW sol but sorry to say that University Lecturer 242111 is not in the list. I have positive skill assessment, IELTS score over all 6.5 L6.5, R6.5, W6, S7.5. I have 6 years of experience as lecturer. Is there any chance to update the list or my occupation could be in demand or not in future. Plz suggest me as I have left with no other option. Should I go for another IELTS for Northern Territory or wait for some time. May be some good news could be there. EOI has been submitted on 28 decemcer 2014. I secured 60 points for GSM 190. What should I do? Plz advise me. :confused2:


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Guys..

I'm Deepak and new to this forum..my Occupation code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) is in the SOL list..And i submitted my EOI on 31-jan-2015 but i have updated the EOI yesterday ..Please let me know if I wud be ranked down as i had updated EOI..How do i find my ranking...please help..please 
if anybody is from chennai, wud you please send a message so that i can directly call and check my quereis..please help

regards
deepak
+91-9884567483


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

sdeepak said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I'm Deepak and new to this forum..my Occupation code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) is in the SOL list..And i submitted my EOI on 31-jan-2015 but i have updated the EOI yesterday ..Please let me know if I wud be ranked down as i had updated EOI..How do i find my ranking...please help..please
> if anybody is from chennai, wud you please send a message so that i can directly call and check my quereis..please help
> ...


How about you stop posting in all the threads. You can start your own post if are seeking attention.

You will not be able to see your rank. It is internal and only DIBP has access to it.
2ndly, if the changes you made have changed your points, the date on which it was cahnged will be used.

If there are no changes in points, the first day of submission will be used.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

If your occupation is not the list, you cannot apply. thats it.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

sdeepak said:


> Thanks for your reply..Sorry for posting my query in multiple threads..Am not sure which thread is very active and everyone is gather in that..If someone pls guide me whihc is the active thread for any queries related to NSW State Sponership that wud be really helpful..
> 
> Regd the changes , there is no change with regards to points, but some minor changes with regards to employer name and job title..if this doesn't changes that wud be really great..
> 
> ...


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

both. but october 2007 to 2009 must be marked as irrelevant.
Claim points work xp as from 2009.


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

blak3 said:


> If your occupation is not the list, you cannot apply. thats it.


But I want to know is there any chances in future to apply in July or October intake. Or may be there would be some ammendments. What should I do. Plz suggest.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wait For july 2015, thats when the list will be refreshed and changes are made. Other than that..cant do much. Maybe have your partner to be come a primary applicant?


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

i have two qualifications - one is highly relevant and assessed positively by VETASSESS - this is my MAIN qualification, meeting all requirements.

The other qualification is not highly relevant - and said as such, by VETASSESS.

-----------

I have been stupid to include the irrelevant qualification in the VETASSESS application. I should have skipped that, because:

- first of all, it does not help in any way, as it is not relevant, 

- and secondly, producing paperwork, should that be required by DIBP or NSW, might be a nightmare, because this qualification was awarded by bureaucratic stubborn government university. I think I may have issues following up with the paperwork and all.

-----------

*I am inclined to skip it from the EOI. Should I mention this on my EOI??? *


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

blak3 said:


> Wait For july 2015, thats when the list will be refreshed and changes are made. Other than that..cant do much. Maybe have your partner to be come a primary applicant?


I have positive skill assessment with IELTS 6.5 each. L6.5, R6.5, W6, S7.5, Should I take a chance for NT as there this occupation is still open.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

SaiManu said:


> I have positive skill assessment with IELTS 6.5 each. L6.5, R6.5, W6, S7.5, Should I take a chance for NT as there this occupation is still open.


I would definitely go for it. since the occupation is gone, it normally take some time before they decide to put it back. so yeah take ur chances.


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Hi SaiManu,
> 
> No one can predict the changes in SOL or individual state lists. You have to prepare yourself for the circumstances currently surrounding you.
> 
> ...


Thank you soo much as I worked very hard and managed thing single handedly. So I got disheartedned. But your words gives me some ray of hope. Hope for the Best.


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you soo much as I worked very hard and managed thing single handedly. So I got disheartedned. But your words gives me some ray of hope. Hope for the Best.


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

blak3 said:


> I would definitely go for it. since the occupation is gone, it normally take some time before they decide to put it back. so yeah take ur chances.


Thank you soo much as I worked very hard and managed thing single handedly. So I got disheartedned. But your words gives me some ray of hope. Hope for the Best.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

SaiManu said:


> I have positive skill assessment with IELTS 6.5 each. L6.5, R6.5, W6, S7.5, Should I take a chance for NT as there this occupation is still open.


By the way, what's your points breakdown?


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

FAIS said:


> By the way, what's your points breakdown?


Its 60 for GSM 190


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

I know, but how are you calculating 60? Does this number include 5 points for state nomination?


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

FAIS said:


> I know, but how are you calculating 60? Does this number include 5 points for state nomination?


Yes this includes 5 points for state nomination. Age-39-25 points, Ph.D-20 points, 6 years experience- 10 = 60 points, Can you suggest some options for my chances.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

SaiManu said:


> Yes this includes 5 points for state nomination. Age-39-25 points, Ph.D-20 points, 6 years experience- 10 = 60 points, Can you suggest some options for my chances.


What was your research topic and when did you complete your PhD?

Also, has your PhD been assessed equivalent to Australian PhD?


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

FAIS said:


> What was your research topic and when did you complete your PhD?
> 
> Also, has your PhD been assessed equivalent to Australian PhD?


In 2009, Agra University, Agra on Women education, The equivalance is not known to me but VETASSESS assesssment is positive


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

SaiManu said:


> In 2009, Agra University, Agra on Women education, The equivalance is not known to me but VETASSESS assesssment is positive


I believe you are claiming points because VETASSESS has provided you the equivalence. Am I right? If you don't have equivalency from VETTASSESS, you cannot claim 20 points.

Anyway, I just came across this webpage. Maybe it helps you someway. 

International Student Graduates Visa Options & Job Information - Live in Victoria


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

SaiManu said:


> In 2009, Agra University, Agra on Women education, The equivalance is not known to me but VETASSESS assesssment is positive


Anyway, looking at your points score, you need higher band in your English as even if NSW includes your nominated occupation in their list, with your current English score, your turn will come after all other applicants with 7 or higher bands. NSW is prioritizing applicants on the basis of English language first and then work experience.


Now I strongly advise you to go for IELTS.


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

FAIS said:


> I believe you are claiming points because VETASSESS has provided you the equivalence. Am I right? If you don't have equivalency from VETTASSESS, you cannot claim 20 points.
> 
> Anyway, I just came across this webpage. Maybe it helps you someway.
> 
> International Student Graduates Visa Options & Job Information - Live in Victoria


I have applied for 242111 in Victoria but my application was not accepted as this was not in SOL and when I say about the graduate list they said when my occupation will be in demand then they will consider my Ph.D for the graduate ph.D.I just want to share the content of the email which I received. please guide me that under which category I should claim for Victoria nomination.


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

SaiManu said:


> I have applied for 242111 in Victoria but my application was not accepted as this was not in SOL and when I say about the graduate list they said when my occupation will be in demand then they will consider my Ph.D for the graduate ph.D.I just want to share the content of the email which I received. please guide me that under which category I should claim for Victoria nomination.


Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 



The occupation of 242111 University Lecturer is not currently included on the Victorian Government Nomination Occupation List and therefore the application has been deemed invalid. The file has been closed.



For further information about the Skilled and Business Migration Program and nomination requirements, visit our website: Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria.



Refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s website for alternative visa pathways: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

This was the email I received as this PhD will be considered only when your occupation is available in the Victoria skilled occupation list. But as of now University Lecturer is not available in the list


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

SaiManu said:


> I have applied for 242111 in Victoria but my application was not accepted as this was not in SOL and when I say about the graduate list they said when my occupation will be in demand then they will consider my Ph.D for the graduate ph.D.I just want to share the content of the email which I received. please guide me that under which category I should claim for Victoria nomination.


Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.



The occupation of 242111 University Lecturer is not currently included on the Victorian Government Nomination Occupation List and therefore the application has been deemed invalid. The file has been closed.



For further information about the Skilled and Business Migration Program and nomination requirements, visit our website: Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria.



Refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s website for alternative visa pathways: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

This was the email I received as this PhD will be considered only when your occupation is available in the Victoria skilled occupation list. But as of now University Lecturer is not available in the list


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

SaiManu said:


> I have applied for 242111 in Victoria but my application was not accepted as this was not in SOL and when I say about the graduate list they said when my occupation will be in demand then they will consider my Ph.D for the graduate ph.D.I just want to share the content of the email which I received. please guide me that under which category I should claim for Victoria nomination.



I have applied for 242111 in Victoria but my application was not accepted as this was not in SOL and when I say about the graduate list they said when my occupation will be in demand then they will consider my Ph.D for the graduate ph.D.I just want to share the content of the email which I received. please guide me that under which category I should claim for Victoria nomination.[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
The occupation of 242111 University Lecturer is not currently included on the Victorian Government Nomination Occupation List and therefore the application has been deemed invalid. The file has been closed.

For further information about the Skilled and Business Migration Program and nomination requirements, visit our website: Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria.

Refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s website for alternative visa pathways: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

This was the email I received as this PhD will be considered only when your occupation is available in the Victoria skilled occupation list. But as of now University Lecturer is not available in the list. I want clarification regarding the occupation list. In the Victorian state occupation list, Ph.D graduates are required but you applied my case as 242111 University lecturer which is not in the list, I think thats why my application resulted invalid. It could be Ph.D graduates which are required, I need further clarification on this point.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

SaiManu said:


> I have applied for 242111 in Victoria but my application was not accepted as this was not in SOL and when I say about the graduate list they said when my occupation will be in demand then they will consider my Ph.D for the graduate ph.D.I just want to share the content of the email which I received. please guide me that under which category I should claim for Victoria nomination.
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> The occupation of 242111 University Lecturer is not currently included on the Victorian Government Nomination Occupation List and therefore the application has been deemed invalid. The file has been closed.
> 
> ...


That's why I asked about your research topic during PhD. Since your research topic is also not related to the occupation on Victorian SOL, you can't apply.

Anyway, as I said, you should now focus on improvement of your English score and currently, this is the only way forward. You have to do this quickly as NT may also remove your occupation in 2015-16 (or even earlier).


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

FAIS said:


> That's why I asked about your research topic during PhD. Since your research topic is also not related to the occupation on Victorian SOL, you can't apply.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, you should now focus on improvement of your English score and currently, this is the only way forward. You have to do this quickly as NT may also remove your occupation in 2015-16 (or even earlier).


But my Ph.D topic is related to Women Education and State policy..which could be a part of Education which is there in the list.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

SaiManu said:


> But my Ph.D topic is related to Women Education and State policy..which could be a part of Education which is there in the list.


Can't say anything about it. You have to contact an agent who might be able to tell you.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Sadly, the top scorers in the list are out of the race.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Ronb said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> Sadly, the top scorers in the list are out of the race.


what happend to those occupations ?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

smashingbeast said:


> what happend to those occupations ?


They were in CSOL but not included in NSW SOL.


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have a curiosity, How much role will be Job code play while sending Invites. Just to make it more clear, is it that they select based on the total points or they place a cap for every round and respectively select applicant across all the Job codes.

Cheers,
Regmiboyer


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

regmiboyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a curiosity, How much role will be Job code play while sending Invites. Just to make it more clear, is it that they select based on the total points or they place a cap for every round and respectively select applicant across all the Job codes.
> 
> ...


They have indicated that they will put a cap. But right now, there is no cap.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Friends,

What is the chance for Feb, NSW 2015 nomination with following for System Analysts:

1. EOI point 55.
2. IELTS( R-8, L-7, W-6, S-7)
3. Skilled Job Exp (6 yrs 5 months)

Don't get any hope, until get atleast 7 in all bands. have I any chances with current qualification??

Thanks in adv.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> What is the chance for Feb, NSW 2015 nomination with following for System Analysts:
> 
> ...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0

yo can get your answer from above sheet


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys. Im here with a tricky question. My Job Code is not on NSW SS. So chances are lean to nil of ss. So if i get SS from some other state. N get my Visa processed. N after grant instead of going to d particular state which has nominated me i go to NSW. And there i marry a Australian citizen. Can i then write to that particular state that as i am married please waive the 2 year period. I knw its a moral obligation but still is it possible. 

Please note that this is a question and dont try to relate. And please dont say that apply for partner visa


----------



## Swaroop Behera (Jan 31, 2015)

keyur said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> yo can get your answer from above sheet


As per the above Spread Sheet my current rank is 34 out of 84 entries...
Whts the probability to get the invitation from 1000 openings for NSW????

Experts...pls comment


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Just curious to know , how many invite would they be sending? any thoughts?

I hope they will send first batch of invite on 9th or 13th Feb 2015.


----------



## sunnyarora1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello guys,

My name is sunny. And new to this website.
I am a software engineer. 
Living in Australia and also waiting for the NSW SS invitation.. Following and reading this thread really give a relief.

I called up NSW trade office this Thursday. The lady over there spoke to me and told me that the places going to be 2000 still. And if they will send invitation that will be very limited and to those who score the Highest.. And also they will review the demand and will supply the same to the market. So my advice to everyone is to start exploring the other options. Don't wait for the invitation to come and waste the time.. 

I hope it will help some of you guys.

As I am also lost my faith in SS, appearing for PTE-A.. And those who appearing and booking the exam can use promo code 'PTE' to get 10% discount on exam.. 

Apart from all this 

Best of luck to everyone. 

Hope someone will get SS invitation.. 

My details 

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
2 year continue study in Aus- 5
Professional year - 5
IELTS- r-6 l-7 w-6.5 s-6 overall 6.5 - 0

Sunny


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

sunnyarora1988 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My name is sunny. And new to this website.
> I am a software engineer.
> ...


Thank you for the information. Also, did they tell you when they will sent out the first invitation ?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi guys
does anyone know where to find Orana Region Occupation list as i cant find it on the website? It seems quite hard to get NSW State Sponsorship - 190 that is why i am opting for Regional State Sponsorship - 489 and want to know whether they do ask Experience for External Auditor or not?

EOI Submitted = 17 OCT 2014
Age=30
Qualification=15
IELTS = 0
2 years Australian Education= 5
Professional Year Program = 5
Total points = 55


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

keyur said:


> yo can get your answer from above sheet


May i know where we can get this excel sheet to see the current status update for NSW 190??


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi guys
> does anyone know where to find Orana Region Occupation list as i cant find it on the website? It seems quite hard to get NSW State Sponsorship - 190 that is why i am opting for Regional State Sponsorship - 489 and want to know whether they do ask Experience for External Auditor or not?
> 
> EOI Submitted = 17 OCT 2014
> ...


What's professional year program? Is it SMIPA? If yes, don't you get 10 points?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Hi guys. Im here with a tricky question. My Job Code is not on NSW SS. So chances are lean to nil of ss. So if i get SS from some other state. N get my Visa processed. N after grant instead of going to d particular state which has nominated me i go to NSW. And there i marry a Australian citizen. Can i then write to that particular state that as i am married please waive the 2 year period. I knw its a moral obligation but still is it possible.
> 
> Please note that this is a question and dont try to relate. And please dont say that apply for partner visa


Lolz.... 

- You don't need to marry and Australian Citizen in order to change your state.

- You don't have to apply for a PR/ TR if you are marrying an Australian Citizen. You can get spouse visa easily in a years time after marriage.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

FAIS said:


> What's professional year program? Is it SMIPA? If yes, don't you get 10 points?


Dear Fais,

Yes it is SMIPA and maximum point of Prof year program is 05 Points in any fields. Do you know where i can find ORANA region occupation list?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

FAIS said:


> What's professional year program? Is it SMIPA? If yes, don't you get 10 points?


The same webpage...

http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/66879/NSW-489-list.pdf


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Dear Fais,
> 
> Yes it is SMIPA and maximum point of Prof year program is 05 Points in any fields. Do you know where i can find ORANA region occupation list?


You can find it on this page as well.

Regional Development Australia Orana | Migrate To The Orana


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Ronb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys. Im here with a tricky question. My Job Code is not on NSW SS. So chances are lean to nil of ss. So if i get SS from some other state. N get my Visa processed. N after grant instead of going to d particular state which has nominated me i go to NSW. And there i marry a Australian citizen. Can i then write to that particular state that as i am married please waive the 2 year period. I knw its a moral obligation but still is it possible.
> ...



I already have skill assessment completed. EoI submitted. So why to waste a year after marriage. Coz no chances of getting married before 2016. Thats why asked is the reason sufficient to ask for a waive .


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Swaroop Behera said:


> As per the above Spread Sheet my current rank is 34 out of 84 entries...
> Whts the probability to get the invitation from 1000 openings for NSW????
> 
> Experts...pls comment


Hello Swaroop, What is this spead sheet about ??


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

abdrahman01 said:


> Hello Swaroop, What is this spead sheet about ??


This spreadsheet was set up by the guys here to ''track'' who from this forum gets invited so they can have ''an idea when their turn will come''. 

Ofc there are a lot of people out there who are not on the forum and still applying.

too many IT guys here!!  doing data mining, finding patterns and what not


----------



## mahmudexpat (Feb 8, 2015)

*state nomination (190 visa) from NT*

1. I need to know if I get state nomination (190 visa) from NT will I have to live there? or It is just a moral obligation.
2. How hard is it to get state nomination from NT for university lecturer?
Regards
Mahmud


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> I already have skill assessment completed. EoI submitted. So why to waste a year after marriage. Coz no chances of getting married before 2016. Thats why asked is the reason sufficient to ask for a waive .


It's not difficult to get permission from the state which nominated you. Plus, you will have a valid reason.


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

FAIS said:


> They have indicated that they will put a cap. But right now, there is no cap.



Thanks for answering my query.

I have an additional question, Will NSW be choosing applicants from all occupation uniformly or totally based only on merit of IELTS or Experience.


Cheers,
Regmiboyer.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> It's not difficult to get permission from the state which nominated you. Plus, you will have a valid reason.


Thanks. Will start the searchfor a citizen today itself. Lolzz


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

How do I add myself to this spreadsheet ?


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

I have one friend whose ielts score L8, W6 ,S7, R8 over all 7 ...which score will be calculated for his case 6 or 7 . He knows his DIB IELTS score is 0 he concerned about his IELTS score calculation for NSW selecting candidates.....Any one can help?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

romanhasan said:


> I have one friend  whose ielts score L8, W6 ,S7, R8 over all 7 ...which score will be calculated for his case 6 or 7 . He knows his DIB IELTS score is 0 he concerned about his IELTS score calculation for NSW selecting candidates.....Any one can help?


NSW SS IELTS score calculation policy mirrors that of DIBP..


----------



## mannura (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi all:
How to use the spread sheet


----------



## mannura (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi all:
Where to find the spread sheet and how to use it


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

dreamz said:


> NSW SS IELTS score calculation policy mirrors that of DIBP..


Is this official info?


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

mannura said:


> Hi all:
> Where to find the spread sheet and how to use it


Add your details on it. Automatically Rank will show up on the last column. Check the link in my next post. Since i need one more post as access to post the link.(Forum's rule) 








261313- SoftwareEngineer, PTE- 20/12/14 L7 R6.5 S7 W7, +ve outcome on ACS 11/ Nov /14. Applied 190 NSW . Waiting for invitation


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

abdrahman01 said:


> Add your details on it. Automatically Rank will show up on the last column. Check the link in my next post. Since i need one more post as access to post the link.(Forum's rule)


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0 . 

Click this link and check the ranking







261313- SoftwareEngineer, PTE- 20/12/14 L7 R6.5 S7 W7, +ve outcome on ACS 11/ Nov /14. Applied 190 NSW . Waiting for invitation


----------



## mannura (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm done with the spread sheet...What does the ranking mean?


----------



## mannura (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm done with the spread sheet...What does the ranking mean?




Mannura 233311	Electrical Engineer	55	6	15 offshore	18-Oct-2014	23:00	55


----------



## jawadirshad (Jul 3, 2013)

Ronb said:


> Dont loose hope mate. Just called up my agent and she said that they can still nominate you even if your occupation is not on the list. That is called as off list nomination. Next round of invitation is on 13th feb. even im waiting for 13 Feb and next on 27th Feb. If i get a invite on these two occasion then its fine. other wise i will opt for other states and options :juggle:


Hi,
From where did you get this information/news that next round will be going to held on 13th or 27th?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

jawadirshad said:


> Hi,
> From where did you get this information/news that next round will be going to held on 13th or 27th?


You can check it on skillselect website.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> You can check it on skillselect website.


That's applicable to skillselect invitations only. NSW can invite anytime.


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

mannura said:


> I'm done with the spread sheet...What does the ranking mean?


Ranking is defined by the experience people who are here defined by their analysis formula which defines where you are at the invitation queue of NSW. But again it is just the the people who are here trying for NSW are enrolling in that list. Just a reference who are all got the invitation before you in that list.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> That's applicable to skillselect invitations only. NSW can invite anytime.


NSW will shortlist and invitations will be sent by Skillselect. NSW will send invites through Skillselect. Because thats the procedure adopted by states


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> NSW will shortlist and invitations will be sent by Skillselect. NSW will send invites through Skillselect. Because thats the procedure adopted by states


Step 1 - Applicant is selected to file an application for nomination (through email).

Step 2 - Applicant files an application for state nomination.

It takes 3 months to process the application by NSW. If the application is successful, then

Step 3 - The applicant will get invitation through skillselect to file a visa application.


----------



## Mahbub155 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ronb said:


> You can check it on skillselect website.


Do you means NSW will update the list again on 13th of FEB and 27th of FEB?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Step 1 - Applicant is selected to file an application for nomination (through email). Step 2 - Applicant files an application for state nomination. It takes 3 months to process the application by NSW. If the application is successful, then Step 3 - The applicant will get invitation through skillselect to file a visa application.


Lets wait and see if anyone gets a invite today. N how do they get it


----------



## sinrezz (Feb 9, 2015)

Does anyone know how important time of EOI submission is gonna be?

I have 55 point total and IELTS of S-9, L-9, R-9, W-7.

I'm waiting to get my degree certification and hopefully can submit my EOI by Friday.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

sinrezz said:


> Does anyone know how important time of EOI submission is gonna be? I have 55 point total and IELTS of S-9, L-9, R-9, W-7. I'm waiting to get my degree certification and hopefully can submit my EOI by Friday.


Go through the entire thread. You will get your answer


----------



## sinrezz (Feb 9, 2015)

would you be kind to give me a quick response of what you think


----------



## sinrezz (Feb 9, 2015)

Ronb said:


> Go through the entire thread. You will get your answer


would you be kind to give me a quick response of what you think


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

sinrezz said:


> would you be kind to give me a quick response of what you think


When two applications have everything same which is quiet obvious given that so many people are applying. The application which has an earlier date of EoI will be selected and when even date is same time of lodging EoI will be considered


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> When two applications have everything same which is quiet obvious given that so many people are applying. The application which has an earlier date of EoI will be selected and when even date is same time of lodging EoI will be considered


did anybody received invitation....please update


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have Writing : 6, Reading : 7, Listening : 7, Speaking : 7.
Where my score falls , is either 6.5 or 6 ??


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

abdrahman01 said:


> I have Writing : 6, Reading : 7, Listening : 7, Speaking : 7. Where my score falls , is either 6.5 or 6 ??


Competent i.e. 6


----------



## jawadirshad (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Could you pls share your findings about Telecommunication Engineering Professionals (263312) chances for getting invitation of NSW SS. I didn't find any in spreadsheet.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Looking at spreadsheet, it seems one person already got an invite.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Looking at spreadsheet, it seems one person already got an invite.



yea...it will be great if the person could confirm...


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> yea...it will be great if the person could confirm...


Hi everyone!

How abt the chances of about Analyst Programmer (261311) getting invitation of NSW SS..

Thx 
Deepak


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Tashi_Norem said:


> yea...it will be great if the person could confirm...



Really ? NSW started sending invitations ? 

I cant believe that NSW started working from the day one....

Dear gvmichel please confirm......


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Really ? NSW started sending invitations ?
> 
> I cant believe that NSW started working from the day one....
> 
> Dear gvmichel please confirm......


What??? Me invited?? Not that I know of!!

Someone else wrote it on the SS, not me.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> What??? Me invited?? Not that I know of!!
> 
> Someone else wrote it on the SS, not me.


Ohh perhaps some body wrote it by mistake. And he marked the row in green


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Lolz.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> What??? Me invited?? Not that I know of!!
> 
> Someone else wrote it on the SS, not me.


I think NSW officials has access to this spreadsheet. They are informing us through this sheet now rather than emails....


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Trolls.

It was nice to wake up and read that I was invited though


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

FAIS said:


> I think NSW officials has access to this spreadsheet. They are informing us through this sheet now rather than emails....



Hahahaha


But oh no! I just canceled my invitation


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> But oh no! I just canceled my invitation


Man, you shouldn't have deleted it. It was looking so nice and had made everyone happy!  You snatched our happiness!


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

FAIS said:


> Man, you shouldn't have deleted it. It was looking so nice and had made everyone happy!  You snatched our happiness!


Ohh... I wish...

I think they will start inviting AFTER they finish processing the October intake. Any ideas on how close to completion they are?


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

any idea when they will start the invitation...



gvmichel said:


> Ohh... I wish...
> 
> I think they will start inviting AFTER they finish processing the October intake. Any ideas on how close to completion they are?


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

gvmichel said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> But oh no! I just canceled my invitation


O lol. You just changed everything xD


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

gvmichel said:


> Trolls.
> 
> It was nice to wake up and read that I was invited though


Finally the cat comes out of the bag !!


----------



## meego1 (Feb 7, 2015)

I submitted my EOI in Jan and got an invitation on 3rd Feb with 70 points. However, i realized that i had mentioned my original experience in EOI instead of experience which was assesed relevant by ACS. Please note that this difference of experience does not change my points. I would get 15 points for experience anyway. 

Now i am wondering if i should:

1. Move forward with application and submit form 1023?
2. Make a new EOI leaving the current invitation as it is. (Is it legal). I am not sure if it will affect my new EOI or invitation?
3. Wait for this EOI to lapse and submit new in April (When this invitation expires) 

I am severly confused between these options and after going through all steps like IELTS, Assesments, dont want to lose visa because of a tiny click mistake. Please help.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

meego1 said:


> I submitted my EOI in Jan and got an invitation on 3rd Feb with 70 points. However, i realized that i had mentioned my original experience in EOI instead of experience which was assesed relevant by ACS. Please note that this difference of experience does not change my points. I would get 15 points for experience anyway.
> 
> Now i am wondering if i should:
> 
> ...


Do we need to mention actual experience or ACS experience? Please help. I have submitted with actual experience and it is showing 5 more points which in reality do not exists as per ACS.


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Do we need to mention actual experience or ACS experience? Please help. I have submitted with actual experience and it is showing 5 more points which in reality do not exists as per ACS.


You should define the ACS agreed experience, I believe it is in defined in EOI help in that form itself.


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

abdrahman01 said:


> You should define the ACS agreed experience, I believe it is in defined in EOI help in that form itself.


I'm assessed by ACS till 06.2013, but i was working in the same company till 30.04.2014. So, should I claim whole experience or just what is mentioned in the ACS letter? There is no change in points for experience in EOI but it could be useful for NSW nomination.

Thanks for help


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

meego1 said:


> I submitted my EOI in Jan and got an invitation on 3rd Feb with 70 points. However, i realized that i had mentioned my original experience in EOI instead of experience which was assesed relevant by ACS. Please note that this difference of experience does not change my points. I would get 15 points for experience anyway.
> 
> Now i am wondering if i should:
> 
> ...



It's good that you have not filed visa application based on this EOI. 

First option will land you in the list of banned applicants. 

Second option, I don't think it is possible and you will be identified through your passport number. 

Third option seems to be the only workable solution for you.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

krucznik said:


> I'm assessed by ACS till 06.2013, but i was working in the same company till 30.04.2014. So, should I claim whole experience or just what is mentioned in the ACS letter? There is no change in points for experience in EOI but it could be useful for NSW nomination.
> 
> Thanks for help



If you can show that there was no change in your role and job description after your assessed period of employment, you are safe to state work experience till the end of employment.


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

FAIS said:


> If you can show that there was no change in your role and job description after your assessed period of employment, you are safe to state work experience till the end of employment.


I just got reference letter updated from my employer. It's all the same except of dates


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

krucznik said:


> I'm assessed by ACS till 06.2013, but i was working in the same company till 30.04.2014. So, should I claim whole experience or just what is mentioned in the ACS letter? There is no change in points for experience in EOI but it could be useful for NSW nomination.
> 
> Thanks for help


please provide a detailed breakdown and what went wrong. Some people over claimed 70 points, and it was reduced to 65 points by the CO and they still got their grant. Reason is, if it was lodged at 65, they would have still got the invite. So nthg is lost for you if your points are not affected.


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

blak3 said:


> please provide a detailed breakdown and what went wrong. Some people over claimed 70 points, and it was reduced to 65 points by the CO and they still got their grant. Reason is, if it was lodged at 65, they would have still got the invite. So nthg is lost for you if your points are not affected.


Its all ok. I'm just about to fill EOI for NSW sponsorship and I'm wondering whether I should claim experience after ACS letter. Its the same company and position i worked. No difference in points awarded, but i could have longer experience, which could be useful in obtaining NSW SS.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

abdrahman01 said:


> You should define the ACS agreed experience, I believe it is in defined in EOI help in that form itself.


Thanks, I have updated my relevant experience by deducting 2 years. Also added 10 days of experience in Feb 2015.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Expats,

I got my ACS skill assessment done in April,2013 for ANZSCO Code: 261313 SOftware Engineer. The assessment is valid for 2 years i.e.10 April 2015.
Can you please guide me if there any minimum validity for ACS to file for State Sponsorship?

Also, if i can still file for NSW SS under Feb2015 rules? I heard from some consultant that some rules got changed in 2014 related to ACS & this assesment is no longer valid.

Please help. Eagerly waiting for the response.

Thanks.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I got my ACS skill assessment done in April,2013 for ANZSCO Code: 261313 SOftware Engineer. The assessment is valid for 2 years i.e.10 April 2015.
> Can you please guide me if there any minimum validity for ACS to file for State Sponsorship?
> ...


why you want to go for state nomination when your occupation is in sol


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

A quick analysis of the spreadsheet tells us that most applicants (approximately 50%) belong to occupation group 2613. NSW may put a cap on this group first. Just a thought, what do you guys think?

2613 = 52
2335 = 8
2631 = 8
2332 = 6
2611 = 6
2333 = 5
2212 = 4
2339 = 4
2334 = 2
2211 = 1
2254 = 1
2311 = 1
2326 = 1
2349 = 1
2544 = 1

*Total = 101*


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> why you want to go for state nomination when your occupation is in sol


Maybe he needs 5 more points to score 60....


----------



## chamiko (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi,

Just wanted to clarify the NSW SS process.
I'm a bit confused with the intake dates. When should I submit the EOI? Could I do this before the intake date? 

Reason I'm asking is because my occupation was listed in oct 2014 but it's not in the new list published this February. What are the chances that it will reappear again this year? If I submit the EOI and it's not listed what will happen?

Basically I just need to know the timing of submissions(what to submit and when to submit etc). Appreciate your assistance. Thanks.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

correct me if im wrong, but you have to choose an occupation to be able to submit. No one knows if the occupation will be brought back in July. its very unlikely in my opinion. Looks like they gonna make migration even harder this year.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Guys..I think someone has messed up the google spreadsheet.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> why you want to go for state nomination when your occupation is in sol


Hi XingSingh,

Because i dont have 7 each in IELTS..My score is 8.5,7.5,6.5,6.5 in L,R,W,S respectively.
So to get 5 points i am opting for SS.
Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

gvmichel said:


> Is this official info?


Nope. This is not official info, but to play on the safe side, always assume that it mirrors to that of DIBP..just my two cents worth of opinion..


----------



## junelion (Jan 27, 2015)

My friend called NSW this morning,they said they would start to give invitation in the end of Feb.,and every round they would give a data report.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Nope. This is not official info, but to play on the safe side, always assume that it mirrors to that of DIBP..just my two cents worth of opinion..


Query regarding ACS assessment new guidelines for Jan2014:

Hi Expats,

I got my ACS assessment in April,2013 for ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Enginner. Assessment is valid till April 2015.
I called NSW SS office today to check for eligibility to file for State Sponsorship. They said acsessment should be valid at the time of nomintation as well as
invitation. 
I am not sure if til April i wont get invite for SS or not. 
I am planning to submit EOI now and side by side apply for ACS again. So i called ACS department to check reagrding new validation.
They said i can link to earlier application but it will be treated as new application w.r.t to new gudelines. Does that means my 5 years skill assessment will now be counted as 3years(
after they deduct two years for Skill level MET date. Please correct. and clarify?

OR if i want to increase my SKill work experience i need to include last 2 years documnets and new reference letters as i changed my company last year.?
Please suggest what shall i do .? very minimum time left for me to decide on things.

Thanks.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi XingSingh,
> 
> Because i dont have 7 each in IELTS..My score is 8.5,7.5,6.5,6.5 in L,R,W,S respectively.
> So to get 5 points i am opting for SS.
> ...


Ypu are right but I will advise you to rewrite test check out for pte I heard that it's relatively easy.

If you get that magical figure of 60 then it will be a cake walk for you


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I also submitted my EOI yesterday and updated the spreadsheet as well. I'm excited to see I'm ranked 10 in the sheet so finger-crossed for the invitation.


----------



## santhakumar (May 28, 2014)

I contacted Skillselect for the basis of english rankings , the reply is this "English rankings will be determined by whether a candidate has competent English (IELTS equiv minimum 6.0), Proficient English (IELTS equiv. 7.0) or Superior English (8.0). This ensures that a candidate's overall English ability is recognised and allows easy and fair comparison between English tests.". So I dont think 6.5 and 7.5 matters. Its either 6 or 7 or 8.


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

santhakumar said:


> I contacted Skillselect for the basis of english rankings , the reply is this "English rankings will be determined by whether a candidate has competent English (IELTS equiv minimum 6.0), Proficient English (IELTS equiv. 7.0) or Superior English (8.0). This ensures that a candidate's overall English ability is recognised and allows easy and fair comparison between English tests.". So I dont think 6.5 and 7.5 matters. Its either 6 or 7 or 8.


got the same info from NSW office as i called them yesterday.....


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

if it is conformed news then we should have change shhet now.....


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

santhakumar said:


> I contacted Skillselect for the basis of english rankings , the reply is this "English rankings will be determined by whether a candidate has competent English (IELTS equiv minimum 6.0), Proficient English (IELTS equiv. 7.0) or Superior English (8.0). This ensures that a candidate's overall English ability is recognised and allows easy and fair comparison between English tests.". So I dont think 6.5 and 7.5 matters. Its either 6 or 7 or 8.



hi guys...i am still being employed..so i m leaving my employment to date blank as stated in the skillselect site..however, it also mentions if the accessing authority have an opinion regarding the employment dates...clients should enter that date..i am bit confused now....as i am still working and also my assessment letter also states the date..please advise


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

santhakumar said:


> I contacted Skillselect for the basis of english rankings , the reply is this "English rankings will be determined by whether a candidate has competent English (IELTS equiv minimum 6.0), Proficient English (IELTS equiv. 7.0) or Superior English (8.0). This ensures that a candidate's overall English ability is recognised and allows easy and fair comparison between English tests.". So I dont think 6.5 and 7.5 matters. Its either 6 or 7 or 8.


I still don't get it, so for example if my result is 6.5,8,6.5,7.5 overall 7
Then my ielts considered by skillselect will be 6.5 or 7 ?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,
With God's grace, help and support from all of you we managed to crack the "English" fort. 

We have given 6 times IELTS and 5 times PTE....and today's our PTE result gave us our expected result of 65+ in each module. 

Now NO more waiting for 190 SS.....We can apply for 189 with 65 points.

Wishing you all the best for NSW 190 SS......God Bless you all with success.....


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> With God's grace, help and support from all of you we managed to crack the "English" fort.
> 
> We have given 6 times IELTS and 5 times PTE....and today's our PTE result gave us our expected result of 65+ in each module.
> ...


congratulation


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> With God's grace, help and support from all of you we managed to crack the "English" fort.
> 
> We have given 6 times IELTS and 5 times PTE....and today's our PTE result gave us our expected result of 65+ in each module.
> ...


God bless you brother,

You are true inspiration for many of us who are the victim of these English test. 

Go ahead and live your dream. My wishes are with you. Please pray for me, I am appearing PTE ( First time) on 12 th of this month after 4 unsuccessful IELTS attempts.

Your patience is appreciated.


Cheers,
Regmiboyer


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

ACT released occupation list for Feb 2015,

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...ist-feb-15.pdf


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> With God's grace, help and support from all of you we managed to crack the "English" fort.
> 
> We have given 6 times IELTS and 5 times PTE....and today's our PTE result gave us our expected result of 65+ in each module.
> ...


Hi Bro, glad to hear this piece of gd news for you, all the best !


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> I still don't get it, so for example if my result is 6.5,8,6.5,7.5 overall 7
> Then my ielts considered by skillselect will be 6.5 or 7 ?


If your lowest is 6.5, you will be considered competent. Someone with 6.0 as the lowest will also be competent. So there is no difference between an individual having 6.0 and 6.5 as lowest scores in any module.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

keyur said:


> if it is conformed news then we should have change shhet now.....


No need to change the spreadsheet as it already asks for lowest band score. Its the people who took it wrong and wrote their overall scores.


----------



## sinrezz (Feb 9, 2015)

I will have my skill assessment for my Accounting degree on Friday 13th of Feb. So the earliest I can submit my EOI is on Friday. 
Considering I'm gonna submit my EOI so late will there be any hope of me getting selected in this intake? 
I have overall 55 points and minimum IELTS point of 7. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

FAIS said:


> No need to change the spreadsheet as it already asks for lowest band score. Its the people who took it wrong and wrote their overall scores.


I think the sheet ought to be changed. Consider the scenario.

Candidate A= 55 points, Min Ielts = 7.5, Experience = 6 months

Candidate B= 55 points, Min Ielts=7, Experience 4 years

If 7 and 7.5 are same (which I think is the case) then based on experience candidate B should be ranked higher than Candidate A. However, this is not the case in sheet. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## JKJK (Jul 28, 2014)

have anyone received invitation from new?


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

Is there any possibility to get invitation below 7? Seems Above 7 applicant numbers are quiet high....


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

regmiboyer said:


> God bless you brother,
> 
> You are true inspiration for many of us who are the victim of these English test.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.....All the very best for PTE. .....


----------



## imanust (Jan 10, 2015)

usmanakbar07 said:


> I think the sheet ought to be changed. Consider the scenario.
> 
> Candidate A= 55 points, Min Ielts = 7.5, Experience = 6 months
> 
> ...


There're not the same!

The higher the better chance for getting an invitation if they have the same DIBP score.


----------



## imanust (Jan 10, 2015)

romanhasan said:


> got the same info from NSW office as i called them yesterday.....


That's for 189. State nomination is a different thing.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Ypu are right but I will advise you to rewrite test check out for pte I heard that it's relatively easy.
> 
> If you get that magical figure of 60 then it will be a cake walk for you


Hi xingsingh,
I did not know abt PTE. What is this test. What is the criteria to meet.
The problem is my ACS skill assessment is valid til 10april,2015. So I want to file EOI as soon as possible for NSW.if I have to go for skill assessment again then under new rules my work experience will be deducted.
I have done b,tech computer science.
Old assessment has 5yrs work experience assessed. If I assess it now, including 2years + work experience of last two years.
How my application will be accessed -5 years(after deducting 2) 
or 3 years(after deducting 4)

Please someone can guide me here. I am a bit confused and not sure how to proceed.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

In the spreadsheet experience column should be filled with total experience or the one counted by ACS after deduction??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi xingsingh,
> I did not know abt PTE. What is this test. What is the criteria to meet.
> The problem is my ACS skill assessment is valid til 10april,2015. So I want to file EOI as soon as possible for NSW.if I have to go for skill assessment again then under new rules my work experience will be deducted.
> I have done b,tech computer science.
> ...


Was your degree assessed as ict major or minor. If major then 2 years will be deducted


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> In the spreadsheet experience column should be filled with total experience or the one counted by ACS after deduction??


ACS deducted experience


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Was your degree assessed as ict major or minor. If major then 2 years will be deducted


Thanks for quick reply.
In my current assssment it says as iCT major.
Consultant told me that for ICT major also there are two clauses-highly relevant and closely relevant.
Indian B.Tech computer science degress is highly relevanat by not closely hence deduction will be 4 years ..if it's both highly and closely then 2years.
She said her MaRa agent told her this.
I don't know what to do. As this will nullify all the work experience and I will not get required points. AfTer April 2915. There is no chance then.
Please suggest on this and clarify.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> In my current assssment it says as iCT major.
> Consultant told me that for ICT major also there are two clauses-highly relevant and closely relevant.
> Indian B.Tech computer science degress is highly relevanat by not closely hence deduction will be 4 years ..if it's both highly and closely then 2years.
> ...


If 65% of your subjects were of computers then it will be ict major with 2 years. 

Qnd as far as I have scrolled through this forum I hqve came across posts where people were rejected for visa just because they have over claimed points as oer old acs letter. So would advise you to be cautious while capturing data in eoi and by the way can you please share your points breakup


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> If 65% of your subjects were of computers then it will be ict major with 2 years.
> 
> Qnd as far as I have scrolled through this forum I hqve came across posts where people were rejected for visa just because they have over claimed points as oer old acs letter. So would advise you to be cautious while capturing data in eoi and by the way can you please share your points breakup


Age -29(25-32) : 30 points
Ielts -8.5,8.5,6.5,6.5 : 0 points
ACS 10th April 2013 (261313) 5years : 10points
Bachelor degrees BTech :15 points

Total :55 points

Also, I have my brother/sister in South Australia but 261313 is not in SA SOL so I can't apply there 

Can you please suggest me regarding reassessment for ACS. I am very much confused and don't know what to do.

Thanks.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> Age -29(25-32) : 30 points
> Ielts -8.5,8.5,6.5,6.5 : 0 points
> ACS 10th April 2013 (261313) 5years : 10points
> Bachelor degrees BTech :15 points
> ...


Go for ielts or pte exam and get thise marks. And in case your experience os reduced by 2 years only then you have good chance. 

You can also call acs and inquire that if you want to get new assesment done then how much years will be deducted as unskilled


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Go for ielts or pte exam and get thise marks. And in case your experience os reduced by 2 years only then you have good chance.
> 
> You can also call acs and inquire that if you want to get new assesment done then how much years will be deducted as unskilled


I am trying for ielts soft last 2-3 years, have given 4-5 times but always falls short of 0.5 in either speaking or writing.

As u suggsted,if I go for ielts or Pte exam again, still I would need to get ACS done. If worst case they deduct 4years then only ielts is the last option which I have been already trying for last few years


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> I am trying for ielts soft last 2-3 years, have given 4-5 times but always falls short of 0.5 in either speaking or writing.
> 
> As u suggsted,if I go for ielts or Pte exam again, still I would need to get ACS done. If worst case they deduct 4years then only ielts is the last option which I have been already trying for last few years


Go for pte and where do you live. Also call up or drop mail to acs and ask how much experience will be deducted if you go for fresh acs


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> In the spreadsheet experience column should be filled with total experience or the one counted by ACS after deduction??


As I understand, IELTS marks are irrelevant, instead we need to capture DIBP points that each person can score for IELTS and Experience. DIBP or NSW do not care about each IELTS band they need points that candidate can score for each category so spreadsheet is totally wrong. Below is the statement they have on the website.

"The selection process will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect."

__________________
*Visa:* 190 | *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 | *ACS:* 08-Jan-2014, Positive | *IELTS:* 06-July-2013: L6.5,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted:* 07-Feb-2015 with 55 points | [Waiting for NSW SS]


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

I didnt find any invitation update in our Excel sheet :-(. Any idea are they started to invite us. ??.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Go for pte and where do you live. Also call up or drop mail to acs and ask how much experience will be deducted if you go for fresh acs


I am not sure about PTE. how this works. I mean the score of this test and the points.
I live in Bangalore.

Also, In this forum people are suggesting that 2 years will be deducted for B.tech CSE in India.

Can you please guide if i can lodge EOI with my current Skill assessment which doesn't have "Skill requirement met date" Later i can give them the updated one.
Will any change in the date will have any impact on the application.

Also, I changed my company last year.
Documents required for new skill will be: 
1.Relieving letter from previous company
2.Experience Certificate with JOb duties
3. Appointment letter from current company.
4. What document to provide as reference from current company.? Will affidavit from any reference will work.?
5. Do I need to provide Self statutory declaration as well.

Can u please help me on this.


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

So no one received an invite right?

Also I got information form NSW that they are not going to follow SKILL SET invitation time lines like "invitations on every 2nd and 4th week". They said they are going to send invitations from Feb to Jun randomly. 

Ram


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello,

For all waiting for NSW SS , here is what I make of it so far :

Ist criteria : Total Points. Majority of candidates seeking SS will be those stuck at 55. So there is less competition here mutually.

2nd criteria : English : competent or proficient or superior. (exact score does not matter , category matters). Again majority of candidates seeking SS would be those stuck at competent level. So not much mutual competition here as well. Although few fresh grads with zero or very less experience points may beat the experienced ones on this (by having proficient English level) , but still those cases will not be many . 

3rd criteria: This is what would be the real decider between majority of candidates as all would be equal on first two. So those with 15 maximum available points (8+ years experience recognized by assessing body from last 10 years) would stand a very good chance. After that those with 5-8 years , and then 3-5 years (if any nomination vacancies are left).

The spreadsheet was a great idea to make some judgement on one's chances, but most data is now incorrect unfortunately, as it took all of us some time to understand the correct criteria. 

I hope the theory I have put above about the experience level to play major role in current scheme of things of NSW sponsorship , will help as an indicator of one's chances. Comments are welcome whether you agree or disagree.


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

farerpark said:


> Hello,
> 
> For all waiting for NSW SS , here is what I make of it so far :
> 
> ...


100% Agreed.......


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

In addition i think there will be 400 candidates for high DIB point and IELTS score 7 or more than 7..rest 600 might be based on Experience...just my personal thinking.....


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Well said... Totally agree with you.




farerpark said:


> Hello,
> 
> For all waiting for NSW SS , here is what I make of it so far :
> 
> ...


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello buddies,

I just got my IELTS results LRWS 8/8/7/7.5 so now i can claim 10points for ielts too which would make up my total DIBP points to 65.
Nw i am looking to apply for 189 Visa so do i have to submit new EOI for 189 or I can make changes in existing 190 EOI

Occupation 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
Age 30
EA +ve Assessment 31/01/2014
Total experience 6 Years 
Ielts LRWS 8/8/7/7.5
Total DIBP points 65


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

At last got 7 each in my 5th attempt
With my recent IELTS score I went from rank 61 to rank 1 in the current spreadsheet


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats Gurinderjit. Request you to update your EOI , and apply under 189 only now. You have more than enough points for that. Every 190 seat is precious. Please help those who are not as lucky as you at the moment.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Totally Gurinder, you should go ahead and change your eoi to 189.. You'll surely get nominated in next invitation round itself.. 65 is enough.
And NSW process would actually take more time than 189 plus it will save you 300$..
And yes every 190 seat is precious for people who have less than 60 points.
Choice is yours..


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

My occupation, financial investment adviser, is not on the new list. I'm very disappointed...what should I do with a total points of 75??? Basically useless...have now approached NT but not much hope....if anyone has any ideas, please kindly share.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> At last got 7 each in my 5th attempt
> With my recent IELTS score I went from rank 61 to rank 1 in the current spreadsheet


congratulation..
now you are eligible for 189 so please remove your row from spreadsheet....
if you apply for 189 then select next round of skill select...


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish what you said is true !!

if so I stand good chance to get the invitation with 6 yrs experience and having submit my eoi in sept 2014, but having bad IELTS with minimum 6 with competent 



farerpark said:


> Hello,
> 
> For all waiting for NSW SS , here is what I make of it so far :
> 
> ...


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Can someone point me to the NSW SS spreadsheet which everybody is updating?

I have also filled EOI for 190 visa category.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

farerpark said:


> Congrats Gurinderjit. Request you to update your EOI , and apply under 189 only now. You have more than enough points for that. Every 190 seat is precious. Please help those who are not as lucky as you at the moment.


Sure buddy
I knw 190 seats are very precious so i will move out now leaving one spot vacant


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your cooperation


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks friend and All the very best !!!  God Bless you !!!


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks Gurinderjit Singh !!!! and All the very best for rest of the process!!!



singh_gurinderjit said:


> Thanks everyone for your cooperation


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

100% Agreed..But one more point is that wud there any cap for each occupation group ?? For Ex: Woud NSW have any limit on the ICT Occupation Group applications ?



farerpark said:


> Hello,
> 
> For all waiting for NSW SS , here is what I make of it so far :
> 
> ...


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes there will be occupation limit as they stated in their website as well.....


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

*NSW state sponsorship Rankings*

Hi,

Why is it that my "DIPB points without state points" in the NSW state sponsorship Rankings document is being reset to 0 every time after I set it to 60. And I notice it's greyed out. Is this because it's currently not open by NSW?

Regards,

AKN


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

AKN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why is it that my "DIPB points without state points" in the NSW state sponsorship Rankings document is being reset to 0 every time after I set it to 60. And I notice it's greyed out. Is this because it's currently not open by NSW?
> 
> ...


Yes. I think the spreadsheet administrator makes it zero as you are not in the queue as of now due to your occupation not being listed in the NSW SOL.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

AKN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why is it that my "DIPB points without state points" in the NSW state sponsorship Rankings document is being reset to 0 every time after I set it to 60. And I notice it's greyed out. Is this because it's currently not open by NSW?
> 
> ...


if your code is 262113 then it is not
in nsw 190 list.


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I need your guidance at earliest. Currently, I filled my EOI both for 189 - 55 points and 190 (NSW) - 60 points. So would it be better to update the EOI with selecting ONLY 190 or is it fine to leave it unmodified ?

Whether It will affect my invitation being delayed for 190?

Seeking urgent guidance on this.

Regards,
Jigar


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

farerpark said:


> Hello,
> 
> For all waiting for NSW SS , here is what I make of it so far :
> 
> ...


It does not make much sense to assess everything the same way as per DIBP rules twice! By DIBP points and then again by NSW.

The first criteria is pretty much useless, 99% of us have 55 points.

If IELTS is the second criteria and is assessed DIBP's way, then only people with IELTS 7 have a chance. 6 are out because there are tons of people with IELTS 7 and the ones with IELTS 8 have more than 60 points (->189).

Then, again, people with IELTS 7 and >= 3 years of experience also can go for 189. 
Therefore, most if not all of the contenders are people with 55 points, IELTS 7 and < 3 years of experience.

So the real deciding factor will be EOI date, which is the same poor criteria as before (who applied first).

They are actually favouring older people this way. So that they can loose points by age and regain them by work experience.

If they are really doing it this way, than it's no diferent than the lottery it was before.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys , quick information required , I have got my new assessment with my master degree assessed however my previous ACS assessment with bachelor degree still valid .but in both the situation my points are same .

I am but curious , at the moment i have EOI submitted from July selecting NSW SS 190 and right on the edge with 60 points incuding 5 points .

query -shall i update my EOI and with New ACS reference or but since my previous assessment is valid and not making any change to total claim point ? or shall i remain be unchanged . 
problem is if i change i will last on the ranking 

or another thought is shall is submit a new EOI with updated information without effecting my existing EOI .I read on DIDP website it is mention that you can submit as many as EOI as long as you have valid evidence . in my case i do have valid evidence.but unknowingly i don't wont be get screwed ..

Please suggest would be much appreciated.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

gvmichel said:


> If IELTS is the second criteria and is assessed DIBP's way, then only people with IELTS 7 have a chance. 6 are out because there are tons of people with IELTS 7 and the ones with IELTS 8 have more than 60 points (->189).
> 
> Then, again, people with IELTS 7 and >= 3 years of experience also can go for 189.
> Therefore, most if not all of the contenders are people with 55 points, IELTS 7 and < 3 years of experience.
> ...




Hello ,

On what basis are you saying this that tons of people are 7 or above. If its based on the shared spreadsheet, then it may not be right, as most people have put their overall score there, rather than minimum. 

I would request :
1. The spreadsheet admin to change that column values to be only 3 types allowed : competent or proficient or superior and rate on that basis then.
2. all people to again update the spreadsheet based on above change. 
3. Many people have put their total experience rather that the one recognized by assessing body. This is evident as I see many 10+ years entries, which is not correct. The assessment takes only last 10 years into account.

If above changes are done, then the spreadsheet would be very useful indicator of trend. 

If there is another basis or data you have used, kindly share on the forum


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

keyur said:


> if your code is 262113 then it is not in nsw 190 list.


Quick question. 262113 is also not available under 189, correct?


----------



## ranjit_blr (Feb 11, 2015)

*Ranjit_blr*

I do not think 7.5 and 7 are same , .5 Points definitely make a difference and I guess NSW will take this .5 when ranking candidates, Also one state , i e SA is using 6.5 as the minimum eligibility factor to apply for SA SS.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

AKN said:


> Quick question. 262113 is also not available under 189, correct?


south Australia and north territory only two state open


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

farerpark said:


> On what basis are you saying this that tons of people are 7 or above. If its based on the shared spreadsheet, then it may not be right, as most people have put their overall score there, rather than minimum.


Take for instance Victoria. They have occupations with IELTS 7 minimum as a requirement. Yet, they reject 90% of ICT applicants, if not more and they still fill their quotas. So, for every single IELTS 7 that gets in, there are 9 still looking for SS. And I doubt NSW quotas are much different than VIC.

My guess is that some IELTS 7 will get SS but most won't. Maybe for those with less crowded ANZSCO codes life might be little bit easier

Personally, I don't think I have a chance for NSW. I'm in ICT and my IELTS is 8-9-8-7.5 and almost 2 years of assessed experience. What I am doing now is studying to increase my writing band to 8. I am not expecting a NSW invitation. Competition is high dude.


----------



## mannura (Jun 28, 2014)

Kindly clarify how experience is assessed


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

gvmichel said:


> Take for instance Victoria. They have occupations with IELTS 7 minimum as a requirement. Yet, they reject 90% of ICT applicants, if not more and they still fill their quotas. So, for every single IELTS 7 that gets in, there are 9 still looking for SS. And I doubt NSW quotas are much different than VIC.
> 
> My guess is that some IELTS 7 will get SS but most won't. Maybe for those with less crowded ANZSCO codes life might be little bit easier
> 
> Personally, I don't think I have a chance for NSW. I'm in ICT and my IELTS is 8-9-8-7.5 and almost 2 years of assessed experience. What I am doing now is studying to increase my writing band to 8. I am not expecting a NSW invitation. Competition is high dude.


Hey GV,

I see that your IELTS score is very good. Why don't you try for PTE Academic. I am sure you will score 79+ which is equivalent to 8 of IELTS.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

vijendra said:


> Hey GV,
> 
> I see that your IELTS score is very good. Why don't you try for PTE Academic. I am sure you will score 79+ which is equivalent to 8 of IELTS.


Already booked 

Hopefully you are right!


----------



## mannura (Jun 28, 2014)

Dear All:

I have my skills assesed by Engineers Australia in July 2014 stating that "Qualifications meeting the current academic requirement for Professional Engineer (Skill Level 1). (The letter doesn't mention anything about work experience)
I have about 15 years experience and how do I claim points for my experience....

Kindly clarify....


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

gvmichel said:


> So, for every single IELTS 7 that gets in, there are 9 still looking for SS. And I doubt NSW quotas are much different than VIC.
> 
> My guess is that some IELTS 7 will get SS but most won't. Maybe for those with less crowded ANZSCO codes life might be little bit easier
> 
> Personally, I don't think I have a chance for NSW. I'm in ICT and my IELTS is 8-9-8-7.5 and almost 2 years of assessed experience. What I am doing now is studying to increase my writing band to 8. I am not expecting a NSW invitation. Competition is high dude.


I see contradiction in first point and the other two above. If first is correct , then those with 7+ ielts are likely to get nominations, even with less experience , and then you are a very likely candidate given your ielts score. 

Well, I guess we all have to wait and see which side the duck will sit.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear friends,
I have conducted long talk with NSW Helpline. Following are the points;

1. English language ability is measured thru' various tests like IELTS, PTE A, toefl iBT. So practically they will distinguish candidates by category of allotted points i.e. 0, 10 or 20 means competent, proficient and expert.

2. Similarly experience will be differentiated by allotted points i.e. 0, 5, 10 or 15.

3. February to June intake is really not an intake. They will select as per their requirement means as per market demand.

4. No ceilings are defined. Purely based on need. No dates.

5. When they issue invitation by mail, they will mention unique link to application page. Page will be specific to only single applicant.

6. Prior to start their process (means in mid feb) they will publish FAQ on their site.

7. Process will start in late February.

8. They suppose to issue 2000 positions. ( "suppose to" means not necessarily).

9. Frequent changes to SOL possible. (Similar to SA).

10. This practice will not end in June. It will run for future also.

11. Now forget the concept of "intake".

Still if you have questions, pls ask.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

farerpark said:


> I see contradiction in first point and the other two above. If first is correct , then those with 7+ ielts are likely to get nominations, even with less experience , and then you are a very likely candidate given your ielts score.
> 
> Well, I guess we all have to wait and see which side the duck will sit.


Hey friend,

The point is there is no 7+ IELTS. You are ether 7 (proficient) or 8 (superior). And if you are 8, then you are going the 189 way. So there is only 7.

That said, my IELTS score of 8-9-8-7.5 will be evaluated the same as a 7,7,7,7. That's why I believe it will be very hard to get SS. Too many people on the very same bucket. If one differentiates enough, then one takes the 189 path.

I'm focusing on trying to achieve superior English and take the 189 road. If all what our friends are saying is true (IELTS == DIBP and Work == DIBP) then this new process is the same lottery as the old one. And it's wiser to not count on luck.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends, I have conducted long talk with NSW Helpline. Following are the points; 1. English language ability is measured thru' various tests like IELTS, PTE A, toefl iBT. So practically they will distinguish candidates by category of allotted points i.e. 0, 10 or 20 means competent, proficient and expert. 2. Similarly experience will be differentiated by allotted points i.e. 0, 5, 10 or 15. 3. February to June intake is really not an intake. They will select as per their requirement means as per market demand. 4. No ceilings are defined. Purely based on need. No dates. 5. When they issue invitation by mail, they will mention unique link to application page. Page will be specific to only single applicant. 6. Prior to start their process (means in mid feb) they will publish FAQ on their site. 7. Process will start in late February. 8. They suppose to issue 2000 positions. ( "suppose to" means not necessarily). 9. Frequent changes to SOL possible. (Similar to SA). 10. This practice will not end in June. It will run for future also. 11. Now forget the concept of "intake". Still if you have questions, pls ask.


So is it possible that they can invite someone whose occupation is not on sol yet the occupation is in demand in the market. Or they can have off-list invitations too


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Ronb said:


> So is it possible that they can invite someone whose occupation is not on sol yet the occupation is in demand in the market. Or they can have off-list invitations too


SOL will be updated first.


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

Is it confirmed that the first batch of invitations will be issued in late February?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

akrish said:


> Is it confirmed that the first batch of invitations will be issued in late February?


Nope


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Nope


I believe it is all speculation by the applicants...nobody has clear idea about it..only NSW people knows...lets wait and see


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

akrish said:


> Is it confirmed that the first batch of invitations will be issued in late February?


Confirmed over phone call.
They will release FAQ in short time.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Tashi_Norem said:


> I believe it is all speculation by the applicants...nobody has clear idea about it..only NSW people knows...lets wait and see


To clarify doubts, I have called on their phone helpline. 
Dear all, kindly clarify your doubts by calling NSW helpline. Do not post assumptions.


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Expat member Tirik.ijrad,

Thank you so much for sharing useful information of your conversation with NSW guys. It definitely helps all of us who are anxiously waiting for NSW SS. 

I have also filled EOI for 190 category under 261313 (Software Engineer) and below is my points break - up.
1) Age - 30
2) IELTS - 0 (Competent)
3) Education - 15 (Masters in Computer Engineering)
4) Experience - 10 (6 years and 7 Months)
5) NSW SS - 5

I understand that no one is able to provide any concrete inputs on what are the changes of getting invite from NSW, but still I would like you to please go through information I provided and suggest your views on my chances.

Appreciate your inputs at earliest.

Regards,
Jigar Patel


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

First it was a long wait of release of NSW occupation list.

Then people are waiting for the email from NSW.

Then they will wait for the SkillSelect invitation.

Then they will wait for the visa grant email.

Then they will wait for the interview emails.

Then they will wait for the job offer email.

Don't know how many "waiting periods" people have to go through.

I pray that everyone's 'wait' is over soon.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

FAIS said:


> First it was a long wait of release of NSW occupation list.
> 
> Then people are waiting for the email from NSW.
> 
> ...


u mean you are waiting for their wait to be over?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

blak3 said:


> u mean you are waiting for their wait to be over?


Lol. I am just watching everyone here. I went through the same before I got my grant. Now I am waiting for interview calls....


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

blak3 said:


> u mean you are waiting for their wait to be over?


BTW, what are you waiting for?


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Mate,

In Point no. 4, is your exp calculated after the deduction of ACS assessment only ri8?

regards
sdeepak



jigarpatel said:


> Dear Expat member Tirik.ijrad,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing useful information of your conversation with NSW guys. It definitely helps all of us who are anxiously waiting for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes It has been considered after deducted (as per ACS).. Overall I have 8 years and 7 months of exp.


----------



## mannura (Jun 28, 2014)

Is it mandatory to have the work experience assessed? Kindly clarify.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Cool..Let's hope for the best !!!





jigarpatel said:


> Yes It has been considered after deducted (as per ACS).. Overall I have 8 years and 7 months of exp.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Lodged EOI for 190 category under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) on 31-01-2015
My details as per the below:

1) Age - 28
2) IELTS - 0 (Competent) (L - 7.5 , R- 6 , W- 6 , S - 6.5)
3) Education - 15 (Bachelor of Computer Applications)
4) Experience - 10 (5 years and 4 Months after the deduction of 2 years)
5) NSW SS - 5


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jigarpatel said:


> Dear Expat member Tirik.ijrad,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing useful information of your conversation with NSW guys. It definitely helps all of us who are anxiously waiting for NSW SS.
> 
> ...





sdeepak said:


> Lodged EOI for 190 category under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) on 31-01-2015
> My details as per the below:
> 
> 1) Age - 28
> ...


Can't say anything right now.
Wait till first mail receive confirmation among us.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hope NSW starts sending invitations tomorrow. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Hope NSW starts sending invitations tomorrow. Keeping fingers crossed


I heard that 190 invitation will start from last week of Feb. So finger crossed


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> I have conducted long talk with NSW Helpline. Following are the points;
> 
> 1. English language ability is measured thru' various tests like IELTS, PTE A, toefl iBT. So practically they will distinguish candidates by category of allotted points i.e. 0, 10 or 20 means competent, proficient and expert.
> ...


it is possible NSW give information as above.
my friend also call NSW then they cant get any information like this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All, 

Really need your advice here. 

My wife and me logged out EOI NSW SS with 65 points. My wife is primary applicant and claiming spouse points. My ACS 262113 System Engineers has a positive assessment. However 262113 is no longer listed in NSW SOL 2015. I wonder if thy would still consider Spouse points.

If not we will have 60 points. Will NSW SS accept my ACS 262113 and if not with 60 points what are the chances of getting an invite for NSW-SS. 

please advice.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

keyur said:


> it is possible NSW give information as above.
> my friend also call NSW then they cant get any information like this!!!!!!!!!


Ask specifically.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for 261311. I was wondering how are the chances of getting an EOI for 60 points.

Also can someone please let me know the process that i have to do after I submit an EOI.

Thanks


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any news guys. Has anyone received an invite


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

Please someone give us a good news.... What the hell NSW is doing?????


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

Has anyone received any invitation today???


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Really need your advice here.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys

Can some plz advice on my query .


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can some plz advice on my query .


If you have 60 pts without sponsorship, why u applying for nsw?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi Guys Can some plz advice on my query .


If your occupation is in SOL you can apply for Independent Visa subclass 189. It will be a better option than 190 visa. You wont require state sponsorship. And there will be no moral obligation to stay in the sponsoring state for first 02 years.


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

Please update if any body received the invite from NSW.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Ronb said:


> If your occupation is in SOL you can apply for Independent Visa subclass 189. It will be a better option than 190 visa. You wont require state sponsorship. And there will be no moral obligation to stay in the sponsoring state for first 02 years.


Hi

Thank you so much for your reply.
I cant apply for 189 cos my ACS ANZSCO is not under sol. its under CSOL. 
My wife cant claim spouse points.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

13th Feb is the date for 189 invitations, not NSW SS invites. Month end looks more likely.


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys,

I agree with Farerpark's comment. 13th and 27th Feb DIAC will issue 1200 applications for 189 category. We need to wait for Feb end as I believe there is nothing much we can do here.

Hopefully, we all get invite at earliest.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys. As the rules have charged. ..
I have applied for EOI NSW ss just yesterday. Do i need to do register anything on nsw website or just eoi is enough and wait for nsw to select my application in eoi.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

nishantpatil said:


> Guys. As the rules have charged. ..
> I have applied for EOI NSW ss just yesterday. Do i need to do register anything on nsw website or just eoi is enough and wait for nsw to select my application in eoi.


Now EOI is god for nsw nomination.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Guys. As the rules have charged. ..
> I have applied for EOI NSW ss just yesterday. Do i need to do register anything on nsw website or just eoi is enough and wait for nsw to select my application in eoi.


Nishant, if you have 60 points without State nomination, why you want to apply for it? Better change your EOI and apply for 189 with 60 points. Help yourself and others . You can see how desperate are those stuck at 55 .


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

farerpark said:


> Nishant, if you have 60 points without State nomination, why you want to apply for it? Better change your EOI and apply for 189 with 60 points. Help yourself and others . You can see how desperate are those stuck at 55 .


Hi

I understand that you said.
But just to giv u a clear picture, my wife's application we cant apply independent visa 190 cos in 190 we get only 55points. Reasons is my acs anzsco is no more in Diac SOL. So cant claim 5 points.
However its there is csol, meaning it can b used for state n regional.
So. 
Normally 55
Spouse 5
Nsw ss 6
Making it 65.

I too have knife on my throat. Just like u all.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi
> 
> I understand that you said.
> But just to giv u a clear picture, my wife's application we cant apply independent visa 190 cos in 190 we get only 55points. Reasons is my acs anzsco is no more in Diac SOL. So cant claim 5 points.
> ...


Hi guys,
I am keen to know what are my chances to getting an invite for 190 for 261311 with 55 points.

Will appreciate if you can share your thoughts


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

oz_knightrider said:


> Hi guys,
> I am keen to know what are my chances to getting an invite for 190 for 261311 with 55 points.
> 
> Will appreciate if you can share your thoughts


Min points required to qualify to get an invite is 60 for including state nomination. So u are eligible to apply and get invite. But how soon u can get it a question


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> Min points required to qualify to get an invite is 60 for including state nomination. So u are eligible to apply and get invite. But how soon u can get it a question



Thanks Buddy,

Is there not way to find for the visa sub class who are getting the invites, like for how many points and when they had submitted the EOI.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

oz_knightrider said:


> Thanks Buddy,
> 
> Is there not way to find for the visa sub class who are getting the invites, like for how many points and when they had submitted the EOI.


Hi Mate.

I wish to get the same info too. I am new on board to nsw ss.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

KVR please send me your email addresses on personal msg


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Friends! I new member of this group and submitted EOI on 9 Feb with 55 points for NSW.

People are advising other folks to go for 189 if they are having 60 without sponsorship but I heard its long queue at 189 but in state sponshrship people can expect call sooner with 60 points.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

How much you agree on that it's difficult to get call for 189 with 60 points?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

NSW has provided an update for 2014 applicants.

Update 2014 applications - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

abdrahman01 said:


> NSW has provided an update for 2014 applicants. Update 2014 applications - Live & Work in New South Wales


Its there since a long. No new update as such


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a good news to share both for me and all others...... I finally cleared PTE- A (L90, R79, W83, S90).........so I am leaving the 190 NSW SS race for rest of you.... Edited my EOI with 75 points for 189..☺☺ PTE rocks📑📓📒📔


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

regmiboyer said:


> Hi guys, I have a good news to share both for me and all others...... I finally cleared PTE- A (L90, R79, W83, S90).........so I am leaving the 190 NSW SS race for rest of you.... Edited my EOI with 75 points for 189..☺☺ PTE rocks?dcd1?dcd3?dcd2?dcd4


Hi bro.
Congratulations! !!!

₩plz can you giv some infor abt pte.
I hope u appear for pte general. Whats the level required to qualify and whats the cost.


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi bro.
> Congratulations! !!!
> 
> ₩plz can you giv some infor abt pte.
> I hope u appear for pte general. Whats the level required to qualify and whats the cost.


Brother, it's PTE academic. Please go to Facebook and like the page "PTE Academic"..I have posted all information along with the raging material link. The cost is around 10k


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

regmiboyer said:


> Brother, it's PTE academic. Please go to Facebook and like the page "PTE Academic"..I have posted all information along with the raging material link. The cost is around 10k


Cool ,
thanks a lot.
one more last question

Is PTE easier than IELTS?


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Good news man. Can you share how you prepared for PTE?

Ram



regmiboyer said:


> Hi guys, I have a good news to share both for me and all others...... I finally cleared PTE- A (L90, R79, W83, S90).........so I am leaving the 190 NSW SS race for rest of you.... Edited my EOI with 75 points for 189..☺☺ PTE rocks📑📓📒📔


----------



## ExpatAus08 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Anyone can advise me on my query?
I submitted EOI 190 on January 20, 2015 with 60points including NSW SS, however I just noticed my positive skill assessment date should have been January 25, 2015. 

I already updated my EOI details within having positive assessment on 25th January, however my EOI submitted / effectivity date remains January 20, 2015.

Can anyone share idea / advise for this matter?

Should I leave my EOI submission date (20th January) as is and if a possible invitation comes that as long as I got 60 points on invitation date, I am safe?

Please note that I am able to update the correct date of my Positive Skill Assessment Date on my EOI which is 25th January 2015 but EOI submission/effective date remains 20th January.

Please help?

Regards,
Erica


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

I think you should chnage it...


Ram




ExpatAus08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone can advise me on my query?
> I submitted EOI 190 on January 20, 2015 with 60points including NSW SS, however I just noticed my positive skill assessment date should have been January 25, 2015.
> ...


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

ExpatAus08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone can advise me on my query?
> I submitted EOI 190 on January 20, 2015 with 60points including NSW SS, however I just noticed my positive skill assessment date should have been January 25, 2015.
> ...


you cant have an assessment after the submission date. it is clearly stated that you need these beforehand. this will most probably lead to a visa refusal.


----------



## ExpatAus08 (Feb 14, 2015)

blak3 said:


> you cant have an assessment after the submission date. it is clearly stated that you need these beforehand. this will most probably lead to a visa refusal.


Thanks for the suggestion..

sigh this will now put my application at the end of the list.


----------



## ravishanu (Feb 1, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> Great to see guys starting a Thread For NSW FEB 2015 Intake. I am also planing to apply in The Engg Technologist category.
> 
> Anyone in the same occupation please share your thoughts and infos


I have applied for Engg Technologist.. waiting for invitation from NSW.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys. A quick question. I have opted for NSW only in my EoI. Even though my occupation is not on the list. Can i have one more EoI for other states leaving NSW with the same details


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, you can. But I strongly suggest to increase your points by writing IELTS.



Ronb said:


> Hi guys. A quick question. I have opted for NSW only in my EoI. Even though my occupation is not on the list. Can i have one more EoI for other states leaving NSW with the same details


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,

Nothing to take anything away from who ever created the spreadsheet that everybody is updating, I just did some changes to the calculation and input columns to make it more easy and accurate. If you guys like it please go ahead and start using the spreadsheet.

Link to access:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Ryj2N00qC3sKqh7yNutmRdmw/edit?usp=sharing_eid


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question. I had an EOI submitted on 12th of Jul 2014. Since NSW has released the occupations list, I just wanted to re-check my EOI again to be sure and have done it on 2nd Feb. At the end, it says submitted on 2nd Feb in the EOI pdf. Will it be 2nd of feb or 12th of July? On my Skillselect login page it shows date of effect and submission as 12th July.

Would this change my priority in the queue?

Thanks


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

BRam111 said:


> Yes, you can. But I strongly suggest to increase your points by writing IELTS.


But i already have 60 points without state nomination


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Then you can go for 189 right?

Ram



Ronb said:


> But i already have 60 points without state nomination


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

My occupation is in CSOL and not in SOL. So its mandatory for me to apply for state nomination.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> My occupation is in CSOL and not in SOL. So its mandatory for me to apply for state nomination.



Did anybody receive invitation yet? If so..please update


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Every new week we start checking NSW's website and our mail box for updates. Bt NSW you are disappointing us to the core.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Guys wait till end of Feb or start of March. They are still dealing with the October 2014 mismanagement issues.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Wher is faq???


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

FAIS said:


> Guys wait till end of Feb or start of March. They are still dealing with the October 2014 mismanagement issues.


If now only dealing with Oct then when are they likely to deal with Feb applications!!


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys,

I agree with all of our frustration and long waits.. On one side, DIAC is expediting 189 visa invite and processing and on another side We all are in a long queue waiting for 190 visa invite from NSW.

Good can bless all of us with his great blessings. As per updates from the members, We need to wait for Feb end with all our fingers crossed...


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Guys wait till end of Feb or start of March. They are still dealing with the October 2014 mismanagement issues.


12 weeks of processing 22nd oct applications are long over. I will opt for some other state


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Nsw ss*

I put Occupation code is 261313,just want to re-confirm if this is correct in case i opt for NSW SS


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Also someone suggest what other states provide sponsership to software engineers and what are the chances of getting job over there..


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

sweetmann27 said:


> I put Occupation code is 261313,just want to re-confirm if this is correct in case i opt for NSW SS


Which code is mentioned on your ACS assessment letter?


----------



## Anr (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi everyone 
I have completed my masters in IT and done my professional year as well. I am struck with 55 points and written IELTS and PTE as well but not getting the score. My 485 visa expires in 1 month, currently I am in India. Which student visa should I apply for. And is there any chance of getting PR if we apply student visa again.


----------



## Anr (Feb 16, 2015)

I applied for ss on 7feb is there any chance of getting invitation with 55 points. No experience and have 6 in ielts. But done with professional year.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

ExpatAus08 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion..
> 
> sigh this will now put my application at the end of the list.


Don't worry much about this. Just be optimistic. EOI lodging date is the least criteria they consider amongst other criteria like total point, then IELTS. I suggest you better correct it now to avoid jeopardizing your application.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any updates on the faq atleast. Or that will also be updated on Friday at 5.00 pm


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Ronb said:


> Any updates on the faq atleast. Or that will also be updated on Friday at 5.00 pm


Get info by mailing your query on [email protected]

Post in this forum for any updates.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Get info by mailing your query on [email protected] Post in this forum for any updates.


They send an automated response. No reply to the mail. Ive mailed on 2 - 3 occasions.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> They send an automated response. No reply to the mail. Ive mailed on 2 - 3 occasions.



i think we need to wait little longer and let them do their job....anticipate long wait ahead...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Tashi_Norem said:


> i think we need to wait little longer and let them do their job....anticipate long wait ahead...


As per the earlier trend, those ppl who are just watching and following this thread will get invite. And they will not even share such info to us!!


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any updates guys.


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Ronb said:


> Any updates guys.


Dear Ronb,

No updates as of yet :-(..... I think We all need to let this matter handled by our FATE ONLY. Seeing & following this thread since quite a while, It seems that It's a purely depend on your stars & favoring factors on getting at least invitation from NSW.

Wishing all the aspiring candidates VERY BEST LUCK...


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey All, 

What's up? Have everyone got invited?? So silence.........


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

jigarpatel said:


> Dear Ronb, No updates as of yet :-(..... I think We all need to let this matter handled by our FATE ONLY. Seeing & following this thread since quite a while, It seems that It's a purely depend on your stars & favoring factors on getting at least invitation from NSW. Wishing all the aspiring candidates VERY BEST LUCK...


Hello Jigar, i dont know whats up with these NSW guys. What is taking them so long. But your occupation is in SOL. So why dont you try PTE and get good scores. You can apply for 189 then


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Ronb said:


> Hello Jigar, i dont know whats up with these NSW guys. What is taking them so long. But your occupation is in SOL. So why dont you try PTE and get good scores. You can apply for 189 then


Thanks Ronb for your suggestion. But I have been passing through very hard time in getting 7 bands each in whether IELTS or PTE - A. I do not know what's the actual problem whether It's my fate or what, but I am missing for few marks in Speaking every time I give IETLS (2 times) or PTE - A (1 time).

Hence, I need to wait for NSW SS. Will be preparing for PTE - A again and if I get success will definitely go with 189....


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

jigarpatel said:


> Thanks Ronb for your suggestion. But I have been passing through very hard time in getting 7 bands each in whether IELTS or PTE - A. I do not know what's the actual problem whether It's my fate or what, but I am missing for few marks in Speaking every time I give IETLS (2 times) or PTE - A (1 time). Hence, I need to wait for NSW SS. Will be preparing for PTE - A again and if I get success will definitely go with 189....


Even i appeared thrice. Was able to make it in d third time. I can share my notes on speaking and writing with you. Because even i was stuck in both of them


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear friends,
I have asked for tentative date for website update to NSW over mail. Received below reply.
-------------
Dear xxxxx,

Regarding a tentative date of update, our website will be updated shortly. There is no key date for the start of the February intake. We will commence sending invitations within the next two weeks and continue on an ongoing basis until the end of June. If you have successfully lodged your EOI, then all you need to do is to regularly check your emails. 

Kind Regards,
---------------


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> I have asked for tentative date for website update to NSW over mail. Received below reply.
> -------------
> Dear xxxxx,
> ...


Thanks Tirik for sharing the updates. All we need to do is to wait for next 2 weeks.

I am requesting all the members in this thread to update us straight a way once they get invite from NSW..


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Ronb said:


> Even i appeared thrice. Was able to make it in d third time. I can share my notes on speaking and writing with you. Because even i was stuck in both of them


Hi Ronb, 

I appreciated your quick help on this. 

Please share your notes on Speaking and Writing which has given you the success.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

jigarpatel said:


> Hi Ronb,
> 
> I appreciated your quick help on this.
> 
> Please share your notes on Speaking and Writing which has given you the success.


Hi jigar. Here are the notes


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Ronb said:


> Hi jigar. Here are the notes


Thanks Ronb,

These are very invaluable tips. I will definitely follow them.


----------



## kiran_bat (Feb 18, 2015)

*Please suggest the scope*

I have 15 years of experience in IT industry in India and overseas(Europe, UK, USA)......I filed EOI...(IELTS scores are 6.5,6,6.5,6 - overall 6.5, but points are zero or this)...Finally I have 55 points+5 points or nsw sponsership...Can any one suggest, the chances of getting an invitation for me..Approximately, how much time nsw will take to pick and send the invitation...
Thank you
Kiran


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

kiran_bat said:


> I have 15 years of experience in IT industry in India and overseas(Europe, UK, USA)......I filed EOI...(IELTS scores are 6.5,6,6.5,6 - overall 6.5, but points are zero or this)...Finally I have 55 points+5 points or nsw sponsership...Can any one suggest, the chances of getting an invitation for me..Approximately, how much time nsw will take to pick and send the invitation...
> Thank you
> Kiran


Hi Kiran,

First priority will be for those who have DIBP points like (70,65,60 etc.) without nomination 5 point. Then comes to people with 55 points and have higher IElts results like (8,7 then 6). Then experience and submission dates etc. So Ielts 6 candidate would have thousands above with Ielts 7. Best of luck for all of us who have Ielts 6


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

kiran_bat said:


> I have 15 years of experience in IT industry in India and overseas(Europe, UK, USA)......I filed EOI...(IELTS scores are 6.5,6,6.5,6 - overall 6.5, but points are zero or this)...Finally I have 55 points+5 points or nsw sponsership...Can any one suggest, the chances of getting an invitation for me..Approximately, how much time nsw will take to pick and send the invitation...
> Thank you
> Kiran


Sorry to say but you have very little chance unless your occupation has highest demand in NSW.

Reason is that there are thousands of applicants stuck at 55. First preference of total points does not matter because almost all are at 55. IELTS score will make the crucial difference in this scenario. I think, 3rd preference of experience won't matter as well.


----------



## shinu (Feb 18, 2015)

I would like to know about career episode preparation. Basically i am an electronics engineer with 5 years experience in embedded field.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I have 10 years of experience in IT having ielts overall 7.0 score. Without state nomination i have 55 points, any chance to be invited?

Regards,


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> Hi Friends, I have 10 years of experience in IT having ielts overall 7.0 score. Without state nomination i have 55 points, any chance to be invited? Regards,


Give your points breakup


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have a query.

If exp gets crossed 8 years(post deduction of 2 yrs) in between Feb-June, will extra 5 points will be added itself and seen into the profile?

Or need to resubmit the EOI?

Many Thanks,
Vicky


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Age=25
Edu. AFQ Bachelor=15
Experience outside Aus10 years=15
Total= 55
IELTS= L6.5, S6.5, W7.0, R7.0


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

....


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have also IELTS 6 and this looks waste in current rules of NSW SS. Specially IT ppl have less hopes...


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> Age=25 Edu. AFQ Bachelor=15 Experience outside Aus10 years=15 Total= 55 IELTS= L6.5, S6.5, W7.0, R7.0


A friendly suggestion to you. Reappear for IELTS or PTE. And improve you score. There are thousands waiting for state sponsorship at 55 points. And if you look at the criteria After DIBP points its Ielts n den experience. There are many with 10 points n also few with 20 points in ielts. That makes your chances slim. So improve your ielts n if your occupation is in SOL apply for 189


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any updates guys


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

Any good news


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Any one got reply from nsw regarding invitation process when start??????????


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Dear XXXX,

We do not make off-list invitations for this class of visa. To ensure transparency and fairness we have have published the list of eligible occupations (which is based on SOL and CSOL but modified to meet the specific needs of NSW) and will be publishing further information on our process and criteria shortly.

Kind regards


This is the reply of NSW for off-list query. So hopes are down to nil.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

May be list will update in April or july and your occupation resume. ....


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

keyur said:


> May be list will update in April or july and your occupation resume. ....


 Will change my EoI to any state today. Will switch states later


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Updated EoI to any state. Good bye NSW for now. But you will always be my first love. And i will definitely be there.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Ronb said:


> Give your points breakup


If your IELTS score is 7 in each module then you are on advantage over other candidates.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

qimtiaz said:


> Age=25
> Edu. AFQ Bachelor=15
> Experience outside Aus10 years=15
> Total= 55
> IELTS= L6.5, S6.5, W7.0, R7.0


Your best chance is to improve English score


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> If your IELTS score is 7 in each module then you are on advantage over other candidates.


I have 7 minimum in each. But my occupation is not in SOL. So im not wasting time for nsw ss


----------



## joean (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Any positive response from NSW, I have applied EOI on FEB 5th with (IELTS L:7,R:7,S:7, W6.5).

Lodged the EOI with 55 points. Any one has received the invite ?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Ronb said:


> I have 7 minimum in each. But my occupation is not in SOL. So im not wasting time for nsw ss


ok best of luck buddy 

NSFW is a hard nut to crack!


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi There,

Need one help from you, would be great if you could spare some time for me.
I applied for VIC SS on 20th Jan and also filled EOI application for the same where i mentioned Preferred territory for SS as Victoria.
Now, since NSW SS is also open now for 261311, I want to apply for NSW as well. One of the conditions for NSW is that in EOI we must select NSW as the preferred state under 190 class.

What should I do now? 
1. Should I select 'Any' option? Will selecting this impact my outcome?
2. Should I change my preference to"New South Wales" because for VIC, the EOI number was optional?


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

hopefully they will publish the faq today


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

manoj_tryhard said:


> Hi There, Need one help from you, would be great if you could spare some time for me. I applied for VIC SS on 20th Jan and also filled EOI application for the same where i mentioned Preferred territory for SS as Victoria. Now, since NSW SS is also open now for 261311, I want to apply for NSW as well. One of the conditions for NSW is that in EOI we must select NSW as the preferred state under 190 class. What should I do now? 1. Should I select 'Any' option? Will selecting this impact my outcome? 2. Should I change my preference to"New South Wales" because for VIC, the EOI number was optional?


You can file another EOI for NSW SS


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

kranthikiranm said:


> You can file another EOI for NSW SS


Hey thanks Kranthikiranm for the reply. So, that means we can keep multiple EOIs active at a same time?

Regards


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

smashingbeast said:


> hopefully they will publish the faq today


Which FAQs are you referring to Buddy


----------



## venkasanka (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi all,

Anyone knows whats the latest news about NSW SS invitation ?

I had submitted my EOI on 13th Feb and haven't heard anything after that. My job code is Business Analysts.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

oz_knightrider said:


> Which FAQs are you referring to Buddy


Faq related to 2015 intake and their new system. Somebody in this blog was telling that they will publish the faq first before they start sending invitations.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Still no updates. NSW are you a single man unit. Or you love to work at snail pace.


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

I think they are testing our patience.....fingers crossed


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Ronb

Would you mind to please email me useful info or techniques for PTE academic as I have booked test alteady and going to appear in test in 2 weeks time. 

I have not looked at the test format yet properly due to other exams for getting 5 points to get rid of NSW SS lucky draw  

Please pm me your email as I am new member and have no idea to pm you my email add 

Thanks


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Now day is over no update.....


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Ronb Would you mind to please email me useful info or techniques for PTE academic as I have booked test alteady and going to appear in test in 2 weeks time. I have not looked at the test format yet properly due to other exams for getting 5 points to get rid of NSW SS lucky draw  Please pm me your email as I am new member and have no idea to pm you my email add Thanks


PM you my mail id. I have uploaded photos of my notes in this thread. You can download them and go through them alongwith preparation material provided by PTE


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Ronb


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello everybody.

Sorry Im a newbie. How do I include myself in the google sheet list


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok now done. Weird i bookmarked the one I cant edit, now its all fine.

Goodluck to us all!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> Ok now done. Weird i bookmarked the one I cant edit, now its all fine.
> 
> Goodluck to us all!


I learned that they will send invitation to people who have scored 8 band first.


----------



## venkasanka (Feb 19, 2015)

To my understanding the invitation is based on overall points first. Whoever has the highest points will receive the invitation first. The IELTS, exp and EOI submission dates comes next. Pls correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, people with highest points will be invited first. Then come those with best IELTS score.

For me, IELTS is the tie-breaker.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

then, it will be with occupation ceilings..

they have announced the list will be amended from time to time..


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

*Please help*

Hi Ronb,

Can you please provide me the link or if any practice materials source for PTE - A ?

Thanks in advance and ALL THE BEST !


----------



## mehran63 (Apr 25, 2014)

This is a document for SA Language Assessment:
<I can't post it yeat!>

Is means two things for me:
1- NSW could compare not just COMPETENT and PROFICIENT but also COMPETENT PLUS
2- NSW could compare not just minimum in each band but also overall and average


----------



## mehran63 (Apr 25, 2014)

this is the url
http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...English-Language-Comparison-Table-Oct2014.pdf


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Dear it is confirmed nsw consider only6, 7 , or 8.
6.5=6
7.5=7
8.5=8


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi experts

What are the chances to get NSW SS to a 55 points EOI ?(without SS points -5).


----------



## imanust (Jan 10, 2015)

keyur said:


> Dear it is confirmed nsw consider only6, 7 , or 8.
> 6.5=6
> 7.5=7
> 8.5=8


Confirmed by whom?

Some guy who self-claimed that he has contacted the NSW government?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

imanust said:


> Confirmed by whom?
> 
> Some guy who self-claimed that he has contacted the NSW government?


Dear, no one is different here. You also can send mail to NSW and ask your queries.
But yes, do not post your assumptions....
Explore NSW website and call them or mail them...do whatever you like to do...but do not post assumptions...


----------



## imanust (Jan 10, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear, no one is different here. You also can send mail to NSW and ask your queries.
> But yes, do not post your assumptions....
> Explore NSW website and call them or mail them...do whatever you like to do...but do not post assumptions...


Sorry - that really wasn't my intention to post random assumptions.

Cool, would you please mind pasting your email conversation regarding IELTS here? 

Cheers man.


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All, 

I got IELTS Cambridge 7,8,9 books in A4 printouts whihc I used for my IELTs exam. I do not need them any more so planning to give them for free. They got some notes with pencil on but very usable for practice purposes. Please message me if any one is intrested to get them. You need to pick them from CBD College street. 

Ram


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

imanust said:


> Sorry - that really wasn't my intention to post random assumptions.
> 
> Cool, would you please mind pasting your email conversation regarding IELTS here?
> 
> Cheers man.


As I have stated, first was my telecon.
Second was mail and same was pasted here. Check if you are interested..


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Sun S said:


> Hi experts
> 
> What are the chances to get NSW SS to a 55 points EOI ?(without SS points -5).


This is the priority:

1- Overall score.
2- IELTS
3- Experience
4- Date of EOI submission.

In my opinion, most candidates will have 55 points so tie-breaker is IELTS score.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> This is the priority: 1- Overall score. 2- IELTS 3- Experience 4- Date of EOI submission. In my opinion, most candidates will have 55 points so tie-breaker is IELTS score.


I think its DIBP score and not overall score as first criteria


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys.
Any one out there hav gotten invite from nsw.
No news n feeling restless.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys whats my chance of getting invite for nsw ss
Heres my point breakdown

Age 30
Degree 15
Work exp 10
Ielts 0 cos band 6 in each 
Spouse 5

Total 60 points without nsw ss.

Cant apply 189 cos spouse anzsco is not in sol.


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

HI All,

What are the chances for ICT BA , Score =55+ 5(SS)=60, IELTS: L-8.5;R-8; W-8;S-7.5; overall-8 for NSW?

Thanks


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Still no faqs.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

SID7800 said:


> HI All,
> 
> What are the chances for ICT BA , Score =55+ 5(SS)=60, IELTS: L-8.5;R-8; W-8;S-7.5; overall-8 for NSW?
> 
> Thanks


I'd say very promising man .


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

just the 190 visa becomes 189 visa.. with a lot of 60 pointers.. or above.. just does not make sense.. I have thought it was for the people who really need 5 points. That is to say only for 55...

Sadly..


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys,

Still no updates from NSW !!! A very sad beginning of the week...

Feeling very restless..


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Still no updates from NSW !!! A very sad beginning of the week...
> 
> Feeling very restless..


When is it usually updated?

How does it hep us. Can you please explain as I am new here and dont have much idea.

Thnx


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

Your ACS was very fast, Do they take only 20 days now, It took almost 3 months for me.
Reason I am asking my ACS is about to expire this august, not sure its till then I will get the invite.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

I do not think anybody with 60 points would have applied for NSW whose occupation is in SOL. 

Is there anybody???

I still trust a big chunk of 55 will get invite from NSW. But personally I did not like IELTS over to exp. I have seen people who got 5 in first attempt 6 in second and 7 in third. And just interval of less than 1 month. Yah IELTS 8 is hard to get. 

I am also waiting my exp gets 8 years which is expected in April and Withdraw my application from NSW...

Thanks


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Still no updates from NSW !!! A very sad beginning of the week...
> 
> Feeling very restless..


Your ACS was very fast, Do they take only 20 days now, It took almost 3 months for me.
Reason I am asking my ACS is about to expire this august, not sure its till then I will get the invite.


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

HI everybody,

What are the chances for ICT Software Devl , Score =55+ 5(SS)=60, IELTS: L-8.5;R-8.5; W-6.5;S-7; overall-7.5 for NSW?

Thanks


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

Any news? Guys. Nsw is slaughtering us..


----------



## ravishanu (Feb 1, 2015)

Aston1234 said:


> Any news? Guys. Nsw is slaughtering us..


No news mate... even i m waiting ...


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

manpreet.del said:


> HI everybody,
> 
> What are the chances for ICT Software Devl , Score =55+ 5(SS)=60, IELTS: L-8.5;R-8.5; W-6.5;S-7; overall-7.5 for NSW?
> 
> Thanks


Most of the applicants will be at 55 points like you and me.

Next comes IELTS score. 8 in each module will be preferred followed by 7 in each and 6 in each come at last.

Best of luck


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Is it too late to submit my EOI for NSW?


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

ravishanu said:


> No news mate... even i m waiting ...


It was said by a guy that NSW is sending invitations in this two weeks. Why I have not heard any one got invited yet? I am going to be crazy! How efficient they are...


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it too late to submit my EOI for NSW?


Anyone???


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

No, go for it. EOI does not cost anything...So, spend some time and submit your EOI.



amitnm1991 said:


> Anyone???


----------



## ravishanu (Feb 1, 2015)

Aston1234 said:


> It was said by a guy that NSW is sending invitations in this two weeks. Why I have not heard any one got invited yet? I am going to be crazy! How efficient they are...


even i m checking the updates daily... keep patience .. there will thousands of application .. it will take time ..


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

I already have an eoi for 189 up.

If I do switch it for both, is it too late for a 190 invite? Maybe the spaces are filled up?


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to apply for SS NSW (190) for Software Engineer occupation.
My IELTS score is RL 8.5 WS 7. 
I am not sure if this is a good score to get ahead and apply for 190, also, if anyone could confirm if this is a right time to file one or I am too late.
(I got total 55 points icluding IELTS)


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

amitnm1991 said:


> I already have an eoi for 189 up.
> 
> If I do switch it for both, is it too late for a 190 invite? Maybe the spaces are filled up?


It is better to create another EOI for 190


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

It is better be patient and stay in 189. You will get your visa 100% maybe in this month or next certainly.

And let that 5 points for people who really need it....

Regards..


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

I do not get it.some people having 60 or 60plus and their occupations in Sol are stilling applying NSW 190. i really do not get it.....you are willing to pay more and spend more time to get PR???what a bunch of aholes.....


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Calm down guys! I wish all 55 pointers will get invite at the end.

I request to 60 pointers to go for 189, you will get invite within 2-3 months and can even work in NSW under 189.

I am also waiting if I can get 5 extra points for my exp and eligible to 189.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

icewarp said:


> It is better be patient and stay in 189. You will get your visa 100% maybe in this month or next certainly.
> 
> And let that 5 points for people who really need it....
> 
> Regards..


I am thinking for 190 because of BA spaces.

They are almost reached their limit, and I have applied for my EOI on the 30th of Jan.

Chances are I might not get it, hence the thought of 190.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Aston1234 said:


> I do not get it.some people having 60 or 60plus and their occupations in Sol are stilling applying NSW 190. i really do not get it.....you are willing to pay more and spend more time to get PR???what a bunch of aholes.....


You better watch your mouth.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Aston1234 said:


> I do not get it.some people having 60 or 60plus and their occupations in Sol are stilling applying NSW 190. i really do not get it.....you are willing to pay more and spend more time to get PR???what a bunch of aholes.....


You better watch your language.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

kranthikiranm said:


> It is better to create another EOI for 190


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

Umm could I not just tick 190 under my EOI and keep both 189 and 190, so which ever hits first I will proceed with that?

Will this change my "Date of effect"?


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys,

Anyone has received the Invite email from NSW?

Another day seems dry and all of our waits still continue :-(....


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

No news for another day



jigarpatel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone has received the Invite email from NSW?
> 
> Another day seems dry and all of our waits still continue :-(....


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dear all,
Need an info.. I had submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points on the 4th Of Feb for business analyst. Did not get invite on the 13th. Now the next invitation round is on the 27th and co-incidently I'll be turning 33 on the 27th of feb 2015. Any Idea if my EOI will be rejected??


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

amitnm1991 said:


> I am thinking for 190 because of BA spaces.
> 
> They are almost reached their limit, and I have applied for my EOI on the 30th of Jan.
> 
> Chances are I might not get it, hence the thought of 190.




Dont worry, there is update on DIPB website till what date they have consider the EOI.
60 points, sure there will be invite under 189 itself, no need to spend extra 300 dollars for 190.
I have friend who jus got an update for EOI that he had applied 30 Nov 2014, so you can wait.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

biochandra said:


> Dont worry, there is update on DIPB website till what date they have consider the EOI.
> 60 points, sure there will be invite under 189 itself, no need to spend extra 300 dollars for 190.
> I have friend who jus got an update for EOI that he had applied 30 Nov 2014, so you can wait.


It is risky to wait, the spaces are being filled up fast. 

If I do not get it next round, ill tick 190 on my EOI as well. 

$300 is nothing compared to the assurance of possibility getting an invite through 190.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Guys I need some help,

If I do tick 190 on my EOI as well on my current 189 EOI for BA, will the date of effect change?

Is it too late to lodge an EOI for 190? 

This is urgent, please anyone assist me.


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

amitnm1991 said:


> Guys I need some help,
> 
> If I do tick 190 on my EOI as well on my current 189 EOI for BA, will the date of effect change?
> 
> ...


This should not change the effect of EOI date.
Only the first submitted date would be considered as well the changes to the point system would be considered (like increasing the score by IELTS/WOrk Experience)


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

amitnm1991,

what is your Occupation Code ?


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

biochandra said:


> amitnm1991,
> 
> what is your Occupation Code ?


Its ICT BA


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

amitnm1991 said:


> Guys I need some help,
> 
> If I do tick 190 on my EOI as well on my current 189 EOI for BA, will the date of effect change?
> 
> ...


Dear Amit,
We don't have any other option coz we have only 55 points. This is the last option for 55 pointers. Thus we have to dance as per liking of NSW as we need their SS. They say we need to wait for 12 weeks. So we will wait... Then after too...no guarantee of NSW SS...still we will wait.

Kindly hang on to 189. Today or tomorrow or in July 15 intake, you will be invited under 189.

Don't act like selfish by cutting someone 55 pointer's place.
This is humble request. We can only request. Rest is your wish.


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear Amit,
> We don't have any other option coz we have only 55 points. This is the last option for 55 pointers. Thus we have to dance as per liking of NSW as we need their SS. They say we need to wait for 12 weeks. So we will wait... Then after too...no guarantee of NSW SS...still we will wait.
> 
> Kindly hang on to 189. Today or tomorrow or in July 15 intake, you will be invited under 189.
> ...


So you are advising me to forfeit my chance so I can leave spaces for the 55 pointers?

You are also advising me to wait till July 15, when there is no assurance that ICT BA may be removed?

Cool story brah.


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

amitnm1991 said:


> So you are advising me to forfeit my chance so I can leave spaces for the 55 pointers?
> 
> You are also advising me to wait till July 15, when there is no assurance that ICT BA may be removed?
> 
> Cool story brah.


On another note, the Business Analyst is almost filled in this category.

As there are high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the below occupations, pro rata arrangements for this occupational group will apply. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme years:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.

See this filled up:

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1620	1576
Hardly 46 is left out.


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

amitnm1991,

It wont make a difference toyou, so advise to stay for both 189 or 190.
If the 189 is filled so fast, imagine the same competition to be there in 190 too (all the best).

tirik.ijrad,

Are you also applying in the BA category?
To me they select the SOL from the 190 list and then rank the candidates as per IELTS and Expr...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

A friend of mine referred me to a website of a well known RMA who thinks that there might be 15000 applicants competing for the nomination from Feb to Jun 2015. Even if we think that he is exaggerating and downgrade his estimate by two-thirds, our spreadsheet suggests that more than 35% people will have IELTS 7 or more. 

If this is the case, 2000 places will be easily filled by people having IELTS 7 or above and lower English score holders will have to wait forever.

This is going to be very frustrating for competent English score holders who have lots of experience in their fields and are really unlucky due to low score despite their good English skills.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Too much competition. Thats the reason why i am searching for citizen to get married. Simple


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Haha, so you are now filing EOIs on Marriage Websites!


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

IELTS 7 would pose a good competition but that should be coming from that Occupation Code.
IELTS would be a deciding factor in the specific Occupation code and not by itself, 

what do you say?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Haha, so you are now filing EOIs on Marriage Websites!


Lucky to have a invite also.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

who knows... till occupation ceiling occur..


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

biochandra said:


> IELTS 7 would pose a good competition but that should be coming from that Occupation Code.
> IELTS would be a deciding factor in the specific Occupation code and not by itself,
> 
> what do you say?


As of now, NSW is not putting any cap on any occupation code so, no, they will not compare English scores from same occupation groups.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Lucky to have a invite also.


So you mean you have already been lucky to have invitation for a RFP?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> So you mean you have already been lucky to have invitation for a RFP?


RFP ?? Yes a citizen is ready to marry me. But the problem is she wont travel to India. How do i start. Please help


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> RFP ?? Yes a citizen is ready to marry me. But the problem is she wont travel to India. How do i start. Please help


Apply for a visit visa, 
go there, 
get married, 
come back, 
apply for a partner visa
migrate when you get it.


So simple!


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Apply for a visit visa, go there, get married, come back, apply for a partner visa migrate when you get it. So simple!


If there is no conditions apply visa can i then apply for bridging visa instead of coming back


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

based on information brought in this thread, we are all doomed. isn't it fantastic ? especially for ICT. 15,000 people ...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> If there is no conditions apply visa can i then apply for bridging visa instead of coming back


If you apply for a visit visa, you will have "No Further Stay" condition imposed. You must come back to apply for a permanent visa. However, you might be offered a job while on the visit visa and that second employer sponsored visa will not take that long to process. Take you chance man!


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> If you apply for a visit visa, you will have "No Further Stay" condition imposed. You must come back to apply for a permanent visa. However, you might be offered a job while on the visit visa and that second employer sponsored visa will not take that long to process. Take you chance man!


If by showing that i have a family here. Well settled professional and everything i apply for visitor visa n get a visa without "No further stay" clause attached to it. And even if there is "No further stay" i read that under compelling circumstances it can be waived


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Aston1234 said:


> based on information brought in this thread, we are all doomed. isn't it fantastic ? especially for ICT. 15,000 people ...


I have brought this figure on this forum but I don't see it accurate. However, in my opinion, even if we calculate one-thirds of this number, applicants with higher English score will be more than 2000.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

whats that? a fake marriage?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> whats that? a fake marriage?


Not fake. A real one. But the case is quite complicated. Traditional Indian parents and an Aussie Girl. With conditions apply clause.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> If by showing that i have a family here. Well settled professional and everything i apply for visitor visa n get a visa without "No further stay" clause attached to it. And even if there is "No further stay" i read that under compelling circumstances it can be waived


I think you should apply for prospective marriage visa (sub class 300). You will get a 9 months visa. The benefits will include:

- authorization to work
- apply for a permanent partner visa from within Australia.

Check this out:

Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> I think you should apply for prospective marriage visa (sub class 300). You will get a 9 months visa. The benefits will include: - authorization to work - apply for a permanent partner visa from within Australia. Check this out: Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)


Should have met as adults is a clause involved


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

wait an aussie girl is ready to marry you. and u havent met her. is that right?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> wait an aussie girl is ready to marry you. and u havent met her. is that right?


Yes. Thats the reason why it's complicated. Have met her through a common friend.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Should have met as adults is a clause involved


Aww! you haven't met? So it's a traditional arranged marriage! Complicated. Only option is visitor 600.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

You can also meet her in a third country (like Singapore or Malaysia) if she and her parents don't mind. Some photographs and entry exit stamps will be enough to grant you a 300.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Yes. Thats the reason why it's complicated. Have met her through a common friend.


So you have met her!


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

i remmeber you were looking for a citizen to marry a month ago. how did that happen? ill find one too!


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

Whatever mate. I will go 189 when my exp will gain 5 points on May. I had too much damm waiting.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> i remmeber you were looking for a citizen to marry a month ago. how did that happen? ill find one too!


Not a month ago. From long time i was in search. But eventually it happened. No I haven't met her personally. But have chats and video calls and voice calls details


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

blak3 said:


> i remmeber you were looking for a citizen to marry a month ago. how did that happen? ill find one too!


I want to help this guy as he is trying hard to go to Australia on his own as he is educated and the only problem is that his occupation has been removed from NSW lately. Unlucky man!


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

i call bs. obviously a wedding scam just to get into australia. look at all these people on this board working hard and you are pulling a blatant wedding scam in their face?

and people wonder why immigration is getting more and more strict.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> i call bs. obviously a wedding scam just to get into australia. look at all these people on this board working hard and you are pulling a blatant wedding scam in their face? and people wonder why immigration is getting more and more strict.


Not to offend you. Its not a scam just to get into Australia. I have positive skill assessment and 7+ ielts score. Already lodged EoI. Just want an invitation and visa. 

P.S. Theres a situation called love at first sight. And feelings are genuine for both of us.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

blak3 said:


> i call bs. obviously a wedding scam just to get into australia. look at all these people on this board working hard and you are pulling a blatant wedding scam in their face?
> 
> and people wonder why immigration is getting more and more strict.



Don't know about Marriage scams btw. Are there websites setup for this purpose? Anyway, I don't wanna doubt this guys intentions. Maybe he is right!


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*NO EA Letter*



FAIS said:


> Don't know about Marriage scams btw. Are there websites setup for this purpose? Anyway, I don't wanna doubt this guys intentions. Maybe he is right!


Fiaz bhae , uptil now i have not received my Engineers Aus letter ..it has been 24 days  .Upon ur advice i am giving the toefl exam and now from this situation i have learnt that i shall give the address of relative of America in the form , so he might courier me ... the Toefl result , Postal system is humiliating .


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello everyone

I submitted my EOI on 1st of FEB.............just looking to know their processing times....so that i could concentrate on other works


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

NSW. SS. RANKINGS
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> Fiaz bhae , uptil now i have not received my Engineers Aus letter ..it has been 24 days  .Upon ur advice i am giving the toefl exam and now from this situation i have learnt that i shall give the address of relative of America in the form , so he might courier me ... the Toefl result , Postal system is humiliating .


Did you call GPO in Islamabad as I suggested you? It took approx. 20 days for a post to reach me from UK I told you. I was also thinking that post office has dropped my important professional qualification certificate somewhere, but when they told me that ordinary posts from UK take 2-4 weeks, I got relaxed. Finally I received it. Give them a call and ask about the delivery service time from Australia.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

Sydney siege report: Tony Abbott says legal system let community down | Australia news | The Guardian

It will probably be difficult time for us in the future, i reckon


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

I updated the EOI excel sheet mates.

Thank you


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Huy said:


> Sydney siege report: Tony Abbott says legal system let community down | Australia news | The Guardian
> 
> It will probably be difficult time for us in the future, i reckon


If you are an educated and/ or skilled individual, don't have a criminal history and arriving in Australia on appropriate visa, you don't have to worry at all.


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

icewarp said:


> NSW. SS. RANKINGS
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0



Have the Systems Admin profiles been removed from this list? I no longer see mine in the list.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Folks,

It looks like our spreadsheet is wrong.
If the English ability is evaluated according to DIBP's criteria so is work experience.
Therefore, 0<= x < 3 years of exp are all the same. 2 years of experience is not ahead of 1 year and the ranking should consider this a tie and sort by EOI date.

Maybe we should change everything to something like this:
Name | ANZSCO | DIBP English Points | DIBP Work Experience Points | EOI Date

Might be more manageable.

What do you think?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Folks,
> 
> It looks like our spreadsheet is wrong.
> If the English ability is evaluated according to DIBP's criteria so is work experience.
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Agree


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

I am under Software Engineer with IELTS 6. As per current NSW rules this occupation is almost NIL probability to get invite with score 6.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> I am under Software Engineer with IELTS 6. As per current NSW rules this occupation is almost NIL probability to get invite with score 6.


I might not be able to read or be dreaming right now. But you are you really from the UK and got band 6?

If yes then the bloody ielts test should be simplified to this algorithm:
R = rand() mod 9; 
L = rand() mod 9;
S = rand() mod 9;
W = rand() mod 9;
if (ALL >= 7 and ALL <8)
W = 6.5
else if (ALL >=8)
S = 7.5


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dude I am Indian working in UK on company visa. I enrolled once for IELTS and got 7 overall band but 6.5 in listening. My try was for Canada where we need only 6. Then my consultant suggested AUS as well but struck on 55 here.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Folks,
> 
> It looks like our spreadsheet is wrong.
> If the English ability is evaluated according to DIBP's criteria so is work experience.
> ...


Agree mate. 
Below spreadsheet I published sometime back by considering DIBP points instead years and IELTS marks. Check it out. If this is what you have expected encourage others to use it. I believe this will give better understanding on ranking.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vibTrpXgG2WzvWtRu9yRyj2N00qC3sKqh7yNutmRdmw/edit#gid=0


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

jeba said:


> Agree mate.
> Below spreadsheet I published sometime back by considering DIBP points instead years and IELTS marks. Check it out. If this is what you have expected encourage others to use it. I believe this will give better understanding on ranking.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vibTrpXgG2WzvWtRu9yRyj2N00qC3sKqh7yNutmRdmw/edit#gid=0


So..no invite even today.....no update...February has almost come to an end....


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Tashi_Norem said:


> So..no invite even today.....no update...February has almost come to an end....


Yes Bro,

You are right. NSW is really testing our patience and It's now becoming very difficult to hold the nerves everyday seeking end of this long wait...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

jigarpatel said:


> Yes Bro,
> 
> You are right. NSW is really testing our patience and It's now becoming very difficult to hold the nerves everyday seeking end of this long wait...



Seems the wait is going to be long and at the end of the wait....if the outcome is not what we expected...then we r doomed...


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

jeba said:


> Agree mate.
> Below spreadsheet I published sometime back by considering DIBP points instead years and IELTS marks. Check it out. If this is what you have expected encourage others to use it. I believe this will give better understanding on ranking.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vibTrpXgG2WzvWtRu9yRyj2N00qC3sKqh7yNutmRdmw/edit#gid=0


sheets are good way to share information. butI don't think that ranking in these sheets can get anywhere near the actual ranking. your sheet contains only 12 entries and the other one only 164. But in actual thousands of people will be interested in getting SS from NSW. 
Then again we don't know how they will be issuing invitations per occupation. like they closed SS for ICT in October intake because too many ICT people applied. We don't know how many more invitations for ICT will be issued from remaining 2000 places for 2014-2015
Wait is really tiresome, I was all set to apply in October intake. They should announce some dates about when they will start inviting people or atleast when the are going to publish further updates

ICT occupations are open in Victoria also so why wait for NSW? I asked my consultant about that ,he said VIC SS is difficult and we didn't have good experience with Vicotria etc. Anybody please comment on this .


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> sheets are good way to share information. butI don't think that ranking in these sheets can get anywhere near the actual ranking. your sheet contains only 12 entries and the other one only 164. But in actual thousands of people will be interested in getting SS from NSW.
> Then again we don't know how they will be issuing invitations per occupation. like they closed SS for ICT in October intake because too many ICT people applied. We don't know how many more invitations for ICT will be issued from remaining 2000 places for 2014-2015
> Wait is really tiresome, I was all set to apply in October intake. They should announce some dates about when they will start inviting people or atleast when the are going to publish further updates
> 
> ICT occupations are open in Victoria also so why wait for NSW? I asked my consultant about that ,he said VIC SS is difficult and we didn't have good experience with Vicotria etc. Anybody please comment on this .



I believe everything here is speculation unless we hear official or NSW sends invitations, nobody know exactly what is happening or what is going to happen..we have to wait and see


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello Friends, 
Please consider my advice of improving the English score by means of giving PTE exam instead hopeless IELTS, whoever having option. 

Instead of 190 ...please think of 189...

NSW really test your patience in every stage.....

Thanks.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

@FAIS, @blak3 please help me in this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/482161-applying-subclass-189-190-a.html


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Realhuman said:


> Hello Friends,
> Please consider my advice of improving the English score by means of giving PTE exam instead hopeless IELTS, whoever having option.
> 
> Instead of 190 ...please think of 189...
> ...


Already have 7 IELTS which is proficient. I don't know much about PTE, but getting superior level in English for non native will be difficult any any form of test.


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

Let me tell me you guys what is going to happen. Dibp has raisen the selection points for ict
From 60 to 65 for next round in 189. That means huge amount of ict 60pointers will crowd in nsw190. Basically, most of 55pointer are done if nsw does not apply prodata for certain occupations.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

All is mysterious..

Nobody knows..

But They Knew it, the vast majority of the Ict People have 7 ielts. They were plus accountant 75 percent in Jul intake.

If they open the intake with that 7 criterion, it would be called the ICT intake.

that's it..


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Can we have any reference or link which says selection points are raisen from 60 to 65 at 189?


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> Can we have any reference or link which says selection points are raisen from 60 to 65 at 189?


Do read invitation rounds, you will see the cut point of each visa in each round.

SkillSelect


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Aston1234 said:


> Let me tell me you guys what is going to happen. Dibp has raisen the selection points for ict
> From 60 to 65 for next round in 189. That means huge amount of ict 60pointers will crowd in nsw190. Basically, most of 55pointer are done if nsw does not apply prodata for certain occupations.


Total nonsense.

1) There is no official information. 
2) They are barely filling the ICT cap with 60 pointers these days (invite next-round). 
3) Despite being ridiculous, suppose this is true: 65 points min. They are NEVER going to fill the 5000 2613 quota with 65+ people only. Check the statistics.

If it gets to 65 points again, it will be due to higher competition or a lower cap.

Anyway, if they want to change the visa point requirements, they are probably going to do it in July, when they release the new SOL and the 2015-2016 immigration program starts. Not 2 days before the next round.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Aston1234 said:


> Let me tell me you guys what is going to happen. Dibp has raisen the selection points for ict
> From 60 to 65 for next round in 189. That means huge amount of ict 60pointers will crowd in nsw190. Basically, most of 55pointer are done if nsw does not apply prodata for certain occupations.


There is no mention of that points has been raised for ICT related Occupations. DIBP is issuing 189 invitaions to following Occupations on pro-rata basis.

2211-Accountants
2611-ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613- Software and Applications Programmers. 

If you go on and look at stats for last four invitation rounds. Only in last invitation round on 13th Feb. points cut of for _2611-ICT Business and Systems Analysts _ was 65. but for 2211 and 2613 people with 60 points has been issued invites in all of last four rounds. So if you got 60 you will get invited atmost in 3rd round after you submitt EOI. Below are links for each of last four rounds.

13-FEB
23-JAN
9-JAN
19-DEC


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello Experts!

I have a quert regarding my Exp. ACS says
'The following employment after April 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313...'

When exactly I should expect extra 5 points of exp so that I can withdraw NSW and go for 189 independent?

1 April 2015 or 1 May 2015?

Thanks


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

hey people who are judging me here pls go to DIPD website and read........you will find 2611 will be invited at 65 points.....


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Aston1234 said:


> hey people who are judging me here pls go to DIPD website and read........you will find 2611 will be invited at 65 points.....


So does this mean only 65 pointers will be invited from now on?

I applied for my EOI on the 30th of Jan with 60 points for ICT BA.

Will I not get it next round?


----------



## Cons (Feb 26, 2015)

I believe NSW is trying to set up a system, such as setting the occupation ceilings for each one of the occupation groups. That's basically why they are taking so long. Therefore, non pro-rata groups should not worry about "ICT/Software/Acct etc. filled up all 2000 spaces". 

Merely based on the supply/damand theory, there is just nonsense that NSW government would prefer 60pts ICTs over 55pts Nurses. Otherwise, they may just go ahead and issue invitations by now. 

Several points need to be considered by NSW government
A. Balance btw Non pro-rata group and pro-rata groups (ICT/ACCT/Software)
B. Balance btw 60pts and 55pts applicants within the pro-rata group.

We know 60pts ICT applicants did not get invitations for 189 last round, but only God knows if it's gonna be the same situation after two weeks. Everyone would strictly prefer 189 over 190. That's why NSW let the applicant have 14 days to lodge the NSW sponsorship application.

If you are on 55 pts for non pro-rata occupation, you will be fine. If you are on 55 pts as pro-rata occupations with four 7s, you will be fine. Other than that, I may say keep the hope because the competition does not seem to be favorable both internally within the group or externally across 200+ occupations.

I understand waiting might be dreadful, but we will power through that.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

amitnm1991 said:


> So does this mean only 65 pointers will be invited from now on?
> 
> I applied for my EOI on the 30th of Jan with 60 points for ICT BA.
> 
> Will I not get it next round?



Another day has come and still no news/update of invitation.....tomorrow is the last day of February 2015 and if nobody receives invitation then many of our hopes of NSW hopes are in the air...


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Another day has come and still no news/update of invitation.....tomorrow is the last day of February 2015 and if nobody receives invitation then many of our hopes of NSW hopes are in the air...


I doubt whether invitations started at all?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> I doubt whether invitations started at all?


well that is what i mean also....it is supposed to start from February and today is the second last working day of February 2015.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> well that is what i mean also....it is supposed to start from February and today is the second last working day of February 2015.


if I am not wrong the round is on27th and it should start at 12am tonight


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cons said:


> I believe NSW is trying to set up a system, such as setting the occupation ceilings for each one of the occupation groups. That's basically why they are taking so long. Therefore, non pro-rata groups should not worry about "ICT/Software/Acct etc. filled up all 2000 spaces".
> 
> Merely based on the supply/damand theory, there is just nonsense that NSW government would prefer 60pts ICTs over 55pts Nurses. Otherwise, they may just go ahead and issue invitations by now.
> 
> ...


Finally, some one has seen the fact......i hope we get invited at the end, but who knows how nsw is going to rank people.


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	points updated 29 January 2015 6:03pm


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Guys is invitation on 27-Feb-2015 00:00 AM or 27-Feb-2015 00:00 PM?

Ram


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

oz_knightrider said:


> if I am not wrong the round is on27th and it should start at 12am tonight


Are you talking about 189 invitations round or NSW SS invitations that will start on 27th at 12am?
you are confusing the two. I think you meant this about 189. 'coz there is no new news on NSW site. 
If anyone have any update about NSW SS please share.

P.S. This thread is about NSW SS invitations not about 189 invitations. please stop propagating confusion.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> Are you talking about 189 invitations round or NSW SS invitations that will start on 27th at 12am?
> you are confusing the two. I think you meant this about 189. 'coz there is no new news on NSW site.
> If anyone have any update about NSW SS please share.
> 
> P.S. This thread is about NSW SS invitations not about 189 invitations. please stop propagating confusion.


We are all new and confused. 
On the basis of so many comments i thought tge invites will be send aling with the 189 ones.
So how does the nsw invites work


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

Do not mix 189 and 190(NSW SS), they work differently in sending the initial invites.
NSW SS have not stated the time or date when they would issue invitations, all should occur from Feb to June based on the occupation list and of-course the limits per occupation list.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry mate, but the ICT people is receiving now invitations.. *with 60 pts...*

I have to pray for the ICT people with 60 pts or plus, going for the 190, just withdrawn or retire.. 

please go to 189, so why insist on 190 ///

see the following..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/683825-eoi-fri-27th-feb.html


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

icewarp said:


> Sorry mate, but the ICT people is receiving now invitations.. *with 60 pts...*
> 
> I have to pray for the ICT people with 60 pts or plus, going for the 190, just withdrawn or retire..
> 
> ...


Absolutely.

189 gives you the freedom to move to another state. Why would anyone restrain his job options is a mystery to me. If you can get 189, go for it. Besides that, it's faster (no wait for SS) and cheaper (NSW is $300).

I'm trying to achieve IELTS 8,8,8,8 to bump my points to 65 and go for 189. Missed it by 0.5 points in Writing in the last test. I have 55 points at this moment.


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

gvmichel said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 189 gives you the freedom to move to another state. Why would anyone restrain his job options is a mystery to me. If you can get 189, go for it. Besides that, it's faster (no wait for SS) and cheaper (NSW is $300).
> 
> I'm trying to achieve IELTS 8,8,8,8 to bump my points to 65 and go for 189. Missed it by 0.5 points in Writing in the last test. I have 55 points at this moment.


still no news from NSW?


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

I saw one guy on a Chinese forum said he heard someone got invitation for the new round already. Not verified.

Fingers crossed and waiting for THE EMAIL.


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

yes i saw that too. that is for 189,pal


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

juntz said:


> I saw one guy on a Chinese forum said he heard someone got invitation for the new round already. Not verified.
> 
> Fingers crossed and waiting for THE EMAIL.



If so...i would request people who got the invite to update in this forum....it is long wait..so please those who got invite..please update here so that other will know their chances and accordingly act/plan


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Sorry mate, but the ICT people is receiving now invitations.. *with 60 pts...*
> 
> I have to pray for the ICT people with 60 pts or plus, going for the 190, just withdrawn or retire..
> 
> ...


Not Business Analyst matie. You're comparing apple to orange.


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,
See the reply from NSW to my email query below. Hope this will clarify most of the things 

Dear XXX, 
Thank you for your migration enquiry through the NSW Trade & Investment website. 

NSW will be sourcing and selecting candidates who have submitted an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect and indicated that they wish to be considered for NSW nomination for a 190 visa. We are aiming to begin selections in the next couple of weeks and will continue until the end of June. You will only receive correspondence from us if you are selected. 

The selection process will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.

The top-ranking candidates will be the first to be invited to apply and NSW will determine how many invitations are issued on an ongoing basis.

If you are not successful in this intake then you may be eligible for subsequent intakes providing that your EOI is still active and you still meet NSW eligibility criteria. NSW Migration Services will not be providing updates on individual candidate's EOIs and/or ranking.

We will release more detailed information about the NSW Skilled Nominated 190 program on our website this month. This will include answers to frequently asked questions (FAQs).



Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.

Kind regards, 


Julia




on behalf of the Customer Service Tea


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Did they reply today ?
Because someone posted a similar mail 2 weeks back.. At that time too they said it will take 2 weeks.. Now again!!


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Did they reply today ? Because someone posted a similar mail 2 weeks back.. At that time too they said it will take 2 weeks.. Now again!!


This is a auto response to every mail received by them


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ronb said:


> This is a auto response to every mail received by them


Must be. An auto, almost non-sense response. Poor practice by the NSW Trade & Investment Department.


----------



## Cons (Feb 26, 2015)

Has Feb.27 intake for 189 done yet? 
I think I read somewhere on the skillselect page that a person could not simultaneously get both 189 and 190 invites.
Maybe after 189 invitations done, only will they consider send out NSW e-mails?

We waited for the whole January and got only a piece of info on Jan 30. Then we waited for the entire Feburary, and now no updates yet.


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

_"The selection process will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect."_

IMO, the selection should be based on the DIPB points, then the associated skilled Employment code, then the English language ability, then the EIO submit date.


----------



## Cons (Feb 26, 2015)

Right, DIBP points are on 1st priority. But hey, dont forget the Occupation list might change.
If intake for pro-rata groups are way more than demand, the occupation might be immediately removed from the list. That's not an optimal situation.


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

Feb flies away from us...what a great waiting...


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All,

Somehow I have managed to clear my English test with score enough to claim 10 valuable points for profecient English. But as I happily went on to update my EOI to change it to 189 from 190 category, I stumbled upon another hurdle that could now delay my application. 

The EOI form said that I am claiming points for my graduate degree (Mechanical Engg) which means that either its from an Australian institute (it is not), or I have got it assessed by the right authority. I have not done that. 

Please advise what should be my course of action? Should I go ahead , say yes in EOI and submit, or get is assessed prior to that. Who will assess Mech. Engg degree , how to go about it, how long it will delay my application now  .

Thanks in advance for any piece of advise.


----------



## DeltaIndigoPapa (Dec 16, 2013)

farerpark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Somehow I have managed to clear my English test with score enough to claim 10 valuable points for profecient English. But as I happily went on to update my EOI to change it to 189 from 190 category, I stumbled upon another hurdle that could now delay my application.
> 
> ...


as far as i know, you have to do it with EA. If it is, they take about 3 - 4 months to give you a result. So i say get it assessed first.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

farerpark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Somehow I have managed to clear my English test with score enough to claim 10 valuable points for profecient English. But as I happily went on to update my EOI to change it to 189 from 190 category, I stumbled upon another hurdle that could now delay my application.
> 
> ...


man u need to go through Engineers Australia Assessment before you submit your EOI otherwise you will get visa refusal. 

go to Engineers Australia website:

Migration Skills Assessment

you can get some help & tips from other engineers in this forum through this thread:

Engineer Australia Processing- Time frame 

the assessment could take 2-3 months since now it is online, before it used to take 3-4 months as paper based application.

so the best action for you is to withdrew your EOI until you get the assessment letter from Engineers Australia. on the positive side once you get your assessment letter you will get ur 189 visa invitation nearly at the same time u would've gotten the 190 invitation accounting for the 3-4 months nsw waiting time.


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

Aston1234 said:


> Feb flies away from us...what a great waiting...[/QUOTE
> 
> Sad


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

wait till 2nd March. .........


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

keyur said:


> wait till 2nd March. .........


Do you expect Anything?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Please, people update the sheet: NSW state sponsorship Rankings

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0

it is the only tool we have...


----------



## jitvarghese (Dec 9, 2014)

Dear experts


----------



## jitvarghese (Dec 9, 2014)

Dear experts, 

Is the tax certificate form 16 is mandatory to apply for the skill test of 489 visa .

Thanks 
jitz


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

farerpark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Somehow I have managed to clear my English test with score enough to claim 10 valuable points for profecient English. But as I happily went on to update my EOI to change it to 189 from 190 category, I stumbled upon another hurdle that could now delay my application.
> 
> ...


Assessment is mandatory. Do not go ahead without assessment, as you are bound to lose a lot of money.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

At the google spread sheet someone has claimed to get the invitation. Is it true?


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> At the google spread sheet someone has claimed to get the invitation. Is it true?


Someone must have mistakenly entered


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

oz_knightrider said:


> Someone must have mistakenly entered


still nothing from NSW?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

askaboy said:


> still nothing from NSW?




Still no news from NSW...new week has stated and it is March.....long wait ahead guys..


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

I don't think anybody will receive any invite in the next 15 days as well.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

FAIS said:


> I don't think anybody will receive any invite in the next 15 days as well.


ohh...why is that and how did u know about it...From whom or where did u get this information?..It will be beneficial to all if you could share...


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

FAIS said:


> I don't think anybody will receive any invite in the next 15 days as well.


Is this a guess or confidant information obtain from anywhere?????


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Faris_ksa said:


> man u need to go through Engineers Australia Assessment before you submit your EOI otherwise you will get visa refusal.
> 
> go to Engineers Australia website:
> 
> ...



Thanks for info. I guess I should withdwaw my 190 EOI, get the assessment done, and submit a new one then. Another 2-3 months to go then. Damn


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

dskmanju said:


> Is this a guess or confidant information obtain from anywhere?????


It's a guess looking at the last "SkillSelect" invitation round. NSW has issued close to 1500 invitations till now during July and October 2014 rounds. They are not able to clear the previous mess so how come we can expect from them to start processing new applications? I think people might have to wait for more if not 15 days. NSW seems quite slow till now.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Or they might just be busy in Watching World Cup. :eyebrows:


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

I applied for NSW on 28th Feb .. 
I have qualified for 190 right on the threshold of 55 points.

Don't know the chances of success.. 

My Profile 
Age: 29 (30 points)
Qualification : (15 points)
IELTS: L9, R8, W7.5, S7.5 (10 points)
Exp: ACS subtracted 4yrs from my exp (0 points)

I am just wondering, if I re-appear for IELTS/PTE and try and score 8 each, that will help me getting 10 more points.. Total score would reach to 65. 

But will that be a differentiator? 

Please suggest folks.. 

Thanks
Saurabh


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Saurabh0804 said:


> I applied for NSW on 28th Feb ..
> I have qualified for 190 right on the threshold of 55 points.
> 
> Don't know the chances of success..
> ...


Right now, we are in same boat.

If you can get 8 each, that would certainly mean immigration in 189 and of course, high chances of getting 190 NSW SS.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

friends,

South Australia list updated,

Please check below link for reference,

State Nominated Occupation Lists

State Nominated Occupation Lists


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

FAIS said:


> It's a guess looking at the last "SkillSelect" invitation round. NSW has issued close to 1500 invitations till now during July and October 2014 rounds. They are not able to clear the previous mess so how come we can expect from them to start processing new applications? I think people might have to wait for more if not 15 days. NSW seems quite slow till now.


Yep... I guess it too... I agree with you... It seems NSW failed to establish the new system... I think they have failed at the beginning of this new method.... This only my view...


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,
In my EOI home page, under the "Result"; it is written as *"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"*. I guess and the EOI said that I have successfully submitted the EOI... 

What about the others???


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes that's the message when you submit an eoi. It will show what points you claimed in that eoi


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> Yes that's the message when you submit an eoi. It will show what points you claimed in that eoi


And where will the invite appear?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

You get it in mail as well as in your skillsekect account


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> You get it in mail as well as in your skillsekect account


NSW is taking too long to send invitation...there could be two possible reasons in my opinion....NSW is either not ready with their new online system or they are still assessing the 2014 application...i could think of only these two reasons


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I have received below reply when asked.
------------------

On 3 March 2015 at 12:43, <xxxx> wrote:
Will you start nomination in this march month?

Regards,
Xxxx

Ans:

Dear xxxx,

As stated in our previous correspondence to you, there are no specific dates to expect an invitation.* Selection is an ongoing process whereby invitations are being issued continually through to the end of June 2015.* Continue to check your emails regularly over the coming months, and remember that it is still very early in the selection period, so not receiving an invitation at the start of the period does not mean that you won't receive one later throughout the selection period (ie.. through to the end of June) if you are successful.

Kind regards

Migration Services, Innovation and Industry Policy | Industry, Innovation, Hospitality & the Arts*
NSW Trade & Investment*
GPO Box 5477 Sydney NSW 2001
T: 02*9842 8155 |*E:*[email protected]
W:**www.trade.nsw.gov.au*|*www.sydney.com*|*www.visitnsw.com


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Lolz.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I have received below reply when asked.
> ------------------
> 
> On 3 March 2015 at 12:43, <xxxx> wrote:
> ...


Another almost nonsense, automatic reply lol.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> Another almost nonsense, automatic reply lol.


Bet a dollar they wont send before april


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> Another almost nonsense, automatic reply lol.


This doesn't seem automatic. They have written "*As stated in our previous correspondence to you*" in their response this time. lolz. They know who is asking same question again so they have added one more sentence in the "standard text". After this reply, probably they will stop responding to the same person. lolzzzz


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Bet a dollar they wont send before april


I think they will send 50-100 in March, and then same in April. and then onwards 1000 till July (300 - 350 in each month).

They want to prove that they are the most attractive destination for intending migrants, that's why they have put a number of 4000. But I think the actual number is even less than 3000.

I don't think people who have 6.0 in IELTS have any chance of nomination. They should improve their English score and apply for 189.


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Following are my particulars of EOI application :

Years of Experience : 7.3 yrs .
Positive Skill assessment for all my experiences under Software Engineer
IELTS Score : R- 8 , S - 8.5 , W - 7 and L - 7.5 . Total score 8
Points without Nomination : 65
Nationality : India.
Age : 29.

What are my chances for getting a nomination under NSW? I am applying for Skilled Nominated because the processing is faster as compared to Skilled Independent Visa.

Regards,
Harish


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

harishAusPR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Following are my particulars of EOI application :
> 
> ...


Chances are Bright. But if your occupation code is in SOL it would be my personal suggestion to go for 189. You will save money and have the independence to move freely without any kind of obligation.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any one has any idea regarding how to check whether a particular occupation code was open even for once since July 2014. Like my occupation code is 599112. I would like to know whether any state sponsored this occupation since July 2014. And what are the chances of it opening in July 2015.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Chances are Bright. But if your occupation code is in SOL it would be my personal suggestion to go for 189. You will save money and have the independence to move freely without any kind of obligation.



Go for 189...it is faster and you will no obligation to any state...in addition you can reside in any state you prefer


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

How is it faster Tashi ? Just want to know more on that... kindly throw light on the same . In a website I saw 190 takes 6 months to process and 189 takes 12 months. Any knowledge gain on the same would be highly appreciated .

Regards,
Harish


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

Ronb,
Every year July, the updated SOL would be published and also the respective ceiling limits.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

harishAusPR said:


> How is it faster Tashi ? Just want to know more on that... kindly throw light on the same . In a website I saw 190 takes 6 months to process and 189 takes 12 months. Any knowledge gain on the same would be highly appreciated .
> 
> Regards,
> Harish


Those timelines you saw are out of date. 189 is much faster now, and the 6 months for 190 do not include the time you wait for the State to nominate you. 

I went for 190 and it took 1 year, if I would have went for 189 I would have had the visa at least 3 months earlier (this is a presumption I made looking at the timelines of other people looking for visa at the same time as me).


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi there

I have submitted my EOI on 19/2/2015 for NSW SS subclass 190

I have 11yrs working experience 
I got positive skill assessment as an Internal Auditor from Vetassess 
My IELTS score is
L 6.0
R 6.0
W 6.5
S 7.0

Overall 6.5

My age is 38yrs

My points are as follows

Age 25
Education 15
Work experience 15
Ielts 0

I have 55 pionts plus 5 for Nomination if I gets 

Please advise do I have chances to get invite under subclass 190 from NSW or I must improve Ielts score and apply for Subclass 189

Thanks

Or


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 19/2/2015 for NSW SS subclass 190
> 
> ...



Hi,

Wait and watch, no body noes what happens next from NSW. It is good to improve IELTS and go for 189. Rest is your choice.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

guys i am tired of waiting for NSW, i appeared 3 times for IELTS last year no luck in the writing section to get 7 or above. i would like to try alternative exam.. knowing that my main struggle is in writing section what do you suggest ? should i go for TOEFL or PTE-A ? i guess computer based exam would be much better than writing in a paper for me.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks HWraich


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

@fais - Any opinion on my last query


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

HI Guys,

I am getting my EOI done from my consultant (I regret about hiring a consultant after reading this forum, you guys are awesome).
I have 55 points in total and rest 5 are expected by SS.
My consultant says he has already filed my EOI and now he has to pay fees to NSW, he is not able to do the same as the link to pay the fees to NSW is disabled. My question is:

When exactly do we pay fees to NSW? is it after EOI or during EOI?


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Ansh07,

Please find below the process for applying for NSW SS. Once you are in step 2 you have to pay the fees...

1 Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI)- Ensure that you meet 190 visa criteria
- Submit an EOI in SkillSelect 
- Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa

2 If selected, you will receive a NSW invitation to apply for nomination
- Invitations will be sent by email
- Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply

3 Apply for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
- NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process

4 If nominated, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa

5 Apply for the 190 visa to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
- Lodge a visa application within 60 days of being nominated by NSW

6 DIBP will advise you of the decision on your visa application

7 If your visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to live and work in NSW




Ansh07 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am getting my EOI done from my consultant (I regret about hiring a consultant after reading this forum, you guys are awesome).
> I have 55 points in total and rest 5 are expected by SS.
> ...


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you!


mike_0707 said:


> Hi Ansh07,
> 
> Please find below the process for applying for NSW SS. Once you are in step 2 you have to pay the fees...
> 
> ...


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

FAIS said:


> I think they will send 50-100 in March, and then same in April. and then onwards 1000 till July (300 - 350 in each month).
> 
> They want to prove that they are the most attractive destination for intending migrants, that's why they have put a number of 4000. But I think the actual number is even less than 3000.
> 
> I don't think people who have 6.0 in IELTS have any chance of nomination. They should improve their English score and apply for 189.


Dear Brother Fais, 

 We are losing our hope man.  Anyways, what's your idea about occupation ceiling of NSW? Will they impose limit on certain occupation like on Telecommunications Engineer or on a filed like on ICT?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi

You don't need to pay any thing now. Fee is only payable when you will be selected for nomination.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 19/2/2015 for NSW SS subclass 190
> 
> ...


You already got 7 in speaking, 6.5 in writing with some preparation you can get 7 . I would suggest you to improve you IELTS and go for 189 , NSW SS chance or on chance.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Ansh07 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am getting my EOI done from my consultant (I regret about hiring a consultant after reading this forum, you guys are awesome).
> I have 55 points in total and rest 5 are expected by SS.
> ...


there is no need to may NSW SS Fee which is 300 AUD, now unless you are invited to apply for SS. Your consultant might need some money, so he thought he could take it from you now and use it, and then pay for NSW SS application.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> @fais - Any opinion on my last query


If your occupation code is in current CSOL, it means that it was there either on independent SOL or state SOL.

Regarding your second query that whether the occupation will be available in 2015 lists, only God knows the answer


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> If your occupation code is in current CSOL, it means that it was there either on independent SOL or state SOL. Regarding your second query that whether the occupation will be available in 2015 lists, only God knows the answer


ACT says close family. Can close family include my dads real sister


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear Brother Fais,
> 
> We are losing our hope man.  Anyways, what's your idea about occupation ceiling of NSW? Will they impose limit on certain occupation like on Telecommunications Engineer or on a filed like on ICT?


That's what their initial plan is, to limit certain occupation groups so that other occupations also have chance of nominations.

The competition is very intense. I believe people should start preparing for English improvement rather than waiting for NSW, and convert their dim chances into possibilities.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Anybody here who has taken both IELTS and TOEFL or IELTS and Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE). Just want to take an opinion which one will be easier compared to IELTS to get superior Level in English that is equivalent to all 8 in IELTS ?
My current IELTS score is L 8.5,R 8.5,W 7,S 7. As you can see writing and speaking are not my strong suits. My goal is to improve English and move 189. Wait For NSW is getting to long . :frusty:


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> Anybody here who has taken both IELTS and TOEFL or IELTS and Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE). Just want to take an opinion which one will be easier compared to IELTS to get superior Level in English that is equivalent to all 8 in IELTS ?
> My current IELTS score is L 8.5,R 8.5,W 7,S 7. As you can see writing and speaking are not my strong suits. My goal is to improve English and move 189. Wait For NSW is getting to long . :frusty:


Hi,

In this case, I suggest you to go with PTE A.

You will get desired score in the same.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

No updates yet


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Guys,
Ask NSW by sending them mails. If they are testing our patience, we also keep asking for start up of Feb intake. At least they should publish some info on their website.
BTW They have stopped replying me.


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Yes that's the message when you submit an eoi. It will show what points you claimed in that eoi



Thanks friend....


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Guys, a friend of my brother who lives in Australia and also applying for NSW nomination has contracted a RMA. He is applying as business analyst. RMA told him a few days back that ICT applicants with 55 points and IELTS 6 have almost zero percent chance of being nominated. The guy has 60 points (he got 5 due to study in Australia). Even RMA told him that a lot of business and system analysts with 60 points are now applying for nomination because it's getting difficult for them to apply for 189. 

RMA has suggested him to improve his English score (even with 60 points) because of his occupation and competition between ICT applicants. In fact he is suggesting all ICT applicants to work on their English rather than wasting time waiting for NSW.

I agree with RMA's opinion and of the view that instead of calling or emailing NSW, if you guys (specially ICT applicants with 6 bands in IELTS) work on your English score, you can go for 189. I can foresee big disappointment for those who don't improve their English. Rest is your choice.


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi haqureshi,

I have a similar score in IELTS . How many points in total do you have ? And how much time have you waited ?

Regards,
Harish


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

How to define close family according to ACT. They say if you have close family or job offer you can still apply for state nomination. Even if your occupation code is closed. Can close family include my dads sister


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> How to define close family according to ACT. They say if you have close family or job offer you can still apply for state nomination. Even if your occupation code is closed. Can close family include my dads sister


I think its the same as 'eligible relative' for 489. Eligible relatives are defined as:


child or stepchild
parent or step-parent
brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
grandparent or first cousin

You can also send them email to confirm but in my opinion, dad's sister should be considered a close relative.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

I got to know that applying for EOI and paying fees to NSW for nomination are two different things. I have got my EOI applied (Thats what my consultant says) but have not payed fees yet.
Is that something I need to do once I will get invitation from NSW?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, if you are invited you have 2 weeks to apply and pay the fee to NSW. If you receive the nomination and invitation to apply for visa, you will have another 2 months to pay the visa fee and upload your docs.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Is anyone received latest news regarding invite for nomination NSW SS.please share ig there is any

Thanks


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, if you are invited you have 2 weeks to apply and pay the fee to NSW. If you receive the nomination and invitation to apply for visa, you will have another 2 months to pay the visa fee and upload your docs.


Thanks for your reply!!..
So, people are waiting for the invition here (The step where we actually pay fee to NSW) or the nomination after which we are good to apply for visa?

I am wondering as according to my consultant I have lodged my EOI on 27th Feb, so probably I havent recieved the invite yet so that I can go ahead and pay the fees.:confused2:
By the how much tentative time does NSW take to send an Invite?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Thanks for your reply!!..
> So, people are waiting for the invition here (The step where we actually pay fee to NSW) or the nomination after which we are good to apply for visa?
> 
> I am wondering as according to my consultant I have lodged my EOI on 27th Feb, so probably I havent recieved the invite yet so that I can go ahead and pay the fees.:confused2:
> By the how much tentative time does NSW take to send an Invite?


Brother, we all are waiting eagerly to know when NSW will start invitation. However, so far there is no news. You can entry your info at the google spread sheet which was shared at other posts of this thread.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

harishAusPR said:


> Hi haqureshi,
> 
> I have a similar score in IELTS . How many points in total do you have ? And how much time have you waited ?
> 
> ...


I have total of 55 points (Age 30,English 10, Degree 15). First ACS deducted 2 year from work experience.I had to upgrade IELTS score. I have been waiting since September 2014. NSW suspended ICT in October 2014 intake.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Abul_bd said:


> Brother, we all are waiting eagerly to know when NSW will start invitation. However, so far there is no news. You can entry your info at the google spread sheet which was shared at other posts of this thread.


Alright, thanks, this clears out my confusion..!..I had some other story running in my mind..
Ill find that google spreadsheet and will upadate the same.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

This is just my assumption.
As NSW is not answering my mails, I request you friends to ask them.
------------ 
NSW state election is there on 28th March. As like India, NSW government may have stopped all the services which are in nature of position offerings. It may be started only after swearing in of new government cabinet and their approval for new NSW process. If this is true then we can expect nomination after 15th April only.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

solicitorAU said:


> Mate,
> 
> You are making non sensible accusation here. In Australia, no matter which state or territory, politics will never stop the government operation. There was one obvious case before, during the 1975 Constitutional Crisis, our federal government stopped only because the Prime Minister failed to proceed with payrolls.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying.
Then I think they are busy with ICC cricket world cup.


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

New update from NSW 

Check in their website


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

I am also waiting for the NSW invite eagerly, after being rejected by VIC after 4 months of waiting.

I have applied for the visa in the last week Jan, it was done by my consultant, how do I now find out the rank


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

my current status is as follows:
IELTS: all sections 7 and above
age:27
work: 2 years as per ACS
education: BE
so I have 55 point and I am badly waiting for NSW state sponsorship invite


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

NSW has updated with more details about: eligibility criteria, selection process, invitation process and submitting an application.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

Inviting You to Apply - Live & Work in New South Wales

Using the online form - Live & Work in New South Wales

After You Have Applied - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nothing new, especially about the details of the process itself; occupation ceilings, time frame etc.


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

usmanakbar07 said:


> Nothing new, especially about the details of the process itself; occupation ceilings, time frame etc.


I think we have to wait for at least 4 to 6 round of EOI draw.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

They have just changed the format there is nothing new this was already mentioned previously. They are not focusing on expedite the invitation process only passing on the time.


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

mahbubul said:


> I think we have to wait for at least 4 to 6 round of EOI draw.


Rounds; as in invitation rounds by NSW? 

They haven't said that there will be rounds. It's an ongoing process, I think.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

usmanakbar07 said:


> Rounds; as in invitation rounds by NSW?
> 
> They haven't said that there will be rounds. It's an ongoing process, I think.


Hi usman, 

Which city are you in KSA ?
I am based in Riyadh working in IT


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Hi usman,
> 
> Which city are you in KSA ?
> I am based in Riyadh working in IT


Makkah.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

I believe waiting list for NSW is bigger than 189...I would say don't expect much if you are having IELTS 6 as I am sure there will be a long list of 60-65 pointers without sponshrship and with 7 score.

I am planning to go for IELTS/ PET soon.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

So confusion regarding English is clear.. Its same as dibp. You are either 6/7/8.. There are no .5 in this..


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

@FIAS - LBAP is asking for original mark sheets and degree certificates. How safe it is to send all the Originals


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> @FIAS - LBAP is asking for original mark sheets and degree certificates. How safe it is to send all the Originals


Tell them that you are not comfortable in sending your originals, rather, you can send certified true copies. If they insist then in my opinion, there shouldn't be any problem in using a good courier company.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Tell them that you are not comfortable in sending your originals, rather, you can send certified true copies. If they insist then in my opinion, there shouldn't be any problem in using a good courier company.


What if the Courier Company loose the parcel. I am reluctant


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Do not send originals, ever. Certified copies should do.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi there
I am trying to open the spreadsheet link to enter my EOI reference number but it is giving me an Error message that it is not correct URL. Actually I am not IT professional can anyone help me with this. Or give me the exact link and step by step guidance to see my ranking for NSW ss.
Thanks


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview#


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Please NSW Give us the Good news....:noidea::confused2:


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Keyur
How can I enter my EOI ref number
Pls explain 
Thx


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

We are happy to see our sheet but what about those people who are not on expat forum and having more than 55 points....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> I have conducted long talk with NSW Helpline. Following are the points;
> 
> 1. English language ability is measured thru' various tests like IELTS, PTE A, toefl iBT. So practically they will distinguish candidates by category of allotted points i.e. 0, 10 or 20 means competent, proficient and expert.
> ...


So they have provided me right info over phone call. They are late in publishing FAQ and start up of nominations. ::good::

It might possible that they send nominations tonight as they have finalized FAQ. May be ready with first lot of nominations.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Still, It is confused, because if the market, for example, wants Nurses, and If there only Nurses in the pool with ielts 6 and no experience, and submitted in the latest day. Thus, It will be choose. They are saying: So, Keep calm, That's it.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm looking for someone from India who have appeared for PTE-A in Kolkata. I'm from Bangladesh and PTE-A is not available here. I'm thinking of appearing PTE-A in Kolkata. I want to know is it possible to pay by USD with international credit card. From pearson site I can see there is no appointment available in Kolkata. Is there really such rush for PTE-A?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ronb said:


> What if the Courier Company loose the parcel. I am reluctant


Good courier companies do not lose the parcels. Controls are quite strong. That's why that are doing good business.

There is an extremely rare risk, for example, the plane that's transporting your stuff is crashed, or if the facility where they have stored your things for a little while catches fire and your stuff turns into ashes.  Even if you lose your certificates, you can get duplicates from your institution. 

So in my opinion, benefits are outweighing the risk (due to its probability and impact). Sorry for thinking like an internal auditor.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am also waiting for the NSW invite eagerly, after being rejected by VIC after 4 months of waiting.
> 
> I have applied for the visa in the last week Jan, it was done by my consultant, how do I now find out the rank


What is you occupation? and points? What did VIC said why they rejected your application for SS. 
So at last some update from NSW, though there is very little new in this updated. But at least this shows that something is happening, otherwise NSW seamed like :deadhorse:


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

I humbly request to All the 60 and above pointers with out the state nomination, Please go for 189, it is much easier for faster for you... please let the 55 pointer to take advantage from this policy, thanks and regards.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

So the News is NSW has only issued 16 invitations in the month of February 2015... Mates Keep your hopes high... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Good courier companies do not lose the parcels. Controls are quite strong. That's why that are doing good business. There is an extremely rare risk, for example, the plane that's transporting your stuff is crashed, or if the facility where they have stored your things for a little while catches fire and your stuff turns into ashes.  Even if you lose your certificates, you can get duplicates from your institution. So in my opinion, benefits are outweighing the risk (due to its probability and impact). Sorry for thinking like an internal auditor.


They are now happy with Notarised documents done by public notary. Need help regarding job duties and responsibilities of Solicitor


----------



## wanderludwig (Jul 12, 2013)

Tanzeel said:


> So the News is NSW has only issued 16 invitations in the month of February 2015... Mates Keep your hopes high... :fingerscrossed:


May I know how you got this news?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

How do we know that were only 16 inivites in February.

Is there any place were we can see it.

Also the tracking excel sheet is not showing it.

Can someone share the like link for the excel sheet were ppl who submitted their eoi in February for NSWSS is present


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> How do we know that were only 16 inivites in February.
> 
> Is there any place were we can see it.
> 
> ...



is it possible to know who got it?

we can compare and see where we stand


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

wanderludwig said:


> May I know how you got this news?


SkillSelect


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> SkillSelect


It is not for 2015 .it is 2014 October inteck invitation. ..


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

keyur said:


> It is not for 2015 .it is 2014 October inteck invitation. ..


It clearly says * State and Territory Nominations 2015 *

May be its due to the new procedure that they have just introduced... they might increase the count in future...


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Tanzeel...


----------



## wanderludwig (Jul 12, 2013)

Where to find these data? I didnot find it in skillselect.gov.au


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> It clearly says State and Territory Nominations 2015
> 
> May be its due to the new procedure that they have just introduced... they might increase the count in future...



Who knows


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> It clearly says State and Territory Nominations 2015 May be its due to the new procedure that they have just introduced... they might increase the count in future...


Can you provide the link from where you pulled this info?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Not start any invitation it is past inteck...


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear Keyur

I am also thinking same.I believe NSW is still clearing off last yrsr's applications.


----------



## mamdov (Mar 6, 2015)

this is the number of candidates that received a nomination not an invitation, that means after the 12 weeks


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

It is highly unlikely that these invitation are from new system that is to start from Feb 2015.
These are from October 2014 intake.
Please keep in mind that invitations mentioned on skill select are for 190 visa issued to those people who's applications has been assessed by NSW and their SS has been approved. It says on NSW SS usnder "2014 Update" that 90% of applications has been assessed that means 10% application from October intake has not been assessed when where those remaining 10% are assessed those people will receive Skill select invitations to apply for 190 visa.

Even if we assume that NSW has issued inivites to someone apply for SS in FEB. Those applications would not have been assessed that quickly.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

mamdov said:


> this is the number of candidates that received a nomination not an invitation, that means after the 12 weeks


that might be the case...


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, if NSW does not give you some good news, these might cheer you up a bit.

Just increased my language points to 20 (PTE-A 90-90-87-79) and changed my EOI to 189 only.

Therefore you have a little less competition now. I had IELTS 7 (8-9-8-7.5) and my ACS is 261312.

Wish luck to you guys. Hopefully NSW will bring you good news soon.

Regards,

EDIT: just removed myself from the spreadsheet


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gvmichel said:


> Well, if NSW does not give you some good news, these might cheer you up a bit.
> 
> Just increased my language points to 20 (PTE-A 90-90-87-79) and changed my EOI to 189 only.
> 
> ...


That's what I have been suggesting other ICT candidates. Congrats bro. This must be a huge relief.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
I am once again suggesting you all to increase your English score and move for 189....

NSW will really test your patience and end of year you will loose time....instead of hoping and praying for NSW SS...give you best to PTE-A exam...which is far better than IELTS. 

For NSW SS we have wasted almost 1+ year.....and finally got success with English through PTE exam and moved for 189...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats!

Those who have scored 20 points using PTE, can you please share some training materials

I have scored 7 in all bands in IELTS after 4 attempts, how much time do you think I would require to get 8 in PTE. In all the four attempts I always scored 7+ in all bands expect writing wherein I consistently scored 6.5 in three attempts and finally made it in the last attempt.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Those who have scored 20 points using PTE, can you please share some training materials
> 
> I have scored 7 in all bands in IELTS after 4 attempts, how much time do you think I would require to get 8 in PTE. In all the four attempts I always scored 7+ in all bands expect writing wherein I consistently scored 6.5 in three attempts and finally made it in the last attempt.


I only bought that online $59 package, did all the exercises and then the two mock tests. Took me about 10 hours of study. But my IELTS was already very close to 8.

First IELTS: 8-9-8-7
Second IELTS: 8-9-8-7.5

PTE:
Online test A: 72-68-66-70
Online test B: 72-77-72-68
Real test: 87-90-90-79


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

gvmichel said:


> Well, if NSW does not give you some good news, these might cheer you up a bit.
> 
> Just increased my language points to 20 (PTE-A 90-90-87-79) and changed my EOI to 189 only.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Great!!! Would you please share your study materials of PTE-A?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gvmichel said:


> I only bought that online $59 package, did all the exercises and then the two mock tests. Took me about 10 hours of study. But my IELTS was already very close to 8.
> 
> First IELTS: 8-9-8-7
> Second IELTS: 8-9-8-7.5
> ...


Congratulations.
Which online test?
Kindly give site address.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Congratulations.
> Which online test?
> Kindly give site address.


The two tests included in the $59 dollar package..

https://www.ptepractice.com/


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

damn PTE is not available in Pakistan


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

ciitbilal said:


> damn PTE is not available in Pakistan


Yes thats a pity, i was surprised too to see that


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Yes thats a pity, i was surprised too to see that


Not available in Russia too.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> damn PTE is not available in Pakistan


Brother, PTE is not available in Bangladesh too.  It was available, however, the test center is no longer running it. As per the test center they are not getting adequate students to run PTE.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

icewarp said:


> Good news for some. About SS in WA
> 
> [URL="/[/URL]


False news.

WA site yet not updated.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Guys 189 ceiling is expected to meet in next 2-3 cycles for 2613. Then NSW may receive more applications with 60 and above. As NSW will continue to consider its pool by June therefore it may setback to 55 points ppl even they have 7/8 IELTS.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Abul_bd said:


> Brother, PTE is not available in Bangladesh too.  It was available, however, the test center is no longer running it. As per the test center they are not getting adequate students to run PTE.


I think they are right because this test is relatively new and, in Pakistan, most of the people are unaware of it. Even I have heard about it only on these forums.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Guys when is NSW going to start to give invites

Is there any quota that mentions how many invites per ANZSCO code are going to give for this intake

Will there be two intakes or NSW will keep on issuing invites through June based on their calculations


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Does NSW and VIC require that candidate applies to only one state at a time


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Guys when is NSW going to start to give invites
> 
> Is there any quota that mentions how many invites per ANZSCO code are going to give for this intake
> 
> Will there be two intakes or NSW will keep on issuing invites through June based on their calculations


It's understood from NSW website and their email reply to one of our forum user that the intake will be on-going. Means no way to predict when they will send out invitations to whom or which profession. We can only know the pattern after cases of invitations being reported to the forum.

In this way, we can only keep waiting and NSW will have no pressure coz deadline is still far away. Smart move for them


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have got my PTE results LRSW as 76-74-84-67

With such scores I am getting up to 65 points for NSW SS !!! 

Can anyone help me to find the next invitation cycle for 189 under 263111 IF I opt for 189... ??


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> I have got my PTE results LRSW as 76-74-84-67
> 
> With such scores I am getting up to 65 points for NSW SS !!!
> 
> Can anyone help me to find the next invitation cycle for 189 under 263111 IF I opt for 189... ??


Congrats. Next invitation round will be held on 13-Mar-2015. 

BTW, what's your occupation?


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

FAIS said:


> Congrats. Next invitation round will be held on 13-Mar-2015.
> 
> BTW, what's your occupation?


I shall be applying 189 under 263111, current status is 190 NSW SS with 55 points...

So after 13th March it will be 27th March ?

I will have to do some thinking about the right time to update my EOI ...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

nonee congrats,

can you please tell us what was your IELTS score and what/how did you prepare for PTE.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I am also from 263111 and badly waiting for NSW SS for state sponsorship

Earlier I had bad luck with VIC


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> nonee congrats,
> 
> can you please tell us what was your IELTS score and what/how did you prepare for PTE.


LRWS
IELTS1: 7,6.5,5.5,7
IELTS2: 6.5,7.5,6,5.5
IELTS3: 6.5,7,6,7.5

LRSW
PTE1: 63,72,74,60

PTE2: 76,74,81,67

I used Macmillan, as well as test boosters + 2 scored tests !

Keep it up and do not give up


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> I shall be applying 189 under 263111, current status is 190 NSW SS with 55 points...
> 
> So after 13th March it will be 27th March ?
> 
> I will have to do some thinking about the right time to update my EOI ...



Do not think if you want to migrate. Update your EOI as soon as possible so that you get the invite before ceilings are reached. 189 is a much better option than 190. I am also a 189 visa holder and not worrying about anything at all for example, living in a particular state etc. 

People who get 190 and do not intend to migrate soon remain confused on the following question: *Do we have to migrate as soon as we get 190 visa (as the requirement is to spend first two years in a particular state) or we can wait outside the country?
*

No one knows the answer except those who have applied citizenship after doing what I have written and you will not find many people in this situation.

So my suggestion to you bro, go for 189 without even giving 190 a second thought.

Good luck....


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Do not think if you want to migrate. Update your EOI as soon as possible so that you get the invite before ceilings are reached. 189 is a much better option than 190. I am also a 189 visa holder and not worrying about anything at all for example, living in a particular state etc. People who get 190 and do not intend to migrate soon remain confused on the following question: Do we have to migrate as soon as we get 190 visa (as the requirement is to spend first two years in a particular state) or we can wait outside the country? No one knows the answer except those who have applied citizenship after doing what I have written and you will not find many people in this situation. So my suggestion to you bro, go for 189 without even giving 190 a second thought. Good luck....



@fais - a little help is required with regards to roles and responsibilities of Solicitor. Have tried to get help from members who have Successfully apply as solicitor. But i think they are not willing to help.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks FAIS for the suggestion, I will never opt for 190 now since I want don't want to stick to one state considering what if I get job in another state within the 2 mandatory years.

Anyway, I shall update the EOI and will hopefully get the invitation :fingerscrossed: 



FAIS said:


> Do not think if you want to migrate. Update your EOI as soon as possible so that you get the invite before ceilings are reached. 189 is a much better option than 190. I am also a 189 visa holder and not worrying about anything at all for example, living in a particular state etc.
> 
> People who get 190 and do not intend to migrate soon remain confused on the following question: *Do we have to migrate as soon as we get 190 visa (as the requirement is to spend first two years in a particular state) or we can wait outside the country?
> *
> ...


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dear Friends, 

I have recently got my ACS completed with Positive Assessment under the 263111 code. I am in process to file the EOI. Need your help to understand way to figureout if applying to NSW under 190 subclass will be a wise decision to make or if there is any ceiling quota against 263111.

Since, my IELTS is competent only, my total score excluding SS is 55. Applying under 190 subclass will help me to award 5 more points and enable to file EOI. 

Please advise how long the process take starting from EOI application till Visa Grant under 190 at NSW for skill 263111.

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

May be in 189 subclass occupation celling will increase for 261xx.


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

keyur said:


> May be in 189 subclass occupation celling will increase for 261xx.


Thanks Keyur, However I was going through with the previous posts and realized that it is not advisable to apply with 190 for NSW for 263111 as the invitation and nomination takes very long. 

Since I am appearing for my second attempt to IELTS so can score 7 in each section. last time I got 6.5 in writing due to which not able to score 10 points for language. Do you have idea whether PTE-A General is complying with language requirement for PR.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Vivek_0084 said:


> Thanks Keyur, However I was going through with the previous posts and realized that it is not advisable to apply with 190 for NSW for 263111 as the invitation and nomination takes very long.
> 
> Since I am appearing for my second attempt to IELTS so can score 7 in each section. last time I got 6.5 in writing due to which not able to score 10 points for language. Do you have idea whether PTE-A General is complying with language requirement for PR.



Yes, PTE-A can also be taken in place of IELTS for Aus. PR from Nov. 2014


----------



## rajanchd (Dec 27, 2013)

*Need more information on NSW Feb2015*



Vivek_0084 said:


> Thanks Keyur, However I was going through with the previous posts and realized that it is not advisable to apply with 190 for NSW for 263111 as the invitation and nomination takes very long.
> 
> Since I am appearing for my second attempt to IELTS so can score 7 in each section. last time I got 6.5 in writing due to which not able to score 10 points for language. Do you have idea whether PTE-A General is co:fingerscrossed:mplying with language requirement for PR.


:fingerscrossed:
Hi,
I have submitted my application for NSW EOI on 26th Feb.,2015. Can anybody guide me, normally how much time it take because standard time is 2 years. Is anybody received the response of NSW EOI?

My points are 60 (including 5 points of state nomination).
Regards
/SNIP/


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

rajanchd said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> Hi,
> I have submitted my application for NSW EOI on 26th Feb.,2015. Can anybody guide me, normally how much time it take because standard time is 2 years. Is anybody received the response of NSW EOI?
> 
> ...


Hi Rajan , 

Based on previous threads, I am assuming that it can take uptil 12 weeks to receive invitation. Under which Skill Code you have submitted your EOI.


----------



## rajanchd (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Vivek

I have filed my application as software engineer 261313.

Regards,
Rajan


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Vivek_0084 said:


> Hi Rajan ,
> 
> Based on previous threads, I am assuming that it can take uptil 12 weeks to receive invitation. Under which Skill Code you have submitted your EOI.


:juggle: :juggle: Man, I'm really confused....Still now there is no light end of the tunnel...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Abul_bd said:


> :juggle: :juggle: Man, I'm really confused....Still now there is no light end of the tunnel...




wait...wait....wait...wait....wait.....wait.......wait...........wait...............wait...................


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Guys, don't just wait. Try to improve your English score. What if NSW decides to not send any invites to IELTS 6 scorers? Or if they increase the selection points for ICT professionals? Anything can happen. People who are improving their scores have nothing to wait and worry about.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Guys, don't just wait. Try to improve your English score. What if NSW decides to not send any invites to IELTS 6 scorers? Or if they increase the selection points for ICT professionals? Anything can happen. People who are improving their scores have nothing to wait and worry about.


Even otherwise the will be hundreds of applicants with 7 and higher. There are Slim to Nil chances for 6 band.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

I am really horified by the incident happened yesterday with Indian women.Is Australia really safe for indians? is it a wise decision to move to Australia? So many questions shooting in ma mind but getting no proper answer.From yest itself i kept on searching websites that which place is better canada or australia....I know i should not divert my mind just bcoz of one incident but its human nature.....


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

And then people suggest new immigrants to not form communities.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Fais,

Can you confirm, for 190 SS, you cannot go and validate your visa and then come back and plan within 5 years, is that a condition you need to fulfill ?



FAIS said:


> Do not think if you want to migrate. Update your EOI as soon as possible so that you get the invite before ceilings are reached. 189 is a much better option than 190. I am also a 189 visa holder and not worrying about anything at all for example, living in a particular state etc.
> 
> People who get 190 and do not intend to migrate soon remain confused on the following question: *Do we have to migrate as soon as we get 190 visa (as the requirement is to spend first two years in a particular state) or we can wait outside the country?
> *
> ...


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

Can we lodge two EOI at the same time, 

One for 189 and another for 190 visa and take the one whichever comes quicker???


----------



## OyeAussie (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi all, 

Below is the reply I got from NSW, for my query about the 190 visa EOI :

"There are no key dates for the issuing of invitations.* Invitations are being sent out on an ongoing basis through to the end of June 2015.* We encourage you to regularly check your emails over the coming months to ensure you do not miss an invitation if you are successful.


Kind regards


Migration Services, Innovation and Industry Policy | Industry, Innovation, Hospitality & the Arts*

NSW Trade & Investment*

GPO Box 5477 Sydney NSW 2001"


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Hi Fais,
> 
> Can you confirm, for 190 SS, you cannot go and validate your visa and then come back and plan within 5 years, is that a condition you need to fulfill ?


Well, living in the sponsoring state in the first two years is just a moral obligation. So I don't think it would be a problem for anyone who just visits Australia and comes back on 190. 

That said, people still don't know what's the impact at the time of citizenship application. Some experienced members earlier suggested that it may cause unnecessary delay and DIBP may question on not fulfilling this moral obligation.

Anyway, if you have enough points, you should go for 189. You don't have to worry about anything. When I compare myself to a friend of mine who applied 190 (Victoria), I find myself in a better position. Yes, he was granted 3 months earlier but so what? Now these 3 months have given me more decision power.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

subi said:


> Can we lodge two EOI at the same time,
> 
> One for 189 and another for 190 visa and take the one whichever comes quicker???


You can have both 189 and 190 ticked on your EOI.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

nonee17 said:


> Hi Fais,
> 
> Can you confirm, for 190 SS, you cannot go and validate your visa and then come back and plan within 5 years, is that a condition you need to fulfill ?


189 and 190 have the same conditions except the 2 years commitment. So you can validate before IED, and come back any time within the validity.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> 189 and 190 have the same conditions except the 2 years commitment. So you can validate before IED, and come back any time within the validity.


189 and 190 visa have same conditions. There is no exception. 2 year commitment is just a moral obligation and this is not added as a condition on 190 visa. However, experienced members of this forum are of the view that if someone doesn't fulfill moral obligation, he/ she may be questioned at the time of citizenship.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

NSW Why you not sending invites... :mad2::noidea:


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> NSW Why you not sending invites... :mad2::noidea:


Try your luck with PTE-A. Get good score and apply for 189. With 55 points and 0 in IELTS chances are very rare that you will get an invite. Its a friendly suggestion. Don't take it other ways.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Ronb said:


> Try your luck with PTE-A. Get good score and apply for 189. With 55 points and 0 in IELTS chances are very rare that you will get an invite. Its a friendly suggestion. Don't take it other ways.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


PTE is not available in Pakistan... So here I am stuck with IELTS or TOFEL... Btw I am appearing again for IELTS within this month... Must have to make a positive use of this time that I have to spend waiting...


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> PTE is not available in Pakistan... So here I am stuck with IELTS or TOFEL... Btw I am appearing again for IELTS within this month... Must have to make a positive use of this time that I have to spend waiting...


Good luck. I have uploaded a few notes in this thread for speaking and writing. Go through them. They will be quite helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ronb said:


> Try your luck with PTE-A. Get good score and apply for 189. With 55 points and 0 in IELTS chances are very rare that you will get an invite. Its a friendly suggestion. Don't take it other ways.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



I agree with you that the SS chance for 55 points with IELTS 6 is VERY VERY slim. Besides waiting, we can join another PTE-A or IELTS testing to get a better English score.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Any update guys what happened no post today...


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

keyur said:


> Any update guys what happened no post today...


as we say in Urdu "Silence Before The Storm"... Brace your self and be ready :rain:


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi There,

Has anyone wrote PTE-A in Sydney? If yes, which center is better to get good marks


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I did try to get in touch with the NSW contact centre yesterday and in response I got a standard reply i.e 

"NSW Trade & Investment will send invitations via email to successful candidates to apply for NSW nomination on an ongoing basis throughout the selection period up to the end of June 2015. There are no specific dates for when invitations will be sent."

This is as good as no news of any progress till date. Not sure if anybody has got the NSW invite at all. 

Does anyone else have useful updates on this. Where can I get more information on the number of invites sent by NSW, Breakup into skills and points etc...any help will be highly appreciated friends, Please. Thanks a lot.

Cheers


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

At least there are 5000 applicants. Someone in the forum told here that his agent said about 10000. Perhaps more. Every intake of 189 visas is better for the 55 pointers. Because the vast majority is the people with 60 points or above which just wants both 189 and 190 whatever comes first because they ticketed the 2 options.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Dears,

This is to inform all that I have opted out of 190 and submitted EOI under 189 only.

I have been cursed on the file by going on 5th place but hopefully now no more cursing from 190 seeking users....:noidea::confused2:


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> This is to inform all that I have opted out of 190 and submitted EOI under 189 only.
> 
> I have been cursed on the file by going on 5th place but hopefully now no more cursing from 190 seeking users....:noidea::confused2:


Cursed? Really?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello buddies
I am going to share my experience with you
I had 55 points (without SS) so i had no option but to apply for 190 but as I had IELTS 6 so NSW is only available alternative to me but I was unable to apply in July and October Intake due to huge rush nd NSW server issues nd in Feb also they left very little to look forward to for all 55 pointers.
So in the meantime i gave IELTS nd scored 7 each and submitted my 189 EOI on 19th Feb and got invite on 27 Feb and now I am in the process of visa lodgement.
So my advice to all 55 pointers is that while you are waiting for NSW invitation,in the meantime you can also retry IELTS or PTE to get those precious 10 points.
There is no point waiting for things to happen, you should make things happen


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello buddies
> I am going to share my experience with you
> I had 55 points (without SS) so i had no option but to apply for 190 but as I had IELTS 6 so NSW is only available alternative to me but I was unable to apply in July and October Intake due to huge rush nd NSW server issues nd in Feb also they left very little to look forward to for all 55 pointers.
> So in the meantime i gave IELTS nd scored 7 each and submitted my 189 EOI on 19th Feb and got invite on 27 Feb and now I am in the process of visa lodgement.
> ...


Great man! That's how people progress. Instead of depending on others, one should be self dependent. 

Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ssa Gurinderjit

Can you please tell me about your skill code/profession.I am in the same boat as you were previously with 55 points and IELTS 6 but my profession is Internal Auditor and got positive skill assessment.I have submitted my EOI for NSW SS subclass 190 on 19/2/2015 as well coz my profession is only on NSW and QLD

Please advise me should I retake IELTS and go for 189 if I will get 7 do I have chances according to my skill if I dont retake IELTs

My score is. 6.0,6.0,6.5,7,0
Overall is 6.5
Thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi G Singh

I forgot to congrats you for invitation
well done


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Ssa Gurinderjit
> 
> Can you please tell me about your skill code/profession.I am in the same boat as you were previously with 55 points and IELTS 6 but my profession is Internal Auditor and got positive skill assessment.I have submitted my EOI for NSW SS subclass 190 on 19/2/2015 as well coz my profession is only on NSW and QLD
> 
> ...


You should definitely go for IELTS again... I am also reappearing in IELTS this month... don't wait for Faith... Make your Own Faith... Cheers


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Same here, I am also going to reappear for IELTS in the coming month... Seems it's completely wastage of time waiting for NSW SS...


----------



## diki (Feb 18, 2015)

Ya man... I am also going to appear for an IELTS next month.....I think we should not depend on only our hopes....


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

No news from NSW yet ? No one here got an invitation ?


----------



## krishnwinnie (Feb 16, 2015)

*HI*

This is one of my first post in this thread.
Was reading about IELTS score. I have scored an overall 8 breakup of my scores 
listening 8 
Reading 7.5
Speaking 8
Writing 7.5

I understnad that dspite the overall 8 score , i will only get 10 points.

Can anyone suggest if it is worth to go all out and score 8 and above in order to garner 10 points. I personally find this exercise of reappearing quite annoying to say the least. 

Actually, i am in the process of doing my assessment from Vettasses . My fear is that if they reduce my work experience. Then, it may not be easy for me to cross the threshold of 60 points. So i am in a bit of a fix rite now


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

krishnwinnie said:


> This is one of my first post in this thread. Was reading about IELTS score. I have scored an overall 8 breakup of my scores listening 8 Reading 7.5 Speaking 8 Writing 7.5 I understnad that dspite the overall 8 score , i will only get 10 points. Can anyone suggest if it is worth to go all out and score 8 and above in order to garner 10 points. I personally find this exercise of reappearing quite annoying to say the least. Actually, i am in the process of doing my assessment from Vettasses . My fear is that if they reduce my work experience. Then, it may not be easy for me to cross the threshold of 60 points. So i am in a bit of a fix rite now


Give your total points breakup

Age -
IELTS-
Experience-
Qualifications -
Any another -

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> No news from NSW yet ? No one here got an invitation ?


Not i am aware off... Neither I have seen anyone claiming any invitation in this forum....


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Now nsw how to invite 2000 candidates in 3.5 months....????? +12 week processing time ..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Ssa Gurinderjit
> 
> Can you please tell me about your skill code/profession.I am in the same boat as you were previously with 55 points and IELTS 6 but my profession is Internal Auditor and got positive skill assessment.I have submitted my EOI for NSW SS subclass 190 on 19/2/2015 as well coz my profession is only on NSW and QLD
> 
> ...


Yes brother,go for IELTS as i said before "Dont wait for things to happen,make it happen instead"
The more points you have ,more the chance of getting invited and 189 is always better option than 190 and I would suggest u to try PTE instead of Ielts.Although nothing comes easy but according to most getting 10 points through PTE is bit easier than IELTS 

My occupation was Mechanical engineer (233512)


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Yes brother,go for IELTS as i said before "Dont wait for things to happen,make it happen instead"
> The more points you have ,more the chance of getting invited and 189 is always better option than 190 and I would suggest u to try PTE instead of Ielts.Although nothing comes easy but according to most getting 10 points through PTE is bit easier than IELTS
> 
> My occupation was Mechanical engineer (233512)


What do you mean "was Mechanical engineer"? Are you currently not an engineer? Did you through your certificate?


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all 

Looks like the doors are closed for ICT in Visa Sub class 189 as the ceiling has reached. 
"2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1620 1620". 

In all likeliness they will also apply for NSW visa sub class 190 state nomination. Hence the number of applications in 190 will increase making it more competitive for the people already in queue. But will there be any availability in 190 if the 189 ceiling has reached for ICT professions? Kindly clarify. Thanks a lot. 

Cheers


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

NHenry01 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Looks like the doors are closed for ICT in Visa Sub class 189 as the ceiling has reached.
> "2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1620 1620".
> ...


It is a nice question. Please anyone en-light on this topic


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

hi all,

i am planning to nominate baker as my occupation but apart from certificate iii in bakery, i have an overseas degree in graphic design as well. the question is, can i use my bachelor's degree to claim points from DIBP even though it is not related to my nominated occupation? please advise..thanks


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

NHenry01 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Looks like the doors are closed for ICT in Visa Sub class 189 as the ceiling has reached.
> "2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1620 1620".
> ...


The ceilings in 189 do not apply for 190.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

mahbubul said:


> What do you mean "was Mechanical engineer"? Are you currently not an engineer? Did you through your certificate?


Yes i was mechanical engineer nd now i resigned due to some personal reasons


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> The ceilings in 189 do not apply for 190.



Correct, however the candidates with 60 pts where their ceiling is reached would now jump from 189 to 190 stream... that wud be the tough part.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

aoctavianus said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am planning to nominate baker as my occupation but apart from certificate iii in bakery, i have an overseas degree in graphic design as well. the question is, can i use my bachelor's degree to claim points from DIBP even though it is not related to my nominated occupation? please advise..thanks


If certificate is enough for your occupation, an additional bachelor degree in an unrelated discipline should award you 15 points.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

I think, for example, if the business system analist flood in the competition on NSW they will put an occupation ceiling sooner accordingly with the cited statement that they will amend the list from time to time. I believe they are just ending up their new system.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Any news guys?


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

FAIS said:


> If certificate is enough for your occupation, an additional bachelor degree in an unrelated discipline should award you 15 points.


great! thanks for the answer!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Babaji ka thullu...


Lol


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Perhaps Friday because for launching the invitations it is better doing it after the 189 visa round. At present time they have a lot of 60 pointers or above.

I think they really know what are doing.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

icewarp said:


> Perhaps Friday because for launching the invitations it is better doing it after the 189 visa round. At present time they have a lot of 60 pointers or above.
> 
> I think they really know what are doing.


I think they do not have direction. They don't know what to do. Last year they have closed down in December. I feel this year too they have done same. They are just passing time.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I think they do not have direction. They don't know what to do. Last year they have closed down in December. I feel this year too they have done same. They are just passing time.


NSW was more happy with the messed up system they have in last two intakes. Now with the new system in place they have to actually work and sort out applications. Earlier was a better system for them. Applicants fighting for SS.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

Ronb said:


> NSW was more happy with the messed up system they have in last two intakes. Now with the new system in place they have to actually work and sort out applications. Earlier was a better system for them. Applicants fighting for SS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


another day with nothing new，sigh


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear NSW, 

Get well soon! Wish you a speedy recovery! Please let us know if you need more engineers or doctors or nurses or accountants or managers to have better working human resources and technical systems in place. 

Cheers


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello,

Has anyone been invited yet to apply for the nomination?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

it seems everyone is tired of waiting, me too. as some members here suggested to make use of our waiting time & try to improve our English scores to get extra 10 points to have the chance to move to 189.

i have booked a TOEFL exam after two weeks time. Unfortunately PTE-A is not available in my city and i am sick of trying IELTS, so my only hope is TOEFL and this is my last try to improve my English scores.

wish me luck


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> it seems everyone is tired of waiting, me too. as some members here suggested to make use of our waiting time & try to improve our English scores to get extra 10 points to have the chance to move to 189.
> 
> i have booked a TOEFL exam after two weeks time. Unfortunately PTE-A is not available in my city and i am sick of trying IELTS, so my only hope is TOEFL and this is my last try to improve my English scores.
> 
> wish me luck


Good luck. At least you are making good use of your time.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,
This is my first post in this forum and I have a few questions which might sound a bit primitive for most of the members. 
I am a B.Tech in Telecommuncations engineering and I scored 7 in all in IELTS which means I might score 55 points if ACS cuts 4 years from my 5.5 years experience and so I am planning to go for 190 sub class and apply for NSW state sponsorship. In this regard I would like to know a few things
1) How long is NSW taking to respond to the nominations?
2) I am planning to apply for 261311 - Analyst Programmer. So is there anyone who can guide me if I am going in the right direction

Thanks in advance!
Cheers


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm planning to take yet another english exam while waiting for SS but I'll try PTE-A this time. Did anyone took both exams before? Which one is easier in your opinion?


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

*EOI for SC 189 with 60 points*

I need someone's to help analyze my case for me as follows;

Last year in July, 2014, I received my positive skill assessment letter that stated that my Total Overseas work experience is : April 2007 to March, 2014. With this my experience will only yield 10 points. Although I have changed jobs 2 times from 2007 to 2010 with little or no space in between. Till date I am still working with the same employer since 2010. I requested my agent to apply my EOI in this month of March, 2015 as I will be 8 years and having 15 points, hence, qualifying me for 60 points and SC189, he said I should wait till June when I will be completing 8 years. He Said because DIBP counts in DAYS and not in months as stated in my skill assessment letter.

My query is this; since EA has assessed my work experience as; *Total Overseas work experience is : April 2007 to March, 2014*; which means by March, 2015 I should be 8 years in total; does it mean that they will go in-depth to check the number of days rather than as stated in the assessment letter ?

Please your contribution will be highly appreciated.


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello buddies
> I am going to share my experience with you
> I had 55 points (without SS) so i had no option but to apply for 190 but as I had IELTS 6 so NSW is only available alternative to me but I was unable to apply in July and October Intake due to huge rush nd NSW server issues nd in Feb also they left very little to look forward to for all 55 pointers.
> So in the meantime i gave IELTS nd scored 7 each and submitted my 189 EOI on 19th Feb and got invite on 27 Feb and now I am in the process of visa lodgement.
> ...


Congraz man.... I am also trying with IELTS.... Great and Good Luck......


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

MikeBH said:


> I need someone's to help analyze my case for me as follows;
> 
> Last year in July, 2014, I received my positive skill assessment letter that stated that my Total Overseas work experience is : April 2007 to March, 2014. With this my experience will only yield 10 points. Although I have changed jobs 2 times from 2007 to 2010 with little or no space in between. Till date I am still working with the same employer since 2010. I requested my agent to apply my EOI in this month of March, 2015 as I will be 8 years and having 15 points, hence, qualifying me for 60 points and SC189, he said I should wait till June when I will be completing 8 years. He Said because DIBP counts in DAYS and not in months as stated in my skill assessment letter.
> 
> ...


It is better to play safe, though I understand your impatience. 
DIBP considers as skilled work minimum 20 hours per week. So if you didn't have more than 2 days between jobs, that week can be considered. Read carefully if April 2007 is included in your experience.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Inorder to move to 189 I gave IELTS but unfortunately couldnt get 7 each. 

Do I have to update my EOI with this new IELTS score or I can keep the old one.

Thanks


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

oz_knightrider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Inorder to move to 189 I gave IELTS but unfortunately couldnt get 7 each.
> 
> ...


If it doesn't improve your score, then you don't need to.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi everyone

Please advise me if I reappear for IELTS then my previous score will be still valid or cancelled after the another attempt or only the latest score will be considered for EOI or both will be acceptable.

I will wait for kind reply from you

Thanks


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Please advise me if I reappear for IELTS then my previous score will be still valid or cancelled after the another attempt or only the latest score will be considered for EOI or both will be acceptable.
> 
> ...


Your old score will also be valid
You can use any score as long as its no more than 2years old


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Your old score will also be valid
> You can use any score as long as its no more than 2years old


I believe the IELTS result validity is for 3 years.

Br,


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok thanks for guidance on Ielts


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Any idea when will I be getting an invite for 190 for analyst programmer soon
had applied on 7th feb..not sure what to do


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Seems you are not following this thread regularly. Everyone is waiting here and if you/we have 55 points with IELTS 6 then this wait could be forever.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

If the process is back to normal and they start to send out invitations, what are the chances of a guy with 55 points, IELTS 7 but no relative/proper work experience ? 

I am basically a recent graduate ( chemical engineer) and also did some studies in AU last year but nothing major (grad certificate etc.). Is the lack of work experience something they care about highly or would i get invitation as long as i meet the requirements of the visa and there are enough places to give invitation for chemical engineers ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Guys,

Improve your English test skills and take another IELTS/PTE-A exam to increase your points.

9 days ago I was in the same position as you are today. Now I'm just waiting for the visa application outcome.

Do it yourself, do not depend on others. It's not that hard. Also, some occupation groups are quite close to the ceiling, there is no time to waste.

All the best,


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

gvmichel said:


> Guys,
> 
> Improve your English test skills and take another IELTS/PTE-A exam to increase your points.
> 
> ...


Congrats... In which state will you be moving? Where are better oppertunities for 2613?


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Tanzeel said:


> Congrats... In which state will you be moving? Where are better oppertunities for 2613?


Thanks. Don't know yet. I believe NSW has more opportunities but also more job seekers..

It seems that you could easily increase your points by 10 just by improving your writing by 0.5 bands. Try IELTS again or go for PTE-A, you can do it.

Good luck


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

gvmichel said:


> Thanks. Don't know yet. I believe NSW has more opportunities but also more job seekers..
> 
> It seems that you could easily increase your points by 10 just by improving your writing by 0.5 bands. Try IELTS again or go for PTE-A, you can do it.
> 
> Good luck


Yes you are right... Actually I am appearing again for IELTS within this month... Hoping to get that extra 0.5 that I missed last time... But the ceiling for my occupation is quite near... I hope I can make it on time... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## interstu (Jul 4, 2013)

I am told by my friend who applied for State Sponsorship in Sydney that it opened in January and he hasn't received any respond yet. Have any of you here applied for it in NSW and got reply?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

interstu said:


> I am told by my friend who applied for State Sponsorship in Sydney that it opened in January and he hasn't received any respond yet. Have any of you here applied for it in NSW and got reply?


actually we all are waiting for that invite, they haven't started it yet and nobody knows when will they start sending and how many will they send.

If any official from NSW Trade & Invst. is reading these posts... 
*Please Sir, We are desperate to hear from you. Please start sending invites and also consider 55 pointers in the process as they have no other option. Thanks and Regards *


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

World Cup will be over by 29th, May be after that...


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey buddy gvmichel, can you please update the google docs sheet for everyone to see the progress of applications, thanks and best of luck!


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all

How can I insert my EOI in google dpread sheet.shud i give you my EOI ref no please advice

Thx


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

applied for NSW SS EOI with 65 on 13th Feb. 
Seems like the wait so forever. 
DONO STILL HOW LONG to wait?


----------



## diki (Feb 18, 2015)

NSW is taking so long in sending invitations....getting frustrated....don't know what to do....It seems no one has any idea how long does it take....as such it's a new system that they have adopted.... I don't think it will work over a longer span..


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

I am so Sure they are waiting for few more occupation ceilings of 189 category... then they will start sending invites... this might take a month or two...


----------



## Cons (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, actually I cannot see the reason why they wanna intake more ppl from the capped group, with merely 189 labor supply alread exceeds the nation demand already. 

I personally find the system setting up theory more plausible.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

People do not waste your time, just go an tackle the PTE, TOEFL, ieltS. 

There will be no option for the 55 pointers, I am included.

In the last february we had an option or possibility. Nowadays there are a LOT of IELTS 7 coming to this sponsorship and also their occupation ceiling were reached and they are coming in mass here.

Sorry, but that is the actual trend...

Regards..


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys
In short, I am a petroleum engineer and trying to get QLD state sponsorship. Based on this QSOL list, I need to register with the BPEQ. Does anyone how to do that? Any experience to share with?
This is exactly written on the official document:
" Applicants must have registration with the Board of Professional Engineers Queensland (BPEQ) ".
I am wondering if there is some exam or a special procedure.
P.S.: I already dug BPEQ's website; however I've ended up with some messy documents. BTW, my academic qualifications have been assessed a professional engineer.
Regards


----------



## Cons (Feb 26, 2015)

Jesus. They haven't sent any invitations by now. Don't drive yourself crazy. Nobody will tell your chance, or even NSW won't be able to provide any ranks. 

If you r good at English or just have some time to kill, go for it. But it's not saying ppl with 6 do not get any chance. If that's the case, why NSW do not restrict only to ppl with Ielts 7. It will be much much easier.

We all should wait and see. Really no need to panic. Don stress urself out.


----------



## karenjy (Mar 17, 2015)

one intake update from Chinese forum (...NSW190 intake, external auditor, 55 but IELTS all 7 above)


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

55 points + ICT occupation + IELTS 6 = Disastrous combination. People with this profile might have to wait forever.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

karenjy said:


> one intake update from Chinese forum (...NSW190 intake, external auditor, 55 but IELTS all 7 above)



Did the applicant has any experience?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Did the applicant has any experience?


Doesn't matter much I reckon. Otherwise he would likely get 60 points.


----------



## karenjy (Mar 17, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Did the applicant has any experience?


I can not post the original link (as the forum new member without enough posts number...) ...no further info but has been confirmed....I am also waiting (2339...) and god bless all..


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Pass to me the link..


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

chinese Forum ¿ªÒ»¸ö2ÔÂ-6ÔÂÊÕµ½nswÖÝÕþ¸®µ£±£ÑûÇëµÄ±¨µÀÌù - µÚ15Ò³ - °ÄÖÞÒÆÃñ - µÎ´ðÂÛÌ³


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Google has translated one of the posts as *"Is nsw 190, smashed in this I am sure . This intermediary is my own agency , but so far , all of her clients in on this one today just smashed .
Just invite estimate after another began , I was waiting in a slowly . I share this information out , just want to tell you to invite at least confirm that started."*

Seems like an agent is advertising its agency so that people go to hire him as their agent.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

I do not understand this chinese guy 7777 whats really happened??


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

icewarp said:


> I do not understand this chinese guy 7777 whats really happened??



Nothing happened. An agent is trolling on the Chinese forum to get more customers.


----------



## mate (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone know that how many points are required for NSW sponsorship for ICT business Analyst, 261111?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

mate said:


> Does anyone know that how many points are required for NSW sponsorship for ICT business Analyst, 261111?


At least 55 and more ideally 65...


----------



## karenjy (Mar 17, 2015)

I am also chasing for the updates in Chinese forum...in page 17 they post the invitation letter from NSW...the reference number is 2077...seems that after payment NSW will send out another email (14 days to apply for 190).

I am the new member...hopefully there are more experts could explain...


----------



## mate (Aug 3, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> At least 55 and more ideally 65...


Thanks Tanzeel


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

So DIBP has issued 225 invites for 2613 in this round... if they sustain to this count per round... then we still have 3 or "maybe 4" more rounds left for 2613 after this... buckle up 55 pointers... give IELTS, PTE, TOEFL what ever you can to get those extra 5 points within this 30 days period... I am up to it... Don't depend on NSW 190 Nomination... No one knows what will happen to it and which occupations will they send invites to... Cheers


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

karenjy said:


> I am also chasing for the updates in Chinese forum...in page 17 they post the invitation letter from NSW...the reference number is 2077...seems that after payment NSW will send out another email (14 days to apply for 190).
> 
> I am the new member...hopefully there are more experts could explain...


past inteck not 2015.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

was going through the chines forum and translated each posts. 
Found one more interesting stuff as below.
-----
Last October intake of information is absolutely entry to more than 1,000 people, a lot of people did not turn in the money, so we can only be treated equally

Section 2000 places impossible to stop. Ref No so can not explain what the problem
You see the message content 21 days payment, and in 2015 the 14 days that the application is absolutely different.

NSW though things slow, but still very fair.

It seems short-lived fad invited or not, we do not guess.
-------


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> applied for NSW SS EOI with 65 on 13th Feb.
> Seems like the wait so forever.
> DONO STILL HOW LONG to wait?


this guy with 65 didn't get invitation yet. So I think this news about someone getting invitation on Chinese forum is just a misunderstanding.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

mate said:


> Thanks Tanzeel


Hi NSW...We are tried of waiting....please at least give us some news..either good or otherwise...so that we can prepare accordingly


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Now NSW is taking alot of time and no one is sure when they will select and when the invitations will be sent.
and even after application they will take minimum 12 weeks to process and that time can be more than 12 weeks seeing that they have't processed all application from OCT 2014 intake yet.
I am currently at 55 points with IELTS 7. Developer programmer 261312.
Now my ACS says that *employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312.*

I want to know when I will be able to claim 5 point for 3 years of work experience. is it on 1st June,2015 or after the end of june that is on 1st July,2015.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> Now NSW is taking alot of time and no one is sure when they will select and when the invitations will be sent.
> and even after application they will take minimum 12 weeks to process and that time can be more than 12 weeks seeing that they have't processed all application from OCT 2014 intake yet.
> I am currently at 55 points with IELTS 7. Developer programmer 261312.
> Now my ACS says that *employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312.*
> ...


Your three years should complete on May 31, 2015. However, to be on a safe side, please wait for another month and apply exactly on June 30, 2015. Date should not change on Australian clocks otherwise new occupation lists might be applicable to you.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

FAIS said:


> Your three years should complete on May 31, 2015. However, to be on a safe side, please wait for another month and apply exactly on June 30, 2015. Date should not change on Australian clocks otherwise new occupation lists might be applicable to you.


So what do you think that 2613 might not include in new lists for 189 from july,2015.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> So what do you think that 2613 might not include in new lists for 189 from july,2015.


Anything can happen. So to remain on a safer side, apply before the date is changed on Australian (Sydney) calendar.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Anything can happen. So to remain on a safer side, apply before the date is changed on Australian (Sydney) calendar.


EOI submitted on 30th June means nothing if occupation is removed from the list. If occupation is removed you will never receive invitation. But if you receive invitation before 1st july then that remains valid even if occupation is removed.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> FAIS said:
> 
> 
> > Anything can happen. So to remain on a safer side, apply before the date is changed on Australian (Sydney) calendar.
> ...


Yeah good point. I didn't think about it.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi NSW...We are tried of waiting....please at least give us some news..either good or otherwise...so that we can prepare accordingly


There's only one news for you to prepare - start working hard on IELTS and manage to get 8 or 8+ bands and you won't need state sponsorship. You can go for 189 visa directly.


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

vinc said:


> Hi guys
> In short, I am a petroleum engineer and trying to get QLD state sponsorship. Based on this QSOL list, I need to register with the BPEQ. Does anyone how to do that? Any experience to share with?
> This is exactly written on the official document:
> " Applicants must have registration with the Board of Professional Engineers Queensland (BPEQ) ".
> ...


This is special condition which means you can not eligible for that.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

zarnab said:


> This is special condition which means you can not eligible for that.


yeah, I am not eligible for SS unless I register with the Board of Professional Engineers Qld. So, here's my question. *How can I register with BPEQ*? I am quite sure there should be a pathway like an exam, a test or anything. 
Bests


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I am not sure if you noticed, but this is a NSW thread.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> I am not sure if you noticed, but this is a NSW thread.


sorry mate of being off-topic . I thought I might've made a little headway here. it has kept my mind busy for days.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't think 2613 can be removed from 189 next cycle. Yah ceiling may reduce but must not completely zero.


----------



## fredma0913 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, I checked Google sheet. two guys got an invitation from NSW on Mar 3&9. They submitted EOI in Jan 2015. Is somebody who can confirm it?


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

which sheet you get the updates? I checked the DOC but the common sheet no change.





fredma0913 said:


> Hi, I checked Google sheet. two guys got an invitation from NSW on Mar 3&9. They submitted EOI in Jan 2015. Is somebody who can confirm it?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Fredma

Do u know their DIBP points Ielts score and skilled occupation. My main concern is to know what was their ranking.

If they are reading this thread who got invitation please transpire and share with all.

Thx


----------



## fredma0913 (Mar 3, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Fredma
> 
> Do u know their DIBP points Ielts score and skilled occupation. My main concern is to know what was their ranking.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Points 55, Ielts 4*7, 261313, 4 years, EOI submitted Jan 2015,
Points 55, Ielts 4*7, 263111, 3 years, EOI Submitted Feb 2015


----------



## fredma0913 (Mar 3, 2015)

askaboy said:


> which sheet you get the updates? I checked the DOC but the common sheet no change.


hi,
Please check ICT form


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

We could be more serious?? somebody is playing jokes with Us?? ////


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

fredma0913 said:


> hi,
> Please check ICT form


I got that and yes there are updates but the people with More experience don't get the invitation, it is weird.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Yesterday, we were following the chinese forum, today they are following our spreadsheet, this is not weird, this is a novel. lol


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,can u shared some light on the spreadsheet,you guys are talking about??


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Since wen r u waiting for nsw nomination??
icewrap


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Yesterday, we were following the chinese forum, today they are following our spreadsheet, this is not weird, this is a novel. lol


Since wen r u waiting for your nsw nomination????


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

kettlerope said:


> This is for those guys who are hard working and can show perseverance, I would suggest that please start working hard on IELTS and manage to get 8 or 8+ bands rather than wasting time on this thread and waiting for state sponsorship. You can go for 189 visa directly then. I believe it's a better plan than waiting indefinitely for unpredictable and uncertain state sponsorship programs and outcomes. In two-three months time you can work hard on IELTS and manage to get 8! At least you can keep trying..



Yeah looks like that only.....


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

Guys!!,

Need help. Today morning I got an email from NSW to apply for the state sponsorship against the EOI that i submitted earlier. But now i have few apprehensions, probably because i think i have overstated my points in EOI.

My ACS letter says that my employment is valid after July 2014 because my education is minor in computing (I am electrical engineer but working in IT for last 6 years). But while submitted EOI, I gave all the experiences starting from my first day of career i.e. from July 2008 which increased my points to 70 (including SS). 
What should I do? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

manoj_tryhard said:


> Guys!!,
> 
> Need help. Today morning I got an email from NSW to apply for the state sponsorship against the EOI that i submitted earlier. But now i have few apprehensions, probably because i think i have overstated my points in EOI.
> 
> ...


You get invitation?


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

manoj_tryhard said:


> Guys!!,
> 
> Need help. Today morning I got an email from NSW to apply for the state sponsorship against the EOI that i submitted earlier. But now i have few apprehensions, probably because i think i have overstated my points in EOI.
> 
> ...


I continuation to above doubt, what if i make changes to EOI information now, will it impact the results?


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

could you share your invitation letter?


QUOTE=manoj_tryhard;6697218]I continuation to above doubt, what if i make changes to EOI information now, will it impact the results?[/QUOTE]


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

how many points you claim for working experience?

you'd better post your invitation letter so experts can help you figure out the problem.



QUOTE=manoj_tryhard;6697162]Guys!!,

Need help. Today morning I got an email from NSW to apply for the state sponsorship against the EOI that i submitted earlier. But now i have few apprehensions, probably because i think i have overstated my points in EOI.

My ACS letter says that my employment is valid after July 2014 because my education is minor in computing (I am electrical engineer but working in IT for last 6 years). But while submitted EOI, I gave all the experiences starting from my first day of career i.e. from July 2008 which increased my points to 70 (including SS). 
What should I do? Any help will be appreciated.[/QUOTE]


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

askaboy said:


> how many points you claim for working experience?
> 
> you'd better post your invitation letter so experts can help you figure out the problem.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi,
There is no invitation letter as such. It is just an email that says "Invitation to apply for NSW state sponsorshiP". This is the content 
"_PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL DIRECTLY - THIS IS A SYSTEM GENERATED E-MAIL – EMAILS TO THIS ADDRESS WILL NOT BE RESPONDED TO.

You have received this email because you have submitted an EOI in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
We have reviewed the information in your EOI and are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa.
Limitations of this invitation
This invitation is limited to one application for NSW nomination only and is valid for 14 days from the date of this email. For security measures, there is also a limit on the number of times you can access the application form through the link in this invitation.
This invitation is limited to one application for NSW nomination only and is valid for 14 days from the date of this email. This invitation is linked to your SkillSelect EOI number (identified above) and will remain active until you submit an application OR until 14 days have passed.
Your invitation is linked to your SkillSelect EOI number (identified above) and will remain active until:
•	you submit an application through the link;OR
•	14 days have passed; OR
•	you have opened or attempted to access the form more than the allowed limit.
Please remember the following important points when submitting your application:
•	To apply, follow the URL link below to access the NSW 190 application form. This link is matched to your unique EOI number. You can only submit one application once through this link. The link will expire once you have submitted your application.
•	This invitation is not transferable. Do not share this email or the link with anyone else. NSW will not accept applications from candidates who have not been invited to apply or from candidates who have shared their invitation.
•	NSW has limited the number of times that you can access the application form through the link contained in this email. This is a security measure to prevent sharing and to ensure that only applicants who are invited by NSW can submit an application.
•	The link to the application form will be invalidated if it is accessed more than the allowed limit. This includes opening the form in too many browser tabs/windows, or by refreshing the application form. As a guide, you will be able to access the link a number of times however excessive use will deactivate the link.
•	The link will expire after 14 days have passed since the date of this email. An application submitted after the 14 day timeframe will not be accepted.
•	This invitation to apply for NSW nomination is not a guarantee of a successful outcome of your nomination application. Your application will be carefully assessed against NSW criteria and you must meet the criteria in order to be nominated.
•	The claims you submit in your nomination application must be consistent with what you have submitted in your SkillSelect EOI. You must not overstate your points claims in SkillSelect in order to secure an invitation to apply. Changes to the information in your NSW application will only be accepted in exceptional circumstances. Any change requests must be made in writing and supported by documentary evidence.
•	NSW reserves the right to decline any application without notice if the points claims submitted in SkillSelect are overstated.
•	NSW has limited the number of invitations to two per EOI. For instance, if you are invited for the first time but do not apply, you may be invited again if you rank amongst the top ranking candidates in a future selection. If you are invited twice and choose not to apply both times, you will not be invited a third time against that same EOI.
"
_

*Look at the third last point that scares me.*

Any help??


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi,
There is no invitation letter as such. It is just an email that says "Invitation to apply for NSW state sponsorshiP". This is the content 
"_PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL DIRECTLY - THIS IS A SYSTEM GENERATED E-MAIL – EMAILS TO THIS ADDRESS WILL NOT BE RESPONDED TO.

You have received this email because you have submitted an EOI in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
We have reviewed the information in your EOI and are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa.
Limitations of this invitation
This invitation is limited to one application for NSW nomination only and is valid for 14 days from the date of this email. For security measures, there is also a limit on the number of times you can access the application form through the link in this invitation.
This invitation is limited to one application for NSW nomination only and is valid for 14 days from the date of this email. This invitation is linked to your SkillSelect EOI number (identified above) and will remain active until you submit an application OR until 14 days have passed.
Your invitation is linked to your SkillSelect EOI number (identified above) and will remain active until:
•	you submit an application through the link;OR
•	14 days have passed; OR
•	you have opened or attempted to access the form more than the allowed limit.
Please remember the following important points when submitting your application:
•	To apply, follow the URL link below to access the NSW 190 application form. This link is matched to your unique EOI number. You can only submit one application once through this link. The link will expire once you have submitted your application.
•	This invitation is not transferable. Do not share this email or the link with anyone else. NSW will not accept applications from candidates who have not been invited to apply or from candidates who have shared their invitation.
•	NSW has limited the number of times that you can access the application form through the link contained in this email. This is a security measure to prevent sharing and to ensure that only applicants who are invited by NSW can submit an application.
•	The link to the application form will be invalidated if it is accessed more than the allowed limit. This includes opening the form in too many browser tabs/windows, or by refreshing the application form. As a guide, you will be able to access the link a number of times however excessive use will deactivate the link.
•	The link will expire after 14 days have passed since the date of this email. An application submitted after the 14 day timeframe will not be accepted.
•	This invitation to apply for NSW nomination is not a guarantee of a successful outcome of your nomination application. Your application will be carefully assessed against NSW criteria and you must meet the criteria in order to be nominated.
•	The claims you submit in your nomination application must be consistent with what you have submitted in your SkillSelect EOI. You must not overstate your points claims in SkillSelect in order to secure an invitation to apply. Changes to the information in your NSW application will only be accepted in exceptional circumstances. Any change requests must be made in writing and supported by documentary evidence.
•	NSW reserves the right to decline any application without notice if the points claims submitted in SkillSelect are overstated.
•	NSW has limited the number of invitations to two per EOI. For instance, if you are invited for the first time but do not apply, you may be invited again if you rank amongst the top ranking candidates in a future selection. If you are invited twice and choose not to apply both times, you will not be invited a third time against that same EOI.
"
_

*Look at the third last point that scares me.*

Any help??[/QUOTE]

In my humble opinion, you would have to re-submit your EOI. Just overlook the invitation. Your application would be rejected anyway.

I know it is bad luck matey, but obviously you have overstated your experience.


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

do you claim 10 points for working experience? since ACS letter said the relative working experience began from 2014, maybe you overstate your points. but I am not so sure ,let's other experts commentate。


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Does this indicate that NSW has started to issue letters for nomination seriously? Did anyone else in the group get such a communication. Hoping against hope that there will be a positive communication from NSW on this soon. All the best for everyone in this forum. 

Note:- For the original invite receiver, kindly go with the ACS letter as that is the approved body for certifying you. 

Cheers


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Which is your occupation mate.

Could you share it.. IELTS 7? 70 POINTS?


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Manoj, 

Can u also share when you received the email? what date?

Thanks


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

NHenry01 said:


> Thanks for the update. Does this indicate that NSW has started to issue letters for nomination seriously? Did anyone else in the group get such a communication. Hoping against hope that there will be a positive communication from NSW on this soon. All the best for everyone in this forum.
> 
> Note:- For the original invite receiver, kindly go with the ACS letter as that is the approved body for certifying you.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah..according to the invitee..he claimed 70 points.So, invitations began with 70 pointers..So, it is long way for 55 pointers😊


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Yeah..according to the invitee..he claimed 70 points.So, invitations began with 70 pointers..So, it is long way for 55 pointers😊


It is good that at least..at last....NSW started to issue invitation....for many of us...we need to keep our fingers cross and wait...the chances are slim though....Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## nilead2014 (Dec 15, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Yeah..according to the invitee..he claimed 70 points.So, invitations began with 70 pointers..So, it is long way for 55 pointers&#55357;&#56842;



@Prasad_aus: thanks so much for your share it


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

No doubt your application will be rejected. So do not file your application for nomination. Because if your application is rejected, which will be definitely you will have a long waiting period to reapply for nomination. So i suggest to wait for this link to expire in 14 days and then update your EOI. Also you will waste a genuine applicants seat of nomination. 

P. S - will NSW consider this case as 1 seat already gone or not

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

*waiting*

I am 70 pointer and still waiting for nsw email...


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> I am 70 pointer and still waiting for nsw email...


Why not 189? who cares NSW with 70 points lol


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

Huy said:


> Why not 189? who care NSW with 70 points lol


Hi Huy,

My occupation (141311) is not on SOL.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

*Raining at Last eace: * and for all the "Fake Point Claimers" out there... please if you have any thing to hide... believe me they will find you and reject you... It's a humble request please withdraw your EOI without any further ado... so the genuine cases can be proceeded quickly and effectively... Thanks and Regards...


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Which is your occupation mate.
> 
> Could you share it.. IELTS 7? 70 POINTS?


Analyst Programmer.. IELTS 7 in each and overall 7... I by mistake wrote down my complete experience and not the effective as mentioned in ACS letter.

What if i now change details in EOI?


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> *Raining at Last eace: * and for all the "Fake Point Claimers" out there... please if you have any thing to hide... believe me they will find you and reject you... It's a humble request please withdraw your EOI without any further ado... so the genuine cases can be proceeded quickly and effectively... Thanks and Regards...


It was not intentional or deliberate.. What if i send an email to them and ask the same or i change my EOI details and advise them the same.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

manoj_tryhard said:


> Analyst Programmer.. IELTS 7 in each and overall 7... I by mistake wrote down my complete experience and not the effective as mentioned in ACS letter.
> 
> What if i now change details in EOI?


Brother... Try your luck with $300... if the DIBP officer is drunk enough he will send you an invite... or else in my opinion "Please always consult with someone before submitting any claims"...


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

manoj_tryhard said:


> It was not intentional or deliberate.. What if i send an email to them and ask the same or i change my EOI details and advise them the same.


Consult your agent or any agent regarding this matter... I wish from the bottom of my heart that they have any proper solution for it... and you get what you want... and all goes smoothly... Aameen


----------



## diki (Feb 18, 2015)

Ronb said:


> No doubt your application will be rejected. So do not file your application for nomination. Because if your application is rejected, which will be definitely you will have a long waiting period to reapply for nomination. So i suggest to wait for this link to expire in 14 days and then update your EOI. Also you will waste a genuine applicants seat of nomination.
> 
> P. S - will NSW consider this case as 1 seat already gone or not
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Ya I think you should follow what had been stated by Ronb. I agree with him...


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

manoj_tryhard said:


> Guys!!,
> 
> Need help. Today morning I got an email from NSW to apply for the state sponsorship against the EOI that i submitted earlier. But now i have few apprehensions, probably because i think i have overstated my points in EOI.
> 
> ...


Dear Manoj

Can you please share your time line with us? I mean to say your occupation, DIBP point, IELTS score, EOI submit date etc.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

manoj_tryhard said:


> Analyst Programmer.. IELTS 7 in each and overall 7... I by mistake wrote down my complete experience and not the effective as mentioned in ACS letter.
> 
> What if i now change details in EOI?


If they notice that you overclaimed, then they will probably reject your nomination.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

It is good news that NSW has started with the invitations.

Manoj,
hard luck mate. If you have overstated you points your application will be rejected.
Update your EOI with experience as stated in ACS. Let this invitation expire and wait for next invitation. Just like rest of us.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> Hi Huy,
> 
> My occupation (141311) is not on SOL.


I got it. What a pity!!!! but I think u will be ok with 70 points


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

please share spreadsheet link...


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

Huy said:


> I got it. What a pity!!!! but I think u will be ok with 70 points


Thanks Huy. It seems to be a long wait tho.
What about you?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

in regard to overestimating work experience, 

in my assessment letter from EA it is stated 5 years & 5 months. And in my EOI i left the to date as blank, because i am still working in the same position with same responsibilities. 

i am now a little over 6 years, this will not change my points. So, is this considered overestimating ? 
should i change my EOI to match the 5 years, 5 months experience or keep it as it is ? and if i update will this affect my submission date ?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> in regard to overestimating work experience,
> 
> in my assessment letter from EA it is stated 5 years & 5 months. And in my EOI i left the to date as blank, because i am still working in the same position with same responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Nope. You shall be fine mate.


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

mahbubul said:


> Dear Manoj
> 
> Can you please share your time line with us? I mean to say your occupation, DIBP point, IELTS score, EOI submit date etc.


Here is the timeline

ACS assessment(Analyst Programmer)
Applied : 12th Aug 14
Positive Assessment 27th Aug 14
IELTS Score: 7 in all and overall 
EOI submission for NSW - 21st Feb 15
Invitation to apply for NSW nomination: 18th Mar 15

I am thinking of writing an email to them and express my concern. If they agree then will proceed otherwise will wait for next round after correcting EOI.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Ronb said:


> No doubt your application will be rejected. So do not file your application for nomination. Because if your application is rejected, which will be definitely you will have a long waiting period to reapply for nomination. So i suggest to wait for this link to expire in 14 days and then update your EOI. Also you will waste a genuine applicants seat of nomination.
> 
> P. S - will NSW consider this case as 1 seat already gone or not
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


P. S - will NSW consider this case as 1 seat already gone or not?

Yes. They considers one spot consumed. I have argued in feb month with them about the same. That's why they consider till October they have issued 2000 spots.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> in regard to overestimating work experience,
> 
> in my assessment letter from EA it is stated 5 years & 5 months. And in my EOI i left the to date as blank, because i am still working in the same position with same responsibilities.
> 
> ...


No.
EOI points will auto upgraded.
Don't worry.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

pk001 said:


> please share spreadsheet link...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> in regard to overestimating work experience,
> 
> in my assessment letter from EA it is stated 5 years & 5 months. And in my EOI i left the to date as blank, because i am still working in the same position with same responsibilities.
> 
> ...


I think since your are still working, it is ok to leave the experience to-date blank in your EOI. That is what is said in the guidelines and i have also left the to-date blank as i am also currently working


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

that's the best action that you need to do... ask them on what to do... tell them your side why you put that in your eoi...... try to convince them.. 

good luck ^^



manoj_tryhard said:


> Here is the timeline
> 
> ACS assessment(Analyst Programmer)
> Applied : 12th Aug 14
> ...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

true its okay to do that.... in fact, if you achieved more than 8yrs exp, your points will change automatically.. no need to resubmit it.. 



Tashi_Norem said:


> I think since your are still working, it is ok to leave the experience to-date blank in your EOI. That is what is said in the guidelines and i have also left the to-date blank as i am also currently working


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

how come you got 70points? 



manoj_tryhard said:


> Analyst Programmer.. IELTS 7 in each and overall 7... I by mistake wrote down my complete experience and not the effective as mentioned in ACS letter.
> 
> What if i now change details in EOI?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

manoj_tryhard said:


> Here is the timeline
> 
> ACS assessment(Analyst Programmer)
> Applied : 12th Aug 14
> ...


The best option is to update your EOI and ignore the current invite.

Could you please let us know whether your 70 points included 5 points of state nomination or not?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

There are between 400-600 applicants with 60 points or more applying for NSW nomination in one of the agents opinion. Most of them include system and business analysts or belonging to other occupation groups that are not on SOL.

I foresee a long wait for 55 pointers, may be more than a month unless they update the occupation lists to remove system and business analysts and other occupations.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> how come you got 70points?


i think he claimed 6 years experience which gave him 10 points extra:

age: 30
education: 15
English requirement: 10 
work experience : 10 
state sponsorship: 5 

so the total is 70. 

the problem is ACS deducts years of experience, so in his case his education wasn't Major so they deducted 6 years and they only consider work after 2014 as relevant experience. so any experience before that should have been filled as irrelevant in the EOI which means he gets Zero points in work experience instead of 10. 

if he had done that his points should be 60 including the state points like the majority of us. So for sure if he goes ahead he will be rejected for over claiming points. 

even if that was an honest mistake, they might ask themselves would we invited him with 60 points at this stage ?? 

all computer related applicants should be careful when claiming points according to ACS new rules. you should spend sometime into researching and consulting to fill your EOI correctly.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

*Subclass 190*



subhasamaran said:


> Great to see guys starting a Thread For NSW FEB 2015 Intake. I am also planing to apply in The Engg Technologist category.
> 
> Anyone in the same occupation please share your thoughts and infos


Hi,

I submitted my EOI on 20 Feb 15 for subclass 190 with 60 points for the same Enginnering Technologist category. 1 month has completed. Still awaiting for the EOI Invite.


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

As per my little knowledge, NSW has started invitation from 70 point (65 except state point)


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

please update below sheet if you get invitation 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

some help need. I summited EOI in Feb, In the employment questions about current employment: “ Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?",I said "yes",but I don't have this current employment experience assessment because I summit EA assessment in last September and I just began this job in August. the current job experience does't change my points, is that OK? if I update my EOI with answer "No",is that means I go to the end of queue?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> If they notice that you overclaimed, then they will probably reject your nomination.


Dear all NSW applicants,
Some points I have noticed in the thread and so summarizing.
1. Don't over claim your points. Enter proper experience which approved by accessing authority. Else one will rejected by NSW as wrong info provided and moreover might be stuck up in legal offense. (Refer Skillselect EOI page).

2. Someone here in the forum donno about assessment of qualification by authorities. Mind well, for each and every application, qualification assessment is compulsory. However experience is not compulsory to assess from authorities.

3. PTE A, IELTS and TOEFL iBT all three are approved. Hence, for qualification assessment from EA one should have equal to 6 IELTS bands.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Keyur

Could you please explain how can I enter my details in spread sheet.I have submitted my EOI on 19 Feb 2015 I also wants to see my ranking

Thx


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

manoj_tryhard said:


> Here is the timeline
> 
> ACS assessment(Analyst Programmer)
> Applied : 12th Aug 14
> ...


When you sign in in Skillselect, does it show anything under the action heading ?
Just wanted to know if we can know that we have received the invitation from skillselect, without checking the mail


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Who knows, NSW Trade & Invs. staff might be reading these posts and laughing on all of us....:lol:


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Only one invitation today???????


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

hayyy we really need to make our english exam better to have more points ... no need to wait for so long.. awwww


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> how come you got 70points?


I mistakenly put in my complete experience in EOI... its overstated in EOI..


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

pk001 said:


> Only one invitation today???????


2 more invitations received in pakistan and both of them have 70 points


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

zarnab said:


> 2 more invitations received in pakistan and both of them have 70 points


Can you please share the details for these invited persons. Like there occupation,IELTS and experience etc.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Keyur
> 
> Could you please explain how can I enter my details in spread sheet.I have submitted my EOI on 19 Feb 2015 I also wants to see my ranking
> 
> Thx


Here is link for google spreadsheet. open it in your browser. and add your details at the end of the sheet. one row per person.


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> Can you please share the details for these invited persons. Like there occupation,IELTS and experience etc.


1st one is electronics engineer and the other is Accountant General.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

But that is unbelievable, there is a lot of spacious for accountants in 189 visa, is like I said all the people with really opportunities to get a 189 visa, do not want to wait, they just want to get the visa quickly, so the queue is enormous... 

I thought that 5 points was for the people needy, so I was extremely wrong./.


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

icewarp said:


> But that is unbelievable, there is a lot of spacious for accountants in 189 visa, is like I said all the people with really opportunities to get a 189 visa, do not want to wait, they just want to get the visa quickly, so the queue is enormous...
> 
> I thought that 5 points was for the people needy, so I was extremely wrong./.


yes, you r right.
processing time of 190 is less than 189, that's why these people apply NSW


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

These people are taking benefit from both visa options 189 & 190. I think NSW selection process is not fair enough.Visa applicants eligible for 189 must be adviced by NSW to apply under that option. I think there is a big mess in NSW selection process and it is incomplete system.they only prefers english score worrying about English only and ignoring applicant's skill and experience which is in demand in the market.for instance a pilot is having 9 bands in ielts but he does not have flying experience and skill,how can he fly the plane. In this situation ielts score will not help. only his flying experience will help. The same situation is here with NSW only prefer english score not the skill and working experience of the applicant.

If any personal is reading this thread please advice your executive committee to think wisely on this.please select those EOIs which have no other visa options to apply.

I am not saying ignore ielts score completely english is must but skill is more important.

Please give your views as well

Thx


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> These people are taking benefit from both visa options 189 & 190. I think NSW selection process is not fair enough.Visa applicants eligible for 189 must be adviced by NSW to apply under that option. I think there is a big mess in NSW selection process and it is incomplete system.they only prefers english score worrying about English only and ignoring applicant's skill and experience which is in demand in the market.for instance a pilot is having 9 bands in ielts but he does not have flying experience and skill,how can he fly the plane. In this situation ielts score will not help. only his flying experience will help. The same situation is here with NSW only prefer english score not the skill and working experience of the applicant.
> 
> If any personal is reading this thread please advice your executive committee to think wisely on this.please select those EOIs which have no other visa options to apply.
> 
> ...


What about giving the same suggestion to Indian govt first? So called "Backward caste" candidates can apply in general as well as reserved category and can eat up seats for general candidates. 

Any prospective immigrant who took advantage of quota system in India will support it their but will oppose the same system in Oz. Dont worry its human nature. Whatever suits a person is good else it needs to change.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Danav

I m using indian passport but by heart i m not indian i m living and working in South Africa.i prefer and like this country than India.i dont beleive in Indian contitution I will get South African citizenship soon.

I left india because of this system you already have explained

Good luck


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Danav
> 
> I m using indian passport but by heart i m not indian i m living and working in South Africa.i prefer and like this country than India.i dont beleive in Indian contitution I will get South African citizenship soon.
> 
> ...


Lolzzz....Southafrica is no different. India got Caste based Reservation and South Africa got color based Reservation.

Infact its worse in SA. They have reservation policy even in sports.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Not nowadays it was during apartheid now things have been changed.i am earning enough here in S A.the thing is worldwide recession is affecting the economy slowly and sikh community in S A is very small. I dont want my children will marry in other religion.also thinking about their career

This is the reason


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

How many people were invited..

2 pakistan, 4 china, 1 here.. anyone else??

Can we assume at least 20 people...


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

icewarp said:


> How many people were invited..
> 
> 2 pakistan, 4 china, 1 here.. anyone else??
> 
> Can we assume at least 20 people...


four Chinese ? Where are the news come from?


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

icewarp said:


> How many people were invited..
> 
> 2 pakistan, 4 china, 1 here.. anyone else??
> 
> Can we assume at least 20 people...


Where did you get the infor for those 4 person in china?
I am still waiting with 70points....


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Its a rumour I Dont believe untill show us any official evidence

It is unofficial just playing


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

SA guy please stay in SA only we do not need such Indians..I am staying in UK since long but still donot dislike my country.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey vicky this is my choice where to go and where to stay and work who r u?

If u luv India what r u doing in Uk go there


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hey vicky this is my choice where to go and where to stay and work who r u?
> 
> If u luv India what r u doing in Uk go there


Please stick to topic and that is NSW state sponsorship.....Invitation.......


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

New class open subclass 420 .mangal planet pe jane ke lie.dont fight plan for this subclass.


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all 

I have got the invite today. I just sat with the agent and completed my application for nomination of NSW state sponsorship and submitted my application by paying Australian dollar 300. I am applying for systems analyst skill with 65 points (Includes 20 points from PTE, excluding state nomination points). This is just for your information. 

Cheers


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

NHenry01 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got the invite today. I just sat with the agent and completed my application for nomination of NSW state sponsorship and submitted my application by paying Australian dollar 300. I am applying for systems analyst skill with 65 points (Includes 20 points from PTE, excluding state nomination points). This is just for your information.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations
Please update spreadsheet.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

keyur said:


> New class open subclass 420 .mangal planet pe jane ke lie.dont fight plan for this subclass.


lolz. I like 420 (chaar sau bees). So you are suggesting people to apply chaar sau beesee to reach mangal planet? lolzzzz


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

NHenry01 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got the invite today. I just sat with the agent and completed my application for nomination of NSW state sponsorship and submitted my application by paying Australian dollar 300. I am applying for systems analyst skill with 65 points (Includes 20 points from PTE, excluding state nomination points). This is just for your information.
> 
> Cheers


congrats and Thanks for sharing, 

So That makes it total of 4 invitations reported here on 18th March.
1 was manoj, who overstated the points. 65 claimed points (other that SS)
2 from Pakistan as reported by zarnab. Both 70 points (not confirm 70 with SS or without) 
1 NHenry01. 65 points (other that SS).

So the queue is starting to move.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

cliff201 said:


> Where did you get the infor for those 4 person in china?
> I am still waiting with 70points....


What is your occupation and IELTS/PET score.

P.S. I would request members to kindly set your timelines,IELTS score,Points etc as your signatures. So that it would be easier to relate to your situation when reading your posts.

Thanks


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> These people are taking benefit from both visa options 189 & 190. I think NSW selection process is not fair enough.Visa applicants eligible for 189 must be adviced by NSW to apply under that option. I think there is a big mess in NSW selection process and it is incomplete system.they only prefers english score worrying about English only and ignoring applicant's skill and experience which is in demand in the market.for instance a pilot is having 9 bands in ielts but he does not have flying experience and skill,how can he fly the plane. In this situation ielts score will not help. only his flying experience will help. The same situation is here with NSW only prefer english score not the skill and working experience of the applicant.
> 
> If any personal is reading this thread please advice your executive committee to think wisely on this.please select those EOIs which have no other visa options to apply.
> 
> ...


How about this pilot doesn't speak English very well, and misses a command from tower and crashes the plane?

Some of you will get to Oz, and will not get a job because of this attitude: I know what you need better than you. 

NSW made a decision, so suck it up and try to meet their demands.


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Invite*

I got nsw invitation this morning. 
Hotel Manager
IELTS 7 in each band
Work: 2 years (onshore)
Total points: 70 including SS
Thanks all, wish everyone the best!


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

cliff201 said:


> I got nsw invitation this morning.
> Hotel Manager
> IELTS 7 in each band
> Work: 2 years (onshore)
> ...


Congrats!! Please update the spreadsheet 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> I got nsw invitation this morning.
> Hotel Manager
> IELTS 7 in each band
> Work: 2 years (onshore)
> ...


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Congrats!! Please update the spreadsheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


I will put up my update on the sheet as I am already registered on there.

Thanks all.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

How to apply for nsw state sponsership


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Alena 

Kindly go through the below link to understand the process. Hope this helps. 

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

Regards


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

NHenry01 said:


> Hi Alena
> 
> Kindly go through the below link to understand the process. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Hi Henry

Thanks I read details on the link. Very helpful.

Say, I submit EOI today then how long does it take to receive NSW 190 invitation?


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Alena,

I submitted EOI on 31/01/2015 and still waiting for the NSW SS invitation..
I believe currently NSW is inviting the applicants with 65 (DIBP) +5 (SS)... If your points are in this range, hopefully soon...otherwise keep fingers crossed... 




Alena123 said:


> Hi Henry
> 
> Thanks I read details on the link. Very helpful.
> 
> Say, I submit EOI today then how long does it take to receive NSW 190 invitation?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

How to check how many slots under 221111 accountant general are empty?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

NSW doesn't share their capping for the occupations.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Hi Alena,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 31/01/2015 and still waiting for the NSW SS invitation..
> I believe currently NSW is inviting the applicants with 65 (DIBP) +5 (SS)... If your points are in this range, hopefully soon...otherwise keep fingers crossed...


65 is already eligible for PR then why SS


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

Very good sustain. All having 65 points and also they have opportunity with 189 should go for 189.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

I just noticed they have updated *FAQ* for the invitation process

FAQ invitations - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## diki (Feb 18, 2015)

NHenry01 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got the invite today. I just sat with the agent and completed my application for nomination of NSW state sponsorship and submitted my application by paying Australian dollar 300. I am applying for systems analyst skill with 65 points (Includes 20 points from PTE, excluding state nomination points). This is just for your information.
> 
> Cheers


Congrates mate....


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> congrats and Thanks for sharing,
> 
> So That makes it total of 4 invitations reported here on 18th March.
> 1 was manoj, who overstated the points. 65 claimed points (other that SS)
> ...


I have mentioned that they have 70 points with SS


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

zarnab said:


> I have mentioned that they have 70 points with SS


ok, my bad, So people with 65 points other than SS and IELTS 7 are getting invitations for now.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Alnaibii

It seems like you are one of the staff member of NSW

Your wording is little bit unpleasant but it is true. This will help in future as well.I am not showing any attitude it is a discussion.

Please advise if 55 pointer plus 5 state sponsor with ielts 6 in each is having some chances of invitation in nearest future in NSW 

Instead of wasting time I must improve ielts and go for 189

I hope you can guide better please help

Thanks


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

Another invitation come for Civil Engineer
65 points with SS
what the wrong with these guys
i think NSW gonna playing with us


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

zarnab said:


> Another invitation come for Civil Engineer
> 65 points with SS
> what the wrong with these guys
> i think NSW gonna playing with us


does it means that they begin to pick those with 60 points exclude 5 SS?


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

zarnab said:


> Another invitation come for Civil Engineer
> 65 points with SS
> what the wrong with these guys
> i think NSW gonna playing with us


So that's good, Invitations are coming for 65 pointer with SS. Hope it will soon come down to 60 pointers with SS.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> So that's good, Invitations are coming for 65 pointer with SS. Hope it will soon come down to 60 pointers with SS.


My Inbox is constantly open from yesterday ... So waiting for the email... i hope they come to 55+5 pointers today or maybe tomorrow... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> My Inbox is constantly open from yesterday ... So waiting for the email... i hope they come to 55+5 pointers today or maybe tomorrow... :fingerscrossed:


hi all...it will really be helpful if people who got invite can kindly update the excel sheet. It will of great help for rest of us to analyse and anticipate.....thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

It is good news, I think NSW is also considering the the skilled occupations which are in demand in NSW in selection process.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> It is good news, I think NSW is also considering the the skilled occupations which are in demand in NSW in selection process.


Lest hope for the best guys

Cheers


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

zarnab said:


> Another invitation come for Civil Engineer
> 65 points with SS
> what the wrong with these guys
> i think NSW gonna playing with us


i can't see this guy's details in the common doc file !

please if you know him ask him to add his info to the table, so we can get more data to have a better understanding about the process

click here for the doc file ranking for NSW


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Alnaibii
> 
> It seems like you are one of the staff member of NSW
> 
> ...


I cannot comment on anybody's chances right now. I went through this waiting process a year ago, but things changed.

What I can say is that most of the applicants will have 55 points. If NSW said they will differentiate by English score, then that's what you need to improve. I still read this thread, and I got tired of people crying that experience should overtake English. Maybe it should, but NSW decided otherwise, so stop whining about it. Life is not fair.

Unfortunately there's rumors that what happened last year will happen again - there are no more places left for 190, therefore some of the files will have to wait for 1st of July to be finalized.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Only 1 invitation today?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Alnaibii

Can you please explain little bit more about there are no more places for 190 in your last paragraph


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> I cannot comment on anybody's chances right now. I went through this waiting process a year ago, but things changed.
> 
> What I can say is that most of the applicants will have 55 points. If NSW said they will differentiate by English score, then that's what you need to improve. I still read this thread, and I got tired of people crying that experience should overtake English. Maybe it should, but NSW decided otherwise, so stop whining about it. Life is not fair.
> 
> Unfortunately there's rumors that what happened last year will happen again - there are no more places left for 190, therefore some of the files will have to wait for 1st of July to be finalized.


Rumours?

Yeah, it is really confused why so few invitations. And also why Ict software people receive no invitations. In that stepping way it will be endless...
Only thing we can do is be patient and improve our scores.


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> I cannot comment on anybody's chances right now. I went through this waiting process a year ago, but things changed.
> 
> What I can say is that most of the applicants will have 55 points. If NSW said they will differentiate by English score, then that's what you need to improve. I still read this thread, and I got tired of people crying that experience should overtake English. Maybe it should, but NSW decided otherwise, so stop whining about it. Life is not fair.
> 
> Unfortunately there's rumors that what happened last year will happen again - there are no more places left for 190, therefore some of the files will have to wait for 1st of July to be finalized.


I dont think so, because NSW has start giving invitation, which means there are still ceiling available for 190


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

For 190 there are about 28,000 visas issued each year. Last year they used all of them by March. So all of us who lodged in March or after, had to wait for July, when a new batch was unlocked.
So, unfortunately for you, a lot of this year's visas were given to those waiting from last year. A guy stated in another thread that he received the infamous email about the 190 places being limited. 

Before the question arises, 28,850 is the number of visas issued, dependents included, not the number of applications.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> For 190 there are about 28,000 visas issued each year. Last year they used all of them by March. So all of us who lodged in March or after, had to wait for July, when a new batch was unlocked.
> So, unfortunately for you, a lot of this year's visas were given to those waiting from last year. A guy stated in another thread that he received the infamous email about the 190 places being limited.
> 
> Before the question arises, 28,850 is the number of visas issued, dependents included, not the number of applications.


may be the grating of visas will freeze until July, but i don't think invitations or processing will stop for 190. anyway i takes 12 weeks to process and if we get invitation to apply for NSW in March or April it is expected to have the outcome by end of June or early July. No much difference here.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> may be the grating of visas will freeze until July, but i don't think invitations or processing will stop for 190. anyway i takes 12 weeks to process and if we get invitation to apply for NSW in March or April it is expected to have the outcome by end of June or early July. No much difference here.


If they follow the current procedure then 12 weeks will be reduced to 2-4 weeks after lodging application. This will happen due to they will not have large burden of mass intake like July and October or last year 2013-14. Even in July and October they have cleared lot of cases within 6 weeks.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Guys, Check out this news !!!

457 visa to boost integrity and ensure Australia does justice for foreign workers


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Guys, Check out this news !!!
> 
> 457 visa to boost integrity and ensure Australia does justice for foreign workers


This is the official website for that visa class* Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457)*
Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457)


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

I can see that, 60+5 have started receiving the invitation from yesterday, being in the same boat, I hope to receive it soon. 

Accountant (General)
Finger crossed


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

subi said:


> I can see that, 60+5 have started receiving the invitation from yesterday, being in the same boat, I hope to receive it soon.
> 
> Accountant (General)
> Finger crossed


Why didn't you go with 189?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

i hope they will specify what time they received their invitation... so that we will know if nsw is sending it by batch in early morning... i'm just like a paranoid in checking my email everyday.. hahaha 

now what i did is, I put the email address of NSW in my iphone "VIP email list" now.. hahaha


----------



## Cons (Feb 26, 2015)

Has anyone received today yet? I would really appreciate any information that could be shared with us.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

liverloverboy said:


> i hope they will specify what time they received their invitation... so that we will know if nsw is sending it by batch in early morning... i'm just like a paranoid in checking my email everyday.. hahaha
> 
> now what i did is, I put the email address of NSW in my iphone "VIP email list" now.. hahaha


Do you know what is the email address of NSW? at least the domain name? I'll try to add to my VIP list as well. Thanks!


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> i hope they will specify what time they received their invitation... so that we will know if nsw is sending it by batch in early morning... i'm just like a paranoid in checking my email everyday.. hahaha
> 
> now what i did is, I put the email address of NSW in my iphone "VIP email list" now.. hahaha



I received their invite email at 10:50am yesterday morning to be specific on time. FYI. Good luck!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

armanvp said:


> Do you know what is the email address of NSW? at least the domain name? I'll try to add to my VIP list as well. Thanks!


from what I've read in FAQ... its [email protected] ...


Cliff201, could you confirm if this is the email address they used in sending invitations?


Thanks


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I submitted an EOI for External Auditor on 6 Mar 2015 with 65pts, min 7 in IELTS
I got an invitation from NSW today at 12.30pm

Cheers


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> I received their invite email at 10:50am yesterday morning to be specific on time. FYI. Good luck!



thank you very much,... Good Luck to you as well...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

subi said:


> I can see that, 60+5 have started receiving the invitation from yesterday, being in the same boat, I hope to receive it soon.
> 
> Accountant (General)
> Finger crossed


please update us once you received it... Cheers^^


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> please update us once you received it... Cheers^^


 I received my NSW invitation today at 12.30pm. EOI submitted on 06 Mar 2015 with 7 IELTS in all bands and 60+5 points score


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

kb181185 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted an EOI for External Auditor on 6 Mar 2015 with 65pts, min 7 in IELTS
> I got an invitation from NSW today at 12.30pm
> ...


great news!

your points is 65+5(SS)?


----------



## kb181185 (Mar 13, 2015)

askaboy said:


> great news!
> 
> your points is 65+5(SS)?


Nope, it was 60 + 5 (SS)


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations to all those who already received their invitations and all the best for waiting ones (including me  )


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

kb181185 said:


> Nope, it was 60 + 5 (SS)



congrats   please update the google doc


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> from what I've read in FAQ... its [email protected] ...
> 
> 
> Cliff201, could you confirm if this is the email address they used in sending invitations?
> ...



Yes, that is the email. You can add it to your whitelist so that their emails will never send to spam.

Cheers!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> Yes, that is the email. You can add it to your whitelist so that their emails will never send to spam.
> 
> Cheers!



Putting it in VIP list is enough i think.  Anyway, Thanks again... Do let us know as well when will you receive the SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa... 

One more thing, in case you know, i got my acs assessment and it looks like only 4yrs exp.. but my employment still continues... what document should i need to provide to stay that I already have 5+yrs? or new assessment should be shown so that i could get 10 pts for experience (5yrs+). 


Probably, 55+5 will be invited next week...... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> congrats   please update the google doc


it seems even some people with 60 points without SS are getting invite while other who even have 65 without SS are not getting invite...it is really confusing as to how NSW is issuing invite..

It will be beneficial for all if people who got invite can update the excel sheet.


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all 

The NSW invite to apply for state nomination mail comes from the id : <[email protected]> approximately around 10:00 AM Sydney time. Hope this helps. 

Cheers


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> Putting it in VIP list is enough i think.  Anyway, Thanks again... Do let us know as well when will you receive the SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa...
> 
> One more thing, in case you know, i got my acs assessment and it looks like only 4yrs exp.. but my employment still continues... what document should i need to provide to stay that I already have 5+yrs? or new assessment should be shown so that i could get 10 pts for experience (5yrs+).
> 
> ...



I will keep the forum posted.

I think you'd better seek advice on that from somebody else who are experts in the field. My occupation is Hotel Manager. Sorry can't help much.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi ,

Have a doubt regarding EOI "date of Effect". I had submitted my EOI on 14/JUL/2014 for 190 (for NSW SS ) and later i changed to 189 (wrongly with 55). 

Recently i had changed to 190 (for NSW SS) again on 8/FEB/2015. 

Still EOI says the date as 14/JUL/2014 as submission date. 

which date would NSW SS consider?

Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

G'day friends!

In July, I will have lived in Australia on a temporary visa for two years. I intend to submit my EOI for NSW SS in late-June or early-July, so I could be in the system as early as possible for the new round and for the new migration year. This also means, I'd be an on-shore applicant. However, late-July I will leave Australia, as my visa will expire. Thus, if NSW decided to sponsor me, I'd be already out of the country. Will it be a problem or cause any confusion?

Cheers!


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Congratulation to all who got the invite so far & best wishes for the rest of members here.

please guys whoever gets the invite don't forget to update the common sheet, this will help us to analyze and anticipate. 

Please Click Here to Update the Common Sheet


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Tashi_Norem said:


> it seems even some people with 60 points without SS are getting invite while other who even have 65 without SS are not getting invite...it is really confusing as to how NSW is issuing invite..
> 
> It will be beneficial for all if people who got invite can update the excel sheet.


Dear Tashi,
The data which available to us(invitations) indicates that NSW is processing on the basis of occupation. ICT and Accounts have to have higher points if they need SS. And NSW is issuing first higher point applicants right now.
However, if google sheet have more data, conclusion can be drawn very easily.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear Tashi,
> The data which available to us(invitations) indicates that NSW is processing on the basis of occupation. ICT and Accounts have to have higher points if they need SS. And NSW is issuing first higher point applicants right now.
> However, if google sheet have more data, conclusion can be drawn very easily.


Hi tirik.ijrad,
Thanks for the clarification. I could see the logic now...have drawn from the excel sheet as well.

once again thanks for the information


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi anyone has any idea on this please,

Have a doubt regarding EOI "date of Effect". I had submitted my EOI on 14/JUL/2014 for 190 (for NSW SS ) and later i changed to 189 (wrongly with 55). 

Recently i had changed to 190 (for NSW SS) again on 8/FEB/2015. 

Still EOI says the date as 14/JUL/2014 as submission date. 

which date would NSW SS consider?

Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

subi said:


> I can see that, 60+5 have started receiving the invitation from yesterday, being in the same boat, I hope to receive it soon.
> 
> Accountant (General)
> Finger crossed


I received my inivtiation around 1pm sydney time.

Accountant General
60+5 
Ielts 7 each


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

subi said:


> I received my inivtiation around 1pm sydney time.
> 
> Accountant General
> 60+5
> Ielts 7 each



Congrats! 

Would I be able to know your refer number is greater than 2500 or not?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

subi said:


> I received my inivtiation around 1pm sydney time.
> 
> Accountant General
> 60+5
> Ielts 7 each




congrats...can u please update the excel sheet...


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> congrats...can u please update the excel sheet...


All done


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

could you share your refer number?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello, 


Anyone from 263111 (55+5) received invite from NSW.

I have filed for state sponsorship since early February.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

why NSW prefer English Exam versus Experience. hmmmmm..... coz they rank it 

Score > English Exam > Experience > EOI date... 


and why some people is asking about reference number? just asking...


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> why NSW prefer English Exam versus Experience. hmmmmm..... coz they rank it
> 
> Score > English Exam > Experience > EOI date...
> 
> and why some people is asking about reference number? just asking...


to guess how many invitation issued


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

askaboy said:


> to guess how many invitation issued


alright.. now i know... ^^


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Anyone from 263111 (55+5) received invite from NSW.
> ...



Dear, so far I havent seen a single candidate of 263111 claiming for invitation received. Therefore, 55+5 is a dangerous combination in my opinion.
All the very best.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

leap said:


> Dear, so far I havent seen a single candidate of 263111 claiming for invitation received. Therefore, 55+5 is a dangerous combination in my opinion.
> All the very best.



don't surrender your hope... wait and see on next week... its already a rest day in Australia now.. hahaha


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a query regarding 190. I have got a invitation to apply from NSW Nomination. I have also opted for 189. I have asked my agent he said that its just a invitation from NSW government so need to worry as the application has not been lodged for Nomination and not approved .Its from Skillselect you have to get an invitation(after you state nomination application has been approved) to formally lodge your visa application.So now my question is will I be getting invite for 189 this 27 March.

Regards,
Prashanth


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> don't surrender your hope... wait and see on next week... its already a rest day in Australia now.. hahaha


Hahahaha....thanks for positive words....yeah hoping for the best and for sure by this I’ve learned that waiting is the most difficult bit. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding 190. I have got a invitation to apply from NSW Nomination. I have also opted for 189. I have asked my agent he said that its just a invitation from NSW government so need to worry as the application has not been lodged for Nomination and not approved .Its from Skillselect you have to get an invitation(after you state nomination application has been approved) to formally lodge your visa application.So now my question is will I be getting invite for 189 this 27 March.
> 
> ...


hey what is you dibp score, english exam, exp?  I assume its high coz u can apply in 189 

maybe wait for 189 first on 27 March. remember you only have 14days to apply for 190...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

leap said:


> Hahahaha....thanks for positive words....yeah hoping for the best and for sure by this I’ve learned that waiting is the most difficult bit. :fingerscrossed:


"Life was always a matter of waiting for the right moment to act."

Paulo Coelho


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> hey what is you dibp score, english exam, exp?  I assume its high coz u can apply in 189
> 
> maybe wait for 189 first on 27 March. remember you only have 14days to apply for 190...


60, PTE 7 Band, 5 Yrs.... Thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi. 
How many total invitations issued by NSW till now


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi.
> How many total invitations issued by NSW till now


Million dollar question


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

It would be great if everyone would put their occupation, points and ielts score as their signature


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

prashanth8101 said:


> 60, PTE 7 Band, 5 Yrs.... Thanks


Occupation??


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

kb181185 said:


> Nope, it was 60 + 5 (SS)


Congrats!!

Please share your occupation..


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Friends, anyone got invite for 261313?


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope 261313 would not have 60 points ppl in NSW as they are getting invites in 189 easily now a days until ceiling met there. What's say?


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Friends, anyone got invite for 261313?


from google doc, there's one guy of 261313 from China claimed he got the SS on Mar 10th. I am not necessarily believe it.


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> I hope 261313 would not have 60 points ppl in NSW as they are getting invites in 189 easily now a days until ceiling met there. What's say?


I can't agree with you any more. We are in the same boat.....


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

a21071 said:


> I can't agree with you any more. We are in the same boat.....


there is one guy "Harish" from 261313 with 65+5 points and IELTS 8 , 7 year experience, Either he didn't get invitation yet or he has not updated the sheet.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

leap said:


> Million dollar question


to check how many NSW issued invitation, u read this link at the table State/Territory nominations 2015 SkillSelect

in 2/2015: 16 invitations (190), 82 invitations (489
from 1 July 2014 to the end of February 2015: 1519 invitations (190), 923 invitations (489)


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Huy said:


> to check how many NSW issued invitation, u read this link at the table State/Territory nominations 2015 SkillSelect
> 
> in 2/2015: 16 invitations (190), 82 invitations (489
> from 1 July 2014 to the end of February 2015: 1519 invitations (190), 923 invitations (489)


Again we are not talking about 190 visa invitations,
We are talking about invitations From NSW to submit an applications for NSW SS.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> Again we are not talking about 190 visa invitations,
> We are talking about invitations From NSW to submit an applications for NSW SS.


I got it, u mean the ceiling of NSW invitations for each occupation ? No one knows, they will close when they are full. That's it


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

1519 are nominations for 190 not invitations according to new selection process from Feb 2015


----------



## biochandra (Feb 23, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Anyone from 263111 (55+5) received invite from NSW.
> ...



Im also in the same category with same job code, we are in same boat, no invites yet.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ne idea wen 55+5 gonna get invitations???
Occupation:Electronics Engineer.
English: 7 each
Experience 1 year 2 month.
EOI Effective:14 March 2015.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Please this people below:
Harish
Ali
Kamlesh
ABC
AD
chandrashekhar.B
SAK
TejaS
Mahbub
Santan
SKA

Please, update the spreadsheet in order to let us understanding the trend of the issued invitations or report to us if you got something/invite about NSW.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...4nw/edit#gid=0

Regards


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ne idea wen 55+5 gonna get invitations??? Occupation:Electronics Engineer. English: 7 each Experience 1 year 2 month. EOI Effective:14 March 2015.


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Any Systems Admins got invite?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Ne idea wen 55+5 gonna get invitations???
> Occupation:Electronics Engineer.
> English: 7 each
> Experience 1 year 2 month.
> EOI Effective:14 March 2015.


Try to analyze at your own.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Impossible to Know it, I think all the 55+5 should look for other options. 

It will be clear at the end of this month.

At this pace the cycle will be endless for only 60+ without SS. 

Because a lot of 189 visa people has chosen also 190 Visa. I called this a vicious circle. They are choosing slowly, and, on the other hand there are more people applying for the EOI-NSW with 60+....


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

According to the google sheet as of 20th March it has came down to 60+5 with IELTS 6. Hopefully in next week or so. it will reach at 55+5 with IELTS 7.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

There is a person claiming got ref 3600+ in spreadsheet. Is it possible ?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Are there any chances for 221111 accountant code with 7.5 ielts and 55 points + 5 nsw ss?


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Aston1234 said:


> There is a person claiming got ref 3600+ in spreadsheet. Is it possible ?


Subi May himself elaborate on that, if this reference number is right?



subi said:


> I received my inivtiation around 1pm sydney time.
> 
> Accountant General
> 60+5
> Ielts 7 each


P.S. I am not sure how does his reference number matters..
Only if we assume that invite reference numbers are sequential and started from 0, than it means NSW has already sent 3600+ invites under new system. 
Which seams unlikely to me. Because NSW has already issued 1500+ 190 visa invitations and they have total 4000 places for 190 in 2014/2015 session. which mean about 2500 places are left than why would NSW invite 3600+ people to submit SS applications.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

why does the state invite ppl with 60+ points people, the ones who really need the state sponsorship are the ones who are at 55 with 7 in IELTS.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> why does the state invite ppl with 60+ points people, the ones who really need the state sponsorship are the ones who are at 55 with 7 in IELTS.


because the occupation is not in the SOL list of DIBP but it is in the particular state's list. That's why they need state government to sponsor them. In fact, the demand is so high due to so many applicants


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> According to the google sheet as of 20th March it has came down to 60+5 with IELTS 6. Hopefully in next week or so. it will reach at 55+5 with IELTS 7.:fingerscrossed:


I am hoping that you are right........hope for the best...


----------



## diki (Feb 18, 2015)

Guys... I am having one doubt... Whether NSW only looking at DIBP points or they considers occupations or skill level as well..I mean does it effect under which ANZSCO u have applied in selecting applicants with same DIBP points.? To which professions they give priority?


----------



## imanust (Jan 10, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I am hoping that you are right........hope for the best...


That's never gonna happen.

It will keep circulating around 60+, because pretty much every single one of the 189 candidates will tick 190 as well when they submit the EOI.

It's a nightmare, 190. Whoever with 55 wanna wait for it, not good.


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

diki said:


> Guys... I am having one doubt... Whether NSW only looking at DIBP points or they considers occupations or skill level as well..I mean does it effect under which ANZSCO u have applied in selecting applicants with same DIBP points.? To which professions they give priority?


I think they follow their sequence and and select candidate. once any occupation reach to its limit then they close it.


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

rrajai said:


> I think they follow their sequence and and select candidate. once any occupation reach to its limit then they close it.


then we are all screwed up


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys,i have spoken NSW state department and raised the same question about 60+ points that they can opt for 189 then why would they come to NSW and response was good......
They told that they considering by date wise from October as there system was pathetic from October and they are selecting 60 plus points only for them who are not eligible for 189 means Occupations are not on DIBP Sol.....so there are fair number of chances for 55 plus and last thing they are considering IELTS 7 as a benchmark and then they are putting weight on experience if the client has same points but IELTS 7 ones have a better chance even if they don't have a experience.


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> Subi May himself elaborate on that, if this reference number is right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course ref no. matters. Because the 3rd round invites' ref no. starts from 2300 as the first 2 rounds supposed to issue 2000 invites plus some invalid applications. This financial year nsw planned to give out 4000 invites in total for all 3 rounds, that is how we can monitor the progress here.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello jdesai,

how did you talk with the NSW officials

Any idea when would the rounds come to 55 points holders

Even though there are many critics here who have been saying that it won't come to 55 points, but I am verymuch hopeful and also pray everyday that I should get invite ASAP, I have been trying desperately for PR now from almost 2 years.
After hell lot efforts and attempts I got 7 in all IELTS but now stuck for state sponsorship from past 1 year now

Need state sponsorship since ACS cut two years of my work experience and I am left with only two years now.


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

Aston1234 said:


> There is a person claiming got ref 3600+ in spreadsheet. Is it possible ?


I don't think Reference number is anything to do with this, My reference number is 2400+


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

cliff201 said:


> Of course ref no. matters. Because the 3rd round invites' ref no. starts from 2300 as the first 2 rounds supposed to issue 2000 invites plus some invalid applications. This financial year nsw planned to give out 4000 invites in total for all 3 rounds, that is how we can monitor the progress here.


My reference number is 2400+. which means they might have started from 2300. Not so sure how it works.


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

Guys, where can I see the reference number? I simply filled an EOI and selected nsw, do I need to apply to NSW separately as well using some form or something?


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

subi said:


> My reference number is 2400+. which means they might have started from 2300. Not so sure how it works.


Mine is 24xx sth too. 
One of my frds got 22xx from Oct intake, it should've started from 2300 this round.
Can I plz know which date you received your invite?


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

cliff201 said:


> Mine is 24xx sth too.
> One of my frds got 22xx from Oct intake, it should've started from 2300 this round.
> Can I plz know which date you received your invite?


Hi,

I got the invitation on 20th March. What about you??

Have you already submitted the invitation. I did on the same date. 

How much points altogether you had?

I was sitting on 60+5 7 in each


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

subi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the invitation on 20th March. What about you??
> 
> ...



Thanks for your info.
I got mine at 11am on 19th of March, and applied via the link that night at 9pm.
I have 65+5 SS.
All the best!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Guys,i have spoken NSW state department and raised the same question about 60+ points that they can opt for 189 then why would they come to NSW and response was good......
> They told that they considering by date wise from October as there system was pathetic from October and they are selecting 60 plus points only for them who are not eligible for 189 means Occupations are not on DIBP Sol.....so there are fair number of chances for 55 plus and last thing they are considering IELTS 7 as a benchmark and then they are putting weight on experience if the client has same points but IELTS 7 ones have a better chance even if they don't have a experience.


if they are only planning for 55 + ielts 7... oohh I'm dead coz i just have have 55 + ielts 6.... arrghhhh!!! but still, think positive.... hahahaha :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

subi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the invitation on 20th March. What about you??
> 
> ...


Hi expats...just wanted to know is NSW considering preference for those candidate who have studied in Australia or NSW...

thanks


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> if they are only planning for 55 + ielts 7... oohh I'm dead coz i just have have 55 + ielts 6.... arrghhhh!!! but still, think positive.... hahahaha :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


No one received invitation today?


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> if they are only planning for 55 + ielts 7... oohh I'm dead coz i just have have 55 + ielts 6.... arrghhhh!!! but still, think positive.... hahahaha :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Same here.. Hope we get an invitation.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

askaboy said:


> No one received invitation today?


no news yet... aww


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> if they are only planning for 55 + ielts 7... oohh I'm dead coz i just have have 55 + ielts 6.... arrghhhh!!! but still, think positive.... hahahaha :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Same here.. Hope we get an invitation.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Same here as well dear....55+5 and 6 ielts although is indeed a very dangerous combination but still hoping for the best. All the very best 6 ielts candidates...


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

me too.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Did anyone get invitation today?? My code is 261313, did anyone from this code get invitation from NSW?? What are the chances of getting invite under 261313 with points 55 and IELTS 6.5?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Subi and Cliff for which occupation code did you apply for, is your occupation present on the SOL for 189 visa


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Did anyone get invitation today?? My code is 261313, did anyone from this code get invitation from NSW?? What are the chances of getting invite under 261313 with points 55 and IELTS 6.5?


The chance is very slim, we are in the same boat. I will take another IELTS in this Apr, hope I can get a better score.


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

who is angelajunbo? I saw you has been invited for NSW SS for 2631313 occupation, can you please share us with your invitation info? 
btw, it's really strange, you're eligible for 189 why you choose to apply 190?


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi guys,


Did anyone from 221112 category got the invitation. I have DIBP 55 + 5SS and IELTS 7. Still waiting to hear from NSW 

I have seen someone in the accountant general category got the invitation. Any clue about the management accountants as well??

I wish good luck to all of you!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

a21071 said:


> who is angelajunbo? I saw you has been invited for NSW SS for 2631313 occupation, can you please share us with your invitation info?
> btw, it's really strange, you're eligible for 189 why you choose to apply 190?


why really strange? you can't stop them applying... they just want some possibilities to go to Australia in an earliest time... well, it would be good for them, bad for us.. 

be stick to your goal and don't quentioned other people's strategies or plans...   

#justsaying


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> why really strange? you can't stop them applying... they just want some possibilities to go to Australia in an earliest time... well, it would be good for them, bad for us..
> 
> be stick to your goal and don't quentioned other people's strategies or plans...
> 
> #justsaying


It's human nature to get everything they can get, so take it or leave it!

But may best result for everyone on this forum including myself!


----------



## diki (Feb 18, 2015)

leap said:


> Anyone got invitation today? Plz do update...


I think today they have not send any invitations....as such no updates till now....I think they took a break for today in sending invitations.... hopefully tomorrow we have some positive news....


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Subi and Cliff for which occupation code did you apply for, is your occupation present on the SOL for 189 visa



my occupation code is 141311 and it's only on CSOL.
BTW, my application was approved today and I received 190 nomination invite to elodge my visa. 
Just an update and I put up on the spreadsheet too.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow that was fast! Congrats


----------



## junelion (Jan 27, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> my occupation code is 141311 and it's only on CSOL.
> BTW, my application was approved today and I received 190 nomination invite to elodge my visa.
> Just an update and I put up on the spreadsheet too.
> Congrats


----------



## joean (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Wishing you all success!!

I have applied one month back with 55+ 5 for Software Engineer "IELTS (L,R,S =7 & W=6.5)" is this equal to 7 (Just curious, since i saw a post with 7 is considered). 

NSW will consider the application till March end ? Please suggest any input will be greatly help.

When will be the next invitation round ?? 

Thanks 
Joean.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> my occupation code is 141311 and it's only on CSOL.
> BTW, my application was approved today and I received 190 nomination invite to elodge my visa.
> Just an update and I put up on the spreadsheet too.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif


you're a beast.. hahaha so fastttttt ^^^^

congrats!!! congrats!!! congrats!!! congrats!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

joean said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wishing you all success!!
> 
> ...


No, unfortunately your score is 6. IELTS scores are 6, 7, and 8, all bands.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

joean said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wishing you all success!!
> 
> ...


There will be no invitation rounds... they will randomly nominate people according to their demand & need, and I am on the same boat as you are... so in my opinion there is not much chance for us untill there are no people left above the competent english requirement and I think that will never going to happen... So improve your english and change the boat... that's the only option left here...


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> my occupation code is 141311 and it's only on CSOL.
> BTW, my application was approved today and I received 190 nomination invite to elodge my visa.
> Just an update and I put up on thhe spreadsheet too.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif


Hi Cliff,

Congrats.

You mentioned about a reference number in one of ur previous post? What was that?

I only select NSW in Skill select, but didn't apply separately for NSW. Do I need to do that. I'm very confused. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> There will be no invitation rounds... they will randomly nominate people according to their demand & need, and I am on the same boat as you are... so in my opinion there is not much chance for us untill there are no people left above the competent english requirement and I think that will never going to happen... So improve your english and change the boat... that's the only option left here...




most of us are too anxious waiting for the good luck, especially for ppl with 55 plus ielts 6, the chance is too slim. The best way is to own your own destiny, try to improve your English level.


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> Hi Cliff,
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> ...


If your EOI is selected, you will receive a invitation email from NSW. In that email, a link will lead you to their application system, once you complete the application and the payment then a ref no. will issue to you. This number is the media for all the correspondences between you and NSW.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> Great to see guys starting a Thread For NSW FEB 2015 Intake. I am also planing to apply in The Engg Technologist category.
> 
> Anyone in the same occupation please share your thoughts and infos


hi, i submitted my EOI for subclass 190 with 60 points on 20 FEb 15 and waiting for EOI invite for the same category.
Not sure when i will receive. Lets keep this thread live to know the actions happening...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

a21071 said:


> most of us are too anxious waiting for the good luck, especially for ppl with 55 plus ielts 6, the chance is too slim. The best way is to own your own destiny, try to improve your English level.


I think we are all aware of the slim chances for pple with 55 +SS, still we are keeping our fingers crossed..and meanwhile we are trying to improve our IELTS....It will be good if people stop discouraging those in this category..

lets hope for the best


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Pls send updated spread sheet 

Thx


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

So as I understand here, Age - 30 points, Education - 15 points, PTE - 10 points, Work Exp - 0 points. I have very less chances of getting an invite, right?


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

reference number 399* meaning 500 invitation remaining????????? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

pk001 said:


> reference number 399* meaning 500 invitation remaining????????? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



They already issued two thousands invitations?I couldn't imagine it!


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

pk001 said:


> reference number 399* meaning 500 invitation remaining????????? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Feel blue, sigh


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Nope, they have stopped at 2400+ that is all we know about it.


----------



## wanderludwig (Jul 12, 2013)

cliff201 said:


> my occupation code is 141311 and it's only on CSOL.
> BTW, my application was approved today and I received 190 nomination invite to elodge my visa.
> Just an update and I put up on the spreadsheet too.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif


May I know your ref number?at least 3 or 2 first digits


----------



## wanderludwig (Jul 12, 2013)

junelion said:


> cliff201 said:
> 
> 
> > my occupation code is 141311 and it's only on CSOL.
> ...


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

They have just said in the previous thread..

24XX

Rds


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

So it is moving . One invitation fro today 3 March from spread sheet. still 60+5 SS and IELTS 6. 
Good thing is processing of application is fast ad cliff got 190 visa invitation in just 4 days. so that is positive.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

What is the occupation of this guy who got invitation 

It means NSW starts inviting people with ielts 6 bands as well


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> So it is moving . One invitation fro today 3 March from spread sheet. still 60+5 SS and IELTS 6.
> Good thing is processing of application is fast ad cliff got 190 visa invitation in just 4 days. so that is positive.



Yes, I reckon that NSW is actually working hard on the selection process and screening applications received. My case officer informed me the outcome of my application in an hour after getting further documents from me. I still think the selection is on trial, which only a small number of invites sent to test the new system. However, with the rumor of ref no. being over 3000, I appreciate if anyone can give clarification on that as my frds with 55 are waiting anxiously too. Thanks.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> What is the occupation of this guy who got invitation
> 
> It means NSW starts inviting people with ielts 6 bands as well


He has 60+5, so he is ahead of 55+5 with 7 on IELTS


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

cliff201 said:


> my occupation code is 141311 and it's only on CSOL.
> BTW, my application was approved today and I received 190 nomination invite to elodge my visa.
> Just an update and I put up on the spreadsheet too.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif


Hi Cliff,

Even I got the invitation on 20th March and applied on the same day.

When you say MY APPLICATION WAS APPROVED, WHAT DOES THAT MEAN???

Does that mean you have received a confirmation email from NSW saying u are ready to lodge 190 to immi. 
Please clarify. As their processing time is 12 weeks so how can they be so fast????


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

subi said:


> Hi Cliff,
> 
> Even I got the invitation on 20th March and applied on the same day.
> 
> ...



I received two emails 4 days after I applied through the link in my invitation email. One says my application was approved and another one was to invite me to lodge my 190 visa in skillselect. I know the timeframe is 12 weeks for processing but my case was done so fast that I did not expect it either, maybe my case officer was in a good mood on the day haha. Good luck.


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

cliff201 said:


> I received two emails 4 days after I applied through the link in my invitation email. One says my application was approved and another one was to invite me to lodge my 190 visa in skillselect. I know the timeframe is 12 weeks for processing but my case was done so fast that I did not expect it either, maybe my case officer was in a good mood on the day haha. Good luck.



Hi cliff,

Thanks for the prompt reply, If you dont mind can you say me the points breakup. Just want to compare mine with yours

In total, I have 60+5

30 for age
10 english
15 bachelor
5 for work
5 for NSW


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

subi said:


> Hi cliff,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply, If you dont mind can you say me the points breakup. Just want to compare mine with yours
> 
> ...


You are welcome.
I have another 5 points for australian study requirement. Rest is all the same as yours.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone got invitation today??


----------



## william5939 (Mar 24, 2015)

hi, guys, 

i got L 7.5 R 8 W7.5 S 6.5 and average 7.5, what is my ielts score in 190SS NSW application, (someone told me my score maybe 6.5, ) so which is my score? 6.5? or 7.5? 

thank you


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

william5939 said:


> hi, guys,
> 
> i got L 7.5 R 8 W7.5 S 6.5 and average 7.5, what is my ielts score in 190SS NSW application, (someone told me my score maybe 6.5, ) so which is my score? 6.5? or 7.5?
> 
> thank you


6.0


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> I received two emails 4 days after I applied through the link in my invitation email. One says my application was approved and another one was to invite me to lodge my 190 visa in skillselect. I know the timeframe is 12 weeks for processing but my case was done so fast that I did not expect it either, maybe my case officer was in a good mood on the day haha. Good luck.


maybe because you're in Australia?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

is it for real? someone got invitation yesterday 60 (without SP) and ielts 6....???

so meaning, the next would be 55 + ielts 7 ... then 55 + ielts 6 (yahooooo)....... but when? hahahaha


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> is it for real? someone got invitation yesterday 60 (without SP) and ielts 6....???
> 
> so meaning, the next would be 55 + ielts 7 ... then 55 + ielts 6 (yahooooo)....... but when? hahahaha


The 55 with Ielts 7.0 group won't have to wait long IMHO. But there are not many chances for the 6.0 group.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> is it for real? someone got invitation yesterday 60 (without SP) and ielts 6....???
> 
> so meaning, the next would be 55 + ielts 7 ... then 55 + ielts 6 (yahooooo)....... but when? hahahaha


Perhaps, they have not started the new system and they are testing it.

Maybe Friday!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> The 55 with Ielts 7.0 group won't have to wait long IMHO. But there are not many chances for the 6.0 group.



waaaa i have 55 + 6 ielts..... thinkkkkkkk +++++++...... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

i have a deadline for this nsw system. if there's no invitation until next week, i will take PTE... awwww


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Perhaps, they have not started the new system and they are testing it.
> 
> Maybe Friday!


i hope so... awww


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

How about 7.5 each and 55+5 ss ...what are the chances under 221111

Do they give more importance to 7.5 than 7? 

I am hesitant to prepare to appear for PTE, I want nsw ss. 

What are the chances to get it :confused2:


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> How about 7.5 each and 55+5 ss ...what are the chances under 221111
> 
> Do they give more importance to 7.5 than 7?
> 
> ...


it seems you are not reading about taking visa in australia...

just to let you know, in terms of giving points, australia is only concern on 6, 7, 8 score.. etc.

example: L-8.5, R-8, W-8, S-6 --> your score still 6...
L-8.5, R-7, W-8, S-8 --> your score still 7...
L-9, R-9, W-8, S-9 --> your score still 8...

Did you get the logic? 

Thus, 7.5 average score you've got is no bearing... they will only differentiate applicants with ielts 7.


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

I am really bugged up now.Having only 55+5 points but seems no invitation for us.Not getting desired score in PTE as well.God please listen! Its really indispensable for me to get invitation no other option


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> it seems you are not reading about taking visa in australia...
> 
> just to let you know, in terms of giving points, australia is only concern on 6, 7, 8 score.. etc.
> 
> ...



In addition to above logic, as per my knowledge 7.5 each is Proficient Plus. Although this will not have any impact on his points break up for NSW and 189 (which is very clear for 6,7 and 8). But for the Southern Australia there is a requirement of COMPETENT PLUS (6.5 each).


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

leap said:


> In addition to above logic, as per my knowledge 7.5 each is Proficient Plus. Although this will not have any impact on his points break up for NSW and 189 (which is very clear for 6,7 and 8). But for the Southern Australia there is a requirement of COMPETENT PLUS (6.5 each).


We are not concerned about South Australia here matie. Orange and apple.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Has any one got invitation today?
Please add two more columns in the sheet "NSW SS Applied Date" and "NSW SS Approved Date" after "NSW Invitation Email date"

Thanks?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Friends kindly update if any one received invitation today?
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

No Invitations today??   We all are desperately waiting to hear something about invitations, guys kindly update if anyone get invited... Thanks.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

leap said:


> In addition to above logic, as per my knowledge 7.5 each is Proficient Plus. Although this will not have any impact on his points break up for NSW and 189 (which is very clear for 6,7 and 8). But for the Southern Australia there is a requirement of COMPETENT PLUS (6.5 each).


ohh i'm not aware about 6.5 all for competent... as far as i know, if its competetent atleast 6... if its proficient, atleast 7...

anyway, thanks for the info..


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

leap said:


> Come on dear...U r not even concerned about NSW as well....only the factor is u r eligible for it thats why u r having concerns.
> 
> I just wanted to clear the discrepancy of the question which was asked regarding 7.5 each.
> 
> No hard feelings matie (ornage and apple)


I am an Aussie now why should I care about the Nomination? On the contrary, I do care about NSW because I reside in Sydney.

I was just wondering why ppl are sill asking questions about English proficiency here. It is crystal clear in the first place. Is it fair? Maybe not, but it's not what ppl should be concerned about right?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I really hope they are not going to change the importance of English language proficiency in the upcoming immigration year. I have hope now, but otherwise I am doomed!


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

We lodged EOI yesterday with 55+5 to NSW? what are chances PTE IS 65 and above and experience 8 and more job code 263111 anyone got approved from IT?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> I am an Aussie now why should I care about the Nomination? On the contrary, I do care about NSW because I reside in Sydney.
> 
> I was just wondering why ppl are sill asking questions about English proficiency here. It is crystal clear in the first place. Is it fair? Maybe not, but it's not what ppl should be concerned about right?


Dear Blackrider,

I aready agreed with ur post that competent plus has nothing to do with NSW nomination. It will be considered as competent.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

hear some doubt. nsw nomination new system consider months experience or only 3 years ,5years ,10years.
for example 
(1) candidate 1
exp-2.6
(2)candidate -2
exp-2.7
which candidate invite first or both are in same


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> I received two emails 4 days after I applied through the link in my invitation email. One says my application was approved and another one was to invite me to lodge my 190 visa in skillselect. I know the timeframe is 12 weeks for processing but my case was done so fast that I did not expect it either, maybe my case officer was in a good mood on the day haha. Good luck.


Hi 

Happy to share that I too received the approved nomination confirmation and an invitation to lodge my 190 visa in skill select too. This was unexpected and I am surprised that the 12 week window has been reduced to less than a week. This is FYI only. 

Cheers


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

NHenry01 said:


> Hi
> 
> Happy to share that I too received the approved nomination confirmation and an invitation to lodge my 190 visa in skill select too. This was unexpected and I am surprised that the 12 week window has been reduced to less than a week. This is FYI only.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats ...it seems NSW nomination is fast contrary to what we believe and expected..all the best for rest of the process...We are yet to receive nomination and our fingers are crossed...


----------



## Kanchu.purohit (Sep 10, 2014)

*NSW invitation*

Hi Guys,

Any one who had received an invitation to apply for VISA 190 through email from NWS. Please let me know if some ones receives an invitation to apply by NSW?

Regards
Kanchan


----------



## Hasdude (Mar 24, 2015)

*System admin*

Hi guys,
I've lodged my EOI on the 28th of January 2015 with 55 points, IELTS 7 and with a Positive skills assessment as a Systems admin (262113). What are my chances as of now? Been waiting for ages...

Cheers,
Hasitha


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Hasdude said:


> Hi guys,
> I've lodged my EOI on the 28th of January 2015 with 55 points, IELTS 7 and with a Positive skills assessment as a Systems admin (262113). What are my chances as of now? Been waiting for ages...
> 
> Cheers,
> Hasitha


you have been waiting for AGES??? heyyy its just 2 months ago.. there are a lot of hopeful applicants who lodged their application last year... hahaha  

So just wait and see.. if its yours, it would be given to you... ^^


----------



## joean (Oct 31, 2013)

Appreciate your response.!.

All best for your upcoming exam. 

Thanks


----------



## Hasdude (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey, thanx for the reply but what I meant when I said that I have been waiting for ages is that I have been waiting from December 2013 upto now until nsw was ready to accept nomination applications... But right now, since my occupation is still not in the nsw csol, I am waiting till June or the next list update...


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

You have so much patience.More than a year
:joy::sob:


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

What i assume that now pplz who are receiving invitations are not updating the spreadsheet


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

It seems like this only, either members are not updating the sheet or NSW stopped sending the invites....


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Hasdude said:


> Hi guys, I've lodged my EOI on the 28th of January 2015 with 55 points, IELTS 7 and with a Positive skills assessment as a Systems admin (262113). What are my chances as of now? Been waiting for ages... Cheers, Hasitha


SysAdmins are the unlucky ones. I have 8 in IELTS and been waiting since last July 😳


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> It seems like this only, either members are not updating the sheet or NSW stopped sending the invites....


IELTS am coming :boxing: this waiting is killing me


----------



## fredma0913 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi guys,

the google sheet has been messed ub by somebody?!!!
Is there anybody who can restore from the data yesterday?


----------



## silent_watcher (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,
wanted to know what are the prospects for getting an invite from NSW for ICT Business Analyst folks with IELTS score of 7 ( R 7.5, L 7, W 7, S 8).

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

silent_watcher said:


> Hi Guys, wanted to know what are the prospects for getting an invite from NSW for ICT Business Analyst folks with IELTS score of 7 ( R 7.5, L 7, W 7, S 8). Thanks in Advance


Give your point breakup
Age
Ielts
Studies
Experience

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## silent_watcher (Mar 24, 2015)

*ICT Business Analyst*

Age 27 - *30 points*
Ielts Acedmic ( L 7, R 7.5, S 8, W 7), I have given the general test ( which was way easier..awaiting results) *10 points*
Studies American U/G degree *15 points*.
Experience 3 years of experience, but ACS only gave me a year 

SO total *55* points.....with the mercy of nsw i can have 5 more...

Thanks for responding. Looking forward to your reply.


p.s It would be cool to know how many people are applying for ICT Business ANalyst on 190 since the cap has been reached on 189 ( for this year)


----------



## silent_watcher (Mar 24, 2015)

*plz ignore*

Age 27 - *30 points*
Ielts Acedmic ( L 7, R 7.5, S 8, W 7), I have given the general test ( which was way easier) *10 points*
Studies American U/G degree 15 points.
Experience 3 years of experience, but ACS only gave me a year 

SO total *55* points.....with the mercy of nsw i can have 5 more...

Thanks for responding. Looking forward to your reply.


It would be cool to know how many people are applying for ICT Business ANalyst on 190 since the cap has been reached on 189..
Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum[/QUOTE]


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you guys for having this thread! Been monitoring the posts and have also filled up details on the spreadsheet. Only question is may I ask who is doing the updating when it comes to ranking and what are the chances that NSW follows such rankings?

Thanks a lot and good luck to us all!










_______________________________________________
Occupation:141311 Hotel Manager | VETASSESS : Positive (1 Year) 18-DEC-2014 | IELTS: L8 R8 W7 S8 13-MAR-2015 | EOI 55 points: 24-MAR-2015 | Working in OZ under 457 VISA Since 04-DEC-2014


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I passed the NAATI professional translator exam and I have 60 points now. So I directly go for 189 and leave NSW for you guys. good luck!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Please share some light about NAATI EXAMS....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

captain_hoomi said:


> I passed the NAATI professional translator exam and I have 60 points now. So I directly go for 189 and leave NSW for you guys. good luck!


Please share some light on NAATI .....which one is easier like proffesional,paraproffesional,Interpreter, translator...???


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Any updates guys?? everyday start with a disappointment...


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes pls share the info.Can we give? i didn't hear about this.I am also in need of 5 points.



captain_hoomi said:


> I passed the NAATI professional translator exam and I have 60 points now. So I directly go for 189 and leave NSW for you guys. good luck!


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

I just now read the docs reg NAATI exam and it is really annoying now that we have missed the date.The exam held on first week of March and we can not give untill september(next schedule) only two times a year


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

And i guess this is only for translotors ...


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Last week there were invitations on Wednesday to Friday..hopefully this week too


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

sweetmann27 said:


> And i guess this is only for translotors ...


Para-levels, both interpretation and translation, are accepted.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Please share some light about NAATI EXAMS....


It's off topic but I explain about NAATI as you requested. I took the professional translation exam as it was the only option for English to Persian direction. so I don't have info about other types of it. NAATI exam (any type of it) gives you 5 points of "Credentialled community language qualifications" but is more expensive than IELTS. It costs around 900$AUD and the good thing is you can take it in your country as well. So let me explain about the professional translation exam:

1- you can take it in two directions, either from English to your language or vice versa!

2- You will be given 3 passages and you have to translate only two. In order to pass you have to get at least 29/45 from each passage

3- You will be given 3 questions about the Ethics of the Profession and you have to answer 2 questions. the pass mark is 5 out of 10

Overall, you have to get 70 to pass the exam.

If you pass the exam, you can purchase your own NAATI stamp and you will become an official NAATI translator. You also get 5 valuable points. 
The thing is , you have to be really good in your own language!! Now some other info:

NAATI Website: http://www.naati.com.au

Exam booklet: http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/Accreditation_by_Testing_booklet.pdf

Ethics: http://ausit.org/ausit/documents/code_of_ethics_full.pdf


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> It's off topic but I explain about NAATI as you requested. I took the professional translation exam as it was the only option for English to Persian direction. so I don't have info about other types of it. NAATI exam (any type of it) gives you 5 points of "Credentialled community language qualifications" but is more expensive than IELTS. It costs around 900$AUD and the good thing is you can take it in your country as well. So let me explain about the professional translation exam:
> 
> 1- you can take it in two directions, either from English to your language or vice versa!
> 
> ...


No invite today...again the process has slowed down..so sad....fingers:confused2: crossed


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Tashi_Norem said:


> No invite today...again the process has slowed down..so sad....fingers:confused2: crossed


My goodness no invites since 23rd. Hope they are just busy in accessing the applications submitted as the result of invites sent from 18th -23rd March 2015. And They have not stopped issuing invites because they just feel like it.
NAATI thing is good, some time ago I looked into it , I just thought it only applies to Indigenous Australian Languages.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

They might be preparing themselves for India vs Australia tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

any idea how many invitation given by NSW.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

keyur said:


> any idea how many invitation given by NSW.


There are 12 in google sheet. But I read here someone said that reference number for October intake was at 2300+ and now people who are sharing there reference number that range is in 2400s. So they might have issued 100 or 200 invitations at max. Couldn't be more than that because they are finalizing applications in 4-5 days now and send back response to applicants.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

As per spreadsheet 12.
In real 100 to 200.
So we can predict *real =spreadsheet *10 * OR *Real =spreadsheet *15*

For only 60 and 65 point


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> There are 12 in google sheet. But I read here someone said that reference number for October intake was at 2300+ and now people who are sharing there reference number that range is in 2400s. So they might have issued 100 or 200 invitations at max. Couldn't be more than that because they are finalizing applications in 4-5 days now and send back response to applicants.


You mean for Februray the Invitation will be max 100 or 200. So, no hopes this time also for 55+5=60 points. No idea when we get Invitation. Gyus, can anybody tell me for 261313 how many invitation got (overall). I can predect we get it or not, every day living with tension life.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

bhaskar soreddi said:


> You mean for Februray the Invitation will be max 100 or 200. So, no hopes this time also for 55+5=60 points. No idea when we get Invitation. Gyus, can anybody tell me for 261313 how many invitation got (overall). I can predect we get it or not, every day living with tension life.


No i didn't mean there will be total 100-200 invites. 
I said they have already issued 100-200 invites so far since 18th March. 
More invitations should come there are still lot of places left.
There are 4 261313 in sheet who has received the invitations. In actual more invitations should have been sent to 261313.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

keyur said:


> As per spreadsheet 12.
> In real 100 to 200.
> So we can predict *real =spreadsheet *10 * OR *Real =spreadsheet *15*
> 
> For only 60 and 65 point


All sorts of speculation and nobody knows exactly how many invitations are issued and how NSW is considering selection for invitation....only NSW and god knows


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

This waiting really kills   

I called NSW today to check if they have completed the selection process , since there were no invites for past 3 days.

And their reply was - "As stated on our website, the selection and invitation process will be ongoing until the end of June.

Figures for the number of invitations sent won't be published/revealed " 




Occupation:261312 Developer Programmer| ACS : 18-02-14 | IELTS 6 | Claiming Partner skills | EOI 60 points(Without SS) : 14-JUL-14 | SS NSW (waiting invitation)


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> This waiting really kills
> 
> I called NSW today to check if they have completed the selection process , since there were no invites for past 3 days.
> 
> ...



Dont panic guys....hope for the best....particularly 55+5 friends do not lose ur hopes....


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

bhaskar soreddi said:


> You mean for Februray the Invitation will be max 100 or 200. So, no hopes this time also for 55+5=60 points. No idea when we get Invitation. Gyus, can anybody tell me for 261313 how many invitation got (overall). I can predect we get it or not, every day living with tension life.


I have also applied under 261313, and didn't hear any thing under this code  and yes i can understand very well our everyday tension and disappointment.


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> This waiting really kills
> 
> I called NSW today to check if they have completed the selection process , since there were no invites for past 3 days.
> 
> ...




I saw you have 60 points, I guess you will be the next lucky guy.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

a21071 said:


> I saw you have 60 points, I guess you will be the next lucky guy.


Hoping so... 
Still i pray for all the 55 pointers too..... ( Couple of days back, even i was in the same condition )

Occupation:261312 Developer Programmer| ACS : 18-02-14 | IELTS 6 | Claiming Partner skills | EOI 60 points(Without SS) : 14-JUL-14 | SS NSW (waiting invitation)


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

*Why 60 points holders need SS?*

Hi All,

Just a clarification....why 60 points holders are still seeking for State Sponsorship?Don't it affect your processing time?especially if you are going for NSW SS which usually takes 12 weeks processing time,further more State Sponsorship is for ppl who have 55 pts and looking for 5 pts from SS.You are merely affecting 55 pts holders quota.DIBP should look into this....


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

vinaaysiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a clarification....why 60 points holders are still seeking for State Sponsorship?Don't it affect your processing time?especially if you are going for NSW SS which usually takes 12 weeks processing time,further more State Sponsorship is for ppl who have 55 pts and looking for 5 pts from SS.You are merely affecting 55 pts holders quota.DIBP should look into this....


many of them have an occupation which is not in SOL list, but it's in state list so they can't lodge subclass 189. I think this is the only reason that 60 point people still apply for SS


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Huy said:


> many of them have an occupation which is not in SOL list, but it's in state list so they can't lodge subclass 189. I think this is the only reason that 60 point people still apply for SS


Then there are people who are claiming 5 points for partner/spouse skill. But their spouse/partner's profession is not available in SOL, so they can not got for 189.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Expats, 

I have a query . can you please suggest me on the same:

I have applied for NSW 190.Today i got my PTE score with 65+ each.
I am eligible for English 10 points now,which I dint have with 0.5short in IELTS. 
If i modify my EOI tomorrow with new score,Am eligible for 189 visa under 261313 anzsco code in next round.?

Shall I choose both 189 and 190 both in my EOI, if NSW is sending invites for 65 points. (Considering the occupation ceiling for 261313 in coming months.?

Please guide and suggest.

Thanks,
Manpreet Kaur

Please clear the confusion.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a query . can you please suggest me on the same:
> 
> ...


good job bro. U can submit 1 for 190, 1 for 189. They are independent so don't worry


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a query . can you please suggest me on the same:
> 
> ...


Why limit yourself to 1 state by going on 190? 
occupation ceiling for 2613 is at 4224 out of 5005.
781 places left for 2613 in 189. on average about 470 189 invitations for 2613 were sent by DIBP. So By that rate it will take around two months till ceiling reaches. In 13th March round EOI cut off date was 20th FEB. Next round is on 27 March.So if you update your EOI Today you might get invite in a round after 27th March.
It depends on you whether you want to 190 or 189.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Huy said:


> good job bro. U can submit 1 for 190, 1 for 189. They are independent so don't worry


Thanks for prompt reply.
So you mean I can submit two EOIs ? One existing one and one with new score of PTE specifying 190?

Or in same EOI i can edit english test from IELTS to PTE and choose both 189 and 190.?


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

ManpreetK said:


> Thanks for prompt reply.
> So you mean I can submit two EOIs ? One existing one and one with new score of PTE specifying 190?
> 
> Or in same EOI i can edit english test from IELTS to PTE and choose both 189 and 190.?


only one EOI and u tick 189 and 190. It will show 2 applications, 1 for 189 1 for 190 in a same EOI account.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> Why limit yourself to 1 state by going on 190?
> occupation ceiling for 2613 is at 4224 out of 5005.
> 781 places left for 2613 in 189. on average about 470 189 invitations for 2613 were sent by DIBP. So By that rate it will take around two months till ceiling reaches. In 13th March round EOI cut off date was 20th FEB. Next round is on 27 March.So if you update your EOI Today you might get invite in a round after 27th March.
> It depends on you whether you want to 190 or 189.


Can you please advice if i can choose both? 189/190.
Because 190, we are not sure when we can get invite. Atleast 190 is sure way and faster.
But i have limited knowledge on the same. so would like to have expert opinion.
Please suggest.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Huy said:


> only one EOI and u tick 189 and 190. It will show 2 applications, 1 for 189 1 for 190 in a same EOI account.


Ok. Cool. That means whatever invit we get first, we can proceed with that. Is that so.?
One invite and other one is auto disabled or something like that.?


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

ManpreetK said:


> Ok. Cool. That means whatever invit we get first, we can proceed with that. Is that so.?
> One invite and other one is auto disabled or something like that.?


Yes, whatever comes first. For me, it's still there, not disabled . 60 points 189 applicant will get invitation very soon, after 1 to 2 rounds.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ManpreetK said:


> Can you please advice if i can choose both? 189/190.
> Because 190, we are not sure when we can get invite. Atleast 190 is sure way and faster.
> But i have limited knowledge on the same. so would like to have expert opinion.
> Please suggest.


190 is longer way. Not faster. Bind you for two years. And costlier too!!!


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 190 is longer way. Not faster. Bind you for two years. And costlier too!!!


Sorry, yes I meant 189 is sure way and faster.
And 190 is only wait.
As suggested, I should opt for both. Let's c  have been in the queue fr 3years me.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Please update the sheet for better understanding......


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

no invitation yet for this week??? waaaaa i think i need to take PTE soon... grrrrrrr...... we have to be patient.... "Patience is a virtue.... buuutttt Time is Gold" hahaha


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> no invitation yet for this week??? waaaaa i think i need to take PTE soon... grrrrrrr...... we have to be patient.... "Patience is a virtue.... buuutttt Time is Gold" hahaha


haha, be patient for what u are really sure. Waiting for 190 is nothing coz it would take forever, lol. U may consider subclass 489 like me, timeline is fast and furious


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi my points are as follows :

Age-25 points
Degree- 15 points
2 year study requirement-5 points
Professional year program -5 points
IELTS - 10 points

Analyst programmer . 

Launched EOI for 189 .

Just launched different EOI for 190 state sponsorship NSW (65 points) .

Does anyone know how long it is going to take for either one ??


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Huy said:


> haha, be patient for what u are really sure. Waiting for 190 is nothing coz it would take forever, lol. U may consider subclass 489 like me, timeline is fast and furious


Hi

Do you have any relative over there? For State nomination without relatives, is it highly competitive?


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

gvishal9 said:


> Hi my points are as follows :
> 
> Age-25 points
> Degree- 15 points
> ...


system analyst reached the ceiling. I'm not sure about state sponsorship but for 189, u must wait until 7/2015 for the next financial year.


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

There are still 800 left in occupation ceilings for this year (Analyst programmer) .

My brother is a citizen. He can give me 10 points for 489 family sponsored visa . 

I have launched 2 EOI's so far for 189 and 190


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

gvishal9 said:


> There are still 800 left in occupation ceilings for this year (Analyst programmer) .
> 
> My brother is a citizen. He can give me 10 points for 489 family sponsored visa .
> 
> I have launched 2 EOI's so far for 189 and 190


is it 261311? I got mistake. U will get invitation after 1 to 2 rounds for 189


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

Huy said:


> is it 261311? I can't find it in the ceiling table. U may need state sponsor, u can't apply independently like 189 or 489 family sponsor




2613 Software and Applications Programmers	5005(Overall) 4224 (occupied) .

261311 - analyst programmer .

261312 - developer programmer 

261313- Application programmer . 

Thats how it is . Please comment only if you know the subject (I dont mean to be rude) .Hope you understand. Thank you.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

gvishal9 said:


> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers	5005(Overall) 4224 (occupied) .
> 
> 261311 - analyst programmer .
> 
> ...


I got mistake, have a look the old one, i already edited


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

Huy said:


> I got mistake, have a look the old one, i already edited


Thank you huy .


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

gvishal9 said:


> Hi my points are as follows :
> 
> Age-25 points
> Degree- 15 points
> ...


i think theres a draw this week.. you might be included. if there's no enough 65+ 

Goodluck


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> i think theres a draw this week.. you might be included. if there's no enough 65+
> 
> Goodluck


Is the draw for 189 or 190 ? 


189 i have launched EOI yesterday and 190 today .


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

gvishal9 said:


> is the draw for 189 or 190 ?
> 
> 
> 189 i have launched eoi yesterday and 190 today .


189


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gvishal9 said:


> Is the draw for 189 or 190 ?
> 
> 189 i have launched EOI yesterday and 190 today .


EOIs are "launched" or "lodged"?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Both can be used I believe. But we are not testing English here. For English, IELTS, PTE or TOEFL is enough.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Both can be used I believe. But we are not testing English here. For English, IELTS, PTE or TOEFL is enough.


lol


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> EOIs are "launched" or "lodged"?


Perhaps you should go and sit in english class rather than commenting here. n by the way..i scored all 7 or above in ielts . I wonder how much you scored ?


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Keep it cool guys.. Let's just try and help each other, after all, we all aspire for the same thing (Invitation for Visa 190). 

Any invitations yet for today?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

gvishal9 said:


> Perhaps you should go and sit in english class rather than commenting here. n by the way..i scored all 7 or above in ielts . I wonder how much you scored ?


Now I can understand why they are prioritizing English score over experience. Anyway, that seemed to be one frustrated comment from someone who has been waiting for the nomination for quite a few months. We can ignore such comments.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gvishal9 said:


> Perhaps you should go and sit in english class rather than commenting here. n by the way..i scored all 7 or above in ielts . I wonder how much you scored ?





FAIS said:


> Now I can understand why they are prioritizing English score over experience. Anyway, that seemed to be one frustrated comment from someone who has been waiting for the nomination for quite a few months. We can ignore such comments.


I have asked due to doubt. I was using lodged but majority of people use launched.
Which is correct one?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I have asked due to doubt. I was using lodged but majority of people use launched.
> Which is correct one?


Tirik lodged is correct. Yor are best


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Hopefully next week some invites.This week is very silent.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I have asked due to doubt. I was using lodged but majority of people use launched.
> Which is correct one?


Actually, I think you submit EOI, and lodge the visa.


----------



## kris.loka (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, experts... 
I am waiting for NSW invitation. 
age = 30 points
education = 15 points
IELTS = 10 points
experience= 2.1 years
EoI submitted 29/Sep/2015
Occupation = Analyst programmer
Any chance of getting invitation ....


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

kris.loka said:


> Hi, experts...
> I am waiting for NSW invitation.
> age = 30 points
> education = 15 points
> ...



Hi Kris.loka,

All of us in this thread are waiting for the NSW invitation... 
There is an excel provided in this thread.. Do update the same .... By checking that, you will know your status(rank) ....


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

People there is an obvious trend, they are just waiting the invitation round passed (27th march).. 

Also, they started sending invitations after the prior invitation round (13 march..)


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

icewarp said:


> People there is an obvious trend, they are just waiting the invitation round passed (27th march)..
> 
> Also, they started sending invitations after the prior invitation round (13 march..)


Sharp observation icewarp...

all the best friends


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

icewarp said:


> People there is an obvious trend, they are just waiting the invitation round passed (27th march)..
> 
> Also, they started sending invitations after the prior invitation round (13 march..)


as you said it looks like they are sending invitations the week after the 189 invitations round, and the week after for processing and so on.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Actually, I think you submit EOI, and lodge the visa.


Exactly.
IELTS 7 does not prove sometimes better than 6.


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> Hopefully next week some invites.This week is very silent.


If this week was very silent, how much more next week when everyone here in Oz is excited about the Easter holiday long weekend? 

I'm guessing only 3 things:

1. They send out lots of invites today (27th March) to free up workloads for the next week (prior to Easter).

2. They send out invites Monday-Thursday (last minute invites before Aussies go on their favorite past time next to sports - which is going on holidays). 

or,

3. No invites from today until they come back to work which is Tuesday after Easter or when their holidays are finished.

:fingerscrossed: 
Fingers crossed, peeps!



_______________________________________________
Occupation:141311 Hotel Manager | VETASSESS : Positive (1 Year) 18-DEC-2014 | IELTS: L8 R8 W7 S8 13-MAR-2015 | EOI 55 points: 24-MAR-2015 | Working in OZ under 457 VISA Since 04-DEC-2014


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

I appreciate your bookish knowledge . you are the best indeed. Lets end this row .


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Exactly.
> IELTS 7 does not prove sometimes better than 6.


I appreciate your bookish knowledge . you are the best indeed. Lets end this row .


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

gvishal9 said:


> I appreciate your bookish knowledge . you are the best indeed. Lets end this row .


Guys...seems there is no news even today...can anyone update...seems they have not yet recovered from cricket World Cup fever..fingers crossed


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

hello barbelle i am also from hospitality industry , do u have any idea how many people are from this industry waiting for the invitations ???


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

himesh said:


> hello barbelle i am also from hospitality industry , do u have any idea how many people are from this industry waiting for the invitations ???



Hello Himesh,

As per the spreadsheet, there was one Hotel manager from China (currently onshore in Au) that got the invite, but his/her score was quite high 65 (w/o SS points) plus 7 ielts.
Have you submitted your EOI? Would help if you can also fillup the spreadsheet with your details to have an idea of your EOI's ranking.

Fingers-crossed, hopefully some invitations today...








_______________________________________________
Occupation:141311 Hotel Manager | VETASSESS : Positive (1 Year) 18-DEC-2014 | IELTS: L8 R8 W7 S8 13-MAR-2015 | EOI 55 points: 24-MAR-2015 | Working in OZ under 457 VISA Since 04-DEC-2014


----------



## goozik (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi guys!

I really need you advice about 190 visa. I hope there will be someone who can help me.

As many of you I've chosen to apply for 190 because I will have 55 points on EOI. I'm trying my best to get best result in IELTS but I constantly get 6.5 from writing that is why 190 is my only chance.

The problem is I will have my year of Australian experience on 3rd of June 2015 which will give me 5 additional points. But I know that nsw state nominee program ends in June, so basically I have one month - may, apply for it. IMMi says that applicant should have enough points at time of invitation, additionally they give you 60 days timeframe to upload documents. So I see 2 ways of lodging 190 EOI:

1. Lodge my EOI now overcliming the points by saying that I already have 1 year of experience in Australia. Get response from nsw trade, apply for nomination - it will take 12 weeks for their response. At the time of invitation to apply for visa at IMMI I will definitely have required 60 points. 
2. Wait for May and apply then. At that time I will have my points claimed in EOI (I read somewhere that immi experience for month, not days ), but I will have less chances to get nsw nomination.

Please advice if you know what to do in such situation. Thanks.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

goozik said:


> Hi guys! I really need you advice about 190 visa. I hope there will be someone who can help me. As many of you I've chosen to apply for 190 because I will have 55 points on EOI. I'm trying my best to get best result in IELTS but I constantly get 6.5 from writing that is why 190 is my only chance. The problem is I will have my year of Australian experience on 3rd of June 2015 which will give me 5 additional points. But I know that nsw state nominee program ends in June, so basically I have one month - may, apply for it. IMMi says that applicant should have enough points at time of invitation, additionally they give you 60 days timeframe to upload documents. So I see 2 ways of lodging 190 EOI: 1. Lodge my EOI now overcliming the points by saying that I already have 1 year of experience in Australia. Get response from nsw trade, apply for nomination - it will take 12 weeks for their response. At the time of invitation to apply for visa at IMMI I will definitely have required 60 points. 2. Wait for May and apply then. At that time I will have my points claimed in EOI (I read somewhere that immi experience for month, not days ), but I will have less chances to get nsw nomination. Please advice if you know what to do in such situation. Thanks.


The points claimed should be correct on the day you lodge your EoI and you should have proof to show that your claims are correct. For providing wrong and false info you could be banned. Best solution for you is to either wait or try PTE-A which is a bit simpler as compared to IELTS. Do not provide wrong info at all. You should apply only in July if you want to claim 5 points for work. This is a friendly suggestion.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

goozik said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I really need you advice about 190 visa. I hope there will be someone who can help me.
> 
> ...




Best move is to consult an immigration agent that is qualified to give you advice. 

But if you want to get my take on it (friendly advice), just be honest and do not over-claim/over-state any of your DIBP points because you don't know if that simple mistake you make could cost you even bigger problems and delays in the future. 
May is just a few days away, why not wait for the right time when you can actually claim the points you do have instead of claiming them now that they're not 'officially' your points yet.





_______________________________________________
Occupation:141311 Hotel Manager | VETASSESS : Positive (1 Year) 18-DEC-2014 | IELTS: L8 R8 W7 S8 13-MAR-2015 | EOI 55 points: 24-MAR-2015 | Working in OZ under 457 VISA Since 04-DEC-2014


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

goozik said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I really need you advice about 190 visa. I hope there will be someone who can help me.
> 
> ...


Never ever overstate your points, nowadays NSW is only taking 4/5 working days to complete their background work and sending invites through SS after the nomination... you will not get 12 weeks... Wait till July and go for 189 with 60 points or as just Ronb said, Go for PTA its easier and faster...


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

Two more invitations received...
one is for Health & Safety Advisor and 2nd project builder.
Both of them have 55 points.


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

We got a guy (not me) received SS today from NSW. His job code is 251312, with score as 55+5.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

zarnab said:


> Two more invitations received...
> one is for Health & Safety Advisor and 2nd project builder.
> Both of them have 55 points.


YYaappeeeee.... [Jumping with Joy] :loco::biggrin1::dance:


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

haozidong said:


> We got a guy (not me) received SS today from NSW. His job code is 251312, with score as 55+5.


The guy said one of his friends with same job code and score also received SS from NSW today.

So it's two 251312 with 55+5.

And they are not in the google doc.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

haozidong said:


> We got a guy (not me) received SS today from NSW. His job code is 251312, with score as 55+5.


Would appreciate if those people could update the excel sheet for others benefit


----------



## goozik (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you for quick reply, guys!
I'll try my luck with IELTS one more time and maybe apply for re-marking of my last result. Who knows...

But does anybody know how they exactly count your experience in Australia?
For example ACS counts your experience in months. This is how they would write about my experience if I ask them in May - 06.2014 - 05.2015, which means one year.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Guys expect changes in nsw occupation list. They have temporarily stopped the process to analyse the sol again.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Guys expect changes in nsw occupation list. They have temporarily stopped the process to analyse the sol again.


Did they stop it?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

zarnab said:


> Two more invitations received...
> one is for Health & Safety Advisor and 2nd project builder.
> Both of them have 55 points.


Details of that candidate like points,english,experience and eoi date please.........


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Guys expect changes in nsw occupation list. They have temporarily stopped the process to analyse the sol again.


Hope they add my occupation.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

zarnab said:


> Two more invitations received...
> one is for Health & Safety Advisor and 2nd project builder.
> Both of them have 55 points.





haozidong said:


> The guy said one of his friends with same job code and score also received SS from NSW today.
> 
> So it's two 251312 with 55+5.
> 
> ...


Can you please share the experience of the guys who received invitation. and it is good that it has started again. yay.


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

I have shared the link of the google doc to him and he said he will fill his information in it.


----------



## kris.loka (Mar 26, 2015)

hi experts, 
I am a bit confused about the NSW ranking. I have 55 points with IELTS ALL 7s. I got 2.1 years of experience in 261311 Analyst programmer occupation. But while assessing ACS had deducted my 2 years of experience. Now 
1. Does NSW take all my 2.1 years of experience into consideration while ranking or not.
2. Does ranking are given for each occupation individually like Analyst Programmer (261311), or they grouped like all 2613.

thank you


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Hello Himesh,
> 
> As per the spreadsheet, there was one Hotel manager from China (currently onshore in Au) that got the invite, but his/her score was quite high 65 (w/o SS points) plus 7 ielts.
> Have you submitted your EOI? Would help if you can also fillup the spreadsheet with your details to have an idea of your EOI's ranking.
> ...


I am that person. Happy to see a few folks from the same industry.
Best luck to you guys! 
Btw, are you working in a hotel in SYD?


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

haozidong said:


> I have shared the link of the google doc to him and he said he will fill his information in it.


goodnews, did they get all 7in IELTS?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

zarnab said:


> Two more invitations received...
> one is for Health & Safety Advisor and 2nd project builder.
> Both of them have 55 points.


55 pionts but with IELTS 7 or 6???


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Guys expect changes in nsw occupation list. They have temporarily stopped the process to analyse the sol again.


From where did u get this information...it is not there in their website...please share with us


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Lookslike vague information...


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

If invitations reach at 55 then why 60 point people not update sheet.


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Hope for the best ,

I am also eagerly waiting for long time for NSW SS


----------



## jumly (Jan 21, 2015)

Guys i applied for ACS assessment via the migration agent , they have applied through the agent login. 
Please let me know if there is a way i could track myself without having to call the agent always .please share info


----------



## Moh56 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone for updating me about the state sponsorship process. I just got an invite today with 55 points as an actuary. So everyone out there with 55 points be hopeful and you will receive an invitation. My IELTS score was 7 (overall 8.5) and my work experience was one years. I was losing patience but in the end it came through. So everyone just be patient


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Moh56 said:


> Thank you everyone for updating me about the state sponsorship process. I just got an invite today with 55 points as an actuary. So everyone out there with 55 points be hopeful and you will receive an invitation. My IELTS score was 7 (overall 8.5) and my work experience was one years. I was losing patience but in the end it came through. So everyone just be patient


Congrats and thanks for giving confidence...it will be really helpful if people who got invite, esp those with 60 points update the excel sheet for the benefit of others....keeping fingers crossed


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Moh56,

Congratulations on getting the invite.

This gives me a lot of hopes too, I am from 263111 with 7 in all IELTS (7.5 overall) and two years work experience.

I applied in February 2nd week.

Can you tell us which ANZSCO did you apply under and when.

Thanks,


----------



## nvea7 (Mar 14, 2015)

jumly said:


> Guys i applied for ACS assessment via the migration agent , they have applied through the agent login.
> Please let me know if there is a way i could track myself without having to call the agent always .please share info


I am also curious about this as well.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Please share your info like eoi date,code,invitation received time


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

FAIS,

Where did you get that information from, about the changes in NSW SOL

It's not mentioned on their website


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nsw not follow ranking system.......


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

It is true??????


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Seems they are inviting onshore applicants on priority...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Moh56,

Are you on shore candidate, also please tell us your ANZSCO code.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Moh56 said:


> Thank you everyone for updating me about the state sponsorship process. I just got an invite today with 55 points as an actuary. So everyone out there with 55 points be hopeful and you will receive an invitation. My IELTS score was 7 (overall 8.5) and my work experience was one years. I was losing patience but in the end it came through. So everyone just be patient


Wen was the eoi applied????


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Update in sheet moh56.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

r_saraj said:


> Seems they are inviting onshore applicants on priority...


what is that "onshore applicant" & "offshore applicant". what is the difference?


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Moh56 said:


> Thank you everyone for updating me about the state sponsorship process. I just got an invite today with 55 points as an actuary. So everyone out there with 55 points be hopeful and you will receive an invitation. My IELTS score was 7 (overall 8.5) and my work experience was one years. I was losing patience but in the end it came through. So everyone just be patient


hi ... when did you submitted ur EOI. Mine was on 20 Feb with 60 points for 233914. any idea of when i will get the invite?


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi ... when did you submitted ur EOI. Mine was on 20 Feb with 60 points for 233914. any idea of when i will get the invite?


also can you pls provie the email ID details by which they will send the EOI invite.


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi guys. Just got invited while I was working at 0500. Did not see that coming. My occupation is mining with55+5. But it seems like nothing for me,cause I will get 60 at the end of April for experience. So keep hope high.thanks for all information you guys provided.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> Seems they are inviting onshore applicants on priority...


They won't know if we are onshore or offshore from our EOI


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

congrats mate for the invitation...



Aston1234 said:


> Hi guys. Just got invited while I was working at 0500. Did not see that coming. My occupation is mining with55+5. But it seems like nothing for me,cause I will get 60 at the end of April for experience. So keep hope high.thanks for all information you guys provided.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

smashingbeast said:


> They won't know if we are onshore or offshore from our EOI


Mate.. not sure...just I guessed


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Aston1234 said:


> Hi guys. Just got invited while I was working at 0500. Did not see that coming. My occupation is mining with55+5. But it seems like nothing for me,cause I will get 60 at the end of April for experience. So keep hope high.thanks for all information you guys provided.


hi,, congrats.... and wish you all good.. from which email id the invites will normally come.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

i saw in the excel that 55 and 6 ielts. is that true??


----------



## jumly (Jan 21, 2015)

how did you track the status of ACS assessment if you have done through a agent,


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

goozik said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> The problem is I will have my year of Australian experience on 3rd of June 2015 which will give me 5 additional points. But I know that nsw state nominee program ends in June, so basically I have one month - .


who told you that state nomination will end on june? i don't think so.. hmmmm


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jumly said:


> how did you track the status of ACS assessment if you have done through a agent,


\

ask the acs then by emailing them at [email protected]


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> who told you that state nomination will end on june? i don't think so.. hmmmm


I heard that nomination will end when it reaches its maximum cap of 2000 applications


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Aston1234 said:


> Hi guys. Just got invited while I was working at 0500. Did not see that coming. My occupation is mining with55+5. But it seems like nothing for me,cause I will get 60 at the end of April for experience. So keep hope high.thanks for all information you guys provided.


what is your ielts? did you update the excel?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Do they have started inviting people with 55+5 ielts 6 as well if it is then there are chances for people with ielts 6. Good news


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Do they have started inviting people with 55+5 ielts 6 as well if it is then there are chances for people with ielts 6. Good news


Rong info dear.how it is possible?


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

We were rejected by Victoria agent said just because age 41 does it really matter? did u guys ever heard of such thing.. although our exp 8 and above and IELTS 7 all job code 263111, we are trying our luck and waiting for invitation from NSW...


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

jumly said:


> how did you track the status of ACS assessment if you have done through a agent,


Ask for your "*Membership No.*" and "*password*", he should not hesitate to give... it's your right to ask each and every information that he is working on... then goto https://www.acs.org.au/ and click the link on top right corner "Members Login" and enter your password... and the rest is really easy... on the next window on the bottom left box you will see "Skills Assessment Status" Click it... 

or on the top navigation bar click the 2nd tab "My ACS" and then click the link "My Application Status" under "Skills Assessment" on the side bar on the left hand.... there your go...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

55 with 6 band got invitation.....hmmm....means they are unpredictable........


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> who told you that state nomination will end on june? i don't think so.. hmmmm


This new NSW state nomination process is till June 2015 only... I emailed them yesterday asking about the chances of nomination and they replied back last night that "*If you are successful, you will receive an invitation sometime between now and the end of June 2015*. (actual reply)" Nobody knows they will continue the process after June or will they halt it for few months or whatsoever...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> This new NSW state nomination process is till June 2015 only... I emailed them yesterday asking about the chances of nomination and they replied back last night that "*If you are successful, you will receive an invitation sometime between now and the end of June 2015*. (actual reply)" Nobody knows they will continue the process after June or will they halt it for few months or whatsoever...


i didn't know this.. i thought they will do this upto the fiscal year. then do again in new fiscal year.. 

okay..now i know..


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> i didn't know this.. i thought they will do this upto the fiscal year. then do again in new fiscal year..
> 
> okay..now i know..


actually their Fiscal years starts on 1st July... when all the occupations counts will automatically become Zero... they might have some plans for that... who knows... what's in the policy maker's mind???


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> what is that "onshore applicant" & "offshore applicant". what is the difference?


Onshore means someone who is already in Australia on another visa. 

And they will know from your EOI if you are onshore or offshore.


----------



## junelion (Jan 27, 2015)

*Hi,R0yalcards.*



R0yalcards said:


> Wow that was fast! Congrats


Hi,R0yalcards.Have you received an email from NSW today?
I have the same occupation as yours,and my working experience is 5 years.
If you received the email,please inform me,then I can start to expect mine.
Thank you


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

junelion said:


> Hi,R0yalcards.Have you received an email from NSW today?
> I have the same occupation as yours,and my working experience is 5 years.
> If you received the email,please inform me,then I can start to expect mine.
> Thank you


No not yet. Im still patiently waiting like the rest. Will keep you and the rest updated. Hope you will too. Thanks


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Aston1234 said:


> Hi guys. Just got invited while I was working at 0500. Did not see that coming. My occupation is mining with55+5. But it seems like nothing for me,cause I will get 60 at the end of April for experience. So keep hope high.thanks for all information you guys provided.



Hi Aston,

What's your ielts score?


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

According to spreadsheet, people with 55 points and IELTS 6 are beginning to be invited while those with 60 points or higher IELTS are still not invited. If that is the case that means NSW is not following as per criteria and they are choosing on a case to case basis.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

Haven't seen anyone from 263111 getting an invite from NSW in this latest intake.

If anyone from 263111 has got in invited please let me know.

I am waiting since almost a month now for getting the NSW inivte .

I have applied for 263111 with 55 points and 7 in all IELTS bands and 2 years skilled work experience as ACS


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> According to spreadsheet, people with 55 points and IELTS 6 are beginning to be invited while those with 60 points or higher IELTS are still not invited. If that is the case that means NSW is not following as per criteria and they are choosing on a case to case basis.


We should also take into consideration occupations types, they will choose according to their market need on a regular basis. for example they might pick a registered nurse with 55 points over an ICT guy with 60 points at some point as they might have shortage in certain occupations & abundance in others.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> We should also take into consideration occupations types, they will choose according to their market need on a regular basis. for example they might pick a registered nurse with 55 points over an ICT guy with 60 points at some point as they might have shortage in certain occupations & abundance in others.


Yes. I think this is the strategy they are following. One should remain in top rank among subsequent ANZSCO group applicants to get invitation from NSW.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

All 55+5
The majority IELTS 6
The following...

233611 Mining Engineer
133112	Project builder
251312	Occupational Health & Safety Adviser 
224111	Actuary
252511	Physiotherapist
133111 Construction Project Manager


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

They are getting the tops ranks in each category of occupation, no matter what ielts..experienced they have..


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Please attach latest spread sheet


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Please attach latest spread sheet


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


----------



## fredma0913 (Mar 3, 2015)

icewarp said:


> They are getting the tops ranks in each category of occupation, no matter what ielts..experienced they have..


I agree with you.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Icewarp

I am also Internal Auditor with 55+5 ielts 6 with 11 yrs 8months experience.Eoi submission date is 19 feb 2015

What is your view regarding invitation.
Will NSW invite us? Is there any possibility because our profession is also in demand in NSW


Thx


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

My own advertisement..
Hello,

Haven't seen anyone from 221214 getting an invite from NSW in this latest intake.

If anyone from 221214 Internal Auditor has been invited please let me know. 

I am waiting since almost a two months now for getting the NSW invite.

I have applied for 221214 with 55 points and 6 in all IELTS bands and 12 years skilled work experience as VETASSESS.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

I still can't bliv that NSW is inviting people with 55 points! Are not they following the mentioned selection criteria!!


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Icewarp
> 
> I am also Internal Auditor with 55+5 ielts 6 with 11 yrs 8months experience.Eoi submission date is 19 feb 2015
> 
> ...


We still dont know the trend about how they are ranking experience, If it is years or months are taking into account. Or just is, 5/10/15 pts..

Or if they are applying the markets needs, or just like we supposed by occupation

By please man, God Bless Us! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

hello barbelle 
thanks for ur reply and i have already filled up the spread sheet . i think they are inviting the candidates from the different professions in order to full fill their skilled shortage ,they might have a quota for all the professions if so , hopefully u r the next one man .....good luck


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

cliff201 said:


> I am that person. Happy to see a few folks from the same industry.
> Best luck to you guys!
> Btw, are you working in a hotel in SYD?



Hi Cliff, congrats and thanks for your reply. Yes I am currently working for a 5* hotel in Sydney. Hope we can share infos along the way as hopefully, I can get an invite soon (patiently waiting though, not too much in a hurry) as i believe that God's time is the perfect time.

Thanks again and good luck mate!
:welcome:


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> According to spreadsheet, people with 55 points and IELTS 6 are beginning to be invited while those with 60 points or higher IELTS are still not invited. If that is the case that means NSW is not following as per criteria and they are choosing on a case to case basis.


It depends on the number of applications made for each occupation in relation with the space available. For example there could be 2000 applicants for occupation code 233512 and probably the NSW sealing might be 200 available space, then you should expect more competition compare to situation where there are 500 applicants for occupation code 243512 and NSW available occupation sealing is 250 space. As you can see, in the second case, someone with 55+5 & IELTS 6 is likely to get invite compared to Someone with 60+5 & IELTS 7 because of competition resulting from too much applicants compared to set occupation sealing.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Wats your score points Icewarp????


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Wats your score points Icewarp????


55+5
age+education 40
IELTS 0
Exp 15


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

icewarp said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Wats your score points Icewarp????
> ...


Then you have a good chance as they are putting more weight on experience rather than english...


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi guys I'm pasting a reply from another thread based on 261111-261112 applications. Looks like even ICT applicants are being sent the invites. Read on...



Hello Friends

I had filed EOI on 17th March 2015 with 65 points for 261112-systems analyst. I have received invite to apply for nomination from NSW on 27th March. 

I am in a dilemma whether to wait for another 4 months to receive invite for 189
or
go ahead with 190 NSW.

Also, Does anyone know the wait time to receive NSW nomination and estimated overall time for visa grant.

Thanks,
Al.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

gchabs said:


> Hi guys I'm pasting a reply from another thread based on 261111-261112 applications. Looks like even ICT applicants are being sent the invites. Read on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of them are permanent visas. In 4 months, u can earn up to $12000 AUD . Wasting time is to waste your money, waste your chances in Australia  .


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

please share reference number.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

keyur said:


> please share reference number.


Have shared the google doc link with him requesting to update his details on there for us. Just so you know his username is Albie12.


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi guys, just applied this afternoon, and got ref 26**. so, hope it will help you all know how it progresses.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Aston1234 said:


> Hi guys, just applied this afternoon, and got ref 26**. so, hope it will help you all know how it progresses.


Wat was your score n eoi date...???


----------



## Aston1234 (Feb 23, 2015)

55+5. Ielts 7. 22/07/14 eoi.something worry about the spreadsheet and I can not correct it.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Any chances for 261313
55+5 7 band EOI submited in 2014


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Aston1234 said:


> 55+5. Ielts 7. 22/07/14 eoi.something worry about the spreadsheet and I can not correct it.


Occupation code please. ...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

_*The below is just my opinion, and everyone has the right to disagree with me as we are all trying to understand how the process is working.*_

Looking at the spreadsheet right now, it seems that NSW has set different points threshold for different occupations. For example, certain IT occupations must score 65 to get an invite from NSW.

The thresholds are set based on the number of invites sent by NSW in the recent intakes to different occupations. Occupations with least number of invites have the least required pass mark. For example, an Actuary has a better chance of selection even if he/ she has 55 points with IELTS 6, and a system analyst with 65 points and IELTS 7 is ranked lower. 

If the above is true, NSW has done a perfect job in getting appropriate mix of occupations. First they will exhaust all the available places to those occupations who seldom apply. Then gradually, they will come up. However, if an applicant has scored good points overall even with the most common occupation, he/ she has a chance of being selected.

Now considering above, one can safely assume the ranking of occupations looking at the available places and their utilization on SKILLSELECT webpage (as we are not aware of the occupations that filled most places in the past intakes. So from SKILLSELECT, one can assume that ICT professionals, Accountants, auditors certain engineering professionals have the higher pass mark to qualify. Uncommon occupations like nurses, actuary, health and safety professionals etc have lower pass mark and IELTS requirement.

This is the only plausible explanation I could come up about the trend of invites.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Has any Telecommunication engineer got the invitation? Please share..... 

:fingerscrossed::confused2:


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

It is clear nsw not following ranking system.f***


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

pk001 said:


> It is clear nsw not following ranking system.f***


But this is good as they don't want to exhaust all 2000 places to a few occupations. I like their system of selection if what I am thinking is right.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

FAIS said:


> But this is good as they don't want to exhaust all 2000 places to a few occupations. I like their system of selection if what I am thinking is right.


Occupation wise ranking system is being followed in view to fulfill NSW industrial demand. That's good. I have to compete with applicants of my ANZ group only.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Good selection process I am agree


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Not good for ICT people


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

pk001 said:


> Not good for ICT people


This is good for ICT people as well. Imagine if they grant visa to all ICT people, and they struggle getting job in Australia, it will not be good for them. Think about the long term.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

But ICT people wait till july or may


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

pk001 said:


> But ICT people wait till july or may


What if they get the visa, go there and spend all their saving while waiting for the job in Australia?


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

FAIS said:


> _*The below is just my opinion, and everyone has the right to disagree with me as we are all trying to understand how the process is working.*_
> 
> Looking at the spreadsheet right now, it seems that NSW has set different points threshold for different occupations. For example, certain IT occupations must score 65 to get an invite from NSW.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more on your opinion and points, FAIS. I believe that NSW is just being fair and doing the invites as per the needs of the state. An appropriate mix of applicants from different occupations will certainly do more good for New South Wales as whole, to be able to meet the demands of the economy and support its current and future growth. After all, we can't have most of the 2000 slots just given to only one industry or occupation, right?

My advice to us all is to continue to be patient, help each other by sharing valuable information and tips to others and be positively hopeful about the outcomes of our EOIs.

Cheers to all!


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Does anyone if there is any chemical engineer got invitation with no relative experience but has 55 points with IELTS 7 ?


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

Am i the only Civil Engineer in this group with 55 points waiting for NSW Sponsorhip ?

My EOI submitted on DEC 2014.

Any confidence boosters pls...

Meanwhile, like everyone else im trying to increase my points by appearing in PTE-A.

ALL the BEST !


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Aston1234 said:


> Hi guys, just applied this afternoon, and got ref 26**. so, hope it will help you all know how it progresses.


Hi Ashton could you share with us your occupation, ielts.. your reference number is 2630+?? Thanks..


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

csrajeshcs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am i the only Civil Engineer in this group with 55 points waiting for NSW Sponsorhip ?
> 
> ...


Go there friend.. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


Please someone explain the new statistic in the spreadsheet, :spit:


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

i think they need to rank per occupation to make it fair to everyone.

i hope for 261311 - Analyst Programmer sooooonnnn.... i think this week.. bwahahahaha thinkkkkkk positiveeeee!!!!


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> i think they need to rank per occupation to make it fair to everyone.
> 
> i hope for 261311 - Analyst Programmer sooooonnnn.... i think this week.. bwahahahaha thinkkkkkk positiveeeee!!!!



it depends on your points, if you're lucky enough, you can get the invitation. so far as I know, the competition is extremely fierce among ICT people, looks like you're confident to get the invitation, good luck buddy!


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

a21071 said:


> it depends on your points, if you're lucky enough, you can get the invitation. so far as I know, the competition is extremely fierce among ICT people, looks like you're confident to get the invitation, good luck buddy!


so..no news of invitation today also....fingers crossed


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

a21071 said:


> it depends on your points, if you're lucky enough, you can get the invitation. so far as I know, the competition is extremely fierce among ICT people, looks like you're confident to get the invitation, good luck buddy!


i dont have high pts but im confident i will get the invitation.. hahahahahaha  

just kidding...

thanks anyway... ^^:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Any news/updates/invites?  Expats, are there any chances of 261313 55+5 IELTS 6 of getting invite?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> Any news/updates/invites?  Expats, are there any chances of 261313 55+5 IELTS 6 of getting invite?


hi VipanBali.........most of us in the same boat...i am same as you....261313 55+5 IELTS 6..no one knows what is our fate...it will be great if NSW decides fast so that we can look for alternatives..or if some experts could throw some light on us...fingers crossed


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I need small clarification. Yesterday I have applied for subclass 190 through skillset. Somebody told me that you will also need to apply from respective state's website.

Is it true? If yes, then what i need to do.

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

As far as I know capping of 261313 has not been reached for 189 subclass. So more of the applicants will apply under 189 whose has 60 and 60+ points but I am not sure about our chances of getting invite under 190   This wait is killing me...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Is there neone who is Electronics Engineer in this forum.....233411......??????


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> As far as I know capping of 261313 has not been reached for 189 subclass. So more of the applicants will apply under 189 whose has 60 and 60+ points but I am not sure about our chances of getting invite under 190   This wait is killing me...



yea...u r right....for 261313 189 has not yet reached its cap...but as u said...NSW wait is really killing us and never know what will be the outcome...hope NSW decides fast...it has been a long wait and it seems the wait is going to be even longer...it seems there is no news of invite today..


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> As far as I know capping of 261313 has not been reached for 189 subclass. So more of the applicants will apply under 189 whose has 60 and 60+ points but I am not sure about our chances of getting invite under 190   This wait is killing me...



we're poor guys.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> yea...u r right....for 261313 189 has not yet reached its cap...but as u said...NSW wait is really killing us and never know what will be the outcome...hope NSW decides fast...it has been a long wait and it seems the wait is going to be even longer...it seems there is no news of invite today..


May be again by week ending will hear some invite news.... commenting as per their last 2 weeks invitation round....


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Is there neone who is Electronics Engineer in this forum.....233411......??????


Yup .. no luck so far


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> May be again by week ending will hear some invite news.... commenting as per their last 2 weeks invitation round....



lets hope for the best against hope guys..esp those of us in ICT occupation with 55+5 with IELTS 6...


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> lets hope for the best against hope guys..esp those of us in ICT occupation with 55+5 with IELTS 6...


What about IELTs 7,55+5? Any invite so far?Any hope?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> What about IELTs 7,55+5? Any invite so far?Any hope?


u have better chance..


----------



## silent_watcher (Mar 24, 2015)

any news on 55+5 folks (ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## zarnab (Mar 6, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> 55 pionts but with IELTS 7 or 6???


both of them have 6 each in IELTS


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi All,
How are you,
Is there any one in the group who got invite from NSW for 261313 with 55+5 ,IELTS 6 cap,OFFSHORE ?..If so could you please let us know.

Now a days i am seeing in the group only for the other ANZSCO Codes getting invites.Can any one let me know is there any chances for 261313?

Awaiting for positive reply from NSW SS.


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

No idea bro! 

I am also same like you with 55+5 and IELTS 6. keeping faith.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

As per google sheet some 60+ pointers of 261313 has got invites from NSW... but not sure abt 55+5 candidates....


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the information we should wait for the Nomination 

Hope for the best !!!!!!!


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

It's sounds me you may have chance of geeting Nomination bec you have Overall 7 but still 55+5 =60. For me it is diffcult as i have 55+5=60 but IELTS with overall 6.5. 

Every thing depends on luck. No idea but keep faith. dont lose.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

bhaskar soreddi said:


> It's sounds me you may have chance of geeting Nomination bec you have Overall 7 but still 55+5 =60. For me it is diffcult as i have 55+5=60 but IELTS with overall 6.5.
> 
> Every thing depends on luck. No idea but keep faith. dont lose.


we have to wait and see..i am also in the same boat...55+5..IELTS 6..hoping against hope for the best.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Does any one from 261312 Developer programmer got an invite yet. Because as per sheet no one from 261312 has been invited yet. 
Two guys Ketan and Sreesam are on top in 261312.probably they didn't update the sheet Guys if you are reading this please update on your status.
Does anyone has any idea is NSW treating each occupation separately like separate ranking for 261313 and separate ranking for 261312 OR they are ranking based on unit groups that one ranking for all occupation that under 2613xx .


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> Does any one from 261312 Developer programmer got an invite yet. Because as per sheet no one from 261312 has been invited yet.
> Two guys Ketan and Sreesam are on top in 261312.probably they didn't update the sheet Guys if you are reading this please update on your status.
> Does anyone has any idea is NSW treating each occupation separately like separate ranking for 261313 and separate ranking for 261312 OR they are ranking based on unit groups that one ranking for all occupation that under 2613xx .



It will be good if people who got invite could update the excel sheet for others to analyse...those who have 60+ without SS should update ..it will be if great help for others


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

Seems like major engineering occupations haven't started?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Is any Internal Auditor 221214 got invitation.may be NSW categorize this occupation with Accountants.i could not find in spread sheet any Internal Auditor got invitation from NSW.if someone got please update the sheet

Can anyone advice NSW really needs Internal Auditors, is there any demand of this profession in NSW

Thx


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Is any Internal Auditor 221214 got invitation.may be NSW categorize this occupation with Accountants.i could not find in spread sheet any Internal Auditor got invitation from NSW.if someone got please update the sheet
> 
> Can anyone advice NSW really needs Internal Auditors, is there any demand of this profession in NSW
> 
> Thx


base on SOL (for 189 application):

SkillSelect

Occupation Ceiling:

2211	Accountants	5478	4648 (current stats)


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

How much points do you have currently?



bsbharaj1977 said:


> Is any Internal Auditor 221214 got invitation.may be NSW categorize this occupation with Accountants.i could not find in spread sheet any Internal Auditor got invitation from NSW.if someone got please update the sheet
> 
> Can anyone advice NSW really needs Internal Auditors, is there any demand of this profession in NSW
> 
> Thx


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have 55+5 ielts 6. If I improve ielts to 7 then i will have 65 points only then I can go for 189

Internal auditors have 1188. Only 588 have been filled


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

juntz said:


> Seems like major engineering occupations haven't started?


In the spreadsheet only one Plant & Production Engineer has been invited in my Occupation Code category which also include (Plant & Production Engineer , Mechanical Engineer & Industrial Engineer).

i was loosing hope as i am 55 point + 5 & 6 IELTS , but now after this new selection process based on occupations i may have a chance. 

i also appeared for TOEFL this Saturday & i hope to be able to get 10 more points. 

let us hope that they invite some engineers as well in the coming period :fingerscrossed:


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Is any Internal Auditor 221214 got invitation.may be NSW categorize this occupation with Accountants.i could not find in spread sheet any Internal Auditor got invitation from NSW.if someone got please update the sheet
> 
> Can anyone advice NSW really needs Internal Auditors, is there any demand of this profession in NSW
> 
> Thx


No. NSW considers auditors and accountants as entirely separate occupations. After Jult 2014 intake, they removed accounting from SOL but auditors were still there.

An external auditor has received invite with 60 and IELTS 7 as per spreadsheet. Now, its the turn for 
60 with IELTS 6 and 8 years exp., then (mainly internal auditors can apply)
60 with IELTS 6 and 5 years exp., then (mainly internal auditors can apply)
60 with IELTS 6 and 3 years exp., then (mainly internal auditors can apply)
60 with IELTS 6 and no exp., then (highly improbable and mainly internal auditors can apply)
55 with IELTS 8 and 8 years exp., then (highly improbable)
55 with IELTS 8 and 5 years exp., then (highly improbable)
55 with IELTS 8 and 3 years exp., then (highly improbable)
55 with IELTS 7 and 8 years exp., then 
55 with IELTS 7 and 5 years exp., then
55 with IELTS 7 and 3 years exp., then
55 with IELTS 7 and no exp. (my brother has this profile)

By the time the above reaches, 2000 places will already have finished.

Everyone can look into spreadsheet and see what's the profile of last invitee in their occupation group and calculate their chances.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> In the spreadsheet only one Plant & Production Engineer has been invited in my Occupation Code category which also include (Plant & Production Engineer , Mechanical Engineer & Industrial Engineer).
> 
> i was loosing hope as i am 55 point + 5 & 6 IELTS , but now after this new selection process based on occupations i may have a chance.
> 
> ...


If you get 10 in TOEFL inshaa Allah, you may choose 189 over 190 as it's better. Just a suggestion!


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Guys can anybody tell me what is meant by reference no.

Also I am trying add my details in sheet, but I could no. Don't know the reason

Further, any one in this forum is mechanical engineer who has applied for NSW state sponsership ? 

Pl advice


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

FAIS said:


> If you get 10 in TOEFL inshaa Allah, you may choose 189 over 190 as it's better. Just a suggestion!


If i get the 10 points of course my priority will be 189 although it may take more time for me as i am from a high risk country, but i can wait to have the advantage to live in Melbourne with my Aunt & cousins. Otherwise Sydney looks great as it also has more job opportunities in my occupation.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Brother, on my 5th attempt i got the score 8,7,7,8. On previous 4 occasions, each time i missed 7 in one band. Don't wait solely on SS. Hopefully you will get 7. Just study hard and recall god. Best of luck.




bsbharaj1977 said:


> I have 55+5 ielts 6. If I improve ielts to 7 then i will have 65 points only then I can go for 189
> 
> Internal auditors have 1188. Only 588 have been filled


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

FAIS said:


> No. NSW considers auditors and accountants as entirely separate occupations. After Jult 2014 intake, they removed accounting from SOL but auditors were still there.
> 
> An external auditor has received invite with 60 and IELTS 7 as per spreadsheet. Now, its the turn for
> 60 with IELTS 6 and 8 years exp., then (mainly internal auditors can apply)
> ...



My code is 261313 and i am coming uder

60 with IELTS 6 and 5 years exp.

So as per your observation If the invites start coming for 261313 then experience will overcome IELTS scores??


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

No. If you go through my comment again, you will notice that IELTS score has more weight than experience.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

FAIS said:


> No. If you go through my comment again, you will notice that IELTS score has more weight than experience.


Alrite, so will you be able to comment on my chances then?

55+5 IELTS 6 5 yrs exp (261313) 

Asking coz i am curious to know, also I am preparing to re-appear in IELTS.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

With IELTS 6 and ict occupation, your chances are extremely slim. There is a fierce competition between applicants who have scored 7 in IELTS (or equivalent).


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> Onshore means someone who is already in Australia on another visa.
> 
> And they will know from your EOI if you are onshore or offshore.


oh ok.... is 60 pointers are getting invite from NSW?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> oh ok.... is 60 pointers are getting invite from NSW?


Depends on the occupation. However, chances of 60 pointers (excluding 5 NSW points) are very high.


----------



## hying (Nov 7, 2014)

BarBelle said:


> Hi Cliff, congrats and thanks for your reply. Yes I am currently working for a 5* hotel in Sydney. Hope we can share infos along the way as hopefully, I can get an invite soon (patiently waiting though, not too much in a hurry) as i believe that God's time is the perfect time.
> 
> Thanks again and good luck mate!
> :welcome:



Hi Barbelle & Cliff,


----------



## hying (Nov 7, 2014)

BarBelle said:


> Hi Cliff, congrats and thanks for your reply. Yes I am currently working for a 5* hotel in Sydney. Hope we can share infos along the way as hopefully, I can get an invite soon (patiently waiting though, not too much in a hurry) as i believe that God's time is the perfect time.
> 
> Thanks again and good luck mate!
> :welcome:


Hi BarBelle & Cliff,
Myself and husband applied NSW state sponsorship under Hotel Manager too. Invitation received 18 March 2015. Feedback from NSW on 27 March request for additional document.
We saw the timeline is similar to Cliff  Cliff, have you granted with the sponsorship? We are wonder are we 100% will be granted the sponsorship after the invitation? Not sure about the timeline.


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

hying said:


> Hi BarBelle & Cliff,
> Myself and husband applied NSW state sponsorship under Hotel Manager too. Invitation received 18 March 2015. Feedback from NSW on 27 March request for additional document.
> We saw the timeline is similar to Cliff  Cliff, have you granted with the sponsorship? We are wonder are we 100% will be granted the sponsorship after the invitation? Not sure about the timeline.


Hello Hying. Congrats on your invitation. Can you please inform us of your DIBP score (without 5 points from State Nomination) IELTS and experience as well?

Also, what additional documents did they require you to submit?

I'm still waiting for the invitation, hopefully can get it soon.

Thanks!


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

hying said:


> Hi Barbelle & Cliff,


according to sheet cliff's SS was approved on 23 March.

So No new invites today?


----------



## Houseg (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi 
I have 55+5 points for NSW. Applied for Software Engineer 261313. Experience points are 0 and IELTS yielded 10 points (All 7.5+ bands ; Aggregate score = 8). Filed EOI with NSW in early Feb.
Does the experts on the forum see any chances for me getting a positive response from NSW??
Cheers!


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Houseg said:


> Hi
> I have 55+5 points for NSW. Applied for Software Engineer 261313. Experience points are 0 and IELTS yielded 10 points (All 7.5+ bands ; Aggregate score = 8). Filed EOI with NSW in early Feb.
> Does the experts on the forum see any chances for me getting a positive response from NSW??
> Cheers!


According to FARIS's analysis, I think you have extremely high possibility for being invited by NSW, the only thing you need is to be patient. Please share your good news with us upon receiving the invitation.


----------



## cliff201 (Mar 18, 2015)

hying said:


> Hi BarBelle & Cliff,
> Myself and husband applied NSW state sponsorship under Hotel Manager too. Invitation received 18 March 2015. Feedback from NSW on 27 March request for additional document.
> We saw the timeline is similar to Cliff  Cliff, have you granted with the sponsorship? We are wonder are we 100% will be granted the sponsorship after the invitation? Not sure about the timeline.


Have you got the invitation to apply for 190 visa after submitting additional documents from nsw?
You should also receive another email telling you that your application is approved.
The processing time after lodging your 190 visa application is 12 weeks, which might be longer.
There is no guarantee till your visa is granted.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

FAIS said:


> With IELTS 6 and ict occupation, your chances are extremely slim. There is a fierce competition between applicants who have scored 7 in IELTS (or equivalent).


  ray:ray:

Thanks for your reply


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

But...............
55 with IELTS 6 and 8 years exp got invitation ( My Junior, 133111 -Construction Project Manager) on March 27, 2015. 
However, Your analysis is good. I like it. 



FAIS said:


> No. NSW considers auditors and accountants as entirely separate occupations. After Jult 2014 intake, they removed accounting from SOL but auditors were still there.
> 
> An external auditor has received invite with 60 and IELTS 7 as per spreadsheet. Now, its the turn for
> 60 with IELTS 6 and 8 years exp., then (mainly internal auditors can apply)
> ...


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

FAIS said:


> 55 with IELTS 7 and no exp. (my brother has this profile)
> 
> .


Dear, does your brother is Aneel, who is Internal Auditor with ielts 7?>

I am doubtful as well, if they have issued invitations by each occupation or if they are taking applicants in groups.

For example, the external auditor and internal auditors are in the same group 2212, but ones is 221213 and the other 221214.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi haqureshi ,
I have not received invite yet. waiting for the same.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

icewarp said:


> Dear, does your brother is Aneel, who is Internal Auditor with ielts 7?>
> 
> I am doubtful as well, if they have issued invitations by each occupation or if they are taking applicants in groups.
> 
> For example, the external auditor and internal auditors are in the same group 2212, but ones is 221213 and the other 221214.


As one production engineer 233513 with 55+5 and IELTS 6 got the invitation, it seems that NSW ranks candidates as per occupation code and not as per ANZ group. Means 233511, 233512 and 233513 have rankings as per their occupation code and not ranked among 2335** group.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> But...............
> 55 with IELTS 6 and 8 years exp got invitation ( My Junior, 133111 -Construction Project Manager) on March 27, 2015.
> However, Your analysis is good. I like it.


An Actuary with 55 and IELTS 6 also received invitation.

Actuary and 133111 are not common. Auditors and Company Secretaries is a common group and people are facing competition in this group.

This was the point I raised in my post.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Dear, does your brother is Aneel, who is Internal Auditor with ielts 7?>
> 
> I am doubtful as well, if they have issued invitations by each occupation or if they are taking applicants in groups.
> 
> For example, the external auditor and internal auditors are in the same group 2212, but ones is 221213 and the other 221214.


No, my brother has applied as external auditor. 

When NSW took some occupation out of the list, they did that in groups. For example, Accountant (General), Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant all were gone together. 

I believe they are following the same this time around as well.


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am from India, and currently residing in Melbourne. Below are my details

Occupation code - 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer)
EOI lodged - Feb 2015
Experience - No points for exp.
EOI points - 55+5
PTE - 65 Each (Equivalent to 7 each)

I have already lodged my EOI for NSW 190. Can anyone please tell me with their expertise and findings what are the possible chances for me?

Thanks in advance!

Regards
Ravi


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi haqureshi ,
> I have not received invite yet. waiting for the same.


Hi ketan, 
Thanks for sharing. If you have not been invited to apply for SS. That means NSW is ranking each occupations separately and they is not making ranking group wise. 
Because software engineer 261313 with 60+5 and IELTS 6 was invited . Whereas you have 60+5 and IELTS 7 under 261312, and you haven't been invited yet.
So guess there will be a longer wait for me having 261312 developer programmer because it has not even reached at 60+5 with IELTS 7. Than it is 60+5 IELTS 6 and then there will be 55+5 IELTS 7.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

raviku said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am from India, and currently residing in Melbourne. Below are my details
> 
> ...


If you are in Melbourne and have a job there, I reckon your chances for NSW nomination are slim. They will not believe you will move to Sydney, unless you provide a job offer.


----------



## jasonwww (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi please to meet everyone, 

I have points 55+5(SS), IELTS 7. 

Since my current occupation is Accountant General 22111, would my chance of getting selected increase if I changed my occupation to External Auditor 221213 ?

thanks


----------



## hying (Nov 7, 2014)

BarBelle said:


> Hi Cliff, congrats and thanks for your reply. Yes I am currently working for a 5* hotel in Sydney. Hope we can share infos along the way as hopefully, I can get an invite soon (patiently waiting though, not too much in a hurry) as i believe that God's time is the perfect time.
> 
> Thanks again and good luck mate!
> :welcome:





cliff201 said:


> Have you got the invitation to apply for 190 visa after submitting additional documents from nsw?
> You should also receive another email telling you that your application is approved.
> The processing time after lodging your 190 visa application is 12 weeks, which might be longer.
> There is no guarantee till your visa is granted.



Hi Cliff, we submitted the additional documents on 30 March. No news back from NSW yet. So far, we received only the invitation email. The email you received stated application is approved, is that means you can now proceed to lodge the 190 visa with DIBP?


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> If you are in Melbourne and have a job there, I reckon your chances for NSW nomination are slim. They will not believe you will move to Sydney, unless you provide a job offer.


Thanks for your reply mate!

I am a student and will be completing my studies by the end of this year. Now, what would be your thought on my case?


----------



## andonk (Mar 10, 2015)

raviku said:


> Thanks for your reply mate!
> 
> I am a student and will be completing my studies by the end of this year. Now, what would be your thought on my case?


Can you elaborate more on your PR point breakdown?
Coz, students usually will have enough points to get PR once they graduate. And if not, if i'm not mistaken you have option to get more points through professional year in OZ, especially since you already have a job there.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

raviku said:


> Thanks for your reply mate!
> 
> I am a student and will be completing my studies by the end of this year. Now, what would be your thought on my case?


You have fair chances. Don't worry..it depends on NSW. They can send you ITA soon after completion of other applicantions with 60+5 SS.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Any invites guys?


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

All,

I just started preparing the documents that needs to be submitted for NSW SS(once we get selection mail) 
Got the #6 from NSW website

1. Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport. - First and last page 
2. Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.	- ACS assessment letter
3. English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET - IELTS/PTE test report 
4. Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts. - Graduation certificates/transcripts
5. Full curriculum vitae/resume. - Latest Resume
6. Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application. - I have couple of doubts here, 
a. can we submit the same notarised documents submitted for ACS ( dated DEC/2014) or should we prepare fresh documents?
b. Should we get the employment reference letters from colleagues post ACS ?

Can someone clarify my doubts please ?


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

andonk said:


> Can you elaborate more on your PR point breakdown?
> Coz, students usually will have enough points to get PR once they graduate. And if not, if i'm not mistaken you have option to get more points through professional year in OZ, especially since you already have a job there.


Hi Mate, thanks for your reply!

I have already mentioned that I will be completing my studies by the end of 2015. And I do have some prior experience on which I got positive skill assessment. Below is the point breakdown structure

Age - 30
Bachelor - 15
English - 10
Experience - 0

Total 55

I do understand that the completion of my degree from Australia will give me 5 points. But do I have any chances to get NSW before that?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Has neone got invites so far this week???????


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

raviku said:


> Hi Mate, thanks for your reply!
> 
> I have already mentioned that I will be completing my studies by the end of 2015. And I do have some prior experience on which I got positive skill assessment. Below is the point breakdown structure
> 
> ...


Do you have positive skills assesment at the moment ? Because it is must at the time of submitting documents to NSW.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> All,
> 
> I just started preparing the documents that needs to be submitted for NSW SS(once we get selection mail)
> Got the #6 from NSW website
> ...


Hi,

Same old notarised documenta will suffice...Dont worry


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

HWarraich said:


> Do you have positive skills assesment at the moment ? Because it is must at the time of submitting documents to NSW.


Yes, I do have positive skill assessment.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same old notarised documenta will suffice...Dont worry



Many thanks for the reply HWarraich !!

I had changed my company after ACS assessment.. Actually i joined XXX in June 2014 ( YYY took over XXX in Feb 2015) .. My current employer is YYY which is not listed in ACS letter. So it is like two changes after ACS assessment.

Even in that case i need not get employment references?
But i have Relieving letter , Payslips to support as evidence.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Many thanks for the reply HWarraich !!
> 
> I had changed my company after ACS assessment.. Actually i joined XXX in June 2014 ( YYY took over XXX in Feb 2015) .. My current employer is YYY which is not listed in ACS letter. So it is like two changes after ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Releaving letter of old, Payslips for old and new and joining letter of new will be ok.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

I think software engineer quota competed.....
Any idea. ...
Wait till july now..


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> Any invites guys?


no update mates...it has again slowed down....desperate for invite


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

pk001 said:


> I think software engineer quota competed.....
> Any idea. ...
> Wait till july now..



Realy it is sad news.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> no update mates...it has again slowed down....desperate for invite


Hmmm...Tashi, you are also under 261313? what is your point break up?


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

pk001 said:


> I think software engineer quota competed.....
> Any idea. ...
> Wait till july now..


Is it your assumption or did you confirm it from somewhere?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Any update on invitations by NSW this week.it seems like they are slow in invitation process:innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> Hmmm...Tashi, you are also under 261313? what is your point break up?


 Yea..m also under 261313...my break up points are as under

Age - 25

Experience - 15

qualification - 15 

IELTS - 0

Total 55 (without SS)

Desperately waiting for NSW invitation...but no invitation so far..so planning for IELTS once again in April...but not confident 

How abt u


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> Is it your assumption or did you confirm it from somewhere?


At this stage may be possible.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

keyur said:


> At this stage may be possible.


For 189 or 190?


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

In july mostly all candidates from ICT.so very less sheets available in this round.and is filled now


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Yea..m also under 261313...my break up points are as under
> 
> Age - 25
> 
> ...



We both are in same boat  exactly same point breakup 55+5 IELTS 6 re-appearing for IELTS in April but not sure whether I'll get 7 each


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> We both are in same boat  exactly same point breakup 55+5 IELTS 6 re-appearing for IELTS in April but not sure whether I'll get 7 each


Yea..we r in same boat...i guess only option is to re appear IELTS...but me too now sure whether i will get 7 or all...i missed by .5 in writing in previous few attempts..so..really not sure...and i have no option like PTE or TOEFL as we have only IELTS center here in Bhutan


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Is someone trying to guess or did we get this news from some source?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Is someone trying to guess or did we get this news from some source?


Its all wild guest and speculation here


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> We both are in same boat  exactly same point breakup 55+5 IELTS 6 re-appearing for IELTS in April but not sure whether I'll get 7 each


I Am also in the same boat  i too have same points break up


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Yea..m also under 261313...my break up points are as under
> 
> Age - 25
> 
> ...



Dear Tashi, Experience points quoted by you is 15 (means 8 years experience and also 2 years deducted by ACS as well). It means you have total 10 years of experience??


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, 

Someone said that for 261313 the quota is closed and need to wait for July window. Is that true?

I am very disappointed after posting that message. Then i don't think i can get Sponsorship this year. 

Very sad news from NSW SS.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

leap said:


> Dear Tashi, Experience points quoted by you is 15 (means 8 years experience and also 2 years deducted by ACS as well). It means you have total 10 years of experience??


Exactly....it is since 2004...i did my ACS assessment in last year and they mentioned experience from 2004 till assessment date...total experience at the time of assessment is 10 year 2 months....n currently working in the same organization


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

sushmav said:


> I Am also in the same boat  i too have same points break up


lol...Hopefully this boat will not sink... stay positive


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

bhaskar soreddi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Someone said that for 261313 the quota is closed and need to wait for July window. Is that true?
> 
> ...


I believe that's only an assumption... Don't worry...Relax


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

One of 251312 code - occupation health with 55+5 and English 0 points got invitation today.
FYI.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Exactly....it is since 2004...i did my ACS assessment in last year and they mentioned experience from 2004 till assessment date...total experience at the time of assessment is 10 year 2 months....n currently working in the same organization


Great....and just to remove the discrepancy all 10 years are post qualification?


----------



## ibtasamlatif (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello Dear Friends
I have applied for NSW SS with 55+5 points. I applied last October but wasn't selected unfortunately. Therefore I reapplied early February. My stats are as below

Occupation: Electrical Engineer (233311)
Work Experience: 2.5years
Ielts 8.5: L=9, R=8.5, S=8, W=7.5(weirdo examiner who snatched my paper and didn't let me finish the sentence.)

I would like to know
A) What are my chances of getting invite this time around?
B) Has anybody in my code 233311 got an invite?


----------



## gireeshoft (Jan 21, 2015)

Dear Seniors

I have a doubt. I am planning to validate the visa along with family, Can I do it any where in OZ? I will return soon and will eventually shift to my sponsored state later. 
can any one sent me the web link of DIBP (if available) which gives the SC 190 holders this freedom 

[Extremely sorry for not being active, any one who is in my field of occupation in need of help may PM me, though I am not well acquainted with immi procedures]

Gireesh


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You can validate the visa anywhere in Australia. The two years commitment will start when you decide to settle, whenever that may be.


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Yea..we r in same boat...i guess only option is to re appear IELTS...but me too now sure whether i will get 7 or all...i missed by .5 in writing in previous few attempts..so..really not sure...and i have no option like PTE or TOEFL as we have only IELTS center here in Bhutan


Hi buddy, have you tried IELTS complaint process, if you just have 0.5 point gap, I strongly b suggest to have a try on complaining, some friends around me get the valuable 0.5 point by complaining.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

a21071 said:


> Hi buddy, have you tried IELTS complaint process, if you just have 0.5 point gap, I strongly b suggest to have a try on complaining, some friends around me get the valuable 0.5 point by complaining.


Nope...i have never tried that..it takes whole lot of time and also chances of score changing are very rare...so, i did not complain


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Nope...i have never tried that..it takes whole lot of time and also chances of score changing are very rare...so, i did not complain


Just for your information. I don't know the what successful complaining rate is in your country, but in China, the rate is quite high.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

a21071 said:


> Just for your information. I don't know the what successful complaining rate is in your country, but in China, the rate is quite high.


Thanks for the information..my last IELTS was in November 2014 now it is too late. I am planning for IELTS in April and if i do not get the score, then i will do the complain...Thank you so much for the information...Meanwhile, hoping for NSW invite..


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> You can validate the visa anywhere in Australia. The two years commitment will start when you decide to settle, whenever that may be.


hi.. do you know the email id which NSW normally send invite???


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> One of 251312 code - occupation health with 55+5 and English 0 points got invitation today.
> FYI.


Please update on https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0
 years of work experience?


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Please update on https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0
> years of work experience?


today？


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Only one invitation???
NSWwwwwwwwwww:smirk::smirk::smirk:


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Only one invitation???
> NSWwwwwwwwwww:smirk::smirk::smirk:


I assume it maybe was from the previous friday..

Let the colleague talk about it


----------



## hadeed (Mar 31, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> Right now, we are in same boat.
> 
> If you can get 8 each, that would certainly mean immigration in 189 and of course, high chances of getting 190 NSW SS.


Dear Citibilal, can you contact me on alinasim32 skipy........i have 9 years experience purely in telecom engineering in GSM UMTS LTE....age is 31...my ielts is 8.5,8.5,7,7 ......but my degree is Computer System Engineering from Nust. ........ i have subjects very closely related to telecom in my engineering about 70% is same...............My question is,...can i apply to EA for telecom engineer skill assessment and claim the 9 year telecom experience.......i have finished all my CDR preapration....now i am about to submit to EA............but someone confuse me that because im comp engineer......they will not assess me.....although all nine years...i have only done wirless network design planning etc.....please advise....... 973-39356136......u can misscall me


----------



## hadeed (Mar 31, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> Most of the applicants will be at 55 points like you and me.
> 
> Next comes IELTS score. 8 in each module will be preferred followed by 7 in each and 6 in each come at last.
> 
> Best of luck


Dear Citibilal, can you contact me on alinasim32 skipy........i have 9 years experience purely in telecom engineering in GSM UMTS LTE....age is 31...my ielts is 8.5,8.5,7,7 ......but my degree is Computer System Engineering from Nust. ........ i have subjects very closely related to telecom in my engineering about 70% is same...............My question is,...can i apply to EA for telecom engineer skill assessment and claim the 9 year telecom experience.......i have finished all my CDR preapration....now i am about to submit to EA............but someone confuse me that because im comp engineer......they will not assess me.....although all nine years...i have only done wirless network design planning etc.....please advise....... 973-39356136......u can misscall me


----------



## hadeed (Mar 31, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> This is the priority:
> 
> 1- Overall score.
> 2- IELTS
> ...


Dear Citibilal, can you contact me on alinasim32 skipy........i have 9 years experience purely in telecom engineering in GSM UMTS LTE....age is 31...my ielts is 8.5,8.5,7,7 ......but my degree is Computer System Engineering from Nust. ........ i have subjects very closely related to telecom in my engineering about 70% is same...............My question is,...can i apply to EA for telecom engineer skill assessment and claim the 9 year telecom experience.......i have finished all my CDR preapration....now i am about to submit to EA............but someone confuse me that because im comp engineer......they will not assess me.....although all nine years...i have only done wirless network design planning etc.....please advise....... 973-39356136......u can misscall me


----------



## bharatbehl (Feb 10, 2015)

Any one receive Invitation in telecommunication Engineer 263311 with 6 each IELTS ,Experiance 12 yrs and EOI lodge : 15th Oct,2014 Pls reply


----------



## bharatbehl (Feb 10, 2015)

bharatbehl said:


> Any one receive Invitation in telecommunication Engineer 263311 with 6 each IELTS ,Experiance 12 yrs and EOI lodge : 15th Oct,2014 Pls reply


Any one receive Invitation in telecommunication Engineer 263311 with 6 each IELTS ,Experiance 12 yrs and EOI lodge : 15th Oct,2014 Pls reply


----------



## ronykhan (Apr 15, 2014)

if u see the latest NSW Skilled Occupation List 2015 (subclass 190), there all teleco related engineers field referred as ICT. As ICT, i think it's ACS


----------



## namlas (May 9, 2014)

Hello All
I need a quick help/ advise.

Is it possible to create/ submit two EOI under 190 Visa, but each for different State i.e. NSW and Victoria.

Then apply for Victoria SS under the EOI created specifically for Victoria. While the other EOI stays un-touched for NSW consideration.

Regards

Salman


----------



## namlas (May 9, 2014)

Any news about chances to get invite for ICT BA (65+5)... when is the next invitation draw. Are they doing it daily, weekly, monthly ???


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Namlas, 
any specific reason for going with SS as u got already 65pts in hand ? just for my own info thanks


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

namlas said:


> Hello All
> I need a quick help/ advise.
> 
> Is it possible to create/ submit two EOI under 190 Visa, but each for different State i.e. NSW and Victoria.
> ...



i think no... i tried it.. doesn't work.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

hadeed said:


> Dear Citibilal, can you contact me on alinasim32 skipy........i have 9 years experience purely in telecom engineering in GSM UMTS LTE....age is 31...my ielts is 8.5,8.5,7,7 ......but my degree is Computer System Engineering from Nust. ........ i have subjects very closely related to telecom in my engineering about 70% is same...............My question is,...can i apply to EA for telecom engineer skill assessment and claim the 9 year telecom experience.......i have finished all my CDR preapration....now i am about to submit to EA............but someone confuse me that because im comp engineer......they will not assess me.....although all nine years...i have only done wirless network design planning etc.....please advise....... 973-39356136......u can misscall me


they will assist you for sure... the only question is what would be the result of the assessment... 

i think it would be alright..


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Please update the spreadsheets and ne invitation so far?????this week because of easter nsw state department is closed on friday and monday next week because of public holiday so only wednesday and thursday left for the week for sending out invitations.......keep an eye and finger crossed for today and tommorow.............


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Please update the spreadsheets and ne invitation so far?????this week because of easter nsw state department is closed on friday and monday next week because of public holiday so only wednesday and thursday left for the week for sending out invitations.......keep an eye and finger crossed for today and tommorow.............



So..no invite even today also....tired of waiting and checking the inbox....ooooopppppsssss


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Please update the spreadsheets and ne invitation so far?????this week because of easter nsw state department is closed on friday and monday next week because of public holiday so only wednesday and thursday left for the week for sending out invitations.......keep an eye and finger crossed for today and tommorow.............
> ...


Wats your points and details and eoi date????


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> One of 251312 code - occupation health with 55+5 and English 0 points got invitation today.
> FYI.


Details are as below.
251312 code - occupation health
Points 55+5 and English 0 points got invitation on 27 march
EOI date: 14 feb 15
SRN: yet not lodged SS application


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> tirik.ijrad said:
> 
> 
> > One of 251312 code - occupation health with 55+5 and English 0 points got invitation today.
> ...


27 March is last week.......keep an eye for this week invitations as tommorow is last day for this week because of easter.....thanks...


----------



## namlas (May 9, 2014)

189 quota for ICT BA is completed for this year.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Details are as below.
> 251312 code - occupation health
> Points 55+5 and English 0 points got invitation on 27 march
> EOI date: 14 feb 15
> SRN: yet not lodged SS application



If this is the case, is that mean ICT guys(261313) with IELTS 0 can expect invites from NSW?? Pls say YES...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> tirik.ijrad said:
> 
> 
> > Details are as below.
> ...


Yes because ceiling does not affect 190 visa unless and untill NSW take out from their sol and as far as now its there in their SOL so be confident you will get invitation.....


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

No invitation from Monday up to today? 
Tomorrow is the last working day before Easter long weekend, let's all hope NSW sends us a nice surprise!


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have applied for subclass 190 on 29.03.2015.

I am getting a total score of 65 points(including state sponsorship) and my PTE score is L/S/R/W - 83/84/72/90.

I come under ICT Business Analyst. Can you please tell me if there is a possibility of getting invitation in this financial year itself.

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## cool437 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Current processing time for nomination*

Hello frens how long NSW is taking now to send nomination after the invite?
Plz share the info if any one have any clue !!!


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

cool437 said:


> Hello frens how long NSW is taking now to send nomination after the invite?
> Plz share the info if any one have any clue !!!


Most of those who received email invite got their nomination finalized in 4-5 days
if you could refer to the below spreadsheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


Would help us if you could fill-up your details as well. Cheers!


----------



## cool437 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you very for the quick reply BarBelle. I haven't applied yet, i am just in a process to apply as accountant with 60 points. I just wanted to know the time frame as my visa will expire soon.


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

cool437 said:


> Thank you very for the quick reply BarBelle. I haven't applied yet, i am just in a process to apply as accountant with 60 points. I just wanted to know the time frame as my visa will expire soon.


No worries, good luck mate!


----------



## namlas (May 9, 2014)

To be considered for the NSW SS, we just need to select visa type 190 and NSW as the state, in the EOI. Nothing else?


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

jdesai said:


> 27 March is last week.......keep an eye for this week invitations as tommorow is last day for this week because of easter.....thanks...


hi i submitted my EOI on 20 Feb 15 with 55+5 point on NSW for Enginneering Technologist category. Is NSW sending invites for this category/ for 60 pointers???


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

i think people with 60 points and above should go for 189 ,if their profession is on SOL . as we all know that there is a big competition for 190 specially for NSW . otherwise someone told me that one of the motor mechanic also got invitation from nsw , this may be helpful for someone from the same profession......


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

I see people with 60 points and 6 ielts getting invitation but with 60 points and 7 ielts not getting it.. How is that possible..
I'm planning to update my eoi from 55 to 60 points in few days to claim spouse points.. Since 189 has only 500 slots available this financial year, it seems unlikely I'll make the cut as I will be able to update eoi only after 10th April.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Forgot to mention about my occupation.. 261313 software engg


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> I see people with 60 points and 6 ielts getting invitation but with 60 points and 7 ielts not getting it.. How is that possible..
> I'm planning to update my eoi from 55 to 60 points in few days to claim spouse points.. Since 189 has only 500 slots available this financial year, it seems unlikely I'll make the cut as I will be able to update eoi only after 10th April.



Thats probably because we are software engineers and this occupation seems almost full from immigrations's perspective, I think NSW is already packed with unemployed software engineers and is wishing no more of it..


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Thats probably because we are software engineers and this occupation seems almost full from immigrations's perspective, I think NSW is already packed with unemployed software engineers and is wishing no more of it..


Nsw now close for software engineer. It is true.very sad news.now wait till july.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you have any official info on this??


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

pk001 said:


> Nsw now close for software engineer. It is true.very sad news.now wait till july.


Are you serious?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Keep an eye on all threads as today is the last working day of this week and there are fair numbers of reasons that NSW would send invitations as they did the same in the past......


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats to those who will receive email invites today from NSW!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

pk001 said:


> Nsw now close for software engineer. It is true.very sad news.now wait till july.


Source of this info pls??


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ne invites so far????


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Ne invites so far????


Nope

No movements at all.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I called NSW state department and many of them on leave for long weekend.......will see how it goes.....


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

waaaa.... this nsw is killing me softly.. hahahaha


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

I received the invitation guys.. yipieeee.. Atlast the wait is over...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> I received the invitation guys.. yipieeee.. Atlast the wait is over...


Eoi date and all details including occupation,points and Ielts please....


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Eoi date and all details including occupation,points and Ielts please....


EOI DATE IS 29.03.2015, OCCUPATION : 261111 - ICT Business Analyst, 
Total points:
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Experience - 5
PET - 10 
NSW State Sponser - 5

Total - 65 points


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Manjyot said:


> I received the invitation guys.. yipieeee.. Atlast the wait is over...



Congrats....kindly update the excel sheet please for others benefit


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Congrats....kindly update the excel sheet please for others benefit


Hi Tashi,

Sure, do you have the link .?

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Tashi_Norem said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats....kindly update the excel sheet please for others benefit
> ...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats Manjyot.....


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Congrats Manjyot.....


Thank you buddy


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> I received the invitation guys.. yipieeee.. Atlast the wait is over...


Congrats Manjyot!!!


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Manjyot said:


> Hi Tashi,
> 
> Sure, do you have the link .?
> 
> ...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...ew?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Manjyot.....
> ...


Can u just tell us the time wen u received email......


----------



## edo_super (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Guys, i am a new member here, hope i can get some info and share experience as well to you guys.

I submitted my EOI for 190 somewhere last year, but I just updated my EOI on 30 March 2015 after my IELTS gone up, and i was able to choose 189 now (so i mentioned 189 and 190 NSW in the EOI now), and just got the invitation to apply NSW SS today (yay!). 

But i'm in the dilemma between applying the NSW SS or wait to get invitation to apply for 189 from the EOI as i learned that the next round of invitation will be on 10th April. And the process will be shorter (as oppose to 190 route which i need to apply SS, wait, then apply the actual visa).

And i learned from the signatures of people here that the 189 visa is quite fast also. So do you think it would be faster for me to go with 190 route (apply the NSW SS now) or wait for next week (hopefully get invitation for 189), and apply the visa straight away?


Cheers,
Ed


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

edo_super said:


> Hi Guys, i am a new member here, hope i can get some info and share experience as well to you guys.
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 190 somewhere last year, but I just updated my EOI on 30 March 2015 after my IELTS gone up, and i was able to choose 189 now (so i mentioned 189 and 190 NSW in the EOI now), and just got the invitation to apply NSW SS today (yay!).
> 
> ...


189 should be much faster. With 65 points you should be fine and will be receiving an invitation next round.

But it also depends on your nominated skill. What is your occupation mate?


----------



## edo_super (Apr 2, 2015)

Tried adding signature but no permission....

Thanks for your reply!
I got 65 point for visa 189, my occupation is Analyst Programmer 261311.

So, the NSW SS Invitation will not FREEZE my EOI, i suppose? So i am still eligible for the next time 189 round? I know also that the number for my occupation is reaching the ceiling, though there is still a room there


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi i submitted my EOI on 20 Feb 15 with 55+5 point on NSW for Enginneering Technologist category. Is NSW sending invites for this category/ for 60 pointers???


hi

Myself also applyiing under this category Engg technologist..so far no one has got invite under this 233914.....


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

I also got the invitation from NSW today... not able to update the spreadsheet.. trying to update


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

edo_super said:


> Hi Guys, i am a new member here, hope i can get some info and share experience as well to you guys.
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 190 somewhere last year, but I just updated my EOI on 30 March 2015 after my IELTS gone up, and i was able to choose 189 now (so i mentioned 189 and 190 NSW in the EOI now), and just got the invitation to apply NSW SS today (yay!).
> 
> ...



Can I assume you're just showing off? . If not, my suggestion is to take 189 than 190 not only from consideration of economic but also removing the moral commitment dependency. 

Congratulation for getting the SS invitation, while most of us are still waiting.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> Sakthivel athiyur said:
> 
> 
> > hi i submitted my EOI on 20 Feb 15 with 55+5 point on NSW for Enginneering Technologist category. Is NSW sending invites for this category/ for 60 pointers???
> ...


Please tell your details and also the time wen u received the email from nsw....thanks....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> I also got the invitation from NSW today... not able to update the spreadsheet.. trying to update


 Please tell your details and also the time wen u received the email from nsw....thanks....


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> I also got the invitation from NSW today... not able to update the spreadsheet.. trying to update


Congrats SreeSam...kindly update the excel sheet please


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Occupation:261312 Developer Programmer|
ACS : 18-02-14 | 
IELTS 6 | 
Claiming Partner skills |
EOI 60 points(Without SS) : 14-JUL-14 | 
SS NSW - invited by NSW - 2-APR-2015 - documents submission pending


Got email from "[email protected]" on 2/APR/2015 at 9:48 AM

Someone has messed up or locked the excel i guess, it is not allowing me to add my details


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Occupation:261312 Developer Programmer|
> ACS : 18-02-14 |
> IELTS 6 |
> Claiming Partner skills |
> ...



yea..it is locked...can't edit also.. Why people try to mess up things...can't understand..


----------



## edo_super (Apr 2, 2015)

a21071 said:


> Can I assume you're just showing off? . If not, my suggestion is to take 189 than 190 not only from consideration of economic but also removing the moral commitment dependency.
> 
> Congratulation for getting the SS invitation, while most of us are still waiting.


i was sincerely asking a question as i don't have a clue whether the EOI is frozen or not after NSW SS invitation is received. So i guess, based on your advise, EOI will not be frozen and will still eligible for the next 189 invitation round. Thus, i will just probably wait for next week then.

Thanks, and just hope all the best for everyone!


----------



## edo_super (Apr 2, 2015)

hi blackrider, but the invitation i received is to apply the NSW SS (in email), not the 190 visa invitation in skillselect. I suppose, after the NSW SS is granted, then only you will receive the 190 invitation?

So far i can still login to skillselect and nothing has changed, so i assume it's not frozen.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Occupation:261312 Developer Programmer|
> ACS : 18-02-14 |
> 
> 
> Someone has messed up or locked the excel i guess, it is not allowing me to add my details


its not locked for me..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


wow congrats ..... nice..


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Occupation:261312 Developer Programmer|
> ACS : 18-02-14 |
> IELTS 6 |
> Claiming Partner skills |
> ...



whats your reference number?


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

liverloverboy said:


> whats your reference number?


I suppose i will get a reference number only after i submit my documents...


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:

Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
EOI Points: 55 (Without SS)
IELTS: 7
Exp: 3
EOI Submission Date: 11-MAR-2015

I haven't check the Ref. No, I'll update it later.

Hope this helps.. good luck everyone!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

so there's 55 and ielts 7.. so next is 55 ielts 6.... ohhh im waiting... hahahaha


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

armanvp said:


> i just got the ss invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:
> 
> Occupation: 261312 developer programmer
> eoi points: 55 (without ss)
> ...



congrats!!!!! What time did you receive it?


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Occupation:261312 Developer Programmer|
> ACS : 18-02-14 |
> IELTS 6 |
> Claiming Partner skills |
> ...


Congratulation, buddy!


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

liverloverboy said:


> so there's 55 then ielts 7.. so next is 55 ielts 6.... ohhh im waiting... hahahaha


Yup, there is hope!


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

armanvp said:


> I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:
> 
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI Points: 55 (Without SS)
> ...


Congrats and all the best!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

armanvp said:


> I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:
> 
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI Points: 55 (Without SS)
> ...


Hi wat time did you receive thw email????


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

armanvp said:


> I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:
> 
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI Points: 55 (Without SS)
> ...



yes, it helps us a lot, if you could share the ref no, if could help us more. . Congratulations, friend. I have 55 points with IETLS 6 and more than 8 years work experiences in ICT, hope I am as lucky as you to get the SS invitation.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

armanvp said:


> I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:
> 
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI Points: 55 (Without SS)
> ...


Congratulations.......


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

edo_super said:


> i was sincerely asking a question as i don't have a clue whether the EOI is frozen or not after NSW SS invitation is received. So i guess, based on your advise, EOI will not be frozen and will still eligible for the next 189 invitation round. Thus, i will just probably wait for next week then.
> 
> Thanks, and just hope all the best for everyone!





blackrider89 said:


> I'm afraid it will. Last time I submitted 2 EOI on behalf of a client, one for 189 one for 190. She got an invitation for 190 first but due to personal circumstances she told me to just put it on hold and do nothing which I followed. She should have been invited for 189 on 27 February 2015 but nothing happened (then I would lodge an application for a 190 visa for her) owing to the fact that she had received an invitation to apply for subclass 190.
> 
> By that I mean maximum invitation for a person at a particular time is just 1. Seems to me that you have to go with the 190 invitation you received.


Your EOI will not freeze.
Wait till 10th April (when skillselect sends 189 invitation) as NSW provides you the time of 14 days to lodge SS application. Prepare documents till then so you do not waste your time to apply 189 application. If you don't receive skillselect invitation on 10th April, apply for 190 on 11th April. Either way you are definitely going to get 189 invitation in this month i.e. on 27 April.
Good Luck.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

quick question, is the police clearance should be requested before the invitation or once you received the invitation?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

After lodging visa


----------



## nightowl (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I received a nomination from NSW today and wanted some clarification. I looked through some threads but its not very clear, hence I am requesting help on the same.

a. Is nomination same as an invite? If not, at what stage do I get to the invite?
b. The nomination form requires all of the proofs for which I have claimed points. Will there be any additional documents needed in the subsequent stages (I am aware of medicals and PCC)
c. What is the fee to apply for nomination? 
d. At what stage will be required to show funds?
e. Will my current EOI freeze, now that I have a NSW nomination? If not, can I keep it active for a couple of days more, to see if there are any chances of being shortlisted for 189.

Any help around this would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,
SS


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

liverloverboy said:


> congrats!!!!! What time did you receive it?


Received it at 2:13pm HK Time


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

nightowl said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received a nomination from NSW today and wanted some clarification. I looked through some threads but its not very clear, hence I am requesting help on the same.
> 
> ...


congrats...can u please update the excel sheet


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

a21071 said:


> yes, it helps us a lot, if you could share the ref no, if could help us more. . Congratulations, friend. I have 55 points with IETLS 6 and more than 8 years work experiences in ICT, hope I am as lucky as you to get the SS invitation.


I haven't tried to access the link yet as there is a number of times you can only access it (I'm still at work). Once I do, I'll give you guys the reference no.


----------



## edo_super (Apr 2, 2015)

nightowl said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received a nomination from NSW today and wanted some clarification. I looked through some threads but its not very clear, hence I am requesting help on the same.
> 
> ...


Congrats, you are at the same boat with me, i guess. Let me try answering ur question, others can correct it if i'm wrong:

a. I presume what you are receiving today is the invitation to apply for the NSW SS Nomination. This does not guarantee you will get the SS Nomination but i think almost 100% you will get the nomination provided all the informations in your EOI are valid.
After you apply for nomination, upon approval of the NSW State nomiation you will get the actual 190 VISA INVITATION which by this time you need to lodge the actual visa from the skillselect website.

b. not sure about the documents, seems to be pretty much the same. haven't gone to that stage yet

c. according to the nsw site, the fee is $300

d. don't know

e. according to some folks here, it will not freeze your EOI. you can still wait for several days until the next 189 invitation round, which is exactly what i plan to do 
You EOI will be frozen only once you get either of the actual visa invitation, whether it's 189 or 190. 

Hope it helps! All the best!


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

This invitation process looks so random .. not sure if they are actually ranking the applicants ..can't seem to figure out any pattern


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

True.. I have 55 points and 7 ielts in 2613 group but no invite yet..


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Anybody in this forum apply a MECHANICAL ENGINEER - 233512

I have 55+5 points with IELTS 7. Can anybody tell me what are the my chances?


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> True.. I have 55 points and 7 ielts in 2613 group but no invite yet..



maybe you're the next lucky guy, when you get the invitation, don't forget to click "like" button for me, I have only 2 likes.. :heh:


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hahaha.. By next invitation time I'll have 60 points as spouse will get ielts result by then.. So hoping for the best


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

when i will be the lucky i have 55+5 with ielts 6 .


----------



## nightowl (Dec 22, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> congrats...can u please update the excel sheet


Tashi, can you please tell me what needs to be filled in the Rank column?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

nightowl said:


> Tashi, can you please tell me what needs to be filled in the Rank column?


rank column u can leave it as it is


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

armanvp said:


> I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:
> 
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI Points: 55 (Without SS)
> ...


hi. can you provide the email ID detailswhich NSW normally send invites. Also what are my chances. am 60 pointer (including 5 SS) with ielts 6 and EOI lodged on 20 feb 15.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> hi
> 
> Myself also applyiing under this category Engg technologist..so far no one has got invite under this 233914.....


hi mine is 55 + 55 ss with ielts 6. do you know the email id which NSW normally send invite. lets hope for the best.
any 60 pointers in ENgineering Technologist received invites????:juggle: pls update...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi. can you provide the email ID detailswhich NSW normally send invites. Also what are my chances. am 60 pointer (including 5 SS) with ielts 6 and EOI lodged on 20 feb 15.


Just refer some last pages of this forum. You will find email address.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

armanvp said:


> Received it at 2:13pm HK Time



thanks... it seems Developer Programmer was being invited today... and no invites tomorrow until monday... arghh.... 

still hopinggggg for Analyst Programmer.. or they are done with this skill... arrghhh!!!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> armanvp said:
> 
> 
> > Received it at 2:13pm HK Time
> ...


Untill tuesday because easter monday is public holiday too in Australia....


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Question to those who got invitation:

Did you also receive any correspondence in skill select inbox?


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

I too received the invite today. I have updated the sheet already. seams like today is developer programmer's Day.
Me 55+5 IELTS 7, Work Experience 2 y 9 moths after ACS deduction so no points for experience.
Doesn't know much about time. I am using an agent.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> I too received the invite today. I have updated the sheet already. seams like today is developer programmer's Day.
> Me 55+5 IELTS 7, Work Experience 2 y 9 moths after ACS deduction so no points for experience.
> Doesn't know much about time. I am using an agent.


Congrats and hope next is Software Engineer's turn...hehe


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

How frequently is NSW sending invites? It is like once in a week/month or as and when?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Are they using invite on weekly basis or there are some designated days


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> Question to those who got invitation:
> 
> Did you also receive any correspondence in skill select inbox?


NO. Only through email.


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> How frequently is NSW sending invites? It is like once in a week/month or as and when?


There is no known pattern for NSW when it comes for sending invitations.


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know, post applying for NSW SS nomination ( after getting their Invite ) , how many days generally it will take to get the Sponsorship & Visa Invitation ?

regards
cms


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

cms said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know, post applying for NSW SS nomination ( after getting their Invite ) , how many days generally it will take to get the Sponsorship & Visa Invitation ?
> 
> ...


In this new system if no additional information is required, they are approving SS within 4-5 days. If they ask you for some additional documents it will take more time.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

BTW They are going on holidays from tomorrow and will be back on Tuesday 7th April. So.


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi mine is 55 + 55 ss with ielts 6. do you know the email id which NSW normally send invite. lets hope for the best.
> any 60 pointers in ENgineering Technologist received invites????:juggle: pls update...



we are in the same boat,hope for the best result!

the endless waiting just kill me !


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

just curious to know the differences between software engineer and develop programer. In my opinion, seems there's no difference, but why they are two different occupations, can anybody explains? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Both belong to 2613 group.. Not sure why they separately inviting developer programmers.. The roles and resp of whole 2613 group is actually interlinked and have common things.. May be NSW looking for specific occupation this time


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> In this new system if no additional information is required, they are approving SS within 4-5 days. If they ask you for some additional documents it will take more time.


Hi Haqureshi,

Can you please share where did you got this info. from?? I have been searching a lot for any info. for the same matter and the shortest period i found in one post was around 45 days. Some people waited for 5 months. 

regards,


----------



## Hasdude (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey Guys,
Any idea if Sys admin (262113) will be re-introduced into the NSW SOL in June? Any info will be greatly appreciated!!

Cheers


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Till now the following occupations have not received any invitation.

I did a kind of research on all forums around the world, latxx, chinxx, poxx, brxx, expat, ausxx etc

Please, if somebody knows something, even a gossip, please feel free to announce for us. Rds.

Engineering Technologist
CiviL Engineering Draftsperson
Management Accountant
Mechanical Engineer
Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Analyst Programmer
Electrical Engineer
Internal Auditor
Telecommunications Engineer

No news at all for these occupations.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

khashab said:


> There is no known pattern for NSW when it comes for sending invitations.


For 2 or 3 days continuously, just after the 189 visa invitation round. Generally fridays. That is to say fortnightly, that is the pattern we suppose they are doing. They are issuing 200 invitations every 2 weeks aproximately. opcorn: started 24 xx to 28xx ..


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

so yesterday, theres invite to business analyst, developer programmer and accountant... awww


next is analyst programmerrrr pleaaasseeeeee hahahaha


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

no invitation for developer programmer 55 + ielts 6?? i hope there is.. if none, i'm thinking they only invite 55 + ielts 7 only (atleast).... hmmmmmmm


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> no invitation for developer programmer 55 + ielts 6?? i hope there is.. if none, i'm thinking they only invite 55 + ielts 7 only (atleast).... hmmmmmmm



We all will have to wait and see..the waiting is really killing us though


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> We all will have to wait and see..the waiting is really killing us though


yesterday, developer programmer got invitation but i didnt see someone who has 55 + ielts 6 got invitation....


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Guys
Just a confusion here.. I always see IELTS 7 or IELTS 6 here in SS topic.. does it mean overall? or minimum in any components? becoz if IELTS min 7 then no need to rely on SS. Thank you in advanced


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

bl_blitz said:


> Hi Guys
> Just a confusion here.. I always see IELTS 7 or IELTS 6 here in SS topic.. does it mean overall? or minimum in any components? becoz if IELTS min 7 then no need to rely on SS. Thank you in advanced


It means 7 or 6 each and not the OVERALL.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> Hi Guys
> Just a confusion here.. I always see IELTS 7 or IELTS 6 here in SS topic.. does it mean overall? or minimum in any components? becoz if IELTS min 7 then no need to rely on SS. Thank you in advanced


It means minimum IELTS band 6 or 7 in all or at least in one and above in rest of the component,

So the thing is sometimes you get minimum IELTS 7 or maybe 8 but you don't have enough experience, or maybe you are too old, or your occupation or your partners occupation is not on the SOL but only on the specific state's CSOL, etc. etc., these are the few reasons of you not getting enough points required for 189 or cannot apply because of any specific reason and unwantedly had to go for state nomination. 

I hope this explanation have resolved your confusion.


----------



## ibtasamlatif (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello Dear Friends
I have applied for NSW SS with 55+5 points. I applied last October but wasn't selected unfortunately. Therefore I reapplied early February. My stats are as below

Occupation: Electrical Engineer (233311)
Work Experience: 2.5years
Ielts 8.5: L=9, R=8.5, S=8, W=7.5(weirdo examiner who snatched my paper and didn't let me finish the sentence.)

I would like to know
A) What are my chances of getting invite this time around?
B) Has anybody in my code 233311 got an invite?


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

icewarp said:


> For 2 or 3 days continuously, just after the 189 visa invitation round. Generally fridays. That is to say fortnightly, that is the pattern we suppose they are doing. They are issuing 200 invitations every 2 weeks aproximately. opcorn: started 24 xx to 28xx ..


If they have actually issued around 400 invitations so far and we hardly have 40 people in spreadsheet, then the list of people with 60+ , or IELTS 7 and years of experience must be pretty high...... considering so many in the spread sheet still haven't received the invitation... :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

smashingbeast said:


> If they have actually issued around 400 invitations so far and we hardly have 40 people in spreadsheet, then the list of people with 60+ , or IELTS 7 and years of experience must be pretty high...... considering so many in the spread sheet still haven't received the invitation... :confused2: :confused2:


Dear, if you read in the preceded threads, there is a colleague that said that his agent had told to him there were at least 10.000 applicants, and that was 2 months ago.I assume in relation with the ongoing trend there are more people applying than receiving invitations. So, our spreadsheet may be is around 3-4% of the overall. Rds.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hello Dear Friends
> I have applied for NSW SS with 55+5 points. I applied last October but wasn't selected unfortunately. Therefore I reapplied early February. My stats are as below
> 
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer (233311)
> ...


Doesn't look they started selecting engineers in mas numbers, only few were invited so far. I guess they are giving priority to other occupations for now. 

So don't worry your IELTS scores pretty good & if they needed Electrical Engineers in the near future , you have a good chance. This will depend on how much they need & how many people applying with higher points in your occupation. 

Wish you good luck


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi im new here. 
NSW 190 SS invitation: March 27,2015
CSOL: 233214 
DIAC score 55+ SS 5 =60
Status: waiting for CO to be assigned


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

cocomart said:


> Hi im new here.
> NSW 190 SS invitation: March 27,2015
> CSOL: 233214
> DIAC score 55+ SS 5 =60
> Status: waiting for CO to be assigned


Congratulations man, can you please add your details in the spreadsheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0

this will give better understanding of the process to the members in this forum.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

My internet is pretty slow. Pls add lacking details. Philippines. Offshore. EOI March 13, 2015


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

software engineer 55 point 7 band 2 years exp any chance???????:confused2:


----------



## Hasdude (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey guys,
I am a System admin with 55 points, +5 SS, 7 IELTS and 3 years experience. Lodged EOI in Jan 2015. Any idea on what my chances are? Any info is greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Hasdude said:


> Hey guys, I am a System admin with 55 points, +5 SS, 7 IELTS and 3 years experience. Lodged EOI in Jan 2015. Any idea on what my chances are? Any info is greatly appreciated. Cheers


Wish I could give you better news, but look at my status. 
I'm in a worser situation that you. 60 points without SS. IELTS 8. 6+ years experience after ACS deduction. SysAdmin but no option for 189 as its not SOL. And NSW seems to have stopped SysAdmins for this year. Guess we need to wait for July 😔


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

AKN said:


> Wish I could give you better news, but look at my status.
> I'm in a worser situation that you. 60 points without SS. IELTS 8. 6+ years experience after ACS deduction. SysAdmin but no option for 189 as its not SOL. And NSW seems to have stopped SysAdmins for this year. Guess we need to wait for July ?de14


NSW is a certainty for those with 65+5 points.

For those below this is a possibility.

For those 55+5 ielts 6.. is a lottery.

Maybe is the time to consider other states and 489 visa.

If NSW is your only list option, you must have to improve your english tests. There is no other way.

Because for some occupations (ict. Accountants..) and who knows for all the competition for 190 visa has become 189 visa.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

AKN said:


> Wish I could give you better news, but look at my status. I'm in a worser situation that you. 60 points without SS. IELTS 8. 6+ years experience after ACS deduction. SysAdmin but no option for 189 as its not SOL. And NSW seems to have stopped SysAdmins for this year. Guess we need to wait for July dde14


Can you give your points breakup

Age
Ielts 
Experience 
Studies

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lisrim (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyone who is waiting for 222311 (Investment Adviser) as the same did not appear for 190 in NSW?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

How many waiting for electronics engineer.....code 233411............ for nsw .......and also how many got invitations.........?????please...


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

There are many applicants with similar occupations who haven't been invited despite having higher points ... like in software or developer.. may be they simply haven't updated the spreadsheet.....


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

pk001 said:


> software engineer 55 point 7 band 2 years exp any chance???????:confused2:


If I am not wrong, as per your judgement you were saying they stopped sending invites for software engineers... now you are askin for chances...


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Can you give your points breakup Age Ielts Experience Studies Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Age: 40
IELTS: 8,8,8,8
Exp: 6+ after ACS deducted 4 years 
Studies: MCA
ANZSCO: 262113


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

AKN said:


> Age: 40 IELTS: 8,8,8,8 Exp: 6+ after ACS deducted 4 years Studies: MCA ANZSCO: 262113


Age - 15 points
Ielts- 20 points
Exp - 10 points 
Studies - ?? (Are you assessed at equivalent studies and awarded points for bachelors degree or diploma. How many points you are claiming for studies)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Friends I just updated the spreadsheet with my entries:


IELTS: 7 
Exp: 6+ after ACS deduction
ANZSCO: 261313
DIBP points excluding SS : 60

Cheers,


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Friends I just updated the spreadsheet with my entries:
> 
> IELTS: 7
> Exp: 6+ after ACS deduction
> ...


Have you got invitation ?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

HWarraich said:


> Have you got invitation ?


Nope, I submitted the EOI on 2nd April 2015


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

hanali said:


> It means 7 or 6 each and not the OVERALL.


Chance of getting invite for Electrical Engineer 233311 will be miracle. Let us (233311) forget to getting invitation for this financial year and let us try to improve our language score.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Till now the following occupations have not received any invitation.
> 
> I did a kind of research on all forums around the world, latxx, chinxx, poxx, brxx, expat, ausxx etc
> 
> ...


No invites for Electrical Engineers so far.


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Age - 15 points Ielts- 20 points Exp - 10 points Studies - ?? (Are you assessed at equivalent studies and awarded points for bachelors degree or diploma. How many points you are claiming for studies) Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Studies: 15


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

icewarp said:


> No invites for Electrical Engineers so far.


Also no invite for "Electronics Engineer" so far.


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

When i use this link :

_//skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx?_

to check the status of my application, it gives an error..

_There was a problem accessing the site. Try to browse to the site again.
If the problem persists, contact the administrator of this site and provide the reference number to identify the problem.
MSIS7001: The passive protocol context was not found or not valid. If the context was stored in cookies, the cookies that were presented by the client were not valid. Ensure that the client browser is configured to accept cookies from this website and retry this request.
Reference number: 1a68a5fe-f5ff-46b1-84a6-0c51c61d3c55_


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

Saurabh0804 said:


> When i use this link :
> 
> _//skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx?_
> 
> ...


Sorry guys for picking up something out of discussion.. just thought u guys might have felt and resolved this issue while checking ur application status.. 
if anyone knows the solution


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Saurabh0804 said:


> Sorry guys for picking up something out of discussion.. just thought u guys might have felt and resolved this issue while checking ur application status..
> if anyone knows the solution


try to go to this site then click Login Skillselect.

SkillSelect


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

AKN said:


> Studies: 15


15+20+10+15 = 60. Without state nomination. With state nomination 60 + 5 = 65. 

Is you occupation in SOL or CSOL ??

Is it on nsw list ??

If yes you have a bright chance

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> If I am not wrong, as per your judgement you were saying they stopped sending invites for software engineers... now you are askin for chances...


Yes,because of frustration and nsw immigration is like suspense movies any thing happens last time.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Someone ****ed up the sheet
.....


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Ronb said:


> 15+20+10+15 = 60. Without state nomination. With state nomination 60 + 5 = 65. Is you occupation in SOL or CSOL ?? Is it on nsw list ?? If yes you have a bright chance Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes, it 60 without SS, but not on SOL and hence I'm at the mercy of SS. EOI was put in June. I missed out the July 2104 intake due to the then new online application method(15 mins of madness) 😄. 

Technically speaking, changes are high but when they will invite SysAdmins is the question.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Is there any 221214 - Internal Auditor waiting for NSW 190 Response. Can you please update about your waiting time since you submitted EOI?


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

Aussiemate said:


> Can we have the ACS done in any other category when if a person already have ACS in one category
> do System Analyst category have more chances then Software tester category


Hi,

yes you can , I did it as well.

Cheers


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Saurabh0804 said:


> Sorry guys for picking up something out of discussion.. just thought u guys might have felt and resolved this issue while checking ur application status..
> if anyone knows the solution


Mate , I am getting the same error from last couple of days . May be problem from DIAC end .


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

There are already three Internal Audiitors including me on spread sheet. No one received any invitation from NSW.what is ur score, ielts band ,age and experience mate pls update the spread sheet
Thx


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi did any one get invite for ENgineering Technologist? mine lodged on 20 Feb with 60 points (including SS). What are my chances????


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

also can some one help in knowing the emai id details which NSW normally send invite???


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> There are already three Internal Audiitors including me on spread sheet. No one received any invitation from NSW.what is ur score, ielts band ,age and experience mate pls update the spread sheet
> Thx


I have already updated Excel.
Mine is 55 without SS, so looking for NSW SS for 5 points. I just submited my EOI on April 1, 2015.

My Age: 33
PTE: 84, 74, 70, 78
Score: 55
Expe: 4.5 Years

As per info from NSW website, they must be inviting people between Feb to June 2015. But as you people still waiting since Feb 2015, it is v strange and that no one got even invitation to apply for Nomination. What is your expectations?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Since July 2014 there seemed no transparency in the way NSW worked and same happening again in current intake...everything based on predictions now


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> also can some one help in knowing the emai id details which NSW normally send invite???


Shakthivel, kindly refer last 30 pages to know email ID.
Please do that much of hard work.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Dear, do not you see it, just the process of 190 visa where they used to help you and give you the required 5 points you need to get the 60 points.., the criterion have non-sense. The 190 visa has just become a process of 189 visa. They are selecting people with the higher scores just like the 189 visa process. 75+5, 70+5..and so on....,and also there are a lot of new applicants.. more than those receiving invitations, the queue is enormous.. I will look for other alternatives..


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Submitted my documents for NSW SS. My reference number is 291X. Updated the excel too.


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

where do you see this reference number? is it the eoi number?


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Just got invited by NSW. 

I had this old EOI which I lost it's number. Looks like NSW was selected. I will withdraw it in a few minutes since I increased my points and got a 189 invite about a month ago.

Just for you to know:
55 points, IELTS 7, Less than 1 year assessed exp. EOI date around November 2014. 

Cheers


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

gvmichel said:


> Just got invited by NSW.
> 
> I had this old EOI which I lost it's number. Looks like NSW was selected. I will withdraw it in a few minutes since I increased my points and got a 189 invite about a month ago.
> 
> ...


What's your occupational code Gvmichel?


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Submitted my documents for NSW SS. My reference number is 291X. Updated the excel too.


Hi,

Can you provide me the link to the excel sheet?

Regards,
YKK


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> What's your occupational code Gvmichel?


Opps sorry.

It's 261312


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

gvmichel said:


> Varunmalhotra24 said:
> 
> 
> > What's your occupational code Gvmichel?
> ...


Can u please update the time of email sent....so that we keep an eye on hours in that timeframe........thanks...


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

I should have checked your signatures before asking  Got it now



gvmichel said:


> Opps sorry.
> 
> It's 261312


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

gvmichel said:


> Just got invited by NSW.
> 
> I had this old EOI which I lost it's number. Looks like NSW was selected. I will withdraw it in a few minutes since I increased my points and got a 189 invite about a month ago.
> 
> ...


Since wen did u applied for 189......indwpendent.......???


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

No Luck for Software Engineers (261313) ??


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> No Luck for Software Engineers (261313) ??


Hopefully we too have invites for 55 pointers.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Since wen did u applied for 189......indwpendent.......???


gvmichel was among us till he has 55 points. He appeared for PTE A and increased the gross score to 65 in last month. Gate of 189 opened by DIBP for him and now he is enjoying tension free time.
Congrats gvmichel.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> No Luck for Software Engineers (261313) ??



Software Engineers have bad luck..still no invites...is NSW still on Easter holiday or are they back?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Software Engineers have bad luck..still no invites...is NSW still on Easter holiday or are they back?


We are back to normal bro.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> We are back to normal bro.


ok..thanks for the info...but still no invite for software engineers with 55+5 and IELTS 6


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> ok..thanks for the info...but still no invite for software engineers with 55+5 and IELTS 6


   Don't know when will our luck shines....


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Newguy4 said:


> where do you see this reference number? is it the eoi number?



After you submit your documents through the link provided in the NSW invitation email , you will get an automatic reply along with the reference number in it.


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> After you submit your documents through the link provided in the NSW invitation email , you will get an automatic reply along with the reference number in it.


So this is after you get invited right? right now Ive just submitted an EOI and selected NSW as nomination state. Is there anything else that I need to do forme to be in the draw pool of invitees?


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Mates,

Has anyone got invite for 263111? I have been following this forum and haven't seen any invite for the mentioned occupation code.

Does anyone why it is the case?

55+5, IELTS 7, 263111

Regards
Ravi


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Finally wait is over
I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:

Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
EOI Points: 55 (Without SS)
PTE A: 7
Exp: 3 years 4 months
EOI Submission Date: 11-MAR-2015


Hope this helps.. good luck everyone!


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi guys

How many invitations today any updates NSW must expedite the process......


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Finally wait is over
> I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:
> 
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> ...


Congratulation, Bro. It's another lucky day for Developer Programmer. Please kindly share your refer number when you got it, thanks a lot in advance. Fingers crossed for software engineers.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Finally wait is over
> I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:
> 
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> ...



Congrats Ketanp89!


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

I would like to ask NSW if there is any place for Internal Auditors in your state. Or We are just wasting our time for nothing. Did not see any single Internal auditor get invitation. Please tell us if there is minimum requirement of english for this profession otherwise start inviting as soon as you can....
:dizzy_face::dizzy_face::dizzy_face:


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Finally wait is over
> I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:
> 
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> ...


Wat time of the day,u got email from nsw?????


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

ketanp89 said:


> Finally wait is over
> I just got the SS Invitation just today. I have updated the spreadsheet. Here are the details:
> 
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> ...


Hi Ketan,

Congrats on receiving the Invitation.I have a query on the work exp part.Is your work exp(3.4 years) is it total experience ? or the experience after the cut off .Could you please throw some light on this.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Shakthivel, kindly refer last 30 pages to know email ID.
> Please do that much of hard work.


hi sorry but i didnt find any details on email id...:confused2:


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> tirik.ijrad said:
> 
> 
> > Shakthivel, kindly refer last 30 pages to know email ID.
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

jdesai said:


> [email protected]


many thanks


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

has NSW started sending invites for ENgineering Technologist???


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi sorry but i didnt find any details on email id...:confused2:





Sakthivel athiyur said:


> many thanks


Page 171. Post by ShreeSam.


----------



## Swaroop Behera (Jan 31, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> has NSW started sending invites for ENgineering Technologist???


lol.....

It seems Engineering Technologists are not at all required at NSW....
I am also waiting for the same.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Wat time of the day,u got email from nsw?????


I got the mail at 5.51 Am IST.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ajith said:


> Hi Ketan,
> 
> Congrats on receiving the Invitation.I have a query on the work exp part.Is your work exp(3.4 years) is it total experience ? or the experience after the cut off .Could you please throw some light on this.



It is my total experience.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

congrats....

i want to know the developer programmer with 55 + ielts 6....... waaaaaaaa


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Congratulations guys.....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

It means 10.20 am according to AEST.....Thanks mate....n congratulations...


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats Mate.

Has ACS considered your total experience as skilled?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> I would like to ask NSW if there is any place for Internal Auditors in your state. Or We are just wasting our time for nothing. Did not see any single Internal auditor get invitation. Please tell us if there is minimum requirement of english for this profession otherwise start inviting as soon as you can....
> :dizzy_face::dizzy_face::dizzy_face:



As per Excel only following Professions got Invite to date. 

*IT:*
ICT Business Analyst
Systems Analyst
Software Engineer
Developer Programmer

*Engineering:*
Electronics Engineer
Civil Engineer
Project builder
Structural Engineer
Construction Project Manager
Plant and production Engineer
Actuary
Valuer
Surveyor


*Accounting & Audit:*
Accountant (General)
External Auditor


*Medical:*
Physiotherapist
Psychotherapist
Registered Nurse
Occupational Health & Safety Adviser


Hotel Manager
Early Childhood Teacher
Motor Mechanic (General)

It seems, Internal Auditor is the last priority, Engineering & IT is top priority.

If any other update from IA Members please update.

Thanks :juggle:


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Is there any information on the website, about update on Invitations?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

As per the excel sheet no Mechanical, Electrical or Industrial Engineers so far. Hope to hear good news for these professions as well.


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats to all of you ( who got invitations) from NSW. Really lucky


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

a21071 said:


> Congratulation, Bro. It's another lucky day for Developer Programmer. Please kindly share your refer number when you got it, thanks a lot in advance. Fingers crossed for software engineers.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


wait n watch


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Ajith said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ketan,
> ...



Hi ketan,as per the sheet u got imvitation on 4th april but thats easter saturday......highly unlikely ....please check your mail and reply here....thanks..


----------



## jasonwww (Mar 31, 2015)

*Accountant (general) (221111)*

Accountant (general) (221111)

EOI submitted: late Feb
Points: 55+5 (SS)
IELTS: 7 

Anyone has similar backgrounds as mine has anything to share?

thanks!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

jasonwww said:


> Accountant (general) (221111)
> 
> EOI submitted: late Feb
> Points: 55+5 (SS)
> ...


Experience??????


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Hi ketan,as per the sheet u got imvitation on 4th april but thats easter saturday......highly unlikely ....please check your mail and reply here....thanks..


oops sorry... in excitement i had updated wrong date. 
thanks i have updated with the correct date.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

All aspirers kindly check your mail for invitation as previous invitations were sent in between 10.00 am to 11.30 AEST......as its 11.45 am AEST now ....so kindly check and update here please...thanks....


----------



## jasonwww (Mar 31, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Experience??????


Hi, 

no experience for me. I met the Australia study requirement for the extra 5 points. What's your situation?

Thanks!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

jasonwww said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Experience??????
> ...


Lets wait n watch i have 3 yeara expeeience....


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> All aspirers kindly check your mail for invitation as previous invitations were sent in between 10.00 am to 11.30 AEST......as its 11.45 am AEST now ....so kindly check and update here please...thanks....


i think they also sent invitations as well in the afternoon...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

i dreamt of this intense nomination huh... grrrrrr....... i thought I got my invitation already.. hahahaha


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

ketanp89 said:


> It is my total experience.


Good for you mate.Did you claim points for the work experience?


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

No Invites? :O


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

oh NSW.... waiting kills... Do you really required ENgineering Technologist ppls. EOI on 20 Feb 15


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually there is no transparency. Under VISA 189 one can easily find the information regarding invitation rounds and occupation ceiling. 

This is the main reason why this wait is killing us... we don't have any clues when we will be selected


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

i hope some people will return to this page if they got invitation.... waaaa

i'm waiting for analyst programmer too... huhuhuhu....


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

HI ALL,

I have 6+ years of exp i applied for nomination of NSW in feb with excluding 2 years i.e 4 years which is given from ACS assement. I have seen some posts saying as they have included in NSW nomiantaion the total exp with out 2 years. 

Can any one please tell me as i do i need to apply NSW nomination with excluing two years or with out excluding two years.. 

Please suggest me on this please need very urgent help ?????

MY POINTS BREAK UP at present 
AGE -30
studies 15
spouse -5
exp - 5 (excluding 2 years as per ACS assesment )
IELTS - ALL 6 

I applied as per above for the NSW nomination for 261313 ... give me suggestion as whetehr i applied is correct or not as i heard in posts some one applied with out excluding 2 years as per ACS.


----------



## senthilsuny (Apr 8, 2015)

I am waiting for NSW sponsorship. I had attempted IELTS 3 times and managed to score only 6.

I am 39+ now, deliberately looking for NSW sponsorship? Is there any clue on the System Analyst occupations Invitation ?

261112 System Analyst | +ve ACS Result - 30 June 2014 | IELTS - L=7.5, R=6.0, W=6.0, S=6.0 (Overall 6.5) 19 Jul 2014 | EOI 190 NSW - 30 Sep 2014 (55+5 Points)


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

senthilsuny said:


> I am waiting for NSW sponsorship. I had attempted IELTS 3 times and managed to score only 6.
> 
> I am 39+ now, deliberately looking for NSW sponsorship? Is there any clue on the System Analyst occupations Invitation ?
> 
> 261112 System Analyst | +ve ACS Result - 30 June 2014 | IELTS - L=7.5, R=6.0, W=6.0, S=6.0 (Overall 6.5) 19 Jul 2014 | EOI 190 NSW - 30 Sep 2014 (55+5 Points)


hi Senthil, good to see you in this forum from my location chennai. i with 60 points (including 5 SS). EOI lodged 20 Feb. Engineering Technologist...
any idea on the chances of getting invite???


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

sushmav said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I have 6+ years of exp i applied for nomination of NSW in feb with excluding 2 years i.e 4 years which is given from ACS assement. I have seen some posts saying as they have included in NSW nomiantaion the total exp with out 2 years.
> 
> ...


Can you post the links where people mentioned they claimed whole experience?


----------



## senthilsuny (Apr 8, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi Senthil, good to see you in this forum from my location chennai. i with 60 points (including 5 SS). EOI lodged 20 Feb. Engineering Technologist...
> any idea on the chances of getting invite???


Not Sure, Sakthivel. WE need to wait like watching slag overs in IPL


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

ILY said:


> As per Excel only following Professions got Invite to date.
> 
> *IT:*
> ICT Business Analyst
> ...



Don't know what stopped them to pick Analyst Programmers along with other IT guys .. 

Btw..
I am at 55+5// Age 29// IELTS 9,8,7.5,7// Total Exp: 4.7// ACS considered: 0.7// 
And in doubts.. like most of us. 
Preparing for PTE A and improving the chances to qualify for 189 would be the last resort..
I was just wondering, if NSW worked out a new process from 2015 onwards, did they not work on transparency aspect of it? Say: Online availability of Occupational Ceiling etc..


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi
I went through the spread sheet. It shows no invitations on 8/4/2015.if anyone received please update the sheet with details.

This uncertain wait is giving stress.

:grimacing::grimacing::grimacing::grimacing::grimacing:


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Guys:

Be patient, just wait and see, because some people got SS after one year of EOI submission. It's a luck matter also. If some professions are getting it, this means NSW is not sleeping and they are keeping an eye on all applications, and it feels that they are selecting certain professions at a time to manage the work load. I think, we all are in the que. If we qualify as per their criteria, we will get Invite sooner or later........

meanwhile, we can use this time to do other things such as:

arranging documents for immigration dept.
Know more about the job market
better places to live and work
finding more people of your own comunity
finding friends in the prospective area you want to go a live
knowing more about other social issues which people on land are facing after this stage.

and Hope for the Best

Trust, there is a God and who is planning much bigger than all of us.

Wish you all the best..........

Please keep updating excel,,,,,, that helps and motivates a lot to other members...

Thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi ILY

Thanks for very useful and touching suggestion.Nice views:grinning::grinning::grinning:


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

as in july the new list comes and the cycle starts from zero again for an year.. just wanted to know.. till which month of the previous year does NSW send the invites?


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Saurabh0804 said:


> as in july the new list comes and the cycle starts from zero again for an year.. just wanted to know.. till which month of the previous year does NSW send the invites?


As on NSW site they will send invites till june as long as 4000 places were not all filled. After 1st july list are reset. No it is not clear if NSW will continue with the same system after 1st july.
BTW other states usually also update lists after 1st july. ICT related occupation may be available in other states too.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Saurabh0804 said:


> as in july the new list comes and the cycle starts from zero again for an year.. just wanted to know.. till which month of the previous year does NSW send the invites?


At that point the applicants will be 200000000000... they are inviting roughly 400 by month, so on the other hand there are more 4000 new applicants monthly... it is an endless vicious cycle. However, if you have 60+5 point or above you have chances. I think ict, accountants, auditors with ielts 6 and 55+5points do not have chances.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Saurabh0804 said:
> 
> 
> > as in july the new list comes and the cycle starts from zero again for an year.. just wanted to know.. till which month of the previous year does NSW send the invites?
> ...




ICWRAP IS RIGHT ...AND AFTER JULY..THEY GONNA MAKE LIKE WESTERN AUSTRALIA LIKE EXPERIENCE MUST ....AND SHOULD HAVE JOB CONTRACT.....so rely on NSW till june ...if u get ,u r lucky else forget it n try 189.....


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Guys, can someone tell me how much time NSW is taking to process application after the invite?


----------



## Aniwill (Apr 8, 2015)

*Aniwill*

Hello everyone,
It looks like the competition is quite high for NSW. I have applied for 190 subclass visa for NSW but no updates yet. Meanwhile is anyone preparing for PTE academic?What material are you guys refering to?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Icewrap I agree with you....


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

OK march 27 submission has not been approved yet. Then mine will be next week I guess...

May be the delay is because of Easter holidays in between..


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> OK march 27 submission has not been approved yet. Then mine will be next week I guess...
> 
> May be the delay is because of Easter holidays in between..


No invite yet....i do not see any update in the excel sheet...


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> No invite yet....i do not see any update in the excel sheet...


No luck tashi... waiting waiting and waiting...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> No luck tashi... waiting waiting and waiting...


yea...to much wait....too long a wait...and it is going to be long wait i suppose


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> VipanBali said:
> 
> 
> > No luck tashi... waiting waiting and waiting...
> ...



You are right...kindly look at the image as Well....


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

jdesai said:


> You are right...kindly look at the image as Well....


What is the source of this information?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > You are right...kindly look at the image as Well....
> ...



Check the sheet 43 invitation n there are 800 being sent.....this is just for idea...how its working...


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> OK march 27 submission has not been approved yet. Then mine will be next week I guess...
> 
> May be the delay is because of Easter holidays in between..


Thank u. Will inform this forum once i get an update.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Check the sheet 43 invitation n there are 800 being sent.....this is just for idea...how its working...


but this is not totally accurate.. first, not all applicants are listed in the excel sheet. second, not all who got the invitations updated the sheet.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Check the sheet 43 invitation n there are 800 being sent.....this is just for idea...how its working...
> ...



Thats what i am saying rough idea.....there can be more than 6000 application according to these statistics.......imagine we have only 43 invitation in our sheet and NSW already at 2800+ means we know only 5.25 percent of applicant at this time.....and we have more than 311 in total....


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Thats what i am saying rough idea.....there can be more than 6000 application according to these statistics.......imagine we have only 43 invitation in our sheet and NSW already at 2800+ means we know only 5.25 percent of applicant at this time.....and we have more than 311 in total....



I believe your analysis is based on the reference number. I am not sure if there is any relation between the reference number and the number of invitations sent... 

If someone could clarify


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

senthilsuny said:


> Not Sure, Sakthivel. WE need to wait like watching slag overs in IPL


when did you lodge your EOI???


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> I believe your analysis is based on the reference number. I am not sure if there is any relation between the reference number and the number of invitations sent...
> 
> If someone could clarify


Correct, It can be the case that the Invite being sent but didn't avail by the applicant... then I believe they are not going to reset the counter/reference number.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Correct, It can be the case that the Invite being sent but didn't avail by the applicant... then I believe they are not going to reset the counter/reference number.


what do you mean by not going to reset the counter?..


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Tashi_Norem said:
> 
> 
> > I believe your analysis is based on the reference number. I am not sure if there is any relation between the reference number and the number of invitations sent...
> ...



Yes i counted as because of 2800plus refrence number........i also want that everyone get invite but not with blind faith......as i m also waiting to be invited......but rite now whatever resources we have,this cannot be denied....


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Status of Last invitation software engineer?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

waaaa i just read that my skill should be developer programmer rather than analyst programmer... hahahaha 

crazy..... but almost related to each other. bwaaha


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

pk001 said:


> Status of Last invitation software engineer?


check the excel sheet file..


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Is there any Auditor, who got Invite?


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

i think they are giving preference to the offshore applicants. In the sheet we can clearly see that there are more than 30 applicants who got invitation are offshore and there are only 5 to 10 onshore ....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ILY said:


> Is there any Auditor, who got Invite?


Check below excel file.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

*Another Friday, Good luck to all!*

Dear All,

Good morning and good luck to us all for today's another Friday, meaning...invites sending out again from NSW!

Congrats to those who will be blessed with that much awaited email invites today.

Cheers!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Good morning and good luck to us all for today's another Friday, meaning...invites sending out again from NSW!
> 
> ...


Barbelle is NSW sending invites every Friday? Someone previously said that they randomly send invites every now and then


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Barbelle is NSW sending invites every Friday? Someone previously said that they randomly send invites every now and then



Looking at the spreadsheet and checking other forums, most of the invites are being sent during Fridays, and some midweek (Wednesdays). Last week, they sent lots of invites during Thursday as Fridays was already public holiday here in Oz.

Should just make sense to assume (and hope) that they sent out many invites today (Friday), yeah?

Good luck and congrats to those who will receive it today!


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Looking at the spreadsheet and checking other forums, most of the invites are being sent during Fridays, and some midweek (Wednesdays). Last week, they sent lots of invites during Thursday as Fridays was already public holiday here in Oz.
> 
> Should just make sense to assume (and hope) that they sent out many invites today (Friday), yeah?
> 
> Good luck and congrats to those who will receive it today!


If such is the trend, I shall also wait for the invitation mail today Good luck to you and all other fellow members waiting for NSW invites!


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Barbelle is NSW sending invites every Friday? Someone previously said that they randomly send invites every now and then


...and usually they send out the invites around Friday 4pm to 5pm AEST, just before they finish the day's shift and start the weekend.


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> If such is the trend, I shall also wait for the invitation mail today Good luck to you and all other fellow members waiting for NSW invites!


Yes thanks, I'm pretty sure lots of people will receive invites today. Let's just hope and pray that it includes us.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Yes thanks, I'm pretty sure lots of people will receive invites today. Let's just hope and pray that it includes us.



I hope what you just said comes true You shall be remembered in my prayers today Good luck dear!


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone got invited for nsw 190 or got a positive sponsorship to lodge for a visa??? Anyone??? Please update us. Feeling hopefull myself. :') best of luck to all.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

this is our day all Analyst Programmer... hahahahahahahahaha hopinnnnggggg


----------



## kanwaldeeps (Mar 29, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Looking at the spreadsheet and checking other forums, most of the invites are being sent during Fridays, and some midweek (Wednesdays). Last week, they sent lots of invites during Thursday as Fridays was already public holiday here in Oz.
> 
> Should just make sense to assume (and hope) that they sent out many invites today (Friday), yeah?
> 
> Good luck and congrats to those who will receive it today!


Do NSW sponsor computers and Network engineers?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

I also submitted EOI yesterday under 221111 code 

Age 30
qual. 15
ielts 10
total 55


I didnt get my experience evaluated from assessment body. 

Can I mention experience in EOI? 

NSW sends invitations to people who dont mention any experience in EOI? :juggle:


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> I also submitted EOI yesterday under 221111 code
> 
> Age 30
> qual. 15
> ...



Is there any option to submit an EOI without the qualification assessment? I don't think so dear.

Even if it is, you need to get your skills assessed by the relevant authority!


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Is there any option to submit an EOI without the qualification assessment? I don't think so dear.
> 
> Even if it is, you need to get your skills assessed by the relevant authority!


not qualification,,, I am asking experience? 

I dont have stable job history so I thought it would be too cumbersome to get experience evaluated so I left that altogether


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> not qualification,,, I am asking experience?
> 
> I dont have stable job history so I thought it would be too cumbersome to get experience evaluated so I left that altogether


I see. I don't think that should be a problem then. What you can do is to include your previous work experience and mark that as "not relevant" in the EOI. Hope this helps!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> not qualification,,, I am asking experience?
> 
> I dont have stable job history so I thought it would be too cumbersome to get experience evaluated so I left that altogether


i think you can be assessed thru statutatory declaration because you cant get documents from your previous work. better email the acs if you want clarification.. or email nsw about your problem. they might give you information.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> i think you can be assessed thru statutatory declaration because you cant get documents from your previous work. better email the acs if you want clarification.. or email nsw about your problem. they might give you information.


What are the chances of getting invitation from NSW without mention of experience.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> What are the chances of getting invitation from NSW without mention of experience.


if you look in the excel, even the applicant has no experience as long as you have ielts 7 and 55 pts. and also depends on the skills. could get the invitation..

because nsw ways on how to invite people is thru dibp points > ielts > experience. which is a bit funny... for me it should be dibp points > experience > ielts. hahaha 

anyways, goodluck.


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> if you look in the excel, even the applicant has no experience as long as you have ielts 7 and 55 pts. and also depends on the skills. could get the invitation..
> 
> because nsw ways on how to invite people is thru dibp points > ielts > experience. which is a bit funny... for me it should be dibp points > experience > ielts. hahaha
> 
> anyways, goodluck.


i personally agree with you on the selection criteria, but the process is dominated by nsw state, so we have to respect. Maybe they will change the game rule soon.........


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

The 14 day timeframe given by NSW to submit the application is "14 work days" or "14 days including weekends and public holidays"? 
Can anybody who received the invitation help answer this?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

a21071 said:


> i personally agree with you on the selection criteria, but the process is dominated by nsw state, so we have to respect. Maybe they will change the game rule soon.........


i am fully respected it because its their rules.. we can't do anything about it.. we just need to do is to follow them.. haha ^^


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

As far as I have heard, they clearly mention the expiry date of invite on mail.. So whether it is work days or not doesn't matter.. The date would be clearly mentioned


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> The 14 day timeframe given by NSW to submit the application is "14 work days" or "14 days including weekends and public holidays"?
> Can anybody who received the invitation help answer this?


it stated there:

"Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply"

weekends are included because they didnt specify 14working days?... in fact, i dont see 14 working days because applicants needs it not the nsw itself. do you understand what i meant?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> As far as I have heard, they clearly mention the expiry date of invite on mail.. So whether it is work days or not doesn't matter.. The date would be clearly mentioned



ohh this is a better answer compared to me.. hehehe 

thanks..


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> it stated there:
> 
> "Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply"
> 
> weekends are included because they didnt specify 14working days?... in fact, i dont see 14 working days because applicants needs it not the nsw itself. do you understand what i meant?


I totally understand what you mean

Even I read the same in their webpage but still wanted to check from the people who actually received the invite to apply. Does it mean the applications not submitted within the 14 day timeframe will expire and fresh invitations will be sent out to the other qualifying candidates?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> As far as I have heard, they clearly mention the expiry date of invite on mail.. So whether it is work days or not doesn't matter.. The date would be clearly mentioned


Exactly that's what they mentioned and that's the reason I wanted to check with the people who received the invite if the date od expiry in their invitations include weekends and public holidays.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Exactly that's what they mentioned and that's the reason I wanted to check with the people who received the invite if the date od expiry in their invitations include weekends and public holidays.


i will tell you later once I got my invitation.. bwahahaha think positive!!!


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

any good news guys?? any one invited so far today?


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> if you look in the excel, even the applicant has no experience as long as you have ielts 7 and 55 pts. and also depends on the skills. could get the invitation..
> 
> because nsw ways on how to invite people is thru dibp points > ielts > experience. which is a bit funny... for me it should be dibp points > experience > ielts. hahaha
> 
> anyways, goodluck.


I respect your opinion mate but I think the reason why NSW is inviting people thru dibp points > ielts > experience instead of what you think is better: dibp points > experience > ielts is because of the current job market situation in Australia where in the competition for specific job/occupation is quite high and more often than not, people tend to change jobs or look for other job options other than their industry when they are already here (or when they land in Australia) just to be able to survive and earn an income while adjusting to the Aussie way of life or until you get hired to the job of your liking (or your job skill). 

Here in Australia mate, you can't be too picky when it comes to jobs because the living expenses are really quite high and you would need ENGLISH SKILLS, more than your actual OCCUPATION EXPERIENCE to survive the first few months (or years) to sustain yourself and your family by working in jobs that require you to speak good English. (This of course does not apply to those coming to Australia with thousands or millions of dollars to spend). 


That's just a quick note for all offshore applicants, hope it can help you prepare to your life Down Under. Thanks and cheers!


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

Dont worry guys ... Who ever applied in starting from feb will get invite.. 55+6 will be last batch.. out of 2000 places 16 invited were given till feb.. if am correct closed to 80 invites are rolled out by end of march & till date...

till date out of 4000 places in entire fy15 only 1600 were given.. there is lot of room


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> I respect your opinion mate but I think the reason why NSW is inviting people thru dibp points > ielts > experience instead of what you think is better: dibp points > experience > ielts is because of the current job market situation in Australia where in the competition for specific job/occupation is quite high and more often than not, people tend to change jobs or look for other job options other than their industry when they are already here (or when they land in Australia) just to be able to survive and earn an income while adjusting to the Aussie way of life or until you get hired to the job of your liking (or your job skill).
> 
> Here in Australia mate, you can't be too picky when it comes to jobs because the living expenses are really quite high and you would need ENGLISH SKILLS, more than your actual OCCUPATION EXPERIENCE to survive the first few months (or years) to sustain yourself and your family by working in jobs that require you to speak good English. (This of course does not apply to those coming to Australia with thousands or millions of dollars to spend).
> 
> ...



i agreee with you.. so if you will be the employer, will you hire a person who is in good english than to the person who has less experience?

Person1: experience 6yrs + ielts 6
Person2: experience 2yrs + ielts 8.

note that to be included in the invites, it should be atleast 6 (competent english)....


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> i agreee with you.. so if you will be the employer, will you hire a person who is in good english than to the person who has less experience?
> 
> Person1: experience 6yrs + ielts 6
> Person2: experience 2yrs + ielts 8.
> ...


Mate, obviously the employer will hire the the applicant with the more experience but the question is, ARE THERE ENOUGH JOBS for all of the applicants? What about those that don't get hired right away?

I know heaps of skilled people here in Australia that have been here for years and still could not get a job although they've got years and years of experience abroad or in home country.

This is just NSW being realistic and practical mate. There is a great shortage of skills in Australia but that does not necessarily mean that there is also enough jobs for everyone in the occupation shortages.

Anyways, you will understand it more once you are already living in Australia. Maybe you're one of the few ones who can get your dream job in a few days upon landing here, but not everyone can be as lucky as you are.

Cheers!


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> Dont worry guys ... Who ever applied in starting from feb will get invite.. 55+6 will be last batch.. out of 2000 places 16 invited were given till feb.. if am correct closed to 80 invites are rolled out by end of march & till date...
> 
> till date out of 4000 places in entire fy15 only 1600 were given.. there is lot of room


ur words cheers me up. Lets hope for the best. EOI on 20 Feb 15. 1month 2 wks passed....


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Its now 4pm Sydney time, hopefully invites are gonna be sent out starting now....til 5pm! Good luck to all!


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Its now 4pm Sydney time, hopefully invites are gonna be sent out starting now....til 5pm! Good luck to all!


do they send invites for Engineering Technologist ppls?.. EOI on 20 Feb 15.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

anybody who get invites today especially for Engineering Technologist, pls update and ALL THE VERY BEST for those LUCKY CANDIDATES!!!!


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> do they send invites for Engineering Technologist ppls?.. EOI on 20 Feb 15.


Please refer to spreadsheet link below, thanks!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Please refer to spreadsheet link below, thanks!
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0


thanks


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Its now 4pm Sydney time, hopefully invites are gonna be sent out starting now....til 5pm! Good luck to all!


doesn't look like a good day


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> doesn't look like a good day


still a good day.. because today is friday... hahaha 

TGIF!! hahaha


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> still a good day.. because today is friday... hahaha
> 
> TGIF!! hahaha


Haha cheers buddy


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

If any Internal Auditor receive the invite please update the sheet immidiately 
Thx


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

maybe theres no invitation today because they had it last tuesday? hmmmm....


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> maybe theres no invitation today because they had it last tuesday? hmmmm....


Sad...


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Sad...


very very sad ..... but we need to hope for the best ....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Nope.....may be they are waiting for DIAC invitation rounds like last time they hold for two weeks and then they sent invitation after 27 march .....which was diac invitation date and today is 10 april which is again the same........


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Nope.....may be they are waiting for DIAC invitation rounds like last time they hold for two weeks and then they sent invitation after 27 march .....which was diac invitation date and today is 10 april which is again the same........


Quite likely. Let's wait and watch


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

it will be a Sad Weekend for me. Just got my ielts result today.. it's already my 3rd time but still can't make it all 7..now, NSW SS is my only chance.. 

Let us hope each of us receives at the right time..


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> it will be a Sad Weekend for me. Just got my ielts result today.. it's already my 3rd time but still can't make it all 7..now, NSW SS is my only chance..
> 
> Let us hope each of us receives at the right time..


whats your score? do you have any plan to take pte-a?


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

liverloverboy said:


> whats your score? do you have any plan to take pte-a?


I am also in the same boat. Very unfortunate. I am struck at 7.5/7/6.5/6. over all 7. I have a doubt, whether NSW consider overall or each.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

umashankarkonda said:


> I am also in the same boat. Very unfortunate. I am struck at 7.5/7/6.5/6. over all 7. I have a doubt, whether NSW consider overall or each.


it should the lowest score is your ielts grade. -.5 .. example... 6.5, 7, 8,9 --> 6 ( i think)


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> Dont worry guys ... Who ever applied in starting from feb will get invite.. 55+6 will be last batch.. out of 2000 places 16 invited were given till feb.. if am correct closed to 80 invites are rolled out by end of march & till date...
> 
> till date out of 4000 places in entire fy15 only 1600 were given.. there is lot of room


your analysis sounds encouraging, but what's the base of it? is that on basis of google spread sheet?


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> I respect your opinion mate but I think the reason why NSW is inviting people thru dibp points > ielts > experience instead of what you think is better: dibp points > experience > ielts is because of the current job market situation in Australia where in the competition for specific job/occupation is quite high and more often than not, people tend to change jobs or look for other job options other than their industry when they are already here (or when they land in Australia) just to be able to survive and earn an income while adjusting to the Aussie way of life or until you get hired to the job of your liking (or your job skill).
> 
> Here in Australia mate, you can't be too picky when it comes to jobs because the living expenses are really quite high and you would need ENGLISH SKILLS, more than your actual OCCUPATION EXPERIENCE to survive the first few months (or years) to sustain yourself and your family by working in jobs that require you to speak good English. (This of course does not apply to those coming to Australia with thousands or millions of dollars to spend).
> 
> ...



I understand and respect your points, but what's the real matter for people to just get a job to survive, means i don't see any difference between the level of competent and proficient. Actually, there are some arguments for the rules defined by NSW, i would say it's no meaning to discuss this rule, the only thing we need to do is to follow as you don't have any other options.


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> it will be a Sad Weekend for me. Just got my ielts result today.. it's already my 3rd time but still can't make it all 7..now, NSW SS is my only chance..
> 
> Let us hope each of us receives at the right time..


Buddy, dont be depressed and have a nice weekend. Frankly, I've failed 3 times to get 4x7, I will try my fourth time on Apr 18! Keep going, finally you can get what you want.


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> whats your score? do you have any plan to take pte-a?



do you have any idea on pte-a? maybe it's stupid question, is pet-a easier than ielts? I am totally tired of waiting NSW, trying every means I can to improve my English score, seems pet-a is a better option....


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

just for 261312 developer programer, I read a post from a Chinese forum, a girl with 55 + ielts 6 + 12 years work experience got NSW invitation on Apr 7. It's a very good news for 261312 people, if you click "like" button maybe you are the next lucky person.  
Happy weekend, my friends!


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear All,

Can anybody throw some light on chances of ICT business Analyst with 55 points ( without state nomination points) , IELTS - 7 with 1.3 years experience (ACS accepted).

I am really worried because in few months time i will turn to 33 and therefore lose 5 points.
I am also worried because 189 quota for ICT BA is full and those people now apply for NSW.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello everyone !! 

I know many people are waiting for nsw state sponsorship. Honestly speaking I have seen few of my friend's friend they got nsw state sponsorship in march and April even though their Ielts are 6 each band and one of them have one year experience, they both were from accountant occupation. My reason of informing you guys is to please do not rely on it as they are picking EOI randomly. Their EOI were in recent dates like one of them is Feb and other is NOV 2014.

I have gone through Oct 2014 Intake and unfortunately didn't get through in such lottery system. I thought this intake will be fair but again they don't have much time to adjust all EOI as per criteria. Tried PTE, Ielts and even NAATI but no chance. 

Therefore I opted for regional nsw sponsorship 489 visa to keep myself safe and secure before my TR gets expired. 

Thanks 
Farhan


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

a21071 said:


> Buddy, dont be depressed and have a nice weekend. Frankly, I've failed 3 times to get 4x7, I will try my fourth time on Apr 18! Keep going, finally you can get what you want.


thanks bro.. goodluck on your next exam..


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> whats your score? do you have any plan to take pte-a?


always 2 six and 2 7.. OB7.. for all three tried.. same scores.. sigh..
im planning but there is not that much review materials available online.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Please share last reference number. As per my knowledge last reference number is 29xx.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Hello everyone !!
> 
> I know many people are waiting for nsw state sponsorship. Honestly speaking I have seen few of my friend's friend they got nsw state sponsorship in march and April even though their Ielts are 6 each band and one of them have one year experience, they both were from accountant occupation. My reason of informing you guys is to please do not rely on it as they are picking EOI randomly. Their EOI were in recent dates like one of them is Feb and other is NOV 2014.
> 
> ...


March and april 2015 u talking abput ypur freinds who got SS for 6 bands?????


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

keyur said:


> Please share last reference number. As per my knowledge last reference number is 29xx.


1000 invitations given by nsw now 1000 remaining.last reference number is 32××.
This is not official info.but asper reference numbers we can say.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

Saurabh0804 said:


> your analysis sounds encouraging, but what's the base of it? is that on basis of google spread sheet?


Places are 2000 from Feb to june 2015.....


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Jdesai

Yes their Ielts score were over all 6. One of them have one year accounting experience. Their EOI submission were feb n Nov 2014

I have few friends they submitted EOI in July 2014 with same results of ielts and DIBP points but they haven't got so far. This shows how fair system it is. It's lottery system again.

Even I have submitted EOI in mid of October 2014. 

What's your point breakup?

Thanks


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes, i found it easier to get desired score. But the overall pattern is different from ielts. I still believe it's worth trying and you may get your desired score. So since you have prepared for IELTS I assume you now just need to see the format and practice it. Give it shot! All the best


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

Your case is just like mine. I gave PTEA and got 20 points.Try PTEA to increase your score. All the best


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

SID7800 said:


> Your case is just like mine. I gave PTEA and got 20 points.Try PTEA to increase your score. All the best


@ambition_vik


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

pk001 said:


> 1000 invitations given by nsw now 1000 remaining.last reference number is 32××.
> This is not official info.but asper reference numbers we can say.


My agent has already told me there are 800 invitation left/remaining.. do not ask me how he knows..


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

AKN said:


> Yes, it 60 without SS, but not on SOL and hence I'm at the mercy of SS. EOI was put in June. I missed out the July 2104 intake due to the then new online application method(15 mins of madness) dde04. Technically speaking, changes are high but when they will invite SysAdmins is the question.


Well today I got a mail from Skillset. Was thinking it would be some good news. Guess what. Then increased my points by 5 owing to my work experience crossing 8 years. So now I'm 65+5, but at the mercy of State Sponsorship. I can't apply 189 😡


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Jdesai
> 
> Yes their Ielts score were over all 6. One of them have one year accounting experience. Their EOI submission were feb n Nov 2014
> 
> ...


I dont think you're right man or your friends just lied to you. I am accountant and they *must* have 7 band in ielts in order to apply for qualification assessment as well as skilled employment assessment. I dont think they can magically get 55 points without any point in qualification and english.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

SID7800 said:


> Your case is just like mine. I gave PTEA and got 20 points.Try PTEA to increase your score. All the best


Unfortunately I have tried IELTS more than once and could not get 7s in all. I thought of PTEA but no test center in my city. I am stuck with TOEFL iBT. Please advice the chance of getting the right score equivalent to IELTS 7s in all. I heard TOFL iBT is quite more difficult compare to IELTS, could that be true ?.


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't know much about tofl but I can for sure say for PTE-A that it looks difficult on 1st instance but easy to score. If have seen people and from my personal exp as well that you can score more than IELTs. Also at times change in pattern works. So go ahead and try PTE. All the best


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Hoangdekiem

Just for your confusion I am writing down the points break up 

Ielts overall 6 - 0 points 
Bachelor degree in accounting - 15 points 
Age - 30 points 
2 years Australian study requirement - 5 points 
SIMPA accounting - 5 points

That's how I am getting and other two candidates (who got SS) have 55 points. And for your further information about Skill assessment of Accounting skill assessment, you must need 7 each in Ielts but if you have SIMPA then you don't need it.

I am not lieing nor I want to as it leads to wrong info who are desperately waiting for SS like me. Hope it helps !!

Thanks 
Farhan


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Hoangdekiem
> 
> Just for your confusion I am writing down the points break up
> 
> ...


I am sorry, you are right. I didnt think about the SIMPA, But I didnt mean you lied either. Still you are in better position than me and others because you can work on Ielts 7 to get 10 points and apply for 189. All the best man


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

AKN said:


> AKN said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it 60 without SS, but not on SOL and hence I'm at the mercy of SS. EOI was put in June. I missed out the July 2104 intake due to the then new online application method(15 mins of madness) dde04. Technically speaking, changes are high but when they will invite SysAdmins is the question.
> ...


Hi friend,

May I know when you were supposed to complete 8 years exp (post deduction 2 years) for which 5 points added.
I am completing this month end i.e. 30 April so when should I expect this mail?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Hoangdikiem

I did try Ielts and PTE academic even tried NAATI earlier but no luck !! Don't have much time either as TR visa is expiring in first week of august.

And top of that when I came to know for those candidates, I quickly opted Regional 489 visa and applied for Orana region as External Auditor. Can't rely on Nsw state sponsorship anymore as i believed it's a lottery system like July 2014 and Oct 2014 intake. 

What's your point break up?


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have a question from experts. Please understand and answer.

As of now my agent submitted EOI for NSW with 55+5 for 2613(Software Engg) and IELTS 6. I have 10 points for exp 7 years 11 months (post 2 years deduction). 

On 1st of May I should get additional 5 points which will make my score 60. I have also showed interest for 189 under same EOI. I can expect invite next month from NSW but my agent says I should wait for July Ceiling and go for 189 with 60 points rather than 190. 

But I have doubts if skill went out from list or 60 points min score went up to 65 then what? I mean there is small risk. 

What your expert advice says?


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Hoangdikiem
> 
> I did try Ielts and PTE academic even tried NAATI earlier but no luck !! Don't have much time either as TR visa is expiring in first week of august.
> 
> ...


Age : 25 points
Qualification : 15 pts
Ielts : 10 pts
total 50pts

I am working hard on pte-a now for 20 points but if I fail one or two more I also plan to go to Aus for 6 months to study a translating diploma to get additional 5 points for community language, then have 55 points for 190. I am closely following this thread because I'd like to know the possibility of an accountant getting invited with 55 points, but seem not really optimistic. Anyways, Good luck on 489 visa man. Do you think 489 is guaranteed for you? I mean you still rely on a state/regional sponsorship like 190.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

hoangdekiem said:


> Age : 25 points
> Qualification : 15 pts
> Ielts : 10 pts
> total 50pts
> ...


Dont loose hope. I got invited with 55 points. Structural engineer with ilets 6 and 8 years work experience.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Hoangdikiem

Yes I have received 489 regional sponsorship for Orana and expression of interest imvitation already. I have 60 days to apply for 489 visa now. I just used this option to be on safe side. 

For community language test is called NAATI and I sat on this test for Professional Translator from English to my own language. But never heard of anything about diploma, after completing diploma I guess you must have to pass test organise by NAATI as they are only authorised Institute to issue community language result for immigration. Correct me if I am wrong and please specify all languages of that diploma is happening?

Thanks


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

From NAATI website: "Where a course at an educational institution holds NAATI approval, students who complete the qualification at the standard required by NAATI may apply for accreditation from NAATI without further testing"

so If you enroll in an approved course, no test is required. you can find the list of approved courses with offerred languages here: Approved Australian Courses 

however, 489 is also a good option. you will have a peace of mind if going for 489. I consider 489 too but I am not quite sure about possibility of an applicant with barely 50 points and without experience


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Hoangdekiem for such a useful information. However, my community language is not there which makes me t really upset as I thought it will be a good chance for me. Anyway, do not worry about 10 points as many people are getting regional state sponsorship on 50 points. 

Forgot to ask your skill occupation?

Thanks


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

my friend has 8yrs exp but acs deducted 2yrs as usual but he is not aware about that and declare 8yrs in eoi for 15pts.. he got invited for 189(60pts) then last feb he was granted a visa. do some case officers overlook that 2yrs deducted by acs?


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Thanks Hoangdekiem for such a useful information. However, my community language is not there which makes me t really upset as I thought it will be a good chance for me. Anyway, do not worry about 10 points as many people are getting regional state sponsorship on 50 points.
> 
> Forgot to ask your skill occupation?
> 
> Thanks


Mine is external auditor. How long did you get a 489 invite after applying?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi farhan! As i c that you have taken the professional translator's test and i suspect you didn't pass it.keeping that in mind i would like to suggest you to try for paraprofessional interpreter's test which is comparatively easier. I took it this year and passed it straight away. I did it from Eng to Urdu both directions and got 75 marks without any prior training and preparation.


farhanvayani said:


> Thanks Hoangdekiem for such a useful information. However, my community language is not there which makes me t really upset as I thought it will be a good chance for me. Anyway, do not worry about 10 points as many people are getting regional state sponsorship on 50 points.
> 
> Forgot to ask your skill occupation?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi friend, May I know when you were supposed to complete 8 years exp (post deduction 2 years) for which 5 points added. I am completing this month end i.e. 30 April so when should I expect this mail?


Just completed 8 years a few days back. I believe you should be getting by the month end


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi friends,

Could anyone please draft all the available options for an software engineer to get extra 5 points apart from IELTS/PTE and partner points. 

My Point break up is:
Age: 30
IELTS: 0
Qualification: 15
Emp: 10

Total is 55  

any option for 489 where I can apply? as far as i know for 261313 and IELTS 6 no options available for SS under 489...Pls help


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hoangdekiem

Mine occupation is same. Orana region still accepting it. It took me 3 weeks to receive invitation and acceptance from orana.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi everybody! 
Just want to share my exp with you guys as i submitted an EOI with 55 points on 4th of March and got invited by NSW on 27th of march. It was quite surprising and early for me but extremly pleasing as well. 
Here is my point break down

Age 25 points (will reach 30 points in july) 
Qualification 10 points (2 years adv diploma) 
Occupation: 312211 civil engineering draftsperson
Ielts 10 points (8.5,8.5,7,8) 
Community language 5 points
(Passed paraprofessional interpreter's test Eng to Urdu both direction) 
Two years Australian study Req 5 points 

Although i already have applied for that but still waiting anxiously for july and want to try my luck for 189 as i really love WA with all my friends living here. 
Any suggestions ? Should i go for 190 now or wait till july ?? ....


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi vipan! 
Have you ever tried to get points for the community language ? Check out Naati's website please


VipanBali said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Could anyone please draft all the available options for an software engineer to get extra 5 points apart from IELTS/PTE and partner points.
> 
> ...


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi sarim.ali143

Actually I came to know about para professional interpreter right after booked my exam as professional translator which was quite difficult to pass but I was preparing hard and in the end I got low marks. Wasted almost 4 months in NAATI, I was disappointed that's why I tried PTE academic instead of para professional interpreter because test dates were not available till 3 months and you know that they take almost 2 months to issue result. 

I am late now because my visa expiring in 4 months. 

would you mind to share your email for further advise about it

Thanks


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

AKN said:


> Just completed 8 years a few days back. I believe you should be getting by the month end


Hi. I also got invited last march 27th for SS. And paid on the same day. Did you got invited already by skikl select to lodge for the visa??


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi cocomart

When did you submit your EOI?
Can you please write down your points ?

Thanks


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi sarim.ali143
> 
> Actually I came to know about para professional interpreter right after booked my exam as professional translator which was quite difficult to pass but I was preparing hard and in the end I got low marks. Wasted almost 4 months in NAATI, I was disappointed that's why I tried PTE academic instead of para professional interpreter because test dates were not available till 3 months and you know that they take almost 2 months to issue result.
> 
> ...


You can submit another EOI and keep trying for any extra points. Y dont you check any other state for available test dates for paraprofessional interpreter' ? 
Once you pass it, it is possible to get in que and pay again for 190 or 189 if you are invited. 
As you already have tried your best at PTE and Ielts and didn't go through this might open a new avenue for you. 
Considering that you have been invited to apply 489, i don't see any other possibility that can increase your points within short time of 2 to 4 months except PTE and Ielts. 
If you cant wait, just go for 489 but Orana is not an ideal place to work in. I don't have any detailed info but i guess you can move to canberra for work which is close by. 
Best of luck


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

cocomart said:


> Hi. I also got invited last march 27th for SS. And paid on the same day. Did you got invited already by skikl select to lodge for the visa??


Unfortunately no. I think Systems Admins have still not been invited.


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello Friends,
I hope some could enlighten me with this line in using partner to claim points.

*"had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"*

for instance, i nominated Analyst Prog, does it mean she has to nominate Analyst Prog too or can be different occupation as long as within SOL? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Partener's points*



bl_blitz said:


> Hello Friends,
> I hope some could enlighten me with this line in using partner to claim points.
> 
> *"had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"*
> ...


It can be any occupation as long as it is on sol and she has a positive skill assessment alongwith 6 bands each in ielts


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Hoangdekiem
> 
> Mine occupation is same. Orana region still accepting it. It took me 3 weeks to receive invitation and acceptance from orana.


Can an Internal Auditor apply as External Auditor. I have +ve assessment from VETASSESS as Internal Auditor with IELTS 7 all. I am looking for 489 option.

As the External Audit group is the same of Internal Auditor, Can I apply for immigration as External Auditor while having Internal Audit Experience?

Thanks


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Has anyone from 263111 received the invite from NSW, please reply.

I am waiting since February now


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

hoangdekiem said:


> Age : 25 points
> Qualification : 15 pts
> Ielts : 10 pts
> total 50pts
> ...



@hoangdekie,m You just gave me an idea to jump from 55 to 60 points. But I've got one main concern. Will I be granted a student visa to study a diploma course when the Immigration knows I'm a Master's degree holder. I have the feeling that the student visa could be refused as they may not see it as a genuine reason. By the way, I'm still onshore and my visa is expiry in less than 4 months


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

carington10 said:


> @hoangdekie,m You just gave me an idea to jump from 55 to 60 points. But I've got one main concern. Will I be granted a student visa to study a diploma course when the Immigration knows I'm a Master's degree holder. I have the feeling that the student visa could be refused as they may not see it as a genuine reason. By the way, I'm still onshore and my visa is expiry in less than 4 months


I would say better you ask this question directly to the immigration department student visa section. They will give you the right information, then you can plan and decide to enroll in such a course.


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

ILY said:


> I would say better you ask this question directly to the immigration department student visa section. They will give you the right information, then you can plan and decide to enroll in such a course.


Thank you Ily, I will contact them ASAP


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Has anyone from 263111 received the invite from NSW, please reply.
> 
> I am waiting since February now


Hi Mate,

I am sailing in the same boat and look like we have very limited no. of people on this forum for 263111.

Drop me a private message.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

carington10 said:


> hoangdekiem said:
> 
> 
> > Age : 25 points
> ...


@carington

Studying a diploma of interpreting or translating is a different thing as campared to a diploma of something like business course, managment or drafting etc. 
you want to polish your interpreting or translating skills in ENG or LOTE, i haven't noticed any degree or post grad course for similar purpose. 
In short, there wont be any problem in getting a student visa for this purpose. They wont object that why are u going for a diploma. Coz you just want to open another career avenue for yourself as an interpreter or translator. Its like studying english or any other language.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Not a Single *Internal Auditor* 221214 , yet sent NSW 190 Invites, Is it not strange?

For IA professionals having Australian work experience now can apply to SA SS 190 also. Its open Now.


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

*NSW SS 190 visa April intake*

Hi,

I am planning to apply for NSW SS this month. I have a positive assessment and cleared IELTS with 7 in all modules. The question is...is there a closing date for NSW SS applications every year? Also, will I be able to work in Sydney if I find a job or should it be in regional areas of NSW??

Many Thanks.
Tulsi


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi there,

Could anyone please answer my questions.
Im planning to apply for NSW SS 190 this month (April). I have got positive assessment and cleared my IELTS. One of my friends said that VIC SS is not taking any more applications for this year. Is this true? And also has NSW got any closing dates like that of VIC? Or is it like I can apply any time. 
Also could someone tell me if I can work anywhere in NSW incl Sydney or do I need to stay/work in a specific town/ rural areas within NSW?

Many thanks,
Tulasi


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi ILY

As per my knowledge, if you are thinking to apply or extend student visa on the basis of diploma in interpreting and translating, you might not get visa as course needs to be registered with CRICOS like other in business management, accounting and so on. 
Just speak to institute and they will definitely let you know about it.

Thanks


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

ILY

Internal and external auditor is definitely same group but different occupation and you must have separate skill assessment for each occupation. Further to this, Vetasses does only internal auditor assessment, you need to reassessed your qualification for external auditor from CPA, ICAA and IPA if you are thinking to change your skill occupation.

489 visa option is still available. 

Thanks


----------



## kris.loka (Mar 26, 2015)

Any good luck for Analyst Programmers yet?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> ILY
> 
> Internal and external auditor is definitely same group but different occupation and you must have separate skill assessment for each occupation. Further to this, Vetasses does only internal auditor assessment, you need to reassessed your qualification for external auditor from CPA, ICAA and IPA if you are thinking to change your skill occupation.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, but my most of experience is as Internal Auditor and not the external auditor and all my experience letters also mention my profession as Internal Auditor, in this situation I think I can not have postive assessment from ICAA.

I have an option to apply for QLD SS 190 but they requires funds about AUD 30,000, which is really a big amount to arrange, any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Can any one here tell us that, How to check that how many SS Invitations by NSW already issued since Feb 2015. As I remember in the last few posts someone said that total quota is 2000 visas and almost 1000 have already been issued, now we are left with 2 & half months to June. Can we expect that we will get Invitation maximum by June?

Some guys mentioned about some mishaps in the June 2014 & October 2014 intakes. Can any one share what were those issues? I feel there were people who applied for SS NSW but did not got invitation or approval. Is it true or were there other issues in last 2 intakes of NSW SS?

Old members, please share your experience with NSW SS, as this waiting is really killing and people are just confused to take further steps or wait for SS.

Thanks


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

So have any of the invitees who responded to NSW SS Offer actually have received the invitation to apply for Visa through Skillselect???


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> So have any of the invitees who responded to NSW SS Offer actually have received the invitation to apply for Visa through Skillselect???


NSW just gave SS end of March and start of April. They will take 12 weeks to process.

Here are so many cases where people have not yet received Invites even because some other people who don't deserve to have SS because they qualify for 189 as there points are already more than 60. This is completely unfair for the people who don't have 60 points. 

If you look at Excel invites, only people having already 60 points got SS or your profession should be so unique that very few applicants fall under that lot.

There is max limit of 2000 NSW SS visas which is already taken up by the people who qualify for 189.

SS should make rules to limit people only who deserve to have it i.e. 55 points.

Thanks


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Monday nsw give invitation or not ???


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

ILY said:


> NSW just gave SS end of March and start of April. They will take 12 weeks to process.
> 
> Here are so many cases where people have not yet received Invites even because some other people who don't deserve to have SS because they qualify for 189 as there points are already more than 60. This is completely unfair for the people who don't have 60 points.
> 
> ...


No such rule will work as > 60 pointers will deliberately claim 55 points by not claiming point from area like partner, etc. The only thing here is to be optimistic and work towards improving your point as I am currently working on.


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

ILY said:


> NSW just gave SS end of March and start of April. They will take 12 weeks to process.
> 
> Here are so many cases where people have not yet received Invites even because some other people who don't deserve to have SS because they qualify for 189 as there points are already more than 60. This is completely unfair for the people who don't have 60 points.
> 
> ...


you're right


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

You are right but i guess some colleges and universties are offering graduate diplomas which might be eligible for a student visa. However a mara agent or the institution itself can provide the details.


farhanvayani said:


> Hi ILY
> 
> As per my knowledge, if you are thinking to apply or extend student visa on the basis of diploma in interpreting and translating, you might not get visa as course needs to be registered with CRICOS like other in business management, accounting and so on.
> Just speak to institute and they will definitely let you know about it.
> ...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Firstly, the process is totally different this time. You can't directly apply untill you are invited to do so.you will be selected by them. If they want your skills they will invite you. 
In previous years it was most like first come first serve. They used to open the application at certain times and whoever gets through first and submit the application, they will be approved as many as they want. That wasn't a proper way. Coz last two times their system crashed and hundreds of applicants couldn't apply. Even those who applied were not sure if their application is actually submitted or not. 
The sole plus point in that method was that most of those applicants had less than 60 points. Whereas now, as u said, high ranked applicants are being invited first although they dont need SS.


ILY said:


> Can any one here tell us that, How to check that how many SS Invitations by NSW already issued since Feb 2015. As I remember in the last few posts someone said that total quota is 2000 visas and almost 1000 have already been issued, now we are left with 2 & half months to June. Can we expect that we will get Invitation maximum by June?
> 
> Some guys mentioned about some mishaps in the June 2014 & October 2014 intakes. Can any one share what were those issues? I feel there were people who applied for SS NSW but did not got invitation or approval. Is it true or were there other issues in last 2 intakes of NSW SS?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> So have any of the invitees who responded to NSW SS Offer actually have received the invitation to apply for Visa through Skillselect???


I got an invitation on 27th of april and applied in couple of days after the receival. Their standard processing time is 12 weeks so m not sure if they will response before that. If they do, it would be great.


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

how much chance do we have for Analyst Programmer with 55 points? I submitted EOI on 1st Apr.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

If you have IELTS 7 or got 15 points for work exp, there are possibilities else highly unlikely to get invitation.


----------



## nmh.ku88 (Dec 17, 2013)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Hoangdikiem
> 
> I did try Ielts and PTE academic even tried NAATI earlier but no luck !! Don't have much time either as TR visa is expiring in first week of august.
> 
> ...


*@Farhanvayani:* mate, I believe we share the exact same situation with Skill/IELTS/489 Orana option etc. Would you want to share your email to see if we can find a solution to this mess we re in? I am not too sure if we can send private msg in the forum?

For everyone else information, I have a confirmation (I cant say the source but very reliable) that for *Accountant general with 7 IELTS at 55 points (under age 25) and EOI submitted post October 14*, *there has been no invitation whatsoever*. This supposes to be the truth, but please advise if you have proof that it is not


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi nmh.ku88

I tried to send you private message to share my email add but it says you Have chosen NOT to Receive Or send private Messages. 

Thanks


----------



## nmh.ku88 (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you have Skype? mine is nmh_ku


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Any news guys. ...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

keyur said:


> Any news guys. ...


No update guys?..


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

No updates... specially from my side


----------



## kris.loka (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi experts, It can be seen from the Google Doc that no analyst programmer got invitation yet. Guys please update the excel sheet if any of you got invited. Myself
Age = 30 points
Education = 15 points
Ielts = 10 points (8.5,9,7,7)
EOI = 29/09/2014
Experience = 2.1 years

Any chance of getting invitation ??? Experts share what you think please!


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Mate, obviously the employer will hire the the applicant with the more experience but the question is, ARE THERE ENOUGH JOBS for all of the applicants? What about those that don't get hired right away?
> 
> I know heaps of skilled people here in Australia that have been here for years and still could not get a job although they've got years and years of experience abroad or in home country.
> 
> ...




Its not about employment or english. Very less chances of getting job in Australia if exp is less. no employer cares for english competency while recruiting . This system is for invitation purpose ..its an elimination methodology opted for huge number of applicaitons getting received.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Cgarik said:


> Its not about employment or english. Very less chances of getting job in Australia if exp is less. no employer cares for english competency while recruiting . This system is for invitation purpose ..its an elimination methodology opted for huge number of applicaitons getting received.


In fact they do care mate. But in all honesty I would not give a stuff about the Ielts when assessing one's English proficiency mate.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

AKN said:


> Well today I got a mail from Skillset. Was thinking it would be some good news. Guess what. Then increased my points by 5 owing to my work experience crossing 8 years. So now I'm 65+5, but at the mercy of State Sponsorship. I can't apply 189 &#55357;&#56865;


hi, my experience will also goes to 8 when July comes, i will get extra points of 5 if i update my EOI. Currently am 55 points and with SS i can able to apply only NSW. I sit advisable to update my EOI after July and can apply for 189 class????
u have any idea???


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

Got the NSW Invitation followed by DIBP invitation.

Applied with 70 Points on 20-mar-2015, Additional Documents Requested on 26-Mar-2015, Invite Received 13-Apr-2015, DIBP Invite Received 13-Apr-2015.

VISA Application Filled - 13-Apr-2015, Waiting for arranging Funds ... (Probably buying forex card)

Seniors, Please guide


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

dsachdeva said:


> Got the NSW Invitation followed by DIBP invitation.
> 
> Applied with 70 Points on 20-mar-2015, Additional Documents Requested on 26-Mar-2015, Invite Received 13-Apr-2015, DIBP Invite Received 13-Apr-2015.
> 
> ...


Hi dsachdeva,

I didnt understand your comments.. You mean to say that you got NSW SS approval email followed by the Skillselect invite for lodging visa ?

Please clarify.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

dsachdeva,

Under which occupation did you apply


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Hi dsachdeva,
> 
> I didnt understand your comments.. You mean to say that you got NSW SS approval email followed by the Skillselect invite for lodging visa ?
> 
> Please clarify.


Yes I got the final Invitation for Applying the Visa from NSW, I applied under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) subsequent Invite under 190 from DIBP Skill set.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

dsachdeva said:


> Yes I got the final Invitation for Applying the Visa from NSW, I applied under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) subsequent Invite under 190 from DIBP Skill set.



Great !! Congrats  !! 

I applied on 6th April for NSW SS and waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

@dsachdeva

What additional documents were requested?


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

born2learn said:


> @dsachdeva
> 
> What additional documents were requested?


Salary Slips & Latest Reference letter from Employer


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

dsachdeva said:


> Got the NSW Invitation followed by DIBP invitation.
> 
> Applied with 70 Points on 20-mar-2015, Additional Documents Requested on 26-Mar-2015, Invite Received 13-Apr-2015, DIBP Invite Received 13-Apr-2015.
> 
> ...


What is the amount of funds they require to be shown?


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

leap said:


> what is the amount of funds they require to be shown?


aud 7020/-


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Any update on invitations on 13/4/15


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

leap said:


> What is the amount of funds they require to be shown?


Do you mean we have to have a certain fund in our bank account, otherwise they won't accept your application for NSW? i thought this wasn't a mandatory requirement ..


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Do you mean we have to have a certain fund in our bank account, otherwise they won't accept your application for NSW? i thought this wasn't a mandatory requirement ..


This is not a requirement from NSW...

Actually what I want to know is abt the fund requirement by DIBP...

Experts please comment...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> Do you mean we have to have a certain fund in our bank account, otherwise they won't accept your application for NSW? i thought this wasn't a mandatory requirement ..





leap said:


> This is not a requirement from NSW...
> 
> Actually what I want to know is abt the fund requirement by DIBP...
> 
> Experts please comment...


No fund requirement clause for NSW nor for DIBP.
Visa fees need to be paid by credit/forex credit card.
You should have proper arrangements of funding to support yourself at the time of Oz residence. This is necessary in case you do not land up on a job immediately upon your arrival.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

leap said:


> Thanks mate for the clarification...
> 
> Just to remove the discrepancy could u please elaborate more abt the term u used as OZ RESIDENCE? Are u referring to OZ citizenship or for PR? I just want to make sure that this AUD 7020 funds when to be shown?
> 
> Once again thanks for clearing the ambiguity


While you land up in oz after visa allotment, you should have sufficient funds till you get a job.
No such fund capability need to be shown to DIBP or NSW.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> While you land up in oz after visa allotment, you should have sufficient funds till you get a job.
> No such fund capability need to be shown to DIBP or NSW.


And those who have their brothers/family members/relatives or friends to support them then its not mandatory RITE?


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Any software engineer got invite till now?
I was wondering can NSW also deny to send invitation? 
To summarise my eligibility, I am assessed as Software Engineer with 7 IELTS and 55 as my total point (Exclusive SS points).


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello frnds, my question is regarding Pearson Test. Can we re-play the recordings provided in listening & other sections?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*Invitation for 263111 code*

Hi Guys,

I am wondering did anyone received invite for "Computer Network and System Engineer" JOB code? I have improved my IELTS score which has given me additional 10 points, my current points are 65 (excluding SS).

Can anyone update how long will it take to get the invite with 65 pointer.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am wondering did anyone received invite for "Computer Network and System Engineer" JOB code? I have improved my IELTS score which has given me additional 10 points, my current points are 65 (excluding SS).
> 
> ...


i would suggest you go for 189...it will much faster compared to NSW SS 190


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Tashi_Norem said:


> i would suggest you go for 189...it will much faster compared to NSW SS 190


Hi,

Actually I got feedback from few friends that 190 is faster in terms of processing time and 189 is a bit slower. Moreover the process gets slow for HR countries (like mine "Pakistan") where applicants are waiting since 2010 for VISA Grant.

I don't mind living is a particular state for 2 years provided that 190 is approved faster as the state has sponsored you.

I hope state sponsorship will reduce processing time for HR countries.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Bro,
I believe there are many people from Pakistan who have applied and got the grant..You can very well check the other threads (EOI Submiited club) with respect to the processing time..they will tell you how much time it would take for HR countries...



tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually I got feedback from few friends that 190 is faster in terms of processing time and 189 is a bit slower. Moreover the process gets slow for HR countries (like mine "Pakistan") where applicants are waiting since 2010 for VISA Grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually I got feedback from few friends that 190 is faster in terms of processing time and 189 is a bit slower. Moreover the process gets slow for HR countries (like mine "Pakistan") where applicants are waiting since 2010 for VISA Grant.
> 
> ...


yes we know that 190 is faster than 189 but what we are discussing here is the long wait of nsw invitation which makes 190 more complicated and slower


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello guys,
I had submitted EOI on 11th march and got reply on 7th april.

while applyng for NSW SS what documents need to submitted. 
Is there any alrernate document for birth certificate. Thanks for ur helo in advance


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

dsachdeva said:


> Got the NSW Invitation followed by DIBP invitation.
> 
> Applied with 70 Points on 20-mar-2015, Additional Documents Requested on 26-Mar-2015, Invite Received 13-Apr-2015, DIBP Invite Received 13-Apr-2015.
> 
> ...


Good day Daschdeva,

First congratulation for the nomination. second I'm a little bet confused. Can you please tell me when did you receive the invitation email to apply for NSW nomination and when did you receive the email with the Nomination granted.

as per your time line to took less than two weeks between the invitation to apply and receiving the nomination email.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually I got feedback from few friends that 190 is faster in terms of processing time and 189 is a bit slower. Moreover the process gets slow for HR countries (like mine "Pakistan") where applicants are waiting since 2010 for VISA Grant.
> 
> ...


You are right in the old cases it takes long time for HR country applicant for 189 to clear the external security check (ESC), but since Sep 2014 the process time is much faster and we begun to see many applicants from HR countries taking the grant within 3 month or so which is the standard time. Looks like new applicants are not going through ESC. 

These new fast grants makes 189 more attractive for HR applicants , although if you don't take the risk you can stick with 190.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

bl_blitz said:


> yes we know that 190 is faster than 189 but what we are discussing here is the long wait of nsw invitation which makes 190 more complicated and slower


I will wait for this week to get the invite from NSW before I submit new EOI for 189 (next invitation round date is 24 April, though the oldest one will get the priority, but considering the 65 pointer, I may fancy my chance in that intake cycle)

Don't want to take the right of people waiting at 55+SS pointer but HR factor has urged me to reconsider 190

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

tauseef said:


> I will wait for this week to get the invite from NSW before I submit new EOI for 189 (next invitation round date is 24 April, though the oldest one will get the priority, but considering the 65 pointer, I may fancy my chance in that intake cycle)
> 
> Don't want to take the right of people waiting at 55+SS pointer but HR factor has urged me to reconsider 190
> 
> ...


honestly, i am not comfortable with your choice to take advantage of NSW SS opportunities as you are obviously a qualified candidate for 189. The only thing I can imagine is that you will probably receive both 189 and 190 invitations and you will abandon 190 invitation which most of us are desperately looking for. 

Again, I totally understand your situation and I fully respect your decision, good luck!


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

What are HR countries mates


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> What are HR countries mates


High Risk countries....where citizens involved in t-activities.


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> High Risk countries....where citizens involved in t-activities.


In Which India also included.


----------



## namlas (May 9, 2014)

Friends... Can someone list down the documents needed to be posted for NSW SS invitation application, and any specific compulsions like notarized etc etc


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

mahbubul said:


> In Which India also included.


As victim.
Not being treated similar to HR.


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

Not really. India is t maker and responsable for unrest for its neighbors.


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

India was always against t and even in future it will be.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Back on topic, please.


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

*BVA for 485 while on student visa*

sorry


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Any news today?????? When start next round????


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I know that DIAC updates invitation rounds result for 189 and 489 on following wednesaday that is tommorow ,because of 10 april and then NSW sends out invitation on friday....thats what they did last time.....


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> Hello frnds, my question is regarding Pearson Test. Can we re-play the recordings provided in listening & other sections?


unfortunately not.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> High Risk countries....where citizens involved in t-activities.


I think one of the Indian citizen has misinterpreted the actual meaning of HR Country. HR mean HIGH RISK country. This flag is used for countries where employment references can be forged, where transparency is absent, taxation system is weak, where citizens at times files wrongly, corruption and fraudulent activity is common and so on.

HR is never used for t-activities, t-activities are the individual performances of people that do not care about humanity, freedom of religion and want to impose their own views and regulations on others.

I believe we should stick to the core purpose of this forum rather than throwing vague assumption and interpreting word that can mislead people.

Another term is LR (LOW RISK) where application does not go through time consuming scrutiny as the country has well defined policies, laws and regulation, corruption and fraud are at low level. I wouldn't be apply for immi if I would have been living in LR country simply 

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tauseef said:


> tirik.ijrad said:
> 
> 
> > High Risk countries....where citizens involved in t-activities.
> ...


Agree now forget it this thing and keep an eye on thursday or friday......i have a gut feeling something gonna happen.....


----------



## mahbubul (Dec 11, 2014)

tauseef said:


> I think one of the Indian citizen has misinterpreted the actual meaning of HR Country. HR mean HIGH RISK country. This flag is used for countries where employment references can be forged, where transparency is absent, taxation system is weak, where citizens at times files wrongly, corruption and fraudulent activity is common and so on.
> 
> HR is never used for t-activities, t-activities are the individual performances of people that do not care about humanity, freedom of religion and want to impose their own views and regulations on others.
> 
> ...


Agreed with you 100%. Lets come to business.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Is there any internal auditor 221214 got SS yet since Feb 2015?


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Do they have a list where you can see which countries are HR?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi guys, I got my invite for NSW state sponsorship last week, based on the credentials - 
DIBP - 55 points
IELTS - R-9, L-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5
Work Ex - 4.5 years

Has anyone here received the nsw state nomination? Does any one know what my chances are?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

naveenoronha said:


> Hi guys, I got my invite for NSW state sponsorship last week, based on the credentials -
> DIBP - 55 points
> IELTS - R-9, L-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5
> Work Ex - 4.5 years
> ...


Can you please mention your ANZ Code and Profession?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

ILY said:


> Can you please mention your ANZ Code and Profession?


DIBP - 55 POINTS
IELTS L-9, R-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5
Work exp 4.5 years
Ansco code 261112 System Analyst.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

VipanBali said:


> No updates... specially from my side


Hi Vipan Bali,

I applied for NSW on 6th April.I didn't receive any acknowledgement after submitting my EOI 

Do you have any news on how long it will take any update and what are the chances for 60 and 65 pointers?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

armanvp said:


> Do they have a list where you can see which countries are HR?


i think its not important to know. if you know that you're crime free even your country is in HR, don't think about it..

the most important information from this forum is the invites from NSW... thats all... hahaha


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

naveenoronha said:


> DIBP - 55 POINTS
> IELTS L-9, R-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5
> Work exp 4.5 years
> Ansco code 261112 System Analyst.


when did you receive the email? 7 april? did you update the excel? if not, please do so.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

I got mine on 27th of march with 55 points and applied on 31st. I hope if you have evidences to prove your claim then it will be approved. I am expecting a response by the end of this month or during next month as the standard time is 12 weeks. 



naveenoronha said:


> Hi guys, I got my invite for NSW state sponsorship last week, based on the credentials -
> DIBP - 55 points
> IELTS - R-9, L-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5
> Work Ex - 4.5 years
> ...


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> when did you receive the email? 7 april? did you update the excel? if not, please do so.


Hi liverloverboy, I received my invite on the 7th of April, where do i find this excel sheet?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> I got mine on 27th of march with 55 points and applied on 31st. I hope if you have evidences to prove your claim then it will be approved. I am expecting a response by the end of this month or during next month as the standard time is 12 weeks.


Hi Sarim,
Yes i do have the evidence for my claims all intact. You say you expect yours by the end of the month? Just gut feel or are they moving these nominations quickly now? Hoping for the same myself.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

cliff201 said:


> my occupation code is 141311 and it's only on CSOL.
> BTW, my application was approved today and I received 190 nomination invite to elodge my visa.
> Just an update and I put up on the spreadsheet too.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif


Hey, where do i find this spread sheet? I received my invite as well on the 7th of April, lodged my application last week


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

dsachdeva said:


> aud 7020/-


Dear dsachdeva, I have read up the nsw state nomination website and have not come across funds required. Can you please share this?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

gchabs said:


> Have shared the google doc link with him requesting to update his details on there for us. Just so you know his username is Albie12.


Hi can you share the google doc with me as well please. i received my invite on the 2nd and have applied on the 7th.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

naveenoronha said:


> Hi can you share the google doc with me as well please. i received my invite on the 2nd and have applied on the 7th.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=781658355


----------



## dariminhas (Apr 14, 2015)

*Systems Administrators 262113*

Anybody in the house waiting for Systems Administrator 262113? I am waiting since Aug 2014 with IELTS score of 7 each as well as +ve ACS. Any suggestions on the alternatives to look upon rather waiting?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

naveenoronha said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine on 27th of march with 55 points and applied on 31st. I hope if you have evidences to prove your claim then it will be approved. I am expecting a response by the end of this month or during next month as the standard time is 12 weeks.
> ...


Well! Just my gut feelings really because there is nothing in our documents list which needs to be enquired more about. Whereever any employement exp or refs involve there might be some delays as they take some time to make sure its genuine. They kind of first accept you and then invite you when they go through your EOI. 
Its not a visa application, just a simple application where they will double check our points. Thats it.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Naveen,

Could you please let me know if 4.5 years experience is after ACS deduction or overall?

Many thanks for reply



naveenoronha said:


> Hi guys, I got my invite for NSW state sponsorship last week, based on the credentials -
> DIBP - 55 points
> IELTS - R-9, L-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5
> Work Ex - 4.5 years
> ...


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Well! Just my gut feelings really because there is nothing in our documents list which needs to be enquired more about. Whereever any employement exp or refs involve there might be some delays as they take some time to make sure its genuine. They kind of first accept you and then invite you when they go through your EOI.
> Its not a visa application, just a simple application where they will double check our points. Thats it.


yeah understand, thanks and all the best


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

ambition_vik said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> Could you please let me know if 4.5 years experience is after ACS deduction or overall?
> 
> Many thanks for reply


It is after ACS, ACS qualifies me from June 2010 onwards.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

dariminhas said:


> Anybody in the house waiting for Systems Administrator 262113? I am waiting since Aug 2014 with IELTS score of 7 each as well as +ve ACS. Any suggestions on the alternatives to look upon rather waiting?


Why don't you try Victoria SS


----------



## dariminhas (Apr 14, 2015)

*thanks Tashi*



Tashi_Norem said:


> Why don't you try Victoria SS


They even don't have 262113.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=781658355


Done thanks, I notice that only 3 system analysts including me have received the invite so far.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

dariminhas said:


> They even don't have 262113.


then in that case, it would be better if you can do your skills assessment under different ANZCODE


----------



## dariminhas (Apr 14, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> then in that case, it would be better if you can do your skills assessment under different ANZCODE


Can it be possible? ACS may cross question on this change or shall they go ahead if the proper documentation is submitted lets say for System Analyst.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

dariminhas said:


> Can it be possible? ACS may cross question on this change or shall they go ahead if the proper documentation is submitted lets say for System Analyst.


I would suggest you visit their website acs.org.au. I believe there is FAQ on this


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Why don't you try Victoria SS





dariminhas said:


> They even don't have 262113.


South Australia has opened many occupations. Enter your code at below site for details.
https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Naveen,

It means you got 5 points for experience. 
If you do not mind, could you please share the date and time when EOI for 190 VISA type submitted by you?

Thanks in advance.




naveenoronha said:


> It is after ACS, ACS qualifies me from June 2010 onwards.


----------



## meet4umaddy (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi All,

I Got My ACS positive for System Analyst. My Ielts score is 6.5. I want to apply for NSW state sponsorship 190. Please let me know that if i am eligible to apply with 6.5 bands.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

ambition_vik said:


> Thanks Naveen,
> 
> It means you got 5 points for experience.
> If you do not mind, could you please share the date and time when EOI for 190 VISA type submitted by you?
> ...


Hi, it was the 18th of Feb 2015 around 3:30 pm. Yes i got 5 points for work ex.


----------



## crish_mac (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello Friends, I have applied for 261311(Analyst Programmer) with 60 points excluding SS. So overall 60+5. But still not received the invite, do i stand any chance of getting invite in 2014-2015 ?


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Hoangdekiem
> 
> Mine occupation is same. Orana region still accepting it. It took me 3 weeks to receive invitation and acceptance from orana.


Farhanvayani,

I sent you a private message , not sure if you've seen it. I have some questions regarding 489 if you dont mind.

Thanks


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

meet4umaddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Got My ACS positive for System Analyst. My Ielts score is 6.5. I want to apply for NSW state sponsorship 190. Please let me know that if i am eligible to apply with 6.5 bands.


You need to have at least 6 in each band, the overall doesn't count.
Then you can apply, but as they choose the high IELTS scores first, you will be in a long queue.


----------



## nmh.ku88 (Dec 17, 2013)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi nmh.ku88
> 
> I tried to send you private message to share my email add but it says you Have chosen NOT to Receive Or send private Messages.
> 
> Thanks


Farhan, if you interested, please shoot me an email at nmh.ku88 at gmail.com

Cheers


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Friends I got the invite from NSW just now I submitted the EOI on 2nd April with 60+5 points (IELTS band 7) for occupation code 261313

I wish everyone all the best, I'm sure many more invites will be coming today


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Friends I got the invite from NSW just now I submitted the EOI on 2nd April with 60+5 points (IELTS band 7) for occupation code 261313
> 
> I wish everyone all the best, I'm sure many more invites will be coming today


Congrats Dude... Finally its 261313...Happy for you


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Friends I got the invite from NSW just now I submitted the EOI on 2nd April with 60+5 points (IELTS band 7) for occupation code 261313
> 
> I wish everyone all the best, I'm sure many more invites will be coming today


Congratulation mate.


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Congrats mate...


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello Friends, one question pls,

when u updated your EOI, does it mean it will change the effectivity date? or the submission date will still remain? Thank you guys.


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Friends I got the invite from NSW just now I submitted the EOI on 2nd April with 60+5 points (IELTS band 7) for occupation code 261313
> 
> I wish everyone all the best, I'm sure many more invites will be coming today


I got my invitation for NSW today, but however I see a very good chance of getting invitation under 189 as well. Please suggest if I should wait or go ahead .

My skillset is 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

aks.amitsahu said:


> I got my invitation for NSW today, but however I see a very good chance of getting invitation under 189 as well. Please suggest if I should wait or go ahead .
> 
> My skillset is 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) .
> 
> ...



What is your point breakup? and IELTS score??


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aks.amitsahu said:


> Varunmalhotra24 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends I got the invite from NSW just now
> ...


 Wats your points breakdown?????


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Wats your points breakdown?????


Age: 25, Qualification: 15, Experience: 10, English language ability (IELTS) : 10(Proficient Level) .Total - 60 Points. State sponsorship - 5 points 

Total - 65 points

IELTS - L 7.5/ R 9/ W 7/ S 7.5 . Overall - 8

Cheers
Amit


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aks.amitsahu said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Wats your points breakdown?????
> ...



Congratulations and thanks for prompt reply.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Congrats Dude... Finally its 261313...Happy for you


Thanks man


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

a21071 said:


> Congratulation mate.


Thank you a21071


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sun S said:


> Congrats mate...


Thans Sun S


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

pls dont forget to update the spreadsheet.

congrats!!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

So finally 60 pointers engineers started invitation....


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

jdesai said:


> So finally 60 pointers engineers started invitation....


What about 55 pointers 261313,band 7 IELTS? Any hope?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Mornning guys. So far do we have any invites from NSW?


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Sharing the good news guys.

Got invitation for NSW today morning.

Occupation code :261313 and 65 points.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

naveenoronha said:


> Mornning guys. So far do we have any invites from NSW?


oh you're not reading.. hehehe

to answer your question, yes - 261313 and 263111..


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Ajith said:


> Sharing the good news guys.
> 
> Got invitation for NSW today morning.
> 
> Occupation code :261313 and 65 points.


congrats!!!

so sad for 55 pointers


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> congrats!!!
> 
> so sad for 55 pointers


good that software engineer has started...please update the excel sheet

Regards


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey I had submitted with 55 points.. My wife is assessed positive but I don't have marriage certificate yet.. Can I claim her points even if I don't have certificate yet? I got married about a month ago!
Or do I need certificate first before claiming points.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > So finally 60 pointers engineers started invitation....
> ...



Lets see .....so far 60 and 65 has received invitations.....wait and watch.....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ajith said:


> Sharing the good news guys.
> 
> Got invitation for NSW today morning.
> 
> Occupation code :261313 and 65 points.



Please give breakup of points????


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

please share time of received mail.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

pk001 said:


> please share time of received mail.


Same timefram 9.30 a.m. to 12.30 p.m AEST


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Friends I got the invite from NSW just now I submitted the EOI on 2nd April with 60+5 points (IELTS band 7) for occupation code 261313
> 
> I wish everyone all the best, I'm sure many more invites will be coming today


Congrats! 

Please update the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=1232725633


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

any one invited 55+7 band please share (261313)


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Ajith said:


> Sharing the good news guys.
> 
> Got invitation for NSW today morning.
> 
> Occupation code :261313 and 65 points.


Congrats Mate!


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

jdesai said:


> Please give breakup of points????


Hi desai,


My Points :

Age :30
Bachelors : 15
Education in Australia : 5
Ielts :10
State sponsorship : 5

Regards
Ajith


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

cocomart said:


> Congrats Mate!



Thanks Cocomart


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

congratulation guys...


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

liverloverboy said:


> congrats!!! so sad for 55 pointers



You will get it mate give Pte get that 10 extra points..


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

pk001 said:


> any one invited 55+7 band please share (261313)


i am also waiting still no one invited 55+7 261313 as per excel sheet


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

*got invite*

261311 . 65 points ( IELTS 7 ) Got invite today .


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> oh you're not reading.. hehehe
> 
> to answer your question, yes - 261313 and 263111..


I have read, sorry mistake. I wanted to know if anyone has been nominated, sorry not invited.

ANY NOMINATIONS YET?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Ajith said:


> You will get it mate give Pte get that 10 extra points..


Hi Ajith,

I will appreciate if you can provide me details of all employment details you provided to NSW for SS.

I got my invite today (points 65+SS with IELTS 7, code 263111)


Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Fortunately I also got the invite today .. Yay


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Tauseef,

Congrats!

I am also from 263111 but at 55 points with 7 in all IELTS bands and 4.5 years relevant experience but as per ACS its approximately 2.2.

I applied in early February this year.

Has anyone else too got invite today


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

tauseef said:


> Hi Ajith,
> 
> I will appreciate if you can provide me details of all employment details you provided to NSW for SS.
> 
> ...


65 including SS . 

Age 24 - 25 points 
Education -15 + 5 
PYP - 5 points 
IELTS -10 points


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello Saqib, 

Under which occupation did you apply and with how many points


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey
Mine in under Chemical Engineer

I had 60 points


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

saqibmustafa said:


> Fortunately I also got the invite today .. Yay


 Breakup points please??????


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

saqibmustafa said:


> Hey
> Mine in under Chemical Engineer
> 
> I had 60 points


Congratulations mate also for all who got invited.

It is good to see some invites for Engineering occupations. Is your 60 points including the 5 points from SS?


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Just got the email from NSW!


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

blehill said:


> Just got the email from NSW!


congrats...those of you who got the invite, please kindly update the excel sheet


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

saqibmustafa said:


> Fortunately I also got the invite today .. Yay


Please mention your Job Code and Score. Better if each member make signatures reflecting their progress and stage so that others can get help.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

tauseef said:


> Hi Ajith, I will appreciate if you can provide me details of all employment details you provided to NSW for SS. I got my invite today (points 65+SS with IELTS 7, code 263111) Regards, Tauseef



I got 4 years of work ex and I spoke to NSW state if I can claim points on my work ex.They strictly said no as they will strictly go with what ACS mentioned so don't over claim any points for work ex as this will lead to rejection in the final stages.

I can't give my present employer details due to my contact with them.

Hope this helps.


Regards
Ajith


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

blehill said:


> Just got the email from NSW!


Breakup ponits please..


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello All

Any news for ICT BA guys?
Are there any chances for 55+5(ss) and 7 in each ?
Since long time no one from 261111 has got invite.
Can anyone share views on this.


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Break up points for me 

CODE 233111
CHEMICAL ENGINEERING

IELTS 10 POINTS 
AGE 30
EDUCATION 15
PARTNER 5 
SS 5


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Breakup ponits please..



AGE 30
EDUCATION 15
Exp: 10
PARTNER 5


----------



## rg1kar (Mar 18, 2015)

Ajith said:


> I got 4 years of work ex and I spoke to NSW state if I can claim points on my work ex.They strictly said no as they will strictly go with what ACS mentioned so don't over claim any points for work ex as this will lead to rejection in the final stages.
> 
> I can't give my present employer details due to my contact with them.
> 
> ...



Hi Ajit,

did u get the nsw invite from skill select?

Regards,


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats to all who got the email invites today! One thing I noticed was 4 of 5 who got invited here at forum were from ONSHORE.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Congrats to all who got the email invites today! One thing I noticed was 4 of 5 who got invited here at forum were from ONSHORE.


So far only people having 60 or 60+ without SS are getting Invites.

All 55 waiting for NSW SS, we can just hope nothing else. Some professions are not even touched yet like 221214 and some groups of Engineering.

It seems SS is for people who don't need it.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Ajith said:


> You will get it mate give Pte get that 10 extra points..


i booked my exam today for May 5... but I cancelled it after few hours.... i will wait the invites for Analyst Programmer first on how it goes...

hay...


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah.. true


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

ILY said:


> So far only people having 60 or 60+ without SS are getting Invites.
> 
> All 55 waiting for NSW SS, we can just hope nothing else. Some professions are not even touched yet like 221214 and some groups of Engineering.
> 
> It seems SS is for people who don't need it.


had applied for NSW EOI in feb with 65points. 
got invitation from NSW just a min back.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

had applied for NSW EOI in feb with 65points.
got invitation from NSW just a min back.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> had applied for NSW EOI in feb with 65points.
> got invitation from NSW just a min back.



Breakup points please......


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

rg1kar said:


> Hi Ajit, did u get the nsw invite from skill select? Regards,



Yes of course .


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Ily
It is really long waiting for us no clue for Internal Auditors it is embarassing


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Now only mechanical engineers are left out.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Now only mechanical engineers are left out.



And all the 55 pointers........for all occupations specially Electronics Engineers.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Those candidates who have 60 or 60 plus points are getting invitation and ofcourse their English level score is proficient or superior. And there are still many candidates in different occupation have more points but I am surprised not to see any Accounting candidates occupation like Accountant general , External Auditor, Internal Auditor, Management Accounting and Taxation accounting got invitation.

Only engineering and IT related candidates are getting, what about rest of occupation then? Maybe they will start looking rest of occupation in last two months lol

Any suggestions?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Diac invitation rounds for 10 april publish on their website in march 2015 ,83 invitation issued and in 2014 to 2015 ,1602 190 visa issued for nsw.....


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Those candidates who have 60 or 60 plus points are getting invitation and ofcourse their English level score is proficient or superior. And there are still many candidates in different occupation have more points but I am surprised not to see any Accounting candidates occupation like Accountant general , External Auditor, Internal Auditor, Management Accounting and Taxation accounting got invitation.
> 
> Only engineering and IT related candidates are getting, what about rest of occupation then? Maybe they will start looking rest of occupation in last two months lol
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have seen Accountant general, External Auditor with 60 points also got invitation. In fact they got in March, before ICT/engineering candidates.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspx



So 83 in march and 16 in feb 2015....they have nominated only that many??????


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

congrats Bro...Wish you all the very best for rest of the process...



nishantpatil said:


> had applied for NSW EOI in feb with 65points.
> got invitation from NSW just a min back.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

farhanvayani said:


> Those candidates who have 60 or 60 plus points are getting invitation and ofcourse their English level score is proficient or superior. And there are still many candidates in different occupation have more points but I am surprised not to see any Accounting candidates occupation like Accountant general , External Auditor, Internal Auditor, Management Accounting and Taxation accounting got invitation.
> 
> Only engineering and IT related candidates are getting, what about rest of occupation then? Maybe they will start looking rest of occupation in last two months lol
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hi All,

We had applied with 65 points including spouse. (got invitation today after 2 mths wait)
main applicant is my wife. She is from Civil B.E. background and I am from IT. 
Both with band 6 in IETLS.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Those candidates who have 60 or 60 plus points are getting invitation and ofcourse their English level score is proficient or superior. And there are still many candidates in different occupation have more points but I am surprised not to see any Accounting candidates occupation like Accountant general , External Auditor, Internal Auditor, Management Accounting and Taxation accounting got invitation.
> 
> Only engineering and IT related candidates are getting, what about rest of occupation then? Maybe they will start looking rest of occupation in last two months lol
> 
> Any suggestions?


Just one External Auditor who already had 60+ score got invite and may be 2 Accountants Gen with same score got invite. In Internal Audit all are 55 (poor) guys like me waiting. I think they just need IT and Engineering People in NSW.

Unless even 1 with 55 get invite, we can just wait.

Best of Luck.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

jdesai said:


> Breakup points please......


As below:

Age---------------------------25 - 32-----------------30
IELTS-------------------------Competent-------------0
Educational-----------------Bachelor Degree-----15
NSW Nomination-----------NSW---------------------5
Years of experience--------5Yrs +-----------------10
Partner Skills-----------------Yes---------------------5
---------------------------------------------------------------
Total: ----------------------------------------------*65*


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

jdesai said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> 
> 
> So 83 in march and 16 in feb 2015....they have nominated only that many??????


Really? :O are those the correct numbers ??


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi guys 

Thanks for your response 

That means all occupations candidates are getting, their DiBP score must be 60 or 60 plus or have a proficient or superior language

55 points candidates with competent English level have no chance in any occupations because it seems there are more than 2000 candidates have more DiBP score or 7/8 each Ielts score


----------



## nightowl (Dec 22, 2014)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We had applied with 65 points including spouse. (got invitation today after 2 mths wait)
> main applicant is my wife. She is from Civil B.E. background and I am from IT.
> Both with band 6 in IETLS.


Hi Nishant,

Congratulations!! Just a quick question - after you submit the application for nomination, is there a separate application for the invite? The reason I ask is because on the nomination, there were no details request for spouse/family. 

What are the timelines for NSW to reply for (a) the nomination and (b) the invite. 
I infer in your case, (b) was 2 months. Is that correct?

Congratulations again and good luck.

Thanks,
SS


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 55 points candidates with competent English level have no chance in any occupations because it seems there are more than 2000 candidates have more DiBP score or 7/8 each Ielts score


this is not correct... check the excel sheet... even 55 + 6 ielts got invitation...


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi liverloverboy

Then it's a lottery system :grin:


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> this is not correct... check the excel sheet... even 55 + 6 ielts got invitation...


Dear, I also think the same that 55 + 6 is a very dangerous combination and almost no chance for getting invitation. I am also in the same boat and what I have observed from sheet that ICT candidates are only getting invitations with either 60+5 or 65+5 points breakup. (This statement is only for ICT candidates).


----------



## afd (Oct 2, 2013)

blehill said:


> Just got the email from NSW!


Congrats!!!

I have the same occupation code (ANZSCO Code:263311). 55 points without SS and Ielts 7. 
Dont no wht r my chances rite now


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> congrats...those of you who got the invite, please kindly update the excel sheet


Updated the sheet already


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Spreadsheet link please?


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi ,

anyone who received Invite to apply for NSW-SS, got any response from them ?
I have applied ( after invite ) & paid on April-2 & no communication yet. when to expect the SS ?

ICT BA - 60 points

regards
cms


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Friends I got the invite from NSW just now I submitted the EOI on 2nd April with 60+5 points (IELTS band 7) for occupation code 261313
> 
> I wish everyone all the best, I'm sure many more invites will be coming today


Do you have an agent for this process or you are doing it on your own? I have submitted my EOI with 55+5 = 60points on 28/03/2015 under 233914 skill select. But have not got my invite yet. My IELTs score is L-9 R-8.5 R-7 S-7 O-8. I am getting very nervous.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> Do you have an agent for this process or you are doing it on your own? I have submitted my EOI with 55+5 = 60points on 28/03/2015 under 233914 skill select. But have not got my invite yet. My IELTs score is L-9 R-8.5 R-7 S-7 O-8. I am getting very nervous.


I am doing everything on my own. Your IELTS scores are good and you should expect an invite from them provided there is no one in the same occupation code with points higher than you. Don't be nervous, just wait and watch. Also refer the spreadsheet and see if people with your occupation code have received the invite, will be good to understand the trend there. Good luck!


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> I am doing everything on my own. Your IELTS scores are good and you should expect an invite from them provided there is no one in the same occupation code with points higher than you. Don't be nervous, just wait and watch. Also refer the spreadsheet and see if people with your occupation code have received the invite, will be good to understand the trend there. Good luck!


Thanks a lot. And once again congratulations for the invite.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Varunmalhotra 

What's your Ielts score? 7 each or overall 7? 

Thanks


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

leap said:


> Dear, I also think the same that 55 + 6 is a very dangerous combination and almost no chance for getting invitation. I am also in the same boat and what I have observed from sheet that ICT candidates are only getting invitations with either 60+5 or 65+5 points breakup. (This statement is only for ICT candidates).



there is 55 + ielts 7.... developer programmer...

however, i didn't see rr + ielts 6 for ICT.. i hope they are not following victoria state.... all 7 should be in ielts..  

so sad...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

waaaa who destroyed the spreadsheet.. someone edited it.. waaa


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

liverloverboy

Can you please send me spreadsheet link.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> liverloverboy
> 
> Can you please send me spreadsheet link.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=1718108582


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> there is 55 + ielts 7.... developer programmer...
> 
> however, i didn't see rr + ielts 6 for ICT.. i hope they are not following victoria state.... all 7 should be in ielts..
> 
> so sad...


Exactly....this seems to be like same as of VICTORIA state policy for nomination.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Is there any expectation for 

Internal Auditor
External Auditor 

with 55 points and IELTS 7?

Can we hope, for a lucky day?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> Thanks a lot. And once again congratulations for the invite.


Thank you and good luck dear


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Varunmalhotra
> 
> What's your Ielts score? 7 each or overall 7?
> 
> Thanks


7 each (I sat for PTE academic though)


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> 7 each (I sat for PTE academic though)


My BAD....No PTE test in Pakistan


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Leap
what's your point break down ?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Leap
> what's your point break down ?


Age=30
Education=15
Experience=10 after ACS deduction (total 7.3 years)
Ielts = 0 (L6.5, R6.5, W7, S7)


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I think now they finished all the occupations and thats why they start sending invites to engineers as engineers are always in bulk for state sponsorship......and its is cleared that they are sending more invitation but very few are accepting as applicants are applying but swinging to 189.....as data from DIAC....can you imagine only 83 invitations sent in the march and we already got 43 in our sheet....in the month of march...if someone remembers ,i have already pointed that........so there is fair amount of chances for 55 points as only 83 in march and 16 in feb and total 1605 visa been filed till march 2015.....means Oz immigration and nsw state department is under 4 million loss if they will not finish their quota before june.......


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I think now they finished all the occupations and thats why they start sending invites to engineers as engineers are always in bulk for state sponsorship......and its is cleared that they are sending more invitation but very few are accepting as applicants are applying but swinging to 189.....as data from DIAC....can you imagine only 83 invitations sent in the march and we already got 43 in our sheet....in the month of march...if someone remembers ,i have already pointed that........so there is fair amount of chances for 55 points as only 83 in march and 16 in feb and total 1605 visa been filed till march 2015.....means Oz immigration and nsw state department is under 4 million loss if they will not finish their quota before june.......


Hmmm....sharp observation I must say.....and logical as well...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I think now they finished all the occupations and thats why they start sending invites to engineers as engineers are always in bulk for state sponsorship......and its is cleared that they are sending more invitation but very few are accepting as applicants are applying but swinging to 189.....as data from DIAC....can you imagine only 83 invitations sent in the march and we already got 43 in our sheet....in the month of march...if someone remembers ,i have already pointed that........so there is fair amount of chances for 55 points as only 83 in march and 16 in feb and total 1605 visa been filed till march 2015.....means Oz immigration and nsw state department is under 4 million loss if they will not finish their quota before june.......


All I can say is your post is very encouraging


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

I have 60 points to apply for 189 visa for the occupation code 261313. If I plan for NSW State sponsorship then I will have 70 points as I get 5 points from SS and 5 points from partners skill as the partner's occupation is in CSOL. So I am confused now to which visa to plan for. I know the difference between 189 and 190 but Please suggest me the chances of getting 189 visa with 60 points for 261313 software engineer.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have 60 points to apply for 189 visa for the occupation code 261313. If I plan for NSW State sponsorship then I will have 70 points as I get 5 points from SS and 5 points from partners skill as the partner's occupation is in CSOL. So I am confused now to which visa to plan for. I know the difference between 189 and 190 but Please suggest me the chances of getting 189 visa with 60 points for 261313 software engineer.



If you are having 60 points and your occupation i supposed is on SOL and not on CSol then you are looking towards 5 weeks for invitation for 189 ,provided no ceiling is reached in your occupation.

Wats your occupation mate???


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Jumping with joy as I just received NSW invite!!!

55 points (w/o SS)
141311
IELTS: 7
Onshore in NSW
1 year Exp.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Jumping with joy as I just received NSW invite!!!
> 
> 55 points (w/o SS)
> 141311
> ...


Excellent BarBelle! Congrats!! Happy for you see our prayers did the magic


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Jumping with joy as I just received NSW invite!!!
> 
> 55 points (w/o SS)
> 141311
> ...



Wow congratulations..........see guys i just told you half an hour back..........
Wen did u got invittaion iean wat time did u received email????


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Wow congratulations..........see guys i just told you half an hour back..........
> Wen did u got invittaion iean wat time did u received email????


6:08PM SYDNEY time.

Don't lose hope guys, just keep on praying and being positive.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Wow congratulations..........see guys i just told you half an hour back..........
> ...


Thanks


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

jdesai said:


> If you are having 60 points and your occupation i supposed is on SOL and not on CSol then you are looking towards 5 weeks for invitation for 189 ,provided no ceiling is reached in your occupation.
> 
> Wats your occupation mate???


HI My occupation is 261313 Software Engineer and yes it is in SOL


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > If you are having 60 points and your occupation i supposed is on SOL and not on CSol then you are looking towards 5 weeks for invitation for 189 ,provided no ceiling is reached in your occupation.
> ...



Check out in Diac website...jist type diac australia in google and check wether your occupation has reached ceiling or not???


----------



## adeel13 (May 15, 2014)

Can anyone help me preparing for pearson test? Your help will be highly regarded. Please give me the test format or any related material to prepare it. I hope someone really help me.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Mate, As per the DIBP site, there are 268 applications pending for the occupation code 2613. I would suggest you to apply 189 and wait for the next invitation round which is going to be held on 24th April, 2015. I am damn sure you will get the invitation as the ceiling is not yet reached and also the cut off points as on date is 60...
> The worst case is if u don't get an invitation from 189, u still an option to apply for Victoria and NSW state sponsorship. under 190 visa...Each and every seat in NSW is very very precious mate....


189 is faster for visa compare to 190 because this years very less visa available for 190.

so it is clear, invitation received from 190 but people get visa on july or after july.
in 189 people get visa within 1 and half moths after invitation .


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

pk001 said:


> 189 is faster for visa compare to 190 because this years very less visa available for 190.
> 
> so it is clear, invitation received from 190 but people get visa on july or after july.
> in 189 people get visa within 1 and half moths after invitation .


yes you are write because only 83-16=67 nomination given by nsw from feb to apr 2015.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> I think now they finished all the occupations and thats why they start sending invites to engineers as engineers are always in bulk for state sponsorship......and its is cleared that they are sending more invitation but very few are accepting as applicants are applying but swinging to 189.....as data from DIAC....can you imagine only 83 invitations sent in the march and we already got 43 in our sheet....in the month of march...if someone remembers ,i have already pointed that........so there is fair amount of chances for 55 points as only 83 in march and 16 in feb and total 1605 visa been filed till march 2015.....means Oz immigration and nsw state department is under 4 million loss if they will not finish their quota before june.......


Desai,
You are thinking and concluding the scenario as like situation is beneficial to rest of us.
You are thinking that only 1605 applications are filled out of @3000 EOIs selection by NSW (as per SRN). And NSW suppose to issue 4000 SS. Means you are thinking that NSW will keep on sending invitations till 1605 reaches to 4000. 
But it is not so. I had a long discussion over phone call and I have asked that what they consider?- 1605 should become 4000 or 3000(till march end) will reach to 4000?
They have clearly said that 3000 will become 4000. They do not bother how many of those 4000 accept SS and come to oz on 190. 
I too believe that they want to reach to 4000 only. One can identity such tactics by how many EOIs NSW select per month basis. They are now at @3100. Till June end they will reach up to 4000. Not from 1600 to 4000. 
Means whoever indicates their EOI as interested for NSW and even though these people accepts 189 and waive 190(NSW) mail invitation, it will be counted by NSW as consumption of spot among 4000.
In reality, these 60/65 pointers are ruining our life.
THIS IS REALITY. BELIEVE IT OR NOT, ITS YOUR WISH.
BUT SAVE THIS MESSAGE AND READ IT AGAIN IN JULY 2015.
You will understand what these nonsense people have done.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Desai,
> You are thinking and concluding the scenario as like situation is beneficial to rest of us.
> You are thinking that only 1605 applications are filled out of @3000 EOIs selection by NSW (as per SRN). And NSW suppose to issue 4000 SS. Means you are thinking that NSW will keep on sending invitations till 1605 reaches to 4000.
> But it is not so. I had a long discussion over phone call and I have asked that what they consider?- 1605 should become 4000 or 3000(till march end) will reach to 4000?
> ...


Bitter truth


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Completely agree.......



tirik.ijrad said:


> Desai,
> You are thinking and concluding the scenario as like situation is beneficial to rest of us.
> You are thinking that only 1605 applications are filled out of @3000 EOIs selection by NSW (as per SRN). And NSW suppose to issue 4000 SS. Means you are thinking that NSW will keep on sending invitations till 1605 reaches to 4000.
> But it is not so. I had a long discussion over phone call and I have asked that what they consider?- 1605 should become 4000 or 3000(till march end) will reach to 4000?
> ...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation regd the NSW invitation...What I infer from here is that there are around 800-900 invitations pending which would be issued till June 2015...55 Pointers, let's hope for the best and Pray God...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate .......i m telling only 83 invitation issued so far in march plus 16 invitation in feb and we already got 43 invitation in our sheet......so there is fair number of chances that 55 ponters will get......and that refrence numbers forget it.....its of no use because nsw cant afford only invitation sent and noone come to live in nsw as its against their policy.......and one more thing ....i m onshore and observing ss from last 3 years.......wait that 1605 will reach 4000 because its a business in immigration financial book.......so they have to consider 55 pointers.....and last thing they have issued only 83+16 invitations only from feb and march.......so please dont count as reference number as it can be something else...check diac website it clearly says number of invotation sent in the month of march ots 83.......so use yoir brain please as refrence number is nothing but misrepresentation in terms of number.....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Mate .......i m telling only 83 invitation issued so far in march plus 16 invitation in feb and we already got 43 invitation in our sheet......so there is fair number of chances that 55 ponters will get......and that refrence numbers forget it.....its of no use because nsw cant afford only invitation sent and noone come to live in nsw as its against their policy.......and one more thing ....i m onshore and observing ss from last 3 years.......wait that 1605 will reach 4000 because its a business in immigration financial book.......so they have to consider 55 pointers.....


I too wish 1605 becomes 4000.
But NSW counts 3100 in place of 1605. All 43 have not received acceptance from NSW in our sheet. And Deepak, as per the current scenario where around 4000 people have selected NSW as preferred state, it will obviously remain only hope till June for 55+ielts 6.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Mate .......i m telling only 83 invitation issued so far in march plus 16 invitation in feb and we already got 43 invitation in our sheet......so there is fair number of chances that 55 ponters will get......and that refrence numbers forget it.....its of no use because nsw cant afford only invitation sent and noone come to live in nsw as its against their policy.......and one more thing ....i m onshore and observing ss from last 3 years.......wait that 1605 will reach 4000 because its a business in immigration financial book.......so they have to consider 55 pointers.....and last thing they have issued only 83+16 invitations only from feb and march.......so please dont count as reference number as it can be something else...check diac website it clearly says number of invotation sent in the month of march ots 83.......so use yoir brain please as refrence number is nothing but misrepresentation in terms of number.....


It seems you are correct...Googled last two years data....For your reference

SkillSelect - 14 April Round Results
SkillSelect - 21 October Round Results


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Mate .......i m telling only 83 invitation issued so far in march plus 16 invitation in feb and we already got 43 invitation in our sheet......so there is fair number of chances that 55 ponters will get......and that refrence numbers forget it.....its of no use because nsw cant afford only invitation sent and noone come to live in nsw as its against their policy.......and one more thing ....i m onshore and observing ss from last 3 years.......wait that 1605 will reach 4000 because its a business in immigration financial book.......so they have to consider 55 pointers.....
> ...



3100 is refrence number which is vague ....r u getting what i m saying.....only 83 plus 16 invitations sent so far......


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Mate .......i m telling only 83 invitation issued so far in march plus 16 invitation in feb and we already got 43 invitation in our sheet......so there is fair number of chances that 55 ponters will get......and that refrence numbers forget it.....its of no use because nsw cant afford only invitation sent and noone come to live in nsw as its against their policy.......and one more thing ....i m onshore and observing ss from last 3 years.......wait that 1605 will reach 4000 because its a business in immigration financial book.......so they have to consider 55 pointers.....and last thing they have issued only 83+16 invitations only from feb and march.......so please dont count as reference number as it can be something else...check diac website it clearly says number of invotation sent in the month of march ots 83.......so use yoir brain please as refrence number is nothing but misrepresentation in terms of number.....
> ...


Yeap thats what i m trying to explain but captain not understanding......


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

jdesai

I agree with you NSW will bother about the number of invitations and visas granted under subclass 190 not on invitation.It is not sure that 100 out of 100 will apply under subclass 190 visa who got invite.it is more expensive, time consuming and 2 yrs condition to stay in same state.if someone could be eligible to apply under 189 he/she will be prefer 189 only.

I think NSW will not stop inviting untill they not reach to their target figure of 4000 a year.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Its common sense that they have only issued 83 plus 16 invitation out of 2000 till 31march......and not 800 or 900 because we got refrence number as 2900.....refrence number is vague and nearly 1800 invotations yet to come.....till june...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

VipanBali said:


> It seems you are correct...Googled last two years data....For your reference
> 
> SkillSelect - 14 April Round Results
> SkillSelect - 21 October Round Results





jdesai said:


> 3100 is refrence number which is vague ....r u getting what i m saying.....only 83 plus 16 invitations sent so far......





jdesai said:


> Yeap thats what i m trying to explain but captain not understanding......





bsbharaj1977 said:


> jdesai
> 
> I agree with you NSW will bother about the number of invitations and visas granted under subclass 190 not on invitation.It is not sure that 100 out of 100 will apply under subclass 190 visa who got invite.it is more expensive, time consuming and 2 yrs condition to stay in same state.if someone could be eligible to apply under 189 he/she will be prefer 189 only.
> 
> I think NSW will not stop inviting untill they not reach to their target figure of 4000 a year.


Desai, if you are onshore, kindly call on NSW Helpline and ask about the same.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> VipanBali said:
> 
> 
> > It seems you are correct...Googled last two years data....For your reference
> ...


No need as they already mentioned in wrting that they have issued only 83 plus 16 .......they never disclose correct information......untill the proper time come .....we were just predicting ...this and that ....forget the reference numbwr trust me.....


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

You are right mate and one thing is very clear that once invitation reaches to 4000 they will stop sending invite and state reason as quota full / target met.

They do not have any control on how many can really apply for NSW as even after applying for NSW, people can get 189 invite.



bsbharaj1977 said:


> jdesai
> 
> I agree with you NSW will bother about the number of invitations and visas granted under subclass 190 not on invitation.It is not sure that 100 out of 100 will apply under subclass 190 visa who got invite.it is more expensive, time consuming and 2 yrs condition to stay in same state.if someone could be eligible to apply under 189 he/she will be prefer 189 only.
> 
> I think NSW will not stop inviting untill they not reach to their target figure of 4000 a year.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> You are right mate and one thing is very clear that once invitation reaches to 4000 they will stop sending invite and state reason as quota full / target met.
> 
> They do not have any control on how many can really apply for NSW as even after applying for NSW, people can get 189 invite.
> 
> ...


No you misquoted me.....they do care about how many applied.....they give 60 days to apply visa and all immigration system is interconnected as they have access to EOI....so if 60 days limit finishes and you dont aplly 190 or even you apply189 ....they came to know straight away....as its software........


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> No need as they already mentioned in wrting that they have issued only 83 plus 16 .......they never disclose correct information......untill the proper time come .....we were just predicting ...this and that ....forget the reference numbwr trust me.....


Dear, I too was thinking the same you are thinking. Yes, logically they are running business. Loss in business is never accepted by anyone. But in this online process, NSW is clueless for such chaos. They do not have any SOP ready for such situation. And you know they go by their SOP only. Earlier, paper applications were being submitted by applicants. And that too was open for longer period of time from July to January. So, control was easy.

Why NSW bother about 1605, if the income of Visa will go to Federal Government, not NSW. NSW will have these 300 AUD only.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

The basic thing at this time is that only 83 plus 16 invitations issued till 31 march.....forget reaching 4000 visa or invitations....they are supposed to invite 2000 people feom feb to june and they have sent invitation to only 83 in march and 16 in feb and may be few in april as no data available for april...so still atleast 1700 invotations yet to come......so there is fair number of chances for 55 pointers.....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > No need as they already mentioned in wrting that they have issued only 83 plus 16 .......they never disclose correct information......untill the proper time come .....we were just predicting ...this and that ....forget the reference numbwr trust me.....
> ...



Alrite its bloody hopeless to explain.......


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

*pk*



tirik.ijrad said:


> .
> In reality, these 60/65 pointers are ruining our life.
> THIS IS REALITY. BELIEVE IT OR NOT, ITS YOUR WISH.
> BUT SAVE THIS MESSAGE AND READ IT AGAIN IN JULY 2015.
> You will understand what these nonsense people have done.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes they do have very hitech software they can track all the information about visas, 

They r not running a coffee shop lolz:grinning::grinning::grinning:


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

what i understand from the DIBP website is that NSW have issued 16 nominations in feb and 83 nominations in march , but there might be many applicants who got invitations from nsw and their applications are still under process....


----------



## miladofsky (Feb 25, 2015)

jdesai said:


> The basic thing at this time is that only 83 plus 16 invitations issued till 31 march.....forget reaching 4000 visa or invitations....they are supposed to invite 2000 people feom feb to june and they have sent invitation to only 83 in march and 16 in feb and may be few in april as no data available for april...so still atleast 1700 invotations yet to come......so there is fair number of chances for 55 pointers.....


you cannot be more wrong dude, they invited 83+16 to apply for visa , the invitation number for nomination is relative to reference number, they are currently processing applications as soon as they reach 4000 they will stop to process and sending visa invitation to them.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Desai,
> You are thinking and concluding the scenario as like situation is beneficial to rest of us.
> You are thinking that only 1605 applications are filled out of @3000 EOIs selection by NSW (as per SRN). And NSW suppose to issue 4000 SS. Means you are thinking that NSW will keep on sending invitations till 1605 reaches to 4000.
> But it is not so. I had a long discussion over phone call and I have asked that what they consider?- 1605 should become 4000 or 3000(till march end) will reach to 4000?
> ...


In reality, there will be many 60 and 65 pointers like me, who are (or already have) going ahead with the 190 application as its pointless to wait till next FY. I hope you are mature enough to understand sense and old enough to wrote decent. This forum is meant to share experiences and help each other, not to malign anyone without evening knowing a thing about their background. If you are so insecure about getting an invite, why do you step forward and try for better English test scores? (Just a thought). Trust me, then there will be others blaming you for the same reasons you mentioned. I wish you good luck dear and I hope you get the invite soon. God bless!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Yes they do have very hitech software they can track all the information about visas,
> 
> They r not running a coffee shop lolz:grinning::grinning::grinning:



I m onshore telling you everything is interconnected like speeding fine and all sort of fines...taxation...conviction and immigration ...state immigration and its not only connected internally but connected with all commonwealth countries so if you get aussie visa and you have done something wrong in Newzealand or canada or UK ..they catch straight away at border.....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

himesh said:


> what i understand from the DIBP website is that NSW have issued 16 nominations in feb and 83 nominations in march , but there might be many applicants who got invitations from nsw and their applications are still under process....



True......but still 1700 nominations pending.......and thats what they have to reach 4000......and not invitation as like diac ceiling reach wen visa approved....same thing..


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

I dont understand why they are not inviting more tradies , i think they are going to run the state without tradies .......they are giving preference to the other professions ....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

miladofsky said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > The basic thing at this time is that only 83 plus 16 invitations issued till 31 march.....forget reaching 4000 visa or invitations....they are supposed to invite 2000 people feom feb to june and they have sent invitation to only 83 in march and 16 in feb and may be few in april as no data available for april...so still atleast 1700 invotations yet to come......so there is fair number of chances for 55 pointers.....
> ...


If u see the data for last 2 years.....thry send 4000 nominations and then they declare qouta is full....

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/14-April-2014.aspx


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Ily
> It is really long waiting for us no clue for Internal Auditors it is embarassing


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Who are onshore or offshore and really want to come out from illusion, and have guts to hear my above quotes from NSW, should call NSW on +612 9842 8155.


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Mate .......i m telling only 83 invitation issued so far in march plus 16 invitation in feb and we already got 43 invitation in our sheet......so there is fair number of chances that 55 ponters will get......and that refrence numbers forget it.....its of no use because nsw cant afford only invitation sent and noone come to live in nsw as its against their policy.......and one more thing ....i m onshore and observing ss from last 3 years.......wait that 1605 will reach 4000 because its a business in immigration financial book.......so they have to consider 55 pointers.....and last thing they have issued only 83+16 invitations only from feb and march.......so please dont count as reference number as it can be something else...check diac website it clearly says number of invotation sent in the month of march ots 83.......so use yoir brain please as refrence number is nothing but misrepresentation in terms of number.....


83 is not a number of invitations issued by them , it is number of nominations recieved by the applicants . please read it carefully ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> In reality, there will be many 60 and 65 pointers like me, who are (or already have) going ahead with the 190 application as its pointless to wait till next FY. I hope you are mature enough to understand sense and old enough to wrote decent. This forum is meant to share experiences and help each other, not to malign anyone without evening knowing a thing about their background. If you are so insecure about getting an invite, why do you step forward and try for better English test scores? (Just a thought). Trust me, then there will be others blaming you for the same reasons you mentioned. I wish you good luck dear and I hope you get the invite soon. God bless!


Just think. I give you an example. 

In draught situation, one person is working hard and in the end he has been offered a piece of bread from authorities. Same time one among rich people come forward and claims that he wants that piece of bread. Authorities think that they want to give the piece of bread. And don't want to interfere between both. And being richer and more healthy, the richer person takes away the piece of bread.
My question to you is,
Where is humanity? Should the richer pull back from his claim or he should take that piece of bread?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

himesh said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Mate .......i m telling only 83 invitation issued so far in march plus 16 invitation in feb and we already got 43 invitation in our sheet......so there is fair number of chances that 55 ponters will get......and that refrence numbers forget it.....its of no use because nsw cant afford only invitation sent and noone come to live in nsw as its against their policy.......and one more thing ....i m onshore and observing ss from last 3 years.......wait that 1605 will reach 4000 because its a business in immigration financial book.......so they have to consider 55 pointers.....and last thing they have issued only 83+16 invitations only from feb and march.......so please dont count as reference number as it can be something else...check diac website it clearly says number of invotation sent in the month of march ots 83.......so use yoir brain please as refrence number is nothing but misrepresentation in terms of number.....
> ...



You are right.....its nomination and not invitation.......my mistake......but data shows that they reach every year 4000 190 for nsw and nominations usually be in 5 to 600...will see....i still....beleive there is fair number of chances for 55 pointers ..


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

We understand that others are getting quite frustrated and impatient (and stressed) as the closing time for FY 2014-205 is coming sooner than later it seems BUT, being negative, saying bad things and undermining NSW's process does not really say much of your character as well, especially considering the fact that you are 'trying' to migrate to NSW and become a part of it. 

Most important fact of the matter is that NSW DOES NOT OWE any of us any invitation (that includes me) at all and it is only according to the state's economic plan that they choose to take-in more migrants to the state and its their prerogative to choose how to invite people and when to invite people and which ones to invite. They can cancel this process anytime, even the next business day if they deem fit to (or decide that its for the greater good of the state) and we must at least be thankful that the door is still open for us, although the entry to that door is getting slimmer and slimmer each year.

So please guys, why not just be positive, hope for the best, find ways to improve your points if need be, and just share valuable tips and insights among each other so that we can all get that elusive NSW nomination?

Eight hours ago I was congratulating those who received email invites and then now, I have just finished filing and paying for the nomination application for myself (reference number 32xx) ! 

Goodwill begets goodwill, perhaps? 

Peace to all!


----------



## crish_mac (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello Friends,
I got NSW invite today for 261311
Eoi submitted: 6 Apr 2015 with 60+5(as) points

Can some tell me what all docs needs to be uploaded to NSW ?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

If NSW has not staggered their process, all of us may have already landed in Australia till today.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Just think. I give you an example.
> 
> In draught situation, one person is working hard and in the end he has been offered a piece of bread from authorities. Same time one among rich people come forward and claims that he wants that piece of bread. Authorities think that they want to give the piece of bread. And don't want to interfere between both. And being richer and more healthy, the richer person takes away the piece of bread.
> My question to you is,
> Where is humanity? Should the richer pull back from his claim or he should take that piece of bread?


'

The situation you mentioned is 'draught'. I'm sure in this situation, even the richest if the rich will accept that piece of bread. A rich person doesn't carry his own landing gear and parachute thinking that he can save himself in case of a crash, he also relies on the captain to save his life. Take it easy bro


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> '
> 
> The situation you mentioned is 'draught'. I'm sure in this situation, even the richest if the rich will accept that piece of bread. A rich person doesn't carry his own landing gear and parachute thinking that he can save himself in case of a crash, he also relies on the captain to save his life. Take it easy bro


People here waste the invitation. Either they don't have Qualification assessment or wrongly claim their experience or something else. They understand NSW invitation is easy to get and so are playing with it. That's why till march end, out of 2900 EOIs, only 1600 have received nomination.
People don't have sincerity and also don't understand the value of state sponsorship.
Hope you can understand my point now.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> People here waste the invitation. Either they don't have Qualification assessment or wrongly claim their experience or something else. They understand NSW invitation is easy to get and so are playing with it. That's why till march end, out of 2900 EOIs, only 1600 have received nomination.
> People don't have sincerity and also don't understand the value of state sponsorship.
> Hope you can understand my point now.


If they were toying, would they spend a whole day applying for the sponsorship? Its just your mere speculation matey.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

crish_mac said:


> Hello Friends,
> I got NSW invite today for 261311
> Eoi submitted: 6 Apr 2015 with 60+5(as) points
> 
> Can some tell me what all docs needs to be uploaded to NSW ?


wow Analyst Programmer now... congrats...

i'm still expecting... huhuhu


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Any software engineer invited 

55 point +7 band 3 years experience 

please update spread sheet


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

pk001 said:


> Any software engineer invited
> 
> 55 point +7 band 3 years experience
> 
> please update spread sheet


Me too belong to the same category..waiting for that great news to hear but it seems
today no invites.Yesterday it was only for 60 pointers 😒


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> Me too belong to the same category..waiting for that great news to hear but it seems
> today no invites.Yesterday it was only for 60 pointers 😒


my friend invited he has 2.8 years+ software engineer +55 point 7 band.it is possible?????


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

pk001 said:


> Prasad_aus said:
> 
> 
> > Me too belong to the same category..waiting for that great news to hear but it seems
> ...



Wen did he got invotation???


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Wen did he got invotation???


7th apr


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

pk001 said:


> 7th apr


it is not possible dear.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

any news guys..........


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

keyur said:


> it is not possible dear.


Can't see any reason?


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

Our agent informed us that there is no assurance of getting invite from NSW ? the EOI info will be sent to NSW they will decide to send or not send the invitation to apply for SS.. I asked her if she can email and ask them about our case she said said it's not possible either to ask becauase there is no reference number...anyone heard something similar like to share cause this is really disappointing..


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

now day is over no invitation today....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

pk001 said:


> my friend invited he has 2.8 years+ software engineer +55 point 7 band.it is possible?????


Unbelievable.... is he onshore applicant??


----------



## nselvaonline (May 18, 2014)

*233914*

Guys,

Any Engg. technologist 233914 got invited??


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

ANY good new FROM NSW for 261313 software engineer ? I Am eagerly waiting for nomination ....

When we all will get our nominationsssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Ausaz15 said:


> Our agent informed us that there is no assurance of getting invite from NSW ? the EOI info will be sent to NSW they will decide to send or not send the invitation to apply for SS.. I asked her if she can email and ask them about our case she said said it's not possible either to ask becauase there is no reference number...anyone heard something similar like to share cause this is really disappointing..



what is your details like points, skills, ielts


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> We understand that others are getting quite frustrated and impatient (and stressed) as the closing time for FY 2014-205 is coming sooner than later it seems BUT, being negative, saying bad things and undermining NSW's process does not really say much of your character as well, especially considering the fact that you are 'trying' to migrate to NSW and become a part of it.
> 
> Most important fact of the matter is that NSW DOES NOT OWE any of us any invitation (that includes me) at all and it is only according to the state's economic plan that they choose to take-in more migrants to the state and its their prerogative to choose how to invite people and when to invite people and which ones to invite. They can cancel this process anytime, even the next business day if they deem fit to (or decide that its for the greater good of the state) and we must at least be thankful that the door is still open for us, although the entry to that door is getting slimmer and slimmer each year.
> 
> ...


Well said Barbelle. Quite a matured and well thought reply. Kudos. 
We should make ourselves eligible for an invitation or Nomination, instead of blaming the process or the system. There are always methods of improving and proving our worth so that NSW is compelled to invite us and make use of our contributions. NSW is not running a charity organization here and it should always be a win-win situation. Many(Including me) who were 55 and sitting in sidelines had to go out of the way and do something more to become eligible. Please keep trying and there are many who have succeeded in reaching their goal. Hard work definitely pays handsomely. 

Cheers


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

sushmav said:


> ANY good new FROM NSW for 261313 software engineer ? I Am eagerly waiting for nomination ....
> 
> When we all will get our nominationsssssssssssssssssssssssss


Hi sushmav, I got the EOI invitation today for Software Engineer. Are you also in the same boat, I will be filling for State Nomination tommorow. And do you have any idea how much time they take for State Nomination. 12 weeks they say on website.


----------



## deceptivesatya (Apr 15, 2015)

sushmav said:


> ANY good new FROM NSW for 261313 software engineer ? I Am eagerly waiting for nomination ....
> 
> When we all will get our nominationsssssssssssssssssssssssss


Hello Friends,

I joined the forum yesterday. My job code is 261313

In my case, I had chosen NSW for SS in February with 55 points, but my EOI got updated to 60 points on April 1 as i got 5 points for my Work-Ex.

I received an invitation to apply for NSW SS yesterday morning. So that makes it 15 days to get the mail. Currently trying to put together all documents for my SS application.


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> what is your details like points, skills, ielts


well age 15 points
ielts 7 all
exp 8 and more
263111 Thats our details
total 55 points.. 5 expecting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

deceptivesatya said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I joined the forum yesterday. My job code is 261313
> 
> ...


It seems that I have absolutely same case, got invitation yesterday. Me too doing the same. Do you have any idea how much they take after the application is submitted.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All The Best with your application.

Regards,
Jeetendra




deceptivesatya said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I joined the forum yesterday. My job code is 261313
> 
> ...


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats to all who got invitations and good luck for the rest....


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

manpreet.del said:


> Hi sushmav, I got the EOI invitation today for Software Engineer. Are you also in the same boat, I will be filling for State Nomination tommorow. And do you have any idea how much time they take for State Nomination. 12 weeks they say on website.


Please update spradsheet...


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

manpreet.del said:


> Hi sushmav, I got the EOI invitation today for Software Engineer. Are you also in the same boat, I will be filling for State Nomination tommorow. And do you have any idea how much time they take for State Nomination. 12 weeks they say on website.


Congrats Manpreet.del,,, happy to hear that some one got invitation ... I think it will take min 4 to 12 weeks for the state nomination.... Can u please mention ur points break up 

These are my points break up :

AGE POINTS :30
EDUCATION POINTS :15
SPOUSE :5
EXP :5 ( as considered by the ACS) orginally i have 6+ years
WAITING FOR :5 NSW SS

I have one doubt ie. while you r applying for EOI for NSW SS ... u have filled all your exp or the exp that is considered by the ACS. Can you please let me know that please


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

deceptivesatya said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I joined the forum yesterday. My job code is 261313
> 
> ...


Congratulations can u please share ur points break up

These are my points break up :

AGE POINTS :30
EDUCATION POINTS :15
SPOUSE :5
EXP :5 ( as considered by the ACS) orginally i have 6+ years
WAITING FOR :5 NSW SS

I have one doubt ie. while you r applying for EOI for NSW SS ... u have filled all your exp or the exp that is considered by the ACS. Can you please let me know that please


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

nselvaonline said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any Engg. technologist 233914 got invited??


No. EOI on 20 Feb 15 with 60 points including SS. When did you lodged your EOI?


----------



## deceptivesatya (Apr 15, 2015)

sushmav said:


> Congratulations can u please share ur points break up
> 
> These are my points break up :
> 
> ...


Hi Sushmav,

My points breakup is as below:

AGE POINTS : 30
EDUCATION POINTS : 15
IELTS : 10
EXP :5 ( as considered by the ACS) orginally i have 5+ years

I haven't filled my NSW application yet. If you have already filled in the application, can you please help me with the folowoing:

1) Can you please help me out with the list of documents that is required? My Job code is Software Engineer 261313. Were you able to complete your application in one go?

2) What are the documents that are needed for my Spouse other than her passport and Marriage certificate? Is her IELTS scorecard also needed? She is yet to take her IELTS


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Ausaz15 said:


> well age 15 points
> ielts 7 all
> exp 8 and more
> 263111 Thats our details
> total 55 points.. 5 expecting:fingerscrossed:


nice.. we have the same code. you have a chance though coz u have ielts 7.. why you didnt try the victoria as well? I don't know if its possible in eoi.. hehe 

i have ielts 6 so i don't know if I really have a chance.. no history for 55 + ielts 6 in ICT.. so sad..


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

manpreet.del said:


> Hi sushmav, I got the EOI invitation today for Software Engineer. Are you also in the same boat, I will be filling for State Nomination tommorow. And do you have any idea how much time they take for State Nomination. 12 weeks they say on website.



what time did you receive the invitation?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

EOI submitted on 16 Oct 2014 with 55 points plus 5 points SS as External Auditor Occupation. 

I guess no response yet due to low DiBP points and 6 each Ielts with no work experience.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

what??? i saw in spreadsheet that the reference number is 37**... waaaaaaaaaa


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

manpreet.del please share point Breck up..


----------



## firefriar (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I had 2 queries. Please help.

If we get an invite will it be updated in the skillselect under EOI->correspondence?
Also, how can we check the e-mail address we have already given for correspondence?

I'm also waiting for an invite with 55 points.

Thanks in advance


----------



## firefriar (Apr 16, 2015)

*e-mail address*

Hi Guys,

I had 2 queries. Please help.

If we get an invite will it be updated in the skillselect under EOI->correspondence?
Also, how can we check the e-mail address we have already given for correspondence?

I'm also waiting for an invite with 55 points.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Till now I see software engineers with 60 + 5 points are invited, I hope 55+ 5 will be invited soon.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Till now I see software engineers with 60 + 5 points are invited, I hope 55+ 5 will be invited soon.


There are two sub versions of 55+5 as well...

1. 55+5 (7 each in IELTS)
2. 55+5 (6 each in IELTS)


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Still Not a single Internal Auditor nominated 55+5 even with IELTS 7?


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

Today, I am able to see Analyst programmers are invited with 60 +. I am waiting for my turn with 55+, IELTS 6.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

55+5 most of the professions are down in the Q. May or may not get Invites till June.


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

ILY said:


> 55+5 most of the professions are down in the Q. May or may not get Invites till June.


We have to wait and watch with a ray of hope.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

leap said:


> There are two sub versions of 55+5 as well...
> 
> 1. 55+5 (7 each in IELTS)
> 2. 55+5 (6 each in IELTS)


Right, I am the one with IELTS 7.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Did anyone from persons who applied SS on 2nd April or in the week before got their SS approved yet or not?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Haqureshi

It's not about the time of applying EOI for SS. because there are many applicants have applied their EOI for Nsw SS since July 2014 or after that but they are not invited yet because of low DIBP and Ielts score ( 55 points and 6 each Ielts ) 

Thanks


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

haqureshi said:


> Did anyone from persons who applied SS on 2nd April or in the week before got their SS approved yet or not?


Not yet ( Paid fee & submitted Application on April-2) , Waiting for their response

- regards
cms
Occupation : ICT-BA NSW SS ( 60+5 points )


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

sushmav said:


> Congrats Manpreet.del,,, happy to hear that some one got invitation ... I think it will take min 4 to 12 weeks for the state nomination.... Can u please mention ur points break up
> 
> These are my points break up :
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy..

AGE POINTS :30
EDUCATION POINTS :15
SPOUSE :0
EXP :15 
NSW SS :5 

My ACS is quite old it was done in 2013 with 10 pts (6 years considered), NSW has updated my Exp. to 8+ years automatically in 14th march 2015 when I completed my 10 yrs of exp.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok guys those who can apply for 189 visa stay away from 190 if you don't want your invitations to be delayed. Read the other forums about the delay mails visa 190 applicants have received. 

I'm helping both 189 people and 55 pointers alike here. You can stay away from the 55 pointers who need NSW SS more. 

Well for those who were already invited yet could have waited for 189, i guess thats karma.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

R0yalcards said:


> Ok guys those who can apply for 189 visa stay away from 190 if you don't want your invitations to be delayed. Read the other forums about the delay mails visa 190 applicants have received.
> 
> I'm helping both 189 people and 55 pointers alike here. You can stay away from the 55 pointers who need NSW SS more.
> 
> Well for those who were already invited yet could have waited for 189, i guess thats karma.


Dear royal,
Kindly elaborate.
Give reference of such mails/details of threads.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> R0yalcards said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys those who can apply for 189 visa stay away from 190 if you don't want your invitations to be delayed. Read the other forums about the delay mails visa 190 applicants have received.
> ...


I called NSW ..they told that.they gonna keep sending invitations untill they nominate 2000 .....and thats why they have 14 days limit for application so basically.....those who are applying and then if they apply for 189.....there nomination will get cancelled and they will start again sending imvitations....and they gonna continue this procedure even after june means in next financial year as everyone in their office are favouring this procedure.....because ot address correct and all occupations and it is only creating a bit mess because in this financial year,they are following this procedure after twoo fail intakes that is july and october last year......so relax ,55 pointers will get chance....


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes thanks jdesai for this very important information it means 55+5 ielts 6 must wait with patience


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

What 55 pointers seem not to get is that any 60 pointer who applies today will jump the queue in front of them


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> What 55 pointers seem not to get is that any 60 pointer who applies today will jump the queue in front of them


60 pointers or above (not those who are not in the SOL and dont have other choice..) will jump to the commitment to stay 2 years moored to NSW.

While others patient 60 pointers with a 189 visa will live, study and work wherever they wanted.

Soory folks, but the australian migration rules are ever-changing, today a lot of 190 visas just jump the states.. nobody knows this will change in the near future.. ash**s..


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Today no invites?


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

I believe there will be lots of invites today. Good luck to you guys!




_________________________________________________________
Occupation: 141311 | DIBP: 55 + 5 | IELTS: Proficient | EOI: 23 Mar 2015 | 
Email Invite: 15 Apr 2015 | Nomination Applied: 15 Apr 2015 | Ref: 32xx |


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> I believe there will be lots of invites today. Good luck to you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi barbelle congrats buddy and just want to check with if u know any cook or chef been invited by the NSW this year ......


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

himesh said:


> hi barbelle congrats buddy and just want to check with if u know any cook or chef been invited by the NSW this year ......


Thanks mate, no news about any chef/cook invited for 190. But I think Cook can apply for 489 Murray (Regional NSW).


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Any invited today???


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Again for 60 pointers who can apply for 189, stay away from 190 and save yourself the trouble and delay. Visa 190 has reached its cap for program year 2014-2015, thus there will much delay in granting of visas for 190. please check at this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ang-lodged-jan-feb-2015-a-11.html#post6931642

By the way, I have also been invited for NSW nomination yesterday so I have nothing against 60 pointers. I am saving yourselves the trouble and giving the chance to 55 pointers who needs the visa 190 more than you do.

Pay it forward. Share your bread if you have a spare one. Help each other. Thats how the world should be like.

Good luck to all of us.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

In 190 subclass 60 pointers get invitation but will get visa after july it is confirmed because very less space available for 190 visa.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

R0yalcards said:


> Again for 60 pointers who can apply for 189, stay away from 190 and save yourself the trouble and delay. Visa 190 has reached its cap for program year 2014-2015, thus there will much delay in granting of visas for 190. please check at this thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/687682-190-visa-gang-lodged-jan-feb-2015-a-11.html#post6931642
> 
> ...


Desai, wake up. 
Loss to all 55 pointers...


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Im very Happy as i have got the 10 points by scoring 77 in PTE-A

I was waiting for NSW sponsorship with 55 points. 

Now how to proceed as do i have to resend my EOI stating my new points ?

Please guide me.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

csrajeshcs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im very Happy as i have got the 10 points by scoring 77 in PTE-A
> 
> ...


Apply for 189.get invitation on 24th apr .why wait for nsw.i m sure you wil get invitation 0n 24th Apr


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

R0yalcards said:


> Again for 60 pointers who can apply for 189, stay away from 190 and save yourself the trouble and delay. Visa 190 has reached its cap for program year 2014-2015, thus there will much delay in granting of visas for 190. please check at this thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ang-lodged-jan-feb-2015-a-11.html#post6931642
> 
> ...


Hi RoyalCards,

I read on the immi website that occupational ceiling is only and only for 189 VISA. There is no limit on 190 SS VISA. They only thing which can limit the invites and subsequent SS approval depends on the occupation ceiling of the State itself.

Correct me if I am wrong with factual information pointing to valid links mentioned on immi based websites.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

from 190 Visa Gang Lodged in Jan/Feb 2015
Check this link for Migration programme statistics . The number of State/Regional nominated visas is limited to about 29K. Is it quite possible that the number of grants are close to the ceiling. Hence these delay mails are sent for current applicants, you can expect your grant in Jul '15.

Since numbers for skilled independent is much more, the 189 grants are still continuing


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

HI Thanks !

24th April how come you are so sure ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

csrajeshcs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im very Happy as i have got the 10 points by scoring 77 in PTE-A
> 
> ...


I think you need to login to Skillselect and update it, tick 189 if not ticked yet, and submit the EOI again.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I think you need to login to Skillselect and update it, tick 189 if not ticked yet, and submit the EOI again.


So that means he will be having both 189 and 190 ticked?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

csrajeshcs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im very Happy as i have got the 10 points by scoring 77 in PTE-A
> 
> ...


is it easy to take pte-a? you took ielts as well?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

armanvp said:


> So that means he will be having both 189 and 190 ticked?


he/she can remove the 190... if he/she wanted to.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

csrajeshcs said:


> HI Thanks !
> 
> 24th April how come you are so sure ?


SkillSelect

click invitation rounds......


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes. I feel its better to take PTE-A instead of IELTS.

Its only my Opinion.

But be confident before sitting the test.

I was really confident this time that im gonna crack it.

PTE scoring assessment is way better.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

csrajeshcs said:


> Yes. I feel its better to take PTE-A instead of IELTS.
> 
> Its only my Opinion.
> 
> ...


ohh i'm supposed to get the exam on 5th May but I cancelled it.. a bit nervous and waiting for luck for Analyst Programmer invites.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Any latest invites today????.......:sleepy::sleepy::sleepy::sleepy:


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

csrajeshcs said:


> Yes. I feel its better to take PTE-A instead of IELTS.
> 
> Its only my Opinion.
> 
> ...


Hi csrajeshcs,
Congrats for your PTE results.
Do you mind sending some preparation material on my email id kumar.ram2736 at gmail.com. I am taking the test next month


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Satya,

You have complete 60 points. So incase if you put your application for 189.But Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.

If this wouldn't have happened,you would have got the invite in almost 2 months.. Is your wife working? Yes your wife is supposed to appear for ielts exam if you want to claim points for her. If she can get a letter from her college/university that she studied stating that the medium of instruction is English that alone would do incase you dont have to claim her points. Thats what I have read on other forums. But when I was filling that application it was asking for dependent's english exam score.
I would personally suggest if your wife is working and her occupation is there in the list You should claim her points and move your application forward with that.

And for certificates only marriage certificate is sufficient.

Thanks





deceptivesatya said:


> Hi Sushmav,
> 
> My points breakup is as below:
> 
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Any more invitations Guys on last Friday? Someone again disturbed the *Excel.*.....Can someone fix it please.


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

Dear Seniors,

Pls help. I am planning to apply for SS NSW and my agent told that We can apply for NSW only if invited by state? is it true. I have 55 points and planning to apply tomorrow. How long will it take approx to get the invite? If invited is the chances of getting SS is high? 

I have 55 points and my occupation code is 2631.

Pls shed some light on my case. thanks for your help.


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Dear rk20z

2631 is an incomplete occupation. Check www.anzscosearch.com to see where you stand. Yes, your agent is correct. You need to be invited first in order to apply NSW SS..


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

hey Saqib,

I am from 263111 with 55 points and 4 .4 years total experience and 7 in all IETLS sections

I have applied for NSW state sponsorship in February


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

you just have to wait I guess as NSW would give invite to those with higher numbers now then the 55's ... However, financial year is almost at it's end so it you should receive an invite soon. Fingers crossed


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Sabique,

I think it was a typo mistake my occupation code is 263111.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

thanks Saqib for the kind words, I wish I get the invited soon


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Can people with 55 points expect invitation from NSW?


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

According to their policy. Yeah you should ILY.
Although, people with higher points are first invited to fill the quota. In the end if quota is not fulfilled, people with less points will be invited.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Depending on occupation. I know of a few people with 55 and IELTS 6 which received invitation.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> Depending on occupation. I know of a few people with 55 and IELTS 6 which received invitation.


Is there any link or website from where it can be determined that how many invites out of 2000, has already been issued by NSW?

The strange thing is, not a single candidate in our profession (221214-Internal Audit) received invite even people are waiting since Feb 2015.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 22, 2014)

rk2oz said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Pls help. I am planning to apply for SS NSW and my agent told that We can apply for NSW only if invited by state? is it true. I have 55 points and planning to apply tomorrow. How long will it take approx to get the invite? If invited is the chances of getting SS is high?
> 
> ...


The first thing to do is to submit your EOI. Once this is done, you can either wait to hear from states willing to sponsor you or you can proactively reach out to them and provide the details of your EOI. 

There is no harm in submitting your EOI.

Good luck.

SS


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes definitely you should. Personaly i wasn't expecting to recive an inv from NSW due to having only 55 points. But you know what ? I was invited within three weeks from the date i had submitted my EOI. Hence, you never know when something unexpected happens and changes your life or mind.
Just for your info
My points break down
Age 25 points (ll turn 25 in july) 
Qualifications 10 points (adv dip)
AQF 5 points (2 years aus study)
Ielts 10 points (8.5,8.5,7,8)
Community language 5 points 
Total 55 points 

Best of luck :+1:


ILY said:


> Can people with 55 points expect invitation from NSW?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I wish NSW start issuing invitations to Mechanical Engrs tomorrow onwards in this week.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Any Chances of invitation today?


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

I just withdrew my application for NSW SS after being invited and applied for.

I just recently acquired additional points for English Ability and now able to claim 65 points for 189 so I withdrew my application for 190 for the benefit of being able to work in any state and for the people who need it more than I do.

So good luck everyone! Thanks for all the help I got on this thread!


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

armanvp said:


> I just withdrew my application for NSW SS after being invited and applied for.
> 
> I just recently acquired additional points for English Ability and now able to claim 65 points for 189 so I withdrew my application for 190 for the benefit of being able to work in any state and for the people who need it more than I do.
> 
> So good luck everyone! Thanks for all the help I got on this thread!


Good on you Mate!


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

invites today???


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

No any updates regarding invitations received ???
Friends please update..................................


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

armanvp said:


> I just withdrew my application for NSW SS after being invited and applied for.
> 
> I just recently acquired additional points for English Ability and now able to claim 65 points for 189 so I withdrew my application for 190 for the benefit of being able to work in any state and for the people who need it more than I do.
> 
> So good luck everyone! Thanks for all the help I got on this thread!



nice one... i hope you would be invited this 24 Apr


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

liverloverboy said:


> nice one... i hope you would be invited this 24 Apr


Yup, hopefully!


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi, my experience will also goes to 8 when July comes, i will get extra points of 5 if i update my EOI. Currently am 55 points and with SS i can able to apply only NSW. I sit advisable to update my EOI after July and can apply for 189 class????
> u have any idea???




If your exp is 8 and your assessment is only 5 then its 5.. you have to do re assessment for 8 yrs


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Haqureshi
> 
> It's not about the time of applying EOI for SS. because there are many applicants have applied their EOI for Nsw SS since July 2014 or after that but they are not invited yet because of low DIBP and Ielts score ( 55 points and 6 each Ielts )
> 
> Thanks



This is true. July 2014 round was all messed up. I had actually just left the EOI there hoping to do PTE sometime this year (as enough charity was done towards IELTS) and well expect the unexpected, got the SS invite from NSW 2 weeks back. (55 points; IELTS 6 overall (6.5, 7, 7.5, 7))


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Som said:


> This is true. July 2014 round was all messed up. I had actually just left the EOI there hoping to do PTE sometime this year (as enough charity was done towards IELTS) and well expect the unexpected, got the SS invite from NSW 2 weeks back. (55 points; IELTS 6 overall (6.5, 7, 7.5, 7))


Hi Sam

What is your Code and Points breakup and when did you submitted your EOI?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Cgarik said:


> If your exp is 8 and your assessment is only 5 then its 5.. you have to do re assessment for 8 yrs


I dont think that he need reassessment. DIBP will consider your experience based on your current status whereas the assessment is just the skill assessment which is based on just specific number of years of experience such as 12 months or 2 years only in perticular profession. Full experience assessment is not required for DIBP points.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*NSW SS approval*

Hi Fellows,

Any body who has got the SS approval from NSW in recent months? What is their recent processing time-line(as per website it is 12 weeks), but I think they are now resolving the cases in quick time(just heard from few friends)

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

ILY said:


> I dont think that he need reassessment. DIBP will consider your experience based on your current status whereas the assessment is just the skill assessment which is based on just specific number of years of experience such as 12 months or 2 years only in perticular profession. Full experience assessment is not required for DIBP points.


As I understood from other threads, you don't need a re-assessment if you're still in the same position and company in your last assessment.


----------



## namlas (May 9, 2014)

armanvp said:


> ILY said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think that he need reassessment. DIBP will consider your experience based on your current status whereas the assessment is just the skill assessment which is based on just specific number of years of experience such as 12 months or 2 years only in perticular profession. Full experience assessment is not required for DIBP points.
> ...


No need for reassessment, as long as you have not changed the job or ur JD has changed. 
You might need to submit a latest Reference letter to show continuation of the same job.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Tauseef,when were you invited? And when you passed your application?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Som said:


> This is true. July 2014 round was all messed up. I had actually just left the EOI there hoping to do PTE sometime this year (as enough charity was done towards IELTS) and well expect the unexpected, got the SS invite from NSW 2 weeks back. (55 points; IELTS 6 overall (6.5, 7, 7.5, 7))


Dear Som, Your occupation code please....


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

tauseef said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Any body who has got the SS approval from NSW in recent months? What is their recent processing time-line(as per website it is 12 weeks), but I think they are now resolving the cases in quick time(just heard from few friends)
> 
> ...


Persons who applied at the start of this new system ( which started after 18th March) got their approval with in a week. But now NSW is taking time in processing . I got NSW invitaion on 2nd April and applied on same day, but I am still waiting

.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

R0yalcards said:


> Tauseef,when were you invited? And when you passed your application?


I was Invited on 15th April 2015. I submitted by application today for processing.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

tauseef said:


> I was Invited on 15th April 2015. I submitted by application today for processing.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tauseef


what is you reference Number?


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

I had done a mistake in submitting the nomination after invite, didn't submit the back page of my passport  . Anybody have any idea whether NSW CO reject the application or Ask to submit additional documents.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

haqureshi said:


> what is you reference Number?


My reference number is 34XX

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

I have submitted the application on April 15 and also received the acknowledgement mail but could not pay the fee because of “session time out” error. 

Then I sent them email mentioning it and got an auto reply that they will send a link for payment shortly. But I haven’t received the email yet. Did anyone face the same issue? Please share.

I have planned to email them again. Please suggest what to do.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

blehill said:


> I have submitted the application on April 15 and also received the acknowledgement mail but could not pay the fee because of ?session time out? error.
> 
> Then I sent them email mentioning it and got an auto reply that they will send a link for payment shortly. But I haven?t received the email yet. Did anyone face the same issue? Please share.
> 
> I have planned to email them again. Please suggest what to do.


Tty contact them again and explian that you still haven't received the e mail. 
I hope they will contact you before they process your application. Because according to new procedure whoever is invited will be asked for additional docs if required. You are a valid applicant and the invitation still on your name.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I got invitation on 7th april.
i submitted application along with docs on 17th april. My ref number is 33xx.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dont worry. They ll contact you if that is required.i didn't submitt mine either coz they only asked for the front bio data page. 
My ref is 27XX


manpreet.del said:


> I had done a mistake in submitting the nomination after invite, didn't submit the back page of my passport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Any Internal Auditor, yet got SS NSW?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

ILY said:


> Any Internal Auditor, yet got SS NSW?


Dear you have better opportunities than me. So, man, please send an email to them or make a phone call,if the internal auditor are considered or not.. there is no another way, because till now all the occupation (less Engineering Technologist and Mechanical and electrical Engineer) have received invitations. 

Regards.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah this is good idea,someone who is onshore can make an enquiry telephonically:expressionless::expressionless::expressionless:


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Dont worry. They ll contact you if that is required.i didn't submitt mine either coz they only asked for the front bio data page.
> My ref is 27XX



Sarim, was your SS approved already?


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Dont worry. They ll contact you if that is required.i didn't submitt mine either coz they only asked for the front bio data page.
> My ref is 27XX


When did you applied the SS? have you got any update from NSW after the application?


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Dont worry. They ll contact you if that is required.i didn't submitt mine either coz they only asked for the front bio data page.
> My ref is 27XX


I hope so, :fingerscrossed: since my passport is changed after my IELTS and ACS, and the only refrence to old passport is the back page  .... lets see .. thanks buddy.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

manpreet.del said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry. They ll contact you if that is required.i didn't submitt mine either coz they only asked for the front bio data page.
> ...


Well in that case you need to write them an e mail and send them another copy of the old passport mentioning the details. Coz i remember they have written to send let them know of any sort of changes.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry. They ll contact you if that is required.i didn't submitt mine either coz they only asked for the front bio data page.
> ...


Not yet as i just applied on 29th of march. I am expecting few more weeks to get some response coz my ref no is 27XX. Keeping that in mind, i think they take atleast 4 to 5 weeks to process the apps.


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> Persons who applied at the start of this new system ( which started after 18th March) got their approval with in a week. But now NSW is taking time in processing . I got NSW invitaion on 2nd April and applied on same day, but I am still waiting
> 
> .


Same here, received email invite April 15, paid and completed application for nomination on the same day but still waiting until now.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

BarBelle said:


> Same here, received email invite April 15, paid and completed application for nomination on the same day but still waiting until now.





Sarim.ali143 said:


> Not yet as i just applied on 29th of march. I am expecting few more weeks to get some response coz my ref no is 27XX. Keeping that in mind, i think they take atleast 4 to 5 weeks to process the apps.





haqureshi said:


> When did you applied the SS? have you got any update from NSW after the application?


Guys, do you think our application won't be affected by the freezing of Visa 190 grant nowadays? They say Visa 190 has reached its quota this program year and will have to wait till July for Visas to be issued.

This is one of my biggest concern if NSW suddenly changes its mind and say that we will have to wait as well until July where there are new Visa allocations for 190.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

R0yalcards said:


> BarBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, received email invite April 15, paid and completed application for nomination on the same day but still waiting until now.
> ...


If that happens, we ll be in prob but as far as i can guess, they wont stop processing their applocations. They will clear their required number and then its upto the immigration to grant them a visa. They dont really need us working there urgently, this whole visa process takes time and they know that. Possibly their job is to choose 4000 or wteva their limit is, top ranked applicants and leave the rest upto the dep of immi. 
They cant really change their mind if they already have decided and invited 4000 ppl. Once this quota is filled they will start their necxt year round.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Tommorow is a big day.....wait for invitataions.....may come tommorow....


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Tommorow is a big day.....wait for invitataions.....may come tommorow....


Any reason for that. Actually, based on the trend, I can only foresee that the invitations will come after the next round of DIBP invitations. Still a long way to go.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

umashankarkonda said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Tommorow is a big day.....wait for invitataions.....may come tommorow....
> ...


Hmmm....not really......wait and watch....


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

any invites for engineering technologist category. Did any one get invites? IS NSW really required 233914? i dont see any invites for engineering technologist.
what are my chances i am 55 with 6 IELTS, eoi on 20 Feb....


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Those who got 6 each Ielts score with 55 points have less chances in occupation. English score points are important to get SS even with 55 DiBP point.


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

blehill said:


> I have submitted the application on April 15 and also received the acknowledgement mail but could not pay the fee because of “session time out” error.
> 
> Then I sent them email mentioning it and got an auto reply that they will send a link for payment shortly. But I haven’t received the email yet. Did anyone face the same issue? Please share.
> 
> I have planned to email them again. Please suggest what to do.


Same thing happened with me. Sent them a mail and followed-up with a call. They sent the link for payment the very next day. Do call them and check with them cause they usually send immediately. This happened on 11th April.


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

ILY said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> What is your Code and Points breakup and when did you submitted your EOI?


Code - 261312 
Points - 55+5
EOI submitted Jul-Aug 2014 !


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

leap said:


> Dear Som, Your occupation code please....


Hey,

It is 261312


----------



## Greet (Oct 15, 2013)

Your help in answering my doubt is highly appreciated !!

I have SUBMITTED my SkillSelect on 11-Feb-2015 with 55 points and expecting 5 points from NSW state sponsorship.

But on 20-Apr-2015( on my birth day when I complete 32 years and step into 33 years of age) I received an alert message from SkillSelect that I got email in my account and when I checked my ‘correspondence’ my SkillSelect status showed ‘DRAFT’ and then after few hours again changed to ‘SUBMITTED’.

Can you please help me to understand why my status changed and so my SUMITTED status got revised from 11-Feb-2015 to 20-Apr-2015 which pushed me back in queue.
Thank you very much in advance for your help !!

Thank you !!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Check your points, it seems that your points have changed because of your Birthday.

IF there is any change of points for any reason, LIKE Age change, Experience etc.. the SUBMITTED date changes to the day the points change took place.


Regards,
Jeetendra



Greet said:


> Your help in answering my doubt is highly appreciated !!
> 
> I have SUBMITTED my SkillSelect on 11-Feb-2015 with 55 points and expecting 5 points from NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Is this officially announced by NsW that 55+5 ielts 6 will not get invitation or this is your view.if it is unofficial please dont misguide the people. Thx


----------



## Nanduu123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Greet said:


> Your help in answering my doubt is highly appreciated !!
> 
> I have SUBMITTED my SkillSelect on 11-Feb-2015 with 55 points and expecting 5 points from NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Your age point will be still 30 ,Until u complete 33 years of age and step in to 34.

It is mentioned that 25 points for age 33 onwards.

So 33 must complete to decrease 5 points .

Thanks


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

So far no Electrical Engineer got invited?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

armanvp said:


> I just withdrew my application for NSW SS after being invited and applied for.
> 
> I just recently acquired additional points for English Ability and now able to claim 65 points for 189 so I withdrew my application for 190 for the benefit of being able to work in any state and for the people who need it more than I do.
> 
> So good luck everyone! Thanks for all the help I got on this thread!


Hi thats great and congrats. Did you do the ielts? Could you sharw your score please?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

BarBelle said:


> Same here, received email invite April 15, paid and completed application for nomination on the same day but still waiting until now.


Hi just a query. After you made the payment did you recieve a tax invoice from nsw for that payment?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Guys has anyone with an invite been nominated so far???


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well he has written "less chances" that means its not highly favourbale. I know only a couple of guys who got invited with 55 points and 6 each in ielts but the percentage is only about 5 percent. So i totally agree with him that 55+6 each is a dangerous combination.


bsbharaj1977 said:


> Is this officially announced by NsW that 55+5 ielts 6 will not get invitation or this is your view.if it is unofficial please dont misguide the people. Thx


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think we must wait and watch 

Best of luck to all


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi, my experience is crossing 8 years if June comes, so i will get extra 5 points. current score is 55 points if i add 5 points i will get 60 but my ielts score is 6.5. so after june can i apply for 189 class and waht are my chances of invite in 189 with 60 poinmts, ielts 6 on Engineering technologist category. did anyone have any idea???


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Point for age is 30 for 25-32 years of age.
My total experience is 8 yrs this april,so will i get 5 points extra.But my ACS has already done last december and i got 10 points only.please suggest


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 

Please read my comments again as no one will misguided. Therefore, please do not jump on writing before understanding any thread, that would be good for you. 

Further we all are waiting desperately but with sharing problems and advising our concerns for each other. 

Thanks Sarim Ali to elaborate word for him. 

Thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think you are jumping more than me.why r u spreading romours so that people looking for ss moved to other options.

First you must watch the figures on DIBP website how many candidates got the nominations. These are only +-1609 till Mar 2015.so almost 2391 nominations would be issued till june 2015.One of the mate confirmed with NSW telephonically that they will issue the invitations continuosly untill they raech to their target figure of 4000 nominations till june 2015 or may be continue in next financial year.

Secondly if state program annual quota is reached that is up to DIBP they will issue visas in next year but state will do their job completely by issuing 4000 nominations.

It means we must wait and watch till june 15

If you get any info from NSW regarding less chances or no chancess then you should share.

Do not overfly and use loose language.

Thx


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Bsbharaj1977

You have done mistake in reading and misguided yourself and now arguing over your lame reasons even one of user Sarim Ali already mentioned to you a word which makes general comment like you did in previous thread.

So be patient and act mature because I am also in the same boat who has 55 points with 6 Ielts. Hope this confusion ends now from our sides. 

Thanks for understanding your own comments


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think should pay your atrention to these reasons these are not lame 99% are correct just wait till june 2015 and then talk to me I think u need to be mature more than me.

I am relying on DiBP figures. I suggests you to rely on them.again you must check the previous threads you will find the same info from other mates.so these reasons are valid not lame.

Thx


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Bsbharaj1977
> 
> You have done mistake in reading and misguided yourself and now arguing over your lame reasons even one of user Sarim Ali already mentioned to you a word which makes general comment like you did in previous thread.
> 
> ...




dear friends, take it easy, no need to argue for the trivial words. I do understand both of you. Easy, guys! Let's pray for the good luck for us!!! :second::second::second::second:


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Bsbharaj1977

Here you go again !! You need to read properly NSW state nomination page. Please re read your own comments at least as there will be 2000 candidates invited NOT 4000 from Feb to June 2015.

Make yourself correct first otherwise I will take it as rumour or blame as misguidance for you but do not worry I won't do that because then there will be no differences and want to act mature instead.

Thanks


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Bsbharaj1977

FYI

http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/live-an...inated-migration-190/update-2014-applications

Thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mate

I am talking about 4000 nominations since july 2014 till march 2015 that are 1609 has been issued and out if that 2391 are left and will be issued till june 2015.this is their financial year from july 2014 to june 2015 if you dont know

I think you have misunderstading while reading my thread


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think you are like a lamb duck fighting without any reason and trying to run fast stop doing all that


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Team, I need your guidance on NSW SS invitation requirement.

my ANZSCO Code is 263111 computer network & system engineer . My ielts score is 6 in each. My experience is 6+. My age is 32. Points is 60 including 5 Ss points. 

I applied EOI on 14 April 2015 @ 11pm. Preferable state is NSW. How much time NSW state take in providing the invitation.? Also what documents required when you receive the invitation so I prepare it in advance.


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> I think you are like a lamb duck fighting without any reason and trying to run fast stop doing all that


Friend,

Other than Farhan, a lot of others have commented that 55+ 5 & IELTS 6 is not an ideal combination. Most of them are meant to encourage people in this forum to retake IELTS and at-least hit 7 in IELTS which is considered to be the safe zone,so to say. I would encourage you to take it in the same spirit. 😊


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear akn

I am agree with you.

It is good that if people with 6 bands improve their english and hit 7 bands.
It will help in migration process fast by choosing subclass 189 and will help to get a good job in Aus if they have higher score in english

But what I am trying to say that what is NsW planning. I just share that much info whatever nsw has transpired.
Instead of understanding this they are arguing on this.

Thx


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

This forum gets really interesting on the days when invites aren't issued by NSW. Fighting with each other will not help us getting invite sooner so take a rest and enjoy your life.

cheers!

Salman


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Watchout for wednesday........there gonna be invitations tommorow.....my gut feeling.......for the last three times my wild and blind guesses were happened to be true......so this time will see about happy wednesday keep an eye between 9.30 am to 11.30 am AEST and 3.30 pm to 6.00 pm AEST.......


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

Aameen!!!


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Ye ye ye just received email. Was passing through worst tym of my life. Finally got it. Did bachelor master onshore then professional year and after giving ielts 13th times finally got it last week 7. 7 tyms had only 6.5 in writing. Anyways forget it it was bad dream now tym to celebrate holiday tym in bali. Ye ye good luck guys
> Just wanna say don't giv up I was on shore since 2008. Cheers !!!
> Age 25
> Education master in MIS
> ...


Excellent! Congratulations


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Onshore said:


> Ye ye ye just received email. Was passing through worst tym of my life. Finally got it. Did bachelor master onshore then professional year and after giving ielts 13th times finally got it last week 7. 7 tyms had only 6.5 in writing. Anyways forget it it was bad dream now tym to celebrate holiday tym in bali. Ye ye good luck guys
> Just wanna say don't giv up I was on shore since 2008. Cheers !!!
> Age 25
> Education master in MIS
> ...


Congratulations! You mean received NSW invitation email today?


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Ye ye ye just received email. Was passing through worst tym of my life. Finally got it. Did bachelor master onshore then professional year and after giving ielts 13th times finally got it last week 7. 7 tyms had only 6.5 in writing. Anyways forget it it was bad dream now tym to celebrate holiday tym in bali. Ye ye good luck guys
> Just wanna say don't giv up I was on shore since 2008. Cheers !!!
> Age 25
> Education master in MIS
> ...


Congratulations! reference number?


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Anybody else?? who got the invite today?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Bsbharaj1977 

I think you are loosing your control which clearly shows in your writing so I would say you "get stuffed" .


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Only one update so far...

Guys please do update...

This waiting is killing me...


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Any one idea how many seats available for invitation???


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

after 2 min day is over.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Only one invitation update received today and that was from 65+5 pointer guy (Congratulations to him).

55+5 friends (including me) :fingerscrossed: what i think, better we should check mails in May.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

You also having same situation as you describing....abt others


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Some of the Professions are not touched even, may be because of less score like 55+5.

Just for help. 
This site can be used to check which states are providing nominations for specific Code.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

ILY said:


> Some of the Professions are not touched even, may be because of less score like 55+5.
> 
> Just for help.
> This site can be used to check which states are providing nominations for specific Code.
> ...


Indeed ILY...

DIBP Point is the key factor for NSW invitation (for ICT candidates)...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

leap said:


> Indeed ILY...
> 
> DIBP Point is the key factor for NSW invitation (for ICT candidates)...


But IT and Engineering professionals have received many Invites so far, our Audit Profession is not even touched yet.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

ILY said:


> But IT and Engineering professionals have received many Invites so far, our Audit Profession is not even touched yet.


Just a wild guess, that might be they are waiting for candidates with higher DIBP points to apply from those occupations. When they will get closer to FY ending then they will send invitations with even 55 points of those ANZSCO...(not confirmed from any reliable source, just a guess)


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

leap said:


> Only one invitation update received today and that was from 65+5 pointer guy (Congratulations to him).
> 
> 55+5 friends (including me) :fingerscrossed: what i think, better we should check mails in May.


Heard severe storm affected Sydney..may be it has caused disruption to sending invites.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

I asked my consultant about when will I (55+5 pointer) be invited, he confidently answered, "Wait till June first week"..my second question was.. Are you sure I will be invited or I should try and increase my IELTS from 6 to 7..he said NO NEED...sit back relax..!

So just a nugget of info for all you guys waiting..all we can do is wait and watch..so why go crazy about it...lets enjoy this time being in our home country till the time we are invited and we land there..coz after we land there another phase of life with struggle will kick off anyways..
So sit back relax and make the most out of each day waiting..


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> I asked my consultant about when will I (55+5 pointer) be invited, he confidently answered, "Wait till June first week"..my second question was.. Are you sure I will be invited or I should try and increase my IELTS from 6 to 7..he said NO NEED...sit back relax..!
> 
> So just a nugget of info for all you guys waiting..all we can do is wait and watch..so why go crazy about it...lets enjoy this time being in our home country till the time we are invited and we land there..coz after we land there another phase of life with struggle will kick off anyways..
> So sit back relax and make the most out of each day waiting..


vow, very happy to read ur sattements. let this statement comes TRUE. Will wait and hoping for June. All 55 pointers dont give up, pray pray pray, our chances are coming in June.......


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> vow, very happy to read ur sattements. let this statement comes TRUE. Will wait and hoping for June. All 55 pointers dont give up, pray pray pray, our chances are coming in June.......


and whats ur occupational code and eoi lodged date?


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi deepak, nice to see you from chennai, whats ur occupation code, eoi lodged date and dibp points?


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> I asked my consultant about when will I (55+5 pointer) be invited, he confidently answered, "Wait till June first week"..my second question was.. Are you sure I will be invited or I should try and increase my IELTS from 6 to 7..he said NO NEED...sit back relax..!
> 
> So just a nugget of info for all you guys waiting..all we can do is wait and watch..so why go crazy about it...lets enjoy this time being in our home country till the time we are invited and we land there..coz after we land there another phase of life with struggle will kick off anyways..
> So sit back relax and make the most out of each day waiting..


Even my consulatnt claims the same. 
In june we ll get it for sure.. lets wait and watch

I applied as Analyst Prgrammer. 
55+5, 7 bands


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

My consultant has same views Relax and wait:+1::+1::+1:


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

sdeepak said:


> Mate, I wish your words come true and we all 55 +5 pointer are invited...
> BTW, which Occupation code are u applying and when did u submit EOI..


My bad, I should have mention that, I have applied under 261313 (Software Engineer) code in february.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 
Saurabh0804 

If your consultants share the same view..than I think there should be no looking back..or we share one consulatant..haha


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Occupation code - 261311
DIBP 55 points with Competent 
EOI 31/01/2015



Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi deepak, nice to see you from chennai, whats ur occupation code, eoi lodged date and dibp points?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> I asked my consultant about when will I (55+5 pointer) be invited, he confidently answered, "Wait till June first week"..my second question was.. Are you sure I will be invited or I should try and increase my IELTS from 6 to 7..he said NO NEED...sit back relax..!
> 
> So just a nugget of info for all you guys waiting..all we can do is wait and watch..so why go crazy about it...lets enjoy this time being in our home country till the time we are invited and we land there..coz after we land there another phase of life with struggle will kick off anyways..
> So sit back relax and make the most out of each day waiting..


I hope that is true, last year i failed 3 times to get above 7 in all IELTS modules, always getting 6 in writing. This year tried TOEFL but no much luck. Now i will try to take PTE-A in May to get at least 65+ in all. 

I wish i can relax, but what is bothering me is that i am sure i have the ability to get the 10 points in English i just need to work a little harder. 

I will try one last time with PTE-A & see how it goes.

Wishing good luck for everyone waiting.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

All the best bro..Hope you clear the Language barrier of the immigration journey..


Faris_ksa said:


> I hope that is true, last year i failed 3 times to get above 7 in all IELTS modules, always getting 6 in writing. This year tried TOEFL but no much luck. Now i will try to take PTE-A in May to get at least 65+ in all.
> 
> I wish i can relax, but what is bothering me is that i am sure i have the ability to get the 10 points in English i just need to work a little harder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Prasad_aus said:


> Heard severe storm affected Sydney..may be it has caused disruption to sending invites.


Yes, I am sure the emails got wet and heavy and would not fit on the pipeline any more.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> I hope that is true, last year i failed 3 times to get above 7 in all IELTS modules, always getting 6 in writing. This year tried TOEFL but no much luck. Now i will try to take PTE-A in May to get at least 65+ in all.
> 
> I wish i can relax, but what is bothering me is that i am sure i have the ability to get the 10 points in English i just need to work a little harder.
> 
> ...


Reading your passage it seems 7 is easily achievable for you, so all the best and try your luck in PTE, IELTS is a scam...I donated 6 times there..and on my last attempt I was like giving it for formality as I was planning for PTE too..but god knows how the heck did I score 7 above..I think it was my luck ...but PTE is not about luck its about english as a software would evaluate your score so it wont be biased at all...
So gear up..n I am sure you will come up with flying colors..!!


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, I am sure the emails got wet and heavy and would not fit on the pipeline any more.


bahaahhahaha..good one!!..


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

i think for NSW, ielts requirement is 6 (competent english).


----------



## amirmz5 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi guys,
I have a few questions:
- NSW says that the invitation will be sent by email. So if this email goes to spam and you dont notice it, is there any other way to make sure the invitation has been received or not? (like a correspondence message in EOI control panel)
- Can I create two EOI at the same time?
- Hypothetically, another state announce new policy which I will be eligible for. In that case, can I update my EOI and request for that state too? Will NSW ignore my EOI?
Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> Prasad_aus said:
> 
> 
> > Heard severe storm affected Sydney..may be it has caused disruption to sending invites.
> ...




Well said......


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Just spoke to NSW state department....they said that they have nominated 1605 nominations already and in this intake they have nominated 83 in march and 16 in feb so there are many spots remaining and they are working hard towards their target for achiving atleast 3900 nominations beforre june so still many more invitations will be garanted to fill in nominations as every invitation is not converting into nomination so they keep sending till june and from 1 july its new financial year so they are working hard to finish before june and they gonna continue the same process for next financial year as well..so keep an eye 55 pointers as 55 pointers have very good chance to get invitations and dont loose hope because they are sending invitations to 60 pointers because they have not reache half way mark as well....got this reply from 2 different people and already talked twice.....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Just spoke to NSW state department....they said that they have nominated 1605 nominations already and in this intake they have nominated 83 in march and 16 in feb so there are many spots remaining and they are working hard towards their target for achiving atleast 3900 nominations beforre june so still many more invitations will be garanted to fill in nominations as every invitation is not converting into nomination so they keep sending till june and from 1 july its new financial year so they are working hard to finish before june and they gonna continue the same process for next financial year as well..so keep an eye 55 pointers as 55 pointers have very good chance to get invitations and dont loose hope because they are sending invitations to 60 pointers because they have not reache half way mark as well....got this reply from 2 different people and already talked twice.....


There you go...thumbs up.
But NSW have to be quick to reach 3900. Rate of issuing mails need to be increased!!!
Let's see.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoke to NSW state department....they said that they have nominated 1605 nominations already and in this intake they have nominated 83 in march and 16 in feb so there are many spots remaining and they are working hard towards their target for achiving atleast 3900 nominations beforre june so still many more invitations will be garanted to fill in nominations as every invitation is not converting into nomination so they keep sending till june and from 1 july its new financial year so they are working hard to finish before june and they gonna continue the same process for next financial year as well..so keep an eye 55 pointers as 55 pointers have very good chance to get invitations and dont loose hope because they are sending invitations to 60 pointers because they have not reache half way mark as well....got this reply from 2 different people and already talked twice.....
> ...


I asked the same thing but looks like they are understaffed and It looks to me that they are piloting to send invitations to 60 and 65 pointers and observe how many of them are actualy applying for nominations and then they will send bulk invitations to 55 pointers to achieve their 4000 benchmark....so wait till june there are fair number of chances for 55 pointers...


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

Just got the NSW invitaion mail for the payment. I have 65 points and my occupation code is 261313 software Engineer. I have also applied for 189 visa with 60 points on 15th April not sure whether it wil be picked or not as there are only 268 slots left. So could you guys please tell me how many days it wil take for NSW to send the invitation if I make the payment tomorrow.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Just got the NSW invitaion mail for the payment. I have 65 points and my occupation code is 261313 software Engineer. I have also applied for 189 visa with 60 points on 15th April not sure whether it wil be picked or not as there are only 268 slots left. So could you guys please tell me how many days it wil take for NSW to send the invitation if I make the payment tomorrow.


Within one day...
NSW is welcoming you...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi senior expats,
I have got something confusing to ask you. Its my 2nd time asking similar question. Please do reply 
I know we can lodge two EOIs. Lets say we are invited to apply for 190 within 60 days and these 60 days end before july. In july i will get 5 extra points of my age and ll reach 60. Under 312211( civil engineering draftsperson) what are the chances of getting an invitation for 189 ?
I actually don't wanna miss my chances for 190 for now but i wont mind paying another AU7000 to 8000 to get 189 after july. Can i do that ? 
I was invited for SS last month and applied on 31st of march with ref code 275X. Hopefully i will get some reponse by the end of this month or in the next. 
If i get invited in may for 190, i will have 60 days to apply. Being a 55 pointer i wont let this chance go coz m not sure what ll happen next year. 
Please suggest me what do you think is the best way to tackle this scenario.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> mike_0707 said:
> 
> 
> > HI All,
> ...


Lol. Dude thats too quick but not impossible. My ref no is 275X and i applied last month. Still m waiting for a response and as far as i think, they will go sequence wise.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Just got the NSW invitaion mail for the payment. I have 65 points and my occupation code is 261313 software Engineer. I have also applied for 189 visa with 60 points on 15th April not sure whether it wil be picked or not as there are only 268 slots left. So could you guys please tell me how many days it wil take for NSW to send the invitation if I make the payment tomorrow.


What is your ref number ? 
It will take some time to be honest. Whoever has applied before you will be nominated first and then as per your application number you will be dealt with. 
Lets assume it may 4 to 8 weeks. As you know their standard time is 12 weeks. 

Please senior expats do correct me if i am wrong somewhere.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Lol. Dude thats too quick but not impossible. My ref no is 275X and i applied last month. Still m waiting for a response and as far as i think, they will go sequence wise.


Questioner should understand this before asking!!!


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

He has already got the initial invitation. He is asking about the skill select 190 invitation now. Do you think he will be invited that soon ?


tirik.ijrad said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Dude thats too quick but not impossible. My ref no is 275X and i applied last month. Still m waiting for a response and as far as i think, they will go sequence wise.
> ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> He has already got the initial invitation. He is asking about the skill select 190 invitation now. Do you think he will be invited that soon ?


NSW says 12 weeks.
Before 12 weeks, one should feel he/she is lucky.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

And you were saying "within a day".
 


tirik.ijrad said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > He has already got the initial invitation. He is asking about the skill select 190 invitation now. Do you think he will be invited that soon ?
> ...


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

Dear All,

Please have your expert opinions on the following.

At some websites like ANZSCO, AWPA etc there is a list of Flagged occupations. Flagged occupation mean the occupation going to be removed from the SOL in coming years. Unfortunately most of the occupations are of Engineering. 

Is this true? If yes, are there any chances that some or all of them would be removed in the 2015/16 financial year?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

You are right. Flagged occupations are those which are under scrutiny and might b removed for next financial year. Not all of them will be removed, if you read that page thorughly you will see hat only few of them would be removed. How many ? Nobody knows yet. But not all of them. 


texyaz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please have your expert opinions on the following.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

texyaz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please have your expert opinions on the following.
> 
> ...


Also, they decide to remove certain occupations after monitoring the job market and labour supply. For the last couple of years engineering sector had been really busy while things has changed now. Mining boom is over and they dont need that many engineers for now. It might be the reason, they have flagged so many eng occupations.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> You are right. Flagged occupations are those which are under scrutiny and might b removed for next financial year. Not all of them will be removed, if you read that page thorughly you will see hat only few of them would be removed. How many ? Nobody knows yet. But not all of them.


Dear Sarim,

Will you please elaborate,

"Not all of them will be removed, if you read that page thorughly you will see hat only few of them would be removed"

There is no such thing on any website that shows that some of them would be removed. All websites have a list.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI Sarim.ali,

I just got the mail to make the payment and I think once I make the payment I may get the reference number.

And regarding your query, if you get the invite for 190 I think your 189 EOI will be in suspended status as you already got the invitation for 190. So once the 60 days is over, again 189 will be active. This is my understanding.. experts pls correct me if am wrong.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

texyaz said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > You are right. Flagged occupations are those which are under scrutiny and might b removed for next financial year. Not all of them will be removed, if you read that page thorughly you will see hat only few of them would be removed. How many ? Nobody knows yet. But not all of them.
> ...


Bro it has never happened When they removed all the occupations. Firstly i dont understand why did they flag so many imp occupations which actually help them developing their country. 
I asked a really good agent in perth. He said, they ll remove only those occupations which are overwhelmed. That means if there are too many ppl having eng back ground, they may remove their occupation for a year or two. Again, they decide after monitoring their job market. 
Nobody knows what would be decided, not even the agents for now. 

I just rephrased thise few lines which are written on top of the flagged list table.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> HI Sarim.ali,
> 
> I just got the mail to make the payment and I think once I make the payment I may get the reference number.
> 
> And regarding your query, if you get the invite for 190 I think your 189 EOI will be in suspended status as you already got the invitation for 190. So once the 60 days is over, again 189 will be active. This is my understanding.. experts pls correct me if am wrong.


Please do let us know what it is. It will let us know that how many applications have been lodged so far. 
Yup you are right. Thats why i mentioned to submit another EOI just for 189. We can actually lodge multiple EOIs. Just in case if one is suspended due to an invitation.


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Just spoke to NSW state department....they said that they have nominated 1605 nominations already and in this intake they have nominated 83 in march and 16 in feb so there are many spots remaining and they are working hard towards their target for achiving atleast 3900 nominations beforre june so still many more invitations will be garanted to fill in nominations as every invitation is not converting into nomination so they keep sending till june and from 1 july its new financial year so they are working hard to finish before june and they gonna continue the same process for next financial year as well..so keep an eye 55 pointers as 55 pointers have very good chance to get invitations and dont loose hope because they are sending invitations to 60 pointers because they have not reache half way mark as well....got this reply from 2 different people and already talked twice.....


Good job dude!


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

yes. good news mate. lets wait for our turn in June. All 55 pointers will definitely WIN.

Hope for the best!!!!


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

One happy news so that we cannot lose our hopes ... Hope for the good thing to happen by june .

thanks a lot mr *jdesai*.. ur info made me happy ... 

Thnaks a lot 

ALL THE BEST TO ALL !!!!


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

This week some of the guys from taxation and external auditors with 55 and ielts 6 have been invited.. they are all onshore applicants.... considering many others who haven't followed this blog or updated the spreadsheet ..only 100 applicants have been invited so far ( it sounds so unreal) ..


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

smashingbeast said:


> This week some of the guys from taxation and external auditors with 55 and ielts 6 have been invited.. they are all onshore applicants.... considering many others who haven't followed this blog or updated the spreadsheet ..only 100 applicants have been invited so far ( it sounds so unreal) ..


How do you know about these External Auditors and Taxation people. Are they on the Excel list?


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Lol. Dude thats too quick but not impossible. My ref no is 275X and i applied last month. Still m waiting for a response and as far as i think, they will go sequence wise.


I know of someone whose application was approved last week and and reference number is 27xx. I believe yours will be soon maybe tomorrow or next week..

Please do update us.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Guys- Just a quick doubt..
> 
> While lodging the EOI, I couldn't see our email address to which the invitation mail will be sent by NSW ..How do NSW will cme to know about our email address...


Your skillset IMMI account is anyway linked to your email and NSW has access to that


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

smashingbeast said:


> This week some of the guys from taxation and external auditors with 55 and ielts 6 have been invited.. they are all onshore applicants.... considering many others who haven't followed this blog or updated the spreadsheet ..only 100 applicants have been invited so far ( it sounds so unreal) ..


How did you found that????


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> sdeepak said:
> 
> 
> > Guys- Just a quick doubt..
> ...


Go to manage account setting on right top most corner and it will ask you to change your password and change your E-mail...and then you can update...remember every EOI has password and email.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thats a good news. I wish your words come true and it gets approved by tom or next week. 



R0yalcards said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Dude thats too quick but not impossible. My ref no is 275X and i applied last month. Still m waiting for a response and as far as i think, they will go sequence wise.
> ...


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Got it..Thanks Mate..Now I have updated the new Email address...



jdesai said:


> Go to manage account setting on right top most corner and it will ask you to change your password and change your E-mail...and then you can update...remember every EOI has password and email.


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI on 21st April, 2015 for NSW (261312 - Developer Programmer) with 55pts+5 SS.

When can I expect an invite please ?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

rohitszone said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 21st April, 2015 for NSW (261312 - Developer Programmer) with 55pts+5 SS.
> 
> When can I expect an invite please ?


Atleast 4 weeks....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Jdsai wots ur point breakdown and when did u submit ur eoi?


Applied on 14 march with 55 points .......with IELTS 7 and 2 year australian study ...


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

I submitted my EOI on 14th April, 2015 for NSW (263111 - Computer network & system engineers) with 55pts+5 SS. Note my ielts score 6+ in each module.

When can I expect an invite please ? or i have to improve my ielts score to get invitation?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

*nominated*

Hi,
I just received nomination today morning 12.37pm IST.. 60+5 points software engineer.
I have one question.. I claimed 5 points for partner skills but don't have marriage certificate yet. I'll get it tomorrow or Monday max.. Would that be a problem if marriage certificate date is after getting invitation.. The date of marriage in certificate will be my original marriage date though which is one month back.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> Hi,
> I just received nomination today morning 12.37pm IST.. 60+5 points software engineer.
> I have one question.. I claimed 5 points for partner skills but don't have marriage certificate yet. I'll get it tomorrow or Monday max.. Would that be a problem if marriage certificate date is after getting invitation.. The date of marriage in certificate will be my original marriage date though which is one month back.



Is it nomination or invitation?????


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Is it nomination or invitation?????


It's an invitation to apply for SS.. not a 190 visa invitation..


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

hay..... waiting waiting waiting.........


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

It can be seen from spreadsheet that few 60 pointers were invited yesterday for software engineer occupation


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Hi,
> I just received nomination today morning 12.37pm IST.. 60+5 points software engineer.
> I have one question.. I claimed 5 points for partner skills but don't have marriage certificate yet. I'll get it tomorrow or Monday max.. Would that be a problem if marriage certificate date is after getting invitation.. The date of marriage in certificate will be my original marriage date though which is one month back.


Partner doesn't necessarily mean wife. Australia recognises de-facto relationship. You are OK.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Anzac day now wait till Tuesday


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

keyur said:


> Anzac day now wait till Tuesday


Nope. We open on Monday bro. Except for WA.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

Got the mail yesterday from NSW to make the payment for Occupation code 261313 Software Engineer with 65+5 SS. Done the payment today and my reference number is 35XX.

PS: My reference Number is less than 3520. Opted for NSW as I have only 60 points for 189 Visa and didn't receive any invitation for 189 on 24th April round.


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got the mail yesterday from NSW to make the payment for Occupation code 261313 Software Engineer with 65+5 SS. Done the payment today and my reference number is 35XX.
> 
> PS: My reference Number is less than 3520. Opted for NSW as I have only 60 points for 189 Visa and didn't receive any invitation for 189 on 24th April round.


ref No.35xx?is that means NSW already issued more than1000invitation?****,we are screwed up!


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got the mail yesterday from NSW to make the payment for Occupation code 261313 Software Engineer with 65+5 SS. Done the payment today and my reference number is 35XX.
> 
> PS: My reference Number is less than 3520. Opted for NSW as I have only 60 points for 189 Visa and didn't receive any invitation for 189 on 24th April round.


When you submitted your EOI?


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

abbasraza said:


> When you submitted your EOI?


Submitted on 15th April 2015.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> Submitted on 15th April 2015.


Thanks Mike_0707 for your prompt response. My code 263111(Computer network & system engineer) with 60 points (including SS points) & EOI was filed on 14th April, 2015. Is there is any possibility if we get NSW invitation within few days? Please share your opinion/guidance. Or we have to wait for next year(July 2015-2016).


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

now started 55 point


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

pk001 said:


> now started 55 point


i got golden mail today :second::juggle::cheer2:


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

pk001 said:


> now started 55 point


any source?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

pk001 said:


> i got golden mail today :second::juggle::cheer2:


Please share your EOI date & IELTS band?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

I too jut received the mail 55+5,IELTS 7

Exp:5
Ielts :10
Age:25
Education :15


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

pk001 said:


> i got golden mail today :second::juggle::cheer2:


your points, IELTS score,EOI date and anzo code pls  and many many congratulations


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

check spreadsheet one guy got invitation today


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> I too jut received the mail 55+5,IELTS 7
> 
> Exp:5
> Ielts :10
> ...


wow finally.... ^^^^


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

no 55 and ielts 6 for Software engineer? awwww


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

Just got invitation email, 233311, 55 points without SS, IELTS band 7.


----------



## silent_watcher (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi all,
Just got invited 
ICT Business Analyst
55 points with overall IELTS Band of 7
This forum is of immense help and I am sure every1 will get an invite soon.
Have faith


----------



## akrathi2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

*EOI Date & IELTS Score*



pk001 said:


> now started 55 point


Hi,
Firstly Congrats!!!!
Can you please share the EOI date & IELTS score?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

silent_watcher said:


> Hi all,
> Just got invited
> ICT Business Analyst
> 55 points with overall IELTS Band of 7
> ...



i hope for band 6 toooooo


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

As per spreadsheet 
point-55
EOI submitted on dec 2014
code-261313
ILTS-7
exp-2.6


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

*Congrats to 55 pointers...*

Congrats and Hoping ..its just a beginning for 55 pointers...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

BTW, reference number is 35xx


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

I can see in the spreadsheet no Engineering Technologist has got any invite. Some dating even June last year. Is it true? Does NSW never invite engineering technologist? I am really nervous after seeing this spreadsheet.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

happy to hear this good news from 55 pointers....congratulations....waiting for my turn.
EOI 20 Feb, 55 with ielts 6 on Engineering Technologist....


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi there

Is any Internal Auditor got invite recently please update

Thx


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

any news on Analyst Programmer (261311) 55 pointers?


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

salman_bhai said:


> any news on Analyst Programmer (261311) 55 pointers?


Can somebody paste the url to the google doc please?


----------



## akrathi2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Anybody got the invitation today for NSW 190 & please share the EOI date, IELTS score & Code. Thanks.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

silent_watcher said:


> Hi all,
> Just got invited
> ICT Business Analyst
> 55 points with overall IELTS Band of 7
> ...


Whats your work experience like and when did you file your eoi?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

gchabs said:


> Can somebody paste the url to the google doc please?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=1232725633


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

juntz said:


> BTW, reference number is 35xx


hey,
whats your point breakdown? and also your date of EOI submission?
I am also from same occupation. Please share.


----------



## silent_watcher (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi 
Age 27
Work experience 4 years ( all in the states)
American education (undergrad)
IELTS 7 ( I think IELTS is rigged, I don't think it's fair.. I know myself and I don't belong in the band 7)

I hope this helps


----------



## amitsethiaustralia (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi,

I have received nomination from NSW for 190 visa & applied on 20 April 2015. I have some queries could you please answer them:
1. What is the current processing time for receiving sponsorship to lodge visa.

2. My wife is unable to prove functional English. But I have added her in my EOI. If get invite from NSW can I remove her name afterwards from EOI at the time of lodging visa ? or If I remove her name now from EOI before NSW approve my application will it impact my selection in any way or not? Please clarify some options as well.

3. I can prove her functional English by getting a certificate from her MBA (Master Of Business Administration) institute saying the complete 2 years education is in English language. But the MBA was not full time could you please tell will it be acceptable or not ?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

akrathi2015 said:


> Hi,
> Firstly Congrats!!!!
> Can you please share the EOI date & IELTS score?


Point-55
ILTS-7
EXp-2.6
EOI-DEC 2014


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

please share document list for NSW Application.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

pk001 said:


> now started 55 point


How???who got 55 plus???


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations to all who received the golden mail today 

and all the very best to remaining 55+5 with 6 Ielts friends (including me) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

Has anyone from 263111 with 55 points and 7 in all IELTS bands got an invite yet

I have applied in February and I am still waiting

It's really killing me


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

did anyone fron Engineering Technologist received invites??? i could see the invites are sent only for software related. what are my chances, 55 +IELTS 6 and EOI on 20 Feb. will my wait yield good result???

seniors pls advicce????


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear mechanical engrs 233512....
XYZ,man,AAF,Mridul,cfa,Unknown,m.t.r,DINESH,Shakil,WM,Vitajaj,Ahmed,Mech1,PAP....
Kindly share anyone of you received invitation?


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Congratulation to you.

Could you please let me know if entire 4 years are recognised by ACS or it is after ACS deduction? 

Also, when did you submit 190 EOI?

Please reply. Thanks





silent_watcher said:


> Hi
> Age 27
> Work experience 4 years ( all in the states)
> American education (undergrad)
> ...


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

leap said:


> Jdesai, ur words came true


wat happend leap did u get any invitation with 55 +5 nsw ur having ???


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

did any one got the nsw invitation for 261313 with 55 +5 nsw with ielts 6 .. ???


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

amitsethiaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received nomination from NSW for 190 visa & applied on 20 April 2015. I have some queries could you please answer them:
> 1. What is the current processing time for receiving sponsorship to lodge visa.
> ...


Spouse English is not required at this stage. You will have time to prepare the necessary documents later.


----------



## silent_watcher (Mar 24, 2015)

I submitted my EOI on 19th of March.
Acs deducted 2 years so I got no points for overseas skills experience...


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*55 points...*

kkk and Prasad_aus... they got invitation 261313 , 55 points + IELTS 7 today.. it is correct??


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*55 points...*



HASAN007 said:


> kkk and Prasad_aus... they got invitation 261313 , 55 points + IELTS 7 today.. it is correct??


I have more 55 points, IETLS 7 and more experience than them, filesd EOI before them...i have not received invitation...how come they got??? strange  Guys stop bluffing ..


----------



## amirmz5 (Apr 22, 2015)

Experts please answer these questions:

- NSW says that the invitation will be sent by email. So if this email goes to spam and you dont notice it, is there any other way to make sure the invitation has been received or not? (like a correspondence message in EOI control panel)
- Hypothetically, another state announce new policy which I will be eligible for. In that case, can I update my EOI and request for that state too? Will NSW ignore my EOI?
Thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Here it is
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks: After waiting for 24 Days, I got invitation from NSW today for 221214, Internal Auditor. Now hope other Audit and Accounting professionals will also get it very soon.

I am 55+5 with PTE - 65+.

Best of Luck for All others.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

*To those who already submitted their nomination application to NSW:*

Can any one tell me, what documents must be ready to upload with the application? Is it the same as mentioned in the EOI, as given below, or some other documents.

*Experience
Education
Skill Assessment
Passport
Photo
IELTS/PTE*

Any thing else?

Further, it is not mentioned in the email, that after how many access attempts, the link will be blocked, Can any one tell about that also?

How long is the application, does it take say 10 minutes or 45 minutes?

Thanks for your kind responses.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Is any Internal Auditor got invite recently please update
> 
> Thx


:confused2::spit: Khurram??


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Is any Internal Auditor got invite recently please update
> 
> Thx



Yes I got today

55+5 with PTE 65+


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

ILY said:


> Yes I got today
> 
> 55+5 with PTE 65+



Congratulations Dear!!!


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Many congratulations to each one of you who got invited...Finally some positive vibes around...I believe all of us will be invited very soon...I pin my hope for next month..
Ielts 7
EOI Date- February
Occupation - 261313
Points: 55+5


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

icewarp said:


> :confused2::spit: Khurram??


Yes...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

What is the maximum size of the Document which we can upload for NSW nomination application? 

Does anyone know about it, who already submitted their application?

Thanks


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

silent_watcher said:


> Hi
> Age 27
> Work experience 4 years ( all in the states)
> American education (undergrad)
> ...


And when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

leap said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > How???who got 55 plus???
> ...


Yeap...i know because my information was factual....trust me after talking to NSW department i was 100 percent sure they were jist sending invitation but few were applying......and i deserve gold medal from 55 pointer expats...and please update the spreadsheet as well......


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

ILY said:


> Thanks: After waiting for 24 Days, I got invitation from NSW today for 221214, Internal Auditor. Now hope other Audit and Accounting professionals will also get it very soon.
> 
> I am 55+5 with PTE - 65+.
> 
> Best of Luck for All others.



Ily, congratulations on your invitation. BTW, How many years do you have for experience ?


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot

Which means you got 5 points for your work experience. ACS considered 4 years experience after 2 years deduction. Am I right?





silent_watcher said:


> I submitted my EOI on 19th of March.
> Acs deducted 2 years so I got no points for overseas skills experience...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi guys...neone electronics engineer got invited so far??????


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

waaa my patience my patience... i hope they will send 55 + ielts 6 ... my acs will expire soon!! ****kkk!!!!!!!


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone who got invitation in these days with 6 ielts band having ANZSCO code 263111 computer network & system engineer . If yes, please confirm the EOI submission date & State. Any hope for computer professional with 6 band & 6+ year experience


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

liverloverboy said:


> waaa my patience my patience... i hope they will send 55 + ielts 6 ... my acs will expire soon!! ****kkk!!!!!!!


Is there any software engineer(261313) invited with 55 points +IELTS 6 

My ACS will be expired too in July..


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Hi guys...neone electronics engineer got invited so far??????


Few with 65 points. I'm not sure about 55 pointers as I'm among them and I'vent heard anything so far. But it seems some Electrical Engineers have got ; still waiting though,


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello Abbasraza,

I am still waiting too.

I submitted EOI in second week of February and I am from 263111 with 55 points and 7 in all bands with 4.4 years experience and 2.4 years skilled experience as per ACS


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Have received invite!
Submitted the application but could not make payment.
Has anyone faces this issue?
Can we expect payment link? And when?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ILY said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is
> ...



Just a question ILY. I know it's your right to apply for NSW, but with current points (65), you are eligible for 189. It's better, cheaper and gives you flexibly to move to other states. 

Just to save 3-6 months, you are leaving so many other benefits. 

Is there something that I am missing? If possible, you can leave your place for others and "become eligible for prayers of so many other people".


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I am waiting very eagerly for state sponsorship, as I am stuck with 55 points from past 1 year.

Last year I had for VIC in May and received a reject and hence missed applying for NSW last year and there was no ICT in October intake.

Hence, I applied for NSW in February'15. This process is really taking too long. It's been a waiting of 1 year now for a state sponsorship.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

carington10 said:


> Ily, congratulations on your invitation. BTW, How many years do you have for experience ?


I have 4 years and 9 Months of Experience.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Just a question ILY. I know it's your right to apply for NSW, but with current points (65), you are eligible for 189. It's better, cheaper and gives you flexibly to move to other states.
> 
> Just to save 3-6 months, you are leaving so many other benefits.
> 
> Is there something that I am missing? If possible, you can leave your place for others and "become eligible for prayers of so many other people".


No Bro: You misunderstand my words. I am not 65+ in points test but my PTE Score is 65+ which means IELTS 7 band.

I have only 55 points, that is why applied for SS, otherweise I would have done it in 189.

Thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

silent_watcher said:


> Hi
> Age 27
> Work experience 4 years ( all in the states)
> American education (undergrad)
> ...


Hi
Can you please tell me, what is the maximum size of each document which we can upload to NSW site for nomination application.

Thanks


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ILY said:


> No Bro: You misunderstand my words. I am not 65+ in points test but my PTE Score is 65+ which means IELTS 7 band.
> 
> I have only 55 points, that is why applied for SS, otherweise I would have done it in 189.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the clarification bro. 

How much experience so you have in your nominated occupation (internal auditing)?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Do we need to upload all experience documents or only those which are considered for points test?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ILY said:


> Do we need to upload all experience documents or only those which are considered for points test?


All the documents that validate your points. For example:

Identity: Passport

Age: Birth Certificate

Qualification: Letter from Assessment Authority, and all those educational documents that were reviewed by the authority

Experience: Experience Letter (statement of service), Salary Slips (last three) and, if possible, last one year bank statement. 

English: Your PTE score result


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

FAIS said:


> All the documents that validate your points. For example:
> 
> Identity: Passport
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have more than 10 years of experience, but only 4 years and 8 months is so far relevant to the points test. I want to know, do I need to submit the experience certificates of all 10 years or just 4.8 Years?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

FAIS said:


> All the documents that validate your points. For example:
> 
> Identity: Passport
> 
> ...


Dear Fais, 
i have few questions. Your support is requested

for Age proof: Birth Certificate is necessary or we can submit any other document such as SNIC or Driving license.

for Experience proof: 
1. Experience Letter (statement of service). Please confirm do we have submit the latest job OR experience letter which is relevant to ANZSCO code OR all experiences(relevant & not relevant)
2. Salary Slips (last three months only)
3. if possible, last one year bank statement. Do we take account statement from bank or online statement from website is also valid.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ILY said:


> Thanks. I have more than 10 years of experience, but only 4 years and 8 months is so far relevant to the points test. I want to know, do I need to submit the experience certificates of all 10 years or just 4.8 Years?


No you only need to supply relevant experience certificates and other related evidences for now.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Dear Fais,
> i have few questions. Your support is requested
> 
> for Age proof: Birth Certificate is necessary or we can submit any other document such as SNIC or Driving license.
> ...


Birth certificate is an important document. However, if you have lost it somehow, you can submit other proofs of your age such as passport, your CNIC and its attested English translation and your school provisional certificate. 

You need to submit evidences related to the points you have claimed only. You can submit other experience letters later upon their request. For now, statement of service and other related evidences (such as salary slips and bank statement that shows your salary transfer) for only claimed points are enough.

Account statement from bank with stamp will be good.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Well guys, I am not a 190 applicant. I am telling you what DIBP required when I applied for 189 visa. 

I supplied everything. Whatever I could find in my file. They even asked for my visa stamps of UAE and other GCC states where I worked in my nominated occupation. They asked for other identity cards so I submitted UAE national ID and both my Pakistani and UAE driving licences in addition to Pakistani NICOP and CNIC. I submitted by school and college provisional certificates, my mark sheets and certificate starting from school. I don't remember if I left anything and anything that I left was requested by DIBP later.  

There is no harm in providing additional information. It makes your case strong.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi guys

Anybody who is Mechanical Engineer got the invitaion mail?.....

Please ... please... please.... share the details. It will really help us in this waiting time. 

Please...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anybody who is Mechanical Engineer got the invitaion mail?.....
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi,
I had submitted the eoi in Feb and got an invite today from NSW. My agent informed me. Now I need to pay 300 Aud and apply. My question is .. What are the next steps? Does getting invited now guarantee that our application for 190 will be approved??


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Well guys, I am not a 190 applicant. I am telling you what DIBP required when I applied for 189 visa.
> 
> I supplied everything. Whatever I could find in my file. They even asked for my visa stamps of UAE and other GCC states where I worked in my nominated occupation. They asked for other identity cards so I submitted UAE national ID and both my Pakistani and UAE driving licences in addition to Pakistani NICOP and CNIC. I submitted by school and college provisional certificates, my mark sheets and certificate starting from school. I don't remember if I left anything and anything that I left was requested by DIBP later.
> 
> ...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ILY said:


> FAIS said:
> 
> 
> > Well guys, I am not a 190 applicant. I am telling you what DIBP required when I applied for 189 visa.
> ...


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

blehill said:


> I still can't bliv that NSW is inviting people with 55 points! Are not they following the mentioned selection criteria!!


Hi, i have applied for 190-NSW, details as follows:

55+5, IELTS 6 and Exp more than 9 years...... Occupation 263311 - Telecommunication Engineer

Date of Submission EOI: 09 Feb 2015

When will i get response for invitation?

Regards,

KAR


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi,
> I had submitted the eoi in Feb and got an invite today from NSW. My agent informed me. Now I need to pay 300 Aud and apply. My question is .. What are the next steps? Does getting invited now guarantee that our application for 190 will be approved??


Please share the following. 

1. Your ANZSCO code 
2. Ielts score 
3. Experience


----------



## rubyracer (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I am a software engineer (Code 261313) and have 55 points (+5 for SS). Is NSW accepting software engineer applications?


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

abbasraza said:


> Please share the following.
> 
> 1. Your ANZSCO code
> 2. Ielts score
> 3. Experience


1. 261313
2. 7.5 overall-L-8.5,R-8,W-7,S-7
3. 8.8 years


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I've a weird question to ask. I submitted my EOI in the month of Feb and mentioned therein that I'm interested in NSW sponsorship with the below details:

Occupation: 261313
Age: 35 = 25 points
PTE: 65+ in all the sections = 10 points
Qualification - Diploma (Vendor certification - MCSD) = 10 points
Experience - As per ACS letter, my experience post September 2011 can be considered (over 3 years experience to be counted) = 5 points
Partner points (My wife has positive ACS in ICT Business Analyst occupation and IELTS score of 7 in each section) = 5 points

Total = 55 points (with SS)

After this, I reappeared for PTE and got my results yesterday as 79+ in each section, which means that now I'll get 20 points for English skills, making my total points as 65. Same day, before I could change my EOI details, I received NSW invitation to apply for sponsorship (this is based on my old points = 55 points as I did not change anything in EOI yet). Now what should I do? Here are my questions:

1) If I edit my EOI now, will the current invitation become invalid and I'll have to wait to get a new invitation from NWS to apply for sponsorship?
2) I know I can apply for Independent as I've 60+ points now, but there was a round scheduled for yesterday, and my occupation is fast reaching its ceiling. What do you suggest?

Appreciate your help!

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I've a weird question to ask. I submitted my EOI in the month of Feb and mentioned therein that I'm interested in NSW sponsorship with the below details:

Occupation: 261313
Age: 35 = 25 points
PTE: 65+ in all the sections = 10 points
Qualification - Diploma (Vendor certification - MCSD) = 10 points
Experience - As per ACS letter, my experience post September 2011 can be considered (over 3 years experience to be counted) = 5 points
Partner points (My wife has positive ACS in ICT Business Analyst occupation and IELTS score of 7 in each section) = 5 points

Total = 55 points (without SS)

After this, I reappeared for PTE and got my results yesterday as 79+ in each section, which means that now I'll get 20 points for English skills, making my total points as 65. Same day, before I could change my EOI details, I received NSW invitation to apply for sponsorship (this is based on my old points = 55 points as I did not change anything in EOI yet). Now what should I do? Here are my questions:

1) If I edit my EOI now, will the current invitation become invalid and I'll have to wait to get a new invitation from NWS to apply for sponsorship?
2) I know I can apply for Independent as I've 60+ points now, but there was a round scheduled for yesterday, and my occupation is fast reaching its ceiling. What do you suggest?

Appreciate your help!

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a brother whose education is BCOM Computers and MBA HR so can someone tell what are his options for skill assessment as thorugh ACS OR CPA????


----------



## 189190toAus (Apr 26, 2015)

Dear Friends

I am new to this forum and i have few following queries to the valuable members and moderators of this wonderful forum.

I have a positives skills assessment for 261112 Systems Analyst. I intend to apply for State Sponsorship to NSW(65 points) or 189 Visa(60 points) currently. My self, my wife and my daughter are the applicants and i am the primary applicant.

1.If my application is successful what would be the criteria after all of our initial entry. 
Can my wife and daughter enter NSW or any state without me and live/work there ?
2.I have few commitments to fulfill in my current role and hence may have to stay back for say 2-3 yrs (just a forecast) but i dont want to miss out the chance of acquiring a visa now because later it will become quiet difficult for me to achieve an Australian visa since i would cross the age of 40 and have to score more points in English tests, change in rules etc.
3.I suppose once the PR visa is issued, my wife and daughter's candidature becomes independent and do not have any binding with my PR Visa. Is it correct ? Sometimes i could finish off my commitments and join them quickly also but i would like to take the feedback from your experience and knowledge here.
4.Can my wife work and Daughter go to school without me present in the state(NSW/Others) ?
5.Also what is the validity of this 189/190 PR Visa.
6.Can we able to sponsor and bring our parents to Australia on a visitor visa ?
7.If i get a 190 state sponsored visa can we able to visit other Australian state such as Melbourne/Adelaide/Brisbane for short visits as visitors to that state ?

Kindly reply, Thank You.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

ankit.a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've a weird question to ask. I submitted my EOI in the month of Feb and mentioned therein that I'm interested in NSW sponsorship with the below details:
> 
> ...


you should go for 189 as you have enough points. its faster, and you won't have to live in same state. 
Now processing of 190 has been also delayed. People who have applied are getting delay emails that DIBP is reaching its total limit for 190 visa for this program year and processing will be slow till july.
And for 189 ceilings will be reset in july so in worse case you will have to wait till after july. which is same for 190.
Only with 189 there is chance you might get invite before july


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi,

You have asked to many questions....

1 - Initial Entry Date (IED) - to Australia depends on Medicals/PCC which ideally should be done after you receive VISA invite and pay the fees.
You and your family have to enter Australia to validate your visa prior to IED. Also ALL of you can travel independently.

BUT IF you apply for any SS visa 190, then you would have to LIVE and WORK in that particular State ONLY for first 2 years. ALL the applicants can work as there is no restriction.

4 - Yes 
6 - Yes 
7 - Yes

Most of your other questions would be answered if you could search the forum and read through the IMMI website.

Regards,
Jeetendra



189190toAus said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am new to this forum and i have few following queries to the valuable members and moderators of this wonderful forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> ankit.a said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Are u onshore or offshor?????


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

some news??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

got invite mail...just now


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> got invite mail...just now


Details please like eoi and all that points please.....


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just got the invitation.
26313, 55 points, ielts 7, exp 0(as ACS deduction).
Thank u guys. I'll update the spreadsheet.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

261311, 
points 55, 
pte >65 each,
work ex 2.7 years,
eoi submitted - 01 apr 2015.


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Salman bhai,

Do you know what documents should we collect now and how much money I need for the fee?

Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> Salman bhai,
> 
> Do you know what documents should we collect now and how much money I need for the fee?
> 
> ...


Hi Intekhar,

I am also looking for the same. can anyone help please?

this should help::

For NSW nomination for the 190 visa, the application fee is:
$300 for applicants applying from outside Australia
$330 (GST included) for applicants applying from within Australia

http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/live-an...r-you-have-been-invited/using-the-online-form



Cheers!


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone!!!

This forum has been a really great help and I promise to keep paying forward. 


Updated spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=1232725633


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks to all the forum members .Applied for NSW State.It's now waiting time for next 2 months.Updated the spreadsheet..


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

salman_bhai said:


> got invite mail...just now


Me too, here is the breakup....

55 pts
IELTS 7
WORK EX 0 (for 1 year and 5 months)
EOI submitted on Jan 30th 2015
ANZSCO 261111 ICT Business Analyst

Now, can some one really list down documents required to be uploaded? And the maximum size limit on each/all document/s?? Its clearly mentioned i can only access my link to apply for a limited number of times. At the moment i am travelling and have no access to my documents. Just want to ensure i have and know everything required to submit a successful application beforehand, you know. 

Appreciate some help.

G


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Me too, here is the breakup....
> 
> 55 pts
> IELTS 7
> ...


HI gchabs,

I have recently submiited the below documents to NSW. Hope this will help you.

•Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
•Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
•English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
•Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
•Full curriculum vitae/resume.
•Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> HI gchabs,
> 
> I have recently submiited the below documents to NSW. Hope this will help you.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to those who all have been invited.Any idea of success rate if approval?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> 261311,
> points 55,
> pte >65 each,
> work ex 2.7 years,
> eoi submitted - 01 apr 2015.



wow analyst programmer 55 + ielts 7....... next is 55 ielts 6... i wisssshhhh!!!! ^^^^


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Dear friends, any luck for 263111 ????


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

is there anyone called the nsw to ask if they have any plans to invite IT professional (55pts) with ielts 6? or they only invite with ielts 7?

if none, please call for those who are in sydney? 

if they have any plan to invite 55pts + ielts 6, i will take english exam again before my acs get expired.. aawwww

Thankssss


----------



## nmh.ku88 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

It came as a surprise but I have just got invitation today. 
Accountant General
Under 25 yo
IELTS 7.0
Master graduated in Australia
8mths exp 
Total = 55 + 5

From what I can see here, it is a mass invitation. Keep up the hope and good luck to all

What I would like to ask:
-	I haven’t seen any case number such as 35xx or 36xx. Only invitation received. Am I supposed to apply first to get the case reference number?
-	Am I right to say the process is: apply to NSW (pay 330) > NSW assess the documents > NSW let DIAC knows > DIAC issue invitation > apply 190 (pay 3,500)? 
-	If the above is correct, how long from NSW application until I receive the invitation from DIAC?
-	Do I need the Health check and Police check at this point to lodge the application to NSW or it is only until I apply with DIAC


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Leap, 

What are your points and when did you submit your application.


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

I need help..were u guys able to make payment? Becaz i was not able to do so but got mail of submission of application. I need to know how to make payment of $300 AUD..please help


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Ajith,

So finally you have gone one step further.
Congratulations!!!

Kindly share the list of documents that you have submitted for NSW SS Nomination application.

ALL THE BEST!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



Ajith said:


> Thanks to all the forum members .Applied for NSW State.It's now waiting time for next 2 months.Updated the spreadsheet..


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, mate, we can see a trend right now.

55 pointers.
Ielts 7
Experience 0


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

See my words coming true.....bulk invitations to 55 pointers.......


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

jdesai said:


> See my words coming true.....bulk invitations to 55 pointers.......


Yeah! Yeah! :fingerscrossed: Finally...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

leap said:


> Yeah jdesai...but 6 ielts guys r still waiting...any luck for those, wat is ur opinion regarding 55 6 ielts


well i can tell general depending on the conversation.....cant comment on specifics wait and watch till following wednesday of 9 may because at that time they gonna update abot nominatios given in april and then can comment anything.......right now 55 with 7 trend is going so its not toofar from 6....


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

leap said:


> Yeah jdesai...but 6 ielts guys r still waiting...any luck for those, wat is ur opinion regarding 55 6 ielts


The vast majority of the people who have ielts 7, also have almost zero in experience.

Thus, I think in 2 weeks there will be ielts-6 invited.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello Leap,

I haven't received it yet.

30 age
15 BE
Experience 0, I have 4.5 relevant years experience ( but 2.5 skilled as per ACS deduction)
Langauge 10: 7 in all IELTS bands
Waiting for 5 points from state sponsorship

I am very eagerly waiting for it

Do you know anyone from 263111, who got invited with 55 points


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

icewarp said:


> leap said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah jdesai...but 6 ielts guys r still waiting...any luck for those, wat is ur opinion regarding 55 6 ielts
> ...


They have to get rid of this invitation because once they invite then and only then they will get $330 or$300 dollar lollypop because else it will be of no use once june will come because in june they gonna be busy with completion of financial year......so wait and watch.....


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello Jdesai,

Please tell me what do you think about my application.

55 points
263111
7 in all IELTS
2.5 years skilled experience as per ACS, actually 4.5 years relevant experience
applied in 1st week of February

points breakup as below
30 age
15 BE
Experience 0, I have 4.5 relevant years experience ( but 2.5 skilled as per ACS deduction)
Langauge 10: 7 in all IELTS bands

As per the tracking sheet, none from 263111 55 have got invited yet last one was for 60+5 and lot of application of 55 points


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello Jeesai,
> 
> Please tell me what do you think about my application.
> 
> ...


Strange ......keep an eye on ypur email from 4.30p.m till 6.00pm AEST today.........else according to trend you should have been invited...never loose hope and wait and watch.......


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Can anyone tell us what is the success rate after getting the invitation?
I believe, its a long way to go for us. Thanks everyone in the forum and best of luck for others.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## afd (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi all,

Anyone who has got NSW invitation under 263311- telecommunication engineer with 55pts+ielts 7 as i am eagerly waiting for mine???


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

afd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone who has got NSW invitation under 263311- telecommunication engineer with 55pts+ielts 7 as i am eagerly waiting for mine???


Tellecomunication,electronics and electrical and i believe mechanical as well not invited so far only ICT "s are imvited ......so yeah wait and watch as i am also 55 with 7 but electronics engineer....so we are next according to the trend....dont expect anything in todays invitation unfortunately.......


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Well....r u asking or telling.??????


Any idea what was the success rate generally in the NSW nomination history


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Well....r u asking or telling.??????
> ...


No idea.....as far as documents are correct ,i dont think thry will reject.....


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

I am unable to make payment..ne idea what to do?


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Strange ......keep an eye on ypur email from 4.30p.m till 6.00pm AEST today.........else according to trend you should have been invited...never loose hope and wait and watch.......


HI Mate,

I am travelling in the same boat as I have 55 + 5 points with 7 in ielts on the same occupation code 263111. I haven't recieved anything so far... what do you think?

I am onshore


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Jdesai

I am unable to make payment although i have got invite also nsw have received by application after submitting all docs..please help how to payment of 300$


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

raviku said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Strange ......keep an eye on ypur email from 4.30p.m till 6.00pm AEST today.........else according to trend you should have been invited...never loose hope and wait and watch.......
> ...


Wait and watch........may be too many in your occupation......we have seen in the past.....like developer programmers were invited for nearly a week......so wait and watch...you will get it......


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sgs said:


> Jdesai
> 
> I am unable to make payment although i have got invite also nsw have received by application after submitting all docs..please help how to payment of 300$


Shoot them a message on the same email where you got invitation and then they will send you payment link.......dont worry.....


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

People who are getting invitation are married or unmarried? An agent told my friend that they are preferring married, onshore and/ or Australian qualified over others.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hi Ajith, So finally you have gone one step further. Congratulations!!! Kindly share the list of documents that you have submitted for NSW SS Nomination application. ALL THE BEST!!! Regards, Jeetendra





Hi Jeeten ,

The documents required to apply for NSW are straight forward once you login.

I uploaded the following docs which are mandatory 

1.Passport Bio
2.English scorecard 
3.skills assessment letter
4.Education transcripts with certificates 
5.Cv

Additional docs

company letter with tax documents 

Regards
Ajith


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for sharing the details, this should help others who would apply for NSW SS Nomination.

Regards,
Jeetendra



Ajith said:


> Hi Jeeten ,
> 
> The documents required to apply for NSW are straight forward once you login.
> 
> ...


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear All,

By the grace of god I am invited by NSW today. This forum is really wonderful.

ICT Busniess Analyst

55+5
IELTS - 7 in all
1.6 years experience ( ACS accepted) 
Applied on Jan 2015


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of god I am invited by NSW today. This forum is really wonderful.
> 
> ...


What time did you get email???


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

jdesai said:


> FAIS said:
> 
> 
> > People who are getting invitation are married or unmarried? An agent told my friend that they are preferring married, onshore and/ or Australian qualified over others.
> ...



I also think so but want to analyse the trend.


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*hii*



iftekhar109 said:


> Just got the invitation.
> 26313, 55 points, ielts 7, exp 0(as ACS deduction).
> Thank u guys. I'll update the spreadsheet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Hi..
what was IELTS score band wise?
I don't know... even i have same score and IELTS 7 overall and 5 yrs 10 months exp..and didn't get the invitation till now


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

HASAN007 said:


> iftekhar109 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the invitation.
> ...


Mate they are inviting 55 plus 7 each and you do not fall in that category.....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

FAIS said:


> But on the other hand they bring considerable amount of money to spend in the initial days. I mean it seems crap but there are arguments in favor as well.


They prefer young and once they are settled then they dont mind ig you call family because you gonna have to pay the same money......but its hard to adjust in one go with family.....again this is my own opinion and can be wrong.....


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*hii*



jdesai said:


> Mate they are inviting 55 plus 7 each and you do not fall in that category.....


So may be after this ..we have some chance to get invited


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Waiting for our turn... 261313 55+5 and IELTS 6....  god knows when our luck will shine...


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi sgs,

Please mail them that u r unable to make the payment. The below is the mail id and ask them to resend the payment link. Please quote your reference number in subject.

[email protected] 



sgs said:


> I am unable to make payment..ne idea what to do?


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Shoot them a message on the same email where you got invitation and then they will send you payment link.......dont worry.....


That is a system generated e-mail so you cannot reply to the email where you got the invitation


----------



## hitesh.shukla (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi All 

I have filled in the EOI on 17th Feb 2015 with 55 points, below is the breakup 

Age: 30
IELTS : 10
Experience : 0 ( ACS Deducted all experience to suffice the non ICT Education)
Education - 15 
Anzsco code - 261111 ( ICT BA)

Any idea when i should be expecting the invitation.

regards


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

jdesai said:


> They prefer young and once they are settled then they dont mind ig you call family because you gonna have to pay the same money......but its hard to adjust in one go with family.....again this is my own opinion and can be wrong.....


For them, family brings more money and other benefits.

- Families bring more savings and spend them in Australia, as compared to singles who live in sharing accommodation and survive on jobs that pay A$ 15 per hour

- Most benefits have two year waiting period, and after that, the two year requirement of staying in the sponsoring state ends, so family doesn't create any additional burden

- Infact, they have increased the visa fees, now family has to pay more money to apply the visa as compared to in the past when one application fees was charged for the whole family

- Australia's old age population is growing too fast as compared to young children and working class people. They need children more than ever to help them balance the population groups after 20-25 years.

Australian economy is not in good shape lately. Aus Dollar is going down for the past several months now. They need foreign exchange and investment to help them in the next few years. When people do not get job, they invest their savings to start a business. Plus plus for Australia.

This is my opinion. 

Anyway, I am only saying that if people, who have received invitation, share their marital status here, then we would be able to judge the authenticity of this unverified fact. This way, we can tell why some people with same occupation, English and experience score are not getting invitation while others are getting them.


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

I am also 263111. with IELTS 7... didn't received any invite so far...


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Wait and watch........may be too many in your occupation......we have seen in the past.....like developer programmers were invited for nearly a week......so wait and watch...you will get it......


Hi Jdesai,

I guess they are going with occupation code sequence that's what I have been observing on this forum. In the initial, they started bulk invitation with 261111 and finally reached to 261313, so next would be 263111 as it is the last occupation code in IT now.

ICT business Analyst	261111	ACS
Systems Analyst	261112	ACS
Analyst Programmer	261311	ACS
Developer Programmer	261312	ACS
Software Engineer	261313	ACS
Computer Network and Systems Engineer	263111	ACS

I hope I am thinking in the right direction.


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Jdesai

I have send them mail..i am just lil nervous if they would send the link or..Actually payment is imp and right now that has not happened. Has this been happened to anyone else and if yes after how many days they got the payment link?
Hope i would get the link soon.


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

rk2oz said:


> I am also 263111. with IELTS 7... didn't received any invite so far...


when did you submit your application and what is your point breakdown structure?


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

raviku said:


> when did you submit your application and what is your point breakdown structure?


Hi
They have invited candidates who got 7 each.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

raviku said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Wait and watch........may be too many in your occupation......we have seen in the past.....like developer programmers were invited for nearly a week......so wait and watch...you will get it......
> ...


Where to find sequence code occupation???


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Dear Expats,
I have also not received yet.

Age - 33

Eng - 
L - 8.5
R - 8.0 
W - 6.5 
S - 7.0

ANZSCO - 233512 (Mech Engg) (Professional Engg SL-I)

Exp - 11 years

Points - 55+5


Could anybody share his/her thoughts on my chances........


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

raviku said:


> Hi Jdesai,
> 
> I guess they are going with occupation code sequence that's what I have been observing on this forum. In the initial, they started bulk invitation with 261111 and finally reached to 261313, so next would be 263111 as it is the last occupation code in IT now.
> 
> ...


Good find if correct.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Good find if correct.


Yes it seems they are continuously rotating with priority points following these sequence.Hope all the candidates can get in sooner or later.Good Analysis..


----------



## teona1089 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yahoo! I got invitation today at 10:56 AEST.

Occupation code: 233211 Civil Engineer
EOI date: 15 Novemver 2014

My points:

Age - 30 points
IELTS - 10 points (7 in each)
Education - 15 points (Overseas)
Experience - 0 points (2 years, overseas)

Total - 55 + 5 (SS)

P.S. I'm married and have a daughter.

Reference Number 364*. Applied today.

P.S.S. In the application form there is a notice that IELTS and Skills Assessment should be valid for at least 4 months from the date of application. This information was new for me.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

sgs said:


> Jdesai
> 
> I have send them mail..i am just lil nervous if they would send the link or..Actually payment is imp and right now that has not happened. Has this been happened to anyone else and if yes after how many days they got the payment link?
> Hope i would get the link soon.


Hi SGS,

Same thing happened with me. I have sent them email and they confirmed that the deadline is not applicable for paying fee. So as you have already submitted application within deadline then you are safe, don't be tensed.

I applied on Apr 16 and but haven't received the payment link yet.

I guess the CO will send the link once he/she is assigned for my case!


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Today was a good day for many people. 

I hope that everyone will get the invitation soon.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

teona1089 said:


> Yahoo! I got invitation today at 10:56 AEST.
> 
> Occupation code: 233211 Civil Engineer
> EOI date: 15 Novemver 2014
> ...


This is strange. What's the validity of skill assessment normally? Actually I don't remember my case as it was three years back when I applied for assessment that's why asking.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

I think that they are using the same SRN sequence for all the visas including 190, 489 and 188. 

The sheet shows that the combined number of nominations for all these three have reached 2985.

So if for 190, they have reached 38XX, it means 1374 invitations/ nominations are related to 489/ 188. Rest 2500 belong to 190. 

There are 1500 more places remaining for 190 if my guess is right.


----------



## teona1089 (Apr 9, 2015)

FAIS said:


> This is strange. What's the validity of skill assessment normally? Actually I don't remember my case as it was three years back when I applied for assessment that's why asking.


To the best of my knowledge, Skills Assessment is valid 3 years unless other is stated in Skills Assessment Letter.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

teona1089 said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Skills Assessment is valid 3 years unless other is stated in Skills Assessment Letter.


Thanks.


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

It's 8PM AEST, so no more invitations today.

I was really hoping that I would get it today.

Hope to get it soon, praying since 1 year now for state sponsorship.


263111
55 points
7 in all IELTS bands
2.4 years skilled experience


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

khashab said:


> yes





sgs said:


> Thanks for the response..lil relieved. For u its more than a week that they haven't sent link..
> I see ppl getting invite and mentioning SRN ( ref no) but are u all able to make payment as well?


yes


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ACS ICT Skills Assessment - Australian Computer Society - is Valid for 2 years. Following sentence is mentioned in my assessment letter dated 27th January 2015

"_This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter._"

Regards,
Jeetendra



teona1089 said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Skills Assessment is valid 3 years unless other is stated in Skills Assessment Letter.


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

FAIS said:


> I think that they are using the same SRN sequence for all the visas including 190, 489 and 188.
> 
> The sheet shows that the combined number of nominations for all these three have reached 2985.
> 
> ...


Hope you are right.....


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

rk2oz said:


> I have submitted application on Apr 16. Pls share your submitted date.
> 
> Age : 30
> Exp : 10
> ...


Well I submitted my application on 4th Feb with below mentioned points breakdown

Age - 27 (30)
Edu - (15)
Exp - 2 years (0)
IELTS - (10)
Status - Onshore


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

leap said:


> Dear Ravi, WHats ur Occupdation code?


My occupation code is 263111. Do they give any preference of being onshore??


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

raviku said:


> My occupation code is 263111. Do they give any preference of being onshore??


We should keep an eye on 263111 invitation trend....So far what I have seen that every ICT field are getting invites except 263111. In 263111, candidates with 7 ielts are also waiting. On the other hand, if we see the trend of remaining ICT fields, they are getting invites now. I m also from 263111 but 6 in ielts. So here it seems to b that 263111 (55+5 and 6 ielts) is a dangerous combination :fingerscrossed:


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Any engineering guys getting any invites?????


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

leap said:


> We should keep an eye on 263111 invitation trend....So far what I have seen that every ICT field are getting invites except 263111. In 263111, candidates with 7 ielts are also waiting. On the other hand, if we see the trend of remaining ICT fields, they are getting invites now. I m also from 263111 but 6 in ielts. So here it seems to b that 263111 (55+5 and 6 ielts) is a dangerous combination :fingerscrossed:


As per my analysis, it would be our occupation 263111 for the bulk invitation. Since they have almost sold out all the occupations in IT and network is the only one remaining with very few invites.
Moreover, potential candidates are also very less in comparison to other ict occupation candidates.
Let's hope this or next week will get some positive news.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

leap said:


> I hope so  May ur words came true....:fingerscrossed:


My occupation code is 263111. My points are 55+5(SS) with 6 IeLTS. Any hope if we get invitation by May-15.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> My occupation code is 263111. My points are 55+5(SS) with 6 IeLTS. Any hope if we get invitation by May-15.


Dear Abbas, Same here...263111, 55+5, 6 IELTS....Hoping for the best...Just wait and watch...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rs_99 (Jan 7, 2014)

*190 Invite for NSW and Victoria - what to do and which to opt for*

Hi folks,

(Not sure if this is the right thread to post this into, but I posted this elsewhere but no suggestions/advice, hence posting in this thread.)

I was informed by some people that state nominations typically take quite some time to be processed and they reply you (if at all they do invite you) typically in 2/3 months. Since I need IELTS band8/PTE 79+ in order to cross 60 points, I was going with assumption that I have time until say June or so to take another shot at the exam, to explore EOI under 189.

But I had received invitation from Vic and NSW for 190 pretty soon.
The Vic nomination for 190 is valid for 2 months, meaning by May end, application needs to be lodged, else it lapses.
NSW invite is valid only 15 days.. i.e. till 28 April

I had booked PTE for mid may. So, I am in dilemma now..

I mean, 189 is much much better visa. Firstly, it allows you to stay anywhere in Aus, and no restriction of minimum time to stay at a place. And of course, since u can apply for anywhere in country, the chances of one getting job also increases, in my opinion.
One state means you limit job options a lot. And with job market not too good etc, this could be a deciding factor.

I'm planning to go ahead with PTE exam on 15th May. Although I had missed needed marks in couple of sections by small margin, not having much hopes as I don't get time at all for prep, zero. And I feel there is BIG luck playing there.
So I'll see what score I get there, and if I don't then go for filing Vic application for 190. The last date there is 27 or 29 May.

Meanwhile, the NSW invite that will expire coming mid week (28 April), I am not sure what to do. I'll probably let it lapse..

Does anyone has any word of suggestion/advice for me?

Would you have preference for one over another?

Are there any other options or scenario's to consider.

Any help, suggestions much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

rs_99 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> (Not sure if this is the right thread to post this into, but I posted this elsewhere but no suggestions/advice, hence posting in this thread.)
> 
> ...


All I can say is, Opportunity knocks the door once. What if the occupation is not in the list in the July 2015 intake? what if you are unable to score 79+ in PTE?

You got Invitations from both the states. You are lucky. My opinion is go for it. Rest is your decision


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

rs_99 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> (Not sure if this is the right thread to post this into, but I posted this elsewhere but no suggestions/advice, hence posting in this thread.)
> 
> ...


You have very less time remaining to take the decision.

If I were you, I would have searched opportunities in my field in both NSW and Victoria. Then I would have selected the state where I would find more opportunities.

You can do this now as well as you have time until midnight today before your NSW invitation lapses. 

Many people are not as lucky as you and I would have never gone for another PTE attempt if I were you. *190 visa doesn't have any condition that prevents you from moving to another state. It's only a moral requirement and you can always move to another state by taking a leave from this obligation* (with permission from the relevant state of course). 

Now there is another dilemma, and that's related to the chances of getting nomination. As far as I have seen, the rejection rate of Victoria SS is quite high as compared to NSW. I haven't seen a single person whose application has been rejected by NSW if he has legitimately claimed the points.

So if you lose your NSW invitation today, there is a possibility, even if remote, that you don't get your desired score in PTE and Victoria also rejects your application. You will stand nowhere after that.

Therefore, my suggestion to you: Complete your NSW application as soon as possible and pay the fees. Don't depend on PTE/ Victoria as there is still chance of low score in PTE and rejection by Victoria.

Best regards,


----------



## Anr (Feb 16, 2015)

hi everyone, I have 2 EOI's launched with 55 points. (No work experience and ielts-6 bands)
1) 261311(analyst programmer)
2) 263111(Computer Network and system Engineer).
Is there any chance of getting invitation?


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

interesting, have you got two different occupation from ACS? if yes, I would say you're a smart guy , but the chance of invitation is slim as the key factory is IELTS score... 



Anr said:


> hi everyone, I have 2 EOI's launched with 55 points. (No work experience and ielts-6 bands)
> 1) 261311(analyst programmer)
> 2) 263111(Computer Network and system Engineer).
> Is there any chance of getting invitation?


----------



## Anr (Feb 16, 2015)

I have even network admin as well but NSW didnot include it in the sol..


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

leap said:


> Dear Abbas, Same here...263111, 55+5, 6 IELTS....Hoping for the best...Just wait and watch...:fingerscrossed:


Same here, lets hope for good news and will have it soon


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

leap said:


> Dear Fais, Since am following this thread, I have found you very supportive and sincere by ur words, I must say that. May ALLAH bless u...Please do remember us in ur prayers, as am eagerly waiting for invitation


Thanks for the kind word. I also need your and everyone else prayers. It's just payback as many people supported me when I was applying for the PR (not necessarily on this forum). 

I remember when I went to an agent and he asked USD 2000 to handle my case, which of course I didn't have. So I researched and met different other people who guided me through the process. Alhamdolillah I got my PR last year and then decided to help others and increase my own knowledge in turn.

I can say that collective knowledge that members of this forum have beats all the agents. Here people help without thinking of gaining any benefit from others. 

I hope that everyone here (you including) gets what he/ she desires.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Any engineering guys getting any invites?????

Hi 
I am also in the Same Category but with 55 Points(+5 Points) if NSw nominated

But My IELTS is only 6 Band 

Are you with 60 points without state nomination ? 
__________________
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Engineering Technologist - 233914

Aug 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
08/01/2015 - EA Outcome Positive
27/03/2015 - ILETS Results (L-9, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-7 | Overall - 8)
28/03/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 points with NSW as preference.

Next Steps
XX/06/2015 - Invite |
XX/06/2015 - Application submitted
XX/06/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/08/2015 - Visa Grant
Reply With Quote


----------



## rubyracer (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Is anyone planning to file EOI next week? I am from 261313 code and have 55+5 (SS) points.

I am filing ACS tonight and expect to get it only by next week. Is there any chance of getting an invite?

thanks,


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Application on April and nominated from nsw . Please share time line


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Please share your views on my points breakup:

ACS : Software Engineer ( 261313)
Exp: 0
IELTS: 10 (7+ band)
Date of EOI 190 : 26th Feb
Marital Status: Single
Total points: 55+5

Any software engineer or any expat who could share his/her view in when I should be invited?


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Reference number is suggesting that it would reach 4000 mark very soon. Does it mean no more hopes for 55 + 6 Ielts 

However, immi website is showing less than 2000 invites issued so far for NSW.

Can an expert shed some light on this?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

najamhussain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Reference number is suggesting that it would reach 4000 mark very soon. Does it mean no more hopes for 55 + 6 Ielts
> 
> ...


Good question!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Hope all are updating excel file.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Hope all are updating excel file.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0


For sure not all the people is updating the spreadsheet.


I had updated for them several times.(red letters and green rows.)


And I have perceived clearly that they NSW do not take into account the years of experience ,that is to say, no matters for example if you have 8 or 9 or 15 years of experience, all are getting the same score. In this category they will put the same score and the date of EOI submitted will prevail over it.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Well guys, I am not a 190 applicant. I am telling you what DIBP required when I applied for 189 visa.
> 
> I supplied everything. Whatever I could find in my file. They even asked for my visa stamps of UAE and other GCC states where I worked in my nominated occupation. They asked for other identity cards so I submitted UAE national ID and both my Pakistani and UAE driving licences in addition to Pakistani NICOP and CNIC. I submitted by school and college provisional certificates, my mark sheets and certificate starting from school. I don't remember if I left anything and anything that I left was requested by DIBP later.
> 
> There is no harm in providing additional information. It makes your case strong.


Assalam Alaikum

Dear mr Fais the most helping and popular pakistani here 
hope you are doing

well can you please let me know what did you provide for skilled employment evidence? and the quantity (number of payslips) and was it provided by you in first instance or were you asked by CO

i assume you did claim 5 points of foreign skilled employment

how is the job prospect for us (accoutants/auditors) in your area?

Thanks


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

FAIS said:


> All the documents that validate your points. For example:
> 
> Identity: Passport
> 
> ...



Assalam Alaikum

Dear mr Fais the most helping and popular pakistani here
hope you are doing

well can you please let me know what did you provide for skilled employment evidence? and the quantity (number of payslips) and was it provided by you in first instance or were you asked by CO

i assume you did claim 5 points of foreign skilled employment

how is the job prospect for us (accoutants/auditors) in your area?

Thanks


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi All,

Hope all will get invites very soon!

I have question about nomination time for NSW. 

Typically, how much time are they taking now a days for sending nomination? 

Any information on it???


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

189190aus said:


> Assalam Alaikum
> 
> Dear mr Fais the most helping and popular pakistani here
> hope you are doing
> ...


Walaikum Assalam bro.

Please don't embarrass me.  We are all friends here even if most of us haven't met. 

During skilled assessment, I provided following docs:

1 - Statement of Service (with the application)
2 - Bank Statement - past one year (with the application)

Then CO asked for one of the following evidences:
- Pay slips (particularly important if employment is in a government department)
- Group Certificates for Taxation
- Taxation Records of Assessment
- Superannuation records

Since in UAE, there is no tax or our income is not subject to super, I could only provide them with the payslips. I thought I had to provide all (36 payslips for 36 months). I could only find last 33 system generated payslips in my email backup and informed CO that I couldn't find first 3 payslips. I sent all of them zipped and he replied he only required one. 

When I applied 189 visa, I front loaded everything I had:

1 - Payslips (only 1 that showed my last salary or I submitted 1 for every year - don't remember to be honest)
2 - Statement of Service
3 - Bank Statement (last one year)

I thought this would be enough. However, CO came up with a new request out of nowhere (as they often do). He asked for the evidence of my living in UAE (and other countries that I visited in relation to my work). So I provided scanned copies of all the visas of different GCC countries. I think he wanted to see the sponsor (employer) name on the visa.

Someone told me the rule (I think it was assessment authority CO) that they need 2 external evidences (such as Bank Statement and Tax Returns) and at least two employer issued evidences (Employment letter and payslips). I think the same is following by DIBP that's why when he couldn't get tax return from me, he asked for visa evidences to comply with the rule. This is my opinion.

Please let me know if you need further information.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

189190aus said:


> Assalam Alaikum
> 
> Dear mr Fais the most helping and popular pakistani here
> hope you are doing
> ...


About your other questions, I am still in UAE. However, I got an offer from NZ (our PR gives us right to live and work in NZ as well). Other than that, I haven't checked the job market yet. 

And yes, I only claimed 5 points for foreign skilled employment (outside Australia emp)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Would members please read the forum rules. Specifically rule 6 which states


1.	All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. 

Any further use of text speak will result in posts being deleted and infractions imposing on users accounts.

Thank you


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Some news?


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Some news?


I guess nothing for today.


----------



## sukritv9 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi expats,

I have 60 points without state nomination for 261313 occupation and I have filed for 189 on 17th April but no ita yet, shall I tell my consultant to apply for 190 as well to be on safer side. Maybe ceiling would be full for 189 and I have to wait for 2 more months. If I get ita for 190 NSW, I know it will block my 189? How quickly will I get ita for 190 if I have 65 points including state sponsorship? In worst case if I don't get ita for 190 as well till July 2015, will I get an invite for 189 when new list will be updated for 2016 intake for 2613 occupation? Please suggest as I am in dilemma and tired of waiting?


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

sukritv9 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have 60 points without state nomination for 261313 occupation and I have filed for 189 on 17th April but no ita yet, shall I tell my consultant to apply for 190 as well to be on safer side. Maybe ceiling would be full for 189 and I have to wait for 2 more months. If I get ita for 190 NSW, I know it will block my 189? How quickly will I get ita for 190 if I have 65 points including state sponsorship? In worst case if I don't get ita for 190 as well till July 2015, will I get an invite for 189 when new list will be updated for 2016 intake for 2613 occupation? Please suggest as I am in dilemma and tired of waiting?



It's ok to luanch an other EOI by selecting NSW state .From what I see is people who are having 65 with state sponsorship are getting invitations a lot quicker when compared to people with 55+5.So let the agent know to lauch an different EOI by just selecting the state or you can do by youself.the sooner the better.Once you get and invite for nsw you can withdraw the 189 ...With 60 points and with your EOI date on April 17th the chance of getting and invite for 189 is very hard.

i am guessing you have ielts 7 band..This is a must for NSW to get an invite early.I see lot of peole with ielts 6 are in queue to get an invitation.But the state seems not in a hurry.Ther are taking their own time as they still have 2 months time to send invitations and they are giving preference for highest pointers and english language skills.

Good luck


----------



## ravishanu (Feb 1, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Walaikum Assalam bro.
> 
> Please don't embarrass me.  We are all friends here even if most of us haven't met.
> 
> ...


Dear Fais,
You are doing great job.
the information you are sharing is very valuable.
keep up the good work.
may allah bless you with good health and prosperity.

Thanks 
Ravish Kazi


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Walaikum Assalam bro.
> 
> Please don't embarrass me.  We are all friends here even if most of us haven't met.
> 
> ...


Please clarify the following queries.
What is statement of service? is this reference letter?
Which Group Certificates for Taxation
Taxation Records of Assessment (for relevant JD or irrelevant JD). 
which is Superannuation records


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Has anyone received any invites today

When are they going to issue invites for 263111 (55 points holder)


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> Any engineering guys getting any invites?????
> 
> Hi
> I am also in the Same Category but with 55 Points(+5 Points) if NSw nominated
> ...


Nope I a not 60 points without state nomination. But by 15th May I will be, as 3 years of my work experience gets completed. I am thinking of applying for 189 after that.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Has anyone received any invites today
> 
> When are they going to issue invites for 263111 (55 points holder)


If you have IELTS 7 then hopefully very soon


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

had applied in the first week of February.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello najamhussain,

Thanks for the kind words, it really helps!

Yes, I have 7 in all IELTS bands and 2.5 years skilled experience as per ACS.

I am from 263111


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello Kaur123,

There is a excel sheet on google, which the ppl here are updating once they get invites, you can refer to that and you will get idea about the people here and their occupations


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello everyone
Is there anyone got invited from Mechanical Engineering profession from NSW? Please response.

Thanks


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

The link to the sheet is below:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello najamhussain,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, it really helps!
> 
> ...


Don't worry, 263111 is often late in NSW invitations. So lets expect something end of this or next week. I guess, in next bulk invitation 263111 would be there. I am in IELTS 6 boat, so need to wait until June and preparing for IETLS again


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

najamhussain,

You mentioned in one of your posts earlier today, that the reference numbers for NSW sponsorships are closing 4K, how did you find that out and what is the number currently

Does that mean the NSW has reached it's limit of 4k invitations for this year


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> Don't worry, 263111 is often late in NSW invitations. So lets expect something end of this or next week. I guess, in next bulk invitation 263111 would be there. I am in IELTS 6 boat, so need to wait until June and preparing for IETLS again


I am onshore at the moment so would they consider this thing in my favor??

Code - 263111
Exp - 2 years
Points - 55 + 5
Ielts - 7 each


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Not sure about it,

But I think your application would be considered above me, since I am 55 points, 7 in all bands and 2.5 years skilled experience, but off-shore


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

we must all pray, for getting the NSW invite soon


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

raviku said:


> I am onshore at the moment so would they consider this thing in my favor??
> 
> Code - 263111
> Exp - 2 years
> ...


Chances are equal for onshore and offshore. Selection criteria is firstly based on DIBP points, secondly on IELTS points, thirdly on Experience points and lastly on Date of Submission of EOI.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> najamhussain,
> 
> You mentioned in one of your posts earlier today, that the reference numbers for NSW sponsorships are closing 4K, how did you find that out and what is the number currently
> 
> Does that mean the NSW has reached it's limit of 4k invitations for this year


You can find reference number on sheet updated by people getting invites. Currently it is 37XX for those candidates who got invite yesterday. It looks near to 4000 mark already. But numbers showing approved and issued invitations on immi website until end of march are hardly reaching 2000 mark, which is the only hope for us.


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Not sure about it,
> 
> But I think your application would be considered above me, since I am 55 points, 7 in all bands and 2.5 years skilled experience, but off-shore


Hopefully, by end of this week we come across something to celebrate.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Please clarify the following queries.
> What is statement of service? is this reference letter?
> Which Group Certificates for Taxation
> Taxation Records of Assessment (for relevant JD or irrelevant JD).
> which is Superannuation records


*Statement of service: *Detailed employment letter mentioning job responsibilities, positions worked, dates of different positions held, number of hours worked per week/ month, last salary drawn etc. 

Group Certificate of Taxation/ Taxation Records of Assessment: This was asked by CO. In Pakistan, I think you need to provide "Certificate of Collection or Deduction of Tax (as per Rule 41)" by the employer or your annual "Tax Return" form.

Superannuation: This is pension related term and used in Australia. In Pakistan, the equivalent is EOBI (Employee Old age Benefits Institution). Your employer may provide you with the statement contributions towards EOBI. 

Above is only required for relevant JD unless specifically requested by CO.

Hope above helps.


----------



## hitesh.shukla (Apr 27, 2015)

hitesh.shukla said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have filled in the EOI on 17th Feb 2015 with 55 points, below is the breakup
> 
> ...



Hi Guys. 

I have received the invitation today and hour ago ( EOI REF No - xxxx4673XXX). can any one tell me how much time it will take to get the sponsorship from NSW.

regards


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hitesh, 

Congrats, what is your reference number, just for my information


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I just asked because I wanted to know the current nunber of invitation send/remaining


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Is there anyone whose application for Nomination has already been processed?


----------



## abdrahman01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi All 

I have filled in the EOI on 2nd Feb 2015 with 55 points, below is the breakup 

Age: 30
IELTS : 0
Experience : 10 
Education - 15 
Anzsco code - 263111 ( ICT Software Engineer)

Any idea when i should be expecting the invitation.

regards


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

hitesh.shukla said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I have received the invitation today and hour ago ( EOI REF No - xxxx4673XXX). can any one tell me how much time it will take to get the sponsorship from NSW.
> 
> regards


Congrats Buddy !


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

hitesh.shukla said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I have received the invitation today and hour ago ( EOI REF No - xxxx4673XXX). can any one tell me how much time it will take to get the sponsorship from NSW.
> 
> regards


Congratulations!


----------



## hitesh.shukla (Apr 27, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hitesh,
> 
> Congrats, what is your reference number, just for my information


Here you go E0004673935, i will be submitting the fees tomorrow... any idea how much time does it takes


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Is there anyone whose application for Nomination has already been processed?


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> The link to the sheet is below:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


I just wanted to know after filling the spreadsheet, RANK column filled after some times... can some one explain as i have seen those who got RANK for e.g 322 got invitation than those who got RANK for e.g 220.

Need to know about criteria of RANK allocation...?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

hitesh.shukla said:


> Here you go E0004673935, i will be submitting the fees tomorrow... any idea how much time does it takes


Hi, are you doing this by yourself or through an agent?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

hitesh.shukla said:


> Here you go E0004673935, i will be submitting the fees tomorrow... any idea how much time does it takes


Dear hitesh, when you pay the fees, you will receive a reference number from NSW. We are asking you the same. Not your EOI number. Kindly update below excel file too.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## hitesh.shukla (Apr 27, 2015)

naveenoronha said:


> Hi, are you doing this by yourself or through an agent?


this through Agent Mate ...


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

hitesh.shukla said:


> Here you go E0004673935, i will be submitting the fees tomorrow... any idea how much time does it takes


is this reference number for NSW invitation for state nomination? in excel sheet, all reference numbers are in 4 digit.


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am writing in regards to request you to answer my query, which is bothering me at the EOI level.

Below is the summary of my education and experience

Experience:
Company: IBM INDIA
Start date – 4 Dec 2008
End Date – 3 July 2013

Education: 
Start – Oct 2008
End – July 2011 (as per ACS letter)

Now as per ACS, my experience after July 2011 will be considered to equate to work for the nominated occupation (263111). In my EOI, I have divided my experience in order to differentiate 2 years (as accepted by ACS after July 2011)

EOI details

Education: 
Start date – oct 2008
End date – July 2011

Experience:
Position – Network Engineer
Employer – IBM
Country – India
Relevant – YES
Start date – 1-Aug-2011
End date – 03-July-2013


Position – Network Engineer
Employer – IBM
Country – India
Relevant – NO
Start date – 4- Dec-2008
End date – 30-July-2011

Now, please tell me if I am going in the right direction


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

raviku said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am writing in regards to request you to answer my query, which is bothering me at the EOI level.
> 
> ...



Hi Raviku,

You have done it correctly.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

I think it is a fact, I was reviewing the spreadsheet, there are no more 60 or 65+5 pointers.

July is nearby, whom is wise just will wait a little and get a 189 visa.

There are mostly 55 pointers. And day by day are less ielts 7. They will have to begin to choose 55 pointers with ielts 6. May will be the month for this kind of category.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

raviku said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am writing in regards to request you to answer my query, which is bothering me at the EOI level.
> 
> ...


You are in good position, no more than 2 weeks and you will get your 190 visa.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

raviku said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am writing in regards to request you to answer my query, which is bothering me at the EOI level.
> 
> ...





najamhussain said:


> Hi Raviku,
> 
> You have done it correctly.


No. Not correct.
If you mention education and experience in same duration, they will be confused. They might demand your previous education qualification on which basis you have joined IBM. They will either allot you latest education qualification approval or your full 8 years experience. Choice is yours.


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

till now they were considering IELTS 7 in all bands... IELTS 7 overall is still left then may be IELTS 6 will come in picture


----------



## Anr (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi ice wrap is system administrator got any chance ?


icewarp said:


> I think it is a fact, I was reviewing the spreadsheet, there are no more 60 or 65+5 pointers.
> 
> July is nearby, whom is wise just will wait a little and get a 189 visa.
> 
> There are mostly 55 pointers. And day by day are less ielts 7. They will have to begin to choose 55 pointers with ielts 6. May will be the month for this kind of category.


----------



## Anr (Feb 16, 2015)

My agent said system administrator is not In the CSOL list, but in the spread list it shows people got inivation for system admin.
I got 55 points with ielts 6 in each, no work experience!!! Please help me out....


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Anr said:


> Hi ice wrap is system administrator got any chance ?


Is here..
http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf
Your occupation dear..
If it is not there, of course it does not have.
Just wait till July, a new list.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> No. Not correct.
> If you mention education and experience in same duration, they will be confused. They might demand your previous education qualification on which basis you have joined IBM. They will either allot you latest education qualification approval or your full 8 years experience. Choice is yours.


Sorry, Tirik is right, I seem to have overlooked at education point. I believe, experience should be after education.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Every new day brings in new hope.

Hope to get invitation good news soon!


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

263111 guys please update once anyone gets invitation


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> Sorry, Tirik is right, I seem to have overlooked at education point. I believe, experience should be after education.


I have divided my experience bcoz as per acs, after july 2011 my experience will be considered. In that case, I have divided my experience to make them differentiate between relevant and irrelevant.

I was working in the same organization from dec 2008 to july 2013, and in between i did my graduation. To justify my qualification, I have professional certification MCSE (2006), which has been considered by acs as equivalent to diploma.

Let me know your thoughts please


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> No. Not correct.
> If you mention education and experience in same duration, they will be confused. They might demand your previous education qualification on which basis you have joined IBM. They will either allot you latest education qualification approval or your full 8 years experience. Choice is yours.


Hi Tirik,

Could you please explain your last point of 8 years? I have mentioned exp after qualification too.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Every new day brings in new hope.
> 
> Hope to get invitation good news soon!


I am waiting for skillkselect - state and territory page update for April month. It shows 1605 till march end. NSW is close to 4000 as per SRN counting. If NSW stops at 4000, then who are left uninvited will remain uninvited till December end. Because, in may and June again high pointers will accumulate and NSW will take time to clear the same. 55 pointers may have to wait longer than that too.
Wish NSW continue to issue invitations till they reach to 4000 from current figure of 1605.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Tirik

I agree with you. But there is time gap like NSW is saying of 12 weeks between invitation and nomination.i think it will be dificult to predict even they release their April 2015 total nominations list because we are not sure about the number of invitation which are pending for nomination.
Please give your view
Thx


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am waiting for skillkselect - state and territory page update for April month. It shows 1605 till march end. NSW is close to 4000 as per SRN counting. If NSW stops at 4000, then who are left uninvited will remain uninvited till December end. Because, in may and June again high pointers will accumulate and NSW will take time to clear the same. 55 pointers may have to wait longer than that too.
> Wish NSW continue to issue invitations till they reach to 4000 from current figure of 1605.


I think they will finish the invitations on May. 

We will see up to 41XX.

The ceiling occupations, will be reset, so the high pointers will run for the 189 visa. It will be better for us, the leftovers.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello guys.. Good to see the activity here. My fiance as an Accountant was invited for sponsorship by NSW. My question is will the NSW issue invitations to more than 4,000 candidates I. E. Higher than the quota and then filter out candidates or will they issue invitations to 4,000 candidates only. The purpose to ask this question is to know if the filtration is already done or not? If she is invited, is there any possibility that the state may not sponsor her based on a fact that she didn't over claimed anything and everything is legit. Your advise and answers will be highly appreciated. Many thanks. Muhammad


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

As far as I know they will consider English first then exp. It doesn't mean first they will consider 7 in all then 7 overall then 6.5 in all . As they don't hav that much tym to do that crap all they will do is pick up high pointers then proficient English next exp and then with 6 in each bands. There is nothing like 6.5 or 7 overall.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

ashftc said:


> Hello guys.. Good to see the activity here. My fiance as an Accountant was invited for sponsorship by NSW. My question is will the NSW issue invitations to more than 4,000 candidates I. E. Higher than the quota and then filter out candidates or will they issue invitations to 4,000 candidates only. The purpose to ask this question is to know if the filtration is already done or not? If she is invited, is there any possibility that the state may not sponsor her based on a fact that she didn't over claimed anything and everything is legit. Your advise and answers will be highly appreciated. Many thanks. Muhammad


Please update here, the invite of your fiance.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...v640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=1232725633


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello Friends,

All please take note that 4000 invitations doesn't means that quota closed,out of 4000 invitations sent many people won't apply for nomination.The final count should be based on the skill select data which is 1605 only until March....still have a long way to reach 4000.So be positive guys.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

I would appreciate if someone can please please answer my query. Thanks. Muhammad


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have done it correctly, just a minor date change. Highlighted in RED below.


Position – Network Engineer
Employer – IBM
Country – India
Relevant – NO
Start date – 4- Dec-2008
End date – *31*-July-2011


Regards,
Jeetendra






raviku said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am writing in regards to request you to answer my query, which is bothering me at the EOI level.
> 
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

One of my friend is interested to apply for 190 but He has Software Engineering degree from a Private University of Pakistan.

Can any one from ACS (Codes Group) or ICT field person tell about that how many points he will get for his education?

As there is no Pakistani University listed as recognized by the Aus Immi, would they consider any Pakistani qualification related to Computer Sciences.

Thanks


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

vinaaysiva said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> All please take note that 4000 invitations doesn't means that quota closed,out of 4000 invitations sent many people won't apply for nomination.The final count should be based on the skill select data which is 1605 only until March....still have a long way to reach 4000.So be positive guys.


May your words come true.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ILY said:


> One of my friend is interested to apply for 190 but He has Software Engineering degree from a Private University of Pakistan.
> 
> Can any one from ACS (Codes Group) or ICT field person tell about that how many points he will get for his education?
> 
> ...


Hi ILY, 

Ask your friend to purchase a subscription of AEI-NOOSR (only Pakistan subscription is enough). Every university is listed in that database along with the equivalency of its qualifications to Australian qualification framework. 

As far as I know, assessment authorities also refer to AEI-NOOSR database when assessing a foreign qualification. Some assessment letters specifically mention this, some don't. But AEI-NOOSR is the primary Australian government body that's assigned with the task of assessing equivalency. 

If your friend's degree is listed as bachelor equivalent, he will get 15 points.

Now the information that is solely based on the assessment of occupation code is not given on this database. This will be decided by ACS only. Here ACS uses its discretionary powers to say that although the degree is in software engineering and at a bachelor level, but the subjects covered are not enough and additional relevant experience of software engineering will be included as part of occupation assessment. Nobody will be able to answer you about this except someone who has assessed same degree from same university recently.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ashftc said:


> Hello guys.. Good to see the activity here. My fiance as an Accountant was invited for sponsorship by NSW. My question is will the NSW issue invitations to more than 4,000 candidates I. E. Higher than the quota and then filter out candidates or will they issue invitations to 4,000 candidates only. The purpose to ask this question is to know if the filtration is already done or not? If she is invited, is there any possibility that the state may not sponsor her based on a fact that she didn't over claimed anything and everything is legit. Your advise and answers will be highly appreciated. Many thanks. Muhammad


There are three 'milestones' when applying for NSW nominated 190 visa. 

1 - Getting 'invitation' from NSW to apply for nomination.
2 - Getting 'nominated by NSW after application is approved (applicant gets the invite form skillselect)
3 - Getting 190 visa

Applicant has 14 days to apply after first milestone. If he/ she doesn't apply within this time frame, the invitation is lost and doesn't count towards 4000 nomination goal of NSW. 

If applicant applies, for nomination, but his/ her application is rejected by NSW due to false claims, invitation is lost and doesn't count towards 4000 available places.

If applicant gets the invite from Skillselect, his nomination will count towards 4000 places even if the visa is later rejected.

Hope above helps.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

FAIS said:


> There are three 'milestones' when applying for NSW nominated 190 visa.
> 
> 1 - Getting 'invitation' from NSW to apply for nomination.
> 2 - Getting 'nominated by NSW after application is approved (applicant gets the invite form skillselect)
> ...


How many time between the first and second point?


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Guys

I filled an EOI on 20th Feb 2015 with 55 points, with following breakup:

Age: 30
IELTS : 10 points
Experience : 0 ( ACS Deducted all experience to suffice the non ICT Education)
Education - 15 
Anzsco code - 261111 ( ICT BA)

I see people getting an invite with similar profile already
Any ideas of when I should get an invite for SS?

Many Thanks


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

ILY said:


> One of my friend is interested to apply for 190 but He has Software Engineering degree from a Private University of Pakistan.
> 
> Can any one from ACS (Codes Group) or ICT field person tell about that how many points he will get for his education?
> 
> ...


They accept AIOU.From which university your friend has done bachelor? Was it 3 years or 4 years?


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I have launched my EOI on Febr 9th for visa 190, I chose any state as preference, however, in March 29th I updated my EOI and specified NSW as the preferred state,
Would I still be considered for invitations taking place at the moment?
thanks guys in advance,,

Age - 25 - 30 pts
qualifications 15 pts
experience 0 pts
english - 7 - 10 pts

profession - electrical engineer
233311


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

icewarp said:


> How many time between the first and second point?


4-12 weeks.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

FAIS said:


> There are three 'milestones' when applying for NSW nominated 190 visa.
> 
> 1 - Getting 'invitation' from NSW to apply for nomination.
> 2 - Getting 'nominated by NSW after application is approved (applicant gets the invite form skillselect)
> ...



Dear Fais and other fellow members

everyone here is speaking about reference number to foresee how many invitations will be issued by june.
they usually compare 190 number with total number of 4000

i did went on the website of nsw
there was not even a single hint that they are to issue 4000 190 visas

so i assume its all state sponsored visas which they are to issue by june that is 4000 and includes visas like 489, 132, 188 and 190
so unfortunately 2985 have already been issued/invited by march 2015


please correct me here
and i seriously need you to correct me so that we all can have some hope


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

ILY said:


> One of my friend is interested to apply for 190 but He has Software Engineering degree from a Private University of Pakistan.
> 
> Can any one from ACS (Codes Group) or ICT field person tell about that how many points he will get for his education?
> 
> ...


Dear 
there was a question in eoi asking about if you preferred working outside the capital city (Sydney)

what was your response to that?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

FAIS said:


> 4-12 weeks.


Thanks buddy, but I am still doubtful. Much obliged. For example;

After the invitation and within the 14 days, you accepted.

Then, you pay and send the documents. 

Thus, as of this point in how many time they will deliver your nomination.

In other states there is no more than 2 weeks for send to you the nomination. 

Does anyone who has receive the nomination could gently answered my query please..


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Walaikum Assalam bro.
> 
> Please don't embarrass me.  We are all friends here even if most of us haven't met.
> 
> ...



Dear Fais,

Thank you for detailed response.
can you please check in your email or records if you sent one payslip for one employment or was it one payslip for a year?
you said CO emailed back saying that he just wanted one for one employer?
so i think it would be one payslip (probably last) for an employer


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Thanks buddy, but I am still doubtful. Much obliged. For example;
> 
> After the invitation and within the 14 days, you accepted.
> 
> ...



at the time of invitation you get to pay the fees of 300 australian dollars
so usually this is the critical point when candidate either go ahead for NSW and pay the fee or decline the invitation

after this 14 days time frame
yes it takes 12 weeks for nomination and i get to hear that NSW has low or zero rejection rate and VIC has highest rejection rate 50%

so in simple words
whoever pays in first 14 days will turn out to be holder of NSW grant unless very rarely he declines NSW on the ground that he got 189 or 190 from other state as well, after paying NSW fee of 300


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Dear Fais and other fellow members
> 
> everyone here is speaking about reference number to foresee how many invitations will be issued by june.
> they usually compare 190 number with total number of 4000
> ...



accept my apologies
yes nsw website clearly say 4000 190 visas for 2014/2015
and they are able to nominate another 2000 candidate from february to june 2015

reference: Update 2014 applications - Live & Work in New South Wales

now i wonder why they are slow? why are not they issuing more? are they cheery picking and wouldnot issue to everyone to just meet their target for 2014.2015?


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

ILY said:


> Is there anyone whose application for Nomination has already been processed?



Looking for the same ! What is the last reference number which got a nomination from NSW? Guys anybody?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

189190aus said:


> Dear Fais,
> 
> Thank you for detailed response.
> can you please check in your email or records if you sent one payslip for one employment or was it one payslip for a year?
> ...


I was talking about assessment authority CO who responded back to me. 

When I applied for the visa, I front loaded the payslips so cant check the records now. 

As far as I remember, I uploaded my first payslip that I had, then one payslip from second year of employment and then one payslip from last year of employment. 

A friend of mine submitted a letter from employer stating the salary received during each year of employment and they accepted this evidence. So I think they are quite flexible in this regard. 

I would suggest you to upload whatever you have. If they require more, they will ask. DIBP case workers do not reject the visas on the basis of insufficient evidence without first asking about it. And they give 28 days to provide the information. 

If you don't provide the additional requested information within 28 days of request, even then they don't reject the visas. They try to understand the reason of unavailability. I found all the COs of DIBP and VETASSESS quite helpful and flexible. Don't worry, just prepare what you have and give true information about what you don't and why you don't have any evidence.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

189190aus said:


> accept my apologies
> yes nsw website clearly say 4000 190 visas for 2014/2015
> and they are able to nominate another 2000 candidate from february to june 2015
> 
> ...



One reason that I Think why they are slow is that they are waiting for more people with 60 or more points or with high English score. They are quite selective in terms of occupations as well.

I think there will be mass invitations in the month of June when they will think that there is no point waiting for high pointers.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Thanks buddy, but I am still doubtful. Much obliged. For example;
> 
> After the invitation and within the 14 days, you accepted.
> 
> ...


Some people have received nomination within 7 days of applying. I have seen their posts on this forum. Others are still waiting. So I think it is reasonable to assume that they will take one month (as we have experienced on this forum) to three months (as advertised).


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

FAIS said:


> One reason that I Think why they are slow is that they are waiting for more people with 60 or more points or with high English score. They are quite selective in terms of occupations as well.
> 
> I think there will be mass invitations in the month of June when they will think that there is no point waiting for high pointers.


i had the same thought at first instance
then realised that it will not be the case
one with 60 without SS wouldnot choose 190 as they just need to wait a month or two after june
unless one has family ties or friends or intentions to anyway settle in NSW

and secondly if they are from closed occupations in 189 like 2211 accountants or ICT
but again they wouldnot be a problem for me if they chose 190 NSW as they are in other ANZSCO to mine so would not take priority over me

So in nutshell i think NSW will not be issuing bulky invitations to everyone
they will not take this step if they think it will badly affect job market
however i think they would be issuing considerably good number of invites that almost everyone in this forum would be happy except for 2211 and ICT


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Dear
> there was a question in eoi asking about if you preferred working outside the capital city (Sydney)
> 
> what was your response to that?


I said Yes,


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> They accept AIOU.From which university your friend has done bachelor? Was it 3 years or 4 years?


He did 4 Years Degree, Software Engineering from City University Peshawar Pakistan.

What is AEI-NOOSR?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

ILY said:


> I said Yes,


if i change the answer to that question
would it change the date of effect?

by the way, are you able to secure job elsewhere not in sydney?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

dont mind on how many invitations left... we can't assume... the best thing we can do is we always check the website if the invitation is now closed... for the meantime, let's wait our invitation.... hahaha


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

some news?


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all
Want to ask on which website we can check regarding invitations? Are they selecting nurses for nomination


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

icewarp said:


> some news?


It looks like we do not have any activity today. I guess they are done for this week.


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

Kaur123 said:


> Hi all
> Want to ask on which website we can check regarding invitations? Are they selecting nurses for nomination



Hi Kaur

You may check the following link for the list of jobs. It shows that there are more the an occupation for nursing jobs.

http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

hitesh.shukla said:


> this through Agent Mate ...


Ok great, i did mine through an agent as well. Did you get a tax invoice for the payment made? I assume you sent him the money and he had to make the payment. Keen to know.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

This shows why they have prioritized English 
Language more important to Australian national identity than birthplace, poll finds - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

No News?


----------



## hitesh.shukla (Apr 27, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> is this reference number for NSW invitation for state nomination? in excel sheet, all reference numbers are in 4 digit.


this is for state invitation after filing for EOI, i haven't received the sponsorship yet. I will be filling for it today,


----------



## silent_watcher (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi All,
I wanted to know what happens post you have made the payment of 330 to NSW. what is the processing time, they claim it is 12 weeks. Are they taking 12 weeks or there is a faster turn around?

As always thanks in advance


----------



## shwedesai (Feb 18, 2015)

Guys , Can you please advise when should I be expecting an invite . 

EOI Submitted : 21st april 
IELTS pts : 10 
Age Pts : 30 
Education : 15 
experience : 5 

Total Points : 60 

ICT Business analyst. 

Please advise. Thanks !


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI Hitesh.shukla,

The number which you have provided is the EOI Number for your 190 Application. Since you got the invitation from NSW once you make the payment you will come to know the reference number which is of 4 digits number. You can check with your agent for the reference number once the payment is done.



hitesh.shukla said:


> this is for state invitation after filing for EOI, i haven't received the sponsorship yet. I will be filling for it today,


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

sgs said:


> I am not sure but looks like ppl who hv got invite were able to make payment of 330 or 300 aud. I have got invite..was able to submit the invite but was not able to make payment..this iis strange but hoping to make payment soon


Hey just drop them a mail or call them and they will send you a payment link. Guess they send that link even without you actually reaching out to them. But always better to keep them informed! Good luck!


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

I have done that SOM..but no payment link for me... Not sure why this has happened


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

Did anyone from 263111 get invite today


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Guys, 

Don't worry about the limit of 4000 nominations. Even if the limit is reached in May 2015, everyone will have to wait for another month or month and a half at max. before the counter is reset in July this year, which is very near.

I don't expect any considerable changes in the occupation list as well. I think ICT will remain there as it is one of the top sectors booming is NSW. Others will also be included in my opinion.

So don't worry, I can see that most of you, if not everyone, will eventually be nominated.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

leap said:


> Dear Jdesai, need ur motivational analysis for 55 pointers (including me).  My brother advised me to improve my language score (which is the only way to get remaining 5 points). But truth to be told, I m tired of it after attempting for 5 times and only falling short of 0.5 bands (either listening or reading). Unfortunately, PTE-A is not available in Pakistan, so cant go for this options as well
> Need expert opinion (specially from Dear Fais  ).....


PTE - A is available in Pakistan


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

leap said:


> Really !
> Dear Fais, Can u send me the details please.............................................................


Well, I have never contacted them myself. You can call them and check.

CAMS » PTE Academic


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Well, I have never contacted them myself. You can call them and check.
> 
> CAMS » PTE Academic


I have checked pearson official website Where can I take it - Pearson and could not find test centers in Pakistan.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

leap said:


> Really !
> Dear Fais, Can u send me the details please.............................................................


Also, you can contact the following establishment as well, although their certificate has expired.

Get admission in UK, Ireland, Canada, USA, Australia and Enjoy The Best Education. Study in UK. Study in Canada. Study in USA. Study in Australia. Study in Malaysia


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

leap said:


> I have checked pearson official website Where can I take it - Pearson and could not find test centers in Pakistan.


Contact the entities that I have listed. PTE can be taken at Pearson test centers and there are two centers available in Pakistan.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Please let me know as well when you contact them as I want to know this as well. They have mentioned about PTE A availability in Pakistan but I don't know for sure.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*Invitation*

1) What happens after I make a payment?

2) Does NSW assess my application check my points score, resume, education etc.? and if there are any issues in the points my application will be rejected? 

3) Do they also reject the application if the roles and responsibilities mentioned in the resume don't match.?
Eg. I worked as a Software Engineer and I changed my company and started working as a QA engineer (functional tester).

4) How much time does it take to get a reply from NSW regarding the approval?

5) How much time will it take to get the visa if I get the approval?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Please let me know as well when you contact them as I want to know this as well. They have mentioned about PTE A availability in Pakistan but I don't know for sure.


They are not available 

Although they were available 2/3 years back but now they are not and as per them PTE-A is not available in Pakistan


----------



## joe07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Guys need some advice i am newbie here and planning for Australia - Financial Investment Adviser (222311). Is there any specific forum for this group if yes please do share.

Experience - 9 years - (222311)

i want to apply directly without agent .. can anyone help me how to do so...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

leap said:


> Dear Jdesai, need ur motivational analysis for 55 pointers (including me).  My brother advised me to improve my language score (which is the only way to get remaining 5 points). But truth to be told, I m tired of it after attempting for 5 times and only falling short of 0.5 bands (either listening or reading). Unfortunately, PTE-A is not available in Pakistan, so cant go for this options as well
> Need expert opinion (specially from Dear Fais  ).....


You can try, NAATI test for Urdu that will give you 5 more points also. It will cost around AUD 2000 (test, material etc).


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

By any chance, will 55 point + IELTS overall 7 (261313) will get invited? Does any one has any information on this.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Contact the entities that I have listed. PTE can be taken at Pearson test centers and there are two centers available in Pakistan.


Fais, Please share the parson test centers detail which are available/operationalin Pakistan


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Below link is for who have submitted EOI after 20 March 2015 and waiting for invite of 8th May 2015

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-eagerly-awaited-may-8th-2015-a.html


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Fais, Please share the parson test centers detail which are available/operationalin Pakistan


Sorry man, I was mistaken. PTE A is not conducted in Pakistan. I sent them an email and they replied:

_Dear Candidate,

Thank you for contacting us.

Unfortunately, we currently do not have test centres available in Pakistan. I would advise you keep checking our website for updates as this may change as we go along. My apologies for the inconvenience cause.

Kind Regards

XXX

PLT Support Team
Language Testing

E: [email protected]
T: +44 (0)845 543 0243

Pearson - Always Learning
Learn more at PTE Academic - The English test that takes you places_


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

*NSW visa invitation recevied*

Hi guys, I just received my visa lodgement invitation by NSW today. I have updated my progress on the Google docs as well. Best of luck to everyone on here as well.

Regards,
Junaid


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Please let me know as well when you contact them as I want to know this as well. They have mentioned about PTE A availability in Pakistan but I don't know for sure.


I have recently checked from them. PTE is not available at the moment in Pakistan for quite a some time and there is no alternative option to that.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

HASAN007 said:


> By any chance, will 55 point + IELTS overall 7 (261313) will get invited? Does any one has any information on this.


I am in the same boat, I have seen few people got invited with this points breakup..hope we will be invited soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Congrats!

What is your reference number? And what date you submit your application? Thanks


junaidslife said:


> Hi guys, I just received my visa lodgement invitation by NSW today. I have updated my progress on the Google docs as well. Best of luck to everyone on here as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Junaid


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

No invitations today


----------



## hitesh.shukla (Apr 27, 2015)

junaidslife said:


> Hi guys, I just received my visa lodgement invitation by NSW today. I have updated my progress on the Google docs as well. Best of luck to everyone on here as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Junaid


HI Junaid 

As per the Google doc, i see that you have received the Visa lodging invitation in just 5 days ?.. is that correct ?


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes sir.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

junaidslife said:


> Hi guys, I just received my visa lodgement invitation by NSW today. I have updated my progress on the Google docs as well. Best of luck to everyone on here as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Junaid


Request you to update below excel.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually I think something messed up on the Google docs as I had received NSW invitation email on 9th April and I paid and submitted my application on the 12th April so you could say I go the invite in 17 days. I have fixed this on the docs now. Thank you.


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

You can see my details on the Google doc under the name "Junaid Hassan(junaidslife)"


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

junaidslife said:


> Hi guys, I just received my visa lodgement invitation by NSW today. I have updated my progress on the Google docs as well. Best of luck to everyone on here as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Junaid


What is this? Is it approval of NSW SS or the Invitation by NSW to apply for NSW SS Nomination?

Please mention your signature details, so that others can get to know.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Junaid 

What was your point break down ?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Junaid
> 
> What was your point break down ?


Dear Farhan, as per sheet here is the breakdown

Junaid Hassan(junaidslife)	UAE/Pakistan	261312	Developer Programmer	55	7	2	8


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Junaid 

Your message is incomplete.
what's your Ielts score and total DIBP points ?


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> I am in the same boat, I have seen few people got invited with this points breakup..hope we will be invited soon.:fingerscrossed:


Till now in 261313, 55 + people with 7 in all band (L:7,R:7,W:7,S:7) have got invitation.. i have not seen anyone with overall IELTS 7 have got invitation till now.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

hitesh.shukla said:


> HI Junaid
> 
> As per the Google doc, i see that you have received the Visa lodging invitation in just 5 days ?.. is that correct ?


No, as per sheet 3 cases have been approved so far, all within 20 (average) days of nomination application submission.

So you can count your days 20, 19, 18, 17,.........and can expect your response too.


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have launched my EOI on Febr 9th for visa 190, I chose any state as preference, however, in March 29th I updated my EOI and specified NSW as the preferred state,
> Would I still be considered for invitations taking place at the moment?
> thanks guys in advance,,
> ...


Any one can help me with the inquiry,, thanks,,


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> Any one can help me with the inquiry,, thanks,,


Please check at the skillselect account whether the date of effect has been changed or not?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Someone messed up the google sheet. the data are wrong including mine. What's wrong people?


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

junaidslife said:


> Hi guys, I just received my visa lodgement invitation by NSW today. I have updated my progress on the Google docs as well. Best of luck to everyone on here as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Junaid


Hi Junaid,
Congrats brother. So, what are the next steps for now and what documents you need to prepare? I am just asking with the hope that i might get the invitation and hence prepare accordingly beforehand.

Congrats again: )

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Read This:*

1)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-3.html#post6980362


If you could go through this thread, it would solve most of your queries.





iftekhar109 said:


> Hi Junaid,
> Congrats brother. So, what are the next steps for now and what documents you need to prepare? I am just asking with the hope that i might get the invitation and hence prepare accordingly beforehand.
> 
> Congrats again: )
> ...


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

iftekhar109 said:


> Hi Junaid,
> Congrats brother. So, what are the next steps for now and what documents you need to prepare? I am just asking with the hope that i might get the invitation and hence prepare accordingly beforehand.
> 
> Congrats again: )
> ...



Thanks brother. I have agent who had just forwarded me the email from NSW, according to the email I am eligible to lodge the visa application which I can do once I receive the email from DIBP which should come shortly. I have been told that I don't require any other extra documents apart from the ones I had provided to my agent for NSW's application. Other than that I need to fill the visa forms 80 & 1221 and pay the visa application fee of $3520. The agent said that it should take about 6 months to get the visa approved(my cousin got it in 4 months). Hope this helps.

Best of luck,
Junaid


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

looks like there is no IELTS 7 (over all)
If some one has got L:7, R:7:S:7,W:6/6.5) NSW will consider it as IELTS band 6.
Not sure what are the chances for IELTS 7 (overall)


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

My IELTS score was L:7, R:7.5, W:7.5 & S:7.5. NSW considers the minimum score which as you can see in my case was 7.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Gr8Indian got SS nomination today.
Request someone to update excel file.


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

junaidslife said:


> My IELTS score was L:7, R:7.5, W:7.5 & S:7.5. NSW considers the minimum score which as you can see in my case was 7.


It means there is no overall 7 thing in NSW.. either it is 6 or 7 or 8 
whoever got 6/6.5 minimum will in band 6


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Junaid 

Your Ielts score is pretty good. It.clearly shows they are still inviting 7 each and 8 each applicants, waiting for turn of 6 each Ielts


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*Invitation*

Can someone please answer my questions...

1) what happens after I make a payment?

2) Does NSW assess my application, check my points score, resume, education etc.? and if there are any issues in the points will my application be rejected? 

3) Do they also reject the application if the roles and responsibilities mentioned in the resume don't match.?
Eg. I work as a Software Engineer and I changed my company and started working as a QA engineer (functional tester).

4) How much time does it take to get a reply from NSW regarding the approval?

5) How much time will it take to get the visa if I get the approval?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Did u got incitation????


No desai....my friend...Gr8Indian.
He got nomination from NSW. Skillselect approval...he will lodge visa application now.
I am mech1.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Ok...Whats uour occupation,breakdown and EOI DATE........


Check excel.
Mech1...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...Whats uour occupation,breakdown and EOI DATE........
> ...


I think Mechanical,Electronics and electrical engineers havent received any invitation.....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> I think Mechanical,Electronics and electrical engineers havent received any invitation.....


Correct...no case is observed till now.
Sometimes I think of creating a 70 pointer fake account for mechanical engineer for 190 NSW to test NSW...but that's not ethically correct.
Mech guys, what do you say? Should we test NSW?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > I think Mechanical,Electronics and electrical engineers havent received any invitation.....
> ...


What country you from????


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> What country you from????


...


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Why are they waiting so much for send the invitations>?

There are a lot of applicants waiting...

mmm maybe they do not wants the ielts 6... and are waiting for more ielts 7

I think It would be easy for them, just put in que occupation list of requirements that all the applicants must have ielts 7 and that is it. It would be easy..


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

icewrap,

They haven't invited 7 in all bands holders too


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I am from 263111, with 7 in all bands and 2.5 years skilled experience


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Guess pls.


:bowl:


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

sgs said:


> I have done that SOM..but no payment link for me... Not sure why this has happened


Oh that is strange! How long have you been waiting for this link? Did you call them?


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> icewrap,
> 
> They haven't invited 7 in all bands holders too



Guys, I think 7, 6 band speculation will always be on. But I am sure they have a more complex criteria combination to deal with. Expected job Openings v/s applications v/s years of experience v/s relevance v/s Language v/s their own state priorities (they may prefer families or bachelors ..that can also be a criteria) and God knows what else ! And as seen there is no set pattern about 7s before 6s as well ! It has been random or a complicated logic  ! So all we can do is hope our applications are honored and our time and effort does not go waste! Good luck people!


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

icewarp said:


> Why are they waiting so much for send the invitations>?
> 
> There are a lot of applicants waiting...
> 
> ...


me and my wife both are IELTS 6 band.
we got invite to apply for nomination.
I applied for Nomination already last week!!


----------



## patsa.ganesh (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi frnds,

I lodged NSW SS in Feb15 for 261313. my IELTS was R: 8, L:7.5, W:6, S:6. Over all: 7.
age 30
edu: 15
exp:10
nsw ss: 5 total 60.
what is the chance of getting invitation and probably when?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Is any Internal Auditor got invite recently please update
> 
> Thx


 aNY NEWS Dear?


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Since 24/4 
.yep i called and they said they will be sending it shortly.


----------



## amirmz5 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,
Any news from NSW for 233914 (Engineering Technologist)?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

*nswnimonation*

hurry!:juggle:
m so glad to let you know that i have got my nsw SS approved today.
thank you so much for your support and i am sure i will keep getting that throughout this visa process. 
just for your information

EOI submission date 4/3/2015 under 312211 with 55 points and ielts 7 each
Nsw invitation date 27/3/2015
application lodged 1/4/2015
NSW nomination approved 30/4/2015


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> hurry!:juggle:
> m so glad to let you know that i have got my nsw SS approved today.
> thank you so much for your support and i am sure i will keep getting that throughout this visa process.
> just for your information
> ...


Congratulations my friend 

all the best in what ever is next


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I wish NSW start issuing invitations to Mechanical Engrs tomorrow onwards in this week.


Looks like NSW don't want any Mechanical Engineer for this financial year.:confused2:


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> hurry!:juggle:
> m so glad to let you know that i have got my nsw SS approved today.
> thank you so much for your support and i am sure i will keep getting that throughout this visa process.
> just for your information
> ...


Thanks great news congrats. How many of the Feb applicants have got a nomination approval?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

khashab said:


> Congratulations my friend
> 
> all the best in what ever is next


thank you so much bro.


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Congratulation, buddy. also wish all of the 55 pointers including myself can get the invitation soon... 



Sarim.ali143 said:


> hurry!:juggle:
> m so glad to let you know that i have got my nsw SS approved today.
> thank you so much for your support and i am sure i will keep getting that throughout this visa process.
> just for your information
> ...


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> hurry!:juggle:
> m so glad to let you know that i have got my nsw SS approved today.
> thank you so much for your support and i am sure i will keep getting that throughout this visa process.
> just for your information
> ...


:second:congratulation


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations |||



Sarim.ali143 said:


> hurry!:juggle:
> m so glad to let you know that i have got my nsw SS approved today.
> thank you so much for your support and i am sure i will keep getting that throughout this visa process.
> just for your information
> ...


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> hurry!:juggle:
> m so glad to let you know that i have got my nsw SS approved today.
> thank you so much for your support and i am sure i will keep getting that throughout this visa process.
> just for your information
> ...



congratulation :cheer2:


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

Any news for Computer Network and systems engineer 263111 yet?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

naveenoronha said:


> Thanks great news congrats. How many of the Feb applicants have got a nomination approval?


thank you. 
i actually submitted my EOI in march and applied for SS on the 1st of april. i hope all the feb applicants have their SS approved already.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

keyur said:


> congratulation :cheer2:


thank you keyur


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

why no invitation for 263111 yet

Really tensed about NSW state sponsorship, are they going to issue invites to 263111


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

All please keep the tracking sheet updated


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear All,

Those who have filled NSW online form, is there any provision there to attach document for each company, qualification separately in the form?

How many additional documents can be submitted?

Please help.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

waaaaaa my patience .. my patience..... almost gone.... grrrr...

maybe i will take english test now... grrrrrr


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarim Ali

Congrats bro !! And welcome to Sydney


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have a quick question here, I'd appreciate if experts could clear the doubt I have here:

My ACS assessment says that "The following employment after April 2011 is considered as skilled employment."
So in my EOI, I mentioned my Skilled Employment from 01-April-2011.
Did I do it right or do I have to change the date to 01-May-2011?

Please note: I am not claiming any points for my experience.
Thanks.


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

Seems like lot of 263111 folks including me is been waiting for the invitation. Keep calm and hope for the best


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you bro.hopefully you ll also get an inv soon









farhanvayani said:


> Sarim Ali
> 
> Congrats bro !! And welcome to Sydney


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should update your EOI with "01-May-2011" for Skilled Employment.





xehny said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question here, I'd appreciate if experts could clear the doubt I have here:
> 
> ...


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

It's very interesting, I can't find "Skilled Employment Date" in my EOI, can you please clarify where have you put your statement of your skilled employment? Thanks. 





xehny said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question here, I'd appreciate if experts could clear the doubt I have here:
> 
> ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

MahmudRochy said:


> Looks like NSW don't want any Mechanical Engineer for this financial year.:confused2:


Oh God,
You have reformed millions of lives,
At least give me consolation that now it's my turn.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There should be a statement something similar to the following in your ACS skill assessment....

"The following employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135199 (ICT Managers nec) of the ANZSCO Code."





a21071 said:


> It's very interesting, I can't find "Skilled Employment Date" in my EOI, can you please clarify where have you put your statement of your skilled employment? Thanks.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

rk2oz said:


> Seems like lot of 263111 folks including me is been waiting for the invitation. Keep calm and hope for the best


Hoping for the best


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Thank you bro.hopefully you ll also get an inv soon


Congrats, Sarim

Can you please share your reference number.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi All

Got my SS approved & DIBP invite today  .... Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped in every stages of this process...


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You should update your EOI with "01-May-2011" for Skilled Employment.


I did the same mistake. In my Acs letter it's been mentioned as After Sep 2015. But, i put September 1 as the skilled start date. It doesn't change my point though as i not claiming point for skills.
My question is, can i change it now as i have already invited by NSW and applied for nomination? 
Expert, please help.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

All The Best!!!



SreeSam said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got my SS approved & DIBP invite today  .... Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped in every stages of this process...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As you have just applied for NSW SS Nomination, your EOI should be in SUBMITTED status. You should go ahead and update your EOI at the first opportunity.

This won't affect anything, so just do it now..to reflect the correct information as per ACS letter.




iftekhar109 said:


> I did the same mistake. In my Acs letter it's been mentioned as After Sep 2015. But, i put September 1 as the skilled start date. It doesn't change my point though as i not claiming point for skills.
> My question is, can i change it now as i have already invited by NSW and applied for nomination?
> Expert, please help.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## hitesh.shukla (Apr 27, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hitesh,
> 
> Congrats, what is your reference number, just for my information


Here is the ref number - 3910, i filed it today.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

hitesh.shukla said:


> here is the ref number - 3910, i filed it today.


omg....


----------



## Hasdude (Mar 24, 2015)

*System admins*

Hey guys,
Just wanted to ask whether anyone has any news with regards to Sys admins (262113)? Is there a possibility that it will be included in the next NSW CSOL update which is scheduled for July? Any info is greatly appreciated!!

Cheers


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got my SS approved & DIBP invite today  .... Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped in every stages of this process...


:second: for today

congrats my friend. all the best.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you.
my ref no was 275*


haqureshi said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you bro.hopefully you ll also get an inv soon
> ...


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Congrats SreeSam, hope everything else moves quickly!. You doing this by your self or through an agent? If through an agent, did he give you a tax invoice for your SS application payment of 300$?




SreeSam said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got my SS approved & DIBP invite today  .... Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped in every stages of this process...


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

hitesh.shukla said:


> Here is the ref number - 3910, i filed it today.


 It is almost Over!


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

icewarp said:


> It is almost Over!


All IELTS 6, lets R.I.P 

Doors are closed in NSW as well for all IELTS 6 ICT, same would be in 2015-16


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As you have just applied for NSW SS Nomination, your EOI should be in SUBMITTED status. You should go ahead and update your EOI at the first opportunity.
> 
> This won't affect anything, so just do it now..to reflect the correct information as per ACS letter.


Thanks Jeeten

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> najamhussian,
> 
> Not sure why NSW didn't issue invitation for 263111, only 3 ppl in this forum got invite for 263111.
> 
> I really very badly need the invite, I have been waiting for state sponsorship from past 1 year now


I am on same boat man, waiting since Aug 2014. I think, they don't need 263111. They are only interested in other ICT except 263111. There are many 263111 with IELTS7 but no invited. It looks like, only option left for us to improve IELTS or experience where ever possible.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> najamhussian,
> 
> Not sure why NSW didn't issue invitation for 263111, only 3 ppl in this forum got invite for 263111.
> 
> I really very badly need the invite, I have been waiting for state sponsorship from past 1 year now


What is your case details, please mention them, we may be of any help to you.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> I am on same boat man, waiting since Aug 2014. I think, they don't need 263111. They are only interested in other ICT except 263111. There are many 263111 with IELTS7 but no invited. It looks like, only option left for us to improve IELTS or experience where ever possible.


Guys

*263111 *is Sponsored by following States Try these also, don't just depend on NSW.

New South Wales 190 
Northern Territory 190 & 489
South Australia 190 & 489
Victoria 190 & 489
Western Australia 190 & 489

Hope you will get it.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

ILY said:


> Guys
> 
> *263111 *is Sponsored by following States Try these also, don't just depend on NSW.
> 
> ...


Hello ILY,
Is it possible to submit multiple EOIs for multiple States?
For instance, I have an EOI for NSW, can I now file another EOI for SA?
If yes, could you provide some details or any document to read?

Thanks.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

190 processing is also stopped by DIBP, so chill guys, it will start again in June or July. Meanwhile your SS will be in process.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ang-lodged-jan-feb-2015-a-19.html#post7041882


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Of course, do it, you can do several.. 

NSW wont know if you make another EOI for SA


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

xehny said:


> Hello ILY,
> Is it possible to submit multiple EOIs for multiple States?
> For instance, I have an EOI for NSW, can I now file another EOI for SA?
> If yes, could you provide some details or any document to read?
> ...


as of now many people on Forum told that you can have multiple EOI, so go ahead man. Try All.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Of course, do it, you can do several..
> 
> NSW wont know if you make another EOI for SA


But you can only apply for Queensland (needs bank statement of AUD 30K) and not the SA unless you have 2 years of Australian work experience in Internal Audit.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

icewarp said:


> hitesh.shukla said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the ref number - 3910, i filed it today.
> ...


Dont worry and trust me....its not over.....more then 500 apllications are void according to my agent......


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

ILY said:


> But you can only apply for Queensland (needs bank statement of AUD 30K) and not the SA unless you have 2 years of Australian work experience in Internal Audit.


Most of ICT has only option of 189, 190 NSW (6 IELTS) & 190 Victoria (7 IELTS). Rest all states are extremely difficult. Queensland does not have ICT on list.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Dont worry and trust me....its not over.....more then 500 apllications are void according to my agent......


You must be kidding but on the other hand giving us some hope. Lets b optimistic then guys . Wish these 500 figures increase to 1000 +


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello ILY,

I am from 263111, with 55 points, 2.4 years skilled experience and 7 in all IELTS.

I have applied for NSW in first week of February.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello ILY,
> 
> I am from 263111, with 55 points, 2.4 years skilled experience and 7 in all IELTS.
> 
> I have applied for NSW in first week of February.



You still have a chance man, don't worry. Ielts 7 should have good hope. I am from 263111 with 7 years experience but Ielts 6. Meanwhile please help me to improve my Ielts


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Why not go for 189 after 8 months


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

ILY said:


> But you can only apply for Queensland (needs bank statement of AUD 30K) and not the SA unless you have 2 years of Australian work experience in Internal Audit.


Dear, get the 190 Visa in Qsld is impossible for us offshore, because you need to be an Internal Auditor registered, and for be registered you had to have lived there at least one year before in order to get it.


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

THIS POST IS NOT A RELATED WITH 190 , BUT I JUST WANT TO SHARE MY THOUGHTS AND WISH ONE DAY DIBP MAKE SOME CHANGES IN THEIR POLICIES......

it is very hard to understand their policies . for example victorian graduates are not getting any benefits from the state , still they have only option of NSW 190 or 489. for some professions vic expect five years of exp and for the same profession NSW expect 2 years exp . it doesnt make sense . the interesting thing is there are same requirements for 489 and 190 for victoria . why would candidate go for 489 if the requirement are same . i am not talking about all the occupations. australian graduate tradies have to go for job ready program after their studies which is one year process . but after the completion of that JRP they are not able to lodge any visa except 457 and RSMS , then what is the worth of doing JRP which cost them around 3000 aud . i think the state should consider the local graduates who assessed their skills from the assessing authorities . i highly recommend tradies to go for 457 don't do


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

don't do JRP .


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

all the states should have same requirements for same occupations and that job offer requirement should be removed . i have got a full time job offer in victoria but it is not working for me to get vic ss ....


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

if the other states will also reduce their requirements like NSW , it will also reduce the burden from NSW .....


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

nishantpatil said:


> me and my wife both are IELTS 6 band.
> we got invite to apply for nomination.
> I applied for Nomination already last week!!


Congrats!!


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello ILY,
> 
> I am from 263111, with 55 points, 2.4 years skilled experience and 7 in all IELTS.
> 
> I have applied for NSW in first week of February.


Check here, you can apply for other states also.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> You still have a chance man, don't worry. Ielts 7 should have good hope. I am from 263111 with 7 years experience but Ielts 6. Meanwhile please help me to improve my Ielts


Leave IELTS go for NAATI Urdu test to get 5 more points for 189.


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got my SS approved & DIBP invite today  .... Thanks to all the members of the forum who helped in every stages of this process...


Congrats!!


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Guys, why are you worried? NSW will reset the counter in July 2015.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Dear, get the 190 Visa in Qsld is impossible for us offshore, because you need to be an Internal Auditor registered, and for be registered you had to have lived there at least one year before in order to get it.



I think you just need to have CIA certification and membership to be considered as Registered Auditor. Call them.


----------



## Houseg (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Fellows
I received NSW nomination (55; IELTS=7+ each) and loged EOI last week. Today i received my 3rd attempt IELTS result and scored 8 in each band. I think i have now qualified for 189 now but the seats are very limited for 2631313 Software Engineer. 

What do you guya recommend?? I do want to vacate a seat for other NSW candidatea but I am not sure about 189. Can i have 2 EOI simeltaneously and let go 190 if i get 189 invite.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

ILY said:


> I think you just need to have CIA certification and membership to be considered as Registered Auditor. Call them.


Dear, I had called ASIC several months ago. They told and sent me an email where clearly states that is mandatory you have lived and worked at least one year in Australia on the field of auditing.
http://www.asic.gov.au/

Regars


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Houseg said:


> Hi Fellows
> I received NSW nomination (55; IELTS=7+ each) and loged EOI last week. Today i received my 3rd attempt IELTS result and scored 8 in each band. I think i have now qualified for 189 now but the seats are very limited for 2631313 Software Engineer.
> 
> What do you guya recommend?? I do want to vacate a seat for other NSW candidatea but I am not sure about 189. Can i have 2 EOI simeltaneously and let go 190 if i get 189 invite.


Better you go for 189, because just after 2 months, New quota for 189 will be released so you don't need to worry. 189 is best option for you than 190, as it is also slow now.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Guys, why are you worried? NSW will reset the counter in July 2015.


Dear, As far I am concerned, please all that guys-Nsw go to the hell..

And why?

Because is ridiculous how they have issued so many 190 visas for these impatient people that are and were always able to get 189 visa.

Just, It does not make sense.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

In oct intake some agents have developed techniques like faster loading of NSW application page and block other applicants link etc. This made them able to lodge their all client's applications. I know this matter and brought in NSW official's knowledge. Don't know what NSW have done after that.
I know what can be done in this intake and also know that the same agents are doing so. I have some agents name. Some among this forum wondered for such cases too and asked "how is it possible" too.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Dear tirik we live in a freedom world dubbed internet, please let us to know wht the hell is happened with these guys...


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> hurry!:juggle:
> m so glad to let you know that i have got my nsw SS approved today.
> thank you so much for your support and i am sure i will keep getting that throughout this visa process.
> just for your information
> ...



Congratulation mate = )
our fingers are crossed for our invitation 
by the way, can you please let me know your points break up in particularly did you claim for skilled employment, if yes how many and what evidence you provided for it.

thanks


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> All IELTS 6, lets R.I.P
> 
> Doors are closed in NSW as well for all IELTS 6 ICT, same would be in 2015-16


i guess its not yet over
according to my understanding, reference number are for all state sponsored visas which include 132, 188, 189 and 489 

however i suspect NSW is cheery picking candidates so its not that everyone would be picked up to meet their annual target by june

references:
SkillSelect

Update 2014 applications - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

ILY said:


> 190 processing is also stopped by DIBP, so chill guys, it will start again in June or July. Meanwhile your SS will be in process.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ang-lodged-jan-feb-2015-a-19.html#post7041882


any reference of it mate?
official?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

189190aus said:


> ILY said:
> 
> 
> > 190 processing is also stopped by DIBP, so chill guys, it will start again in June or July. Meanwhile your SS will be in process.
> ...


Its rumor......i m 100 percent sure because state nominations doesnt depend on financial year or ceiling....so be hopeful,patient and wait.....


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Its rumor......i m 100 percent sure because state nominations doesnt depend on financial year or ceiling....so be hopeful,patient and wait.....


i guess the same
either rumor or misunderstanding...as the link he referred in his post was about a candidate whom CO said about his progress which i doubt might be for other state not NSW

if there had been such a situation both immi and nsw site would state so.... so waiting for coming monday or tuesday for official confirmation


bytheway can i know your points break and have you got sponsor or invite yet?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

189190aus said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Its rumor......i m 100 percent sure because state nominations doesnt depend on financial year or ceiling....so be hopeful,patient and wait.....
> ...


still waiting for invitation,55, 7 each, electronics engineer,Eoi 13 March.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspx

The first link shows the data since 2011 which shows on an average department grant 18000,190 visa from 2011 till 2014....like 16000 till 24000 last year.

The second link mentions that 2014 till 2015 only 5892 nominations granted so visa can be less than that till march and in one month that is april,department cannot grant 15000 visa.so its rumor and 189 and 190 both are not exhausted and department must be looking for granting visa.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Congratulation mate = )
> our fingers are crossed for our invitation
> by the way, can you please let me know your points break up in particularly did you claim for skilled employment, if yes how many and what evidence you provided for it.
> 
> thanks


hi 189190aus,
thank you so much and keep your fingers crossed  :fingerscrossed:
i hope you get some good news very soon.
Now coming back to your questions, No,i haven't claimed any points for skilled emp. 
Following are my details
Age 24 years=25 points ( will turn 25 in july) 
Ielts 10 points (9,8.5,7,8)
Study 10 points (adv diploma)
Code :312211 civil Eng draftsperson
2 years Aus study 5 points
Community language 5 points (passed the naati test at Paraprofess. level. 

Total 55 points for now.
i would have got 60 points in july but thats when they implement any proposed changes , thus thats the only reason why i accepted SS.:eyebrows:


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Mate jdesai is right don't listen to anyone only trust official figure. I sent email to nsw and received reply stating that they are still inviting people and will keep doing it till the end of June and at later stage they will update FAQ on their site. This platform is really funny people talking crap like blocking other people with link and all that god knows agent software and all. Lol
Be mature and wait. filtering applicants not that easy they have to consider so many things. as per That guy who said dibp has stopped 190 visa bcs of ceeling let me correct u ceeling doesn't apply to state nominated visa . Even if DIBP has reached it's annual ceeling of total migrants it doesn't mean nsw will not fill 4000 quota. Nsw will issue 4000 invitation then if DIBP doesn't wanna issue visa in this year they will hold it for two months it's just a matter of time. again no one has information about this intake as of now everyone is bluffing just jdesai is true only trust official figure. 

Wait for 1 week dibp will update April nomination number. 
And pls stop making noise with ref num . 
Ref num is not invitation num. ( who wants to bet) wait and watch.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> 189190aus said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulation mate = )
> ...


Sarim.....i am also preparing for NAATI...are you in Australia??if yes please send me your number in message.
thanks.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> hi 189190aus,
> thank you so much and keep your fingers crossed  :fingerscrossed:
> i hope you get some good news very soon.
> Now coming back to your questions, No,i haven't claimed any points for skilled emp.
> ...



ahan nice mate
i heard someone on this forum to go for naati urdu to get extra 5 points
have you got some info with regard to naati? as in are these tests conducted in pakistan or any near by country? and paraprofess. level of yours? whats the test content and is it relevant to my field of accountancy and audit?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Mate jdesai is right don't listen to anyone only trust official figure. I sent email to nsw and received reply stating that they are still inviting people and will keep doing it till the end of June and at later stage they will update FAQ on their site. This platform is really funny people talking crap like blocking other people with link and all that god knows agent software and all. Lol
> Be mature and wait. filtering applicants not that easy they have to consider so many things. as per That guy who said dibp has stopped 190 visa bcs of ceeling let me correct u ceeling doesn't apply to state nominated visa . Even if DIBP has reached it's annual ceeling of total migrants it doesn't mean nsw will not fill 4000 quota. Nsw will issue 4000 invitation then if DIBP doesn't wanna issue visa in this year they will hold it for two months it's just a matter of time. again no one has information about this intake as of now everyone is bluffing just jdesai is true only trust official figure.
> 
> Wait for 1 week dibp will update April nomination number.
> ...



i agree with you with both point
first one is not rumor... it might be right as user conveyed here on this forum so cannt say its outright lie but important is that its not relevant to us... the one who said about this was invited by south australia not NSW
second one about ref number... i totally agree with you as i did post afew hours back that reference number is assigned not just to 190 visa but to all state visas of nsw and as per immi.gov.au only 1600 or 1700 190 visas had been issued till march 2015 in 2014-2015

but i just wonder why they are not issuing massively to meet their desired target? why are they STILL cheery picking WHEN THEY ARE JUST 2 MONTHS AWAY?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Naati test*



189190aus said:


> ahan nice mate
> i heard someone on this forum to go for naati urdu to get extra 5 points
> have you got some info with regard to naati? as in are these tests conducted in pakistan or any near by country? and paraprofess. level of yours? whats the test content and is it relevant to my field of accountancy and audit?


Yes. I have passed Paraprofessional Interpreter's test (Eng to Urdu and Urdu to English both directions)
This test is not related to any course or a special skill set. They test your language and award points for that. Anyone can claim these 5 points by passing the tests. 
please visit naati.com.au
I haven't seen any details if they have any test centre in Pakistan because they have limited number of tests for different languages and have a few oversease test locations. 

here is the test info booklet
http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/Accreditation_by_Testing_booklet.pdf

unfortunately according to this booklet there is no test centre in Pakistan.  
fly to dubai  lane:


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Yes. I have passed Paraprofessional Interpreter's test (Eng to Urdu and Urdu to English both directions)
> This test is not related to any course or a special skill set. They test your language and award points for that. Anyone can claim these 5 points by passing the tests.
> please visit naati.com.au
> I haven't seen any details if they have any test centre in Pakistan because they have limited number of tests for different languages and have a few oversease test locations.
> ...



dubai just for naati?
i would rather go dubai for PTE-A and at last resort but not that desperate


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Friends,

My application is approved. I got the DIBP email and NSW SS approval email this morning!

Updated the excel sheet already.

Wishing best luck to rest of you!


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

blehill said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My application is approved. I got the DIBP email and NSW SS approval email this morning!
> 
> ...



Congratulations!

what is your reference number?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

All The Best!!!




blehill said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My application is approved. I got the DIBP email and NSW SS approval email this morning!
> 
> ...


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Yes. I have passed Paraprofessional Interpreter's test (Eng to Urdu and Urdu to English both directions)
> This test is not related to any course or a special skill set. They test your language and award points for that. Anyone can claim these 5 points by passing the tests.
> please visit naati.com.au
> I haven't seen any details if they have any test centre in Pakistan because they have limited number of tests for different languages and have a few oversease test locations.
> ...


Only Professional translator test is available at overseas locations . This test is quite expensive if attempting in Dubai (1405$) each direction. :confused2: It would be good to improve Ielts or try Pte. But I guess, PTE is difficult as well if English is not at a level to pass Ielts in good band.


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Blehill,

I remember you had mentioned that you also cudnt make payment in first go..am i right?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

any invites today
specially for someone from 263111


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi blehill

I need your help can you ping me ur personal mail id or contact details please

I am very worried as sstill not got link to make payment


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

sgs said:


> Hi blehill
> 
> I need your help can you ping me ur personal mail id or contact details please
> 
> I am very worried as sstill not got link to make payment


do not worry mate
you took your steps and informed the concerned person
so be at ease... the ball is in their court for which you dont need to worry about

by the way, did you open the application link quite many times or what?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

189190aus said:


> dubai just for naati?
> i would rather go dubai for PTE-A and at last resort but not that desperate


You can not attempt PTE in Dubai unless you are UAE Resident. On Dubai visit visa you can not attempt PTE-A exams in Dubai but NAATI is possible.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

ILY said:


> You can not attempt PTE in Dubai unless you are UAE Resident. On Dubai visit visa you can not attempt PTE-A exams in Dubai but NAATI is possible.


oh my i didnt know that
thanks for info 
how about istanbul turkey for pte-a?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

ILY said:


> You can not attempt PTE in Dubai unless you are UAE Resident. On Dubai visit visa you can not attempt PTE-A exams in Dubai but NAATI is possible.


btw you are the only one in internal audit to get NSW invitation
what do you suggest if i change my anzsco code from external to internal audit?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Eperts!
> 
> Please listen to my concern, this is related to NSW only and your are the best ppl to answer.
> 
> ...


Vicky, you don't have to do anything.
Your EOI is submitted in Feb. So in 8th may round you will be invited surely. Even though your points amended in April, your EOI submitted in Feb and points are auto upgraded.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Vicky, you don't have to do anything.
> Your EOI is submitted in Feb. So in 8th may round you will be invited surely. Even though your points amended in April, your EOI submitted in Feb and points are auto upgraded.


how come mate?
his eoi is submitted in feb... fine but if he update his employment points today then his date of effect would be today! not feb!
secondly and most importantly... he didnt apply for 189 before..he applied in feb for 190 visa


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Eperts!
> 
> Please listen to my concern, this is related to NSW only and your are the best ppl to answer.
> 
> ...


i will not be suggesting which one to go for
but i would like to share my opinion

if you update your eoi today with employment points (provided that you have new assessment letter of experience till date)
then your date of effect would be today

if you select 189 or 190 or both TODAY, your date of effect would be same... so if you go for both, do mind that you would not be getting 189 invite till August (not july because they would be giving invites to people who applied in April of your anzsco code)
however i believe if you apply for 190
there are high chances that you would get 190 visa by first week of june

one more thing...you could have done something special
the special strategy is that...apply for 189 now and apply for 190 in first week of june so you might be able to stretch the date of 190 which might correspond to 189 invite then you would have choice 
however i have 2 main concerns 
1) risk... its just an assumed scenario
2) most important point.. i have serious doubts that if you update your eoi later in june to opt for 190 as well then your date of effect would be when you update it! so your 189 date of effect would be of first week of june ....putting you at more risk side for 189 visa


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

189190aus said:


> how come mate?
> his eoi is submitted in feb... fine but if he update his employment points today then his date of effect would be today! not feb!
> secondly and most importantly... he didnt apply for 189 before..he applied in feb for 190 visa


But he has not amended anything.
And selecting 189 does not affect EOI submission date!!!


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> But he has not amended anything.
> And selecting 189 does not affect EOI submission date!!!


he would be amending as he would be changing his points by adding 5 points of skilled employment


----------



## amirmz5 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi experts,
I have a big question, please give me your opinions:
I submitted my EOI on 18/2/2015, 233914 Engineering technologist, with 55 + 5 points for NSW. Here is my point breakdown:
Age 30
English 0 (my 8th IELTS: L8 R8.5 S7.5 W6.5)
Education 15
Experience: 10
I have a big dilemma to go for another IELTS or waiting for invitation?
My estimate date for IELTS will be 13th Jun 2015.
I appreciate your time and consideration.-


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

amirmz5 said:


> Hi experts,
> I have a big question, please give me your opinions:
> I submitted my EOI on 18/2/2015, 233914 Engineering technologist, with 55 + 5 points for NSW. Here is my point breakdown:
> Age 30
> ...


go for ielts, provided that you have focused study plan.. that is work on your weaknesses and flaws
you can do it
you are just 0.5 away in writing
if you get golden 7 in each you would be eligible for 189 and would be in first tier in 190


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just login into your SkillSelect account and confirm the following for your Current 190 applicaiton....

* Date of effect
* Date submitted

I think know that your *Date of effect* would be Today's Date .... if you had left *To-Date* for your Current Employment as "BLANK" at the time of submitting your EOI on 9th Feb 2015.

Confirm this and then we can discuss further....

There is no reason to be concerned about...we will find a solution on this....




Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Eperts!
> 
> Please listen to my concern, this is related to NSW only and your are the best ppl to answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

His POINTS would be AUTO UPGRADED ....... IF AND ONLY IF.....He had left his *To-Date* for his Current Employment as "BLANK" at the time of submitting his EOI on 9th Feb 2015....

I have asked him to confirm few things...and based on this...we can suggest him the next steps....




tirik.ijrad said:


> Vicky, you don't have to do anything.
> Your EOI is submitted in Feb. So in 8th may round you will be invited surely. Even though your points amended in April, your EOI submitted in Feb and points are auto upgraded.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Eperts!
> ...


Thanks my friend for your response. I have finally submitted my 189 EOI with 60 points on 1 May date.

It was not auto updated and even it was auto updated date of effect would have changed so doesn't matter if I update or system.

I am planning to withdraw my application from 190 now. Just last favor ( though I know nobody can predict future), do you think I can get invite by 1st round of Oct as I will be loosing 5 points after 17th Oct of age?

P.S.- My main interest is 189, delay of invite does not matter. Also I don't want to block one invite from NSW 2613 guys when I have chances under 189


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> Thanks my friend for your response. I have finally submitted my 189 EOI with 60 points on 1 May date.
> 
> It was not auto updated and even it was auto updated date of effect would have changed so doesn't matter if I update or system.
> 
> ...


Salute you for your gesture!!!
Best of luck for your future mate.
Well done.


----------



## Moh56 (Feb 1, 2015)

Guys I have received the nsw state sponsorship for occupation code 224111 Actuary. I lodged in my EOI in 2/3/15 received the invitation first week of April and now received my state sponsorship on 29th of April with an invitation from DIBP. So last stage guys so hopefully this goes well. It was a long frustrating wait for this whole process. But what to do.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> Thanks my friend for your response. I have finally submitted my 189 EOI with 60 points on 1 May date.
> 
> It was not auto updated and even it was auto updated date of effect would have changed so doesn't matter if I update or system.
> 
> ...



if your occupation is in list, then i am pretty sure you will get invite by end of august or first round of october


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF there aren't any IMMI RULE changes in JULY 2015, then you might get an invite by 1st round of October considering that you have submitted your 189 EOI today...





Vicky2015 said:


> Thanks my friend for your response. I have finally submitted my 189 EOI with 60 points on 1 May date.
> 
> It was not auto updated and even it was auto updated date of effect would have changed so doesn't matter if I update or system.
> 
> ...


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

amirmz5 said:


> Hi experts,
> I have a big question, please give me your opinions:
> I submitted my EOI on 18/2/2015, 233914 Engineering technologist, with 55 + 5 points for NSW. Here is my point breakdown:
> Age 30
> ...


Go for IELTS..Infact I would suggest you to go for PTE as you already attempted IELTS 8 times without luck so its better to try PTE now since success rate of PTE is much higher compared to IELTS

With 55 points,its all luck now as far as NSW is concerned as there are ample 55 pointers with very few places up for grabs

I would say that "There is no point waiting for things to happen...make it happen instead"

So prepare well and crack PTE and get those precious 10points


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

sgs said:


> Hi Blehill,
> 
> I remember you had mentioned that you also cudnt make payment in first go..am i right?


Yes u r right. I have received request for paying the fee on 28th April. Paid on 29th, requested additional doc (spouse's IELTS) on 30th and after submitting that got the approval today.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Go for IELTS..Infact I would suggest you to go for PTE as you already attempted IELTS 8 times without luck so its better to try PTE now since success rate of PTE is much higher compared to IELTS
> 
> With 55 points,its all luck now as far as NSW is concerned as there are ample 55 pointers with very few places up for grabs
> 
> ...


unfortunately there is not any PTE-A test center in his country thats why i think he had been giving many attempts of IELTS


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

sgs said:


> Hi blehill
> 
> I need your help can you ping me ur personal mail id or contact details please
> 
> I am very worried as sstill not got link to make payment


Don't worry, I think they will send the link once the CO is assigned.

So just wait for few days n pray for positive outcome!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Attached are the drafts of *Affidavit/Statutory Declaration* that can be used for ACS Skills Assessment...if your Employer isn't willing to give you *Reference Letter* (_Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf_) as per attached format...





189190aus said:


> i m good thanks mate
> i have not claimed the skilled employment
> 
> can you please send me a copy of documents which you sent to CO for skilled employment
> so i can show that to my employer and get those documents done


----------



## McLee (Jan 14, 2015)

I got the NSW SS nomination today as well. 

261111 Business Analyst 
65 points including SS 
25 points for age
20 points for English 
15 points for work experience 
5 points for SS 

EOI submitted 23/03
Invite received 27/03
Application submitted 01/04
Nomination received 01/05

Good luck everyone else, hope to hear good news about your application soon!


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks my friend for your response. I have finally submitted my 189 EOI with 60 points on 1 May date.
> ...


I have removed my EOI from NSW guys. Happy to take risk for next year ceiling for 189. 

Please find my analysis on this decision. At this moment backlog date of 189 is 23 March for 60 pointers. My submitted date 1 May. 

Gap 40 days.

Lets suppose July both rounds went only with 60+ pointers. Then per round 10 days backlog covered by each round so by 2nd round of Sep, I should get invite though it is closer to Oct but still far from October 2nd round when I will loose 5 points for age.

What's say?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> I have removed my EOI from NSW guys. Happy to take risk for next year ceiling for 189.
> 
> Please find my analysis on this decision. At this moment backlog date of 189 is 23 March for 60 pointers. My submitted date 1 May.
> 
> ...


yes sure
otherwise you are most welcome to 190 after october


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > I have removed my EOI from NSW guys. Happy to take risk for next year ceiling for 189.
> ...


Don't say this frnd because if in Oct I come again in NSW with 55 points & IELTS 6, situation will be as difficult as it is now.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> Don't say this frnd because if in Oct I come again in NSW with 55 points & IELTS 6, situation will be as difficult as it is now.


You will get 189 invitation in August only.


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

congrats and good luck all the way



McLee said:


> I got the NSW SS nomination today as well.
> 
> 261111 Business Analyst
> 65 points including SS
> ...


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't say this frnd because if in Oct I come again in NSW with 55 points & IELTS 6, situation will be as difficult as it is now.
> ...


Thank you friend for your wishes. I also wish you all get NSW invite soon. This group is great help for NSW people.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> Don't say this frnd because if in Oct I come again in NSW with 55 points & IELTS 6, situation will be as difficult as it is now.



i am just saying the worst case scenario would be the same situation
but yeah i think the same that you would be getting 189 visa in august or first round of september


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Eperts!
> 
> Please listen to my concern, this is related to NSW only and your are the best ppl to answer.
> 
> ...



Hi vicky,

You will not lose 5 points for your age if you cross 32 years as age points is inclusive of 32 years. To be more clear if your date of birth year is 1983 then you are on safe side for the age points. If your date of Birth year is 1982 then yeah you will lose 5 points as you are 33 years old. So please let us know your birth year.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> No mate I will be loosing 5 points as my age is 32+ with DOB 17th Oct 1982.


I personally request you to appear for PTE A. You will definitely get another 10 points.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > No mate I will be loosing 5 points as my age is 32+ with DOB 17th Oct 1982.
> ...


Well buddy. I am planning to sit in IETLS/PTA this month.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

McLee said:


> I got the NSW SS nomination today as well.
> 
> 261111 Business Analyst
> 65 points including SS
> ...


Why you don't have any points for qualification?


----------



## amirmz5 (Apr 22, 2015)

189190aus said:


> unfortunately there is not any PTE-A test center in his country thats why i think he had been giving many attempts of IELTS


Yeah, unfortunately as you said we do not have a PTE institution in my country. So, I am doomed to take another IELTS 
Hopefully, if I get my IELTS 7 each and update my EOI someday around mid June, what way is the soonest for getting invitation? (189, 190 NSW or 190 Victoria)
Thanks a lot


----------



## mehran63 (Apr 25, 2014)

amirmz5 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately as you said we do not have a PTE institution in my country. So, I am doomed to take another IELTS
> Hopefully, if I get my IELTS 7 each and update my EOI someday around mid June, what way is the soonest for getting invitation? (189, 190 NSW or 190 Victoria)
> Thanks a lot


Amir,
I have the same problem and I am going to take the PTE Exam in Turkey in June.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

mehran63 said:


> Amir,
> I have the same problem and I am going to take the PTE Exam in Turkey in June.


How good score is possible with PTE exam? Their marking criteria is more lenient or test is easier than ielts?


----------



## bharatbehl (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Sir , I also applied in same category 263311 with 60 Points ( Including SS ) . Pls send me yours personal mail id so that I will take help from yours side approx when I will get mail from NSW . Also from which mail id you have received yours mail . Pls mail me on [email protected] .Thanks


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> Only Professional translator test is available at overseas locations . This test is quite expensive if attempting in Dubai (1405$) each direction. :confused2: It would be good to improve Ielts or try Pte. But I guess, PTE is difficult as well if English is not at a level to pass Ielts in good band.


whats your ILETS Score?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

In the EOI, I am confused about following Questions, can anyone reply please.

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

What should be my answer for the above question, as I am not including my wife and children in this particular application, but in the future I will sponsor, once I get my own visa.

How many family members?

Does it include wife + children or only children, because in the following question we are mentioning about the partner (wife)

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

Thanks


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

sfaridi said:


> whats your ILETS Score?


I have L8 R6 W6.5 S6


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> I have L8 R6 W6.5 S6


Try to register for PTE, 7 in ILETS always difficult to get. Whats your occupation bro.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

sfaridi said:


> Try to register for PTE, 7 in ILETS always difficult to get. Whats your occupation bro.


I am planning to do so. It is 263111

Have you tried PTE?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> I am planning to do so. It is 263111
> 
> Have you tried PTE?


Hi Najam

You have degree (ICT) from which University, One of my friend has BCS Honrs (4 Years) from City Uni Peshawar. How many points he will get for his education by DIBP?

Thanks


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

ILY said:


> Hi Najam
> 
> You have degree (ICT) from which University, One of my friend has BCS Honrs (4 Years) from City Uni Peshawar. How many points he will get for his education by DIBP?
> 
> Thanks


I have from AIOU, 4 years honours degree in IT. He should get 15 points for 4 years bachelor degree but it should be recognized by ACS. Has he done ACS skill assessment for education and experience?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> I have from AIOU, 4 years honours degree in IT. He should get 15 points for 4 years bachelor degree but it should be recognized by ACS. Has he done ACS skill assessment for education and experience?


No not yet, but he will apply now. How he get to know that ACS recognize his degree, can he check before ACS skill assessment. Please provide info. Thanks


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

najamhussain,

Don't we stand any chances of getting NSW SS for 263111

Is the quota for NSW over for this year


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

I waited for along time and couldn't wait any longer. Just appear for PTE-A. See my scores.

IELTS 1st attempt - R/L/W/S - 5/7.5/7/8
IELTS 2nd attempt - R/L/W/S - 6.5/7/7/7
IELTS 3rd attempt - R/L/W/S - 8.5/8.5/7/8

PTE-A 1st attempt - R/L/W/S - 77/90/89/90
PTE-A 2nd attempt - R/L/W/S - 88/90/80/90

Just practice and pray 

I now have 65 points and have applied for 189 263111


----------



## patsa.ganesh (Apr 29, 2015)

*ganesh patsa*

Ny body got NSW ss invitaion(55 + 5) for IELTS 6 band. as of know they are looking for 7 band only?


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

It's better to improve your English test score. Even people with 60 and 65 points (without 5 extra points from SS) are applying for state sponsorship because it is faster. Only way out i believe is to get better scores.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

ILY said:


> No not yet, but he will apply now. How he get to know that ACS recognize his degree, can he check before ACS skill assessment. Please provide info. Thanks


I don't think so, only after ACS skill assessment he would get to know. If university is approved by HEC then good changes are to get it recognized.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> najamhussain,
> 
> Don't we stand any chances of getting NSW SS for 263111
> 
> Is the quota for NSW over for this year


No man, doors are still opened 

DIBP would update number of invitations issued under 190 for NSW probably next week. After that we would have some clear picture. But There are still good chances for Ielts7.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

dolwin said:


> I waited for along time and couldn't wait any longer. Just appear for PTE-A. See my scores.
> 
> IELTS 1st attempt - R/L/W/S - 5/7.5/7/8
> IELTS 2nd attempt - R/L/W/S - 6.5/7/7/7
> ...


Congrats Dolwin, you were looking for 20 points for English language as I could see your Ielts 3rd attempt was also good.

Can you give some advice to go for PTE? I currently have R6L8S6W6.5


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

On nsw website under 2014 application it is clearly stated that 90% of 2014 application been assessed and DIBP site shows only 1680 nomination which means every invitation is not converting in nomination( false point claim, 189 approval , not able to provide evidence) due to many reasons.
Still there is a fair amount of chance for everyone wait for dibp April update. 
Moreover there is a discussion paper available on immi site about 2016 immi framework . Immi is likely to change ielts each to overall ( like 457 and TR ) they could also exclude people from ielts who are onshore for more than 6 years. Go through it.


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

najamhussain said:


> Congrats Dolwin, you were looking for 20 points for English language as I could see your Ielts 3rd attempt was also good.
> 
> Can you give some advice to go for PTE? I currently have R6L8S6W6.5


Ya sure,

I was looking for 20 points via the English language test so that i could get 65 points and apply directly for 189.

You will have to first find out where PTE exams are conducted in your city. Then register at a given date. The best part is you get the results in 48 hours, in most cases, the very next day. And you can give an exam 5 days later as well, if you do not get your required score. So as long as you have the money, you can try several attempts attempts, unlike ielts where u have to wait for a month.

You can do online practice tests by buying the test samples for 35$ each and practice. I bought the gold package and practiced 2 times. Then again i purchased a silver package.

These are mock tests and don't teach you anything. It just gives you practice and to point out one thing i never got the intended results in the practice tests. I always failed to get 79+ in reading and writing. Un till i appeared the real exam for the 2nd time.

So go ahead and wishing you the very best.

It's worth giving it a try as long as you are ready to pay for the tests.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

All,

I am appearing for PTE in the laat week of MAY.

If I apply for 189 with 65 points on 31st May, what would be my chances

Does DIBP issue any invites in month of June


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

dolwin said:


> I waited for along time and couldn't wait any longer. Just appear for PTE-A. See my scores.
> 
> IELTS 1st attempt - R/L/W/S - 5/7.5/7/8
> IELTS 2nd attempt - R/L/W/S - 6.5/7/7/7
> ...


wow great mate
and best of luck for 189

could you please let us know the dates or month of each ielts and pte exams opted by you
and it would be deeply appreciated if you could say about your study plan, resources and what were your weaknesses and how you overcame them.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

amirmz5 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately as you said we do not have a PTE institution in my country. So, I am doomed to take another IELTS
> Hopefully, if I get my IELTS 7 each and update my EOI someday around mid June, what way is the soonest for getting invitation? (189, 190 NSW or 190 Victoria)
> Thanks a lot


if you get 7 each in ielts and your occupation is still in the lists then you will surely be invited in vary first round after your update your EOI =)
in 189, 190 NSW/VIC but i would recommend you to go for 189 then


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What Occupation Code are you talking about?
....based on it we would be able to know about your chances of getting an Invite..



I Want to be Aussie said:


> All,
> 
> I am appearing for PTE in the laat week of MAY.
> 
> ...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ILY said:


> In the EOI, I am confused about following Questions, can anyone reply please.
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> 
> ...



*Q: Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*

If you are married, have children and want to include them in one application, answer is "Yes".

If you don't want to include them now, but want to include them in future after you get your own visa, answer is "No.


*Q: How many family members?*

Your wife, your children and/ or your "fully dependent" relatives if the answer to question above was "Yes". Otherwise "No".

*Q: Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

If you are including your wife in your application, "Yes", otherwise "No. 

Now you were probably thinking why "partner" was specifically mentioned in a separate question. It is because you can include your fully dependent relatives in your application even if you don't have a spouse. 

My question to you, why on earth you are not including your family now?

If you don't include your family in this application, it will take another year to process their visa with higher fees. 

If you include them now, your family will be granted visa easily. The charges for subsequent visa applications are higher and the processing takes almost a year for Pakistanis.

Many people (specially from high risk countries) do this mistake thinking that they will be better off by not including their families in one application. In fact they are hugely mistaken. 

My two cents, please include them now to avoid delay and additional charges later.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

ILY said:


> In the EOI, I am confused about following Questions, can anyone reply please.
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> 
> ...



Reference:
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

go to above link and select VISA APPLICANT tab and read section INCLUDING YOUR FAMILY

as per my knowledge it is asking about who would also be coming to australia because of your visa grant which includes wife and dependents (dependents include your children, your parents and any other relative). 
i get to hear that for children above 18 or 21 and your parents or other relatives, then you have to prove the relationship and dependency of them over you, let it be evidence that they are single, divorced living in your home and financially dependent on you

i wonder why are not you putting your wife and children below 18or 21 in your current EOI who only require evidence of relationship
yes, it would cost you alittle more now but whole family will be PR of australia through 190 and moreover as a PR your children would have similar benefits like citizens that is free education if it is public school.

by the way, when you are granted, it doesnot mean that you have to move to australia, they would give you around 12 months time
so you could move first and settle then could ask your wife and kids join you later but before the expiry date


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Onshore said:


> On nsw website under 2014 application it is clearly stated that 90% of 2014 application been assessed and DIBP site shows only 1680 nomination which means every invitation is not converting in nomination( false point claim, 189 approval , not able to provide evidence) due to many reasons.
> Still there is a fair amount of chance for everyone wait for dibp April update.
> Moreover there is a discussion paper available on immi site about 2016 immi framework . Immi is likely to change ielts each to overall ( like 457 and TR ) they could also exclude people from ielts who are onshore for more than 6 years. Go through it.




can you please share the reference link of that discussion paper which was over amending ielts each to overall in 2015-2016 migration program


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

dolwin said:


> Ya sure,
> 
> I was looking for 20 points via the English language test so that i could get 65 points and apply directly for 189.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. PTE is available throughout in the UAE at shorter dates and money is also not an issue. But how shall I improve my English before going for PTE?

Are you talking about the practice & mock test available on pearson website? Are they useful and enough for preparation?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

A new week of hope is approaching... Fingers crossed...
Ooohhhh God...shower blessings.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> A new week of hope is approaching... Fingers crossed...
> Ooohhhh God...shower blessings.


i wish they worked 24/7 =D
or atleast 7 days a week


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

some news?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

icewarp said:


> some news?


Not yet hopefully in next hour and so......


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hope some good news for 263111


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Jeeten#80

I am from 263111


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hope some good news for 263111


I think engineers are last on their priority.....263111 is a engineer anzco code.......and almost every engineer except civil ,everyone is waiting.....myself electronics,couple of from mechanical and that......will see when engineer will rocks........


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes jdesai, let's hope for the best.

263111 guys please update the forum if anyone of you gets an invite


----------



## bl_blitz (Apr 3, 2015)

another failed ielts.. for the 4th time .. writing less than 7. 
this is the 1st time i got only 1 module less than 7, the last three i always had 2 modules less than 7. so it's quite sad..

really need this NSW invite badly..


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

bl_blitz said:


> another failed ielts.. For the 4th time .. Writing less than 7.
> This is the 1st time i got only 1 module less than 7, the last three i always had 2 modules less than 7. So it's quite sad..
> 
> Really need this nsw invite badly..


try pte


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All,

My query is in regards to submitting EOI.

I am done with my ACS (2014) Business Analyst 261111 / PTE Academics and in process of EOI - 190 State sponsorship. ( 55+5) = 60 points

Can I submit multiple EOIs for different states ( NSW as well as Victoria or any other ) 
or should I select the 'Any' state option in EOI.

What would be the implications of doing so?

Looking forward for feedback from experienced forum members !

Thanks in advance.

Best regards
Nitin


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

nitink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My query is in regards to submitting EOI.
> 
> ...


HI Nitin,

Yes you can raise multiple EOIs for different states


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

This is regarding applying for NSW State Sponsorship.Right now I have 50 points totally. I am going to get 10 points for my work exp next month then I will be eligible for state sponsorship with 55 points. My job code 261313 and tried Ielts and PTE but couldn't get the required score. Now is there a chance for me to be invited by NSW if I apply in june?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

any invites today


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Mike..

Thanks for the quick revert and appreciate your time..!

So as suggested I will try to Submit separate EOIs for different states and accordingly followup the process.

Can you also advise when do we need to share the resume to state and if there is a value
add having worked in Australia for 9 months ? i mean any consideration by the state ?
I was in SYDNEY - 457 for 9 months till Feb`15.

Best regards,
Nitin





mike_0707 said:


> HI Nitin,
> 
> Yes you can raise multiple EOIs for different states


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

i am not sure but looks like it is finished for this financial year 14-15 .....


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

nitink said:


> Hi Mike..
> 
> Thanks for the quick revert and appreciate your time..!
> 
> ...


HI Nitin,

For NSW you only need to raise the EOI at the moment. Once you get the invite from NSW then only you need to fill the online application by submitting the required documents along with the resume.

But for Victoria State you need to raise seperate EOI and then you have to create an Account on victoria website and have to fill online application and also have to submit the resume and other documents like skills assessment, Ielts report, etc. Furthermore, you have to submit a commitment letter why you choose victoria state. 

Regarding your experience you can add but you cannot claim any points for your experience as it is less than 12 months.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

himesh said:


> i am not sure but looks like it is finished for this financial year 14-15 .....


 no any updates so far


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Srilatha said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is regarding applying for NSW State Sponsorship.Right now I have 50 points totally. I am going to get 10 points for my work exp next month then I will be eligible for state sponsorship with 55 points. My job code 261313 and tried Ielts and PTE but couldn't get the required score. Now is there a chance for me to be invited by NSW if I apply in june?


HI Srilatha,

Please provide the points breakdown. As per current trend NSW is inviting the people who are having 55 points and IELTS 7 band for the occupation code 261313.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> any invites today


Brother I want to be Aussie, do not know why but I think soon you will be receiving your invitation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all
Just want to ask if we submitted two EOI for same state and same visa by mistake. Whats the outcome. My agent has done this


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Request all yo kindly keep updated below file.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would advise against submitting 2 different EOI's for NSW and VIC....

As stated earlier "STATES prefer those who are interested in their state and NOT those who are applying to ALL states just for getting extra 5 points"

Another thing is that while submitting VIC SS nomination application I was asked the following.......so IF one says *NO* here, then one would be lying as he/she would have Submitted EOI for NSW SS as well.....
"_*Have you made an application to/or been nominated by any other Australian state or territory?*_"

So think before you submit multiple EOI's.......

All The Best....for whatever option you select.



nitink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My query is in regards to submitting EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Did any one got invite from NSW for 55+5 (NSW state) with IELTS 6 for Software Engineer (261313)? I lost my hopes now.


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

Just called up NSW office and they said they are still issuing invitations. We still have chances.


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

bhaskar soreddi said:


> Did any one got invite from NSW for 55+5 (NSW state) with IELTS 6 for Software Engineer (261313)? I lost my hopes now.


Why don't you appear for the PTE-A exams? Looking at your score i can assume if you put in some hard work you can easily score 65+ in each and get extra 10 points.


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, Did any one have idea how many invitations so far they issued for 261313 with IELTS 6 and we already in MAY month. With IELTS 6 as of now i did't see any one received invitation for 261313.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Why does people mess with the sheet.Please stop reordering common sheet and editing other peoples entries.

Any body who applied on 3rd April got their SS approved.
I got invitation on 2nd April and applied on same day, with reference number 28xx. People with refernce number 29xx got their SS approved on 29th and 30th April.
It was expected that NSW will be processing according to reference numbers. If anybody has experienced such a thing please share you experience.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

leap,

Thanks brother, I really need this state sponsorship. It's been one year now that I have been waiting for a state sponsorship even after getting 7 in all IELTS bands


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi guys, got my SS for NSW today will be lodging my application for 190 tomorrow. Thanks for all the information on this group. Wish the best for everyone else here.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

bl_blitz said:


> another failed ielts.. for the 4th time .. writing less than 7.
> this is the 1st time i got only 1 module less than 7, the last three i always had 2 modules less than 7. so it's quite sad..
> 
> really need this NSW invite badly..


what is your score in writing?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

NSW is probably waiting for more Accountants and Software and Application programmers having 60 points without SS after their occupation ceiling is reached for SC 189.

If this happens, people with IELTS 6 and 55 points will have to say 'Good Bye' to NSW. Even IELTS 7 will be in danger.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

naveen, 

which occupation code are you from


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

FAIS said:


> NSW is probably waiting for more Accountants and Software and Application programmers having 60 points without SS after their occupation ceiling is reached for SC 189.
> 
> If this happens, people with IELTS 6 and 55 points will have to say 'Good Bye' to NSW. Even IELTS 7 will be in danger.



sooooo sad...


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> sooooo sad...


IELTS 6 (ICT Guys)....R.I.P


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> naveen,
> 
> which occupation code are you from


I am System Analyst 261112, DIBP 55, IELTS min of 7.5 and work ex 4.5 years (after acs).


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

60 and 60+ ruined all IELTS 6 ... guyss


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

HASAN007 said:


> 60 and 60+ ruined all IELTS 6 ... guyss


Indeed......:spit:


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> sooooo sad...





leap said:


> IELTS 6 (ICT Guys)....R.I.P





HASAN007 said:


> 60 and 60+ ruined all IELTS 6 ... guyss


Guys chill. 

Only two months in between and then in July 2015, the occupation ceilings will be reset.


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

We will be in same situation again.... 60 and 60+ guys want to move to aus...doesn't matter it is 189 or 190. they are not thinking about the benefits


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

HASAN007 said:


> 60 and 60+ ruined all IELTS 6 ... guyss



wthhh yeeahhh


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

naveenoronha said:


> Hi guys, got my SS for NSW today will be lodging my application for 190 tomorrow. Thanks for all the information on this group. Wish the best for everyone else here.


Hi Naveen,

What is your NSW invitation date and your reference number please?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> What is your NSW invitation date and your reference number please?


Invitation date was 2nd April and Reference No 29XX


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Immi website is not yet updated for state & territory nominations in the month of April. This would give some idea how many invitations are already issued out of 4000.


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

HASAN007 said:


> We will be in same situation again.... 60 and 60+ guys want to move to aus...doesn't matter it is 189 or 190. they are not thinking about the benefits


i'd second that, everyone wants a PR and move to Australia. Doesn't matter if its 190 or 189 (which in my opinion is OK). Since 190 is faster, i'm assuming all agents must have asked their clients to tick the 190 option and people with 65 and 70 points have taken up seats. 

To be practical, it is quite sad for 55 pointers with 6 or 7 band, but in reality candidates have a very right to apply with 65 and 70 points.

Best way is to practice and update English test scores.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

naveenoronha said:


> Invitation date was 2nd April and Reference No 29XX


So it is not only me. NSW is not processing applications in order of reference number.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess not, according to their website they said it would be DIBP points followed by English followed by work experience.



haqureshi said:


> So it is not only me. NSW is not processing applications in order of reference number.


----------



## Aniwill (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am currently making 55points with ielts 7.
Is anyone retaking the English speaking test to get 8 in all sections?

I have already attempted the ielts but could only manage to score 7.5.

Has anyone got an 8 in all sections. Would appreciate if you could share your experience.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

naveenoronha said:


> I guess not, according to their website they said it would be DIBP points followed by English followed by work experience.


Hi Naveen,
what is your DIBP points with out SS? Does the nominations are approved based on DIBP points irrespective of Submission date and reference number?


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Aniwill said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently making 55points with ielts 7.
> Is anyone retaking the English speaking test to get 8 in all sections?
> ...


Try PTE-A you will definetely get 8 band..


----------



## Aniwill (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi mike

Thank you for your reply. Can you suggest some study material?
I couldn't find much material online.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Aniwill said:


> Hi mike
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Can you suggest some study material?
> I couldn't find much material online.


Please PM me your mail id and check the below blogs.

http://dylanaung.blogspot.sg/2015/04/pte-academic-essay-questions-and-ideas.html
http://dylanaung.blogspot.sg/2015/04/useful-phrases-sentences-and-formats.html
http://dylanaung.blogspot.sg/2015/04/pte-speaking-tips-my-personal-tips.html

For Tips and other PTE related information please follow below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

I was at 55. Honestly I have no idea, I thought that the 60 and above would have higher priority, but I managed to get mine within a month. So I am thinking they will give it to those who need it the most.




mike_0707 said:


> Hi Naveen,
> what is your DIBP points with out SS? Does the nominations are approved based on DIBP points irrespective of Submission date and reference number?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

naveenoronha said:


> I was at 55. Honestly I have no idea, I thought that the 60 and above would have higher priority, but I managed to get mine within a month. So I am thinking they will give it to those who need it the most.


What is your points breakdown in terms of :

1. Qualification:
2. IELTS:
3. Work Experience:
4. Age:
5. etc

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

mike_0707 said:


> HI Srilatha,
> 
> Please provide the points breakdown. As per current trend NSW is inviting the people who are having 55 points and IELTS 7 band for the occupation code 261313.


Age :30 points
Education: 15 points 
Experience : 5 points as of now next month i will get 10 points
Ielts : Band 6 so 0 points


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

1. Qualification: BE - Manufacturing Science
2. IELTS: R9 W7.5 L8.5 S7.5
3. Work Experience:4.5 after ACS
4. Age:35
5. Code 261112


tauseef said:


> What is your points breakdown in terms of :
> 
> 1. Qualification:
> 2. IELTS:
> ...


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

Aniwill said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently making 55points with ielts 7.
> Is anyone retaking the English speaking test to get 8 in all sections?
> ...


Go for PTE-A

you will definitely score 79+ i.e. 20 points for English


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

I was away from this forum from quite a long time. I want to reiterate myself once again and get dependable guidance and so I can regain confidence and go ahead with the application.
My opted occupation is under CSOL code and its 149212, 149211. I have my family who can sponsor me.
Can someone please advice which will be the most suitable visa subclass under which I can apply and what would be the procedure (steps involved) and success percentage? Please help please.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

FAIS said:


> NSW is probably waiting for more Accountants and Software and Application programmers having 60 points without SS after their occupation ceiling is reached for SC 189.
> 
> If this happens, people with IELTS 6 and 55 points will have to say 'Good Bye' to NSW. Even IELTS 7 will be in danger.


Sorry i do not agree with you

1)one who has applied for 189 would not come over to 190 just because of two months delay...everyone wants to be a free bird especially the ones who are off shore and do not have family in NSW...

2) even if they come over to 190, then it would that respective code which are closed in 189..notably accountant and ICT

3) (MOST IMPORTANT) there are many occupations which NSW has not yet offered a single invite to off shore candidate with 7 ielts, makes me think that they are really smart guys. Unlike 189 which gives out invitations on date of effect, NSW has not done the similar thing and even i get to hear on the forum NSW in january stated the same on their official website. Furthermore, they are cheery-picking, they have not been and i assume they will not be in next two months driven to meet the target of 4000 190 visas rather they are inducting experienced and english proficient professionals.

so in nutshell what i have observed is that they are issuing to (offshore) guys who have 7 ielts and 3 years work experience. Thus they do not give weight to the youth (age point) but to the experience along with proficiency in english (7 ielts).

and it does not matter if 189 came to 190, they will cheery pick (obviously 189 guys) but limited to NSW requirement! i also get to hear from a friend that 189 visa granted candidates especially professional category go for NSW for job search then for victoria. Which obviously state has the full records and adjust their 190 visas accordingly. thats why some occupations have not been invited at all.

its just all my observations and opinions, please do correct me!


----------



## patsa.ganesh (Apr 29, 2015)

anybody got ss for ielts 6 today?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

patsa.ganesh said:


> anybody got ss for ielts 6 today?


gO gO!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## patsa.ganesh (Apr 29, 2015)

What brother???


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

189190aus said:


> Sorry i do not agree with you
> 
> 1)one who has applied for 189 would not come over to 190 just because of two months delay...everyone wants to be a free bird especially the ones who are off shore and do not have family in NSW...
> 
> ...


Maybe you are right. 

Coming days will clarify the situation further.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Any invites today?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Next invitation on Friday as per last invitation round....


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

Just got the NSW nomination this morning! Thanks guys for the continuous updates and encouragement. Good luck to all. Proceeding with the next steps.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Som said:


> Just got the NSW nomination this morning! Thanks guys for the continuous updates and encouragement. Good luck to all. Proceeding with the next steps.



Congratulations!!

kindly provide breakdown of your points and date when you applied for SS. This will really help all of us to gauge the processing time.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> kindly provide breakdown of your points and date when you applied for SS. This will really help all of us to gauge the processing time.
> 
> ...



Code 261312; Total Points - 55+ 5 (SS) ; IELTS - Overall 6 (6.5, 7.5, 7, 7) ; SS invitation received on 9th April ; Applied on 11th April ; Invitation number : 30XX 

Hope this helps!


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Som

Congrats !!

Have you got work experience? And when did you submit your EOI?

Thanks


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Som,

Congratulations. 

What is your reference number?


Som said:


> Just got the NSW nomination this morning! Thanks guys for the continuous updates and encouragement. Good luck to all. Proceeding with the next steps.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok sorry ignore my previous post.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Som said:


> Code 261312; Total Points - 55+ 5 (SS) ; IELTS - Overall 6 (6.5, 7.5, 7, 7) ; SS invitation received on 9th April ; Applied on 11th April ; Invitation number : 30XX
> 
> Hope this helps!


Congratulations. Do you really have only Ielts 6 and 55 points without SS? In excel sheet there is no one from ICT who has received invitation with Ielts6 and 55 points without SS.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best!!!




Som said:


> Just got the NSW nomination this morning! Thanks guys for the continuous updates and encouragement. Good luck to all. Proceeding with the next steps.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Som said:


> Code 261312; Total Points - 55+ 5 (SS) ; IELTS - Overall 6 (6.5, 7.5, 7, 7) ; SS invitation received on 9th April ; Applied on 11th April ; Invitation number : 30XX
> 
> Hope this helps!


are you serious ielts 6?? waaaaaa how many experience?


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Royalcards and Farahan ! ACS recognized exp is 8 years. 

Najamhussain yes buddy ..it is what it is... 6, 55 BUT do note that my EOI dates back to July 2014! I had parked my entire processing since I got busy with other things and had done enough charity towards IELTS. Just when I was gearing up for another round of maybe PTE or TOEFL this unfolded. So there is always hope and then some more hope ! 

Cheers!


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> are you serious ielts 6?? waaaaaa how many experience?


It looks like a typing mistake.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Som said:


> Thanks Royalcards and Farahan ! ACS recognized exp is 8 years.
> 
> Najamhussain yes buddy ..it is what it is... 6, 55 BUT do note that my EOI dates back to July 2014! I had parked my entire processing since I got busy with other things and had done enough charity towards IELTS. Just when I was gearing up for another round of maybe PTE or TOFEL this unfolded. So there is always hope and then some more hope !
> 
> Cheers!


lane: Can't believe it. Wow, that's fantastic news man. Ielts6 still have a chance. NSW said first is English then experience and date etc. Either they nominated all Ielts7 in your occupation code or you were very lucky


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

blehill said:


> Hi SGS,
> 
> Same thing happened with me. I have sent them email and they confirmed that the deadline is not applicable for paying fee. So as you have already submitted application within deadline then you are safe, don't be tensed.
> 
> ...




Hi blehill ,

Your payment is not complete until you get an email saying the below :

NSW Trade & Investment Payment Receipt - Tax Invoice

We have processed your payment of AUD 330.00.	
Approved Honour with identification (08)

I am assuming the payment you are referring to is for NSW Application.

Regards
Ajith


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Som said:


> Thanks Royalcards and Farahan ! ACS recognized exp is 8 years.
> 
> Najamhussain yes buddy ..it is what it is... 6, 55 BUT do note that my EOI dates back to July 2014! I had parked my entire processing since I got busy with other things and had done enough charity towards IELTS. Just when I was gearing up for another round of maybe PTE or TOEFL this unfolded. So there is always hope and then some more hope !
> 
> Cheers!


wow... me too.. july 2014.. maybe not all developer programmer has little applicants who has 60+ ielts 7 or 55 + ielts 7..

anyway, congrats... we didnt know that they sent invites 55 + ielts 6... waaaa


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

tauseef said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> kindly provide breakdown of your points and date when you applied for SS. This will really help all of us to gauge the processing time.
> 
> ...


The processing time for SS NSW is around 20 to 30 Days average based on cases approved in the excel sheet.


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

najamhussain said:


> lane: Can't believe it. Wow, that's fantastic news man. Ielts6 still have a chance. NSW said first is English then experience and date etc. Either they nominated all Ielts7 in your occupation code or you were very lucky


Thanks Man. But like I had mentioned in an earlier post, it is not always one followed by the other , I mean it more ideally is IELTS+EXP+DATE - it works as a combination I guess! Good luck to you! :thumb:


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> wow... me too.. july 2014.. maybe not all developer programmer has little applicants who has 60+ ielts 7 or 55 + ielts 7..
> 
> anyway, congrats... we didnt know that they sent invites 55 + ielts 6... waaaa


What is your occupation code? Liverloverboy!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

najamhussain said:


> What is your occupation code? Liverloverboy!


261311 - Analyst Programmer.. got a mistake.. i should be under developer programmer... but well, they still assessed me... but -2yr experience.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

2613 has come to 6 IELTS, but still there are no invites for 263111

What is happening


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> 2613 has come to 6 IELTS, but still there are no invites for 263111
> 
> What is happening


Next would be our turn, don't worry :fingerscrossed:

But it would be next or never, I guess.


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Ajith,

Blehill was answering to my query.
I have received invitation mail on 24/4 submitted the application on 25/4 but i was not able to make payment of 330$ and my application got submitted.even got srn number.
Till date i haven't received payment link from nsw and am Liittle worried.
Any idea how to proceed.
I have already sent them mail and even called nsw. They hv said they will send shortly.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

sgs said:


> Hi Ajith,
> 
> Blehill was answering to my query.
> I have received invitation mail on 24/4 submitted the application on 25/4 but i was not able to make payment of 330$ and my application got submitted.even got srn number.
> ...


Hi sgs ,

As you can see from my signature I send my application for NSW on 27 th April by uploading all my docs and paying 330$.After the payment was done you will receive an email from : [email protected] saying that your payment was successful.This is important as NSW doesn't take up your application if the payment doesn't go through.So I advise you to call them or mail them ASAP and check if your payment go through by using your EOI number as reference.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Did someone observed so far that invitation and nomination never happend on the same days.......so they are nominating this week and then send invitations next week.......after diac rounds.....


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Ajith for your response.
At the moment i have sent mails to mentioned id in faq as well as called them once. I m not sure why they have not sent mail yet.
Can you ping me ur mail id so that i can contact you.
Is there any specific id to which i need to send mail


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

This is actually getting really frustrating for Engineers( Electronics, Electrical, Mechanical and Civil) ... from they way they have neglected us ...wonder if they even need any engineers in NSW


----------



## afd (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried Cambridge Advanced (CAE) for improving english language scores. By the first looks of it, the test seems difficult than ielts........


----------



## Aniwill (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Mike,

I am unable to send you a PM.Could you send me a pm with your email address i will then reply to that.


----------



## wainting4invite (May 5, 2015)

*Invitation Date*



Som said:


> Code 261312; Total Points - 55+ 5 (SS) ; IELTS - Overall 6 (6.5, 7.5, 7, 7) ; SS invitation received on 9th April ; Applied on 11th April ; Invitation number : 30XX
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi SOM, your post date when you say you received an invitation is today. But why is it that you mentioned "SS invitation received on 9th April ; Applied on 11th April" in your response to tauseef ? It is confusing. Can you please clarify?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

I have some questions and hope you can help me out. I got my approval for NSW SS.
1. I will be lodging my file tomorrow, 6th of May - is it necessary that I stay employed through the remainder of the application process? I ask because I am quitting my current job to look out for another by the end of June.

2. Once my file moves forward and I am asked to do my medicals, is it necessary for me to do it in the country from where I am applying (India) or can I do it from another country (Qatar). I expect to be in Qatar by the end of July to look out for job opportunities.


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

May i know who has got invitation in 261313 with 55+IELTS 6 ?? I saw some comments but could not find the person name


----------



## fredma0913 (Mar 3, 2015)

HASAN007 said:


> May i know who has got invitation in 261313 with 55+IELTS 6 ?? I saw some comments but could not find the person name


Hello hansan007
it is 261312, instead of 261313.


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks fredma0913

261312 started with 55 + 7 i guess 
I don't see any hope for 261313, 55+IELTS 6


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear Mates

Any idea when DIBP will update their number of nominations for April 2015 on their website.
Thx


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Dear Mates
> 
> Any idea when DIBP will update their number of nominations for April 2015 on their website.
> Thx


13 May......


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I'm from Melbourne and submitted my EOI with nsw points under subclass 190 on 27th of march 2015. My breakup of points is as follows
MPA 
15 
IELTS 10
AGE 30
OCCUPATION External Auditor

Didn't receive any invitation yet.
really worried?.!!


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

My fiance has been invited for state sponsorship by NSW on 6th April as accountant general. We submitted and made the payment on 8th April 2015. She registrered for EOI on 7th Feb and got invitation from NSW on 6th April. Will she be invited for the visa soon? Or do she needs to wait for July 2015 intake maybe? Where does she stands guys. Please please help


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Som said:


> Just got the NSW nomination this morning! Thanks guys for the continuous updates and encouragement. Good luck to all. Proceeding with the next steps.


Does receiving an invite for state sponsorship means guaranteed invite for visa too? *Unless if there are any overclaiming or forged documents*


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ashftc said:


> My fiance has been invited for state sponsorship by NSW on 6th April as accountant general. We submitted and made the payment on 8th April 2015. She registrered for EOI on 7th Feb and got invitation from NSW on 6th April. Will she be invited for the visa soon? Or do she needs to wait for July 2015 intake maybe? Where does she stands guys. Please please help





ashftc said:


> Does receiving an invite for state sponsorship means guaranteed invite for visa too? *Unless if there are any overclaiming or forged documents*


Will receive nomination in this week or next week.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Invitation for filing SS Nomination Application *DOESN'T *guarantee an Visa Invite.




ashftc said:


> Does receiving an invite for state sponsorship means guaranteed invite for visa too? *Unless if there are any overclaiming or forged documents*


First the NSW SS Nomination Application should be successful and then she would receive an invite for Visa application.

What the are total points for her profile with the break up?




> My fiance has been invited for state sponsorship by NSW on 6th April as accountant general. We submitted and made the payment on 8th April 2015. She registrered for EOI on 7th Feb and got invitation from NSW on 6th April. Will she be invited for the visa soon? Or do she needs to wait for July 2015 intake maybe? Where does she stands guys. Please please help


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the criteria for the application to be successful? Criteria mentioned on nsw Web is met. Her points structure is 

Age 30
Language 10
Education Acca member 15

2.5 years work experience so didn't claimed work points. She applied and was invited as Accountant General


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The Criteria mentioned in their website is the only one that I'm aware of.

They would be accessing the skill shortage in their State and based on that they might be planning ahead.

Rest its only know by the department and no one else.




ashftc said:


> What is the criteria for the application to be successful? Criteria mentioned on nsw Web is met. Her points structure is
> 
> Age 30
> Language 10
> ...


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

No. Nomination is just one step closer, but DIBP will have a final say on the visa.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

But isn't the skill shortage assessment done before the visa invite? Won't they invite 4000 candidates only as per their quota or will they send invites to more and then filter out?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Can somebody tell....how much time does it take to get invitation from DIBP to file190 visa after nomination approved from nsw????


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

hi mates
can anyone please confirm if they received any email when they submitted eoi or updated eoi?

well, i just received the email the very first time when i registered for eoi after then when i submitted and updated, i didnt receive any email
however my eoi status is submitted with date of effect and 60 points whilst action section is blank
and in correspondence section, two DIBP emails are there, one is when i submitted EOI first time and the other is when i updated my eoi.

am i on right track?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Can somebody tell....how much time does it take to get invitation from DIBP to file190 visa after nomination approved from nsw????


i guess its simultaneous
fellow members did state that they got nominated by NSW and invited by DIBP at the same time


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

ashftc said:


> What is the criteria for the application to be successful? Criteria mentioned on nsw Web is met. Her points structure is
> 
> Age 30
> Language 10
> ...




hey mate
congrats

can you please let us know

1)is your fiance on-shore candidate? that is she is at moment in australia, particularly in NSW?

2) you said her experience was of 2 and half years, so did you state in EOI the same or did you leave it blank?


with regard to your query about NSW nomination being definite
yes it is definite provided that you have clean records

do note that NSW just examines the documents (without verifying the authenticity) which you have submitted

whilst DIBP examines the authenticity of your documents and your profile that is 
clean record of yours(criminal/medical/credibility,etc)


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

encore007 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm from Melbourne and submitted my EOI with nsw points under subclass 190 on 27th of march 2015. My breakup of points is as follows
> MPA
> 15
> ...


if you were from Sydney or anywhere in NSW, then you would have got the invitation from NSW in first few weeks (max 4)
however dont be worried as you take priority over us including me = ) as you are an onshore candidate

btw, i am also sharing same occupation and points as yours but offshore candidate

i think you will be getting invite soon by 2 weeks' time

do update us


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Somebody asked me about 190, that 2 years work clause is at intial 2 years or anytime during stay?

I am sure it is for first 2 years?

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

189190aus said:


> hey mate
> congrats
> 
> can you please let us know
> ...


Hello. Thank you for your response and greet. My fiance is an off-shore candidate and yes we assessed her experience via CPA and they have accepted 2.5 years post qualification and we did mentioned that in her EOI as NSW consider it as a significant factor which may have given her priority in invitation from NSW. Although, we didn't claimed the points, but we did mentioned.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Somebody asked me about 190, that 2 years work clause is at intial 2 years or anytime during stay?
> 
> ...


Hi Vikram,

It's the initial 2 years.

Regards

Muhammad


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

ashftc said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


Thanks Mate.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

sgs said:


> Thanks Ajith for your response.
> At the moment i have sent mails to mentioned id in faq as well as called them once. I m not sure why they have not sent mail yet.
> Can you ping me ur mail id so that i can contact you.
> Is there any specific id to which i need to send mail


I suggest you post your queries on the forum mate as it will also help other members having the same issue as yours.

Below are the contact details for NSW Skilled Queries:

Skilled visas

Enquiries about NSW nomination for skilled visas can be directed to:
Email: [email protected]
Phone: +61 (2) 9842 8155 (10:00 – 12:30 AEDT Monday to Friday)


Regards
Ajith


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Any news? No invites?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Feels like mini vacation... No any news since last Friday....
Seems NSW will come in action on coming Friday...after DIBP invitations.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Feels like mini vacation... No any news since last Friday....
> Seems NSW will come in action on coming Friday...after DIBP invitations.


How many invites left from NSW for this year buddy from 4000, any idea?? Select skill shows around 3000 given.


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

did any one got nsw nomination ... with points break up of 55 + 5 nsw and ielts 6 and for 261313

please let us know if any one got nomination for ielts 6 ... ia m literally waiting for that for long time .. And i also i need to know is there any hopes for getting noination for the above points break up please help me in this regards................


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


sushmav said:


> did any one got nsw nomination ... with points break up of 55 + 5 nsw and ielts 6 and for 261313
> 
> please let us know if any one got nomination for ielts 6 ... ia m literally waiting for that for long time .. And i also i need to know is there any hopes for getting noination for the above points break up please help me in this regards................


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> How many invites left from NSW for this year buddy from 4000, any idea?? Select skill shows around 3000 given.


Vicky its 1602 till march 2015 under 190 visa... 2985 is a total figure which includes visa 190, 489, 188, 132.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

sushmav said:


> did any one got nsw nomination ... with points break up of 55 + 5 nsw and ielts 6 and for 261313
> 
> please let us know if any one got nomination for ielts 6 ... ia m literally waiting for that for long time .. And i also i need to know is there any hopes for getting noination for the above points break up please help me in this regards................


As far as I know, No one till now... Even I am desperately waiting for our turn.... (55+IELTS 6)


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Even I am waiting for the nomination from NSW.. Hope they will send it this friday..

__________________
261313 Software Engineer | +ve ACS Result - 12 March 2015 | PTEA L=74,R=68,S=90,W=70 Overall=73 (05-Apr-2015)| EOI 190 NSW - 27 Apr 2015 (55+5 Points) | Invite - ??? | Visa Lodged- ??? | PCC - ???| Medicals - ??? | CO assigned - ???| VISA Grant - ??? | Landing - ???


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > How many invites left from NSW for this year buddy from 4000, any idea?? Select skill shows around 3000 given.
> ...


Thanks brother. It makes sense actually.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

Did anyone from 263111, get invite in the last 1 or 2 weeks


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

This wait is getting too long now


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> This wait is getting too long now


True, lets hope for best.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello guys, 

Atlast got the mail from skillset and NSW to apply for the Visa. 

Sent all the documents on 09.04.2015 and within 1 month all documents were assessed and invitation to apply for visa was sent.

Hopefully before July i'll have the news i have been waiting for 

Cheers,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Atlast got the mail from skillset and NSW to apply for the Visa.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and good luck Manjyot!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations & All The Best!!!





Manjyot said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Atlast got the mail from skillset and NSW to apply for the Visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Congratulations and good luck Manjyot!


Thank you


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations & All The Best!!!


Thank you☺


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Atlast got the mail from skillset and NSW to apply for the Visa.
> 
> ...


Congrats Manjyot,
Whats ur code and points?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Atlast, Today my NSW SS got approved and got DIBP 190 invitation.:eyebrows:


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Congrats!


haqureshi said:


> Atlast, Today my NSW SS got approved and got DIBP 190 invitation.:eyebrows:


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> Atlast, Today my NSW SS got approved and got DIBP 190 invitation.:eyebrows:


congrats and all the best


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

Manjyot said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Atlast got the mail from skillset and NSW to apply for the Visa.
> 
> ...


congrats and all the best


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> Atlast, Today my NSW SS got approved and got DIBP 190 invitation.:eyebrows:


 What is your occupation and breakpoints?


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

iftekhar109 said:


> Congrats Manjyot,
> Whats ur code and points?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


My code is 261111 - ICT Business Analyst

Points are as follows:
Age - 30
Education - 15
Work exp - 5
English - 10
Nsw state sponsership - 5

Total 65 points


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Congratulations. 

What is your reference number?


Manjyot said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Atlast got the mail from skillset and NSW to apply for the Visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Congratulations too. 

What is your reference number?


haqureshi said:


> Atlast, Today my NSW SS got approved and got DIBP 190 invitation.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> Atlast, Today my NSW SS got approved and got DIBP 190 invitation.:eyebrows:


Hello,

Can you please tell me at what time you received the mail form DIBP.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

ketanp89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please tell me at what time you received the mail form DIBP.


Can not tell you the exact time as I am using an agent. But he called be about an hour ago.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

askaboy said:


> What is your occupation and breakpoints?


Developer Programmer 261312

Age 30
Degree 15 
IELTS 10.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

khashab said:


> congrats and all the best





naveenoronha said:


> Congrats!


Thanks !. And best of luck to all waiting. 
please don't loose hope.
It was more than an year ago when I applied for ACS.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best with Visa Application!!!




haqureshi said:


> Atlast, Today my NSW SS got approved and got DIBP 190 invitation.:eyebrows:


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

All the visa invitees, please update the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Many congratulations who got invites today friends.

Seems 261313 (Software Engineer) people are not getting invites since long or I missed few days updates at forum? ?


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi all, I submitted EOI at the end of March but I haven't heard anything. Unfortunately my 485 expires at the end of June. I called immigration today and they said it's most likely that I have to be offshore applicant.

I'm still hoping that I'lI be invited for NSW SS before my 485 expires. I'm 55 pointer (+5 from SS), IELTS 7, 23 years old and applying for Accountant - General. Is there any chance for me to be invited for nomination before June?

Also, I changed my EOI from gaining SS from NSW only to gaining SS from any states. Will this faster the process? Any inputs will be much appreciated. I'm not too keen of being offshore applicant as it causes me too much headache with moving houses, quitting job etc but it seems like I'm not seeing any other solutions for me


----------



## miAsghar (May 3, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> Developer Programmer 261312
> 
> Age 30
> Degree 15
> IELTS 10.


Congratulations haqureshi.

Would you share NSW invite ref#. Thanks.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

miAsghar said:


> Congratulations haqureshi.
> 
> Would you share NSW invite ref#. Thanks.


For nomination I guess they are not processing based on reference number. From my analysis they are processing based on occupation. From the google spread sheet it is evident that most of the people from Developer Programmer and ICT business Analyst are getting the nomination.

Does any one from 261313 Software Engineer got the nomination?


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> For nomination I guess they are not processing based on reference number. From my analysis they are processing based on occupation. From the google spread sheet it is evident that most of the people from Developer Programmer and ICT business Analyst are getting the nomination.
> 
> Does any one from 261313 Software Engineer got the nomination?



I am a software engineer as well...and have not recieved invite yet..you are one step closer where there is no looking back...so you can keep calm and enjoy the time in your home country till the time you are not stamped with visa..


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

But google sheet shows Software Engineers (261313) got few invites on 24 April and 2 on 27April?


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats everyone who got invited it seems they are more interested in ICT bcs tHey were suspended in Oct intake. strange analyst pogrammer also not gettin many invite .


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

So as I understand. If the reference reaches 4000 they NSW wil stop sending invitation?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

vijendra said:


> So as I understand. If the reference reaches 4000 they NSW wil stop sending invitation?


reference number are for all state sponsored visas, not only for 190 visa for which 4000 invitations have been allocated this year.

so NO to your question

reference number will go beyond 4000


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

What do you guys think how many 190 invites still NSW state can release by June?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Request you all to update below excel file ASAP.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## igor_mk (May 7, 2015)

Hello guys first time poster here  I am desperate for help. 

I applied for Expression of Interest in February under the title of ICT Business Analyst and today i got the state nomination invitation. 

My issue here is that my current visa (485 temporary graduate) expires on the 9th of June. If I apply for the state nomination today, does that mean that if it gets approved I will be invited automatically to apply for 190 visa? 

My worry is the fact that the occupational ceiling for the ICT Business Analysts has been filled (1620/1620). Am i included in those 1620 or not?

Huge thanks in advance

Igor


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't know when mechanical engineers to be invited. Really, it is painful


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

U could hav applied for 489. Don't rely on 190.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

igor_mk said:


> Hello guys first time poster here  I am desperate for help.
> 
> I applied for Expression of Interest in February under the title of ICT Business Analyst and today i got the state nomination invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congrats for getting the Invite. Regarding your query you can drop a mail to them and request to expedite processing. Once you make the payment you will get a mail from them with the reference number. In that mail they will mention in which case you can request for quick processing. For your reference NSW considers request to expedite applications for below cases:

1) the applicant will lose points for age within the 12 week processing period or

2) the applicant's visa expire with in the 12 week processing period and the applicant is currently employed in NSW.

Yes if you apply for SS you willl get the approval for 190 

Dont worry about the occupation ceiling that is only for 189 visa not for 190


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Does any one got the nomination for Software Engineer 261313 ??


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> Does any one got the nomination for Software Engineer 261313 ??


I did and like me, many others as well. Why don't you refer to the spreadhseet to see the trend?


----------



## igor_mk (May 7, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats for getting the Invite. Regarding your query you can drop a mail to them and request to expedite processing. Once you make the payment you will get a mail from them with the reference number. In that mail they will mention in which case you can request for quick processing. For your reference NSW considers request to expedite applications for below cases:
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy  

You have been very helpful.

Also bit off topic but i really need the info, in the email for the state nomination invitation, apart from the standard documents required (passport, ielts, diploma & transcript, cv) they also require "Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application". Should i attach something else in the application like ex. payslips, letter of employment etc.?

Thanks


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> I did and like me, many others as well. Why don't you refer to the spreadhseet to see the trend?


HI Varun,

I refered the spreadsheet but I see none of them got the Sponsorship approval for Software Engineers. 

Many people (software Engineers) got the Invite but am asking about getting the 190 Invitation from SkillSelect. Are you referring this?

Do you got the approval from NSW and got the mail from skillselect too??


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> HI Varun,
> 
> I refered the spreadsheet but I see none of them got the Sponsorship approval for Software Engineers.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike,

What you actually asked in your post was NSW nomination for 261313 (not sponsorship approval). I received the invite from NSW on 15th April and filled their online application on 24th April, hoping to get the approval in coming weeks.

What's your situation like?

Cheers,
Varun


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

igor_mk said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> You have been very helpful.
> 
> ...


If you have the ACS skill assessment then payslips letter of employment are not required.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> What you actually asked in your post was NSW nomination for 261313 (not sponsorship approval). I received the invite from NSW on 15th April and filled their online application on 24th April, hoping to get the approval in coming weeks.
> 
> ...


Yes Mate I got the invite too on 23rd April and submitted on 24th April. Waiting for the approval.


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

I thank God for his grace and mercy

got the ss email just now

invitation was on the 27th March

Paid on 29th March

Noc 133111 Construction project manager

Ielts 7,7,6,7

Total points 55+5

Wish you all the luck

be ready construction managers its our day

:second:


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

*Spreadsheet link for 190 VISA*

Hi All,

Can someone share the spreadsheet link for 190 Visa Pls?

Thanks


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Guys who got Invite please mentioned your points for EOI.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

I received an invitation today.

221112 Management Accountant
60 (30 age+15 BA+10 IELTS+5 Exp) + 5 (NSW SS)
EOI date of effect 24/04/2015


----------



## khashab (May 13, 2014)

rohitszone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone share the spreadsheet link for 190 Visa Pls?
> 
> Thanks


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw#gid=1232725633


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

ILY said:


> Hi Varun
> 
> NSW Nomination and the Sponsorship approval are same thing. He asked who got approval/nomination from NSW. There is only two things, first Invite then Nomination/Approval.
> 
> Thanks


Hello ILY,

Thats what my my understanding is as well. He asked 'nomination' only (not approvals) though.

Thanks!


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

AnTop said:


> I received an invitation today.
> 
> 221112 Management Accountant
> 60 (30 age+15 BA+10 IELTS+5 Exp) + 5 (NSW SS)
> EOI date of effect 24/04/2015


What is reference number?


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

HI All,

I just got the Invitation from the NSW at 11:51 Am (India Time).. Proceeding with the NSW nomination. Will reach the experts if the help required...

NSW Invite - 07 May 2015

Thanks.

__________________
261313 Software Engineer | +ve ACS Result - 12 March 2015 | PTEA L=74,R=68,S=90,W=70 Overall=73 (05-Apr-2015)| EOI 190 NSW - 27 Apr 2015 (55+5 Points) | NSW Invite - 07 May 2015| NSW Approve -??? | Invite - ???| Visa Lodged- ??? | PCC - ???| Medicals - ??? | CO assigned - ???| VISA Grant - ??? | Landing - ???


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

It looks like NSW does not need 263111


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

najamgk said:


> It looks like NSW does not need 263111


did anyone got invite for 261313 with 55 pts and ILETS 6..please update..it seems 55 and IELTS 7 got the invitation...


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> did anyone got invite for 261313 with 55 pts and ILETS 6..please update..it seems 55 and IELTS 7 got the invitation...


No tashi, still waiting...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

najamgk said:


> It looks like NSW does not need 263111


Hi,

There are 2-3 people who get the Invite for this code in the mid of April but again all of them had 7 in IELTS. I hope nominations for them will be coming soon.

What is your point breakdown?

Stay positive and don't loose hope 

Moreover, many people don't update the list when they get invite, apart from that they are many more not following this forum. So it's really difficult to gauge, but again more than 30-35% of quota for 263111 is left for this year, so you can assume its demand.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> HI All,
> 
> I just got the Invitation from the NSW at 11:51 Am (India Time).. Proceeding with the NSW nomination. Will reach the experts if the help required...
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Please help me with the below:

1. Usually how long it takes to get the NSW approval?

2. Is NSW Approval and DIBP visa invitation both are same or Do I have to wait to get invitation to lodge visa after i get the approval from NSW?

3. When do i need to submit my wife IELTS results (functional level)? (She gave the test last week and waiting for the results)

Thank you..


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello experts,

My wife has received the sponsorship from NSW but not the visa invitation from DIBP yet. The email she receives from NSW says they have nominated her and soon she will receive a visa invite. How long it may take from DIBP to send a visa invite? Are we on the right track? Do we need to take any course of action? Please help 


Regards

Muhammad


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

I got the ivitaion today to apply Nomination for NSW.My 5 years completed in 1st of May and my ACS skill assessment recived on 8th of January.So do i need to submit a letter from the employee which is stating as still I am working in same company?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me with the below:
> 
> ...


Comments in line

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

ashftc said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> My wife has received the sponsorship from NSW but not the visa invitation from DIBP yet. The email she receives from NSW says they have nominated her and soon she will receive a visa invite. How long it may take from DIBP to send a visa invite? Are we on the right track? Do we need to take any course of action? Please help
> 
> ...


usually nomination from NSW and Invite from DIBP comes at the same time, but on some occasions it might take a day or two.

Again, if you don't have the invite from DIBP then you can approach them via email

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline....




Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me with the below:
> 
> ...


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

I got the ivitaion today to apply Nomination for NSW.My 5 years completed in 1st of May and my ACS skill assessment recived on 8th of January.So do i need to submit a letter from the employee which is stating as still I am working in same company?


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

tauseef said:


> usually nomination from NSW and Invite from DIBP comes at the same time, but on some occasions it might take a day or two.
> 
> Again, if you don't have the invite from DIBP then you can approach them via email
> 
> ...


Hi Tauseef,

Many thanks for your reply. It has already been two days and today the third official day is over. Can you please mention the email address of DIBP where we can contact them. They don't offer call service for expats outside Australia and coldn't manage to get their email. Also if you have any experience, how long does it take for them reply via email?

Regards

Muhammad


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....


Thank you Jeet and Tauseef for the quick reply..

I am not claiming any points for my spouse so i am good to go to apply for NSW nomination with out my wife Ielts score.

As per my knowledge functional level means 4.5 overall and we are confident about that.

Please confirm the required score for my wife ?


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are 2-3 people who get the Invite for this code in the mid of April but again all of them had 7 in IELTS. I hope nominations for them will be coming soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Tauseef,

I have Ielts 6. There are many Ielts 7 for 263111 and they did not receive invite yet. It looks like not many chances for Ielts6. Only 60 and + pointers got invite under 263113. 

Age 30
Exp 10
Edu 15
Ielts 0


----------



## Gshone (May 3, 2015)

Hey guys,

Is this new system of NSW state sponsorship (sub 190) still asking the work experience as other states? Or is it just for get more points in the point system...
I saw one article saying this is still not affected by the quota...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Thank you Jeet and Tauseef for the quick reply..
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my spouse so i am good to go to apply for NSW nomination with out my wife Ielts score.
> 
> ...


Yes, overall 4.5 score in IELTS suffice the "Functional English" requirement


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

Read this...

How can I prove I have functional English?




Raghuveer CH said:


> Thank you Jeet and Tauseef for the quick reply..
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my spouse so i am good to go to apply for NSW nomination with out my wife Ielts score.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello,

Can someone clarifies how do I claim points for partner points. Me and my wife fall under same occupation code, Accountant General. My education requirement were met while I had migration assessment from CPA however because I had 6.5 in writing, it was not a positive outcome. DIBP requirement is having competent IELTS which is 6 bands in all and suitable skill assessment, whereas to have a positive outcome from CPA I need to have 7 bands in all that I don't. Is there any possibility I can earn the additional 5 points as I meet the requirement of DIBP anyway?


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

deepslas said:


> Hello guys,
> I asked this question in a post.
> But no one replies I hope someone will help now.
> I got my 190 invitation for nsw today. However, while filling the form there was only option of ielts no pte. Now, do i need to type my pte scores under the ielts section.
> ...


Yes, please select Ielts option. Even last month when I filed i had the same issue. You will need to enter the details under Ielts section. I believe in the help option they have mentioned it that for PTE and other exams enter the details under IELTS.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes, I agree, IELTS 6 stand very little chance and that is not fair. Generally people seek SS when they are short of 5 points or their code is not on SOL.

Yes, there are many people with 263111 code and ielts 7, but then again NSW gives preference to work experience after IELTS. I have seen people with 65+ score getting the invite first. It seems that they have not only prioritized based on IELTS and Experience but the same is true within the JOB code as well. 

People with high score in a particular ANZSCO group (ICT group) are getting invites first. I still hope people for 263111 and having 55+ (IELTS 6) will get the invite in June as still there are about 30-35% quota left for 2631xx group

It will be good if you attempt IELTS again, as I think PTE is not available in PK. Again it took me 3 attempts to get more than 7 in all modules, previously I always had 6.5 in one of the modules.

I can help you in your IELTS if you can tell me you score in each band.

Please understand that, other states demand 7 atleast for ICT jobs due criticality of Language ability. 

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Yes, I agree, IELTS 6 stand very little chance and that is not fair. Generally people seek SS when they are short of 5 points or their code is not on SOL.
> 
> Yes, there are many people with 263111 code and ielts 7, but then again NSW gives preference to work experience after IELTS. I have seen people with 65+ score getting the invite first. It seems that they have not only prioritized based on IELTS and Experience but the same is true within the JOB code as well.
> 
> ...


You are right, Ielts7 has become almost mandatory for ICT occupations. I am planning to try PTE, I am based in UAE and it is available here.

I had L8,R6,W6.5,S6. Currently waiting for Ielts second attempt results, let see how it comes.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Dear Tauseef, 

How you are verifying the left quota for 263111 ANZSCO Code. Any reliable source? 

I am having the same issue. Below are the points. 

Age: 30
ACS : 15
Experience : 10 ( 6 years & 9 months )
Ielts : 0 (6+ in each )
EOI submitted : 14th April, 2015.

Regards 
Abbas


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

I asked a question and there is no any reply.Please answer my question.
I got the ivitaion today to apply Nomination for NSW.My 5 years completed in 1st of May and my ACS skill assessment recived on 8th of January.So do i need to submit a letter from the employee which is stating as still I am working in same company?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As you are applying for NSW SS Nomination......Employer letter is Not Required.... right now but later on at the time of VISA application just provide latest Salary Slip, Tax document..etc...





SWPB said:


> I asked a question and there is no any reply.Please answer my question.
> I got the ivitaion today to apply Nomination for NSW.My 5 years completed in 1st of May and my ACS skill assessment recived on 8th of January.So do i need to submit a letter from the employee which is stating as still I am working in same company?


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

SWPB said:


> I asked a question and there is no any reply.Please answer my question.
> I got the ivitaion today to apply Nomination for NSW.My 5 years completed in 1st of May and my ACS skill assessment recived on 8th of January.So do i need to submit a letter from the employee which is stating as still I am working in same company?


Yes, you will need to submit Payslips and Tax returns(if any), to prove that you are still in the same organization. Try to submit as many documents as you can. I have submitted by last hike letter, payslip, Form 16, and all those documents which I have sent to ACS.

Regards,
Manjyot SIngh


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Read This.....Occupation Ceiling...TAB*

SkillSelect




abbasraza said:


> Dear Tauseef,
> 
> How you are verifying the left quota for 263111 ANZSCO Code. Any reliable source?
> 
> ...


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Is there a way by which I can call some authority in NSW to know about my status of EOI..??
I have submitted my EOI on 27 March but have not got any response till date?? Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

After EOI submission you just have to wait and watch.
You don't have such facility for EOI.

IF your application is selected by NSW for SS Nomination, they would send you an invite to apply for NSW SS Nomination Application within the next 14 days.






janidhimant said:


> Is there a way by which I can call some authority in NSW to know about my status of EOI..??
> I have submitted my EOI on 27 March but have not got any response till date?? Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> After EOI submission you just have to wait and watch.
> You don't have such facility for EOI.
> 
> IF your application is selected by NSW for SS Nomination, they would send you an invite to apply for NSW SS Nomination Application within the next 14 days.


thanks a lot.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

Did anyone from 263111 get invite in this week.

I am from 263111, with 55 points, 7 in all IELTS bands and 4.5 years total experience and 2.5 years skilled experience as per ACS

I have filed EOI in first week of February


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

*NSW Sponsorship*

Hi Jeetender

I have submitted by EOI for 189 on April 20th 2015 in Analyst Programmer Category with 60 points.

Seeing the current trends it seems hard for me to get an invite this year. 

I am just considering to apply for NSW state nomination but i have few questions listed below.

1)Do i need to update my EOI to list my interest for NSW nomination?

2)Will my Visa Date of Effect for 189 has an impact if I do the above?

3)How soon I will receive an invite from NSW? I have an IELTS 7 and total 2 years experience in Australia and combined 6 years experience till now.

Hoping to get an answer soon.

Thanks
Ami


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

My name is Jeetendra and NOT Jeetender 

Please see my comments inline...




amiAus said:


> Hi Jeetender
> 
> I have submitted by EOI for 189 on April 20th 2015 in Analyst Programmer Category with 60 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I am about to fill my NSW nomination and I need help with below query:

I am not claiming any points for my experience...

Below is my break down.

Age: 30
Edu: 15
English:10

Do i need still need to upload all the employment documents like reference letters,latest payslips,reliving letters etc?

Please advice.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Jeetendra . Sorry your name resembles a legend in bollywood. Anyways you are a legend here..

I tried doing that but then did not do as wanted to confirm on point 2 from Skillselect helpline. I do not want myself to be delayed more.

Is there a link where we can check how many invites are sent for NSW and how many positions are left?

Thanks
Ami


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

This is another not a good news for 55+5 guys! 2613 ceiling is over specially for 60 pointers and next 2-3 months they don't have any scope in 189.

They may attract towards NSW which will be a big set back to 55+5 pointers. Not sure how much it will but surely change some calculations of waiting list guys.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Here you go....*

Though the SS numbers after April 2015 invitation rounds aren't updated. Just play around with the link for more details...

1)
SkillSelect

Do let me know what you find out...




amiAus said:


> Thanks Jeetendra . Sorry your name resembles a legend in bollywood. Anyways you are a legend here..
> 
> I tried doing that but then did not do as wanted to confirm on point 2 from Skillselect helpline. I do not want myself to be delayed more.
> 
> ...


----------



## igor_mk (May 7, 2015)

Hey guys, just quick question (i posted a new topic but no one has answered it yet).

I am claiming 5 points which are on a closely related occupation. I was wondering, in case they do not accept my experience as a closely related one to my skills assessment, does my invitation automatically gets rejected?


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra and everyone

I submitted the EOI for 190 and it did not change the date of effect for my current Visa i.e. 189. Yippie!!!

May be above information will help someone else.

Actually I was hoping for a list where I can know a number of people who have been granted this visa already and how many places are left in this category??

It says I have got 65 points. I think I got 5 additional points for state nomination. I will keep you guys posted as and when I get anything.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

najamgk said:


> What is reference number?


Where can I check it? Do you mean EOI Reference?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There isn't any such link which tells you how many people have received VISA GRANT.

BUT we can check as to how many places are left per Occupation ID.

*See this link......Occupation Ceiling TAB*

SkillSelect 





amiAus said:


> Hi Jeetendra and everyone
> 
> I submitted the EOI for 190 and it did not change the date of effect for my current Visa i.e. 189. Yippie!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hi Jeetendra and everyone
> 
> I submitted the EOI for 190 and it did not change the date of effect for my current Visa i.e. 189. Yippie!!!
> 
> ...


Hello Ami
Please check and download the pdf of "View EOI" which you submitted after selecting 190.
And check the date there on the top.
I guess you will see the date on which you made change in EOI.

And EOI displayed on the main page is different from it.

Also check "Department of Immigration and Border Protection Correspondence"
You will also find new correspondence ID .

I also submitted EOI on 7/2/2014 and updated EOI with one information, which doesn't make change in my claimed points... and when I viewed "view EOI" on homepage after login.
New date 27/2/2015 is showing. 

FYI
rest not sure which date will be considered.



Thanks


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Got my invite for 190 today.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Finally I am happy to announce that after 2 months and 8 days of crying wait...i have recieved NSW invite...
Now I am gearing up to wait for nomination and then finally visa...any idea how long should it take now?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Did anyone from 263111 get invitation

Why no one from 263111 is being invited


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

*Nsw*

Hi Batra786

Yes but I think it is just the correspondence date when you have made the changes. The date of effect on your visa screen will be the one which will be considered. So I hope we are all good.

They cannot have seperate effects for one same thing. The one listed on your main screen should be considered as your date of effect.

So I think you should not worry as 7 Feb will be considered. 

So Congratulations to the guys who have received the invite. So after submitting your EOI how will you know the you have recieved an invite from NSW. Will that be updated in skillselect or will you be receiving an email?

And after the nomination gets approved then only we will get an invite from DIBP? 

Sorry I am bombarding questions here but I am new to this state sponsorship process.

Thanks
Ami


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Another question I have his whether NSW invites also follow the same cycle as skillselect rounds? or can we get it anytime ?

Thanks


----------



## OlgaZeke (Mar 2, 2015)

HI
I am new to this site and was wondering if anyone knows how long does it usually take to get an invitation from NSW for the 190 skilled migration after you submit your EOI?

I got my invitation from Western Australia in less than 2 weeks but did not get nominated due to work experience as a specific requirement in WA alone. 
Hope someone can help me.
Thank you


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi what's your occupation and points breakup details?


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

rohitszone said:


> Got my invite for 190 today.


What is your occupatuon code???


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Finally I am happy to announce that after 2 months and 8 days of crying wait...i have recieved NSW invite...
> Now I am gearing up to wait for nomination and then finally visa...any idea how long should it take now?


What is your occupatuon code???


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Ami,

So once you submit your eoi then its a wait and watch game, as soon as NSW will send you an invite, you will recieve an email.
Next, when you are nominated after being invited that is the time you willbe invited by DIBP to apply for VISA, generally it DIBP and nomination thing happens at same time or in a span of two days.
All the best, i wish you will recieve an invitation soon.



amiAus said:


> Hi Batra786
> 
> Yes but I think it is just the correspondence date when you have made the changes. The date of effect on your visa screen will be the one which will be considered. So I hope we are all good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

NSW mentions no specific time in inviting people, however, expect the invitation in 2-3 months of eoi lodged date. It also depends on your IELTS score on how soon you will get an invite, if you are ielts 7, then expect the stated time.
What is your occupation code and work experience?



OlgaZeke said:


> HI
> I am new to this site and was wondering if anyone knows how long does it usually take to get an invitation from NSW for the 190 skilled migration after you submit your EOI?
> 
> I got my invitation from Western Australia in less than 2 weeks but did not get nominated due to work experience as a specific requirement in WA alone.
> ...


----------



## igor_mk (May 7, 2015)

Guys, if I claim work experience for my state nomination in a closely related occupation, and they do not accept that, do i get an instant rejection on the state nomination application? 

I REALLY need an answer to this question.

Huge THANKS!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am about to fill my NSW nomination and I need help with below query:
> 
> ...


For my case, I only sent the colour scanned images of my IELTS results, educational certificates & transcripts, Skill assessment letter, first page of my passport to Business NSW.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

As per spread sheet ilts 6 band developer programer invited is it true?


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all 
Applied my EOI on 7 feb 2015 with 55 + and 5 points frm NSW but no reply yet. Code is. 254499
is there anyone who got invitation for this occupation with same points. I applied thru agent so they will sent email to agent or to me in case i got nominated.
Thanks


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hi Batra786
> 
> Yes but I think it is just the correspondence date when you have made the changes. The date of effect on your visa screen will be the one which will be considered. So I hope we are all good.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for updating!

Further you will get email of invitation and you can also regularly check your skillset acc also.

After that fill your acceptance, pay fee and then after you get nomination frpm state then proceed with DIBP..


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi how we can check skill sekect??


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Vicky2015 said:


> This is another not a good news for 55+5 guys! 2613 ceiling is over specially for 60 pointers and next 2-3 months they don't have any scope in 189.
> 
> They may attract towards NSW which will be a big set back to 55+5 pointers. Not sure how much it will but surely change some calculations of waiting list guys.


That will definetly be a big blow to 55 with IELTS 6 ...so sad....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > This is another not a good news for 55+5 guys! 2613 ceiling is over specially for 60 pointers and next 2-3 months they don't have any scope in 189.
> ...


Dont believe in rumors and wait till 13 May for clear picture.....


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> No tashi, still waiting...


so sad..the wait is killing me...VipanBali..do you think we have any chances..what is ur assessment of 55 pointers chances with IELTS 6...someone in the forum mentioned that 261313 189 ceiling has reached..which is a further blow to us..


----------



## Puneesh.s (Apr 27, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Did anyone from 263111 get invitation
> 
> Why no one from 263111 is being invited


I got an invite for 263111 today from NSW


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> so sad..the wait is killing me...VipanBali..do you think we have any chances..what is ur assessment of 55 pointers chances with IELTS 6...someone in the forum mentioned that 261313 189 ceiling has reached..which is a further blow to us..


Hi Tashi,
M not sure, like you i am also in the same boat...anyways the only option we have is to wait...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations & All The Best |||

The actual processing time for NSW SS Nomination application is 12 weeks.

BUT have seen people being granted nomination in 4 /6 /8 weeks, so it ALL depends.




Ansh07 said:


> Finally I am happy to announce that after 2 months and 8 days of crying wait...i have recieved NSW invite...
> Now I am gearing up to wait for nomination and then finally visa...any idea how long should it take now?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Request all invitees to keep updated below excel file.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

Puneesh.s said:


> I got an invite for 263111 today from NSW


Hey Puneesh,

Can you please share your points breakdown structure??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1)
NSW SS Nomination Application invite is communicated via an email ONLY. EOI status doesn't change.

2)
* After your NSW SS Nominaiton Application is approved, you receive an Approval email from NSW dept.
* NSW dept communicates this to DIBP
* Then later on DIBP sends you an Invite for Visa application (It can happen immediately after you receive NSW aaproval email OR might be after a delay of 2-3 days.)




amiAus said:


> Hi Batra786
> 
> Yes but I think it is just the correspondence date when you have made the changes. The date of effect on your visa screen will be the one which will be considered. So I hope we are all good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW invite doesn't follow Skillselect rounds, you may get it any time as per the processing timelines.




amiAus said:


> Another question I have his whether NSW invites also follow the same cycle as skillselect rounds? or can we get it anytime ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Puneesh.s said:


> I got an invite for 263111 today from NSW


Congratulation. Kindly share your score bifurcation detail & EOI date of submission


----------



## Puneesh.s (Apr 27, 2015)

I was claiming 65 points.

Applied on 28th April, 2015

Invited on 7th May, 2015

Can you guide me through with the next steps and what are the possibilities of a VISA grant after invitation considering I have all the relevant documents/ proofs.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Puneesh.s said:


> I was claiming 65 points.
> 
> Applied on 28th April, 2015
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy, it looks like there are only inviting 60 and plus points for 263111.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Puneesh.s said:


> I got an invite for 263111 today from NSW


No invites for 55 pointer, what is this


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

najamgk said:


> No invites for 55 pointer, what is this


Actually NSW is "wisely" playing with the situation, Believe me don't lose hope, NSW is only waiting for the June 1st quarter, they are only sending invites to the best available applicants now... but after 1st June they will invite all the available people, but respective to the Job Code's demand in their market.

Stay focused, Stay Hopeful, Stay Happy...


----------



## Puneesh.s (Apr 27, 2015)

najamgk said:


> No invites for 55 pointer, what is this


Please don't lose hope...they have started sending invites for 55+5 pointers as well.

Can someone tell me what are the next steps along with probable timelines


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

but also, this is a very bad strategy from NSW and DIBP about the IETLS 6 and 7 bands differentiation, as we all know the conditions on IELTS test day, the candidates are under so much stress but still most of the applicants perform well in Listening, Reading and Speaking. The real issue comes in writing, you are tired because of the previous two sections and have very limited time. First of all, you have to understand the topic then you have to pick the core of it, then you have to brainstorm and think for great ideas, convert them into paras with complete coherence, give relative examples, take care of tenses and spellings, give an intro and conclusion. Still this ain't enough, you are on mercy of the Examiner after all this. 

I think DIBP and NSW should set their mark on Overall performance rather then scores of individual sections. This will really help people who are definitely more deserving, more competent and have more work experience and exposure than most of the people who scored 7 in IELTS and got their invitation just on the bases of it...


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Tanzeel

100% I am agree with you.

But you know their policy makers are very clever.

They keeps everything under their control whenever they needs skilled and trade workers their policies changed immidiately they become soft for instance now they have changed ielts requirement for Employee sponsored visa 4.5 bands are acceptable.Employers needs more skilled and trade people in Aus.

Similarly when they have enough Supply of skilled or trade workers they got very strict.

They are using all skilled and trade workers
Thx


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Ansh07

Yes I am IELTS 7 with the overall score of 8 and writing score as 7.

Total experience is 6 years(ACS deducted 4 years anyways) with last 2.5 years in Aus on 457.

Occupation code is Analyst Programmer 261311.

So Can you guess whether I will receive an invite before June?

Thanks
Ami


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

so my case is 65 points(60 + 5 nomination points) and IELTS 7


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

amiAus said:


> so my case is 65 points(60 + 5 nomination points) and IELTS 7


You will get invite very soon may be by next week


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Thank you so much. Hope your words get true


Vicky2015 said:


> You will get invite very soon may be by next week


----------



## adeel13 (May 15, 2014)

Is there any engineer got nomination from Nsw in recent days ( last 20 days)


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

avi87 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Even i am person with 55 pts and waiting for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Because there is one word that describes it: impatience! For both, the clients and the agents.

Wondering myself why so rush to get invited, in the case of the people which have already 60 ptos or more. The actual job market is not good at all.

They can get the 189 visa just for waiting two o three months as of JULy.

Well, the 55 pointers are really being affected.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Hi
And to add, 189 can be applied with people who score 60 points and their skill is listed in SOL. Else they have to see SS 190 lists, which states declares from time to time.

Thanks


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Ami,

I strongly believe you should get the invitation this month itself..pack your bags..

Thanks,
Ansh



amiAus said:


> Hi Ansh07
> 
> Yes I am IELTS 7 with the overall score of 8 and writing score as 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello experts,

My name is Muhammad. Finally, after a very long struggle, my fiance has got invitation from DIBP through NSW to apply for Subclass 190 visa. It was a very long journey but finally, the invitation is here and seems like a big achievement already. Major portion of credit goes to the forum members here who are always willing to help, so I want to thank you all. As always, I have few questions and expectations from forum members to please help me over my concerns.

1.	As the invitation was received today, 8th of May 2015, 60 days will expire on 7th July 2015. New policies and quotas will be revised on 1st July 2015 as per the norms and expectations. If let’s say our occupation is removed from CSOL and SOL list or policies change, will that impact us if we lodge the visa between 1st and 7th July? This is because we are getting married in the first half of next month and marriage certificate will take some time to arrive.

2.	While she was creating her EOI account, she filed her status as engaged and now as we are getting married before the lodging of visa, will there be any trouble for us if I want to file my case with her application as a partner?

Regards

Muhammad


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations mate,

1) No, it doesnot matter to you if you pay the fees today or after June 2015. What does matter is that you have paid it in 60 days time. FYI, once you will be granted, you would have around a year to move to Australia and this doesnt matter to your visa claim, etc... what matters is that you land before the expiry date which would be stated at grant.

2) I get to hear that for Australia, De facto partner could also considered as MARRIED partner. De facto partner in simple words is GF/BF. However you need to provide proof, like living together? I am sure you wouldnot be living together even engaged to her ...So i guess either you give another supportive evidence or else ask other fellow members.

If you get married next month then provide marraige certificate along with CHANGE IN CIRCUMSTANCES FORM to CO, provided that while filing EOI, she did mention you as partner who would be accompanying her to AUSTRALIA




ashftc said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> My name is Muhammad. Finally, after a very long struggle, my fiance has got invitation from DIBP through NSW to apply for Subclass 190 visa. It was a very long journey but finally, the invitation is here and seems like a big achievement already. Major portion of credit goes to the forum members here who are always willing to help, so I want to thank you all. As always, I have few questions and expectations from forum members to please help me over my concerns.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

189190aus said:


> Congratulations mate,
> 
> 1) No, it doesnot matter to you if you pay the fees today or after June 2015. What does matter is that you have paid it in 60 days time. FYI, once you will be granted, you would have around a year to move to Australia and this doesnt matter to your visa claim, etc... what matters is that you land before the expiry date which would be stated at grant.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your response mate. So the next immigration year, policy changes, nothing will impact us as far as we apply before 7th July the expiry date?

No. we don't live together  but a marriage certificate shouldn't be an issue after marriage. What if I provide the certificate while lodging the visa online? Even then do I need to provide change of certificate form?


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Because there is one word that describes it: impatience! For both, the clients and the agents.
> 
> Wondering myself why so rush to get invited, in the case of the people which have already 60 ptos or more. The actual job market is not good at all.
> 
> ...


oh !! is it:confused2::confused2:

TQ means i am also one of the victim


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

With regard to your old post somewhere about partner's point

well, first i wonder why you want to claim partner's point now? you are all set to go. you are invited and soon will be granted visa
so why?
do reply back with points break up 

yes you are right CPA/ICAA wouldnot entertain you unless you have 7 ielts in each
HOWEVER, there are ways to get assessment done for accountants, one is VETASSES, there are some occupations notably internal auditor which you can select on 6.5 IELTS
do let me know your all qualifications after a level and experience





ashftc said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> My name is Muhammad. Finally, after a very long struggle, my fiance has got invitation from DIBP through NSW to apply for Subclass 190 visa. It was a very long journey but finally, the invitation is here and seems like a big achievement already. Major portion of credit goes to the forum members here who are always willing to help, so I want to thank you all. As always, I have few questions and expectations from forum members to please help me over my concerns.
> 
> ...


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

batra786 said:


> Hi
> And to add, 189 can be applied with people who score 60 points and their skill is listed in SOL. Else they have to see SS 190 lists, which states declares from time to time.
> 
> Thanks


yea i think it is also a valid point to be noted.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

1) Yes positive, new policy doesnot affect to anyone who has been invited or granted

2) i reckon along with the form would be better and necessary because it would be change of circumstances (name, status, passport, etc). You would have to later change her and your documents/passport etc as well, these documents all before the CO gives you a GRANT. Though i think, if you are unable to get passport or other document before 7th July, then pay the fees by July but start processing documents that when CO is assigned, you have all documents handy that CO gives you grant in a few weeks without asking further documents which would delay your process further



ashftc said:


> Thank you so much for your response mate. So the next immigration year, policy changes, nothing will impact us as far as we apply before 7th July the expiry date?
> 
> No. we don't live together  but a marriage certificate shouldn't be an issue after marriage. What if I provide the certificate while lodging the visa online? Even then do I need to provide change of certificate form?


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi I got the invitation email from NSW yesterday. I'm trying to collect all the evidence and documents to support all claimed points. And this is my situation: My assessment from ACS which I got last year states that I have 9 years of skilled experience. I still work for the same employee. My EOI has automatically computed 10 years of skilled experience as I have left an open end date in my current job to reflect my situation. So my question is if I have to provide additional information to support this extra year of skilled experience in the form of Pay Slips or not. I know that eventually I would have to back my claims with DIBP but I'm not sure about NSW application form. What do you think? All the best.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Avoid Over-claiming of Points |||*


As your ACS is from last year, you would have to submit any one of the following to prove that you are still performing the same role THAT you were doing when you applied for ACS:-

* Statutory Declaration *OR* Employment Reference letter from Employer (_*based on what your submitted last year while doing ACS*_)

In addition to this you may submit payslips/tax document for this year.


*Ensure that you aren't over-claiming points.*

Read This: *Avoid Over-claiming of Points*




laolao said:


> Hi I got the invitation email from NSW yesterday. I'm trying to collect all the evidence and documents to support all claimed points. And this is my situation: My assessment from ACS which I got last year states that I have 9 years of skilled experience. I still work for the same employee. My EOI has automatically computed 10 years of skilled experience as I have left an open end date in my current job to reflect my situation. So my question is if I have to provide additional information to support this extra year of skilled experience in the form of Pay Slips or not. I know that eventually I would have to back my claims with DIBP but I'm not sure about NSW application form. What do you think? All the best.


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Jeetendra for your prompt reply. I double checked your link to be sure I'm not over-claiming points. 

So are you saying that I would have to submit pay slips also for NWS application? I haven't translated them yet so that means I will have to spend some days before I'm able to send the application.

In addition, to prove that I'm still working can I send the SAME Employment Reference letter I got last year from my employer to get my successful assessment? Or should I ask my employee for a new reference letter (hard to achieve but not impossible)?

Please give me your thoughts.

Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you arrange for a NEW reference letter from your employer IT would be good. As this would prove that you are still working and performing the same role currently for which you were assessed for last year by ACS.

In this case Payslips won't be required.





laolao said:


> Thanks Jeetendra for your prompt reply. I double checked your link to be sure I'm not over-claiming points.
> 
> So are you saying that I would have to submit pay slips also for NWS application? I haven't translated them yet so that means I will have to spend some days before I'm able to send the application.
> 
> ...


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Any electrical engineer got the invite ? I would check the google sheet but someone has messed it up.


----------



## deceptivesatya (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Adeel,

I have received NSW Nomination on May 7th.

Hello members,

I was invited to apply for SS from NSW on 15th April and Submitted all documents on 17th April. Received the nomination mail from NSW and Skill-Select mail to apply for Visa on Thursday afternoon(7th May) 

Currently trying to figure out everything that is needed before I apply for Visa. Hope you guys get your respective nominations and GRANTs soon.

I haven't had to post many queries here so far because the information that is already available here covers pretty much everything needed for Immigration purposes. I must say the members here are very helpful to everyone going through this process.

I have some simple queries though. I have some idea already about these queries through this forum, but still posting them here.

1) I should be able to arrange the documents needed for my application in the next 15 days (except the medicals). I wanted to check if there is any harm in paying the visa fees this Monday itself. From what I know so far, the documents should get uploaded in 30-40 days after paying Visa fees and before the Case Officer gets assigned.

2) The list of documents that I know of for Filing VISA is below. Please let me know if I am missing out on anything. I am not claiming any points for my Wife's Skills:

a) Colored Scanned copies of Passport for Me and my Wife
b) Matriculation Certificates(Class 10th) for Me and my Wife
c) Degree Mark sheets and final certificate in single combined PDF for Me and my Wife
d) Appointment letter, promotion letter, detail duty certificate, form 16 etc of every employment for Me and my Wife
e) Income tax returns for last 2 Years for Me and my Wife
f) Marriage certificate
g) My ACS Assessment letter
h) My IELTS Results
i) My Wife's Proof of studying Bachelor/Master's degree in English medium from college principal
j) Indian Government ID proof for Me and my Wife - Please let me know if this is needed and what should it be(PAN card/Aadhar Card or Passport is Sufficient)
k) Police clearance Certificate for Me and my Wife

I know its a long post  but will be expecting some helpful replies


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

deceptivesatya said:


> Hi Adeel,
> 
> I have received NSW Nomination on May 7th.
> 
> ...


Kindly share the list of documents you submitted when you receive invite from NSW. I want this information so that I can prepare these documents in advance. 
For your queries, definitely seniors experts will give better advice. 
Looking forward for your support and cooperation. 
Abbas


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

*NSW nomination fees*

Thanks Ansh. I will let the forum know how it goes.

The only stuff I am worried is that we do not know how many positions are currently left for NSW as they have not updated the details on skillselect.

Do we need to pay any fees for getting NSW nomination?


Ansh07 said:


> Hi Ami,
> 
> I strongly believe you should get the invitation this month itself..pack your bags..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

TRY to go for Medicals and PCC after 30-35 days POST filing VISA application online by paying the Fees and uploading ALL Other documents. This would enable you to maximize your IED into Australia.


*You have covered almost everything except the following*:-

* One color passport photo for both of you (_Also Label this Photo with Applicants Name like Date and Time Stamp on Photos....or in some other way_)

* BIRTH Certificate for both of you

* FORM 80 - For both of you

* Last 3 years IT Returns (If possible provide ALL IT Returns)




deceptivesatya said:


> Hi Adeel,
> 
> I have received NSW Nomination on May 7th.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You don't have to pay any fees for getting NSW nomination BUT INSTEAD you have to pay the Processing FEE of AUD 300/- AFTER NSW Invites you on the basis of information provided in your EOI, FOR applying for NSW SS Nomination Application.

Once you receive your Nomination Invite, you have 14 days to file your NSW SS Nomination Application BY Uploading ALL the required documents and paying the Processing fees of AUD 300/-.





amiAus said:


> Thanks Ansh. I will let the forum know how it goes.
> 
> The only stuff I am worried is that we do not know how many positions are currently left for NSW as they have not updated the details on skillselect.
> 
> Do we need to pay any fees for getting NSW nomination?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi I got my NSFW nomination invitation on 7th may. Have submitted following docs and submitted the application to nsw :

Ielts result.
bachelor and master degree certs
passport front-page 
ACS assessment 
employment reference letters 

I had 55 points plus 5. And experience of 8 Years as per ACS. Category of Developer programmer.

How many days tentative to get skills select invitation.?


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

*Nsw*

Hi Jeetendra

Do we need to pay any fees for NSW nomination?

Another question is like if I am currently working in Queensland and I get the Visa,How soon I will need to move to NSW?

A question for a later stage but still wanna be sure of all scenarios.

Thanks
Ami


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey,

Does anyone know if the visa invite is sent along NSW SS Approval or I have wait for awhile, Below is my information ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

After your NSW SS Nomination is approved, NSW would inform DIBP regarding the outcome.

Then you might receive both emails immediately.

OR

You might receive NSW SS Approval email first and then after a delay of 1-2 days you might receive Invite from DIBP.





rohitszone said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know if the visa invite is sent along NSW SS Approval or I have wait for awhile, Below is my information ...


----------



## fredma0913 (Mar 3, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi I got my NSFW nomination invitation on 7th may. Have submitted following docs and submitted the application to nsw :
> 
> Ielts result.
> bachelor and master degree certs
> ...


Congrats!
Do you have Ielts 7 in each band?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi

No overall 7.5. But 8.5, 7.5,6.5,7.0

Amit


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> No overall 7.5. But 8.5, 7.5,6.5,7.0
> 
> Amit


When you submitted your EOI? What is your points details & ANZSCO Code


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

Great! I would go for the option of sending a new reference letter: same text but updated salary and new date.

On another topic, anyone has an idea from experience of how many times we can open the link to the application form? The text in the email sent by NSW states:

_The link to the application form will be invalidated if it is accessed more than the allowed limit. This includes opening the form in too many browser tabs/windows, or by refreshing the application form. As a guide, you will be able to access the link a number of times however excessive use will deactivate the link._

However, I couldn't find any specific number for this limit. I would really like to familiarize with the form and check if I have all the documents before beginning the process and I'm afraid the System could be very strict on this limit.

Thanks



Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you arrange for a NEW reference letter from your employer IT would be good. As this would prove that you are still working and performing the same role currently for which you were assessed for last year by ACS.
> 
> In this case Payslips won't be required.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think that there is no need to familiarize yourself with the form for finding Required Documents. *By doing so you might lose this opportunity.*


Just read related posts and find out the required list of documents.


*I did the same found out that ALL Applicants have ONLY submitted the following documents:*

* IELTS Result.
* Education Degree Certificate, Mark Sheets, Transcripts
* Passport Copy 
* ACS Skills Assessment 
* Employment Reference Letters 

Organize the ABOVE set of documents and file your NSW SS Nomination application.




laolao said:


> Great! I would go for the option of sending a new reference letter: same text but updated salary and new date.
> 
> On another topic, anyone has an idea from experience of how many times we can open the link to the application form? The text in the email sent by NSW states:
> 
> ...


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

ok, then I will wait to have the updated employment reference letter next week to submit everything.

I think from the list below I would add the resumé.

Thanks



Jeeten#80 said:


> I think that there is no need to familiarize yourself with the form for finding Required Documents. *By doing so you might lose this opportunity.*
> 
> 
> Just read related posts and find out the required list of documents.
> ...


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

Jdesai, please kindly go to your inbox and PM me back.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone please clarify one doubt for me:

In my EOI application I declared only 2 employment records which we the ones that ACS marked as skilled employment And that covers my 8 plus years of experience.

But actually I had 4 employments and in my SS application I have attached the employment reference letters of all 4 employments.

Do you think it can work against me.? I am getting a but paranoid as I in my EOI mention only 2 employments.

Please clarify 

Amit


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you arrange for a NEW reference letter from your employer IT would be good. As this would prove that you are still working and performing the same role currently for which you were assessed for last year by ACS.
> 
> In this case Payslips won't be required.


Hi Jeeten,

The reference letters I used for ACS did not contain salary information. Can I get employment letters instead from employer with salary information in addition to existing reference letters? Or is it must to have salary information on reference letters only?

Please advise.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*hi*

Hello Amit
I am also looking for SS NSW and applied with minimum 6 each(competent English) and 5 years plus experience. And 55 +5 = 60 points.

And when I see your profile, it seemed like you are also with 55+5 points and 6 each category. And only difference is your experience i.e 8 years.
What my point is, that NSW have started considering 55+5 pointers with IELTS 6 each.


Please correct me if I am wrong.




_*
apatnia:

Hi I got my NSFW nomination invitation on 7th may. Have submitted following docs and submitted the application to nsw :

Ielts result.
bachelor and master degree certs
passport front-page
ACS assessment
employment reference letters

I had 55 points plus 5. And experience of 8 Years as per ACS. Category of Developer programmer.

How many days tentative to get skills select invitation.? 
overall 7.5. But 8.5, 7.5,6.5,7.0
*_


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As far as I'm aware of Salary information is not indicated in Employment Reference Letters. Also IT isn't expected to be a part of Employment Reference letters.


So *Employment Reference Letter* without Salary Information is fine.




najamgk said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> The reference letters I used for ACS did not contain salary information. Can I get employment letters instead from employer with salary information in addition to existing reference letters? Or is it must to have salary information on reference letters only?
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As far as I'm aware of Salary information is not indicated in Employment Reference Letters. Also IT isn't expected to be a part of Employment Reference letters.
> 
> 
> So *Employment Reference Letter* without Salary Information is fine.


Thanks Jeeten,

So for NSW and for DIBP, what document can I use for salary information? Do I need employment letter for this purpose? There is a possibility to get a letter from employer which states designation, salary, period of employment etc.

I have salary slips for current employment but nothing for previous. Also, in this part of the world, there are no tax documents.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Update your EOI |||*


In your EOI you should enter ALL your employment records for the last 10 years.


Read this for better understanding of *HOW TO* input your Skilled Employment in EOI.

*How to Update EOI for Employment as per ACS Assessment Letter*


As your EOI is still in SUBMITTED status, I would suggest you to update it.




apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please clarify one doubt for me:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IN your *Employment Offer Letter / Appointment Letter* your Salary information MUST be present.

Also arrange for the Letter from your Employer which states your designation, salary, period of employment etc (_Possibility of getting this you have indicated in your post_).

Ensure that ALL the SALARY slips are properly stamped by the employer (Color stamped preferred).

Also TRY to accumulate Documents that prove your Employment with ALL the Employers including your Current Employer.

For the employments where you don't have Salary Slips, TRY to get SALARY Certificate from those mentioning your designation, salary, period of employment etc.





najamgk said:


> Thanks Jeeten,
> 
> So for NSW and for DIBP, what document can I use for salary information? Do I need employment letter for this purpose? There is a possibility to get a letter from employer which states designation, salary, period of employment etc.
> 
> I have salary slips for current employment but nothing for previous. Also, in this part of the world, there are no tax documents.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

ILY said:


> If ACS deduct first 2 years of work experience, does that will also lead to reduction in the points given by DIBP?
> 
> I have seen ACS deduct 2 to 8 years from the experience of many people, what is the reason of this?


So...the wait for 55 pointers with IELTS 6 is going to be too long or perhaps even no chance at all...experts..please provide your honest opinion.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Any mechanical engineer got the invitation mail. Pl update


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Over-claiming DIRECTLY results in VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND*

IF ACS deducts your experiences then you would have to fill your EOI based on the ACS Skills Assessment letter. ELSE your VISA might be refused and No-Refund might be given.


*READ this for more information...*

*EOI and VISA Refusal || IF ACS Skills Assessment Letter now followed*


*Read the attached document for understanding ACS Skills Assessment letter.*




ILY said:


> If ACS deduct first 2 years of work experience, does that will also lead to reduction in the points given by DIBP?
> 
> I have seen ACS deduct 2 to 8 years from the experience of many people, what is the reason of this?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi all seniors 

A general question on NSW nomination:

Is it possible that after you receive the invite that nsw will only nominate you to regional NSW rather than allowing you to go to a capital city like Sydney.? 

Can they force you to nominate only for regional area.Instead of open to any part in NSW. ? 

Please she'd some light in this.

Amit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't think that they would *Nominate you / force you to work* in regional area, *UNLESS you have specified it* in your EOI or SS Nomination Application.

As in VIC SS Nomination Application they ask for it Specifically (_See below_) *BUT NOT SURE IF NSW* also asks this in their Nomination form.



*When you apply for EOI you are asked the following question (For 190 Visa Subclass):*

** Preferred locations within Australia*
***In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? - *Victoria*

***Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? - *No*


*When you apply for VIC SS Nomination you are asked the following question:*

*Q11.4* Please indicate your planned settlement location? - *Metropolitan Melbourne*






apatnia said:


> Hi all seniors
> 
> A general question on NSW nomination:
> 
> ...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Hi all seniors
> 
> A general question on NSW nomination:
> 
> ...


You never know...that's what NT does to all 190 applicants. They just offer them 489 instead. But NSW dont do it often.


----------



## dossabhi (May 10, 2015)

*NSW State Sponsership FEB-2015*



subhasamaran said:


> Great to see guys starting a Thread For NSW FEB 2015 Intake. I am also planing to apply in The Engg Technologist category.
> 
> Anyone in the same occupation please share your thoughts and infos


Hey,

Did anybody get invitation from NSW on software engineer profile. I have applied in February 2015. did not get any reply till now.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

Did anyone from 263111 with 55 points get the invite


----------



## dossabhi (May 10, 2015)

*NSW State Sponsership FEB-2015*

Hello All,

Did anyone from 261313 with 55 points get the invite


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

55+5 with IELTS 7 got invitation in April, after that never heard 261313 Software Engineer invite for 55 pointers.

None of IELTS 6 got invite till now if I am correct?


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi 
Not sure of ielts 6, but yes i did get invite recently on 8th may.
I have a agent working for me and he suggests that everyone will get invite sooner or later, so I urge you to not loose hope and stay calm...make the most out of your time in your home country..as one day you will land in australia anyways..and that will be the time you might miss these days.
All the very best and keep up the hope..!




Vicky2015 said:


> 55+5 with IELTS 7 got invitation in April, after that never heard 261313 Software Engineer invite for 55 pointers.
> 
> None of IELTS 6 got invite till now if I am correct?


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

I also got invited on 7th May and I have a minimum IELTS 6 (although my average score is 7: 8, 7, 7, 6) and I'm a Developer Programmer. 

Hope that helps.



Ansh07 said:


> Hi
> Not sure of ielts 6, but yes i did get invite recently on 8th may.
> I have a agent working for me and he suggests that everyone will get invite sooner or later, so I urge you to not loose hope and stay calm...make the most out of your time in your home country..as one day you will land in australia anyways..and that will be the time you might miss these days.
> All the very best and keep up the hope..!


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

laolao said:


> I also got invited on 7th May and I have a minimum IELTS 6 (although my average score is 7: 8, 7, 7, 6) and I'm a Developer Programmer.
> 
> Hope that helps.


When you submitted your EOI? Also share the points details.


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

Submission date is 2015-01-04. You can see the details here under 'laolao':
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=203402571


abbasraza said:


> When you submitted your EOI? Also share the points details.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hi
> Not sure of ielts 6, but yes i did get invite recently on 8th may.
> I have a agent working for me and he suggests that everyone will get invite sooner or later, so I urge you to not loose hope and stay calm...make the most out of your time in your home country..as one day you will land in australia anyways..and that will be the time you might miss these days.
> All the very best and keep up the hope..!
> ...


Liked your response buddy.

I guess in June NSW might release all the pending invites to IELTS 6 as they have to reach their annual cap 4000 as well.


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I don't think that they would Nominate you / force you to work in regional area, UNLESS you have specified it in your EOI or SS Nomination Application.
> 
> As in VIC SS Nomination Application they ask for it Specifically (See below) BUT NOT SURE IF NSW also asks this in their Nomination form.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

I have put up the below option as "YES" in my EOI for NSW 190.

***Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? - Yes

Would it be ok or do I need to change


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

This week is invitation week.....please be vigilent today...as its highly likely to receive invitation today......


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

jdesai said:


> This week is invitation week.....please be vigilent today...as its highly likely to receive invitation today......


Hi Jdesai,

Please answer my query above as I am bit curious


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Thats fine...its an advatage in fact...as you are seeking 489 for nsw as well.....


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Jeetan 

If someone.has specified in EOI application that client is willing to relocate to a place other than capital city.? 

For sure it would mean that NSW would give you SS for regional area right. ? 

Amit


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

190SN - you can live anywhere in the State that nominated you.
489 is Regional Visa - you need to live in a specific region.
If anyone ticked they are willing to live outside major cities, doesn't mean they will be forced to.


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Any mechanical engineer got the invitation mail. Pl update


None so far I know!!!
In the same boat, waiting.....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Any news guys???????


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Ansh07 said:


> Hi
> I have a agent working for me and he suggests that everyone will get invite sooner or later, so I urge you to not loose hope and stay calm...


What your agent doesn't say is there are more EOI for NSW than places left. So there is no way everyone will be invited. If you want to stay in front of the pack, improve your points.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Any news guys???????


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::spit:


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

What happened to the excel sheet? seems it messed up.....


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Needed some info for those who already received invites and waiting for nomination ,
Is it compulsory to start working as soon as we landed there?What happens if we are unable to find the full time job? Please experts let know the consequences.Do we need to search job before reaching there?please share your experiences..


----------



## Sunshine girl (Apr 9, 2015)

Got invitation today. 
Point 55+5
ANZCO code: 272511
Ielts: each band 7 ( Overall 8)

Best of luck.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

No, nobody can force you to do anything. In fact, only few lucky ones find jobs quickly. So bring with you enough money to last a few months, till you find work.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sunshine girl said:


> Got invitation today.
> Point 55+5
> ANZCO code: 272511
> Ielts: each band 7 ( Overall 8)
> ...



Congratulations Sunshine_Girl! Good luck with the next steps!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Sunshine girl said:


> Got invitation today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Experience????


----------



## Sunshine girl (Apr 9, 2015)

No point for work experience. I submitted EOI on 17th Feb.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Sunshine girl said:


> No point for work experience. I submitted EOI on 17th Feb.


Ok..thanks and good luck....


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I recived the invitation on 7th May and i submitted on 9th May.Also my partner IELTS is expiring on 30th June.Will it be a problem to get the nomination?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Hi
> Not sure of ielts 6, but yes i did get invite recently on 8th may.
> I have a agent working for me and he suggests that everyone will get invite sooner or later, so I urge you to not loose hope and stay calm...make the most out of your time in your home country..as one day you will land in australia anyways..and that will be the time you might miss these days.
> All the very best and keep up the hope..!


If your words comes true..it is really comforting to hear.... It is really a long wait and it seems the wait is going to be even longer


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Finally got my nomination from NSW today. Following is the break down of my score and relevant timelines for others to gauge the time frame of the entire process:

Age-30, Education-15, IELTS-10, Experience-10 = 65 points (263111, Computer Network and System Engineer)

EOI submitted : 13th April 2015
Invited by NSW : 15th April 2015
Applied for NSW: 20th April 2015
Nominated by NSW: 11th May 2015

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my nomination from NSW today. Following is the break down of my score and relevant timelines for others to gauge the time frame of the entire process:
> 
> ...




Please kindly update the excel sheet for other's benefit


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

tauseef said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my nomination from NSW today. Following is the break down of my score and relevant timelines for others to gauge the time frame of the entire process:
> 
> ...


Congrats Tauseef.
I've applied on 28th. Waiting for the nomination.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

If you would have lodged your application in 189, you might have this invitation earlier. Anyway, this is about grabbing opportunity.



tauseef said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my nomination from NSW today. Following is the break down of my score and relevant timelines for others to gauge the time frame of the entire process:
> 
> ...


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

any news from 261313 and IELTS 6?? I can see ICT candidates code 261312 with IELTS 6 got invites from NSW...no luck for 261313 with IELTS 6??


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Congrats !! One Question: why didn't you apply for 189?



tauseef said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my nomination from NSW today. Following is the break down of my score and relevant timelines for others to gauge the time frame of the entire process:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> any news from 261313 and IELTS 6?? I can see ICT candidates code 261312 with IELTS 6 got invites from NSW...no luck for 261313 with IELTS 6??


Have no idea Vipan...desperately waiting for the invite.. I am also not aware of 261312 with IELTS 6 got thre invite .....if true...261313 have no luck....lets pray and hope for th best


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

hi everyone

Do anyone go the invitation for 263111 [Computer Network and systems engineer ] with 55 pts with 
PTE above 65 in all sections??


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yahooo..Just got the NSW nomination mail and skill select mail. Below are my details:

Points :65+5 SS
occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
NSW Invite : 23rd April 2015 
NSW Payment Done:24th April 2015
NSW Nomination: 11th May 2015


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

I too got my nomination approved by NSW today. I filed their online application on 24th Arpil, so roughly it took around 2 weeks only.

Cheers,
Varun


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is in addition to your 190 (Where you can live anywhere in the Nominated State)


Its just an additional option that you have selected. By doing this you've shown your interest in living in a specific region.

THIS nowhere indicates THAT they would force you to live in a regional area.






apatnia said:


> Jeetan
> 
> If someone.has specified in EOI application that client is willing to relocate to a place other than capital city.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is in addition to your 190 (Where you can live anywhere in the Nominated State)


Its just an additional option that you have selected. By doing this you've shown your interest in living in a specific region.


So reason for concern.




raviku said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have put up the below option as "YES" in my EOI for NSW 190.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!

*


mike_0707 said:


> Yahooo..Just got the NSW nomination mail and skill select mail. Below are my details:
> 
> Points :65+5 SS
> occupation: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

help.for.pr said:


> Congrats !! One Question: why didn't you apply for 189?


Considering the factor that 190 processing is a bit faster than 189 and I belong from a HIGH RISK country. I have several case studies in my country where it took around 3-5 years for people to get the PR for 189 VISA.

For me I had the option to go for 189 but I selected 190 due to these reasons. I think it would be better for NSW to give preference to those with 55+SS pointer and having JOB demand in NSW. I think they will revise their policies from July 2015 onwards.

I was in the same slot where I had 6 in IELTS two months back, I then worked very hard to achieve 7 in all modules that helped me to secure the invite and nomination. Few of you may think of taking away the slot when I had the option for 189, but again it is due to the HR factor that urged me to consider the 190 route.

WISH you guys all the best and especially to those waiting on 55+ pointer.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Guys, wht you people think, whether they will give nomination to mechanical engineer or not, expert advice required please


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

1) ANZSCO Code 263111 (in NSW SOL)
2) Positive ACS Assessment
3) Current Points 55
4) IELTS (8.5/8/6.5/7)

Am I Currently eligible to file an EOI for NSW under 190 with my IELTS score of (8.5/8/6.5/7)?

Giving PTE this weekend for 65 marks (10 Points) to be eligible for 189.

Can I put EOI for 190 now and If i score 65 each in PTE, change my EOI to 190 or file 2 separate EOIs?

My destination is sydney anyways, so which one should i prefer?


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

raviku said:


> If you would have lodged your application in 189, you might have this invitation earlier. Anyway, this is about grabbing opportunity.


Congrats!

Right, 189 would have been a better option.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Any updates of invitation received today?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello everyone
ANZSCO code: 261311 (Analyst programmer)
I have received my NSW invitation on May 7th and I am yet to submit the application for the nomination.
Could someone please suggest if there is any format in which I must develop my resume?
BR//
Sriram


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

najamgk said:


> No invites for 55 pointer, what is this


Dont worry mate!!

I am a 55 pointer and I got the invite on May 7th. Please don't lose hope!!

BR//
Sriram


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hello everyone
> ANZSCO code: 261311 (Analyst programmer)
> I have received my NSW invitation on May 7th and I am yet to submit the application for the nomination.
> Could someone please suggest if there is any format in which I must develop my resume?
> ...


When you submitted your EOI? Also share the points you achieve


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Dont worry mate!!
> 
> I am a 55 pointer and I got the invite on May 7th. Please don't lose hope!!
> 
> ...


and you have IELTS 7 each?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> When you submitted your EOI? Also share the points you achieve


IELTS - 7 in each (Avg - 8) - 10 points
Age - 30 points
Edu. Qualifications - 15
No points for experience


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> and you have IELTS 7 each?


Yeah. I have IELTS 7 in each!


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> IELTS - 7 in each (Avg - 8) - 10 points
> Age - 30 points
> Edu. Qualifications - 15
> No points for experience


Thanks. Good Luck. When you submitted your EOI?


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have one curious question, I have been invited and made the payment 2 days back..I am just wondering at this stage is there any chance of not being nominated?
Are we who all have invited are going to get through with visa 100% if we have provided enough evidences to support our claims?..if not then what circumstaces can lead to a deniel here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, how much you paid and if tht depends upon number of family members.

And can you please elaborate the whole procedure of 190 application, invite and nomination.



Ansh07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one curious question, I have been invited and made the payment 2 days back..I am just wondering at this stage is there any chance of not being nominated?
> Are we who all have invited are going to get through with visa 100% if we have provided enough evidences to support our claims?..if not then what circumstaces can lead to a deniel here.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one curious question, I have been invited and made the payment 2 days back..I am just wondering at this stage is there any chance of not being nominated?
> Are we who all have invited are going to get through with visa 100% if we have provided enough evidences to support our claims?..if not then what circumstaces can lead to a deniel here.
> Thanks in advance.


Ansh 

I have the same question as well. If some senior member could answer for us. ? 

Amit


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Thanks. Good Luck. When you submitted your EOI?


Thank you!!!
I submitted it around 6 weeks back!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Invitation is one thing and Nomination Approval is another.

There are many factor that go into deciding SS Nominations. *So no one for sure can tell that your application would be Approved or NOT*.

VISA stage would be a next step further. Why think of denial now.

*Think positive and relax.*


BUT IF you are still interested in finding the reasons, just do google search on *SS's/ VISA denials*.


*You guys have done you part AND now its their turn.*





apatnia said:


> Ansh
> 
> I have the same question as well. If some senior member could answer for us. ?
> 
> Amit





> Originally Posted by Ansh07 View Post
> Hi,
> 
> I have one curious question, I have been invited and made the payment 2 days back..I am just wondering at this stage is there any chance of not being nominated?
> ...


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I recived the invitation on 7th May and i submitted on 9th May.Also my partner IELTS is expiring on 30th June.Will it be a problem to get the nomination?


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have paid 300 AUD..and I have no family members accompanying me...
The whole process is as follows:
First make sure you have your skills assesment done
Appear for IELTS and make sure you score enough to atleast reach 55 points.(ielts 7 - 10 pts, ielts 8 - 20 pts)
Once you are done with this you can go ahead and lodge an EOI and select NSW as the state you would like to migrate in.
On the basis of your eoi where you actually claim your points, NSW will send you an invite depending on how good you stand as compared to others in queue, this includes your dibp points, ielts score, experience, and date of eoi lodged. (I believe it also depends on your occupation and its availibility in NSW)
Once invited, you will recieve an email from them to attach evidences of the claims you made in your eoi to fetch invitation. At the same time, you will need to pay them 300 AUD (non refundable) for them to go ahead and process your application further.
After this, you will need to wait for NSW to nominate you(this basically means that NSW gives you another 5 points) and NSW will inform DIBP to invite you to file a visa( the nomination and DIBP thing happens on the same time usually..it takes one or two days max for dibp to send you an invitation)
Now, this is the last step where you pay visa fees about 3500 AUD, and attach you medicals and pcc, thats it you are done.
Wait for DIBP to advice you on your visa. 

Thanks
Ansh



help.for.pr said:


> Hi, how much you paid and if tht depends upon number of family members.
> 
> And can you please elaborate the whole procedure of 190 application, invite and nomination.


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Nsw nomination mail comes from which email id?
Have received the invite and waiting for nomination.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi All

Congratulations to everyone who has received an invite today. Are we hoping to get some more invites this week?

Thanks
Amit


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hi All
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has received an invite today. Are we hoping to get some more invites this week?
> 
> ...


hi Amir, did you receive invite from NSW?


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

No not yet...That is what I was wondering that whether we guys are expecting any more invite this week


abbasraza said:


> hi Amir, did you receive invite from NSW?


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Hi All
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has received an invite today. Are we hoping to get some more invites this week?
> 
> ...


I applied on 28th. People who applied on 24th, got nomination mail today. Waiting for the nomination mail. Pray for me guys.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you aren't claiming *Partner Skills Points* then IT won't be a problem for your nomination.





SWPB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recived the invitation on 7th May and i submitted on 9th May.Also my partner IELTS is expiring on 30th June.Will it be a problem to get the nomination?


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

I have applied on 7th May..You are way ahead of me..All the very best


iftekhar109 said:


> I applied on 28th. People who applied on 24th, got nomination mail today. Waiting for the nomination mail. Pray for me guys.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi How many points do you have?and occupation code ?and who all have got invite on 24th April?


amiAus said:


> I have applied on 7th May..You are way ahead of me..All the very best


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Hi How many points do you have?and occupation code ?and who all have got invite on 24th April?


Im on 261313. My point is 55+5.
IELTS 7.5 overall.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

@ Jeetendra
I am claming the partner skill points.Will my nomination reject?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

Did anyone from 263111 get the invitation to apply, apart from 60+5 point holders


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

No news about external auditors with 55 points?
I submitted eoi on the 27th of march with ielts 7 each.
The wait is killing me.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*Srn*

Hi,

Anyone who got their SRN recently? Asking becasue I would like to know if the cap has reached 4k


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF your NSW Approval and DIBP Invite comes before 30th June then there would be no reason for concern.

ELSE ....they might Consider this score ..or.. ask for NEW score/Ask you to pay VAC2 fees

*BUT some one who has faced similar problem earlier might be able to answer the ELSE part. *





SWPB said:


> @ Jeetendra
> I am claming the partner skill points.Will my nomination reject?


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

*Chemical engineer*

Hi All,

I am chemical engineer,applied for nomination on 8th May , with 55 + 5 state nomination points, Age 25 + IELTS 0+ Education 15 + Experience 15 

what is the chance of getting nominated ? I am really stressed ...

Regards 
Amit


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

iftekhar109 said:


> I applied on 28th. People who applied on 24th, got nomination mail today. Waiting for the nomination mail. Pray for me guys.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


You will get nomination soon. same thing happened to me. people who applied 7-10 days after me and with higher ref numbers got their SS nominations before me. So don't worry.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

May I ask you what series of ref no.s are we toking here?



haqureshi said:


> You will get nomination soon. same thing happened to me. people who applied 7-10 days after me and with higher ref numbers got their SS nominations before me. So don't worry.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

haqureshi said:


> You will get nomination soon. same thing happened to me. people who applied 7-10 days after me and with higher ref numbers got their SS nominations before me. So don't worry.


What do you think when i get invitation from NSW. This delay is seriously killing.

ANZSCO code: 263111
EOI Applied: 14th April, 2015
IELTS: 0
Experience: 10 points
Age:30 points
Degree: 15 points
SS: 5 points

Any hope?how much time it takes more


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> What do you think when i get invitation from NSW. This delay is seriously killing.
> 
> ANZSCO code: 263111
> EOI Applied: 14th April, 2015
> ...


It looks difficult, improve your Ielts score or go for a PTE-A.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

najamgk said:


> It looks difficult, improve your Ielts score or go for a PTE-A.


No PTE-A center in Pakistan.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> No PTE-A center in Pakistan.



Aim for Ielts 7 then, there are almost zero chances for Ielts 6 263111. They have not yet invited people with Ielts 7 for 263111 so imagine positions for 6 Ielts. 2015 would also be tough for Ielts6.

Ielts 7 is priority for NSW, only when any occupation would not have anymore Ielts7 then it would be time for Ielts6. Also, NSW keeps an eye on occupations to match with their market demand. They look less interested in 263111 and more in other ICT occupations.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

najamgk said:


> Aim for Ielts 7 then, there are almost zero chances for Ielts 6 263111. They have not yet invited people with Ielts 7 for 263111 so imagine positions for 6 Ielts. 2015 would also be tough for Ielts6.
> 
> Ielts 7 is priority for NSW, only when any occupation would not have anymore Ielts7 then it would be time for Ielts6. Also, NSW keeps an eye on occupations to match with their market demand. They look less interested in 263111 and more in other ICT occupations.


This means no chances in June-15 as well.


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

haqureshi said:


> You will get nomination soon. same thing happened to me. people who applied 7-10 days after me and with higher ref numbers got their SS nominations before me. So don't worry.


Hi Haqureshi,

My reference no is 37xx. What is urs?
I guess, u already got the nomination.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

10th may applicant reference number is 42xx


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm 261312 with IELTS 6 and got the invitaiton email on May 7. Today I completed the application form and got a reference number 42xx. So don't loose hope.



Tashi_Norem said:


> Have no idea Vipan...desperately waiting for the invite.. I am also not aware of 261312 with IELTS 6 got thre invite .....if true...261313 have no luck....lets pray and hope for th best


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, today I completed the application form and got a reference number 42xx. 



vijendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who got their SRN recently? Asking becasue I would like to know if the cap has reached 4k


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Please update if anyone from 263111 gets the invite.

It's been a long wait now


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Guys, wht you people think, whether they will give nomination to mechanical engineer or not, expert advice required please


No invitation for Mechanical Engineers yet, Nobody know about future.....

I am also in the same category and waiting for long time for invitation.:confused2:


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

laolao said:


> I'm 261312 with IELTS 6 and got the invitaiton email on May 7. Today I completed the application form and got a reference number 42xx. So don't loose hope.


thats great..

Could you please share your timeline?

whats your ielts score in individual band?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you guys think than in July NSW would change the selecting criteria? or will there be any advantage for people who live in NSW?


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Nsw ss*

Hello Guys,

Just got the NSW nomination mail and skill select mail. Below are my details:

Points :55+5 SS
occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
NSW Invite : 7th April 2015 
NSW Payment Done:17th April 2015
NSW Nomination: 12th May 2015

Thanks.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sunshine girl said:


> Got invitation today.
> Point 55+5
> ANZCO code: 272511
> Ielts: each band 7 ( Overall 8)
> ...





ketanp89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just got the NSW nomination mail and skill select mail. Below are my details:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ketanp89!


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

laolao said:


> I'm 261312 with IELTS 6 and got the invitaiton email on May 7. Today I completed the application form and got a reference number 42xx. So don't loose hope.


When u submitted your EOI?


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

keyur said:


> 10th may applicant reference number is 42xx



Good news as the reference number crossed42XX means 190 cap is not yet to be filled up....


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

MahmudRochy said:


> No invitation for Mechanical Engineers yet, Nobody know about future.....
> 
> I am also in the same category and waiting for long time for invitation.:confused2:


What is your point break up. Do you have IELTS 7 in each?


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

MahmudRochy said:


> No invitation for Mechanical Engineers yet, Nobody know about future.....
> 
> I am also in the same category and waiting for long time for invitation.:confused2:



When did you submit your EOI??
I am also waiting for a invite for a long time now. No luck for engineering fellows I guess. Lets hope the next financial year brings more good news for us.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Anyone has got any invite today?This wait is really bad. Though i applied on 7th May with 60 + 5 and ielts 7 I am not sure if I will get the invite soon


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Anyone has got any invite today?This wait is really bad. Though i applied on 7th May with 60 + 5 and ielts 7 I am not sure if I will get the invite soon


I believe you have to wait until next cycle which is 22nd may....nsw do not invite on daily basis as I know they have cycle based on point system.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

ok someone told me that NSW invites does not follow skillselect rounds and thats what i believed. May be you are right


apatnia said:


> I believe you have to wait until next cycle which is 22nd may....nsw do not invite on daily basis as I know they have cycle based on point system.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Mate, i could be wrong, but I also read somewhere in Forum that NSW also does it like that.

Anyways your score is good, in a few days you should get the Invite.

Just a few more days I guess.

Amit



amiAus said:


> ok someone told me that NSW invites does not follow skillselect rounds and thats what i believed. May be you are right


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Mate, i could be wrong, but I also read somewhere in Forum that NSW also does it like that.
> 
> Anyways your score is good, in a few days you should get the Invite.
> 
> ...


Any luck for 55+5 score with 6ielts? my Anzsco code is 263111. do we get invitation by June-15 because this is the last month for this year (July 2014-June, 2015)?


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

amiAus said:


> ok someone told me that NSW invites does not follow skillselect rounds and thats what i believed. May be you are right


Why are you trying for NSW? From July you can get 189 instead of 190 which will have moral obligation from serving 2 years in state. Although you can move anywhere but it may create problem when applying for citizenship


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Ha ha No worries

you cant be sure whether score is good or not unless you have invite in hand. Anyways Thanks m8




apatnia said:


> Mate, i could be wrong, but I also read somewhere in Forum that NSW also does it like that.
> 
> Anyways your score is good, in a few days you should get the Invite.
> 
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Yes I have applied for 189 as well but not sure if ICT might stay in SOL this year so playing my cards. Anyways I am in Sydney and staying here for two more years is fine with me. You are right if I am not invited till june i will prefer 189.It will be just a month or two difference for me if it stays on SOL


HASAN007 said:


> Why are you trying for NSW? From July you can get 189 instead of 190 which will have moral obligation from serving 2 years in state. Although you can move anywhere but it may create problem when applying for citizenship


thanks
Ami


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

abbasraja,

I am still waiting too at 7 in all bands for 263111 and 2.5 years skilled experience


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Yes I have applied for 189 as well but not sure if ICT might stay in SOL this year so playing my cards. Anyways I am in Sydney and staying here for two more years is fine with me. You are right if I am not invited till june i will prefer 189.It will be just a month or two difference for me if it stays on SOL
> 
> thanks
> Ami


I don't think ICT will be removed from SOL.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

i am also long waiting, submitted EOI on 20 Feb. Engineering technologist, 55+5 with 6 in IELTS.

WAITING KILLS......


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> abbasraja,
> 
> I am still waiting too at 7 in all bands for 263111 and 2.5 years skilled experience


No news for 26311 so far. By the way, you would get 5 points after 0.5 years so don't worry. 263111 would stay in SOL next year as well.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hope it stays and everyone of us gets an invite

Lets see when we get the invite though


HASAN007 said:


> I don't think ICT will be removed from SOL.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> abbasraja,
> 
> I am still waiting too at 7 in all bands for 263111 and 2.5 years skilled experience


My experience is 7 years as per ACS. My actual experience is 9+ but ACS deducted 2 years. 

By 2nd Aug 2016, i will cross 33 years. I also don't want to take ielts exam any more.
*What do you think if i can get invitation within this year.* 

Below are the details
ANZSCO code: 263111
EOI Submitted date: 14th April, 2015.
IELTS: 6+ (0 points)
Age: 30 points
Experience: 7 year as per ACS (10 points). My 8 years will complete next year (30th May-2016).
Education: 15 points (Bachelor Degree)


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Viral Patel said:


> What is your point break up. Do you have IELTS 7 in each?


It seems that NSW is not in hurry for mechanical engg stream.
They do not required in large volume.


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,

I also submitted EOI yesterday for 263111.

Age-32 (till Oct,15)
Experience- 6 Years as per ACS
B.Tech.
IELTS-8.5/8/6.5/7

55+5 SS

Appearing PTE on 16th for 10 points 



abbasraza said:


> I Want to be Aussie said:
> 
> 
> > abbasraja,
> ...


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*hiiiiiiiiiii*

Hello
If you can score good in PTE, 65 each then you can also apply for 189. And hopefully your code will be there in SOL in Next year list in July. Or you can also be invited for NSW once you get more score in PTE.

And if you are 1983 born then, I guess you have 1 full year ahead of Oct'2015 till you fall in category of 33-39(loosing points for age) 

Where did you filled the paper of PTE?


Cheers!!





help.for.pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also submitted EOI yesterday for 263111.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All , 

Below is my situation

Applied for NSW SS with 55+5 point..
(Age - 15 / PTEA-10 / Exp -15 / Education - 15 )
EOI Date Applied - 05 May 2015
ANZCO - ICT Business Analyst 261111

Query 1:
When is the EOI invite cycle for NSW.(Is it weekly / fortnightly /monthly ?)
I have seen messages where couple of group members got NSW invite for different professions. 
When is the current cycle going to be released and link to keep tab.

Query 2:
I have a query on work experience section. I have been into IT consulting with same company for 10 + years and during span worked in different european countries as well as in australia ( 9 months sydney) all on work permit..

How do I showcase that experience under same company as there is no sub-classification for experience.

Would be great if you can provide any pointers on same.

Also what are the chances of getting EOI from NSW for ICT-BA position at *** end of year cycle.

Best regards,
NitinK


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

I submitted my EOI for NSW on 22nd april, received a mail to apply for NSW on 7th May. I applied for NSW and made the payment for application fee today I.e., 12th may 2015. Hoping to here from them soon in a month....

Thanks
uday


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for NSW on 22nd april, received a mail to apply for NSW on 7th May. I applied for NSW and made the payment for application fee today I.e., 12th may 2015. Hoping to here from them soon in a month....
> 
> ...


What's is your total score? Also share your ANZSCO Code & ielts band


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly share your Occupation Code, English Language Test score break-up.

Also your points break-up.


So that others can track and get an idea as to where they stand.


Thanks in advance.




udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for NSW on 22nd april, received a mail to apply for NSW on 7th May. I applied for NSW and made the payment for application fee today I.e., 12th may 2015. Hoping to here from them soon in a month....
> 
> ...


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

I included in my signature all the details. I am not sure whether signature will be available while posting from mobile.

Anyways, Here are the details
Age:30 points
education: 15 points
pte: LRSW(85,67,84,77)-10 points
state nomination: 5 points
work experience: 5points

Total - 65
261312- developer programmer is the code

I applied for 189 on April 8th
I also applied for 190 Victoria on 22nd April- EOI
Victoria application- 30th April and received acknowledgement on May 3rd

Thanks
uday


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi tirik,

Are you also mechanical engr


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi tirik,
> 
> Are you also mechanical engr


Yes


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys, any news today?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Guys, any news today?


So..no invite today also....the wait is killing me..


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> icewarp said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, any news today?
> ...


Wait till friday, the 15 of May,as there will be some interesting news to come...


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Wait till friday, the 15 of May,as there will be some interesting news to come...


Hi Desai,

Wat news yaar??


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till friday, the 15 of May,as there will be some interesting news to come...
> ...


Invitations and nominations figure....like everytime I post...


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Invitations and nominations figure....like everytime I post...


Do you think 55 pointers + 5 SS + 6 ielts get invitation this year ( before June 30, 2015)


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Invitations and nominations figure....like everytime I post...


Ahhh alrite...  Don't know where we (ICT IELTS 6 people) stands in their list...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Invitations and nominations figure....like everytime I post...
> ...


Depends on the figure we will get for April nominations as NSW were sending invitation in full fledge in March and april.so lets see and then can predict about 55 with 6.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Are you sure that this friday we will get some invites?

Do you think there is a chance of gettoing an invite with 65 points analyst programmer IELTS 7


jdesai said:


> Depends on the figure we will get for April nominations as NSW were sending invitation in full fledge in March and april.so lets see and then can predict about 55 with 6.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Invitations and nominations figure....like everytime I post...


Please paste the link where we can check the total nomination figure of 2014/2015...


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Guys, I have got Ielts 7 in second attempt and it lead to 65 points total without nomination for 263111. I would like to leave NSW for all 55 pointers. Do you think with 65 points I can get invite for 189 in May or June rounds?


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

texyaz said:


> Please paste the link where we can check the total nomination figure of 2014/2015...


SkillSelect

Under State and territory nomination tab


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

najamgk said:


> Guys, I have got Ielts 7 in second attempt and it lead to 65 points total without nomination for 263111. I would like to leave NSW for all 55 pointers. Do you think with 65 points I can get invite for 189 in May or June rounds?


Yes Ofcourse.... probably in May invitation you can get. Currently invitation round is still in progress for 24th April


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

*NSW 190 nomination*

Hi All,

I am chemical engineer with 55 points before nomination , IELTS 0 
Age 25 , Qualification 15, Experience 15 . I applied in Skill select on 8th May .What are the chances of invite ......

Thanks 
Amit


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

After a long struggle with English exams, after 3 failed attempts in IELTS last year, one failed attempt in TOEFL this year. Alhamdullilah today i received my PTE-A test results and now i can claim additional 10 points to become 65 pointer instead of 55.The wait was killing me for NSW invitation since Jan, it looks like they are no that interested to invite Engineers compared to other occupations. So i am glad to announce that i will be dropping from the race for 190 Visa and i would like to apply for 189 visa.

I have couple of questions though: 

My current EOI is for 190, can i update the same EOI to 189 or i need to apply for a new one ?

Do i stand a chance of getting the invite for 189 next may round 22 May ? considering that my occupation ceiling still has not been met. I really need the invite before July. 

I wish everybody good luck especially my group of people 55 pointers with 6 IELTS. My advice is to never give up hope and keep trying to get better scores while waiting for NSW.


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> After a long struggle with English exams, after 3 failed attempts inIELTS last year, one failed attempt in TOEFL this year. Alhamdullilah today i received my PTE-A test results and now i can claim additional 10 points to become 65 pointer instead of 55.The wait was killing me for NSW invitation since Jan, it looks like they are no that interested to invite Engineers compared to other occupations. So i am glad to announce that i will be dropping from the race for 190 Visa and i would like to apply for 189 visa.
> 
> I have couple of questions though:
> 
> ...


Yes, if your ceiling in not filled, you have high chances of getting invitation in next round. problem will be for Accounts and Software Engineers where cap is about to fill.
You can just update the same EOI. It will be fine. You don't need to make another EOI


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

HASAN007 said:


> Yes Ofcourse.... probably in May invitation you can get. Currently invitation round is still in progress for 24th April


Thanks Hassan, I have dropped 190 in EOI and kept only 189. I know that I can easily get 190 invite now but I would prefer 189.

Any expert can advise please if there is any difference between 189 and 190 in terms of processing time by DIBP, CO leniency etc.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

ILY said:


> Yes you can update to 189 or even you can keep to 189 & 190 togather. Now it is expected that you will also get NSW invite because your score must be one of the highest, which is the first criteria of NSW to send invites and also now you have higer level of English which also plus point to get NSW invite v soon. Further there are not much people in your profession. So your chances of getting invites both for 189 & 190 are v high now. Hope within a week.


let us assume i update to both, if i did get the NSW invite E-mail will this block me from getting the 189 Invitation next round ?

(i now prefer the 189 anyway, but i wanted to know the answer)


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

*Visa 190 lodged!*

Received state sponsorship today after four weeks of waiting. Also lodged visa 190 application. Good luck to the others who are still waiting for invite/nomination. Cheers to all!


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

BarBelle said:


> Received state sponsorship today after four weeks of waiting. Also lodged visa 190 application. Good luck to the others who are still waiting for invite/nomination. Cheers to all!


Can you tell us the SRN no...this will help us ...


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

romanhasan said:


> Can you tell us the SRN no...this will help us ...


32xx


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Depends on the figure we will get for April nominations as NSW were sending invitation in full fledge in March and april.so lets see and then can predict about 55 with 6.


I have applied to 189 and 190 NSW nomination in a single EOI since 22/07/2014 
Age 30
Education 15
Experience 10
IELTS 6: 0


so, why do you think I might not get invited? did I miss anything?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi 
13 May has gone Dibp still not update April 2015 nomination numbers on their website. ?????


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

I submitted NSW SS with 65 on May 12th, 2015. What are the chances of getting the invite this month?

For more details, please find in my signature.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Wait till friday, the 15 of May,as there will be some interesting news to come...


jdesai, you always keep everyone excited. 

With you on this forum, no one gets bored of waiting. It's a compliment bro. Keep your (expected) good news coming.


----------



## kambl (May 13, 2015)

Hey dear expats,

Sorry to put this bluntly. I have 55 and 6 in IELTS and planning for a NSW SS. I'm even ready to wait for 6 months but would my application be picked up at all due to the high competition for NSW ? 

My occupation code is 26313(Software Engineer).

Many thanks


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I have got the NSW SS approval . Waiting for the mail from DIBP for filing 190 Visa.

regards
cms
Occupation Code: 261111(ICT BA) 60+5 points
190 EOI for NSW : March 17, Invite March 19
Application & Payment for NSW SS : April 2
NSW SS Approval : May 13


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Uday

In how many days did you get NSW invite to file for SS?

Thanks
Ami


udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted NSW SS with 65 on May 12th, 2015. What are the chances of getting the invite this month?
> 
> ...


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

:noidea:


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Under State and territory nomination tab


Where is that Tab Vipan?


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

juntz said:


> Just got invitation email, 233311, 55 points without SS, IELTS band 7.


Just received 2 emails. One from NSW says application approved. One from DIBP invite to lodge 190 application.


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

juntz said:


> Just received 2 emails. One from NSW says application approved. One from DIBP invite to lodge 190 application.


congrats .... 

when i will get mail form nsw ss iamwaiting for long time


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hi Uday
> 
> In how many days did you get NSW invite to file for SS?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I submitted the EOI on April 22nd, 2015 and I got the mail to apply for State sponsorship on May 7th, 2015

Thanks
Uday


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone know if there is online system of NSW where you can track the progress of your nomination application.?


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys got my PTE sore today .. RLSW 87 90 90 90 ... so won't be waiting for SS now.

It seems the exam is way easier than mock tests . I didn't even get above 70 in any sections in both the practice tests. So go for it .


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

*NSW Visa Lodgement*

Hi Guys,

Just lodged my visa application for NSW and also updated the excel sheet. If anyone else has lodged their visa application than please update as well. Thank you and best of luck to everyone.

Junaid


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

junaidslife said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just lodged my visa application for NSW and also updated the excel sheet. If anyone else has lodged their visa application than please update as well. Thank you and best of luck to everyone.
> 
> Junaid


Hi Junaid,

Are you based in Dubai? What documents you have uploaded for employment history? Did you get them attested from Notary or somewhere? Please list all documents you have uploaded for Visa.

And have you done your PCC or you would wait for CO to ask for it? And medical?


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

I have also submitted NSW nomination application today.
My details are at mysignature.
I am not sure where is the excel file located to update my details.


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

najamgk said:


> Hi Junaid,
> 
> Are you based in Dubai? What documents you have uploaded for employment history? Did you get them attested from Notary or somewhere? Please list all documents you have uploaded for Visa.
> 
> And have you done your PCC or you would wait for CO to ask for it? And medical?


Hello,

I am based in Sharjah. I have done my process through an agent. Employment reference letters were on company letter head stamped by their seal. Don't need to get them attested. 

I have been advised to do my PCC and medical once requested by the assigned Case Officer.


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

juntz said:


> Just received 2 emails. One from NSW says application approved. One from DIBP invite to lodge 190 application.


Finally an engineer got an invitation, congrats juntz eace:,
I am also electrical engineer (233311) with ielts 7 and age 30 pts but no experience,
I launched the 190 EOI in 11 Feb with no state as preference
EOI updated in 30 March with NSW as preferred state and still waiting for the invitation :juggle:
You gave us the hope now,, any other engineer received an invitation??!!


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Does anyone know what criteria NSW uses to send nominations?
Like we know a criteria NSW uses to send an Invite like first its DIBP points then IELTS and last its work ex. Is same is applicable on nominations? or just the payment date matters?


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

smashingbeast said:


> Guys got my PTE sore today .. RLSW 87 90 90 90 ... so won't be waiting for SS now.
> 
> It seems the exam is way easier than mock tests . I didn't even get above 70 in any sections in both the practice tests. So go for it .


Could you please share the study material or any website from where you prepared... Thanks


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

smashingbeast,

please share the materials you used. I am also attempting PTE in 12 days

Also please let me know which practice did you attempt


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

junaidslife said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am based in Sharjah. I have done my process through an agent. Employment reference letters were on company letter head stamped by their seal. Don't need to get them attested.
> 
> I have been advised to do my PCC and medical once requested by the assigned Case Officer.


Thanks Junaid,

I am in Dubai. So for employment you have not uploaded contracts, pay slips, bank statement, job description etc.?

Have you included any independents in the application?


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> smashingbeast,
> 
> please share the materials you used. I am also attempting PTE in 12 days
> 
> Also please let me know which practice did you attempt


Checkout below thread. There are several links available to download materials.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-153.html


----------



## santhakumar (May 28, 2014)

Is it possible to include dependents after getting nsw nomination approved and getting dibp mail?


----------



## kambl (May 13, 2015)

kambl said:


> Hey dear expats,
> 
> Sorry to put this bluntly. I have 55 and 6 in IELTS and planning for a NSW SS. I'm even ready to wait for 6 months but would my application be picked up at all due to the high competition for NSW ?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the bump guys  Any idea on this

Many thanks


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

santhakumar said:


> Is it possible to include dependents after getting nsw nomination approved and getting dibp mail?


I think you can.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> I think you can.


Any update today guys.....


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

got approval email.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats Salman

Kindly share your points break down with submission date of eoi 

Thanks


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Congrats Salman
> 
> Kindly share your points break down with submission date of eoi
> 
> Thanks


got SS approval email from NSW and invitation email to apply visa from DIBP.

ANZSCO - 261311

Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
English Language Proficiency - 10 points
Work ex - 0 points
NSW SS 5 points
EOI - 1 Apr 15
invitation received and applied - 27 Apr 15

cheers!


----------



## mate (Aug 3, 2014)

Congratulations! I thought that BA skill quota for this financial year is over, so States will also not send invite. Is the state quota different from normal 189 quota?

In the new financial year, if BA skill is removed from 189 list, can NSW still retain it?



ambition_vik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of god I am invited by NSW today. This forum is really wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

*Chemical engineer*

Hi All,

Any chance of NSW nmomination for chemical engineer with 
55 points + 5 State nomination 
Age 25 ,education 15 , experience 15 , IELTS 6 band 

Applied on 4th May ,2015 .


Regards 
Amit


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi People

Is there a way to withdraw the nomination application from NSW SS
I've just submitted the NSW Invitation application and paid the fee and now i realize i have better chances for 189 invites which is due on May 22nd.

Please advise ASAP


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> got SS approval email from NSW and invitation email to apply visa from DIBP.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261311
> 
> ...


congratulation:second: 
please update spreadsheet with reference number


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Received NSW nomination thanks and good luck guys for the rest of the process.


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

I think they r not inviting nurses. I applied EOI in oct 2014 but still no reply. Is there any hope i will get nomination
Points break down
Age - 30
Qualification- -15
Ielts - 7 each- claiming 10 points
Total- 55+ 5ensive:


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Kaur 123 ,

You will receive soon as they are sending most of invitation who has good Ielts score like 7 each even you have 55 points . 

Even I have been waiting since October 2014 but with 6 each Ielts that's why not expecting much for invitation. 

Finger crossed !!

Thanks


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

ILY said:


> By the Grace of Allah.
> 
> Just received 2 emails. One from NSW says Nomination Application Approved. One from DIBP invite to Lodge 190 Visa Application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

ILY said:


> By the Grace of Allah.
> 
> Just received 2 emails. One from NSW says Nomination Application Approved. One from DIBP invite to Lodge 190 Visa Application.
> 
> Best of Luck for all others waiting for Nomination and Invitation.


Congrats ILY!


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Anyone received any initial invite mail from NSW this week? Are we expecting anything tomorrow?


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bad News..... from July 2015, 189/190 Fee will be increased


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

HASAN007 said:


> Bad News..... from July 2015, 189/190 Fee will be increased


A source for the info would be appreciated.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

hasan007 said:


> bad news..... From july 2015, 189/190 fee will be increased


80$ increasing from july


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> A source for the info would be appreciated.


https://www.acacia-au.com/budget-2015-16-migrants-to-pay-more.php


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

spreadsheet link pls


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

roni.patel said:


> spreadsheet link pls


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=203402571


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

HASAN007 said:


> Bad News..... from July 2015, 189/190 Fee will be increased


It worsen if you see the uprising exchange rate $


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should check with the concerned state first.





ILY said:


> *Can we add Dependents in the Visa Application while not marked in the SS Nomination Application?*


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello folks,

My and fiance have received an invite from DIBP to lodge a visa. We are getting married next month before we lodge our visa. I want to ask what documents do we need to apply and what other things we will need or to take care while applying. Also, if someone can share the steps and timeline after we lodge the visa will be highly appreciated.

Thanks 

Muhammad


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

My PTE experience .. i didn't prepare much just gave two mock tests bought online and quickly went through the book posted in this thread .. it was a desperate attempt to get each band 8

i didn't get even above 70 in any bands in both the practice tests ...so was not very hopeful ..
turns out the exams in much easier than the mock test.. but reading is difficult .. you need to have descent vocabs

during exam ..stay as calm as possible and speak slowly .. also try to speak something ..even things like .. let me see ... i thinkkkkk .. this will help you during your speaking test ...

Stay postive


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

smashingbeast said:


> My PTE experience .. i didn't prepare much just gave two mock tests bought online and quickly went through the book posted in this thread .. it was a desperate attempt to get each band 8
> 
> i didn't get even above 70 in any bands in both the practice tests ...so was not very hopeful ..
> turns out the exams in much easier than the mock test.. but reading is difficult .. you need to have descent vocabs
> ...


What is your exam score if you don't mind? I am planing to do the PTE in June.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

jeba said:


> what is your exam score if you don't mind? I am planing to do the pte in june.


lswr .. 90 90 90 87 :d :d


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra

Do you know when NSW sends invite? Is there a trend?

Thanks
Ami


Jeeten#80 said:


> You should check with the concerned state first.


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Any news, guys?
It is so quiet this week, no any new ss after 7th, May?
Does it mean bad news?


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

smashingbeast said:


> My PTE experience .. i didn't prepare much just gave two mock tests bought online and quickly went through the book posted in this thread .. it was a desperate attempt to get each band 8
> 
> i didn't get even above 70 in any bands in both the practice tests ...so was not very hopeful ..
> turns out the exams in much easier than the mock test.. but reading is difficult .. you need to have descent vocabs
> ...


Congrates mate, I am also appearing PTE on next month, bit confused cause I am also desperate for each band 8. Would you please shear the book that you have used in your preparation? 

Your experience is inspiring to me. Any further suggestions regarding preparation?

Regards,


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

Just got an email from NSW. They have started sending the invites now

Analyst Programmer 65 points IELTS 7.

Can anyone help me with the documents that needs to be submitted now?

Thanks
Ami


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just got an email from NSW. They have started sending the invites now
> 
> ...


I told you......


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

MahmudRochy said:


> Congrates mate, I am also appearing PTE on next month, bit confused cause I am also desperate for each band 8. Would you please shear the book that you have used in your preparation?
> 
> Your experience is inspiring to me. Any further suggestions regarding preparation?
> 
> Regards,


Please check this page
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-152.html

and good luck


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

MahmudRochy said:


> Congrates mate, I am also appearing PTE on next month, bit confused cause I am also desperate for each band 8. Would you please shear the book that you have used in your preparation?
> 
> Your experience is inspiring to me. Any further suggestions regarding preparation?
> 
> Regards,


Hello, 

Is there any PTE exam center in Bangladesh?


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Thank you

Could anyone please help me with the documents required for the submission?Do they require hard copies?



jdesai said:


> I told you......


Thanks
Ami


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dibp still not update their website how can we know about number of nominations till april 2015


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

No new nominations today?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Thank you
> 
> Could anyone please help me with the documents required for the submission?Do they require hard copies?
> 
> ...


Hi AmiAus 

This was answerd by Jeetan last week in same thread a few pages back.

When I got my INVITE from nsw I submitted following :

IELTS 
PASSPORT FRONT PAGE
PGA GRAD CERTIFICATE 
BACHELOR OF COMMERCE CERT
EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE LETTER WITH ROLES ANDROID DUTIES

Amit


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just got an email from NSW. They have started sending the invites now
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! May I know the date on which you have submitted the NSW SS. Just wanted to check on number of days it would take.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Sorry for that Amit. I have a spouse in my application as well so do i need to submit her passport as well. Are all of these online submissions?


apatnia said:


> Hi AmiAus
> 
> This was answerd by Jeetan last week in same thread a few pages back.
> 
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Uday

I submitted it on 7th May.



udaykapavarapu said:


> Congratulations!! May I know the date on which you have submitted the NSW SS. Just wanted to check on number of days it would take.
> 
> Thanks
> Uday


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Experts any suggestion regarding invitation.can i get it this year my details are as follows

Internal Auditor 221214
Ielts L 6,R 6, W 6.5, S 7 overall 6.5
Exp 12 yrs
Age 38
Bachelor of commerce 
Vetassess positive assessment

Should I still wait for NSW till june or should go for other option or country
Please suggest
Thanks


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Sorry for that Amit. I have a spouse in my application as well so do i need to submit her passport as well. Are all of these online submissions?


Hi

I have also my wife and daughter in my application. This is just nsw nomination where you are basically submitting the proof of your points as well as skills assessment...sorry I missed this document in the.list. you can upload passports of your dependent but I do not see a point yet for those.

This is just basically a proof of your points you claimed which will be verified by nsw I hope.

I am awaiting nsw approval email or any questions by CO. If any 

But someone can correct me if my list of documents is not right.

Do go a few pages behind to scroll through sake posts.

Amit


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> I have also my wife and daughter in my application. This is just nsw nomination where you are basically submitting the proof of your points as well as skills assessment...sorry I missed this document in the.list. you can upload passports of your dependent but I do not see a point yet for those.
> 
> ...


AmiAus 

Refer to page 330 of this thread like. Jeetan ji has answered this there.

Amit


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Dear folks,

I can see 
*Last modified Friday 15 May 2015
* on immi.gov.au website but cannot see updates regarding NOMINATION numbers for APRIL 2015 under STATE NOMINATION tabs. Any idea?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

apatnia said:


> Hi AmiAus
> 
> This was answerd by Jeetan last week in same thread a few pages back.
> 
> ...


Hi amit.
I too got the invite. Got 60days to lodge for visa.
Shld the pcc and medical before visa lodging or after CO is alloted.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi amit.
> I too got the invite. Got 60days to lodge for visa.
> Shld the pcc and medical before visa lodging or after CO is alloted.


I haven't reached that stage mate....


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi amit.
> I too got the invite. Got 60days to lodge for visa.
> Shld the pcc and medical before visa lodging or after CO is alloted.


You can front load PCC and Meds and form 80 along with visa application. Or you can wait till they ask you for PCC and Meds. When front loaded the process will be faster. 
But date of you first entry will be calculated as a year from Meds date. So if front loaded you will get shorter first entry date.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just got an email from NSW. They have started sending the invites now
> 
> ...


Congrats.. Please pray for us 55+ 5 with 6 ielts band


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

apatnia said:


> amiAus said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for that Amit. I have a spouse in my application as well so do i need to submit her passport as well. Are all of these online submissions?
> ...


You just need to mention you have 2 dependents during the nomination application but need NOT to upload any document for them. 

That's only require to do at the time of visa.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> amiAus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Congratulations Amit! I told you, you will get invite within a week with 65 points so no reason to say NSW started sending invites.

Main problem is with 55+5 specially IELTS 6 who really need this as 60+ can get 189 easily.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

*[Help] NSW Invitation vs Visa 189*

Hi,

My EOI is having 65 points (visa 190 - NSW) and 60 points (visa 189) for ICT Business Analyst. Today, I got NSW invitation. 

My queries/confusion:

1) Should I submit NSW application or wait till 1st July when quota will be renewed for Business Analyst occupation and 

then apply for Visa 189? Ideally, don't want to limit myself to one state but have fear that ICT BA occupation may be 

removed in July updated list.

2) What if I apply now for NSW, is there any option to withdraw NSW application before getting visa 190?

3) In case, if I get Visa 190 before 1st July, it means my EOI will be freezed for 60 days until it expires and I won't be 

able to get visa 189 invitation even when I would be eligible. Is that true?

4) Withdrawing the NSW application, would make any negative impact on visa 189 invitation?

Please guide.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

buddy, could you please share the dibp link please? Thanks. 



leap said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> I can see
> *Last modified Friday 15 May 2015
> * on immi.gov.au website but cannot see updates regarding NOMINATION numbers for APRIL 2015 under STATE NOMINATION tabs. Any idea?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

a21071 said:


> buddy, could you please share the dibp link please? Thanks.


Here it is,

SkillSelect


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

to jdesai, the nomination statistic data will coming soon, I am really looking forward to your analysis to the NSW nomination opportunities for ICT people 261313 with IETLS 6. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hi Uday
> 
> I submitted it on 7th May.


Thank you!! I submitted with 65 points on May 12th, 2015 and 7 points equivalent in PTE-A. So, wanted to guess my date of invitation...

thanks again!!

Regards
Uday


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Congrats.. Please pray for us 55+ 5 with 6 ielts band


Hi Abbas,

Improve your ielts score, I achieved ielts 7 in second attempt. You can do it.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi athar,

Is a single EOI submitted for both NSW and 189. If so then, the EOI will be freezed and no further invitations will be received. If both are separate then, no issues.

NSW is good for ICT BA. If you do not have constraints and need to move as soon as possible. Apply for it. Else wait for 189 visa till july. By the way when did u submit your EOI for 189 and your points? With the date, you can atleast guess whether u will receive in July 1st round or 2nd round. But before July 1st, you will not get the invitation as the occupation limit reached in February itself.

Thanks
Uday


athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI is having 65 points (visa 190 - NSW) and 60 points (visa 189) for ICT Business Analyst. Today, I got NSW invitation.
> 
> ...


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Any news for 221213 external auditor ?
I have 7 ielts with 55+5 points


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hi athar,
> 
> Is a single EOI submitted for both NSW and 189. If so then, the EOI will be freezed and no further invitations will be received. If both are separate then, no issues.
> 
> ...


Hi Uday,

Thanks for feedback.

For visa 189, my date of effect is 8th May 2015. Do you think BA can get remove from July updated list?

Regards,
Athar Abbas


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi guys

I got NSW invite today 55+5 ielts 6.5

Internal auditor 221214

Work experience 11+. Years

Thanks everyone

Best of luck to all


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Thanks for feedback.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for sharing the date. I don't think ICT BA will be removed from the list starting next year. May I know the points? If it is 60 points then, I guess it would take August to get the invite as the backlog should be cleared from March, 2015 under ICT BA.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## snaray (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I received my invite today.
Analyst Programmer 261311
55+5
IELTS 7
Exp 0 points (1year)


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All..

Thanks to fellow members Jiten / Sameer / Sandeep and others who had advised for my queries during EOI.

I received today email for Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa 
ICT BA 261111 . ( 55+5 SS) = 60 points
I had applied on 5th May'15 , updated experience details on 14th May15 and received the invitation to application today. (overall 10 days)

One of the content in email says..
Your invitation is linked to your SkillSelect EOI number (identified above) and will remain active until:

-you submit an application through the link;OR
-14 days have passed; OR
-you have opened or attempted to access the form more than the allowed limit.

I haven't opened the link and wanted to check fellow group members advise on dos and don't with respect to above limitations.

1)What are the documents i need to keep ready and submit.
2)what is the fees that i need to pay along with the application.

Any other suggestions advise would be of great help.

Best regards,


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hi athar,
> 
> Is a single EOI submitted for both NSW and 189. If so then, the EOI will be freezed and no further invitations will be received. If both are separate then, no issues.
> 
> ...


EOI would be frozen on invitation from NSW or once state nomination is approved by NSW and visa invitation received by DIBP?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got NSW invite today 55+5 ielts 6.5
> 
> ...


I told you......


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

*hi*

You mean to say we can submit multiple EOIs.
Can I submit different EOI for different state?

Thanks,
Ronak


udaykapavarapu said:


> Hi athar,
> 
> Is a single EOI submitted for both NSW and 189. If so then, the EOI will be freezed and no further invitations will be received. If both are separate then, no issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

You will get an invite very soon. Believe me


abbasraza said:


> Congrats.. Please pray for us 55+ 5 with 6 ielts band


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got NSW invite today 55+5 ielts 6.5
> 
> ...


When you submitted your EOI?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Many many thanks ....


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

I submitted my EOI on 19 Feb 2015 mate


----------



## mluo6620 (Mar 1, 2015)

Got invite today for 190.

Number: 4445

General accountant, minimum 7.5 ielts. lodged EOI 11/03.

Good luck


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Why there are no invites for 263111 for 55 points holder

I really don't understand why NSW is not inviting people from this occupation


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

jdesai,

What do you think about me.

The last invite for 263111 was at 60+5 points more than 3 weeks ago


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I am stuck at 55 points with 7 in all bands and 4.4 years experience (2.4 years skilled experience as per ACS)


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> I am stuck at 55 points with 7 in all bands and 4.4 years experience (2.4 years skilled experience as per ACS)


Can't you apply for Victoria?


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi all. I got invite for state nomination today so I applied right away. But the problem is after I finished uploading all documents and "Pay Now" button, it says page error and I'm not able to refresh or redo the application again. I haven't put my card details in so I have not been charged. 

Does anyone experience the same problem and what do you do? I have emailed them straight away but won't hear anything from them until Monday. I'm hoping they can resolve this problem soon as I am only given 14 days to fix everything. Any inputs will be appreciated


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> jdesai,
> 
> What do you think about me.
> 
> The last invite for 263111 was at 60+5 points more than 3 weeks ago


Wait and watch for April updates and also NSW not inviting majority of engineers who have 55 points and may send mass invitation in June.So just wait and watch.I am also engineer and still waiting.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Najam, 

I had applied for VIC SS last year in may and had received a rejection. However, I have reapplied in the month of April'15, but the wait time for VIC is 12 weeks.

I have applied for NSW in February and hence waiting for it badly.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Lassie Jr,

Which occupation are you from


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Najam,
> 
> I had applied for VIC SS last year in may and had received a rejection. However, I have reapplied in the month of April'15, but the wait time for VIC is 12 weeks.
> 
> I have applied for NSW in February and hence waiting for it badly.


Best of Luck for both Vic and NSW. June is critical month so lets hope for best. Once results are released for April numbers then it would be more clear, perhaps next week they would update these results.


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Heay ..

Apply for other states with separate EOI's.
Alternatively appear for PTE-A to get 20 points and increase you overall score.




I Want to be Aussie said:


> I am stuck at 55 points with 7 in all bands and 4.4 years experience (2.4 years skilled experience as per ACS)


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*SS Approval question*

Are the approval based on the invitation received date or on the SRN number?

Eg: You receive invitation on 27 Apr but you make a payment on 5 May and your SRN number is 37**

You receive invitation on 27 Apr you make a payment on 27 Apr and your SRN is 36**.

in both the scenario, should the client get SS Approval on the same day eg. 20th May +/-2days of will the dates differ?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

nitink,

I have applied for VIC and NSW both with different EOIs.

Also I am appearing for PTE on 25th May

I am.trying all very hard from almost past 2 years now


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

vijendra said:


> Are the approval based on the invitation received date or on the SRN number?
> 
> Eg: You receive invitation on 27 Apr but you make a payment on 5 May and your SRN number is 37**
> 
> ...


How to find this SRN? I got invitation today but there's so such number in email. Will I get it after submitting the application?


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Athar...

You will get the SRN number post application and fees..!

Even i got 190 NSW invite today for BA 261111 category with 55 points and need to submit in next 14 days.

Best luck..



athar.dcsian said:


> How to find this SRN? I got invitation today but there's so such number in email. Will I get it after submitting the application?


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Just be calm.. and appear for PTE-A.. it is bit different from IELTS and totally computer driven.. Since you have got 7+ in IELTS .. i am pretty sure you will get score of 79+ each..
in my case i got 75 / 73 / 83 / 85 in PTE last week the earlier 2 being listening and writing. IELTS took 2-3 attempts but always got stucked due to 0.5 syndrome !


Best luck..!



I Want to be Aussie said:


> nitink,
> 
> I have applied for VIC and NSW both with different EOIs.
> 
> ...


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

amiAus said:


> You will get an invite very soon. Believe me


Thanks for the best wishes...


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

nitink said:


> Athar...
> 
> You will get the SRN number post application and fees..!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback.

As per documents list in NSW link, we don't submit to Experience related documents if we are submitting ACS letter. What's your instance on this? Should still submit to make case strong OR it won't make any difference?


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Received the invitation today for Management Accountant category.

Eoi submitted on 5th March 2015
DIBP points 55, IELTS 7+ 

All the best to everyone. Hope most of us would be lucky soon.


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Athar..

Well in my case, the ACS letter is as of 2014 April.. 10 points and i completed in Nov 2014 for 15 points.. So i guess in my case I will still need to submit the reference letter and continuation bonafide letter while submitting the documents apart from ACS and PTE -A

If in your case the ACS activity is very recent and there is no change in points then , i guess ACS should be sufficient for you.





athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> As per documents list in NSW link, we don't submit to Experience related documents if we are submitting ACS letter. What's your instance on this? Should still submit to make case strong OR it won't make any difference?


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats Ankita and best luck..!
Same case with me as yours except for the category code ..!



ankita9688 said:


> Received the invitation today for Management Accountant category.
> 
> Eoi submitted on 5th March 2015
> DIBP points 55, IELTS 7+
> ...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

*Invitation received...*

Hi Guys,

Today I got an invitation email from NSW for 190.

Occupation: 221111 Accountant (General) 55+5

Age: 25
English Proficiency (PTE 82-74-83-81): 10
Education: 15
Australian Study requirement: 5

NSW State Sponsorship: 5

EOI date of effect: 24 March 2015

I have already updated the spreadsheet...

Best of Luck for all others waiting for an invitation to apply for NSW nomination...

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi All to those who received invite today. Can you please advise if your EOI is now frozen? Or it gets frozen only after approval from NSW?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

najamgk said:


> Hi All to those who received invite today. Can you please advise if your EOI is now frozen? Or it gets frozen only after approval from NSW?


Hi

I believe EOI is not frozen. I updated my employment details after I received EOI invite from now last week. 

I can still see the update EOI link.

Amit


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

monrick05 said:


> Hello guys .
> I have a question regarding 190 state nomination visa. Today i got the invite from NSW , however when i login to the eoi website , under skill select i dont see any invite under correspondence . And the email that i received , from that link it can be open and it says this invite is linked to your eoi . Please tell me is it normal , is the invite that i received is from the right authority . Because at the bottom of the page it says pay now. after submitting documents and information. Thanks


You will get invite in EOI once your application is approved by NSW. Now you have to apply for NSW sponsorship using the link given in the invite mail.

From which email address did you get the invite?


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Lassie Jr,
> 
> Which occupation are you from


General Accountant


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hii thanks for ur reply i got the invite from [email protected] . And i just tried to open that form . I had my eoi number there .and asked me to fill information and attach docs . So i just closed the form . I hope i can open it again and fill in the required information and pay the fee . 

Thank you


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got NSW invite today 55+5 ielts 6.5
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

I have also received! This is a game of patience...

Thanks all!

Thanks Jesus!


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I have also received! This is a game of patience...
> 
> ...


What's your score, ANZSCO Code &EOI submission date?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats accounting occupation candidates for getting invitation on Friday with 55 points and 6 Ielts. I know most of them have work experiences which gives them break through after ielts criteria. 

Hoping for those who have 55 points with 6 Ielts and no work experience including me 

Is there anyone who got invitation without experience with 6 Ielts?

Thanks


----------



## senthilsuny (Apr 8, 2015)

any update for system analysts ?


----------



## Raccoon21 (Jan 18, 2015)

I am so confused.. Why are there no external auditors invites? General accoutants with no experience, with IELTS 7, who submitted EOI in March are getting invites?! 

It is so unfair! There are many of us with even better IELTS scores, and submitted EOIs much earlier in January and February.. Yet we haven't gotten any invites.

Can somebody please tell me why?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Raccoon 21

I am also from external auditor occupation with 55 points and Ielts 6. I have submitted my Eoi on 16 Oct 2014. I have few friends they have received invitation last Friday with 55 points and ielts but their occupations were accountant general and Taxation accountant. 

Hope external auditor occupation will get invitations soon in next week 

What's your point break down ?

Thanks


----------



## Raccoon21 (Jan 18, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Raccoon 21
> 
> I am also from external auditor occupation with 55 points and Ielts 6. I have submitted my Eoi on 16 Oct 2014. I have few friends they have received invitation last Friday with 55 points and ielts but their occupations were accountant general and Taxation accountant.
> 
> ...


I am the same with you. 55 points. 

I really hope we all get an invite  So worried and stressed out.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Raccoon 21

If you have work experience then it's more likely you will get in next week even you have 6 Ielts.

Unfortunately I do not have experience but still hoping as I have not heard any cadidates get invited yet as external auditor. 

Best of luck !!

Thanks


----------



## Raccoon21 (Jan 18, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Raccoon 21
> 
> If you have work experience then it's more likely you will get in next week even you have 6 Ielts.
> 
> ...


Some people on here mentioned that they did not even have work experience.. yet they got the invite. Did you see the spreadsheet? A handful of people had 55+5 points, with no experience.. Thats why I'm saying its unfair.. because it was mentioned on NSW SS website that they look at EOI lodged date.. Yet those that had the invited lodged it after people like us...


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Congrats accounting occupation candidates for getting invitation on Friday with 55 points and 6 Ielts. I know most of them have work experiences which gives them break through after ielts criteria.
> 
> Hoping for those who have 55 points with 6 Ielts and no work experience including me
> 
> ...


I am pretty much in the same boat as you guys are. I have 7 ielts and 55 points. Submitted on the 27th of March but didnt receive any invitation yet. It was strange to see a few general accountants getting invitations though.


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Guys!,

I am an ICT professional and today got invitation to apply for NSW nomination. I have a query as follows:

I an ICT professional with IELTS score of 7 in each section. My positive assessment has a Skill assessment relevant date as 1st July 2014 and hence i am not claiming any points for my skilled employment. Now thing is, starting 1st Jan 2015 I have left my job and currently pursuing higher education in India which will finish only in Dec 2015. 
Will my not working since Jan 15 effect my results, should I declare that since Jan 15 I am doing my higher education. 
Without work exp and with SS included, I have 60 points currently.

Help required.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi Guys!,
> 
> I am an ICT professional and today got invitation to apply for NSW nomination. I have a query as follows:
> 
> ...


Today is Saturday, are you sure you received invitation today? What is your occupation code?


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

najamgk said:


> Today is Saturday, are you sure you received invitation today? What is your occupation code?


I am sorry, I received email yesterday that is 15th May 2015.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Manoj,

Which occupation are you from


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Did anyone from 263111 with 55 points and 7 in all IELTS bands get the invitation


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Manoj,
> 
> Which occupation are you from


Analyst Programmer - 2631111


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Did anyone from 263111 with 55 points and 7 in all IELTS bands get the invitation


I got it yesterday.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Manoj 263111 is for Computer Network and systems engineer.

Yours should be something different


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

yeah man
external auditors are not been invited 
i am thinking over to change anzsco code
whats you plan?



encore007 said:


> I am pretty much in the same boat as you guys are. I have 7 ielts and 55 points. Submitted on the 27th of March but didnt receive any invitation yet. It was strange to see a few general accountants getting invitations though.


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Manoj 263111 is for Computer Network and systems engineer.
> 
> Yours should be something different


HI i hope you don't mind in answering my question, can i apply with 1 year exp as previous exp i dont hv any proper documents , right now i have documents for 1 year, i am working in Qatar , can State will sponsor with 1 year exp ? as i am not able to get any info on this ,BDW my code is same As you mentioned ,263111 is for Computer Network and systems engineer.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

patel_bapu said:


> HI i hope you don't mind in answering my question, can i apply with 1 year exp as previous exp i dont hv any proper documents , right now i have documents for 1 year, i am working in Qatar , can State will sponsor with 1 year exp ? as i am not able to get any info on this ,BDW my code is same As you mentioned ,263111 is for Computer Network and systems engineer.


Hi Patel,

You need at least two years experience with documentation proof for ACS. ACS deducts minimum 2 years and maximum depends on level of education and whether it is relevant to occupation or not. Nothing would help you with less than 2 years exp.

First you need to consider ACS assessment, check further detail on their website.


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

patel_bapu said:


> HI i hope you don't mind in answering my question, can i apply with 1 year exp as previous exp i dont hv any proper documents , right now i have documents for 1 year, i am working in Qatar , can State will sponsor with 1 year exp ? as i am not able to get any info on this ,BDW my code is same As you mentioned ,263111 is for Computer Network and systems engineer.


Hi patel_bapu,

Mine is Analyst Programmer, code is 261311.

I, in total, have 6 years of experience as July 2014, but did not consider my first 6 years of exp as relevant because of difference in my education and work experience. And hence in EOI I did not claim points for my experience. I only mentioned work experience starting July 2014 till 31st Dec 14 (because I left my job on 31st Dec 14). 
In you ACS, is your previous exp as relevant? 
Basically, they have written in email that you must claim only that many points which you will be able to justify. If you mention less exp and still can qualify i.e. 60 points, then I believe should very well go ahead.


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

najamgk said:


> Hi Patel,
> 
> You need at least two years experience with documentation proof for ACS. ACS deducts minimum 2 years and maximum depends on level of education and whether it is relevant to occupation or not. Nothing would help you with less than 2 years exp.
> 
> First you need to consider ACS assessment, check further detail on their website.



thanks , yes i gone through ACS assessment in past but got confused , anyway still more 1 year to go i think i will start preparing for Documents, ENG test and One more CCIE , it wouldn't take that long :juggle: BDW thanks for your time and advice


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi patel_bapu,
> 
> Mine is Analyst Programmer, code is 261311.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot for Long write up .. if you dont mind Can you Please share your Points , how ACS assessed you ?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Raccoon 21 and Encore 007

Yeah it's quite unfair for us. They should have look at eoi lodgement date. Our Eoi were submitted quite earlier. I thought I will have more chance to get invite after ielts and work experience break through as my Eoi lodgement date is 16 Oct 2014 

Now what we can do is Wait and see till June bro. Hope we will be lucky like them in Next few weeks.

Thanks


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

How much are the chances of conversions of the invitations? Any idea anyone.


----------



## TheGuy (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Guys 

I recently received an invitation for NSW State Sponsorship. My problem is when filling in the online application form there is no option to select PTE Academic only IELTS and OET. 

The NSW website states that they do accept PTE Academic. 

Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

I get to hear fellow members saying to input the ielts equivalent band of your pte-a score

btw, whats your occupation code? and timeline?



TheGuy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I recently received an invitation for NSW State Sponsorship. My problem is when filling in the online application form there is no option to select PTE Academic only IELTS and OET.
> 
> ...


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

189190aus said:


> yeah man
> external auditors are not been invited
> 
> 
> ...


Buddy If we change the code we'll have to create a new eoi or upgrade the same eoi. Whatever be the case we'll be left far behind in the queue.
I am preparing to give NAATI because I have got 7 each but can't score 8 each.
Try your luck in NAATI to get additional 5 points.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Raccoon 21 and Encore 007
> 
> Yeah it's quite unfair for us. They should have look at eoi lodgement date. Our Eoi were submitted quite earlier. I thought I will have more chance to get invite after ielts and work experience break through as my Eoi lodgement date is 16 Oct 2014
> 
> ...


Try your luck in NAATI to get additional 5 points because we can't rely on state sponsorship. I'm already preparing for it.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

What is NAATI?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

encore007 said:


> Try your luck in NAATI to get additional 5 points because we can't rely on state sponsorship. I'm already preparing for it.


If you can just go inside EOI and re submit without changing any details , your date will be updated and you will be invited immediately


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> encore007 said:
> 
> 
> > Try your luck in NAATI to get additional 5 points because we can't rely on state sponsorship. I'm already preparing for it.
> ...


Are you serious mate?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

encore007 said:


> Are you serious mate?


Yes buddy , accessing EOI is not a problem and it is your duty and your obliged to keep you EOI updated.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Nomination*

Anyone who has already applied for nomination for NSW , is there any declaration form that we need sign and submit like VIC


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi 

I had also got invite for 221111 

I submitted my application and made payment just now

How long does it take usually to get nominated and get DIBP invite.... i want dibp invite asap..how long did it take for seniors


----------



## jasonwww (Mar 31, 2015)

*Full CV/Resume*

If invited, I am aware that we will need to submit Full curriculum vitae/resume online along with the application. 

May I ask for the expected format/information required in the Full curriculum vitae/resume. Also, do I need to submit both curriculum vitae and resume? Or are they referring to the same thing?

Many thanks!!!


----------



## jasonwww (Mar 31, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had also got invite for 221111
> 
> ...


Hi I had also got invite for 221111 

I am aware that we will need to submit Full curriculum vitae/resume online along with the application. 

May I ask for the expected format/information required in the Full curriculum vitae/resume. Also, do I need to submit both curriculum vitae and resume? Or are they referring to the same thing?

Many thanks!!!


----------



## SID7800 (Feb 22, 2015)

jasonwww said:


> Hi I had also got invite for 221111
> 
> I am aware that we will need to submit Full curriculum vitae/resume online along with the application.
> 
> ...


It's same thing. It should be the one which you would like to share with your potential employer in oz. You may use any template in word or PDF.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

jasonwww said:


> Hi I had also got invite for 221111
> 
> I am aware that we will need to submit Full curriculum vitae/resume online along with the application.
> 
> ...


I just uploaded cv i send to apply jobs


----------



## TheGuy (Apr 28, 2015)

189190aus said:


> I get to hear fellow members saying to input the ielts equivalent band of your pte-a score
> 
> btw, whats your occupation code? and timeline?


Ok thanks. 

My Details as follows:

263111
PTE Academic 80+ in all bands
Points 60 + 5 NSW SS
Application date: 09/05/2015
NSW SS invitation: 15/05/2015


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Why didn't you go for 189?



TheGuy said:


> 189190aus said:
> 
> 
> > I get to hear fellow members saying to input the ielts equivalent band of your pte-a score
> ...


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Encore 007

I have tried naati earlier in January as a professional translator but again no luck. I have no option left as I did try PTE academic and naati both.

Which language you are going to choose for Naati ?

Thanks


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Encore 007
> 
> I have tried naati earlier in January as a professional translator but again no luck. I have no option left as I did try PTE academic and naati both.
> 
> ...


Hi Farhan,

Why don't you wait for another 15-20 days before spending more money on IELTS/ PTE? I hope you will get invite soon.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi Encore 007
> 
> I have tried naati earlier in January as a professional translator but again no luck. I have no option left as I did try PTE academic and naati both.
> 
> ...


Who told you to go for professional translator?
The requirements was only paraprofessional level.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

I will opt for urdu as iam from pak


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Fais 

Honestly speaking I am still waiting but scared what if I won't be invited by June that's why I spent lots of many of ielts/pte academic/naati. But now I am broken 

I am hoping to get invite soon inshallah at the end of this month as I have couple of friend got invitation with 55 + 6 Ielts and work experience.

Have you got invited? 

Thanks


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

encore007 said:


> Who told you to go for professional translator?
> The requirements was only paraprofessional level.


Outside australia only professional translator testing is offered by NAATI.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Encore 007

In urdu there is no test for para professional translator but it is available for interpreter only. I chose Wrong Test before and now I am thinking to book but want to wait few more weeks to see if my luck works 

Thanks


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Fais
> 
> Honestly speaking I am still waiting but scared what if I won't be invited by June that's why I spent lots of many of ielts/pte academic/naati. But now I am broken
> 
> ...


*Don't be sad bro... try to maintain your faith in the God... I am sure that shortly NSW will start issue invitations to 55+5 IELTS 6 aspirants... *


----------



## Hasdude (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey Guys,
Would greatly appreciate it if any knowledgeable person is able to shed some light as to the possibility of Syd admins getting included in the next SOL update for NSW? 

Cheers


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

*Taxation Accountant*

Hi, I applied previously for Accountant General NSW state, but I changed my eoi for 190 under Taxation Accountant on 15th May, what are the likelihood of receiving invitation?

Age: 26
IELTS: R:9, L:8.5, S:7.5, W:6.5
55+5 (State sponsorship)


:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Hi Farhan,
> 
> Why don't you wait for another 15-20 days before spending more money on IELTS/ PTE? I hope you will get invite soon.


*Hi Farhan,

I totally agree with FAIS... you may expect your invite very soon mate...!!!

Regards
Ricks1990*


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> *Hi Farhan,
> 
> I totally agree with FAIS... you may expect your invite very soon mate...!!!
> 
> ...


But receiving a invitation does not ensure successful eoi invitation , so it is good keep your self prepared for anything . 

I know VIC rejection rates are high , after SS application . Any idea about NSW


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hi, I applied previously for Accountant General NSW state, but I changed my eoi for 190 under Taxation Accountant on 15th May, what are the likelihood of receiving invitation?
> 
> Age: 26
> IELTS: R:9, L:8.5, S:7.5, W:6.5
> ...


Hi Ahsa,

Have you received your General Migration Assessment outcome for Taxation Accountant (ANZSCO code 221113) from the assessing authority ...?

As per CPA Australia...
Provisional (for Graduate Visa 485) General Migration Assessment for Taxation Accountant needs minimum IELTS score of 6 in each of the components...?
and
Full General Migration Assessment needed for Taxation Accountant needs minimum IELTS score of 7 in each of the components...?

Wish you Best of Luck for an early invitation...

Regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> But receiving a invitation does not ensure successful eoi invitation , so it is good keep your self prepared for anything .
> 
> I know VIC rejection rates are high , after SS application . Any idea about NSW


Just for your reference... my NSW invitation email says...

Dear XXXXXXX,

You have received this email because you have submitted an EOI in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

*We have reviewed the information in your EOI and are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa.*


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Just for your reference... my NSW invitation email says...
> 
> Dear XXXXXXX,
> 
> ...


Yes my email also states that buddy , i also hope the nomination will be successful . This is letter is nomination for the NSW invitation , not the invitation . 

In your letter you can find this clause too 

This invitation to apply for NSW nomination is not a guarantee of a successful outcome of your nomination application. Your application will be carefully assessed against NSW criteria and you must meet the criteria in order to be nominated.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Ricks,

Under which occupation have you applied


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Ricks,
> 
> Under which occupation have you applied


Occupation: 221111 - Accountant (General) - 55+5 IELTS 7


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Is there any hope for 263311- Telecommunications Engineer to get invitation with 55+ SS 5, IELTS 6? What do you think dears?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

yes i do know that
but if you just check the invites to internal auditors on last working day
one candidate was invited who had eoi submission date of 29th April 2015.

thats quiet appealing to me 

why do not you try for pte-a instead of naati which is alot expensive



encore007 said:


> Buddy If we change the code we'll have to create a new eoi or upgrade the same eoi. Whatever be the case we'll be left far behind in the queue.
> I am preparing to give NAATI because I have got 7 each but can't score 8 each.
> Try your luck in NAATI to get additional 5 points.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Congrats mate,

did you mention your experience in EOI and marked it as irrelevant?




Alena123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had also got invite for 221111
> 
> ...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

Why is NSW not inviting candidates with 55 points from past 3 weeks now under 263111.

In the past 3 weeks I have seen people who applied and got invited in a week or two and all of them had 60 or more points. They applied in May or April end.

That means NSW doesn't want to invite people with lesser points people, mostly meaning lesser experience.

How good is it to wait for them, after seeing people get invite within one week just because they have more than 60 points


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

NSW is inviting so many 55 points candidates from so many other occupations then why not 263111, if they themselves have listed it in the SOL


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Can we accept any good news this week


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I meant expect


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi,

I am also under Occ. cat:263111. Filled my EOI Yesterday.
190
55+5 Points
NSW

Fingers crossed...


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi Ahsa,
> 
> Have you received your General Migration Assessment outcome for Taxation Accountant (ANZSCO code 221113) from the assessing authority ...?
> 
> ...



Hi Rick,
Thanks for the reply. Yes I have positive skill assessment from ICA. I meet the requirement not from IELTS 7 but from completing professional year. Could you suggest the chances if you know?

Thanks.

:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also under Occ. cat:263111. Filled my EOI Yesterday.
> 190
> ...


Hey man,

Can you tell me your ielts and experience score after acs deduction??


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Checked the google doc and found the biggest ref number is now 49xx.
How many positions may remain for the NSW ss this year?
Do you guys have any idea?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Any news today?


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Any mechanical engineer got the invitation ?
Pl update


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I am thinking to file my EOI for subclass 190 SS for state NSW with Occupation code: 261313. Software Engineer next month. As i will get 5 more points by june for my experience and I can claim 55+5 Points for NSW. What are the chances of getting Invite and how long it could take?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Viral Patel said:


> Any mechanical engineer got the invitation ?
> Pl update


It seems that we are not required...


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> It seems that we are not required...



All Engineering Profession same .....not needed may be right now....


----------



## akrathi2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi,
I have submiited the application for assessment in EA. I have one small query that are they accept PTE-A or IELTS score at the time of submission EOI.
Expert please advise so that i can book my slot accordingly. 
Thanks in advance.


Regards,
Amit RAthi


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Guys, what r the chaces of 55 +5 pointers with IELTS 6 in each or 7 in overall up to June 2015.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi roman Hasan,

Are u an engineer. Pl share your anzsco code and point break up and date of eoi


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

akrathi2015 said:


> Hi,
> I have submiited the application for assessment in EA. I have one small query that are they accept PTE-A or IELTS score at the time of submission EOI.
> Expert please advise so that i can book my slot accordingly.
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


Engineers Australia require only IELTS for their assessment, at the time of EOI the department of immigration accepts IELTS, TOFEL and PTE-A.


----------



## akrathi2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for quick response.


----------



## akrathi2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

How much time it will take for assesment? any time period?


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Any mechanical engineer got the invitation ?
> Pl update


Perhaps not


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hi Rick,
> Thanks for the reply. Yes I have positive skill assessment from ICA. I meet the requirement not from IELTS 7 but from completing professional year. Could you suggest the chances if you know?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


Hi Ahsa,

Your IELTS score R 9, L 8.5, S 7.5, W 6.5 is slightly better than me... If I can score 82-74-83-81 in PTE first attempt... so you can also score 79+ in each of the component of PTE-A to gain valuable 10 points for English Proficiency...

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

haozidong said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Checked the google doc and found the biggest ref number is now 49xx.
> How many positions may remain for the NSW ss this year?
> Do you guys have any idea?


My May 16 application reference number is 44xx... and as per Google document, current highest reference number is 45xx not 49xx...!!!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

waaaa so ielts 6 + 55 still no luck for analyst programmer.. just saw developer programmer.. so lucky... awwww

why i chose Analyst programmer... waaaaaaaa


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

akrathi2015 said:


> How much time it will take for assesment? any time period?


before it was 3 months in acs assessment


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> My May 16 application reference number is 44xx... and as per Google document, current highest reference number is 45xx not 49xx...!!!


Yes, the number was updated by some guy later.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

When I got my +ve outcome from EA in January this year, I was 5 months short from completing 3 years work experience. Now that I have completed my three years can I add 5 points of of work ex to my EOI?? Will I need to get is my experience assessed by EA again??


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

From 18th March to 15th May, the ref number changed from 24xx to 45xx. This means about 2100 invitations have been sent.
The number of guys who got invitations in google doc is 118. This means only about 5 to 6 percent of people who got invitations are in the google doc.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

janidhimant said:


> When I got my +ve outcome from EA in January this year, I was 5 months short from completing 3 years work experience. Now that I have completed my three years can I add 5 points of of work ex to my EOI?? Will I need to get is my experience assessed by EA again??


Dear, 
You don't need to reassess your credentials because it will be calculate automatically if you are working in same company with same designation.. I had same issue but when i submitted my EOI, experience was calculated automatically. But please make sure that while adding experience, please mention irrelevant the number of year deducted by EA.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Dear,
> You don't need to reassess your credentials because it will be calculate automatically if you are working in same company with same designation.. I had same issue but when i submitted my EOI, experience was calculated automatically. But please make sure that while adding experience, please mention irrelevant the number of year deducted by EA.



"please mention irrelevant the number of year deducted by EA" how?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> "please mention irrelevant the number of year deducted by EA" how?


I mean i had 9.5 years of experience when i applied for ACS for credentials evaluation and ACS deducted first 2 years of my experience, so remaining was 7.5 years. I had to wait 5 more months to reach 8 years of experience to claim 15 points because i was lacking 5 points. Therefore when i submitted my EOI i had mentioed first 2 years as irrelevant. 
Hope it will help


----------



## oziexpat (Feb 20, 2015)

I did EOI on 12 Apr 2015 for 261313 with 55 points + 5 NSW SS.
any idea when can I expect NSW SS??


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> I mean i had 9.5 years of experience when i applied for ACS for credentials evaluation and ACS deducted first 2 years of my experience, so remaining was 7.5 years. I had to wait 5 more months to reach 8 years of experience to claim 15 points because i was lacking 5 points. Therefore when i submitted my EOI i had mentioed first 2 years as irrelevant.
> Hope it will help


i mean how will u mention in the eoi the 2yr irrelevant experience?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> i mean how will u mention in the eoi the 2yr irrelevant experience?


When adding employment history there is option to mark any experience relevant or not relevant sort of thing... Please explore by creating a dummy EOI.


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

depends on your IELTS point, if you have 7 in each band, you have high possibilities, nobody here can tell you when you can get the invite, let's pray for the best outcome in this June. 

btw, jadey's analysis is always helpful, but seems he does appear recently, I guess he is helping us to prepare his nomination report based on the result of Apr invitation round..  




oziexpat said:


> I did EOI on 12 Apr 2015 for 261313 with 55 points + 5 NSW SS.
> any idea when can I expect NSW SS??


----------



## oziexpat (Feb 20, 2015)

a21071 said:


> depends on your IELTS point, if you have 7 in each band, you have high possibilities, nobody here can tell you when you can get the invite, let's pray for the best outcome in this June.
> 
> btw, jadey's analysis is always helpful, but seems he does appear recently, I guess he is helping us to prepare his nomination report based on the result of Apr invitation round..


Thanks for quick response, my IELTS 7 R, 7.5 W, 6.5 L, 7 S


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> When adding employment history there is option to mark any experience relevant or not relevant sort of thing... Please explore by creating a dummy EOI.


yeah i saw it.. but my first work is 2006-2010... if the ACS says, exp will be related from sept 2008...

this work was related however they deducted 2yrs.. so do i need to specify that this is related work experiece is YES but the start DATE should be sept 2008 upto 2010?

i dont know what to do.. haha


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> yeah i saw it.. but my first work is 2006-2010... if the ACS says, exp will be related from sept 2008...
> 
> this work was related however they deducted 2yrs.. so do i need to specify that this is related work experiece is YES but the start DATE should be sept 2008 upto 2010?
> 
> i dont know what to do.. haha


Yes.. Right... 

Don't worry


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Why is NSW not inviting candidates with 55 points from past 3 weeks now under 263111.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The answer is very simple. People with 60 points for visa 189 have a lean chance of getting an invitation. whereas with NSW nomimation they have a 100% chance. It is all being filled up by candidates who have 60+ points.

I myself was waiting for a nomination from NSW for 263111. But i appeared for PTE and got 79+ which gave me 20 points. I applied for 189 and got an invitation with 65 points in a week.

Keep trying for PTE. I assume alot of EOIs for 263111 are being sent and agents recommend the client to select both visa 190 and 189. 

So prepare for your PTE exams, pray, and you should be fine


----------



## abhab (May 8, 2015)

Hello All, 
I filed EOI on 14 the April2015 for NSW with 55+5 points in 231312 ...
Received invite to apply for nomination on 27th April 2015,
Submitted application with documents and payment on 5th may 2015

Any idea when can u expect the nomination? 
Do I have to wait for 12/ weeks or it can be earlier than that.

ILETS score: 8,8,8,7.5

Thanks


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
I've submitted my eoi on 25th of march, 2015 and received an invite from nsw to apply for nomination on 7th may, 2015.

I've submitted my documents to nsw on 11th may. Could anyone tell me how much time is nsw taking to make a decision on the ss nominations. 

Anzsco code: 261311 (analyst programmer)
Ielts : 7 in each, 8 overall
Total points: 55+5 (ss)

Any kind of help/ information is highly appreciated. 

BR//
Sriram


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi Dolwin,
I submitted 189 EOI on 13.05.15 with 65 points for 263111. Do you think any chance to get invite on 22.05.15?


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

It will take around a month or so...dont worry.



sriramvemuri said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've submitted my eoi on 25th of march, 2015 and received an invite from nsw to apply for nomination on 7th may, 2015.
> 
> I've submitted my documents to nsw on 11th may. Could anyone tell me how much time is nsw taking to make a decision on the ss nominations.
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

abhab said:


> Hello All,
> I filed EOI on 14 the April2015 for NSW with 55+5 points in 231312 ...
> Received invite to apply for nomination on 27th April 2015,
> Submitted application with documents and payment on 5th may 2015
> ...


I have the same ielts score as yours buddy , so you will be getting soon . But mine for SW engineer.


----------



## abhab (May 8, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> abhab said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


Thanks for encouraging...mine is developer programmer... Typo in earlier message 
Its 261312


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

manpreet.del said:


> It will take around a month or so...dont worry.


Thank you manpreet! 

Has anyone filed for nomination for Anzsco 261311 in may and waiting for the approval mail from nsw?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

My payment no. is 45** 

By when will i get approval


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

For Banglades people it was a no ball. ???


----------



## AUS_WAIT (Nov 29, 2013)

where is this google doc placed. can you please share the path


----------



## ibtasamlatif (Jun 21, 2014)

I am an Electrical Engineer as well.

55+5 with 2.5 years of relevant work experience.


Submitted EOI in Feb, IELTS 9,8.5,8 and 7.5. 

It was frustrating not getting an invitation but is getting really annoying now


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

ibtasamlatif said:


> I am an Electrical Engineer as well.
> 
> 55+5 with 2.5 years of relevant work experience.
> 
> ...



You'll get invite but just need to be patient. I submitted EOI on 25/3/2015 and got invited for nomination on 15/5/2015. That's almost 2 months of waiting.

I'm 55+5 with IELTS 7 on average and age 23. Applying for Accountant-General 221111 

I thought my chances were slim but I was wrong! As long as you fulfil all the requirements I think you'll be invited but the problem is they need to invite those with higher points first before they get to us.

Good luck


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have been follwing this forum for quite a while and its really good. Thanks for all the senior member here to post thier valuable comments and feedbacks. i was cheated by an agent and he withdrew my application which i lauched during early april with 55 points and 7 ielts for developer programmer. I had to submit a new EOI for which i got another invite and tracking that now. Hence guys dont loose hope and NSW are very friendly and they will be considerate to everyone.

Thanks,
Rambo


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

dolwin said:


> Hi,
> 
> The answer is very simple. People with 60 points for visa 189 have a lean chance of getting an invitation. whereas with NSW nomimation they have a 100% chance. It is all being filled up by candidates who have 60+ points.
> 
> ...


Another resolution is to wait till 30th june because if they won't get people with 60+ score, they will surely consider people with 55 score.
I don't know about other occupations but in 263111 case, 189 is very easy if someone has 60 points.

I dont know why people still approaching 190 if they are eligible for 189.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Yes.. Right...
> 
> Don't worry


what is right? so do i need to change the start date into sept 2008 for my first job?

Thanks


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

LassieJr said:


> You'll get invite but just need to be patient. I submitted EOI on 25/3/2015 and got invited for nomination on 15/5/2015. That's almost 2 months of waiting.
> 
> I'm 55+5 with IELTS 7 on average and age 23. Applying for Accountant-General 221111
> 
> ...


Hi LassieJr,

On your behalf, I have entered your details in google spreadsheet for the reference of others...

Name: LassieJr
Country: Indonesia
Code: 221111
Occupation: Accountant (General)
DIBP Points: 55
Minimum IELTS: 7
EOI date of effect: 25 March 2015
Invitation date: 15 May 2015

Google spreadsheet link: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0

Please update it, whenever required, for the reference of others...!!!

Thanks,
Ricks1990


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Hello*

Guys , 

who ever not claiming points for work experience . Do we need to submit evidence for the employment with current date and pay slips ?


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> When did you submit your EOI??
> I am also waiting for a invite for a long time now. No luck for engineering fellows I guess. Lets hope the next financial year brings more good news for us.


I have submitted EOI on 20th Feb 2015 indicating VIC state got rejected after two weeks then updated EOI with NSW as state preference on 6th March.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

liverloverboy said:


> what is right? so do i need to change the start date into sept 2008 for my first job?
> 
> Thanks


You need to split the experience - not relevant till the date specified on your ACS assessment, and relevant from then on.


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> What is your point break up. Do you have IELTS 7 in each?


My point breakup is
Age-30
Exp-0 [2.5 yrs]
IELTS-10 [LRSW-7.5,8,7.5,7]
Degree-15
total 55+5 [SS waiting]


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> It seems that NSW is not in hurry for mechanical engg stream.
> They do not required in large volume.


Its amazing! according to this forum, there haven't been any Mechanical Engineer got invited from NSW for SS since they started this freaking invitation system!!!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> You need to split the experience - not relevant till the date specified on your ACS assessment, and relevant from then on.


waaaa so i put the wrong one since last year... awwwww

why this acs deducts 2 yrs to my exp... waaaa i could get additional 5pts on june for 8 yrs experience if there was no deduction... awww


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

raviku said:


> Another resolution is to wait till 30th june because if they won't get people with 60+ score, they will surely consider people with 55 score.
> I don't know about other occupations but in 263111 case, 189 is very easy if someone has 60 points.
> 
> I dont know why people still approaching 190 if they are eligible for 189.


Hi,

I also got invitation from NSW for 263111 against 65 points for Visa 190 while having 60 points for visa 189.

I am confused about July updated SOL. Is there any chance that 263111 will get remove or quota will be significantly reduced? 

On safe side, should I now submit the NSW application and withdraw in July if 263111 is still part of SOL?

Any comments?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Just an analysis of the situation here.

1. If NSW wants to allot 4000 nominations till June end, they must issue invitation mails by this (may) month end. Because they take ~30 days to assess application.

2. How many nominations are issued is a mystery till now. Because April update is yet to publish on skillselect website.

3. I personally don't believe that NSW want to reach upto 4000. Rather they want to issue 2000 nominations in feb to june 15 intake. Means if they have started issuing invitation mails from SRN 2400, they will issue mails upto SRN 4400. Here I want to understand the time of SRN creation as per system- is it allotted by system when link is sent via mail or is it allotted after payment?.
I am talking about SRN allotment by system to particular application page and not to applicant. I know that applicant receives SRN only after payment of fees. 
(( a .php programmer can answer this)).

I am not so hopeful for June. Whatever will happen will happen in this month only. Else, wait for July.

SRNs can only go beyond 4400 if some of the invitations don't convert to submission of SS application and payment of fees.


----------



## ibtasamlatif (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi LassieJr

Congratulations and Thank You very much for the morale boost.

I understand that patience is the virtue here but I believe that accountants and IT professionals are in being given invitations left right and centre in this round whereas engineers are being totally ignored. 
My concern is not with the wait, it is with the lack of diversity in the invitations being sent and the ignoring attitude Engineers are facing from NSW.
To top it all, I live in a country where PTE is not offered, otherwise I would have smashed the test wide open and went for 189 rather than the pain 190.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also got invitation from NSW for 263111 against 65 points for Visa 190 while having 60 points for visa 189.
> 
> ...


Hi what is point breakup and when did you submit the EOI , I am with 65 point for 263111 under 190 and with 60 point for 189 . No luck yet


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Irony is - no one mechanical engr with 60 or more points interested in NSW!!!
> (Because 189 is open for them)
> Still NSW is ......%#%$#%....


True i don't think why a person has 60 points will apply for this


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Vicky2015 said:


> 1. Very valid point, same I was thinking as July is new FY so NSW would like to close everything by June.
> 
> 2. I personally think they are very close to 4000 now and in next 2 weeks they may announce cap is met. Then next month they will only work on giving approvals.
> 
> ...


Guys this is only for nomination , NSW still have a pool of people to give a successful outcome i think


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Just an analysis of the situation here.
> 
> 1. If NSW wants to allot 4000 nominations till June end, they must issue invitation mails by this (may) month end. Because they take ~30 days to assess application.
> 
> ...


Buddy again,you are wrong...but you have a valid point..the statistics updates even in new financial year,so those who are invited till the end of june gonna be consider in this financial year.already confirmed with NSW.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*uploading documents*

Guys , 
When uploading documents , is there size restriction of the PDF . 

And do we need to upload the transcripts or only the certificates . Thanks foe the help


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline....




athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also got invitation from NSW for 263111 against 65 points for Visa 190 while having 60 points for visa 189.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

Waiting for NSW invite Eoi Submitted on 23rd March...for 263111? any luck for same job code?almost 2 months..


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ausaz15 said:


> Waiting for NSW invite Eoi Submitted on 23rd March...for 263111? any luck for same job code?almost 2 months..


ielts and experience ?


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

PTE= 65 and above that equals to 7 and above.
Experience= 8 Years and above (15 points).
total 55 points job code 263111? do we have chance???????


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

hello guys, im not new here but i want to clarify this..... 

I started working in Company X Sept 2006 - 2010 and got my ACS assessment stated that "The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.".

So during the skills employment section in EOI, Do I need to specify the date started to Sept 2008? so it would be sept 2008 - dec 2010 even i started working 2006?

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## NHenry01 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Visa Grant Timelines*

Dear all, 

I have applied for the Visa end of April (completing all formalities including medicals) and am still waiting for the Visa Grant (NSW SS). Not sure how many of you are in a similar position but just wanted to know the timelines for them to complete the Visa Grant. Kindly let me know if there is any changes or notification with respect to the timelines of Visa Grant by DIBP. Thanks in advance. 

Cheers
NH


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Specify the Start Date as 1st October 2008.


Read my following post for more details on HOW TO.


*REF:* *Update EOI on the basis of ACS Skills Assessment Letter*





liverloverboy said:


> hello guys, im not new here but i want to clarify this.....
> 
> I started working in Company X Sept 2006 - 2010 and got my ACS assessment stated that "The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.".
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

FAIS said:


> That's why I asked about your research topic during PhD. Since your research topic is also not related to the occupation on Victorian SOL, you can't apply.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, you should now focus on improvement of your English score and currently, this is the only way forward. You have to do this quickly as NT may also remove your occupation in 2015-16 (or even earlier).


Hello Faiz

How are you. As per your advise I upgarded my IELTS band. Overall 7 bands Listening 8.5, Reading and speaking 6.5 and writing 6. Currently I am eligible to apply in NT as University Lecturer. But my immigration manager said that GSM 190 is not possible because not much jobs are there in my category as it is tough and competition is hard. So we should go for 489 option, I want to know whether it will be a wise step to go for it or stay with 190/or wait till July.

Please advise. :juggle:
Thanks


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

FAIS said:


> That's why I asked about your research topic during PhD. Since your research topic is also not related to the occupation on Victorian SOL, you can't apply.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, you should now focus on improvement of your English score and currently, this is the only way forward. You have to do this quickly as NT may also remove your occupation in 2015-16 (or even earlier).


Hello Faiz

How are you. As per your advise I upgarded my IELTS band. Overall 7 bands Listening 8.5, Reading and speaking 6.5 and writing 6. Currently I am eligible to apply in NT as University Lecturer. But my immigration manager said that GSM 190 is not possible because not much jobs are there in my category as it is tough and competition is hard. So we should go for 489 option, I want to know whether it will be a wise step to go for it or stay with 190/or wait till July.

Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Specify the Start Date as 1st October 2008.
> 
> 
> Read my following post for more details on HOW TO.
> ...


thank you very much. it makes sense  

(1) so if i will put NO from Sept 2006 to Sept 2008 - this experience is not counted to the real number of experience? right?

(2) And is someone taught you this way? 

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline....




liverloverboy said:


> thank you very much. it makes sense
> 
> (1) so if i will put NO from Sept 2006 to Sept 2008 - this experience is not counted to the real number of experience? right?
> 
> ...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....


thankkk youu very much.... so i have to change my EOI... grrr... my date will be changed... awwww from 2014 into 2015... awww


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....
> 
> [JEET] - IT isn't accounted for while calculating your points.


if its not counted, why do i need to put it in EOI?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Because SkillSelect asks for....

*Employment* | Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.




liverloverboy said:


> if its not counted, why do i need to put it in EOI?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello friends
Anzsco code: 261311(Analyst programmer)
Date of eoi submission: 25th March, 2015
Received invite from nsw: 7th may, 2015
Submitted my docs : 11th may, 2015

Points:
Age: 30 points
Edu : 15
Ielts: 10 (R:9, L:8.5, W:7, S:7 overall:8)

Total: 55 points + 5(ss)

Is there anyone who has applied for the same occupation (261311) and waiting for the nomination from nsw?
And also how long does it usually take to get the approval from nsw?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Because SkillSelect asks for....
> 
> *Employment* | Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.



ok thanks... i will change my eoi... grrrr.....


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

SaiManu said:


> But my Ph.D topic is related to Women Education and State policy..which could be a part of Education which is there in the list.


Hello Faiz

How are you. As per your advise I upgarded my IELTS band. Overall 7 bands Listening 8.5, Reading and speaking 6.5 and writing 6. Currently I am eligible to apply in NT as University Lecturer. But my immigration manager said that GSM 190 is not possible because not much jobs are there in my category as it is tough and competition is hard. So we should go for 489 option, I want to know whether it will be a wise step to go for it or stay with 190/or wait till July.

Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

SaiManu said:


> SaiManu said:
> 
> 
> > But my Ph.D topic is related to Women Education and State policy..which could be a part of Education which is there in the list.
> ...



Hi SaiManu, 


It's not a good decision to apply for 489 as it is a temporary visa and you must be employed in your nominated profession in the last one year after two years of landing to convert it to PR and that too in a specified regional area. 

Also I am not sure if your chances of getting a job in the specified region of NT are bright enough. 

So my suggestion is to wait till July. Other forum members may also shed some light on your situation.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Any NSW approvals this week?


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> Any NSW approvals this week?


Nope ... I am also curious to know if any one got the approval in two weeks ?

This waiting is killing me..


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Nope ... I am also curious to know if any one got the approval in two weeks ?
> 
> This waiting is killing me..


Hi Raghuveer, I was invited on 24th April but no update yet


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi Seniors,

Jeeten did reply me on one other post; however, looking for a second opinion here. 

- In case, i do not mention my 10 yrs. experience while lodging the VISA application and just go with 3 yrs 4 months, which was been recognised by ACS, wiill there be any negative impact on my application?

- Will Case Officer make any query or ask for any clarification around same?

_ Do i need to provide any self declaration on same?

thanks


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Hi Raghuveer, I was invited on 24th April but no update yet


Hi Prasad
Could you please share your points with us?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> Any NSW approvals this week?


Nope. .I was Invited on 7th may and submitted same day. ..waiting from nsw for approval. ....


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi Prasad
> Could you please share your points with us?


Edu 15
Ielts 10
Exp 5
Age 25

Total:55+5


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Edu 15
> Ielts 10
> Exp 5
> Age 25
> ...


Thank you Prasad. 
I got the invite on 7th may and submitted the docs on 11th


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Fais 

Regarding 489 visa, it is not necessary to work for one year in your nominated skills. All he needs to do live 2 years and pick any work includes odd jobs but it has to be on tax in order to provide details of tax, payslips, Bank statement and all stuff whIle applying PR visa 887 after 2 years. 

however, visa fees are similar as 189 and 190. 

Thanks


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> 1. Very valid point, same I was thinking as July is new FY so NSW would like to close everything by June.
> 
> 2. I personally think they are very close to 4000 now and in next 2 weeks they may announce cap is met. Then next month they will only work on giving approvals.
> 
> ...


Hello guys, FYI, I wrote a letter to NSW asking about the Likelihood of selection and this is the actualy reply I got from them:

*"Dear Tanzeel,

We do not provide likelihood of selection. We are still issuing invitations and will be until the end of June 2015."*

So don't worry they will be sending invites till the end of June, if the cap is not met and I am sure that will not. Please don't throw blind arrows about reference numbers and the number of invites people get. Be Positive, Be Patient, Be Happy and watch for Fridays, because Friday is always the Big Day for SURE...


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi Seniors,

Jeeten did reply me on one other post; however, looking for a second opinion here. 

- In case, i do not mention my 10 yrs. experience while lodging the VISA application and just go with 3 yrs 4 months, which was been recognised by ACS, wiill there be any negative impact on my application?

- Will Case Officer make any query or ask for any clarification around same?

_ Do i need to provide any self declaration on same?

thanks


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> Hello guys, FYI, I wrote a letter to NSW asking about the Likelihood of selection and this is the actualy reply I got from them:
> 
> *"Dear Tanzeel,
> 
> ...


Cheers thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

social said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Jeeten did reply me on one other post; however, looking for a second opinion here.
> 
> ...


You should fill in all experience, relevant or not, even if you need to prove only the relevant section.


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Fais
> 
> Regarding 489 visa, it is not necessary to work for one year in your nominated skills. All he needs to do live 2 years and pick any work includes odd jobs but it has to be on tax in order to provide details of tax, payslips, Bank statement and all stuff whIle applying PR visa 887 after 2 years.
> 
> ...


Is it sure...I am going to apply under 242111 category to NT. It means it is not necessary to work under this category for atleast 12 months to get PR if I go for 489. But what you suggest should I go for 489 or choose 190.

Thanks
:juggle:


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Fais
> 
> Regarding 489 visa, it is not necessary to work for one year in your nominated skills. All he needs to do live 2 years and pick any work includes odd jobs but it has to be on tax in order to provide details of tax, payslips, Bank statement and all stuff whIle applying PR visa 887 after 2 years.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right that the job doesn't need to be in the nominated occupation. However, he needs to prove that he spent time in specified area. 

Sorry I was mistaken. But in any case 489 is no match to 189/ 190.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Fais,

Correct no match with 189 or 190 but still better than nothing plus no new rules or point systen will be followed for him at thr time when he will apply 887 permanent residency visa because its not a temporary visa like 485, it's a provisional permanent residence visa.

Thanks


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Ricks, I have updated my details. Hope to get the approval soon.



€


Ricks1990 said:


> NSW state sponsorship - Google spreadsheet link:
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> Thanks Ricks, I have updated my details. Hope to get the approval soon.
> 
> €


_Hi geets,

Wish you Best of Luck mate... may God bless NSW nomination to all the applicants... 

Thanks,
Ricks1990_


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Very valid point, same I was thinking as July is new FY so NSW would like to close everything by June.
> ...


Excellent job mate. Thanks!!!


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> You should fill in all experience, relevant or not, even if you need to prove only the relevant section.


Point of concern is, i've already done that to make it similar like EOI. Will there be any issue?

thanks


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

social said:


> Point of concern is, i've already done that to make it similar like EOI. Will there be any issue?
> 
> thanks


- Also, i did upload all the previous reference letters (same which i've provided to ACS) while submitting the application. 

- Also, have provided the Form 80 front loaded with all the details of experiences and education.


What do you think on this case now?

Thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts

My agent is trying to fill in my DOB in NSW nomination form but system is not calculating 25 points for age,it is calculating 0 point for it

Online form is calculationg and accepting other points such as education,experience & english 

My agent has emailed the situation to NSW today.

Is this enough or We must contact telephonically because only 9 days left out of 14.

Please suggest is this normal and what should we do in this suggestion.
Thanks


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> My agent is trying to fill in my DOB in NSW nomination form but system is not calculating 25 points for age,it is calculating 0 point for it
> 
> ...


It's normal.
Why your agent does not know such thing?
Go ahead and fill application without thinking much.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> My agent is trying to fill in my DOB in NSW nomination form but system is not calculating 25 points for age,it is calculating 0 point for it
> 
> ...


_Hi bsbharaj1977,

Please open *FAQ online form* link FAQ online form - Live & Work in New South Wales for to find a solution to your problem... below might be an answer to your question listed at *FAQ online form* page at serial number 6:

6. How do I enter my date of birth?
*You need to use the calendar icon next to the relevant field to select your date of birth. Keyboard entry is not accepted.*

Wish you all the best mate...

Thanks
Ricks1990_


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Fais,
> 
> Correct no match with 189 or 190 but still better than nothing plus no new rules or point systen will be followed for him at thr time when he will apply 887 permanent residency visa because its not a temporary visa like 485, it's a provisional permanent residence visa.
> 
> Thanks


Then what do you suggest, shall I go for it or wait for another option in July. Though I can also go for 190 in NT. But there competition is really tough but in 489, its not that much tough. Kindly suggest.


----------



## SaiManu (Feb 6, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Yes you are right that the job doesn't need to be in the nominated occupation. However, he needs to prove that he spent time in specified area.
> 
> Sorry I was mistaken. But in any case 489 is no match to 189/ 190.


Then what do you suggest, shall I go for it or wait for another option in July. Though I can also go for 190 in NT. But there competition is really tough but in 489, its not that much tough. Kindly suggest.


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

Does anyone know how long it will approximately take to be invited for 190 after you're nominated? Are we going to be automatically invited right after SS process is completed or there is another waiting period? Cheers


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

LassieJr said:


> Does anyone know how long it will approximately take to be invited for 190 after you're nominated? Are we going to be automatically invited right after SS process is completed or there is another waiting period? Cheers


NSW has stated on their website that the nomination process take 3 months after the invite but looking at the previous trends people are getting nominated after a month or so... And you will get the Email to apply for 190 visa from the DIBP on the same day of nomination by NSW or max in next 2 days. This visa process usually take 3 months period to be completed.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi bsbharaj1977,
> 
> Please open FAQ online form link FAQ online form - Live & Work in New South Wales for to find a solution to your problem... below might be an answer to your question listed at FAQ online form page at serial number 6:
> 
> ...


Use Google Chrome to fill your dorm and NOT Internet Explorer. It is mentioned clearly in the nsw form.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi guys what is the progress of approval of SS for NSW , after the nomination , i don't see any movement in the xls sheet


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> LassieJr said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how long it will approximately take to be invited for 190 after you're nominated? Are we going to be automatically invited right after SS process is completed or there is another waiting period? Cheers
> ...



Thanks for a very useful answer


----------



## silent_watcher (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi All,
My nomination was approved today. Here are the details.
EOI date : 19/03/2015
Invite date : 24/04/2015
Date of filling : 29/04/2015
Approval date : 20/05/2015
Job code: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Age : 27 years
Experience: 3 and half years 

This thread is very helpful and good luck everyone.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

silent_watcher said:


> Hi All,
> My nomination was approved today. Here are the details.
> EOI date : 19/03/2015
> Invite date : 24/04/2015
> ...


I am little confused. When NSW sends you invite email and asks you to pay somewhere about 300 AUD what stage is that?
Does it mean they have nominated me or does it mean they invite me to apply for nomination??


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> I am little confused. When NSW sends you invite email and asks you to pay somewhere about 300 AUD what stage is that?
> Does it mean they have nominated me or does it mean they invite me to apply for nomination??


It means they have invited you to fill their online form, furnish the documents, pay them 300 aud and wait for their decision on nomination


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Received invite email from NSW in the morning today..:second::boxing:


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

SaiManu said:


> Then what do you suggest, shall I go for it or wait for another option in July. Though I can also go for 190 in NT. But there competition is really tough but in 489, its not that much tough. Kindly suggest.



Personally, I don't like 489. So my suggestion would be to apply 189/ 190. My brother is also waiting for NSW invitation although he can apply for 489 now. I have suggested him also to wait because in my opinion, there is a good chance that his occupation will remain in the list in coming years.

Now if you wait till July, you will be accepting the risk of changes in occupation lists (just like my brother), which may affect your occupation, and you know better than anyone else about the chances of your occupation to remain in the SOL or CSOL.

The decision is purely yours. Try putting all the risks and benefits of both approaches in front of you and then decide as another forum member thinks that 489 is still better but I think waiting for 190 is better. 

Some of the questions you may ask yourself while deciding:

- Can you wait for 2 years without job in your preferred occupation as regional areas have few opportunities? (Yes - 489, No 190)

- Are you ready to live in regional area for a specified number of years? (Yes - 489, No - 190)

- Are you ready to sacrifice some benefits that PR has over temporary visa? (Yes - 489, No - 190)

- Do you think that there is a fair chance that your occupation will be removed from all the lists in July? (Yes - 489, No 190)


Above are some of the questions that have come to my mind. You can think of similar questions and then you will be able to judge your situation better.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

janidhimant said:


> I am little confused. When NSW sends you invite email and asks you to pay somewhere about 300 AUD what stage is that?
> Does it mean they have nominated me or does it mean they invite me to apply for nomination??


I like your signature. You are so optimistic about the months/ year of different stages of your visa process. Good luck man!  

Answer to your question: They have invited you to apply for nomination.

By the way, you have missed visa application step in your signature. Add it with tentative month/ year


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

janidhimant said:


> Received invite email from NSW in the morning today..:second::boxing:


Congratulations man, it is nice to see some Engineers getting the invite at last. Can you please share your points breakdown ?

Good luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Finally happy to inform have received mails for visa application from skillselect and digital services!
All the very best to all of you guys!


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Happy to Announce by the grace of god I got the invite for 263111 under 190 65 point IELTS 6


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

khanmujeebin said:


> Guys just have query while submitting the document after the invitation . I understand we have submit following documents
> 1-ACS letter
> 2-IELTS result
> 3-color photo copy for the all the members
> ...


are you mentioning about nomination


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you color scan your passport then attested copy isn't required.


In your IMMI account it indicated that which document has to be Color scanned and which has to be Certified.


Following is the document list, use it as per your profile.

*Main applicant*:
*One color passport photo
*Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
*Birth certificate
*Educational documents- 10th*till highest qualification
*Offer letters, relieving letters, promotional letter
*Last 3 years form 16 or IT RETURNS
*Last six months payslips
*Form 80
*Marriage certificate
*IELTS score card
*ACS letter

*Dependent*:
*One color passport photo
*Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
*Birth certificate
*Educational documents- 10th*till highest qualification
*Offer letters, relieving letters, promotional letter
*Last 3 years form 16 or IT RETURNS
*Last six months payslips
*Form 80
*Medium of instruction letter from college or university- Sample is attached






khanmujeebin said:


> Guys just have query while submitting the document after the invitation . I understand we have submit following documents
> 1-ACS letter
> 2-IELTS result
> 3-color photo copy for the all the members
> ...


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you color scan your passport then attested copy isn't required.
> 
> 
> In your IMMI account it indicated that which document has to be Color scanned and which has to be Certified.
> ...


Thanks Buddy No problem with my document but with wife she is working with very small organization she get salary in cash and her salary is non taxable so i believe salary certificate from the current organization with be enough .

Secondly i jut got the invitation to apply and pay fees for NSW are you saying all these document has be submitted now once i will click the link to to apply provided in the mail .
Please suggest


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Congratulations man, it is nice to see some Engineers getting the invite at last. Can you please share your points breakdown ?
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the process.


Age - 30
IELTS -10
Education -15
SS - 5


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

khanmujeebin said:


> Happy to Announce by the grace of god I got the invite for 263111 under 190 65 point IELTS 6


Hi
Congratss!!
But I don understand, why u didn't tried 189 with 60 points?

Thanks


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

FAIS said:


> I like your signature. You are so optimistic about the months/ year of different stages of your visa process. Good luck man!
> 
> Answer to your question: They have invited you to apply for nomination.
> 
> By the way, you have missed visa application step in your signature. Add it with tentative month/ year


Thanks man!!
And yes I should add that date too.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

This is really bad, that NSW is inviting people from 263111 with more than 60 points and none from 55 points pool even those with 7 in all bands


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

WTH man... Nothing for external auditors.
They are issuing invitations to management accountants and general accountants. I think i made a mistake by nominating this occupation. I had completed all the 12 core requirements and had option to nominate any occupation.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

encore007 said:


> WTH man... Nothing for external auditors.
> They are issuing invitations to management accountants and general accountants. I think i made a mistake by nominating this occupation. I had completed all the 12 core requirements and had option to nominate any occupation.


What about applying for another assessment?


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> This is really bad, that NSW is inviting people from 263111 with more than 60 points and none from 55 points pool even those with 7 in all bands


Ranking system
First Preference to highest dibp points then ielts and so on...


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> NSW state sponsorship - Google spreadsheet link:
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> Ricks1990


Hi,

I am getting an "Access Forbidden Error" when I click on this link.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## abhab (May 8, 2015)

Got my NSW nomination today, finally, I thank all those who he helped me here and encouraged me. Best of luck to everyone who is waiting to be nominated

Invites for 261312 developer programmer.

EOI filed: 14 the April 2015
Received invite to apply for nomination: 27 April 2015
Received nomination: 20th May 2015

Points :55+5

ILETS score: 8,8,8,7.5


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

When you say invitation IT is assumed it is VISA application invitation.


As your earlier post only mentioned about Invitation, I shared the VISA application checklist.


Now may I assume that you are referring to NSW Nomination Invite?





khanmujeebin said:


> Thanks Buddy No problem with my document but with wife she is working with very small organization she get salary in cash and her salary is non taxable so i believe salary certificate from the current organization with be enough .
> 
> Secondly i jut got the invitation to apply and pay fees for NSW are you saying all these document has be submitted now once i will click the link to to apply provided in the mail .
> Please suggest


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Can you please elaborate who is the dependent here? Is the spouse a family member or a dependent (dependents are not allowed to work in Australia)?
And does NSW require information of the spouse ? 




Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you color scan your passport then attested copy isn't required.
> 
> 
> In your IMMI account it indicated that which document has to be Color scanned and which has to be Certified.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Dependents equal to ALL Adult co-applicants (for documentation as per earlier post).


Spouse/Kids both are Family Members and Dependents (_Spouse is dependent IF NOT earning_).


There is absolutely no restriction on Dependents barring THAT ALL applicants have to Live and Work in the State that Nominated them for State Sponsorship for Initial 2 years.


IF you are claiming Partner Skills Points then you have to provide proof of eligibility.




Pankaj_11 said:


> Hi Can you please elaborate who is the dependent here? Is the spouse a family member or a dependent (dependents are not allowed to work in Australia)?
> And does NSW require information of the spouse ?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Batra786,

But the thing is from past month NSW has issued no invites and they invited people who applied like a week, but those who had 60 or more points.

If they had to do this then why did they include the occupation

Did you get your PTE scores and how was the exam.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

FAIS said:


> encore007 said:
> 
> 
> > WTH man... Nothing for external auditors.
> ...


I contacted CPA and they said they can change the occupation but they'll need to void the previous assessment.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

batra786 said:


> Hi
> Congratss!!
> But I don understand, why u didn't tried 189 with 60 points?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Buddy , My preference is to in NSW no matter for me other than paying $330 .i am fine with 190 although I have also applied for 189 .Let see i am waiting if i got the initiation for 189 in next 13 days i will choose 189 over 190 days .At least i have so option in had . This waiting was killing me .


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> When you say invitation IT is assumed it is VISA application invitation.
> 
> 
> As your earlier post only mentioned about Invitation, I shared the VISA application checklist.
> ...


yes its a nomination invite . Apology for the confusion. so having the nomination invite what all document shall i uploaded along with fees ? Is it same as your previous post .
Also if you can help me understand that i am calming partner point she got also 2.5 years of experience after the deduction of 6 years out of 8.5 . Do i need to keep her documents ready for all the employment history or just for the document experience which is counted after the deduction .Seniors response deeply appreciated


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

khanmujeebin said:


> yes its a nomination invite . Apology for the confusion. so having the nomination invite what all document shall i uploaded along with fees ? Is it same as your previous post .
> Also if you can help me understand that i am calming partner point she got also 2.5 years of experience after the deduction of 6 years out of 8.5 . Do i need to keep her documents ready for all the employment history or just for the document experience which is counted after the deduction .Seniors response deeply appreciated


For partner, only qualification assessment is to be done. Experience assessment will not give any points to main applicant.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Today received invitation from NSW for 263111 with 65 DIBP points. I will wait for 22May 189 invitation if received then leave 190 for 55 pointers guys.

I waited since October with 55 points and never got it and it was pretty fast with 65 points. It shows that NSW is only considering 60+ pointers for 263111.


----------



## abhab (May 8, 2015)

Cheers! Mate

Its a gud day today, I received nomination for 261312 today.

Points 55+5



Best of luck to all others who arewaiting for their nomination


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*For Spouse submit the following documents along-with yours*:

* Passport first and last page and any stamped pages

* Birth certificate

* Skills Assessment Letter

* English Language Test result






khanmujeebin said:


> yes its a nomination invite . Apology for the confusion. so having the nomination invite what all document shall i uploaded along with fees ? Is it same as your previous post .
> Also if you can help me understand that i am calming partner point she got also 2.5 years of experience after the deduction of 6 years out of 8.5 . Do i need to keep her documents ready for all the employment history or just for the document experience which is counted after the deduction .Seniors response deeply appreciated


----------



## taymor (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi guys just a quick question i got invited for nsw nomination for accountant, i wanted to ask what's the usual causes of rejection of nomination? if you provide all the evidence to support your points.

PTE S 90, W72, R83, L83
60+5 Points 

EOI Submitted 06/05/2015
Invited 15/05/2015
waiting for nomination approval.


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

I have applied 190 under Taxation Accountant. 55+5 Points (including NSW State). What are the chances? any idea?


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

ahsa said:


> I have applied 190 under Taxation Accountant. 55+5 Points (including NSW State). What are the chances? any idea?



What's your IELTS score?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would never come to know the exact reason.

In most of the cases, it would be a stereo type reason.


*The Common Rejection reason for VIC is something like this......so expect it to be on the similar lines for NSW*

"_Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination..._"





taymor said:


> Hi guys just a quick question i got invited for nsw nomination for accountant, i wanted to ask what's the usual causes of rejection of nomination? if you provide all the evidence to support your points.
> 
> PTE S 90, W72, R83, L83
> 60+5 Points
> ...


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

lassiejr said:


> what's your ielts score?



r:9, l:8.5, w:6.5, s:7.5


----------



## bhema (Mar 30, 2015)

I have applied 190 under Taxation Accountant,55+5 Points (including NSW State), IELTS 6band .What are the chances? any idea


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> NSW state sponsorship - Google spreadsheet link:
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> Ricks1990





udaykapavarapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am getting an "Access Forbidden Error" when I click on this link.
> 
> ...





tirik.ijrad said:


> Are you Engg Technologist?
> Pls share your point breakup with anz code. Or update excel sheet.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0


*Please try to open the link shared by tirik.ijrad...*


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulation Abhab



abhab said:


> Cheers! Mate
> 
> Its a gud day today, I received nomination for 261312 today.
> 
> ...


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I am referring to the google spreadsheet, three invitation today for 55 pointers, IELTS 6.
Hopefully in coming days all 55+6 IELTS will get the invites...Fingers Crossed

Cheers


----------



## abhab (May 8, 2015)

geets said:


> Congratulation Abhab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks geet.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra

Do they seriously reject nominations? I have not seen rejection cases where people have successfully applied for the nomination and have proved their claims

Thanks
Ami



Jeeten#80 said:


> You would never come to know the exact reason.
> 
> In most of the cases, it would be a stereo type reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## kambl (May 13, 2015)

Hi guys.. Do you really think NSW will invite software engineers 261313 55 pointers with 6 ielts anytime soon.. Any rough idea 

Wait is depressing.. 

Thanks guys


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

I am also with 55+5 and 261313 ..........
waiting is killing me and also depressing me ....

hope for the best


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

VIC has been rejecting majority of ICT applicants off late. Read the following thread for more details.

Proving your claims isn't the only Criteria.


*REF:* *Victoria State Sponsorship*




amiAus said:


> Hi Jeetendra
> 
> Do they seriously reject nominations? I have not seen rejection cases where people have successfully applied for the nomination and have proved their claims
> 
> ...


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

can anyone please tell me who is on 457 and going to apply for 190, that the application will be onshore or offshore .thanks


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

Barbelle mate ,i think u can answer this question if u are reading thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you are in Australia at the time of VISA application then its Onshore.

ELSE it would be Offshore.





himesh said:


> can anyone please tell me who is on 457 and going to apply for 190, that the application will be onshore or offshore .thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts
My agent is still having the same problem after your suggestions.Nomination Application linked with invitation email from NSW is not calculating my age points.

On 28 May my invitation will be expired.

My agent lodged the complaint to NSW technical assisstance but there is no response from them.

Please share if anyone experiencing the same problem.

Please suggest what should I do in this situation.

Thanks


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra

But this does not make sense to invite people with the claims they make and reject them. Ideally they should not have invited them at first right.

Have you or anyone here seen any rejection from NSW?

I never knew people get rejected as well

Thanks
Ami


Jeeten#80 said:


> VIC has been rejecting majority of ICT applicants off late. Read the following thread for more details.
> 
> Proving your claims isn't the only Criteria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Try calling NSW dept, IF not already done.




bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts
> My agent is still having the same problem after your suggestions.Nomination Application linked with invitation email from NSW is not calculating my age points.
> 
> On 28 May my invitation will be expired.
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hi Jeetendra
> 
> But this does not make sense to invite people with the claims they make and reject them. Ideally they should not have invited them at first right.
> 
> ...


Yes you have point VIC and NSW selection criterias are different . However , hope for the best and prepare for the worst :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Process for VIC SS is different as compared to NSW.

For VIC we have to file VIC SS Nomination Application online (With or without EOI).


I haven't seen any NSW rejections off late.


Also NSW has recently started this NEW SS process.




amiAus said:


> Hi Jeetendra
> 
> But this does not make sense to invite people with the claims they make and reject them. Ideally they should not have invited them at first right.
> 
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra

Which new SS process are you talking about? I have applied on 15 May 2015 i.e. the day i received the invite. Any guesses on when can I expect an approval?

Thanks
Ami



Jeeten#80 said:


> Process for VIC SS is different as compared to NSW.
> 
> For VIC we have to file VIC SS Nomination Application online (With or without EOI).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF I recall correctly NSW started with this NEW process in Feb 2015.


The processing time is 12 weeks BUT people have received approvals in 4 / 6 / 8 weeks after submitting their SS nomination Application.





amiAus said:


> Hi Jeetendra
> 
> Which new SS process are you talking about? I have applied on 15 May 2015 i.e. the day i received the invite. Any guesses on when can I expect an approval?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Hi Jeetendra
> 
> Which new SS process are you talking about? I have applied on 15 May 2015 i.e. the day i received the invite. Any guesses on when can I expect an approval?
> 
> ...


Hi amiAus,

I applied for NSW nomination on 16 May 2015 and my SRN reference number is 44xx...!!!

Can you share your SRN reference number as you applied on 15 May 2015...?

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi rick

Mine is having 44xx i.e same series as you.lets hope we get an invite soon.

What is your point score occupation and ielts?

Thanks
Ami


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Hi rick
> 
> Mine is having 44xx i.e same series as you.lets hope we get an invite soon.
> 
> ...


Hi

My SRN IS 40xx. Applied on 7th may

Amit


----------



## kambl (May 13, 2015)

Sorry to ask this.. But you guys know of any NSW rejections despite correct documentation


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello guys...! How long does it take nowadays to receive an invite ? and an approval?
on average

over 2 weeks for invite and 3 months for approval?

(im a software developer with 55 points)


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Hi rick
> 
> Mine is having 44xx i.e same series as you.lets hope we get an invite soon.
> 
> ...


Hi amiAus,

My occupation is Accountant (General) - Code 221111 - Points 55+5 - IELTS 7

Age: 25, English Proficiency (PTE 82-74-83-81): 10, Education: 15, Australian Study requirement: 5, NSW State Sponsorship: 5

EOI date of effect: 24 March 2015
NSW invitation: 15 May 2015

May God bless *nsw nomination* to all the applicants... 

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

Just wanted to crosscheck, I've 2 kids (age 8 & 6) as dependents along with my wife. Do i need to provide the form 1221 or Form 80 for kids as well?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No, IDEALLY these FORM's are required for Adult applicants (_16 years and above_) only.





social said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Just wanted to crosscheck, I've 2 kids (age 8 & 6) as dependents along with my wife. Do i need to provide the form 1221 or Form 80 for kids as well?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## madhankumar36 (May 20, 2015)

*ANZSCO code change in ACS letter*

I have wrongly update ANZSCO code 261399 with ACS assessment and received letter from ACS with 261399 by which I cannot apply for NSW state, Now I would like to change it to 261313 or 261312 with again ACS assessment. Please guide and suggest me which code I need to apply to get fast EOI.,


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi, 
I m from India but staying abroad. 
So where do i apply for police clearance certificate? If i apply in India, do i need to visit personally? 
Thanks.


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Jeeten,

one of your previous post says about documents required for VISA application and below is the requirement from one of the agent for his client. Agent did not say anything about Form 16 and ITR. Any thoughts or suggestions..

========================================
1)Birth Certificate - Evidence of Birth/Age
2)10th Certificate - Evidence of Birth Age
3)Passport - Travel Document
4)IELTS Report - Evidence of Language Ability 
5)Bachelors all semester marksheets - Evidence of qualifications
6)Masters all semester marksheets/degree - Evidence of qualifications
7)six latest payslips - Evidence of work experience
8)All work related reference letters - Evidence of work experience
9)ACS outcome letter - Evidence of Skills assessment
10)PAN Card - National Identity proof
11)Police Clearance Certificate - Evidence of Character

After lodging the application:
12) Medical examination report - Evidence of health.
(Medical report is submitted by the Health Checkup point to the DIBP directly)

==================================================

Thanks


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

social said:


> Jeeten,
> 
> one of your previous post says about documents required for VISA application and below is the requirement from one of the agent for his client. Agent did not say anything about Form 16 and ITR. Any thoughts or suggestions..
> 
> ...



Hi all...got invitation to apply for NSW SS...Thank you all for all the help, support and guidance and motivation.....best of luck for rest of u

Software Engineer, IELTS 6, experience 10 years +


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Following is an excerpt from IMMI website....*

***********************************************************

*When is a police certificate required?*

If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.


*REF:* *Police certificates*

***********************************************************





ags6 said:


> Hi,
> I m from India but staying abroad.
> So where do i apply for police clearance certificate? If i apply in India, do i need to visit personally?
> Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*The unsaid THUMB rule for VISA application is that*, we should try to provide as much documents as possible (_the more the merrier_).


More evidence makes our case even stronger.


The list shared by the Agent is perfect.




social said:


> Jeeten,
> 
> one of your previous post says about documents required for VISA application and below is the requirement from one of the agent for his client. Agent did not say anything about Form 16 and ITR. Any thoughts or suggestions..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> My SRN IS 40xx. Applied on 7th may
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit,

As per the spreadsheet, a developer programmer *Abh* having *SRN 39xx* has received his nsw nomination today... so you can also expect your nsw nomination probably within this week... 

Wish you all the best mate...!!!

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*SRN number*

Guys any idea how the SRN number generated , eventhough i got my invite on 15th of May my SRN is 46**


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This number most probably signifies the TOTAL number of Invites sent by NSW to applicants for filing SS Nomination Application based on respective EOI's.




andrew64 said:


> Guys any idea how the SRN number generated , eventhough i got my invite on 15th of May my SRN is 46**


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This number most probably signifies the TOTAL number of Invites sent by NSW to applicants for filing SS Nomination Application based on respective EOI's.


Guys i think the faster you upload the documents , will have chance of getting a lower SRN


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

abhab said:


> Cheers! Mate
> 
> Its a gud day today, I received nomination for 261312 today.
> 
> ...


Congrats Abhab.
Whats ur SRN? When did u apply for the nomination?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## abhab (May 8, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> abhab said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers! Mate
> ...


Hello iftekhar,
I submitted invitation application on 5th May 2015. Received nomination today 20th May 2015
SRN was 39##


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

*Required docs*

Hi friends,
I am new to this forum. First of all thanks to everyone. I got an email from nsw to apply state sponsorship. I am a software engineer category. Please clarify me what are the documents I need to submit to get nsw invitation. 

Please help me experts.

Thanks
Murugadoss


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

But Jeeten, if spouse is earning, how dose it work then ? do we have to apply for a seperate visa? and what in case of SS thn ?



Jeeten#80 said:


> Dependents equal to ALL Adult co-applicants (for documentation as per earlier post).
> 
> 
> Spouse/Kids both are Family Members and Dependents (_Spouse is dependent IF NOT earning_).
> ...


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all...got invitation to apply for NSW SS...Thank you all for all the help, support and guidance and motivation.....best of luck for rest of u
> 
> Software Engineer, IELTS 6, experience 10 years +


Congratsss!!
When did u filled the eoi?
Are you offshore or onshore?
What's your overall ielts score?
Thanks


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all...got invitation to apply for NSW SS...Thank you all for all the help, support and guidance and motivation.....best of luck for rest of u
> 
> Software Engineer, IELTS 6, experience 10 years +


Congrats Tashi, so happy for you. I hope I'll be the next to get invite, I am also just after you in the spread sheet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## engrushahbaz (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,
My EOI has been accepted with 65 points (60+5 “SS”) and I applied for NSW under subclass 190 .Now I Submitted a complete and accurate application for NSW nomination on 13th May 2015 . 
I have listed queries for which kind guidance require from experts member in that forum

What are the next steps? How much is their time?
I did my IELTS in Dec 2012 is it require in any next steps?

I shall be very thankful


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

bhema said:


> I have applied 190 under Taxation Accountant,55+5 Points (including NSW State), IELTS 6band .What are the chances? any idea





ahsa said:


> I have applied 190 under Taxation Accountant. 55+5 Points (including NSW State). What are the chances? any idea?


May be wait until june.
I submitted my eoi as an external auditor with ielts 7 on 27th march but still waiting.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> amiAus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi rick
> ...


Hi ricks1990,
I have the same points as u but i submitted my eoi on the 27th march as an external auditor. Still didn't receive invitation. Do u think it's because of the occupation i nominated?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> Congrats Abhab.
> Whats ur SRN? When did u apply for the nomination?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Hi iftekhar

I noticed that you also have same SRN number of 37XX.I am still waiting.Hope we get approval soon


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all...got invitation to apply for NSW SS...Thank you all for all the help, support and guidance and motivation.....best of luck for rest of u Software Engineer, IELTS 6, experience 10 years +


Congratulations!

From the spreadsheet, we can see two 261313 guys with 55 points and ielts 6 got ss with 13 and 10 years experience separately. I'm in the same boat with 8+ years and ielts 6, 55 points.

God bless all the guys!


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Also guys SkillSelect has updated today.

The pool for 2613 is full now.
The number of intending migrants who received nominations from NSW is 1852 from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015, about 250 added compare to the data of end of March (The data as the end of March is about 1603? I am not sure).

Guys, what do you think this data means? There is still some positions for us 55+6 pointers?


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all...got invitation to apply for NSW SS...Thank you all for all the help, support and guidance and motivation.....best of luck for rest of u
> 
> Software Engineer, IELTS 6, experience 10 years +


Really tashi....thats a great news....  congrats buddy


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all...got invitation to apply for NSW SS...Thank you all for all the help, support and guidance and motivation.....best of luck for rest of u
> 
> Software Engineer, IELTS 6, experience 10 years +


Congratulations mate... wish you all the best for the next phase of your visa 190 journey...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

haozidong said:


> Also guys SkillSelect has updated today.
> 
> The pool for 2613 is full now.
> The number of intending migrants who received nominations from NSW is 1852 from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015, about 250 added compare to the data of end of March (The data as the end of March is about 1603? I am not sure).
> ...


does it mean 2148 more from may 1-june 30? ohhh... am i correct? if yes, i will not take an exam on june then...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> does it mean 2148 more from may 1-june 30? ohhh... am i correct? if yes, i will not take an exam on june then...


how did you get this information . What is the source 

The number of intending migrants who received nominations from NSW is 1852 from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015, about 250 added compare to the data of end of March (The data as the end of March is about 1603? I am not sure).


----------



## patsa.ganesh (Apr 29, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> how did you get this information . What is the source
> 
> The number of intending migrants who received nominations from NSW is 1852 from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015, about 250 added compare to the data of end of March (The data as the end of March is about 1603? I am not sure).



That means NSW invite 2000 + nominations in two months? I think it will not happen.


----------



## tghj01 (Mar 10, 2015)

As far as I know, there are more than 8 lucky guys got SS invitation who are 55+IELTS 6 + 261313.

Good luck to other guys still waiting for the SS....


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> how did you get this information . What is the source
> 
> The number of intending migrants who received nominations from NSW is 1852 from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015, about 250 added compare to the data of end of March (The data as the end of March is about 1603? I am not sure).


i just based it in the statement you qouted.. i just computed it..


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

patsa.ganesh said:


> That means NSW invite 2000 + nominations in two months? I think it will not happen.


why not? if they have the list of the applicants, its easy to send... but processing may takes time.. haha


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

patsa.ganesh said:


> plz check the link
> 
> SkillSelect


Applications for NSW nomination for the 190 visa for 2014-15 are capped at 4,000. NSW is able to nominate another 2,000 candidates between February and June 2015.

yes still a lot to go


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi all I just want to share a valuable information in relation to request for expediting SS application

My current visa (485 temporary resident) is expiring on 24th of June 2015 so that's in about 5 weeks. I got invited for SS on last Friday but I understand that it can take up to 12 weeks for SS to be finalised. So I emailed them on Monday to expedite my application and sent my 485 grant notification letter as a proof of my visa expiration date.

They emailed me today saying that my SS will be finalised at least 1 week before 24th of June 2015. So I'm so relieved now.

I hope this is a useful piece of information for all of you whose current temporary visa is expiring soon. Do not be worry! You won't need to leave the country


----------



## NJP (May 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum,was going through the threads,have few queries what is SRN ,and where can I see the spreadsheet?


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

So at the end of April NSW nominated 1852...still 2148 to be filled up by June from May


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

tghj01 said:


> As far as I know, there are more than 8 lucky guys got SS invitation who are 55+IELTS 6 + 261313.
> 
> Good luck to other guys still waiting for the SS....


Buddy, where did you get the number from?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys figure for April nomination for NSW is out which is 250,so feb 16,March 83 and april 250,so still more than 1500 nominations are about to come.So stay positive amd be hopefull and with this figures there is fair number of chances for 55 plus 6 points holders.Also 190 visa nominations are 1852 at the end of April.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. First of all thanks to everyone. I got an email from nsw to apply state sponsorship. I am a software engineer category. Please clarify me what are the documents I need to submit to get nsw invitation. 

Please help me experts.

Thanks
Murugadoss


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

abhab said:


> Hello iftekhar,
> I submitted invitation application on 5th May 2015. Received nomination today 20th May 2015
> SRN was 39##


Hi all,

I have applied for NSW nomination on 11thmay and SRN is 41**..

55+5, ielts 7 and 261313..

Did you got the invitation from skill select Along with your nomination?

When can i expect... ?

Thanks


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. First of all thanks to everyone. I got an email from nsw to apply state sponsorship. I am a software engineer category. Please clarify me what are the documents I need to submit to get nsw invitation.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro ,

Can you share your points , ielts , work experience . 

You need you submit 

(1)Passport
(2)ACS letter
(3)Degree cert
(4)ielts test form
(5) resume

if your are claiming points for your work then you need to submit reference letter.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

encore007 said:


> I contacted CPA and they said they can change the occupation but they'll need to void the previous assessment.


If they will not take considerable time and are not charging full application fees, and you think that by the time you get the assessment done, NSW will still be sending invites to Accountants, then you should go for it.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Guys, 

First of all, as other members of the forum have also pointed out, the same sequence of the reference number is applied for all types of visas. 

So 45XX doesn't necessarily mean 4500 invitation issued only for 190.

Secondly, 250 invitations seem legit. Remember, this is skillselect data. This number shows the number of applicants who received invite from Skillselect. Meaning, people who were invited in March and first couple of weeks of April, whose applications have been approved by NSW by end of April, were 250. 

I think after that, NSW sent the invitations quite faster and till now, another 750 invitation emails from NSW might have been sent. 

Still, close to 1000 invitations are still remaining. People with IELTS 6 still have good chance of being invited. 

jdesai was correct when he said that in the last few weeks, NSW would send considerable number of invites.

So relax and wait for another 4-5 weeks. Don't spend more money on anything else.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Guys,
> 
> First of all, as other members of the forum have also pointed out, the same sequence of the reference number is applied for all types of visas.
> 
> ...


I hope it's right.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks Bro...I am a software engineer with 10 years of experience....6.5 in IELTS


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. First of all thanks to everyone. I got an email from nsw to apply state sponsorship. I am a software engineer category. Please clarify me what are the documents I need to submit to get nsw invitation.
> 
> ...


Congratulation for your achievement! 
Can you please let us know below information?

Occupation code:
Total DIBP points:
Min IELTS/PTE:
No of years Experience:
EOI date:


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

jeba said:


> Congratulation for your achievement!
> Can you please let us know below information?
> 
> Occupation code:
> ...



Occupation code: Software Engineer
Total DIBP points:55
Min IELTS/:6.5
No of years Experience:10


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeh Invite, hum ko de de, NSW!!!:boxing:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Even IF spouse is earning he/she would be dependent.


Its up-to us to decide on Points who will be Primary applicant and who will be secondary applicant.


You will have to apply for one VISA only AND show spouse as dependent in that application.

Same for SS as well.





Pankaj_11 said:


> But Jeeten, if spouse is earning, how dose it work then ? do we have to apply for a seperate visa? and what in case of SS thn ?


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2014/15 total activity

The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015 is shown in the following table:
Visa subclass ACT NSW NT Qld SA Tas. Vic. WA Total
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa 564 1852 86 325 1884 82 1379 353 6525

Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa
0 1134 266 257 329 30 6 27 2049

Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa
2 502 0 152 107 9 2404 120 3296

Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa
5 16 1 12 54 9 66 74 237

Total
571 3504 353 746 4374 130 3855 574 12107

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspx


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

HASAN007 said:


> Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2014/15 total activity
> 
> The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015 is shown in the following table:
> Visa subclass ACT NSW NT Qld SA Tas. Vic. WA Total
> ...


Hi experts..can someone share a sample of the reference letter for Software Engineer that needs to be submitted to NSW for application....i got the invitation and i suppose i have to submit the reference letter along with CV, Passport, ACS letter and IELTS form...

Your help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

HASAN007 said:


> Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2014/15 total activity
> 
> The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015 is shown in the following table:
> Visa subclass ACT NSW NT Qld SA Tas. Vic. WA Total
> ...


That is my question. Is this 3504 is out of 4000 invites for the year? If yes then only 496 invites left from 1 May and 200 max should be given to 190.

Lets say by now i.e. 21st May, 100 invites are released then number left with 100 more for 190 folks in this year.

Please correct my understanding experts.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> That is my question. Is this 3504 is out of 4000 invites for the year? If yes then only 496 invites left from 1 May and 200 max should be given to 190.
> 
> Lets say by now i.e. 21st May, 100 invites are released then number left with 100 more for 190 folks in this year.
> 
> Please correct my understanding experts.




no friend its 4000 only for subclass 190 alone which means out of 4000 only 1852 is currently filled we still have 2148 invitation left 

please see below link 

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi experts..can someone share a sample of the reference letter for Software Engineer that needs to be submitted to NSW for application....i got the invitation and i suppose i have to submit the reference letter along with CV, Passport, ACS letter and IELTS form...
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated


if your not claiming points for the work experience , then you don't need a letter .


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi experts..can someone share a sample of the reference letter for Software Engineer that needs to be submitted to NSW for application....i got the invitation and i suppose i have to submit the reference letter along with CV, Passport, ACS letter and IELTS form...
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated


If you have the ACS letter then it is not required to submit the reference letter. I too got the invite earlier and I haven't submitted the reference letters and I got the nomination approval also. so please go ahead by submitting acs letter. In the application form it shows you that employment reference letters are optional if acs letter is submitted.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > That is my question. Is this 3504 is out of 4000 invites for the year? If yes then only 496 invites left from 1 May and 200 max should be given to 190.
> ...


Thanks mate if it is true.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The reference letter would be the SAME that you submitted at the TIME of ACS Skills Assessment processing.


Re-use them for NSW SS Nomination and also for VISA application.





Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi experts..can someone share a sample of the reference letter for Software Engineer that needs to be submitted to NSW for application....i got the invitation and i suppose i have to submit the reference letter along with CV, Passport, ACS letter and IELTS form...
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> That is my question. Is this 3504 is out of 4000 invites for the year? If yes then only 496 invites left from 1 May and 200 max should be given to 190.
> 
> Lets say by now i.e. 21st May, 100 invites are released then number left with 100 more for 190 folks in this year.
> 
> Please correct my understanding experts.


4000 was for NSW SS 190 visa
i don't think there is any limit on 489 or other Business investor Visa.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello friends . I have a question . I have applied for 190 ss visa and also got the nomination from nsw . My question is . My wife is the primary applicant and so i want to know if i l have to add my self as spouse / dependent ??


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Applications for NSW nomination for the 190 visa for 2014-15 are capped at 4,000. NSW is able to nominate another 2,000 candidates between February and June 2015.
> 
> yes still a lot to go


Consider the word "able to". Means not necessarily.


romanhasan said:


> So at the end of April NSW nominated 1852...still 2148 to be filled up by June from May


See above. NSW talks only for 2000. Not 4000.


jdesai said:


> Guys figure for April nomination for NSW is out which is 250,so feb 16,March 83 and april 250,so still more than 1500 nominations are about to come.So stay positive amd be hopefull and with this figures there is fair number of chances for 55 plus 6 points holders.Also 190 visa nominations are 1852 at the end of April.


Wish you are correct.


----------



## akrathi2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

*2148 vacant in NSW *

Hi Everyone,
It's really gud news for all of us. .
Now we have a good change to get the invitation so please don't loose ur hope.
May be 55+5, IELTS 6 will get the invite soon in next couple of weeks.
Stay connected.



Cheers
AMit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Add as Spouse.




monrick05 said:


> Hello friends . I have a question . I have applied for 190 ss visa and also got the nomination from nsw . My question is . My wife is the primary applicant and so i want to know if i l have to add my self as spouse / dependent ??


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

akrathi2015 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> It's really gud news for all of us. .
> Now we have a good change to get the invitation so please don't loose ur hope.
> May be 55+5, IELTS 6 will get the invite soon in next couple of weeks.
> ...


Bad news is Accounts/Sfotware Engineer/ICT caps are filled. So in coming one and half month all candidates from these skillset will run for 190. So i still don't see any hope for 55+5(IELTS 6) for 2211/2613/2211


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Last invitation cut off in 189 for Accounts and Software engineering was 65. so many of candidates are there with 60 points.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

akrathi2015 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> It's really gud news for all of us. .
> Now we have a good change to get the invitation so please don't loose ur hope.
> May be 55+5, IELTS 6 will get the invite soon in next couple of weeks.
> ...


Hope you are publishing here because its authenticity is reliable.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

I have a query regarding NSW as 190.
As they are following ranking sys.

First dib points
Second by English...

My query is, they haven't said that they rank (7 each candidate ) higher than (7overall candidate).

My ielts score was
7.5
6.5
6
6
Overall 6.5
This score I registered in my eoi on 7-2-2015 with score 55+5
263111 code with 5+ exp

Now I appeared PTE 2nd attempt
I got
68
54 (6 band)
71
77
Overall 66( 7 bands)

Now should I update my eoi nsw now or there would be no difference?

And if I update eoi, it might change date of submission?

Should I submit new eoi with new English score.

Please help


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Add as Spouse.


Buddy thanks for your previous posts , you information is always helpful , I have one more query I have 7 month old son what document have to be keep ready while submitting the document after the NSW nomination . Passport and birth certificate would be enough or do i need to fill any form


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

batra786 said:


> I have a query regarding NSW as 190.
> As they are following ranking sys.
> 
> First dib points
> ...


Lowest band is considered. if lowest is 6 then they will consider 6 band..


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

HASAN007 said:


> Lowest band is considered. if lowest is 6 then they will consider 6 band..


Thanks for reply,
But they didn't mentioned anywhere, if I m wrong pl update any official link?


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

batra786 said:


> Thanks for reply,
> But they didn't mentioned anywhere, if I m wrong pl update any official link?


In EOI, it calculates as per the lowest band. That is how NSW is checking. Nowhere it is mention Overall 7.

Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales
The selection process will be competitive. Candidates will be ranked based on the following key criteria, in the following order:

Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

batra786 said:


> I have a query regarding NSW as 190.
> As they are following ranking sys.
> 
> First dib points
> ...


As your both scores are same, it's beneficial to you to not to amend your EOI. As amendment will change your EOI date and you will ranked lower. And yes, Hasan says right, lowest band either 6, 7 or 8 are considered by NSW. Even if you have lowest band is 6.5 in any module, you will be considered 6 means competent English.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go...

* One color passport photo (latest)
* Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
* Birth certificate

* MEDICALS - You would have to take your Son for medicals along with you. They would do basic physical examination.

No forms are required for children.




khanmujeebin said:


> Buddy thanks for your previous posts , you information is always helpful , I have one more query I have 7 month old son what document have to be keep ready while submitting the document after the NSW nomination . Passport and birth certificate would be enough or do i need to fill any form


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Slight correction....*


Updating EOI won't change "*Date of Effect*", as his NEW score is in the same band as his previous score.

His lowest was 6 band in one Skill in PTE-A, which was the case with his IELTS score as well.

So no change in TOTAL points.




tirik.ijrad said:


> As your both scores are same, it's beneficial to you to not to amend your EOI. As amendment will change your EOI date and you will ranked lower. And yes, Hasan says right, lowest band either 6, 7 or 8 are considered by NSW. Even if you have lowest band is 6.5 in any module, you will be considered 6 means competent English.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts

I did call NSW migration department.

They said if age points are not added up by the system then leave It as it is.

Fill in the form and upload all required documents ,pay fee and submit the application.they will assess the DOB manually and because DOB is already on the passport.

Please suggest is it right. But they said please check google chrome version if it is old then download the latest one.
Please help
Thanks


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I did call NSW migration department.
> 
> ...


Hi

I had this issue when I was trying to use Internet Explorer to fill my nomination application.

I installed Google chrome and assumed it is the latest and then filled the form and it showed up correctly.

Amit


----------



## Aman123 (May 21, 2015)

Hello guys!!! Can someone tell in what circumstances NSW 190 nomination may refused after getting invitation to apply and how long it will take to be nominated for 190 visa after that. Highly appriciate your response . Regards


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Aman123 said:


> Hello guys!!! Can someone tell in what circumstances NSW 190 nomination may refused after getting invitation to apply and how long it will take to be nominated for 190 visa after that. Highly appriciate your response . Regards


Hi Aman 

This has been discussed in the forum before. Refer to some replies by Jeetan on the forum. Do a search on the forum ☺☺

Amit


----------



## Aman123 (May 21, 2015)

I try to look me Jatin not able to find so please if you don't mind can you send me the link . Highly appreciate


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Aman123 said:


> I try to look me Jatin not able to find so please if you don't mind can you send me the link . Highly appreciate


Basically there is no clear cut answer. No.one knows at rejection as of now.

But timing wise 3 to 5 weeks for nomination to come after the fee is paid


----------



## Aman123 (May 21, 2015)

Hi apatnia !!! So what are chances to get nomination after getting invitation to apply or after the invitation or selection everyone will get nomination and you said three to 5 five weeks but on NSW trade website mentioned 12 weeks ?


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

i am getting nearly 50 marks in each section of PTEA as per MACMILIN test paper.

Please tell how many marks i can get in PTEA exam???


----------



## Aman123 (May 21, 2015)

Thank you so much both of you Amit and apatnia


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi Jeeten/Seniors,

Is marriage certificate is mandatory to prove spouse relation or there are any other documents possibel to prove our relation?

thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't come across this scenario earlier so won't add much value.


BUT I think it would be mandatory.

Plus following things might work..BUT not sure..

* Spouse name endorsed in both Passports

* Notarized Affidavit ..something similar to which we submit at the Passport office..with married Couples joint photo in it.


Do let me know when you find more information.

WILL try to see IF I can fish out more details on this.






social said:


> Hi Jeeten/Seniors,
> 
> Is marriage certificate is mandatory to prove spouse relation or there are any other documents possibel to prove our relation?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Any NSW Sponsorship grant today...?

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

Aman123 said:


> Hi apatnia !!! So what are chances to get nomination after getting invitation to apply or after the invitation or selection everyone will get nomination and you said three to 5 five weeks but on NSW trade website mentioned 12 weeks ?


When they (NSW only) send you an invitation then it means they have selected you for nomination. Now if you provide them the proof of all the claimed points without any fraudulent document then definately you will be nominated by NSW. Just do your part and leave the rest on God...


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

*nasti*

hello

I want to know if there would be any difference between 5 and 7 years work experience?!


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I just got my PTE A score 

L:78, R:66, S:66, W:80

will it give me 10 points for 189 or 190?

Please let me know!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

10 points for both.




ahsa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my PTE A score
> 
> ...


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*Yes*

Hello!

Yes, you are lucky to get this score.
You can claim 10 points with this score for both 189 or 190.



Thanks




ahsa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my PTE A score
> 
> ...


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Please assist me..

Taxation Accountant 

I have PTE A

L:78, R:66, S:66, W:80 = 10 points
Professional Year: 5 points
Age: 25Years
Australia Study: 5 points.

Total for 190 = 70 Points (Including State)

What is the chance to get invitation for 190, as 189 for Accountant has reached ceiling value.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

as you are currently in Sydney and have plans to reside there or in NSW then go for 190 as well as 189...190 NSW will be issued to you in maximum 2 weeks time



ahsa said:


> Please assist me..
> 
> Taxation Accountant
> 
> ...


----------



## wainting4invite (May 5, 2015)

akrathi2015 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> It's really gud news for all of us. .
> Now we have a good change to get the invitation so please don't loose ur hope.
> May be 55+5, IELTS 6 will get the invite soon in next couple of weeks.
> ...


You are absolutely correct! I got the invitation letter last 20 May 2015.
Wohooo thank you Lord! 

Here are my points breakdown:

Age : 25 points
Ielts : 0 (L:8, R:7, W:6.5, S:6.5)
At least a Bachelor Degree : 15 
Equal to or greater than 8 Years : 15 (ACS - 261311 : Analyst Programmer)

Total 55 + 5 state nomination

I have submitted the docs today and will wait for 12 weeks for approval. 

Hope everything will work out well. Goodluck to all of us!


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Please assist me..
> 
> Taxation Accountant
> 
> ...


Chances are very high, 189 occupation ceiling does not affect 190 visa


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I received NSW invitation yesterday and today I received 189 visa invitation for 263111. I have not touched NSW email and leaving 1 precious NSW invitation for 55 pointers.

Wish you good luck and remember me in your Prayers.


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Jeeten..It would really be helpful if you could give us an idea on this one.. Many Thanks



Pankaj_11 said:


> But Jeeten, if spouse is earning, how dose it work then ? do we have to apply for a seperate visa? and what in case of SS thn ?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

congrats mate
btw, were you required to take ielts general or academic?



najamgk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received NSW invitation yesterday and today I received 189 visa invitation for 263111. I have not touched NSW email and leaving 1 precious NSW invitation for 55 pointers.
> 
> Wish you good luck and remember me in your Prayers.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

189190aus said:


> congrats mate
> btw, were you required to take ielts general or academic?


ICT candidates are only required general ielts. Got Ielts 7 in second attempt on May 13, 2015.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my PTE A score
> 
> ...


Hi Ahsa,

Congratulations mate... few days back I told you to attempt PTE-A to gain 10 valuable points for English Proficiency...

DIBP AU: How can I prove I have proficient English?

*Proficient in English - 10 Points*: If you have achieved a *test score of at least 65 in each of the four test components* (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.

You can now apply visa* 189 with 65 points* and *190 with 70 points*... 

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

I got NSW invitation on 15th May. My ACS was issued in Sept 2014. I'm still working in same company on same position. 
Will ACS be enough for submission (as NSW form says employment references are NOT required if you are submitting ACS). 
Will it be applicable in my case too OR do I need to submit updated experience letter as a proof that I am still working in same company/position?

Please suggest so I can submit the application.


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi Ahsa,
> 
> Congratulations mate... few days back I told you to attempt PTE-A to gain 10 valuable points for English Proficiency...
> 
> ...


Thanks Ricks for your advice on PTE


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

wainting4invite said:


> You are absolutely correct! I got the invitation letter last 20 May 2015.
> Wohooo thank you Lord!
> 
> Here are my points breakdown:
> ...



wow 8 yrs + experience now.. i hope for 5yrs+ experience too.. awwww ^^

congrats!!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

liverloverboy said:


> wow 8 yrs experience now.. i hope for 5yrs experience too.. awwww ^^
> 
> congrats!!


Hi is the 8yrs experience after the ACS deduction .


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Can anyone point me to the list of documents needed during visa filing..
Is birth certificate mandatory and if not available then what are the options..

Please help


----------



## Spark23 (Jun 12, 2014)

When it will be the next round for NSW SS? I applied EOI last week and didnot get an invite with 60 points


----------



## Spark23 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have 1.8 years Australian work experience. Can I claim 5 points for it? Or ACS will deduct months from it? Anyone knows?


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Checked the Google doc and found a 261313 mate with 55 plus ielts 6 and no work experience also got ss at 20, May. Is it possible? Then why others like myself with 8+ did not get it?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi is the 8yrs experience after the ACS deduction .


i don't know...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

haozidong said:


> Checked the Google doc and found a 261313 mate with 55 plus ielts 6 and no work experience also got ss at 20, May. Is it possible? Then why others like myself with 8+ did not get it?


maybe he put it wrong... but its impossible for now... ^^


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Unable to update the excel sheet. 
Received invitation from nsw on 7th may
Points breakdown:
Ielts: 7 in each; 8 overall - 10 POINTS
Edu : 15
Age: 30
SRN : 42**
TOTAL 55 + 5 (ss)
Could someone please update the spreadsheet


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Unable to update the excel sheet.
> Received invitation from nsw on 7th may
> Points breakdown:
> Ielts: 7 in each; 8 overall - 10 POINTS
> ...


how about your job code and year of exp after deduction


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Skillselect have updated their state nomination details until April 2015.So far NSW has reached only 1852 for 190 visa. So still have a long way to go to reach 4000 by the end of June 2015. So let's hope we will get bulk invitations in June.

SkillSelect


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

vinaaysiva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Skillselect have updated their state nomination details until April 2015.So far NSW has reached only 1852 for 190 visa. So still have a long way to go to reach 4000 by the end of June 2015. So let's hope we will get bulk invitations in June.
> 
> SkillSelect


I agree with you.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got NSW invitation on 15th May. My ACS was issued in Sept 2014. I'm still working in same company on same position.
> Will ACS be enough for submission (as NSW form says employment references are NOT required if you are submitting ACS).
> ...


Is it?...even i too received the invitation but not yet applied..i am also waiting for the employment reference and not sure if it is required..i am also working for the same company....please seniors advice us


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Is it?...even i too received the invitation but not yet applied..i am also waiting for the employment reference and not sure if it is required..i am also working for the same company....please seniors advice us


If your claiming points you need to send the letters , you can use the reference letters you have used the assessment ,actually you can call them ask the will advise you .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Already replied top your post.


*REF: **NSW State Sponsorship_FEB 2015 - Page 7*







Pankaj_11 said:


> But Jeeten, if spouse is earning, how dose it work then ? do we have to apply for a seperate visa? and what in case of SS thn ?





Jeeten#80 said:


> Even IF spouse is earning he/she would be dependent.
> 
> 
> Its up-to us to decide on Points who will be Primary applicant and who will be secondary applicant.
> ...





Pankaj_11 said:


> Hi Jeeten..It would really be helpful if you could give us an idea on this one.. Many Thanks





Jeeten#80 said:


> Dependents equal to ALL Adult co-applicants (for documentation as per earlier post).
> 
> 
> Spouse/Kids both are Family Members and Dependents (_Spouse is dependent IF NOT earning_).
> ...





Pankaj_11 said:


> Hi Can you please elaborate who is the dependent here? Is the spouse a family member or a dependent (dependents are not allowed to work in Australia)?
> And does NSW require information of the spouse ?


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all
Want to know about EOI date of effect n date of submission. Which will be considered. I just updated my details in EOi but no changes in points score. Does it affect my application


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Apply with your ACS letter.

People who have applied with ACS letter AND without Employment Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration HAVE received NSW SS Nomination Approval.


BUT IF your ACS is quite OLD, THEN you can arrange for Employment Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration. To be on the safer.

Eventually DIBP - CO might ask for a fresh Employment Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration IF your ACS is quite OLD. To prove that your are doing the same R&R after your ACS assessment.





Tashi_Norem said:


> Is it?...even i too received the invitation but not yet applied..i am also waiting for the employment reference and not sure if it is required..i am also working for the same company....please seniors advice us


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Kaur123 said:


> Hi all
> Want to know about EOI date of effect n date of submission. Which will be considered. I just updated my details in EOi but no changes in points score. Does it affect my application


Date of effect will be considered for invitations. If you are modifying EOI and there is no change in points score then date of effect does not change.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

EOI - *Date of effect* would be considered at the time of Invitations.


WHEN updating your EOI, IF points TOTAL change then your *Date of effect* changes to the date of update.




Kaur123 said:


> Hi all
> Want to know about EOI date of effect n date of submission. Which will be considered. I just updated my details in EOi but no changes in points score. Does it affect my application


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi Jeetendra,

For Visa application if I don't have salary slips and bank statement for one employment then would employment letter, reference letter, contract would be enough? Is it must to have either pays slips or bank statement or both are required? 

Please advise!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Apply with your ACS letter.
> 
> People who have applied with ACS letter AND without Employment Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration HAVE received NSW SS Nomination Approval.
> 
> ...


Does that means until CO assigned you can't switch the role , In IT field it's common to switch role . You can be a developer and can became a manager . I though if your claiming the points for work which includes the current period , then need to give reference letters for CO.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IT ALL DEPENDS on CO!*


IF you are claiming points for that Employment, then the more documents you have the better IT would be.

IN MANY cases *employment letter, reference letter, contract* have been more than sufficient and CO NEVER asked for "*salary slips and bank statement*"


Try to arrange SALARY Certificate from your employer IF possible. Also see IF you can arrange fro INCOME TAX documents for that period (IF Taxed)


THE FINAL call would be taken by the CO. IT All depends on his thought process on that DAY and THE Quality of Other documents that you provide.





najamgk said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> For Visa application if I don't have salary slips and bank statement for one employment then would employment letter, reference letter, contract would be enough? Is it must to have either pays slips or bank statement or both are required?
> 
> Please advise!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Its not like that !*


Career progression form Developer to Development Manger would NOT be an ISSUE. As it is the NEXT logical progression path.


BUT from developer you become a DBA then that would NOT give you points.


IF you are claiming points for your Current employment then as I SAID earlier, a fresh Employment Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration would be required IF your ACS is quite OLD. To prove that your are doing the same R&R after your ACS assessment.


The FINAL call will be of DIBP - CO.






andrew64 said:


> Does that means until CO assigned you can't switch the role , In IT field it's common to switch role . You can be a developer and can became a manager . I though if your claiming the points for work which includes the current period , then need to give reference letters for CO.


----------



## NJP (May 12, 2015)

*few info about 489*



LassieJr said:


> Hi all I just want to share a valuable information in relation to request for expediting SS application
> 
> My current visa (485 temporary resident) is expiring on 24th of June 2015 so that's in about 5 weeks. I got invited for SS on last Friday but I understand that it can take up to 12 weeks for SS to be finalised. So I emailed them on Monday to expedite my application and sent my 485 grant notification letter as a proof of my visa expiration date.
> 
> ...


Hi LessieJr,

Just wanted querious to know few info about 489.
since this is a temp Visa, was the medicals covered for you, heard that medicals wont be covered.i have an option to apply for 489 ,but since this is not a PR my family is not suggesting to go forward.also , does this Visa limit the Job opp when compared to 189 or 190.(will the company offer jobs for 489 holders)
Can you please help.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Career progression form Developer to Development Manger would NOT be an ISSUE. As it is the NEXT logical progression path.
> 
> BUT from developer you become a DBA then that would NOT give you points.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeeten,

My ACS letter is September 2014 dated. I won't be able to get updated experience letter for NSW within a week. However, I can provide them Salary Increment letter (dated Mar 2015) and latest Salary Slips. Do you think it would be enough as a proof that I am in same company/role till date? Or just ACS is enough?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Unable to update the excel sheet.
> Received invitation from nsw on 7th may
> Points breakdown:
> Ielts: 7 in each; 8 overall - 10 POINTS
> ...



To update the spreadsheet, please post your occupation name & code, experience if any, EOI date of effect, EOI submission time...


----------



## pk001 (Mar 18, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE#gid=379

please update this sheet for visa applicant


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

While applying for NSW SS Nomination, ACS letter itself should work. As few people have done this and there weren't any issues. 


BUT you may submit your last 3 months Salary Slip and Latest increment Letter as supporting documents with ACS letter.


In the meantime, try and get *updated experience letter* to prepare yourself for VISA application.





athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> My ACS letter is September 2014 dated. I won't be able to get updated experience letter for NSW within a week. However, I can provide them Salary Increment letter (dated Mar 2015) and latest Salary Slips. Do you think it would be enough as a proof that I am in same company/role till date? Or just ACS is enough?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> While applying for NSW SS Nomination, ACS letter itself should work. As few people have done this and there weren't any issues.
> 
> 
> BUT you may submit your last 3 months Salary Slip and Latest increment Letter as supporting documents with ACS letter.
> ...


Hi Jitan , 

Are we able to apply PCC before the CO assigned , for the countries we lived 8 or 9 yrs ago . get the pcc for country currently we staying after CO assigned


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your thinking is correct.


You should apply and keep PCC's for those countries where you lived 8/9 years ago ready.


THEN apply for PCC for your Country of current residence after CO assigned OR 30-35 days POST your VISA application submission.





andrew64 said:


> Hi Jitan ,
> 
> Are we able to apply PCC before the CO assigned , for the countries we lived 8 or 9 yrs ago . get the pcc for country currently we staying after CO assigned


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> While applying for NSW SS Nomination, ACS letter itself should work. As few people have done this and there weren't any issues.
> 
> 
> BUT you may submit your last 3 months Salary Slip and Latest increment Letter as supporting documents with ACS letter.
> ...


Thanks Jeeten for feedback. Please suggest how should I prepare pdf files to upload. Is below sequence fine?

1) Passport
2) Resume
3) IELTS
4) Qualification
5) ACS
6) Employment References: Current Company Increment Letter and few salary slips

For point # 6, should I write a cover letter and upload in same pdf to explain why I am ONLY sending current company documents to avoid any confusion for NSW why I am only sending for current and not for previous companies? What's the best approach to go?

OR


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks Jeeten for feedback. Please suggest how should I prepare pdf files to upload. Is below sequence fine?
> 
> 1) Passport
> 2) Resume
> ...


Buddy don't make things too complicated , there are lot of people got approved point 6 it is an optional one . However , you are allowed attach what ever documents in the form until 25MB , if you couldn't still you can email them . 

It is advisable to upload faster so that you will get the SRN number quickly .


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*NON- IT degrees but IT job*

Anyone in this forum who got their nomination approved for Non- IT degrees such as ECE ,EEE . Even though you have experience and assessment letter for IT jobs . 

In my experience VIC rejects them , any idea on NSW .


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mates

My agent has submitted the Nomination Application today got SRN 49xx.


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you for the reply Jeeten, and apologies, I did not look at this post. 

So as you say, I should have checked "yes" in the NSW nomination form online, where it was mentioned dependent information?? 
I have checked "no" there, however, my spouse (working in India and will be working in Australia too) will be applying for visa with me. 
Will this impact things in anyway ?




Jeeten#80 said:


> Already replied top your post.
> 
> 
> *REF: **NSW State Sponsorship_FEB 2015 - Page 7*


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Anyone in this forum who got their nomination approved for Non- IT degrees such as ECE ,EEE . Even though you have experience and assessment letter for IT jobs . In my experience VIC rejects them , any idea on NSW .


I am in this category. Do we have the risk for this?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*invitation results*

Currently based on xls document . People who have 39** started getting the invitation . Anyone below 38** still havent get the invitation , Need to see the correlation between SRN number and invitation


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Currently based on xls document . People who have 39** started getting the invitation . Anyone below 38** still havent get the invitation , Need to see the correlation between SRN number and invitation


Yes I didn't get the nomination approval, my SRN is 37XX.Me too wondering what sequence they follow.


----------



## Houseg (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi experts
I got nomitation from NSW and filed EOI on 18th April 2015. However, i have not yet recieved an invitation/ approval frm NSW to lodge my application with DIBP. I have seen fellows getting invitation frm 15-30 days of filing EOI. s there a scenario that NSW can reject me at this stage or is just a normal flow of events.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As *andrew64* said in his earlier post, 25mb is the max size of ALL files. So scan your docs accordingly.

The order you have given seems OK.


No need for Cover letter.




athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks Jeeten for feedback. Please suggest how should I prepare pdf files to upload. Is below sequence fine?
> 
> 1) Passport
> 2) Resume
> ...


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys my agent had ticked both the options and I received invitation for SS on 20th May. However, I was sure to get invitation today. I applied for 189 today.

Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothing to be sorry and apologetic for.


I had checked IT while applying for VIC SS Nomination (They had asked for Spouse and Dependents-my Kid details).


Write them an email detailing why you didn't include your dependents (Spouse/Kids).


I think they will update your record, by asking necessary information.




Pankaj_11 said:


> Thank you for the reply Jeeten, and apologies, I did not look at this post.
> 
> So as you say, I should have checked "yes" in the NSW nomination form online, where it was mentioned dependent information??
> I have checked "no" there, however, my spouse (working in India and will be working in Australia too) will be applying for visa with me.
> Will this impact things in anyway ?


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

hello

i want to know is there any differences between 5 and 6 years work experience to gain NSW sponsorship?i mean a person with 6 years work experience would take the invitation earlier than a person with 5 years ( the other factors are equal ) ??


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

nasti said:


> hello i want to know is there any differences between 5 and 6 years work experience to gain NSW sponsorship?i mean a person with 6 years work experience would take the invitation earlier than a person with 5 years ??


I think they should have, i.e. for 261313 and 55+ielts 6, in the google doc, only guys with 10+ years experience got ss.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Does the experience in Xls sheet 10 years means is it after ACS deduction or without deduction


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

let's explain more, being optimist they would start to invite people with ielts 6 and work experience more than 5 but less than 8. i want to know in this case 7 years work experience would be better than 5 ??


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

haozidong said:


> I think they should have, i.e. for 261313 and 55+ielts 6, in the google doc, only guys with 10+ years experience got ss.


In Doc, 261313 (55+5) with IELTS 6.. they ere nominated before NSW online system.
I didn't see anyone who got invite after Feb in this catagory


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> Yes I didn't get the nomination approval, my SRN is 37XX.Me too wondering what sequence they follow.


Mine is also 37xx. Haven't got the nomination yet. I got the invitation on 27th April and applied in 28th. 

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Currently based on xls document . People who have 39** started getting the invitation . Anyone below 38** still havent get the invitation , Need to see the correlation between SRN number and invitation


Whats te correlation Andrew?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

HASAN007 said:


> In Doc, 261313 (55+5) with IELTS 6.. they ere nominated before NSW online system. I didn't see anyone who got invite after Feb in this catagory


Are you sure? They were invited at 20th, May and did not get nomination yet.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

HI All , Just now i am filled my application and clicked on link provided in NSW Nomination but when i dont get get routed to payment page although i got mail from NSW saying they have received the application . Can I expect an another mail from NSW with payment link as far i understand they will not consider the application until they receive the payment . please suggest


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

haozidong said:


> Are you sure? They were invited at 20th, May and did not get nomination yet.


I see all 261313 have received invitation  
even IELTS 6 with zero experience. Something is wrong in the sheet or poople have not given correct information


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> Prasad_aus said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I didn't get the nomination approval, my SRN is 37XX.Me too wondering what sequence they follow.
> ...


What is your occupation code guys???


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

haozidong said:


> Are you sure? They were invited at 20th, May and did not get nomination yet.


I don't know whether they got nominate or not. Point i making is that those IELTS 6 were not invited when online system was placed. So for remainin 261313 , 55+5 with IELTS 6. I don't see any hope right now. It may changes in July 2015


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

HASAN007 said:


> I see all 261313 have received invitation   even IELTS 6 with zero experience. Something is wrong in the sheet or poople have not given correct information


Somebody ruined the table again.


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

261313

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

I just submitted NSW application for 261111 with 65 points (60 + 5 SS). Serial # 49**

I am not sure how to update in the sheet as it's looking complicated with different color scheme.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Houseg said:


> Hi experts
> I got nomitation from NSW and filed EOI on 18th April 2015. However, i have not yet recieved an invitation/ approval frm NSW to lodge my application with DIBP. I have seen fellows getting invitation frm 15-30 days of filing EOI. s there a scenario that NSW can reject me at this stage or is just a normal flow of events.


What is your occupation code??


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> I just submitted NSW application for 261111 with 65 points (60 + 5 SS). Serial # 49**
> 
> I am not sure how to update in the sheet as it's looking complicated with different color scheme.


Hi Athar ,

Have you option to make the payment , i tried to pay after uploding all the document but i was not redirected to payment page . Although i got the acknowledgement number 49XX .


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

khanmujeebin said:


> Hi Athar ,
> 
> Have you option to make the payment , i tried to pay after uploding all the document but i was not redirected to payment page . Although i got the acknowledgement number 49XX .


It worked fine for me and I was able to do payment successfully. I used Google Chrome.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Drop them an email with your concern regarding payment.


They might send you a NEW link via email.





khanmujeebin said:


> HI All , Just now i am filled my application and clicked on link provided in NSW Nomination but when i dont get get routed to payment page although i got mail from NSW saying they have received the application . Can I expect an another mail from NSW with payment link as far i understand they will not consider the application until they receive the payment . please suggest


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Any chances for NSW SS for software Engineer with 55 points and IELTS 6??
Experts..please provide your opinion...

Thanks


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

*ACS expired*

I submitted EOI for NSW 190 on 6th Feb,2015 at that time my skills assessment is valid till 28th March, 2015. I got nsw invitation on 7th May, 2015 but at that time my assessment was expired. Then I again applied for skills assessment, So I submitted the nomination with expired skills assessment but with also evidence that I applied for new acs assessment. On the day I submitted the nsw nomination next day I got my positive assessment. I sent that assessment to NSW nomination via email.

my query is do they consider my application or they will reject that.

Regards,
Raju Sharma


----------



## fredma0913 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sun S said:


> Any chances for NSW SS for software Engineer with 55 points and IELTS 6??
> Experts..please provide your opinion...
> 
> Thanks


hi,
several people with Ielts6 have got invitation. Please review this thread again.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

i have question about work experience, can i claim for more work experience years or i should claim base on my ASC result???


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

haozidong said:


> I think they should have, i.e. for 261313 and 55+ielts 6, in the google doc, only guys with 10+ years experience got ss.


How do you calculate the work experience? Is it from the deeming date according to ACS result? 

My total experience is 7+

But after deeming date it is 5 years 2 months. You must calculate the work experience after deeming date. Otherwise, application will be rejected for claiming over experience.


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi guys.... Got the best news today  got my nomination approved and received the invitation from skill select too. Launched my eoi 15 April .... 1st may invitation Launched.... 22nd may approved . Occupation developer programmer .... 7 ielts and 1 year relevant experience . 55+5 points .

Thanks ,
Rambo


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, you can only claim work experience based on ACS. I have 15 years work experience, but ACS deducted 6 years. So I only claimed 8+ years.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

They may consider your application, as you have provided enough supporting documents for ACS

No reason for concern.





rajusharma said:


> I submitted EOI for NSW 190 on 6th Feb,2015 at that time my skills assessment is valid till 28th March, 2015. I got nsw invitation on 7th May, 2015 but at that time my assessment was expired. Then I again applied for skills assessment, So I submitted the nomination with expired skills assessment but with also evidence that I applied for new acs assessment. On the day I submitted the nsw nomination next day I got my positive assessment. I sent that assessment to NSW nomination via email.
> 
> my query is do they consider my application or they will reject that.
> 
> ...


----------



## angel151 (May 21, 2015)

I have got invite to apply for NSW nomination and I need to apply for it within 14 days. My ACS got expired in October 2014. Will it be possible for me to apply for NSW nomination now and get the new ACS result by the time of Visa application? 
I don't know what to do. Please let me know your suggestions.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your situation is similar to *Raju Sharma*.


Raju again applied for ACS Skills Assessment and then submitted OLD expired letter along-with Evidence of application for Skills Assessment AT the time of NSW SS Nomination application.


BUT your case seems to be tricky. As your ACS Skills Assessment expired in Oct2014 and you didn't apply again for ACS Skills Assessment.


I would suggest you to first apply for ACS Skills Assessment ASAP. THEN track the application for a week and then based on the Application status TAKE a FINAL call on NSW SS Nomination application.


Also simultaneously call NSW hotline and check with them.




angel151 said:


> I have got invite to apply for NSW nomination and I need to apply for it within 14 days. My ACS got expired in October 2014. Will it be possible for me to apply for NSW nomination now and get the new ACS result by the time of Visa application?
> I don't know what to do. Please let me know your suggestions.





rajusharma said:


> I submitted EOI for NSW 190 on 6th Feb,2015 at that time my skills assessment is valid till 28th March, 2015. I got nsw invitation on 7th May, 2015 but at that time my assessment was expired. Then I again applied for skills assessment, So I submitted the nomination with expired skills assessment but with also evidence that I applied for new acs assessment. On the day I submitted the nsw nomination next day I got my positive assessment. I sent that assessment to NSW nomination via email.
> 
> my query is do they consider my application or they will reject that.
> 
> ...


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Drop them an email with your concern regarding payment.
> 
> 
> They might send you a NEW link via email.


Thanks Jeet , I sent them email already , let see what they come back with on Monday . In the acknowledgment only 2 document attached successful . I am bit annoyed .let hope for the best


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think you meant ACS and NOT ASC.


IF you aren't going by ACS outcome, then you are over-claiming points for your experience. Visa filing with over-claimed points has serious consequences.

Over-claiming DIRECTLY results in VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND.


REFER to my following post to understand how to update this in your EOI.


*REF:* *EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points | Visa-Refusal IF Over-claimed Points*




nasti said:


> i have question about work experience, can i claim for more work experience years or i should claim base on my ASC result???


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

fredma0913 said:


> hi,
> several people with Ielts6 have got invitation. Please review this thread again.


Mates please wait and watch ielts 6 will also get invitation


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys,
What are the chances that nsw will change the list in July and other occupations will be added.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*NSW nomination application assessment.*

Hi guys , 

It is clear how NSW invite for the nomination for SS . It is based on DIBP points , ielts , work exp and EOI submission date . 

However , how they are approving after the nomination is not clear and it is not based on SRN number also , because their are people with higher SRN number got success letter where lower number have not ,

So definitely after the application there is some process going on for selection . So additional information we have provided is , our type degree ( in EOI all the degree have same score , but when we send the certificate and transcript the situation is different ) and main one is resume . 

(1) Degree type - reputation and competitive Universities , grades
(2) Resume - Based on shortage in NSW ( shortage for certain programming language , platforms . applications we have developed e.g:- android app ) 

So these 2 factors may play a major role when choosing one person over the other one . 

This is just an analogy . But don't be too serious let us enjoy weekend and hope for the best next week


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Answering your query would be merely speculating.


You will come to know about this ONLY when the list is made public by NSW.


BUT the list is DEFINITELY reviewed/updated every year based on the Skills shortage and planning levels decided by DIBP and the concerned State.




Ronb said:


> Hi guys,
> What are the chances that nsw will change the list in July and other occupations will be added.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> My agent has submitted the Nomination Application today got SRN 49xx.


Excellent, I am in the exact situation.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Impressive reasoning!!!





andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> It is clear how NSW invite for the nomination for SS . It is based on DIBP points , ielts , work exp and EOI submission date .
> 
> ...


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Is there anyone whose ss is rejected?


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Recently I got invitation to apply from NSW. I have a positive ACS with relevant exp only starting from July 2014 and hence I am not claiming any points for my employment. 
My IELTS is all 7.
My concern is that I left my job in Dec 2014 and since then I am doing my higher education which will finish in Dec 2015.
Should I state in my CV that i am pursuing higher education. Or should I just stay away from this and simply say in CV that I worked till Dec 2014. 

Please advise.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Mine SRN is 45xx 

When will i get approval  dying to get dipb invite  daily check mails  lol

How did you people make payment of 3520 to dipb..is it okay to make it thru citi credit card or is there any card or way which has lesser charges etc


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> Is there anyone whose ss is rejected?


I am also not sure , but hopefully the answer is no one . I am familiar with NSW SS started in February only . Anyone have previous days applied for NSW SS and got rejected .


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> It is clear how NSW invite for the nomination for SS . It is based on DIBP points , ielts , work exp and EOI submission date .
> 
> ...


Your reasoning makes sense but I strictly believe that they are only issuing invites to those who meet their passing criterias in the first place...i believe NSW rejection rate is nil...hope for the best \m/


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Your reasoning makes sense but I strictly believe that they are only issuing invites to those who meet their passing criterias in the first place...i believe NSW rejection rate is nil...hope for the best \m/


I also hope that it will be nil and hope my reasoning will be false  

but just normal panic , since i saw in the forum previously there are some unsuccessful applicants 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-applicant-process-nsw190-oct-2014-a-55.html


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

No invitation yet for external auditor with 55 points and 6 Ielts. Only one month left, quite disappointing. Eoi lodgement date seems not helping even as I have see many applicants got their nomination who lodged their EOI in Feb 2015


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> No invitation yet for external auditor with 55 points and 6 Ielts. Only one month left, quite disappointing. Eoi lodgement date seems not helping even as I have see many applicants got their nomination who lodged their EOI in Feb 2015


Buddy i think we need to change the occupation code to accountant.
As i have ielts 7 but still no invitation for this occupation. Why don't they exclude it from their SOL if they don't need any external auditors.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

haozidong said:


> Yes, you can only claim work experience based on ACS. I have 15 years work experience, but ACS deducted 6 years. So I only claimed 8+ years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hello,

Should I have to put the total experience in EOI as like below

1. Experience before Deeming date of ACS as not relevant job experience?

or

2. Should I have to start my job after the deeming date.

My job start from Feb, 2008. But after deduction it is calculated from 1 April,2010

So, should I have to put my job from 1 April, 2010 onwards? 

Is there anyway to put information in EOI for the deducted experience?


Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Follow - ACS Skills Assessment outcome letter |||*


You should go by the ACS Skills Assessment outcome letter.


REFER to my following post to understand how to update this in your EOI.


*REF:* *EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points | Visa-Refusal IF Over-claimed Points*





rumel36 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Should I have to put the total experience in EOI as like below
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

*Please do not mess up with the excel sheet...*



haozidong said:


> Somebody ruined the table again.





athar.dcsian said:


> I just submitted NSW application for 261111 with 65 points (60 + 5 SS). Serial # 49**
> 
> I am not sure how to update in the sheet as it's looking complicated with different color scheme.


*Hi All,

Request to all concerned please update your details in the excel sheet or kindly post your complete details and express your consent here so that someone may update it... *

*Spreadsheet Link: *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0

*Thanks
Ricks1990*


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You should go by the ACS Skills Assessment outcome letter.
> 
> 
> REFER to my following post to understand how to update this in your EOI.
> ...


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Request to all concerned please update your details in the excel sheet or kindly post your complete details and express your consent here so that someone may update it...
> 
> ...


Ok can you please post my details in excel sheet. I am not able to do via mobile. 

SOL: 261111
65 points (including SS)
Experience 8 years (as per ACS letter)
IELTS minimum 6 Overall 7
EOI Date of Effect 9th May
NSW Nomination received 15th May
Submitted on 22nd May

Thanks


----------



## nkalisetti (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi I got invitation and applied today with all documents. I find NSW awarded 10 Pont's in English even if I haven't scored 7 in each section. Updated with correct scores as per test report. The total points including ss are now 70. Is this going to be a problem. My occupation 261311 analyst programmer


----------



## Houseg (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Jeet
Occupation code is 261313. Its just that i have not claimed pointa for my current job amd ended up having 55 points. Thus applied for NSW.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*47## srn .*

Based on the xls shoot a person with 47## SRN got the invitation approval . Is it feasible


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

athar.dcsian said:


> Ok can you please post my details in excel sheet. I am not able to do via mobile.
> 
> SOL: 261111
> 65 points (including SS)
> ...


Hi athar.dcsian,

Above details are already in the excel sheet in the name of Athar... EOI date of effect in the excel sheet is *5 March 2015* not *9th May 2015*... post here your SRN (Skill Reference Number) for the reference of others...

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Based on the xls shoot a person with 47## SRN got the invitation approval . Is it feasible


*Hi andrew64, I don't think so... someone is "just kidding" with the excelsheet...  *


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> *Hi andrew64, I don't think so... someone is "just kidding" with the excelsheet...  *


Not just kidding , but someone even screwing the xls sheet


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Not just kidding , but someone even screwing the xls sheet


Yes, I agree with you mate...!!!


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Folks, this post is a great work, yet I see that I have almost no chance to get a sponsorship. It seems that I must get a 7 in IELTS


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

I couldn't edit the file from my phone. Would someone add me to the sheet. My occupation is software engineer; its code is 261313. I have 6 in EILTS and 7 years of experience, and I submitted the EOI on the 7th of April 2015. Lastly, my name is Mostafa.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

mcmemam said:


> I couldn't edit the file from my phone. Would someone add me to the sheet. My occupation is software engineer; its code is 261313. I have 6 in EILTS and 7 years of experience, and I submitted the EOI on the 7th of April 2015. Lastly, my name is Mostafa.


Hi Mostafa,

I have added your given details in the excel sheet in the name of *mcmemam* (your forum name) so that forum members may recognize your posts ... kindly post here your *DIBP points* and *EOI submission time*...

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*excel sheet*

guys like to sort and add / remove columns in the excel sheet . Please download the xls sheet to your local PC or hard drive and modify it .


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I noticed that 262113 is not available under (190) under Feb 2015 launch. Any suggestions to try for other states or when will this be available for NSW.

Thanks,
Asha


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi Mostafa,
> 
> I have added your given details in the excel sheet in the name of *mcmemam* (your forum name) so that forum members may recognize your posts ... kindly post here your *DIBP points* and *EOI submission time*...
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man. My points breakdown is:
Age 32 -> 30 points
IELTS (L7 - R6.5 - W7.5 - S8 - O7.5) -> 0 points
Education -> 15
Work Experience (7 years after deducting 2 years) -> 10
Total 55 points.
I appreciate updating my details in the doc.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

mcmemam said:


> Folks, this post is a great work, yet I see that I have almost no chance to get a sponsorship. It seems that I must get a 7 in IELTS


hi bro lot of people with ielts 6 got invitation


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Does anyone got invited on this Friday???


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

andrew64 said:


> hi bro lot of people with ielts 6 got invitation


May be it depends on occupation.

261313(Software Engineer) with IELTS 6 not getting any invitation yet.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> hi bro lot of people with ielts 6 got invitation


Do you know when is the next draw? I think it will tell a lot about this.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

rumel36 said:


> May be it depends on occupation.
> 
> 261313(Software Engineer) with IELTS 6 not getting any invitation yet.


Only a few number of applicants have gotten it already, most of whom have +10 years of experience; please check the document. Personally, I think the problem is that there are many software engineering applicants, and this is certainly a negative indicator assuming that DIAC invites according to the occupation not the occupation group.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi guys. I have a question. Can anyone give an estimated time span (minimum, average, maximum) of how long it takes from the day that you first send EOI to the day you get the nomination from NSW (after you get invited to apply of course) ?


I am a chemical engineer with 55 points ( no experience but with IELTS 7) and will probably apply end of this year or beginning of 2016; if my occupation is still on the list of NSW and they still have this system.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

_Hi all,

Please don't add additional column for CO, Grant date etc... this excel sheet is meant for tracking the progress of *NSW invitation* and *Nomination approval* for visa 190... if someone wish to track the progress of *visa 190* then kindly visit another excel sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=379 

Thanks
Ricks1990_


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

mcmemam said:


> Only a few number of applicants have gotten it already, most of whom have +10 years of experience; please check the document. Personally, I think the problem is that there are many software engineering applicants, and this is certainly a negative indicator assuming that DIAC invites according to the occupation not the occupation group.


Software Engineer NOC is very competitive. Number of applicants is higher than others. Allah knows whether any chance to get invitation or not.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Is there any mechanical engineer 233512 received a invitation mail


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Viral Patel said:


> Is there any mechanical engineer 233512 received a invitation mail


Dear Viral,
It seems that NSW will send invitations to us only after July.
The calculations is like this. No one mechanical engr is interested in NSW if his/her points are 60. Because 189 is open for them. And NSW is sending invitations to the occupations which are in "demand"(wtf) now. We may not in demand right now. After July most of the applicants will be with 55 points because occupation ceilings for new year will be applicable and people will move towards 189. So we may have chance then. Further God wish...


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

To those who were already invited by NSW, I want to ask what are the additional requirements besides the documents that supports the points you claimed?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

zector said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> To those who were already invited by NSW, I want to ask what are the additional requirements besides the documents that supports the points you claimed?


Resume and supporting documents thats all . pay slips are optional


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> Thanks man!!
> And yes I should add that date too.


Congratulation! you are the first one I saw in this post got the invitation under the code 233914. My wife apply under the code 233914 too but she got only 6 in IELTS ,so we stuck in middle of nowhere but May the God we can receive the invitation someday!


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> Thanks man!!
> And yes I should add that date too.



Congratulation! you are the first one I saw in this post got the invitation under the code 233914. My wife apply under the code 233914 too but she got only 6 in IELTS ,so we stuck in middle of nowhere but May the God we can receive the invitation someday!


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I think this question might answered before but couldn't find any.

My situation is I have acquired ACS assessment in Jan 2014 with my current company as X but in Nov 2014 my company has been sold to another company Y and now I am a employee of company Y.

I already lodged an EOI for NSW but I am worried that due to acquisition do I have to assess my skill again even though I am continue to work on same position?

I believe EOI should contain my experience under Y company. Is this correct?

If it is not required to access again, what are the documents that I have to provide to prove my experience for Y company?

Appreciate your help guys.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Resume and supporting documents thats all . pay slips are optional


thanks andrew for the clarification


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Encoore 007

Your ielts score is 7 each?

I can't change occupation code as I have applied 489 visa - Orana region as External Auditor today to secure myself because my TR visa is expiring in 2 months. 

Thanks


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

jeba said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think this question might answered before but couldn't find any.
> 
> ...


Do you have a document on the transfer of employer , normally when companies are acquired you need to sign a transfer letter , you can show that as evident . But the wise decision and not to put your self on trouble is to send an email to ACS and inquire them .


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Do you have a document on the transfer of employer , normally when companies are acquired you need to sign a transfer letter , you can show that as evident . But the wise decision and not to put your self on trouble is to send an email to ACS and inquire them .


Thanks andreq64 for your reply. I accepted the transfer through a web link and I got an auto generated email by confirming the transfer but it does not have any signature on it. 

I will definitely contact ACS about this but do you think I should ask for a letter regarding transfer from HR?


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Encoore 007
> 
> Your ielts score is 7 each?
> 
> ...


Yes mate, its 7 each and still no news of invitation.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

jeba said:


> Thanks andreq64 for your reply. I accepted the transfer through a web link and I got an auto generated email by confirming the transfer but it does not have any signature on it.
> 
> I will definitely contact ACS about this but do you think I should ask for a letter regarding transfer from HR?


yes i think it should be good enough , because you need to proof this to ACS anyway


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks tirik for your reply. Pray to god we get invitation soon


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

By the grace of Almighty, i have received the two emails (Nomination n Skillselect) today. Alhamdulillah.

I've applied on April 28th for 261313 with ielts 7 and 0 skilled experience. Thanks to all well wishers here. Best of luck for all.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> By the grace of Almighty, i have received the two emails (Nomination n Skillselect) today. Alhamdulillah.
> 
> I've applied on April 28th for 261313 with ielts 7 and 0 skilled experience. Thanks to all well wishers here. Best of luck for all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Hi,

Congratulations to you and all the best for next steps.

I guess others are waiting for these 2 golden emails from NSW, like me 

Amit


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> By the grace of Almighty, i have received the two emails (Nomination n Skillselect) today. Alhamdulillah.
> 
> I've applied on April 28th for 261313 with ielts 7 and 0 skilled experience. Thanks to all well wishers here. Best of luck for all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Yesterday when I saw xls sheet , my gut feeling said you will get it this week . Good luck buddy  , please update the excel sheet


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

*Received NSW nomination*

Dear AMIT PATNIA

This email refers to your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

I am pleased to advise that you have been assessed as eligible for NSW nomination for this visa under the following occupation:

ICT

261312 - Developer Programmer

Just a moment back received this email and SkillSelect nomination from DIBP.

Thanks everyone for the great posts and camaraderie among all aspirants.

I will keep everyone posted.

Amit


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Dear AMIT PATNIA
> 
> This email refers to your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> ...


would you please tell about your ielts score and work experience??


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

nasti said:


> would you please tell about your ielts score and work experience??


Hi

I have updated my Signature with details of IELTS and Experience.

Having dificulty updating google doc.

Amit


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> I have updated my Signature with details of IELTS and Experience.
> 
> ...



Hello Amit,

Is it total experience (8+) or after ACS deduction?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Resume and supporting documents thats all . pay slips are optional



Do we need to attest the documents or is the scan copy ok?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

rumel36 said:


> Hello Amit,
> 
> Is it total experience (8+) or after ACS deduction?


YEs that is right. I hold 11 years of experience and 4 companies I worked in. So ACS did not recognize my first 3 years I did in first 2 companies. But nonetheless I was OK with it, Since I was already in the higher window of More than 8 and less than 10


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello Seniors

I have been contacted by CO on 20-May-2015, and asked to submit following documents.
Evidence of employment - Financial Evidence and further evidence of employment
with: 

1) XXX Company Period XXX - XXX
Docs: reference & payslip held

2) XXX Company Period XXX - XXX
Docs: reference held

I have already submitted, Employment references, Payslips, Tax Deductions (Form 16) etc and Bank statement.

Kindly guide, if i need to submit again ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Amit,

Congrats..!

Just for my understanding , your received the the below mail from NSW post paying the fees of 300 AUD & submitting all the documents or is it the rsponse for the EOI you have submitted for 190 NSW .

In my case I just received 1 email from NSW post submitting the EOI.
Below is the content and I am suppose to upload all the suporting document by this week.

You have received this email because you have submitted an EOI in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.


===========================================
We have reviewed the information in your EOI and are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa.

Limitations of this invitation

This invitation is limited to one application for NSW nomination only and is valid for 14 days from the date of this email. For security measures, there is also a limit on the number of times you can access the application form through the link in this invitation.

This invitation is limited to one application for NSW nomination only and is valid for 14 days from the date of this email. This invitation is linked to your SkillSelect EOI number (identified above) and will remain active until you submit an application OR until 14 days have passed.

===========================================

So I am a bit confused by your statement..
//Just a moment back received this email and SkillSelect nomination from DIBP.//

Would be great if you clear my understanding 

Best rgards,
Nitin



apatnia said:


> Dear AMIT PATNIA
> 
> This email refers to your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

nitink said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Congrats..!
> 
> ...


Sorry Nitin,

I was elated with joy and therefore did not explain properly. This is NSW nomination email after paying 300AUD, the second step in this process. Meaning Now I can lodge visa.

Checkout my Signatures for more details.

Amit


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Still I didn't get Nomination approved mail,but i thought to ready police clearance report,because it will take 14 days to issue.Anyone do you know whom should it address to and is there any problem to ask police clearance report before visa request?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

apatnia said:


> Dear AMIT PATNIA
> 
> This email refers to your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Amit, All the very best for next step ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

I know it's early too ask but any idea if NSW SS nomination was applied on 18th May with 65 points for 261313, 7.5 score, by when I should get approval. bcz in the google sheet one person applied on 20 may with 47xx srn got it today. So little bit perplexed.


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Heay Amit,

Thanks for the clarification and clearing my confusion 

I got my NSW invite on 15thMay15 for BA 261111.

Plan to submit tonight the supporting document along with references and fees.

Lets see how it shapes up !

Any do's-don't while filling up the NSW link since it says multiple use of site may block or may get invalid. Hence preparing all documents and keeping reading so that can upload at one go.

One last quest Any limit on document size (MBs) for uploading in optional supporting documents? Mine is going in range of 7-8 MBs

Best regards,
Nitin




apatnia said:


> Sorry Nitin,
> 
> I was elated with joy and therefore did not explain properly. This is NSW nomination email after paying 300AUD, the second step in this process. Meaning Now I can lodge visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

why wont they invite 263111 who has 55 (+5 for SS) and IELTS 7


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You should go by the ACS Skills Assessment outcome letter.
> 
> 
> REFER to my following post to understand how to update this in your EOI.
> ...


Hi Buddy , I got the new link from NSW for the payment and went through the successful payment but i am afraid all the mandatory document which i uploaded in the first attempt did get uploaded due to technical issue although the size of the document was under 25mb ..whats the way out how can i send the remaining document to NSW .I have already sent the email to NSW about the concern but they only forwarded to me the payment link


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

HI Guys,

I got NSW visa invite. Any idea when do they allocate the CO once we lodge the visa? Also in order to lodge the visa I need to pay the fees and submit the forms, Right? I can do medicals and PCC later??

Thanks!


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

nitink said:


> Heay Amit,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification and clearing my confusion
> 
> ...


Hi

Click on the link only when u are ready with all docs.

Use latest version of Google Chrome.

Submit following :

ACS letter 
Degree certificate all graduation and post graduate.
Latest well drafted CV.
just first page if passport. 
IELTS results 
EMPLOYEE REFERENCE LETERS WITH RILE AND DUTIES. 

Only for primary applicat. At this stage.

Amit


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

geets said:


> I know it's early too ask but any idea if NSW SS nomination was applied on 18th May with 65 points for 261313, 7.5 score, by when I should get approval. bcz in the google sheet one person applied on 20 may with 47xx srn got it today. So little bit perplexed.


Is it true approval sequence has come to 47xx ? I haven't seen it was reached into 40xx.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Dear AMIT PATNIA
> 
> This email refers to your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Amit

Hearty congratulations bro!

BR//
Sriram


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I got NSW visa invite. Any idea when do they allocate the CO once we lodge the visa? Also in order to lodge the visa I need to pay the fees and submit the forms, Right? I can do medicals and PCC later??
> 
> Thanks!


Hi the NSW invite means is it for nomination or application for nomination .


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

In this month NSW will allot 1200 nominations. Because out of 2000 plan, they had issued 16 in feb, 83 in march and 250 in April, cumulative 349. Rest 1651 to be completed in 1.5 month. Means in May and June half. NSW may have issued @1400 invitation mails in this may month to reach to 1200 nominations in this month. From the excel sheet, we can identify the same too. 55+ielts 6 will have very slim chance in 2014-15 intake.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi All , 
Anyone went through the similar situation , I got the new link from NSW for the payment as in the orginal link i was not redirected to payment i approched the NSW and they sent me the new link which directly took me to payment gateway and went through the successful payment but i am afraid all the mandatory document which i uploaded in the first attempt did get uploaded due to technical issue although the size of the document was under 25mb ..whats the way out how can i send the remaining document to NSW .I have already sent the email to NSW about the concern but they only forwarded to me the payment link


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Amit,

Thanks for the quick revert and suggestions.

Below query ..
1) Maximum documents upload Size limit ? any restriction ?

2) Degree/ edu certificates . I am planning to upload university degree certificates for my BTech and MBA.. Should I also upload marksheets for all ?

3)Exp reference document.
Did you took from your colleagues affidavit or company considering you already had ACS .

Best regards,
Nitin



apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> Click on the link only when u are ready with all docs.
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

nitink said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Thanks for the quick revert and suggestions.
> 
> ...


SEE in line answers.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> Is it true approval sequence has come to 47xx ? I haven't seen it was reached into 40xx.



In the sheet only person got it which is highlighted with light blue color.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi
My ref number is 38xx and have not received the invite yet.
Some people with same software engineer code and ref number in 4000+ have already received the invite.. Why so??
Is there any problem with my application?
I haven't heard back from then yet.


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I noticed that 262113 is not available under (190) under Feb 2015 launch. Any suggestions to try for other states or when will this be available for NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi Asha,

You can always use the link that I provided below for details of occupations that available in states and the link for the states too.Just search using the code and you can get all details.Right now your occupation is available in South Australia only.You can apply there.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Hi
> My ref number is 38xx and have not received the invite yet.
> Some people with same software engineer code and ref number in 4000+ have already received the invite.. Why so??
> Is there any problem with my application?
> I haven't heard back from then yet.


I am in the same boat too.My ref no.37XX but no news


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> sunny1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


No news means hope to get good news. Wait few more days. Best of luck!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> I am in the same boat too.My ref no.37XX but no news


Developer programmer has the priority , do you guys applied with work experience


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts
I have little bit confusion regarding subclass 190 visa lodgment.
Will it be applied online and assessed in Australia by Dibp
Or in country of residence.
I am Indian citizen and working in South Africa at the moment.and most of my work experience is in South Africa and Botswana.
In my case what documents I must provide to case offer and where my application will be processed
Please provide information in detail,

Thanks


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

geets said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true approval sequence has come to 47xx ? I haven't seen it was reached into 40xx.
> ...


Can that 47xx guy clear this confusion please?


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

andrew64 said:


> Hi the NSW invite means is it for nomination or application for nomination .


It is for nomination. That is in EOI the status shows as "Invited" and you get an optiion called "Apply Visa".


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

in the excel sheet NSW State sponsorship ranking..person named as MP...


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

dsachdeva said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I have been contacted by CO on 20-May-2015, and asked to submit following documents.
> Evidence of employment - Financial Evidence and further evidence of employment
> ...


Hi, For you CO was assigned very quick. Normal trend is 6-8 weeks.

Did you clearly labelled and uploaded requested document earlier? If CO is asking again then you need to provide again and specify as per Company name and period requested. Please provide as much information as possible, perhaps all salary slips, references, contract, employment letter and any other employment proof you have.

Any senior perhaps can shed more light on this, why CO asks for same information again if it was already submitted. It could be that document was not labelled and uploaded properly and he/she faced difficulties to find correct document.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi All,

I have just noticed that ACS has put a little shorter name for my employer on ACS assessment result letter.

On reference letter one Employer name is AAA BBB CCC DDD EEE FFF GGG HHH but on ACS assessment letter, they have put first 5 words only like AAA BBB CCC DDD EEE. Similarly, for another employer which has 6 words, they have put only first 3 words of name.

Would it cause any issue in the visa, I have already asked for ACS comments but assessment is almost a year old. Do they reduce length of a little longer name, is this usual?

Any expert please advise, I am already invited for 189 Visa.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just noticed that ACS has put a little shorter name for my employer on ACS assessment result letter.
> 
> ...


(1) Send an email to ACS and ask whether they can help on this . And if they say they will not able to do , you can ask them what you should do . 

(2) They may ask you to let DIBP know about this . So you need to tell DIBP upfront about the mistake happened . Hopefully you have updated your employment history correctly .


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Yesterday when I saw xls sheet , my gut feeling said you will get it this week . Good luck buddy  , please update the excel sheet


Thanks Andrew. I cant open ur PM. Can u please send it again

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Instead of uploading latest resume, I attached bit older one unexpectedly which does not contain may latest project detail in resume. Can I send them the latest one through email or should send request email for sending the latest resume?


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Dear All,
I have edited my EOI Today for Employment Exp. Changes, will it affect my original date of EOI Submission that is 09-Feb-2015.... with no points changes ??
previous: 55+5 and today' same as well 55+5....
Secondly i got IELTS overall = 6.0 (L:6.5, R:6.0, W:6.0, S:7.0) and my nominated Skill is Telecommunication Professional Engineer (263311) what is likely to get email invitation from NSW for this occupation, as been waiting since Feb-2015.
Expert comments required !!!!


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> (1) Send an email to ACS and ask whether they can help on this . And if they say they will not able to do , you can ask them what you should do .
> 
> (2) They may ask you to let DIBP know about this . So you need to tell DIBP upfront about the mistake happened . Hopefully you have updated your employment history correctly .


I sent email to ACS, let see what they say about that.

I had put full employer name in EOI and Visa Application as well. All of my other documents have full employer name so I used full employer name everywhere. Only on ACS letter, it is shorter name. They had put full name for two employers but for rest two they had put shorter name which is strange. :confused2:


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> Thanks Andrew. I cant open ur PM. Can u please send it again
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Hi Bro , I have PM ed you


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Is there anyone got invitation without having experience in mobile application development in software engineer category?


----------



## 189190toAus (Apr 26, 2015)

Dear Friends

i have applied for NSW 190 visa. I had a question to be clarified in this valuable forum.

1.Assuming that i will get an invite in the months to come, Can my wife and kid who are the secondary applicants can move first and me do the permanent move after a period say 1 year from my current job location. We all will together go for the initial entry but my family will move first and i will join them after a certain period of time in order to close out my commitments in the current work place. is it possible ?

2.Also can my family be put up in Adelaide until i join them? This is because we are familiar with Adelaide as we visited and stayed at that place for some time and also have few friends in Adelaide. Will this anyways affect the visa rules ? Will it be checked and seen that my family has NSW sponsored 190 visa but living in Adelaide - example like enrolling for a school or looking for an apartment where we have to provide certain documents (if necessary ? not sure) and will it impact their visa and entitlements including medicare/centrelink etc if i am(primary applicant) not living with them and not in NSW?

Basically i am thinking to put up my family in Adelaide until i join them and i wish to get a feedback from the members whether if this way is fair enough legally and do not have any impacts for my family to do all day to day routines as above and also to ensure my visa is not impacted and to join them.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Developer programmer has the priority , do you guys applied with work experience


I don't think work exp and all matters now.. It is for the stage when they send nominations. Now they must be processing as per speed of CO to scrutinize applications.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> Is there anyone got invitation without having experience in mobile application development in software engineer category?


Hi this a good question , software engineers who got approved by NSW , please help .


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

NewGuy4,

I am really tensed about it too. Why is NSW not inviting 263111 with 7 in IELTS

My signature speaks about what I have been gone through

Don't know why why is NSW doing this


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Dear All,
I have edited my EOI Today for Employment Exp. Changes, will it affect my original date of EOI Submission that is 09-Feb-2015.... with no points changes ??
previous: 55+5 and today' same as well 55+5....
Secondly i got IELTS overall = 6.0 (L:6.5, R:6.0, W:6.0, S:7.0) and my nominated Skill is Telecommunication Professional Engineer (263311) what is likely to get email invitation from NSW for this occupation, as been waiting since Feb-2015.
Expert comments required !!!!


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Friends, I have applied for 190 nomination. However, i am a little confused about my work experience. I have 3 yrs of work ex which although is in financial services but does not relate directly to the management accountant category that i have applied for. I am waiting for the decision on nomination and confused whether or not to update the EOI at this stage as the state would also receive the notification. Would they consider it as a misleading information about including work ex now. Atleast i would not be considered a fresher if i provide employment details. Please share your valuable opinion as i am very confused with respect to this. Thanks!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ankita what does your assessment letter says , you mention the job code in your assessment letter , if not you need to reassess for another job code


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

Refer to the below link from Skillselect website, the total number of nomination for Visa subclass 190 by NSW till to year (From July, 2014 to April, 2015) is only 1852 !! Does that mean they will nominate another 2,148 during this May - June time?? Does anybody have any idea??


SkillSelect

Note: Go to the "invitation round" tab and click on "State and territory nomination"......See the table at the bottom of the page named "Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2014/15 total activity "


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> Dear All,
> I have edited my EOI Today for Employment Exp. Changes, will it affect my original date of EOI Submission that is 09-Feb-2015.... with no points changes ??
> previous: 55+5 and today' same as well 55+5....
> Secondly i got IELTS overall = 6.0 (L:6.5, R:6.0, W:6.0, S:7.0) and my nominated Skill is Telecommunication Professional Engineer (263311) what is likely to get email invitation from NSW for this occupation, as been waiting since Feb-2015.
> Expert comments required !!!!



Please comment .......... :


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline:




189190toAus said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> i have applied for NSW 190 visa. I had a question to be clarified in this valuable forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## wangjfat (May 25, 2015)

Any 2613xx 55+5 band 6 got invitation today?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF your points score isn't changing THEN your "*Date of Effect*" won't change.


Also "*Date Submitted:*" never changes.





Baba_1980 said:


> Dear All,
> I have edited my EOI Today for Employment Exp. Changes, will it affect my original date of EOI Submission that is 09-Feb-2015.... with no points changes ??
> previous: 55+5 and today' same as well 55+5....
> Secondly i got IELTS overall = 6.0 (L:6.5, R:6.0, W:6.0, S:7.0) and my nominated Skill is Telecommunication Professional Engineer (263311) what is likely to get email invitation from NSW for this occupation, as been waiting since Feb-2015.
> Expert comments required !!!!


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

bossshakil said:


> Refer to the below link from Skillselect website, the total number of nomination for Visa subclass 190 by NSW till to year (From July, 2014 to April, 2015) is only 1852 !! Does that mean they will nominate another 2,148 during this May - June time?? Does anybody have any idea??
> 
> 
> SkillSelect
> ...


Its great to see


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF your points score isn't changing THEN your "*Date of Effect*" won't change.
> 
> 
> Also "*Date Submitted:*" never changes.


Thanks mate ....


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Andrew,

My assessment letter is ok...I have mentioned Management Accountant there.. I have got only academic skills assessed and not work ex.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Murugadoss,

Nice to see you from Chennai.. Me too from the same place..Can you please send me a PM so that i can get in touch with you for further updates..I'm not able to send u a PM as still PM is not activated..



murugadoss said:


> Is there anyone got invitation without having experience in mobile application development in software engineer category?


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I received invitation to apply for 190 visa. please can you help me with below doubts.

1. My passport has father name as RAJAN JACOB but birth certificate has just Rajan and other government documents like driver license, voter id, aadhar has his name as jacob. should I change the father name in passport or give a statutory declaration that there is a name difference but it is the same person and it is my father?

2. 1. passport photo - 1 color photo labelled with applicant name -what is labelled with applicant name ? does it mean the file name of photo should have applicant name?

3. employment - I am not claiming points for employment. should I still submit the employment related documents?

4. i am not claiming points for my partner, so should I mention her employment history or just put employment history nil ?

5. there is part in application - any applicant lived in a country other than primary applicant usual country of residence ? we went to mauritius for a week on vacation. should i mention it?

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

mate- can you please share your occupation code and ielts band score with the related work exp..



ranjith418 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received invitation to apply for 190 visa. please can you help me with below doubts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Haven't I answered your questions already in different thread.


Anyways All The Best!!!




ranjith418 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received invitation to apply for 190 visa. please can you help me with below doubts.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> mate- can you please share your occupation code and ielts band score with the related work exp..


code is 261313 - Software Engineer. sub class 190 and IELTS 7 in each band.
I am not claiming for work experience.

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Is there any new invitation for developer programmer (261312)?


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

nasti said:


> Is there any new invitation for developer programmer (261312)?


Hi Nasti,

Can you share the submitted dates for NSW SS and the points? I submitted under the same occupation code.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hi Nasti,
> 
> Can you share the submitted dates for NSW SS and the points? I submitted under the same occupation code.
> 
> ...


Hi
i have 55 points with 7years and 3 months work experience but unfortunately ielts 6.5, i submitted my EOI in 14/5/2015 and now i am waiting for invitation for developer programmer with work experience and ielts 6


----------



## angel151 (May 21, 2015)

Hi,

I need to submit statutory declaration for ACS skill re-assessment 
(my ACS got expired and I need new ACS assessment to apply for NSW nomination);
I am working in Dubai.
Could anyone please let me know a UK Solicitor, based in Dubai, can witness the Statutory Declaration ?
If that is not allowed who else are authorized to witness statutory declaration in Dubai ?

Thank you..


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> NewGuy4,
> 
> I am really tensed about it too. Why is NSW not inviting 263111 with 7 in IELTS
> 
> ...


Your profile is similar to mine, I'll get 5 points for experience next month so will apply for 189 but would prefer 190 as I dont want to claim experience points and have the DIBP/CO calling up my employer as am lined up for a major promotion, and any indication that I'll leave the organization will impact it in a negative way.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

great I would complete three years of skilled employment after six months hence I need this sponsorship


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

Newguy4 said:


> Your profile is similar to mine, I'll get 5 points for experience next month so will apply for 189 but would prefer 190 as I dont want to claim experience points and have the DIBP/CO calling up my employer as am lined up for a major promotion, and any indication that I'll leave the organization will impact it in a negative way.


Hi Man,

It doesn’t matter if you take 190 or 189 path because in both the situations, your employer can still be contacted based on the documents you have submitted in ACS or are submitting in NSW to get a visa nomination.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

raviku,

any updates, did you get invite


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks they did not send any invitation since 20th, May. Hope they will begin again soon.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Normally they send on Fridays


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Normally they send on Fridays


I haven't seen any invites this Friday... I was so look up to it... But disappointment...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Newguy4 said:


> Your profile is similar to mine, I'll get 5 points for experience next month so will apply for 189 but would prefer 190 as I dont want to claim experience points and have the DIBP/CO calling up my employer as am lined up for a major promotion, and any indication that I'll leave the organization will impact it in a negative way.


If you provide reference letter from your colleague, they may contact your colleague not your company. Pls get clarified on this point in this forum.
I have similar issue and I have provided colleague letter+self declaration, they have not contacted either. EA have assessed all 10 years positive.
And dear, leave 190 for 55 pointers please.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Invitations and approval*

anyone got invitation or approval today ?Currently the SRN is 40XX


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Just checked NSW official 190 site and found they have updated the content about status of 2015 invitation. Looks like the page was updated at 22th, May.

Selection and invitations are still underway
We are currently issuing invitations for the Skilled nominated migration (190 visa) for the 2014-15 financial year. We will issue invitations until all of NSW's allocated places for 2014-15 have been filled. 

Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> No news means hope to get good news. Wait few more days. Best of luck!


Just received an invitation.
Application number 38xx
Software engineer and not claiming work exp points


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Just received an invitation.
> Application number 38xx
> Software engineer and not claiming work exp points


Congratulations..mine should be hopefully on the way


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> Just received an invitation.
> Application number 38xx
> Software engineer and not claiming work exp points


Is this number 38xx the SRN number?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Just received an invitation.
> Application number 38xx
> Software engineer and not claiming work exp points


Congrats sunny can you help to update the excel sheet  so that others can track the progress


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

So should 263111 55 points holders, 7 in all sections, not keep any further hopes from NSW


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Just received an invitation.
> Application number 38xx
> Software engineer and not claiming work exp points


Congratz sunny, is this nomination approval or mail for nsw invitation ?


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> So should 263111 55 points holders, 7 in all sections, not keep any further hopes from NSW


Pretty much the same.case for me...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

iftekhar109 said:


> By the grace of Almighty, i have received the two emails (Nomination n Skillselect) today. Alhamdulillah.
> 
> I've applied on April 28th for 261313 with ielts 7 and 0 skilled experience. Thanks to all well wishers here. Best of luck for all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Congratz iftekhar.... what was r SRN ? Please put details in your signature it helps others to estimate the timeline.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

encore007 said:


> Pretty much the same.case for me...


 you can consider changing the occupation if possible.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

apatnia said:


> Dear AMIT PATNIA
> 
> This email refers to your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> ...


Congratz amit...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> Just received an invitation.
> Application number 38xx
> Software engineer and not claiming work exp points


*Heartily Congratulations mate... eace:*


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Did you submit your noomination on 15 as well. When are you expecting an approval?


geets said:


> Congratz amit...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Congrats Amit Patnia


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

amiAus said:


> Did you submit your noomination on 15 as well. When are you expecting an approval?


I submitted on 18th May, I don't know how much time it will take but i think it will take atleast 15-20 days. But the waiting time is killing me. I am trying this aus process since Jan 2014.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Did you submit your noomination on 15 as well. When are you expecting an approval?


2 more weeks i think .


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Just received an invitation.
> Application number 38xx
> Software engineer and not claiming work exp points


Congratulations! Any reason you did not claim any points for work exp?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

geets said:


> I submitted on 18th May, I don't know how much time it will take but i think it will take atleast 15-20 days. But the waiting time is killing me. I am trying this aus process since Jan 2014.


I submitted in April and still waiting..is any body in the same situation?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> By the grace of Almighty, i have received the two emails (Nomination n Skillselect) today. Alhamdulillah.
> 
> I've applied on April 28th for 261313 with ielts 7 and 0 skilled experience. Thanks to all well wishers here. Best of luck for all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum





apatnia said:


> Dear AMIT PATNIA
> 
> This email refers to your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> ...


*Heartily congratulations iftekhar109 and apatnia for NSW nomination grant...!!!*


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> I submitted in April and still waiting..is any body in the same situation?


would you please tell your Ielts score and work experience?


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Mr-J said:


> *Background :*
> 
> My qualification has been assessed for both :
> 
> ...


Hi,
Have u got invitation?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

nasti said:


> would you please tell your Ielts score and work experience?


IELTs -7(10 points)
Work Experience -5 points 

Overall -55+5


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Mr J

You can not have two assessments at a time as accounting Assesing authorities does not allow two different occupations. I have gone through the same situation and came to know this problem by calling them.

Therefore, recent one is active and previous one gets not active automatically.

Thanks


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Heartily congratulations iftekhar109 and apatnia for NSW nomination grant...!!!


Thanks Ricks. 

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Mr J
> 
> You can not have two assessments at a time as accounting Assesing authorities does not allow two different occupations. I have gone through the same situation and came to know this problem by calling them.
> 
> ...


Hi Farhan,

Do you have any idea for how long CPA assessment letter is valid? I have got my assessment in april 2015.

Thanks


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All,

Did anyone with SRN 41** series got the NSW approval who made the payment in May?

I have made the payment on may-11 and still waiting......Any predictions????


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Soniass

Your assessment is quite recent so it is still valid and I think it's valid for 2 years I guess, have to check. 

What's your point break down ?

THANKS


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone with SRN 41** series got the NSW approval who made the payment in May?
> 
> I have made the payment on may-11 and still waiting......Any predictions????


Hi Raghuveer, do not worry you will get in this week, according to the google sheet people who have got SRN 40xx got approval mail. Hence it's matter of few hours for you. Best of Luck.


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Soniass
> 
> Your assessment is quite recent so it is still valid and I think it's valid for 2 years I guess, have to check.
> 
> ...


Thanks....I will call CPA tomorrow.
my points break down is: 30(age)+10(pte)+15(qual)+ 5(SS)


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Soniass

Have you studied in Australia? If yes then you can claim 5 points for two years Australian study requirement. 

Thanks


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Soniass said:


> Thanks....I will call CPA tomorrow.
> my points break down is: 30(age)+10(pte)+15(qual)+ 5(SS)


As per CPA webpage: CPA Australia - Next steps after my assessment

_Assessment validity

Unless otherwise stated on your outcome letter, your *assessment is valid with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for three years*.

Your *application remains valid with CPA Australia for a period of two years* from your original acknowledgement or "application received" date._


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Soniass
> 
> Your assessment is quite recent so it is still valid and I think it's valid for 2 years I guess, have to check.
> 
> ...





farhanvayani said:


> Soniass
> 
> Have you studied in Australia? If yes then you can claim 5 points for two years Australian study requirement.
> 
> Thanks


No. i have got assessed my overseas qualification. But unfortunately i have not received positive assessment of occupation- Accountant (general), otherwise i will claim my experience points. I got updated assessment of occupation-External Auditor. But I have not yet seen ANY APPLICANT IN SAME CODE who have received invitation.

what is your occupation code and points break down?


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> As per CPA webpage: CPA Australia - Next steps after my assessment
> 
> _Assessment validity
> 
> ...


Thanks Ricks for providing useful information.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Soniass

You are right external auditor candidates are not getting invitations. However I am surprised to see you have got positive assessment for external auditor but not for accountant general. 

Your pte academic score is good and hope you have better chance as English score point and work experience score is a good break through to get invitation.

My points break down:

Age - 30 points
Bachelor degree - 15 points
Ielts 6 - 0 points 
2 years Australian study - 5 points
SIMPA accounting - 5 points

Thanks


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Soniass

And EOI submitted - 16 Oct 2014 

Thanks


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Soniass said:


> Thanks Ricks for providing useful information.


You're welcome mate... we are all here for to help and encourage each other...!!!


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

did any one with IELTS 6 in 261311 - Analyst Programmer got invitation for NSW SS?


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

mate- i have come across some guys from the spreadsheet received invite with this combination but most of them are having more than 6/7+ years of work exp..

mine is 5+ years of work exp in this code..keeping fingers crossed...



umashankarkonda said:


> did any one with IELTS 6 in 261311 - Analyst Programmer got invitation for NSW SS?


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Soniass
> 
> You are right external auditor candidates are not getting invitations. However I am surprised to see you have got positive assessment for external auditor but not for accountant general.
> 
> ...


I don't know on what basis they are doing assessment even i have done all the core subjects in my masters and bachelors but still they want me to do Accounting Theory(core) subject in an order to get positive assessment which is a combination of three subjects. if i will not get invitation then i will surely apply for this test from CPA.

I will suggest you to try PTE Academic as it is comparatively easy than Ielts. if u score 65 in each module you can apply for 189.


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> You're welcome mate... we are all here for to help and encourage each other...!!!


Ricks,

As i have seen in your signatures that you have done with all police verifications. Can u p.z suggest me that in how many days we will get the PCC-India. what is the fees for PCC.?

How can we apply for Medicals without HAPID


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't understand why people are deleting stuff from google sheet. If anyone one wants to use filter etc then pls make another copy and then view it in copy mode not on original one. I am sorry to be rude but I just checked the excel sheet is again not showing many names even my name. I would request to the admin, its better you lock it and if we want to update the excel we would intimate you regarding this.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Soniass

I did try PTE academic once and Naati twice but didn't get through. 

Now I am broke so waiting till June


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Mr J
> 
> You can not have two assessments at a time as accounting Assesing authorities does not allow two different occupations. I have gone through the same situation and came to know this problem by calling them.
> 
> ...


ICAA allows two assessments at a time. 

My brother got the following answer through email to the question on the same subject of validity of two assessments at the same time:

_3) If you have another assessment for another code the original assessment will still be valid.

Should you require any further assistance, please contact our Service Centre on 1300 137 322 or 02 9290 5660 Monday to Friday 8:30am - 6:00pm AEST/AEDT excluding national public holidays. Alternatively you can email [email protected] or fax +61 2 9262 4841.
Kind Regards,

Migration Assessment Coordinator
cid:[email protected]
Chartered Accountants Australia and New Zealand
33 Erskine Street, Sydney NSW 2000
GPO Box 9985, Sydney NSW 2001 Australia
T 1300 137 322 F +61 2 9262 4841
charteredaccountantsanz.com
Chartered Accountants Australia and New Zealand is a trading name for the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia (ABN 50 084 642 571) and the New Zealand Institute of Chartered Accountants – see charteredaccountantsanz.com for further information._


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Fais,

I am shocked to see ICAA response in regards of having two assessment in different occupation at a time.

I am gonna scratch their back tomorrow as they have told me 8 months back what I have written earlier in my post. 

Thanks


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Fais,
> 
> I am shocked to see ICAA response in regards of having two assessment in different occupation at a time.
> 
> ...


Send them an email for your record.


----------



## snaray (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Submitted my NSW SS Application.
Analyst Programmer (55+5)
IELTS 7
Exp 0 pts(1 year)

Ref no 50XX.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> I don't understand why people are deleting stuff from google sheet. If anyone one wants to use filter etc then pls make another copy and then view it in copy mode not on original one. I am sorry to be rude but I just checked the excel sheet is again not showing many names even my name. I would request to the admin, its better you lock it and if we want to update the excel we would intimate you regarding this.


*After reading your post I just checked the excel sheet... your name Geet is at serial no. 16 mate...!!!*


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> *After reading your post I just checked the excel sheet... your name Geet is at serial no. 16 mate...!!!*


I also checked 15 mins back it was alright... but pls any one of take charge and lock this file..


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Guyz..please help me on this...

I have received an invite from NSW and have applied since 7th May, now I am waiting for nomination, the question is that I am recently offered a job in other company..should I go ahead and accept the letter?
Will changing my company will effect my processing?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Guyz..please help me on this...
> 
> I have received an invite from NSW and have applied since 7th May, now I am waiting for nomination, the question is that I am recently offered a job in other company..should I go ahead and accept the letter?
> Will changing my company will effect my processing?


Is it a related job to nominated code , if so i think there is no issue and just you need to update the EOI . If it is not relevant i don't know what to comment on it.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should go ahead and accept the Job offer, irrespective of it being related to your Nominated Job code or NOT.


This would NOT impact your SS Nomination/VISA outcome.





Ansh07 said:


> Guyz..please help me on this...
> 
> I have received an invite from NSW and have applied since 7th May, now I am waiting for nomination, the question is that I am recently offered a job in other company..should I go ahead and accept the letter?
> Will changing my company will effect my processing?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You should go ahead and accept the Job offer, irrespective of it being related to your Nominated Job code or NOT.
> 
> 
> This would NOT impact your SS Nomination/VISA outcome.


Jintan , just to clarify in some cases CO asks for your recent job records and letter . Don't you think it will affect if it is not related job


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IT would NOT, as the applicant would already have the required points score based on previous/current experience.


FOR NEW employment there won't be any concern.




andrew64 said:


> Jintan , just to clarify in some cases CO asks for your recent job records and letter . Don't you think it will affect if it is not related job


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for your confident reply...
To elaborate my situation,
I am not claiming points for experience any ways, what I am thinking of is put down my papers here..serve notice period which is 2 months long, and in the meanwhile if by god's grace I receive nomination than I think I will need not to join the new company and I anticipate by July end I should have my visa in hand..and I will fly straight...
One more thing the occupation I am offered is business analyst and I have done my ACS with software engineer... So you reckon I can go ahead and resign.



Jeeten#80 said:


> IT would NOT, as the applicant would already have the required points score based on previous/current experience.
> 
> 
> FOR NEW employment there won't be any concern.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

nasti said:


> Hi
> i have 55 points with 7years and 3 months work experience but unfortunately ielts 6.5, i submitted my EOI in 14/5/2015 and now i am waiting for invitation for developer programmer with work experience and ielts 6


Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Thanks for your confident reply...
> To elaborate my situation,
> I am not claiming points for experience any ways, what I am thinking of is put down my papers here..serve notice period which is 2 months long, and in the meanwhile if by god's grace I receive nomination than I think I will need not to join the new company and I anticipate by July end I should have my visa in hand..and I will fly straight...
> One more thing the occupation I am offered is business analyst and I have done my ACS with software engineer... So you reckon I can go ahead and resign.


Hi,

You can go ahead and join other company as you are not claiming any points towards work experience.

I will give my personal experience as an example:
According to ACS, I can claim points from September 2011 and if I need claim minimum of 5 points, I need to work in the same company. So, I did not resign and working even though I initially had plans for moving out in September, 2014.

Hope this helps. If yours is also a similar case then, do not resign else you can.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Resigning and taking up another job would not impact your Nomination and VISA Application, based on the details you have shared with us.


IF the NEW prospective job is what you wanted next if you weren't thinking of PR Visa THEN for sure you should resign.




Ansh07 said:


> Thanks for your confident reply...
> To elaborate my situation,
> I am not claiming points for experience any ways, what I am thinking of is put down my papers here..serve notice period which is 2 months long, and in the meanwhile if by god's grace I receive nomination than I think I will need not to join the new company and I anticipate by July end I should have my visa in hand..and I will fly straight...
> One more thing the occupation I am offered is business analyst and I have done my ACS with software engineer... So you reckon I can go ahead and resign.





Jeeten#80 said:


> IT would NOT, as the applicant would already have the required points score based on previous/current experience.
> 
> 
> FOR NEW employment there won't be any concern.





andrew64 said:


> Jintan , just to clarify in some cases CO asks for your recent job records and letter . Don't you think it will affect if it is not related job





Jeeten#80 said:


> You should go ahead and accept the Job offer, irrespective of it being related to your Nominated Job code or NOT.
> 
> 
> This would NOT impact your SS Nomination/VISA outcome.





Ansh07 said:


> Guyz..please help me on this...
> 
> I have received an invite from NSW and have applied since 7th May, now I am waiting for nomination, the question is that I am recently offered a job in other company..should I go ahead and accept the letter?
> Will changing my company will effect my processing?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Soniass said:


> Ricks,
> 
> As i have seen in your signatures that you have done with all police verifications. Can u p.z suggest me that in how many days we will get the PCC-India. what is the fees for PCC.?
> 
> How can we apply for Medicals without HAPID


Hi Soniass,

*PCC India*: 
At present, I'm living at Sydney on Graduate Visa 485 granted after the completion of my masters from UTS... VFS Global standard processing time for Indian PCC applications is 4-6 weeks and it costs about A$50...

In Australia, you can apply Indian PCC online https://www.vfsglobalonline.com/IHCAUSOnline/

In India, you can apply PCC online How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application or through the nearest Passport Sewa Kendra/Regional Passport Office...

*Medicals*:
Medical health examinations can be completed *before* lodging a visa application *through* My Health Declarations (MHD) service *via* its ImmiAccount arrangements...

If you have already lodged your visa application, you should *not* use this service and wait *until* your case officer *asks* you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application...

I hope this will help you...!!!

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> I also checked 15 mins back it was alright... but pls any one of take charge and lock this file..


_Yes, I agree with you mate...
Hi admin, please seriously think about our suggestion..._


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi Soniass,
> 
> *PCC India*:
> At present, I'm living at Sydney on Graduate Visa 485 granted after the completion of my masters from UTS... VFS Global standard processing time for Indian PCC applications is 4-6 weeks and it costs about A$50...
> ...



Hello , 

I have applied for PCC in advance when I was on a holiday in my home country , since in my last 10 years for past 8 years i staying abroad . So just for 2 i needed my home country PCC , so in my PCC they stated my home country address and my country IC number not my residential i have provided in EOI or my pass port . 

Anyway my passport has the home country IC to validate . 

DO you think this can be a concern in PCC do they look for the passport number . Tks guys


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have applied for PCC in advance when I was on a holiday in my home country , since in my last 10 years for past 8 years i staying abroad . So just for 2 i needed my home country PCC , so in my PCC they stated my home country address and my country IC number not my residential i have provided in EOI or my pass port .
> 
> ...


Hi andrew64,

So far, I don't have any correct answer to your technical question... seniors please reply to this question?

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks man..!!!
Will put my papers down tomorrow..



Jeeten#80 said:


> Resigning and taking up another job would not impact your Nomination and VISA Application, based on the details you have shared with us.
> 
> 
> IF the NEW prospective job is what you wanted next if you weren't thinking of PR Visa THEN for sure you should resign.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> I submitted in April and still waiting..is any body in the same situation?


Hi Prasad,

I am also in the same situation.
Applied in April under ICT BA and still waiting for two golden email.

I am getting worried now.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

ambition_vik said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> I am also in the same situation.
> Applied in April under ICT BA and still waiting for two golden email.
> ...


Yeah..not sure of the reason for delay.Seeing all the people applied later then us getting response, its a bit panicking but I guess we need to wait till official dead line of 12 weeks with a hope..


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Yeah..not sure of the reason for delay.Seeing all the people applied later then us getting response, its a bit panicking but I guess we need to wait till official dead line of 12 weeks with a hope..


ambition_vik . Guys what are your SRN numbers


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> ambition_vik . Guys what are your SRN numbers


Mine is 37XX..what about you ambition_vik?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Mine is 37XX..what about you ambition_vik?


Iftekhar109 also 37## got this monday only , so they are giving in the range of 37 - 40 , relax . yours will be soon .


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All ,

I have query with respect to reference document upload post EOI invite by NSW ( SS).
( ie ACS / IELTS / Marksheets resume etc)

When I am clicking the secured link and trying to upload my 1st document , the uploaded document is not visible and instead a broken tag is there.
also one of the comment on the form says that the supporting documents will be uploaded once the application form is submitted..?

For the same reason , i stopped in between as wasn't able to see the uploaded document and thought to cross check with you all.

At what stage the uploaded document is visible in the secured form. ( after paying fees of 300 aud ? or if it will upload parallel and once all document upload complete and seen then only I should pay fees ??)

Will appreciate responses from the fellow members who have uploaded the documents post EOI
to clarify my doubts. 

Awaiting feedback.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

nitink said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have query with respect to reference document upload post EOI invite by NSW ( SS).
> ( ie ACS / IELTS / Marksheets resume etc)
> ...


After upload you will receive an email from NSW on your application form , where you can see uploaded documents . Don't worry if it is not sufficient CO will contact you .


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Andrew..

Thanks for the quick revert..

I am trying to figure out if the broken tag next after choosing the file is a common thing in general or is its issue related to my google chrome that the uploaded document is not visible.

Also how many times I can acess the secured link..I already accessed once sometime back and stopped in between and got out.






andrew64 said:


> After upload you will receive an email from NSW on your application form , where you can see uploaded documents . Don't worry if it is not sufficient CO will contact you .


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

nitink said:


> Hi Andrew..
> 
> Thanks for the quick revert..
> 
> ...


I am not sure about the number of times . But two times won't be an issue . Keep all your documents prepared next time . Download the latest crome and try again . it should work .


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

haozidong said:


> Just checked NSW official 190 site and found they have updated the content about status of 2015 invitation. Looks like the page was updated at 22th, May. Selection and invitations are still underway We are currently issuing invitations for the Skilled nominated migration (190 visa) for the 2014-15 financial year. We will issue invitations until all of NSW's allocated places for 2014-15 have been filled. Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales


Looks like no any new invitation since 20th, May. Any clue, guys?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Iftekhar109 also 37## got this monday only , so they are giving in the range of 37 - 40 , relax . yours will be soon .


My SRN number is in 42** series. Not sure when I'd be receiving the approval. 
I'm not sure how long I'd have to wait.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

45** waiting and waiting


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> 45** waiting and waiting


alena and sivakumari , did you guys get the invitation on 15th of may ? or 8th of may .


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> ambition_vik . Guys what are your SRN numbers


Mine is 39**

Keep fingers crossed


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ambition_vk what is your job code buddy


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> alena and sivakumari , did you guys get the invitation on 15th of may ? or 8th of may .


15 May


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> alena and sivakumari , did you guys get the invitation on 15th of may ? or 8th of may .


7th may


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

sdeepak said:


> mate- i have come across some guys from the spreadsheet received invite with this combination but most of them are having more than 6/7+ years of work exp..
> 
> mine is 5+ years of work exp in this code..keeping fingers crossed...


i have some apprehensions regarding the credibility of spreadsheet as many of them are getting changed by some others. I have plus years of experience


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

I have not seen people getting invites in this week, neither on the last Friday (atleast in this forum)... Brace yourself people... I am sensing a storm ahead...


----------



## NJP (May 12, 2015)

*Need experts opinion*

Hi Guys,

I was going through the latest threads, is there anyone who submitted on feb27th(i mean around that date) ,and received invitation? 3 month is completed and still no proceeding , i am getting a bit worried now.I can see from the thread people who applied after feb have got invitation. does increasing my IELTS/PTE score help ?

-------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Software Engineer - 261313

2013 - ACS App. Submitted and positive

2014 - IELTS Results (L-7, R-6.5, W-7.0, S-7 | Overall - 7)
27/02/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
Ielts score – 0 
Age – 30 
Degree – 15 
Exp - 10

---------------------------
Total (55+5)


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

NJP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was going through the latest threads, is there anyone who submitted on feb27th(i mean around that date) ,and received invitation? 3 month is completed and still no proceeding , i am getting a bit worried now.I can see from the thread people who applied after feb have got invitation. does increasing my IELTS/PTE score help ?


Don't lose hope just wait till this Friday or max by next Friday...
cheers,


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Ambition_vk what is your job code buddy


ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

ambition_vik said:


> ICT Business Analyst


Hi expers please advise..after getting invited and while submitting following documents

1) Resume
2) Degree Certificates and transcrips
3) IELTS testt report form
4)ACS assessment letter

Do we need to attest those documents or is the scanned copy ok?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi expers please advise..after getting invited and while submitting following documents
> 
> 1) Resume
> 2) Degree Certificates and transcrips
> ...


Color Scan don't need attestation... but please also confirm from others...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> Color Scan don't need attestation... but please also confirm from others...


thanks tanzeel..do we also need to scan resume or is the typed one ok?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> thanks tanzeel..do we also need to scan resume or is the typed one ok?


make a pdf from MS Word, and I am sure MS word file might also work.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone's invitation got approved today ?


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

NJP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was going through the latest threads, is there anyone who submitted on feb27th(i mean around that date) ,and received invitation? 3 month is completed and still no proceeding , i am getting a bit worried now.I can see from the thread people who applied after feb have got invitation. does increasing my IELTS/PTE score help ?
> 
> ...


it is quite normal because they are sending invitation to those who have 60+5 or 55+5 with ielts 7 in each band and just a few invitation to those who have +8 years work experience and ielts 6


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Anyone's invitation got approved today ?


No Andrew.

I hope this wait will not go on forever. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I submitted EOI on 18 May with 60+5 (NSW SS) - 261111 Business Analyst
IELTS 7+ (10 points) and work exp 4.5 years (5 points)

when is the next SS draw, any idea how many points is currently getting invitations?


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> No Andrew.
> 
> I hope this wait will not go on forever.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Even I am also waiting....Waiting....Hoping for the Best..(Finger Crossed)

Anyone who got approval with 41** series (Payment done on 11thMay) ???

Best of luck for all the people who are waiting for approval like me.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

NJP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was going through the latest threads, is there anyone who submitted on feb27th(i mean around that date) ,and received invitation? 3 month is completed and still no proceeding , i am getting a bit worried now.I can see from the thread people who applied after feb have got invitation. does increasing my IELTS/PTE score help ?
> 
> ...


We are in the same boat. If the time is not an issue, you can wait but at least practise either IELTS or PTE-A while waiting as you will probably need to improve ur points.
Regarding the three months period, the website does not make it clear that it is for the selection process. However, if it is for that purpose then I guess that our EOI will be removed automatically and a notification should be sent, and we can re-apply again. This is just a guess; I hope a senior member answer this question.
ref:
Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

mcmemam said:


> We are in the same boat. If the time is not an issue, you can wait but at least practise either IELTS or PTE-A while waiting as you will probably need to improve ur points.
> Regarding the three months period, the website does not make it clear that it is for the selection process. However, if it is for that purpose then I guess that our EOI will be removed automatically and a notification should be sent, and we can re-apply again. This is just a guess; I hope a senior member answer this question.
> ref:
> Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales


Sorry what do you mean by EOI will be removed .


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

I hve a query

While doing visa payment which is 3520$ is credit card payment the only option? Cant we not do it using debit card?
I hve 2 dependents so the amt goes to 3520+1760+880$ which after converting to INR is large. So debit card payment wud hv been better option.
Anyone who has done visa fee payment please share your inputs as am stuck in the credit card limit increase process.

Also regarding medicals and PCC is it mandatory to start process after visa payment?

Please i need this info..


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

sgs said:


> I hve a query
> 
> While doing visa payment which is 3520$ is credit card payment the only option? Cant we not do it using debit card?
> I hve 2 dependents so the amt goes to 3520+1760+880$ which after converting to INR is large. So debit card payment wud hv been better option.
> ...


Yes you can do payment using debit card. 

It's not mandatory but suggested to result in direct grant.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Even I am also waiting....Waiting....Hoping for the Best..(Finger Crossed)
> 
> Anyone who got approval with 41** series (Payment done on 11thMay) ???
> 
> Best of luck for all the people who are waiting for approval like me.


Is there anyone in SRN 4000 series and got their nominations approved by nsw ?


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

sgs said:


> I hve a query
> 
> While doing visa payment which is 3520$ is credit card payment the only option? Cant we not do it using debit card?
> I hve 2 dependents so the amt goes to 3520+1760+880$ which after converting to INR is large. So debit card payment wud hv been better option.
> ...



We can use ICICI travel card for making payment in AUD.
It is easy and hassle free.

As per my knowledge, DIBP only accepts credit card.


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

sgs said:


> I hve a query
> 
> While doing visa payment which is 3520$ is credit card payment the only option? Cant we not do it using debit card?
> I hve 2 dependents so the amt goes to 3520+1760+880$ which after converting to INR is large. So debit card payment wud hv been better option.
> ...


Hi SGS,

I will start my visa application within 1-2 days. Can you please let me know that after clicking on the 'Apply Visa' link, do i need to pay straightaway or i need to fillup the information and upload necessary documents and then i need to pay?
Actually, my friend will pay for me so i need to be prepared with the documents and other things.
Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Credit card and Debit Cards both are accepted.



*REF: **How to pay for an application*






ambition_vik said:


> We can use ICICI travel card for making payment in AUD.
> It is easy and hassle free.
> 
> As per my knowledge, DIBP only accepts credit card.





sgs said:


> I hve a query
> 
> While doing visa payment which is 3520$ is credit card payment the only option? Cant we not do it using debit card?
> I hve 2 dependents so the amt goes to 3520+1760+880$ which after converting to INR is large. So debit card payment wud hv been better option.
> ...


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

That means credit card or debit card both options must b present.. I hope to get options.

Pcc and medicals - its ok to get it done after visa payment? What is recommended?


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Sorry what do you mean by EOI will be removed .


I just meant that if the EOI expires, we will receive a notification. 
Anyway, this is just a guess, by which I tried to tell you "don't worry, you will know"  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

I have not started with the apply visa process yet..i am preparing all documents and for me curently arranging fee via credit card is taking time. I thot debit card would be poss but am not sure about it.
How are u making payment of fee?
Have u done with PCC and medicals or as i know it is later process?
I really want concrete info


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER To my following post regarding the best time for PCC and Medicals.


*REF:* *IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*.





sgs said:


> That means credit card or debit card both options must b present.. I hope to get options.
> 
> Pcc and medicals - its ok to get it done after visa payment? What is recommended?


----------



## sonie (Oct 25, 2012)

*ACS Expiring*

Hi Friends,

I have applied for NSW state sponsorship on 23rd May under Software Engineer NOC and my ACS is expiring in mid June. I was thinking if I should write a mail to NSW immigration department explaining the situation and if they could process my application timely. I don't know how much it would help. Has anyone written any mail to nsw immi dept..What's the mail Id?

Also does anyone know what is the probability of getting state sponsorship grant after the application submission? I am scoring 55 points without state sponsorship with only 6 months of experience and aggregate 8 in IELTS (R8.5, L8.5, W7.5, S7)

Regards


:noidea::noidea::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

BTNIFTY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 18 May with 60+5 (NSW SS) - 261111 Business Analyst
> IELTS 7+ (10 points) and work exp 4.5 years (5 points)
> ...


Hi Btnifty

You may receive soon. I also applied under the same category on 20-Mar-2015, got invite within 10 days after First Contact and logged my Visa Application
Rgds


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

geets said:


> I don't understand why people are deleting stuff from google sheet. If anyone one wants to use filter etc then pls make another copy and then view it in copy mode not on original one. I am sorry to be rude but I just checked the excel sheet is again not showing many names even my name. I would request to the admin, its better you lock it and if we want to update the excel we would intimate you regarding this.


Valid point. Agreed on the point that admin should control the sheet....


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> Hi SGS,
> 
> I will start my visa application within 1-2 days. Can you please let me know that after clicking on the 'Apply Visa' link, do i need to pay straightaway or i need to fill-up the information and upload necessary documents and then i need to pay?
> Actually, my friend will pay for me so i need to be prepared with the documents and other things.
> ...


After clicking on "Apply Visa" you have to create an immiaccount if you don't have yet. Then after filling the form of 17 pages, you will be asked to submit the application. Then you have to pay the fee and it will be submitted.

You will have time to upload necessary docs until they finalize your case. But you should upload all docs including pcc & med within 30 days because in recent days COs are contacting after 30 -60 days.

Hope it clarifies.


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Blehill,

How did you make payment?
Can you please let me know exact documents needed to upload.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

blehill said:


> After clicking on "Apply Visa" you have to create an immiaccount if you don't have yet. Then after filling the form of 17 pages, you will be asked to submit the application. Then you have to pay the fee and it will be submitted.
> 
> You will have time to upload necessary docs until they finalize your case. But you should upload all docs including pcc & med within 30 days because in recent days COs are contacting after 30 -60 days.
> 
> Hope it clarifies.


Hello in 190 visa checklist , 

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist

i can see only the PCC , is medical we can able to do before CO assigned it self . If it is will the VISA system have information of doctors or medical institution we could attend . 

Even after submitting application and money , can we upload the documents or will it be freezed.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

sgs said:


> Hi Blehill,
> 
> How did you make payment?
> Can you please let me know exact documents needed to upload.


Hi Sgs,

I made the payment using one of my american friend's credit card.

For doc list, please go through the thread below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-4.html#post6980362


----------



## ashbans (Dec 16, 2014)

hello All,
I am new to the 190 visa,was earlier looking for 189 but as i couldn't score 7 each in IELTS. I am now thinking about 190.I have 55points and looking for additional 5 points through nomination and I have almost 8yrs exp in IT(completing on July 2).
PLease advise what are my prospects in 190 and for which states can I apply.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Hello in 190 visa checklist ,
> 
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew,

Yes you can do the medical before CO is assigned. And you will find the details below

Arranging a Health Examination

Immigration Panel Physicians


You can upload documents only after paying the fee and submitting the applications. You can upload docs until the CO finalizes your case.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

ashbans said:


> hello All,
> I am new to the 190 visa,was earlier looking for 189 but as i couldn't score 7 each in IELTS. I am now thinking about 190.I have 55points and looking for additional 5 points through nomination and I have almost 8yrs exp in IT(completing on July 2).
> PLease advise what are my prospects in 190 and for which states can I apply.



Hi,

You can find states for your code in below site,

https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

sgs said:


> I hve a query
> 
> While doing visa payment which is 3520$ is credit card payment the only option? Cant we not do it using debit card?
> I hve 2 dependents so the amt goes to 3520+1760+880$ which after converting to INR is large. So debit card payment wud hv been better option.
> ...


You can go with icici bank travel card. for credit card there will be extra surcharge from bank.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Has anybody received invite for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) after 20th May 2015...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,I just heard from my agent that resubmission of EOI can delay the invitation process as EOI submitted will put in a que......is it true?????


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

sgs said:


> Hi Blehill,
> 
> How did you make payment?
> Can you please let me know exact documents needed to upload.


Hi experts..i have just applied for NSW after getting invite. However, while applying and making payment, it seems i am not able to make the payment as i did not received the Tax Invoice. I emailed the NSW several times...what should i do..please advise


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi experts..i have just applied for NSW after getting invite. However, while applying and making payment, it seems i am not able to make the payment as i did not received the Tax Invoice. I emailed the NSW several times...what should i do..please advise


Pls call them


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Hi,I just heard from my agent that resubmission of EOI can delay the invitation process as EOI submitted will put in a que......is it true?????


What exactly you mean by EOI submission , is it change points or just updating without change in points .


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Updating without change in points


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*05/28*

Any successful outcome for application for invitation


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Pls call them


Yea..i tried to call them but no response.....and i am offshore and it is not really feasible to call them too...what to do


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Yea..i tried to call them but no response.....and i am offshore and it is not really feasible to call them too...what to do


Calling them is the only best option and it you to call from aussie timing 10.30 - 12.30


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

I just took the below text from the EOI:

Changes to your circumstances :
It is important that you update your EOI if there are any changes to your circumstances including your name, passport, contact details, address or family members as soon as possible. You are required to do this by accessing your online SkillSelect account.

If you update details on your EOI that alters your points score, your ranking will automatically be updated by SkillSelect.



jdesai said:


> Updating without change in points


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Calling them is the only best option and it you to call from aussie timing 10.30 - 12.30


thanks for the suggestion..will try to call tomorrow as today it is already pass 12:30 Aussie time now...


----------



## vickyora (May 28, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and was wondering if senior members could help me with some information related to the NSW nomination.
I have recently applied to NSW nomination with 70 points(65+5).

My code is 261312 - Developer Programmer.

I have entered details in the SkillSet and chose NSW as preferred state, and submitted the application. Do i have do anything else ? 
What are the chances of getting invite at this stage considering i am already late.
Is the ICT occupation still open for NSW.

Thanks


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Brother- I would suggest you to apply for 189 visa as you qualify 60 points.Though the 2613 celing has reached, it would surely open in july and at that time you can apply for 189 visa..we people who have 55 points with 6 band are wiating for the SS mate..Each and every seat is very precious for 55 pointers mate..
Humble request to please wait for just one more month so that you can apply for 189 visa...




vickyora said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if senior members could help me with some information related to the NSW nomination.
> I have recently applied to NSW nomination with 70 points(65+5).
> ...


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello guys,
I received invitation to apply for VISA Today. 

Here are my details
developer programmer, with 60+5 points and pte 65 points in every band.

Submitted on 12th May. Reference no. 43xx

Thanks
uday


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

vickyora said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and was wondering if senior members could help me with some information related to the NSW nomination. I have recently applied to NSW nomination with 70 points(65+5). My code is 261312 - Developer Programmer. I have entered details in the SkillSet and chose NSW as preferred state, and submitted the application. Do i have do anything else ? What are the chances of getting invite at this stage considering i am already late. Is the ICT occupation still open for NSW. Thanks


It should be today!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vickyora (May 28, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Brother- I would suggest you to apply for 189 visa as you qualify 60 points.Though the 2613 celing has reached, it would surely open in july and at that time you can apply for 189 visa..we people who have 55 points with 6 band are wiating for the SS mate..Each and every seat is very precious for 55 pointers mate..
> Humble request to please wait for just one more month so that you can apply for 189 visa...


Hi sdeepak,

Initially i had applied for 189 only but couldn't got the invite. Now after the ceiling has reached i had no option but to apply for NSW state sponsorship.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Can you please update the details int he spreadhseet if not done...


udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello guys,
> I received invitation to apply for VISA Today.
> 
> Here are my details
> ...


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Brother you have 65 points now..you will surely get invite in july..please bear for one month..leave us one precious seat for SS..please help us..



vickyora said:


> Hi sdeepak,
> 
> Initially i had applied for 189 only but couldn't got the invite. Now after the ceiling has reached i had no option but to apply for NSW state sponsorship.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

vickyora said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if senior members could help me with some information related to the NSW nomination.
> I have recently applied to NSW nomination with 70 points(65+5).
> ...


If you are applying under NSW nomination then you will surely get the invite in June. For subclass 190 there is no capping limit. But if you are applying for Subclass 189 then you will have to wait until new quota is released in 2nd week of July.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> If you are applying under NSW nomination then you will surely get the invite in June. For subclass 190 there is no capping limit. But if you are applying for Subclass 189 then you will have to wait until new quota is released in 2nd week of July. Regards, Manjyot Singh


The 2014-2015 cap of 190 for NSW is 4000.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vickyora (May 28, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> If you are applying under NSW nomination then you will surely get the invite in June. For subclass 190 there is no capping limit. But if you are applying for Subclass 189 then you will have to wait until new quota is released in 2nd week of July.
> 
> Regards,
> Manjyot Singh


Thanks Manjyot..


----------



## deceptivesatya (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello Friends

I have applied for VISA Subclass 190 and need some help at this point. I had generated my HAP id and the reference letter last week. After that, I went to check regarding the Indian PCC here from the Indian Embassy in Singapore. They said that they cannot issue the PCC since my passport was categorised as damaged (some liquid was spilled on it 2 years back). So I applied for a new passport and have got it now.

I have to get my Medicals done now, but the HAP id reference letter has the Old Passport number mentioned there. And I do not see any option to generate a New HAP ID. I have already uploaded Form 929(Change in Passport Details) and the New Passport Scanned copy PDF. The Medical Center said that I need a new HAP Id. Have any of you been in a similar situation before?

I am currently on call on the Helpline waiting in queue since 2 hours on this Number +61-131881


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*competition even after invitation*

looks like there is a high competition even after the invitation , higher SRN numbers has received approval when the points are higher . Anyone still left in 3000 series ?


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

*Case Officer Assignment Date*

Hi Guys,

I have added a new column to the Google Docs Excel sheet for 'Case Officer Assignment Date' it maybe a bit too early but please do update it as each one of you gets the case officer assigned. 

Thank you.


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

Any one got invites today in 261311 - Analyst programmer?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF your points TOTAL change THEN your EOI *Date of Effect* would change.

*e.g.*
* 60 points to 65 points (IF your experience slab changes)
* 65 points to 60 points (IF your age slab changes)


THEN you are put in queue, BUT IF your points TOTAL doesn't change then nothing happens.






jdesai said:


> Hi,I just heard from my agent that resubmission of EOI can delay the invitation process as EOI submitted will put in a que......is it true?????


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi experts..i have just applied for NSW after getting invite. However, while applying and making payment, it seems i am not able to make the payment as i did not received the Tax Invoice. I emailed the NSW several times...what should i do..please advise


do worry you wont be impacted , NSW will send the payment link separately they send to me when was in similar situation. They standard time to respond is 5 working days .


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

khanmujeebin said:


> do worry you wont be impacted , NSW will send the payment link separately they send me when was in similar situation


Thanks for the information .....that helps


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

Another day gone by and no invite, maybe I should write PTE again


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

Can anyone update the excel sheet? I do not want to mess the excel sheet.

Here are my details:
EOI Submitted(NSW): 22-04-2015
EOI Invite to apply for NSW SS: 07-05-2015
NSW SS Submitted: 12-05-2015
NSW SS Approved: 28-05-2015

Got the approval in 16days

Points Breakup:
Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 5
PTE A - 65(equivalent to 7 in IELTS)

Total Points(excluding SS) - 60 points

Appreciate the help!!

Thanks
Uday


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Just saw that one of our friends with 43** had received the nomination. 
Congratulations!
Looks like nsw is first closing all the 65(including ss) pointers and then 60 because my SRN is 42** and I am yet to receive the nomination. 
Am really confused now. There is a lot of filtering I believe. 
Anyway I'm hoping for the best to happen for all the people here waiting for the nomination. 
BR//
Sriram


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello guys,
> I received invitation to apply for VISA Today.
> 
> Here are my details
> ...


Congratz uday and all the best for next step


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

sriramvemuri said:


> Just saw that one of our friends with 43** had received the nomination.
> Congratulations!
> Looks like nsw is first closing all the 65(including ss) pointers and then 60 because my SRN is 42** and I am yet to receive the nomination.
> Am really confused now. There is a lot of filtering I believe.
> ...


Do not worry Sriram, you will get it tomorrow or on Monday for sure. Best of luck and be ready with the card details..


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone update the excel sheet? I do not want to mess the excel sheet.
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro!!!


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

geets said:


> Congratz uday and all the best for next step


Thanks Geets. All the best for you!! Have you filed the visa?


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Congratulations bro!!!


Thanks Sriram. You will be getting it soon. either this Friday or starting of next week..
Wish you a good luck!!

Thanks
Uday


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

geets said:


> Do not worry Sriram, you will get it tomorrow or on Monday for sure. Best of luck and be ready with the card details..


Thank you geets!
I really hope your words come true.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Thanks Sriram. You will be getting it soon. either this Friday or starting of next week..
> Wish you a good luck!!
> 
> Thanks
> Uday


Thank you Uday! 
I really hope I'd get it at least by next week.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Just saw that one of our friends with 43** had received the nomination.
> Congratulations!
> Looks like nsw is first closing all the 65(including ss) pointers and then 60 because my SRN is 42** and I am yet to receive the nomination.
> Am really confused now. There is a lot of filtering I believe.
> ...


I don't think in same way dude. I think it's all depend on case officer who looks a case and complete its review.

During invitation, I agree high points are one of main selection criteria but post nomination every case is same. Nomination is afterall nomination like we all would have same case during visa.

Wait and have trust on God. All will get approval at last. Just a matter of delay of few days.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Thanks Geets. All the best for you!! Have you filed the visa?


No, I am sailing in the same boat, got srn 46xx. Hence got to wait for another week.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Vicky2015 said:


> I don't think in same way dude. I think it's all depend on case officer who looks a case and complete its review.
> 
> During invitation, I agree high points are one of main selection criteria but post nomination every case is same. Nomination is afterall nomination like we all would have same case during visa.
> 
> Wait and have trust on God. All will get approval at last. Just a matter of delay of few days.


So true buddy! 
Maybe this wait is frustrating me and my mind is not analysing things properly ;-) 
Let's hope for the best in the coming weeks. 
And I think what you said is right. It all depends on the CO


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

geets said:


> No, I am sailing in the same boat, got srn 46xx. Hence got to wait for another week.


Oh okay. I misread your signature. You will getting it soon.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations brother!! All the best for all the remaining steps.




udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone update the excel sheet? I do not want to mess the excel sheet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello guys,
> I received invitation to apply for VISA Today.
> 
> Here are my details
> ...


*Congratulations for NSW nomination...!!! *


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

janidhimant said:


> Congratulations brother!! All the best for all the remaining steps.


Thank you!!


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> *Congratulations for NSW nomination...!!! *


Thank you Ricks!!


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

Hi All,

How do we know is our application assign to case officer or not?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> looks like there is a high competition even after the invitation , higher SRN numbers has received approval when the points are higher . Anyone still left in 3000 series ?


I am 3000 series and waiting..


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone update the excel sheet? I do not want to mess the excel sheet.
> 
> ...


As desired by you, I have added your details in the excel sheet... please edit you experience years...


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats uday...

Mine is 41** and i have done the payment on 11thMay. Still waiting for Approval....

I am little worried now..this waiting is killing me..


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Congrats Uday..i have submitted it on 15th may with 65 points..just hoping it gets approved soon..i have applied under analyst programmer anzsco code


udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone update the excel sheet? I do not want to mess the excel sheet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Congrats uday...
> 
> Mine is 41** and i have done the payment on 11thMay. Still waiting for Approval....
> 
> I am little worried now..this waiting is killing me..


Yea...the wait is rreally long...finally i too got the invitation and applied yesterday ..27/05/2015. But i did not get the tax invoice for my payment. i made the payment with my debit card but did not get the tax invoice... i emailed them several time..but no response...so..m bit tensed too...thinking of calling them tomorrow


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Congrats uday...
> 
> Mine is 41** and i have done the payment on 11thMay. Still waiting for Approval....
> 
> I am little worried now..this waiting is killing me..


We're sailing in the same boat bro! 

I too made the payment on 11th and my SRN is 42**

Still waiting for the nomination


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> We're sailing in the same boat bro!
> 
> I too made the payment on 11th and my SRN is 42**
> 
> Still waiting for the nomination


Hope u all got the tax invoice as a proof of payment..i even did not get the tax invoice though i have made the payment


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

haozidong said:


> It should be today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Another day passed and looks there're no invitations still.
God bless us! Please!


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hope u all got the tax invoice as a proof of payment..i even did not get the tax invoice though i have made the payment


Yes I got the Tax Invoice..But I had issues with Payment link then I got the new link for payment when i contacted them through email...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> We're sailing in the same boat bro!
> 
> I too made the payment on 11th and my SRN is 42**
> 
> Still waiting for the nomination


relax as far i know , no one got rejected .


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hope u all got the tax invoice as a proof of payment..i even did not get the tax invoice though i have made the payment


Did you try calling them? 

At least did you get an SRN number as you'd receive it only after nsw receives your payment.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Yes I got the Tax Invoice..But I had issues with Payment link then I got the new link for payment when i contacted them through email...


Ok...same thing with me..i also have issue with payment..hope they will send me the payment link...so that i can make the payment..how long did it take for you to get the payment link?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> relax as far i know , no one got rejected .


Yes Andrew. 

Hopefully people would start getting the approvals this week


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Did you try calling them?
> 
> At least did you get an SRN number as you'd receive it only after nsw receives your payment.



Yea....i got the SRN and acknowledgement mail too..in the mail it says you will receive tax invoice as well...i didn't get that tax invoice..so..i am bit worried.


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Ok...same thing with me..i also have issue with payment..hope they will send me the payment link...so that i can make the payment..how long did it take for you to get the payment link?


I got the new payment link very next day after my email..Do not worry.. you will get the payment link tomorrow.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Yea....i got the SRN and acknowledgement mail too..in the mail it says you will receive tax invoice as well...i didn't get that tax invoice..so..i am bit worried.


Nothing to worry mate. 
The SRN will be generated only upon successful payment of 300 AUD
I don't think you need to worry much about it. However my suggestion to you is to be in touch with nsw and get the invoice.


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guys, applied NSW State Sponsorship on February,2015 and still waiting for invite. Going by the proceedings dont think i will get invite from them. 

total points 55(plus 5 if i get invite from NSW) , 4.8* years of experience as BA and IELTS R-7.5,W-6.5,L-8,S-7.0, overall - 7.5 

If i dont get invite from NSW thinking of applying for SA State nomination this july or apply for skilled independent visa subclass 189 by september as i will get another 5 points for my work experience which will tally my total points to 60. 

any suggestions ?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> I got the new payment link very next day after my email..Do not worry.. you will get the payment link tomorrow.


Thanks for the assurance mate..


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Nothing to worry mate.
> The SRN will be generated only upon successful payment of 300 AUD
> I don't think you need to worry much about it. However my suggestion to you is to be in touch with nsw and get the invoice.



Thanks for the suggestion...will call them tomorrow

regards


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...will call them tomorrow
> 
> regards


*Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales*

*Application payment and additional documents*

Some applicants may have applied and received acknowledgement and a Skilled Reference Number (SRN), but still need to make their payment. If this applies to you, we will send you a new payment link by email within 5 days after you submitted your application.

*Applicants who need to supply additional information or attachments can send them to*: *[email protected]*

Please *quote your SRN* in the subject line of all emails to this email address.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

does anybody know NSW sending invitation within the quota(2000 application from feb-july) or sending excessive invitations?


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> does anybody know NSW sending invitation within the quota(2000 application from feb-july) or sending excessive invitations?


total number of invitations is not more than 2000


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

viv31085 said:


> total number of invitations is not more than 2000


that means now the people who are getting invitations within the 2000 range.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> that means now the people who are getting invitations within the 2000 range.


Does it mean 2000 for the complete year as the count has already reached 1850 by April.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Congrats Uday..i have submitted it on 15th may with 65 points..just hoping it gets approved soon..i have applied under analyst programmer anzsco code


Thank you!! You will be receiving it by next week or tomorrow for sure.

Thanks Raghuveer. You will also be getting it in the next week. I think they are sending out for 60 or 60+ without SS points. I am sure, you will be getting it soon.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

sriramvemuri said:


> Does it mean 2000 for the complete year as the count has already reached 1850 by April.


that mean from last July 2014 to April-2015


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> that mean from last July 2014 to April-2015


Then that is something to be worried about!! ☺


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Guys it's not 2000 it is 4000. And they have even invited until May 20th


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Guys it's not 2000 it is 4000. And they have even invited until May 20th


I agree


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

viv31085 said:


> Hi guys, applied NSW State Sponsorship on February,2015 and still waiting for invite. Going by the proceedings dont think i will get invite from them.
> 
> total points 55(plus 5 if i get invite from NSW) , 4.8* years of experience as BA and IELTS R-7.5,W-6.5,L-8,S-7.0, overall - 7.5
> 
> ...


Hi,
What is your total experience currently. In your assessment letter, is there any relevant date after which only your exp will be considered.

Your 4.8 yrs exp can grab you max 5 points, unless you have worked in Australia.
Your IELTS score has writing as 6 and hence your IELTS score is 0
Your total points should be max 50 + 5 for state sponsorship. 
Going strictly on the basis of information provided by you.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello folks,

I am glad to announce that I have received nomination, SRN 41xx, I'm hoping best for all you who have not yet...hope my SRN can help you in determining your nomination date...
Is there anyone who could help me in PCC process..?...I stay in Delhi, India.

Thanks,
Ansh


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am glad to announce that I have received nomination, SRN 41xx, I'm hoping best for all you who have not yet...hope my SRN can help you in determining your nomination date...
> Is there anyone who could help me in PCC process..?...I stay in Delhi, India.
> ...


Congratulations!!

Can you inform when did you submit the nomination application. Was it on 8th May only.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am glad to announce that I have received nomination, SRN 41xx, I'm hoping best for all you who have not yet...hope my SRN can help you in determining your nomination date...
> Is there anyone who could help me in PCC process..?...I stay in Delhi, India.
> ...



It seems that NSW are giving nominations only to Software engineers Group..does it mean they do not need other Engineers

Too Bad they are ignoring a huge number if Engineers


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nope..I did it on 11th may..



manoj_tutlani said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Can you inform when did you submit the nomination application. Was it on 8th May only.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi,

What's your occupation code and points breakup...




subhasamaran said:


> It seems that NSW are giving nominations only to Software engineers Group..does it mean they do not need other Engineers
> 
> Too Bad they are ignoring a huge number if Engineers


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> that means now the people who are getting invitations within the 2000 range.


yes, when the ceiling reach 2000 NSW will stop issuing invitations


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi ansh congrats , what's ur points without SS points.and how many years ACS deducted for you.


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi,
> What is your total experience currently. In your assessment letter, is there any relevant date after which only your exp will be considered.
> 
> Your 4.8 yrs exp can grab you max 5 points, unless you have worked in Australia.
> ...


Hi Manoj, 

Yes you are right totally 50 points plus i have done my masters in Australia so it will give me 5 additional points 55 + If i get SS 5 points = 60 

Regarding Experience: When i got my positive skills assessment it was 3.9 Years of experience ( as per date mentioned in letter) , ACS is valid for 2 years ( till august ,2016 in my case), for the remaining period i do have to submit experience letter from my company mentioning the dates and salary slips thats it, have already spoken with my agent regarding this


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Does that mean this 1852 will not reach to 4000.. instead 349(16+83+250) count will reach to 2000..



viv31085 said:


> yes, when the ceiling reach 2000 NSW will stop issuing invitations


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey Andrew,

I got 55+5 points bracket... and claiming 0 points for exp...although I have 5 years of exp...



andrew64 said:


> Hi ansh congrats , what's ur points without SS points.and how many years ACS deducted for you.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone..done PCC in Delhi,India recently...?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!


You have to take an appointment VIA PSK website. Fees - Rs. 500/-.


*REF:* *How to apply for Police Clearance Certificate*

IF your *Address in Passport* same as your *Present address* THEN you just have to carry...


Old passport in original with self-attested photocopy of its first two and last two pages including ECR/Non-ECR page and page of observation (if any).

Carry a copy of your VISA invite letter/email.


ELSE you have to provide address proofs as per the list provide on PSK website (in addition to the above documents)

*REF: **Proof of Address*




Ansh07 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am glad to announce that I have received nomination, SRN 41xx, I'm hoping best for all you who have not yet...hope my SRN can help you in determining your nomination date...
> Is there anyone who could help me in PCC process..?...I stay in Delhi, India.
> ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sdeepak said:


> Does that mean this 1852 will not reach to 4000.. instead 349(16+83+250) count will reach to 2000..


Yes...


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome thanks..!!



Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> You have to take an appointment VIA PSK website. Fees - Rs. 500/-.
> ...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am glad to announce that I have received nomination, SRN 41xx, I'm hoping best for all you who have not yet...hope my SRN can help you in determining your nomination date...
> Is there anyone who could help me in PCC process..?...I stay in Delhi, India.
> ...


*Congrats Ansh07... wish you all the best for next step...!!! *


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Anyone..done PCC in Delhi,India recently...?


In India, you can apply PCC online How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application or through the nearest Passport Sewa Kendra/Regional Passport Office...


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Ricks, Hope this PCC will not take time, all I need to do is visit passport seva kendra with ARN of my application along with other documents.



Ricks1990 said:


> In India, you can apply PCC online How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application or through the nearest Passport Sewa Kendra/Regional Passport Office...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Thanks Ricks, Hope this PCC will not take time, all I need to do is visit passport seva kendra with ARN of my application along with other documents.


Yes mate... If your present residential address is same as recorded in your passport then you can get your PCC within 7-10 working days...!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF your Address in Passport is same as your Present address THEN IDEALLY PCC is issued on the Same Day by concerned PSK office.

(_Processing time 2-4 hours based on PSK efficiency_)





Ricks1990 said:


> Yes mate... If your present residential address is same as recorded in your passport then you can get your PCC within 7-10 working days...!!!





Ansh07 said:


> Thanks Ricks, Hope this PCC will not take time, all I need to do is visit passport seva kendra with ARN of my application along with other documents.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am glad to announce that I have received nomination, SRN 41xx, I'm hoping best for all you who have not yet...hope my SRN can help you in determining your nomination date...
> Is there anyone who could help me in PCC process..?...I stay in Delhi, India.
> ...


Congratulations. I submitted the form for PCC via online through Passport India website and booked the slot on June 2nd and paid 500 rupees through net banking. If you find any difficulties in submitting up, let me know.

Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project

Thanks
Uday


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Fingers crossed today for invitation of External auditor 221213


----------



## sunnyarora1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello guys. 

Anyone can help me?

I applied for 189 and 190 on 26 may 2015

My point breakup is
Age-30
Edu-15 occupation - software engineer 
2year-5
PY-5
PTE-10 ( 68 76 72 68)
Total is 65 without SS

What you guys think when I ll be getting invitation ?

Should I apply for 190 as I get invitation or should wait for 189 next financial year for new quota list? 

Any advice will be appreciated. 

Thanks 

Sunny


----------



## austard (May 28, 2015)

Hello experts,

I have submitted EOI for 190 and 189(NSW) recently with 65 points. Do u think I can get invite by June 2015. I am worried as my current work visa is expiring in July 2015 and afraid that it won't be extended further.

EOI submitted: 24-05-2015
Acs occupation: ICT business analyst
Age: 30
Education: 15
IELTS: 10 (8.5,7.5,7.5,7)
Exp: 10 (5 for overseas and 5 for Australia)

Also, heard that ceiling for ICT is already over. Will it impact the invite as I have had ACS done as ICT BA.

Thanks for help guys.

Austard


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

sunnyarora1988 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Anyone can help me?
> 
> ...


You have high probability to get NSW 190 invite in June.

189 is also very much open to you if occupation didn't remove next year from July.

Nobody can give suggestion which visa you should opt as it is your person decision.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Anybody applied for dependent parents visa along with self pr? 

What would be the process for this


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Which card would be best and cheapest for making visa payment

I mean less surcharge etc. I make payments through citi credit card which charges 4% extra on AUD amount

Does anybody know anything cheaper than that


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been following this forum for a while. Any tradesworker invited here?
I am planning to submit my EOI with occupation as a Baker.
My points breakdown are as follow:

Age 30 - (30)
English IELTS 7 - (10)
Australian Diploma Qualification - (10)
Australian Study Requirements - (5)

Currently working overseas and wanting to apply offshore..any chance?


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> Which card would be best and cheapest for making visa payment
> 
> I mean less surcharge etc. I make payments through citi credit card which charges 4% extra on AUD amount
> 
> Does anybody know anything cheaper than that


Hello mate,

Go for ICICI bank travel card. visa payment through it is cheap comparatively.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*hi guys*

Any ICT folks still left in SRN 3000 series , trying to understand how they are allocating .


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Anyone..done PCC in Delhi,India recently...?





Ricks1990 said:


> In India, you can apply PCC online How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application or through the nearest Passport Sewa Kendra/Regional Passport Office...





Ansh07 said:


> Thanks Ricks, Hope this PCC will not take time, all I need to do is visit passport seva kendra with ARN of my application along with other documents.





Ricks1990 said:


> Yes mate... If your present residential address is same as recorded in your passport then you can get your PCC within 7-10 working days...!!!





Jeeten#80 said:


> IF your Address in Passport is same as your Present address THEN IDEALLY PCC is issued on the Same Day by concerned PSK office.
> 
> (_Processing time 2-4 hours based on PSK efficiency_)


Hi Jeeten,

Since you are very senior to me... so I don't want to argue with you...

Your post is far from the reality... and may misguide people on this forum...

A beautiful quote of Mahatma Gandhi Ji...
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/82/97/38/829738f9f4c61fc53963615f491bcf86.jpg

*The truth...*
Kindly open PSK link: How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application and thoroughly read it including the notes at the bottom of web page... *only emergency/medical cases and preapproved categories* may visit Passport Seva Kendra without appointment. Service will be provided at the discretion of Passport Seva Kendra in-charge/Passport Officer....

Yes, if someone *present residential address is same as recorded in his passport*, then

One can request for by hand delivery of the PCC at the time of appointment (usually 2-3 days after date appointment is given)... and if you opt to receive PCC by post even then you get your PCC within 7-10 working days from the date of ur online application...

Nowhere in the world, one can get PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) within 3-4 hours from the time you submit ur online application... PSK officials are not sitting idle to process your PCC application within 3-4 hours of its submission... at last I humbly request you, please don't misguide the people...

*If you don't like my posts... then please don't read, reply and react to my posts...*

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Any ICT folks still left in SRN 3000 series , trying to understand how they are allocating .


I guess I am only left😒


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Any ICT folks still left in SRN 3000 series , trying to understand how they are allocating .


Hi andrew...how can we understand the allocation by SRN...just curious to know...my SRN is 5124 and i haven't yet received the tax invoice...i called them this morning and they told that they will send the new payment link...i still didn't get the new payment link.


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

HI All.

I just got two golden emails (NSW approval and the invitation from the skill select)..Thank you all for the support and help.. (SRN 41**)

Best of luck to all the people who are waiting for the approval..


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

Any Invitation today?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> I guess I am only left😒


Buddy are you an computer science graduate .


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Since you are very senior to me... so I don't want to argue with you...
> 
> ...


Hello Rick,

Me and my wife had applied for PCC on 1st may 2015 at PSK Pune.
She got her PCC within 2 hours just beacuse her passport was issued 9 month before.

In my case they said police verification will take place as your passport is issued 3 years back. My file is there at local police station. Police said they will come for verification at my place.

My present address , permanant address and passport address are same.
So it all depends at there will.


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Buddy are you an computer science graduate .


No, I am Electronics and Communication eng graduate.Any idea for delay?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> No, I am Electronics and Communication eng graduate.Any idea for delay?


Any ECE or EEE graduates applied for ICT jobs got their nomination approved . I see all the of them computer science graduates .


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Any ECE or EEE graduates applied for ICT jobs got their nomination approved . I see all the of them computer science graduates .


Hi Prasad and andrew..

I am ECE graduate and got the approval from NSW. Do not worry you will get it soon...Don't lose hope.

What is you break up. (IELTS and EXP)??

Thanks,
Raghuveer


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Ricks,

I appreciate your effort in making the people know accurate information, however what Jeeten stated about PCC is true, when I did my research on this, I came across the following news on "passportindia.gov.in" site.

"Categories of Applicants allowed as “Walk-In with ARN”

W.e.f. 9th January, 2014 applicants for PCC ( Police Clearence Certificate) are allowed as "Walk-in Applicants" only at Herald House, Shalimar Place and Gurgaon PSK. Applicants need to register Online, fill in the online application form and generate Application Reference Number (ARN) at least one day in advance before visiting any of the three PSK. Such applicants may visit the PSK with required set of documents and a copy of printed ARN sheet between 09.30 AM and 11.30 AM.
Applicants belonging to all other categories need to apply and take an appointment online before visiting the PSK."

(You can find this news section on the site by clicking "Passport Offices -> Delhi" and now check the "latest news" container at the bottom right of the page.

I asked one of my colleagues about this too who recently migrated to Australia on 189, she was issued PCC on the very same day in mere 2 hours(she had her permanant and present address same).
So once again I would say thanks for taking out time here, writing to us and guiding your best to all expats here.

Thanks,
Ansh



Ricks1990 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Since you are very senior to me... so I don't want to argue with you...
> 
> ...


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi Prasad and andrew..
> 
> I am ECE graduate and got the approval from NSW. Do not worry you will get it soon...Don't lose hope.
> 
> ...


Hi Raghuveer,

My points 
Edu 15
IELTs 10
Exp 5
Age 25


Total :55+5
Applied on 28th April, received invite on 24th April..ref no :37XX


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Is there anyone with code 254499 got invitation?
MY EOI submitted in oct 2014 but still no reply. Dont think i will get. 
Got 55+ points with 7 each in ielts


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

sdeepak said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's your occupation code and points breakup...


Dear friends
My occupation is Engg Technologist 233914

Age 30
Ielts 0
Education 15
Work Experience 10
Total (55 pts)
Appiled For NSW :waiting for Nomination

Please let me know anyone for the aboce occupation has received nomination from NSw 

waiing kills


----------



## vinayreddy2015 (May 6, 2015)

*Got the invitation today*

HI ALL.. i got the inviation to apply for visa

software engineer, ref no 43**, submit date 15th may 2015


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

vinayreddy2015 said:


> HI ALL.. i got the inviation to apply for visa
> 
> software engineer, ref no 43**, submit date 15th may 2015


Congrats dude....what is your ILETS and Experience?


----------



## vinayreddy2015 (May 6, 2015)

murugadoss said:


> Congrats dude....what is your ILETS and Experience?


ielts 7.5 and experience 4.6


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

Hi ,

Has any one got nomination invite after 20th May .

Thanks
Amit


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

vinayreddy2015 said:


> ielts 7.5 and experience 4.6


Congrats dude.
Is it your overall score? Or the minimum band.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Why have they stopped sending new invites... they are just nominating people for now...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

vinayreddy2015 said:


> HI ALL.. i got the inviation to apply for visa
> 
> software engineer, ref no 43**, submit date 15th may 2015


Hi vinai may i know how many years ACS deducted from your work experience.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> Why have they stopped sending new invites... they are just nominating people for now...



I think that's good as they will know how many invites and conversions have converted into dibp visa process so as a consequence they will send further invites accordingly


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

189190aus said:


> I think that's good as they will know how many invites and conversions have converted into dibp visa process so as a consequence they will send further invites accordingly


But there is not much time left... only one month till they stop this process... how much does they want to understand this???


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

They will not stop, they will send invitations even after 1st of July.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

The number everyone 1850 referring to might be the number of approved nomination. They total of 4000 invitation might be over and they are just now assessing application. Just my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

189190aus said:


> I think that's good as they will know how many invites and conversions have converted into dibp visa process so as a consequence they will send further invites accordingly





Tanzeel said:


> But there is not much time left... only one month till they stop this process... how much does they want to understand this???





Alnaibii said:


> They will not stop, they will send invitations even after 1st of July.





Ronb said:


> The number everyone 1850 referring to might be the number of approved nomination. They total of 4000 invitation might be over and they are just now assessing application. Just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I have sent below mail three days back but till now they haven't replied.
-----------
Dear Sir/Madam,
As per your quote, NSW will nominate 4000 applications in the year 2014-15. Till the end of April month you have nominated 1850 applicants.
Will you nominate another 2150 nominations in the month of may and June 2015?

Regards
------------


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> 189190aus said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's good as they will know how many invites and conversions have converted into dibp visa process so as a consequence they will send further invites accordingly
> ...



Have some patience and don't be dependent on anything...have some alternates or contingency plans


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 189190aus said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's good as they will know how many invites and conversions have converted into dibp visa process so as a consequence they will send further invites accordingly
> ...


For your information
NSW has said that they will issue INVITES not nomination of 2000 and that is from February to June 2015 so there are a lot of invites to comes
A lot of spaces
But
They haven't yet just given out invites to everyone just to meet their target...that's the issue...their policy isn't explicitly or publicly available as 189 visa information of occupation ceiling is available
However they might give out invites to low experienced or english competent candidates now by june


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*The cheapest option listed First:*


IF you have someone in Australia, who is willing to pay your VISA fees via her/his card.

ICICI Bank Travel Card (Any Bank Travel Card), many people have used ICICI Travel Card for VISA payment.

Finally any INDIAN bank Credit Card.





Alena123 said:


> Which card would be best and cheapest for making visa payment
> 
> I mean less surcharge etc. I make payments through citi credit card which charges 4% extra on AUD amount
> 
> Does anybody know anything cheaper than that


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Nope even I am waiting for nomination. Got invite on 20 May and applied for nomination on 21st May. Hoping to get nominated by the end of June.




subhasamaran said:


> Dear friends
> My occupation is Engg Technologist 233914
> 
> Age 30
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> HI All.
> 
> I just got two golden emails (NSW approval and the invitation from the skill select)..Thank you all for the support and help.. (SRN 41**)
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting for the approval..



Congratulations Raghuveer. I have applied on May 15th with 65 points...Hoping to get the approval soon..Ref number 44XX Enjoy your day


----------



## vinayreddy2015 (May 6, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> hi vinai may i know how many years acs deducted from your work experience.


i got 4.6years experience, if i have 5 years of exp then i claim 5 points for 3 years of exp in out of 5 yrs exp, but now i claim 0 points of 4.6 years exp.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Have some patience and don't be dependent on anything...have some alternates or contingency plans


Yes I have tired my alternates but with no luck... it seems IDP/AEO will never give you 7 bands each until you have tried for 5 times at least. Again going for IELTS on 13th June... Now I am working for 189 for the next year... not much hopeful with 190.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> Yes I have tired my alternates but with no luck... it seems IDP/AEO will never give you 7 bands each until you have tried for 5 times at least. Again going for IELTS on 13th June... Now I am working for 189 for the next year... not much hopeful with 190.


Bro go for PTE-A


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

janidhimant said:


> Nope even I am waiting for nomination. Got invite on 20 May and applied for nomination on 21st May. Hoping to get nominated by the end of June.


dude

i haven got invitation from NSW atleast you have got tat on may 20th 

maybe you have IELTS all 7 tatsy anyway all the best


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Bro go for PTE-A


its not available in Pakistan... and I have calculated the cost to appear abroad... i can attempt the IELTS 5 more times in the same cost


----------



## vinayreddy2015 (May 6, 2015)

*Nsw invitation approved*

Hi.. 

Today i got 2 mails.. 
One from victoria state... I got rejected after 4 weeks of process and serial number is ss-2015-15**

and another from nsw state.. I got invitation approved for apply 190 visa..after 2 weeks of procoss and serial number is 43**

time line...

acs positive. 5/01/2015
toefl ibt score. 111 [ w-29,r-28,l-27, s-27], date of result. 20/1/2015
work experience. 4.6
points. Age -30, edu-15, english-10, total=55
nsw eoi submit date- 29/04.2015
nsw invitation apply for nomination-7/5/2015
nsw nomination submit date-15/5/2015 and ref no -43**
nsw invitation for apply 190 visa- 29/5/2015.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

vinayreddy2015 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today i got 2 mails..
> One from victoria state... I got rejected after 4 weeks of process and serial number is ss-2015-15**
> ...


Yes Vic rejection rate is too high.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

vinayreddy2015 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today i got 2 mails..
> One from victoria state... I got rejected after 4 weeks of process and serial number is ss-2015-15**
> ...


Hi vinay

Could you please tell your Anzsco code so that we can understand when we can expect ours


----------



## vinayreddy2015 (May 6, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi vinay
> 
> Could you please tell your Anzsco code so that we can understand when we can expect ours


 software engineer -261313


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> 189190aus said:
> 
> 
> > Have some patience and don't be dependent on anything...have some alternates or contingency plans
> ...


I got mine from Aeo
You can too
Work on your mistakes
Quality of practise matters, not quantity
BTW, you took academic or general?


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> HI All.
> 
> I just got two golden emails (NSW approval and the invitation from the skill select)..Thank you all for the support and help.. (SRN 41**)
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting for the approval..


Congratulations!! This gives us (55 pointers) a hope to get NSW nomination before the end of June.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> Yes I have tired my alternates but with no luck... it seems IDP/AEO will never give you 7 bands each until you have tried for 5 times at least. Again going for IELTS on 13th June... Now I am working for 189 for the next year... not much hopeful with 190.


IDP/BC should not be blamed, I got 7 each in second attempt. Try hard this time and you can get it.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> HI All.
> 
> I just got two golden emails (NSW approval and the invitation from the skill select)..Thank you all for the support and help.. (SRN 41**)
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting for the approval..


*Congrats Raghuveer... wish you all the best for next step...!!! *


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Kindly do your homework before commenting AND don't reply in haste !*


*ATTN:* Ricks1990


*IF you don't know the ground realty* AND *don't understand the process*

THEN I appreciate that *you don't pass lose comments on others posts and confuse fellow forum members*.


AFTER reading your post, I have deciphered that you haven't understood the PCC application process *NOR* you have taken care to read through my post properly.


I haven't mentioned that you get PCC within 3-4 hours from the time you submit your online application. 
*BECAUSE*
AFTER you submit your application online, you have to PAY PCC FEES and schedule an appointment at PSK office.
*THEN*
On scheduled appointment date IF your Passport Address is SAME as your Present address *THEN IDEALLY PCC* is issued on the Same Day by concerned PSK office (_Processing time 2-4 hours based on PSK efficiency_).


*Moreover *I know MANY people from within AND outside this Forum who have received their PCC within 2-4 hours of submitting their ARN an PSK office on scheduled appointment date "*AS their Address in Passport was same as their Present address*".






Ricks1990 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Since you are very senior to me... so I don't want to argue with you...
> 
> ...





Jeeten#80 said:


> IF your Address in Passport is same as your Present address THEN IDEALLY PCC is issued on the Same Day by concerned PSK office.
> 
> (_Processing time 2-4 hours based on PSK efficiency_)





Ricks1990 said:


> Yes mate... If your present residential address is same as recorded in your passport then you can get your PCC within 7-10 working days...!!!





Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> You have to take an appointment VIA PSK website. Fees - Rs. 500/-.
> ...


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guys, any ICT professionals with 55 points got invited till now ? , i am in same situation thats why asking this


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hi Ricks,
> 
> I appreciate your effort in making the people know accurate information, however what Jeeten stated about PCC is true, when I did my research on this, I came across the following news on "passportindia.gov.in" site.
> 
> ...


Hi Ansh,

Thanks for updating me with the current rules...

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations Vinay..That is awesome. I submitted on 15th May too. Reference number is 44XX but have not got any approvals yet. 

Hope I get it next week. 65 Points Analyst Programmer IELTS 7

Is it something I should be worried about?

Thanks
Ami



vinayreddy2015 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today i got 2 mails..
> One from victoria state... I got rejected after 4 weeks of process and serial number is ss-2015-15**
> ...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

vinayreddy2015 said:


> HI ALL.. i got the inviation to apply for visa
> 
> software engineer, ref no 43**, submit date 15th may 2015


*Congrats Vinay... wish you all the best for next step...!!! *


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best Vinay with VISA Stage!!!








vinayreddy2015 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today i got 2 mails..
> One from victoria state... I got rejected after 4 weeks of process and serial number is ss-2015-15**
> ...


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

One last question about PCC, do I get the ARN after paying the fees online??? or should I just fill in the form and go to PSK with my form and pay fess there...I'm confused as my consultant asked me to not to pay the fees online and just go walk in with the application form in hand along with supporting docs.



Jeeten#80 said:


> *ATTN:* Ricks1990
> 
> 
> *IF you don't know the ground realty* AND *don't understand the process*
> ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

vinayreddy2015 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today i got 2 mails..
> One from victoria state... I got rejected after 4 weeks of process and serial number is ss-2015-15**
> ...


Congratulations Vinay..... best of luck for the next and final step


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage!!!




Raghuveer CH said:


> HI All.
> 
> I just got two golden emails (NSW approval and the invitation from the skill select)..Thank you all for the support and help.. (SRN 41**)
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting for the approval..


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone guide me the time taken for NSW nomination approval after submitting nomination form.

Regards,
Raju Sharma


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Raghuveer CH said:


> HI All.
> 
> I just got two golden emails (NSW approval and the invitation from the skill select)..Thank you all for the support and help.. (SRN 41**)
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are waiting for the approval..


Congratulations Raghuveer... all the best for final step....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

After you pay PCC fees, you would get the *Application Reference No. (ARN)*.


IF I were you, I would pay the fees online and generate "Online Appointment Receipt" which contains the Application Reference No. (ARN), Applicant Details, Payment Details & Appointment Details.


Most probably your agent is asking you go walk-in instead of taking prior appointment.




Ansh07 said:


> One last question about PCC, do I get the ARN after paying the fees online??? or should I just fill in the form and go to PSK with my form and pay fess there...I'm confused as my consultant asked me to not to pay the fees online and just go walk in with the application form in hand along with supporting docs.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW SS Nomination application processing time is 12 weeks.


BUT have seen people get approvals in 15 days, 4/6/8 weeks as well.






rajusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide me the time taken for NSW nomination approval after submitting nomination form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> NSW SS Nomination application processing time is 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> BUT have seen people get approvals in 15 days, 4/6/8 weeks as well.


Will they not respond to invitation for ever that means not approved or they send
Rejection mails too..any idea?


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Will they not respond to invitation for ever that means not approved or they send
> Rejection mails too..any idea?


no idea about rejection...if seniors could share some light on rejection for NSW


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As this is a NEW process started in FEB 2015 by NSW, details regarding Rejections isn't heard of.


BUT whatever may be the outcome they will for sure communicate the result.





Tashi_Norem said:


> no idea about rejection...if seniors could share some light on rejection for NSW





Prasad_aus said:


> Will they not respond to invitation for ever that means not approved or they send
> Rejection mails too..any idea?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

So is there any sign of any nominations received today? 
I think I'll have to try my luck next week. 
My SRN is 42XX. NSW alone knows when I'd be receiving the nomination mail. 😐


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> So is there any sign of any nominations received today?
> I think I'll have to try my luck next week.
> My SRN is 42XX. NSW alone knows when I'd be receiving the nomination mail. 😐


There are few people gor today , check the previous posts.


----------



## malik.umair56 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi
Guys i am going masters in accounting and its goong to finish next month
I already got 7 each in english and i am under 24 now
I am planning to apply for 190 for NSW
Is there anyone out there to assist me with this?
As i have 55 so what u guys think i hve to go forNSW or someother state?
The reason i wanted to go with nsw is because i been in nsw from the last 3 years
Anyone who got NSW PR after feb on 55
Please advise
Thanks
Malik


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

From excel sheet we can see that in march month the SRN started from 24xx and ended at 29xx, in April 29xx to 40xx and in may 40xx to 50xx. Means in last two months average 1000 invitations are sent. How many of them are converted to nomination application? 
Will NSW continue to issue invitations? - Answer of it depends on the answer of above question. Because NSW says, they will issue 2000 nominations in Feb to June intake.
But it seems that NSW has completed this intake. Thus stopped issuing new invitations. (No invitations after 20th may. And they have issued mass invitations on 15 the and 20 may as per excel sheet).


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> From excel sheet we can see that in march month the SRN started from 24xx and ended at 29xx, in April 29xx to 40xx and in may 40xx to 50xx. Means in last two months average 1000 invitations are sent. How many of them are converted to nomination application? Will NSW continue to issue invitations? - Answer of it depends on the answer of above question. Because NSW says, they will issue 2000 nominations in Feb to June intake. But it seems that NSW has completed this intake. Thus stopped issuing new invitations. (No invitations after 20th may. And they have issued mass invitations on 15 the and 20 may as per excel sheet).


This is exact the same as my feeling. I think This is also the reason why they updated their webpage at 22th, May. The 261313 guys with 55 plus ielts 6 and 10+ work experience are so luck. I am with 8+ years. Just a stone's throw away from me.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

vinayreddy2015 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today i got 2 mails..
> One from victoria state... I got rejected after 4 weeks of process and serial number is ss-2015-15**
> ...


may i know the reason for rejection, what they stated?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

See attached






R.P.G said:


> may i know the reason for rejection, what they stated?


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

There isn't attachment


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

*EOI Submitted for 189*

Hey guys, submitted my EOI for 189. Wondering about the 190. My plan has been to always work in NSW (Sydney specifically), the cap for 261313 is already done for the year, does it make sense at this point to possibly mark the EOI for both 189 AND 190? Would that give me a chance of getting an invitation before the rules change in July? Or should I just wait for my EOI invite in July?


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

tdotguy said:


> Hey guys, submitted my EOI for 189. Wondering about the 190. My plan has been to always work in NSW (Sydney specifically), the cap for 261313 is already done for the year, does it make sense at this point to possibly mark the EOI for both 189 AND 190? Would that give me a chance of getting an invitation before the rules change in July? Or should I just wait for my EOI invite in July?


My brother-in-law was in the exact same situation as yourself (except he is a system analyst). I told him to tick 190 and choose NSW anyways with little hope he'd hear from them before July. They sent him an email to apply within 3 days!

You can always tick 190 anyway. If you don't gain something, you definitely won't lose anything.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Rico20 when did your relative got the invitation


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys. This is a bit off topic. But still please me. I am planning to apply for visitors visa. Can i apply now and ask for visa to commence in august. Like i want to travel in August. And can anyone suggest how not to get "no further stay" clause. I can show 20 lakhs in deposits and property worth 2 crore in joint name with my family and a stable job. Will this help my case

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Any Electronics Engineers got invitation? Looks like Engineers are not in their priority list.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sfaridi said:


> Any Electronics Engineers got invitation? Looks like Engineers are not in their priority list.


It's over and out now. I think no further invitations will be issued by NSW till this year end. Let's hope new year brings good news for rest of us.
Let's start new thread for 2015-16 invitations.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi tirik,

Is it official that they are not issuing invitation. No any mechanical engineer has been invited. Really it is very sad


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marking 190 (and Selecting NSW) along-with 189 seems to be a sensible option at this time.


Have seen few people receive an Invite from NSW based on EOI, to apply for NSW SS Nomination within 10-15 days of submitting EOI.

AND after they have submitted their NSW SS Nomination application, they have received a Positive outcome in around 20-25 days.


So there are chances of you receiving an VISA invite IF you act swiftly and things go your way.


All The Best!!!



tdotguy said:


> Hey guys, submitted my EOI for 189. Wondering about the 190. My plan has been to always work in NSW (Sydney specifically), the cap for 261313 is already done for the year, does it make sense at this point to possibly mark the EOI for both 189 AND 190? Would that give me a chance of getting an invitation before the rules change in July? Or should I just wait for my EOI invite in July?


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi tirik,
> 
> Is it official that they are not issuing invitation. No any mechanical engineer has been invited. Really it is very sad


No it isnt official, NSW said they will continue sending invitations so we will have to wait and see


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

even this week ( friday) some people got invitations from NSW so dont lose hope guys


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi tirik,
> 
> Is it official that they are not issuing invitation. No any mechanical engineer has been invited. Really it is very sad


Not yet official. But I suspect... NSW is quiet in sending invitation mails.



viv31085 said:


> even this week ( friday) some people got invitations from NSW so dont lose hope guys


No...no invitations in this week. After 20 may no invitation mails sent by NSW.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Not yet official. But I suspect... NSW is quiet in sending invitation mails.
> 
> 
> No...no invitations in this week. After 20 may no invitation mails sent by NSW.


Nobody knows what is going inside NSW trade & investments office.... All the reviews are based on pure assumptions and self observed claims... I am also assuming and claiming a self observation that, we should wait for the next Friday... It will be the deadline for all the 55+5 pointers (like me), if you do not get the invite by than... Forget about NSW SS, you will never going to get it after that... work hard to improve your eng Lang... Claim 10 more points... And go for 189 next year... The hardest thing to live with is dependency on anything, work hard and be indepenendent... Cheers


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> Nobody knows what is going inside NSW trade & investments office.... All the reviews are based on pure assumptions and self observed claims... I am also assuming and claiming a self observation that, we should wait for the next Friday... It will be the deadline for all the 55+5 pointers (like me), if you do not get the invite by than... Forget about NSW SS, you will never going to get it after that... work hard to improve your eng Lang... Claim 10 more points... And go for 189 next year... The hardest thing to live with is dependency on anything, work hard and be indepenendent... Cheers


I second your opinion,, and extend that to all engineers,, 1 more week and all the 55 pointers will get on the boat :rockon:


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

what if there are any changes to the SOL post July


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> what if there are any changes to the SOL post July


Migration agents suspecting anything ?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Migration agents suspecting anything ?


None of the migration agents know anything more than we do, unless he has contacts inside the office and I doubt this will ever happen, actually this is the first time NSW has introduced a procedure in which all the dices are in their hand... No one knows anything and will guarantee you anything... We just have to wait and see what happens next...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Based on the nature of the changes (IF any) we have to take an informed decision THEN.


BUT can't comment on this until and unless we get any official information.



*ALSO in my view we should NOT speculate anything right now AND just wait & watch*.





I Want to be Aussie said:


> what if there are any changes to the SOL post July


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Fingers crossed today for invitation of External auditor 221213


Did u get invitation?


----------



## samirself (May 31, 2015)

Hi guys,

This is regarding NSW state sponsership with ANZ code - System Analyst (65 points). I had applied for Skilled Independent and NSW state sponsership on 24/04/2015. I got a invitation to apply in May first week but due to frequent work
related travel I could not check my email id and the 14 day period to apply has passed. 

So, I have written back to them for re-sending the invitation as they will invite twice per EOI.
When can I expect 2nd invitation. And should I wait till July for fresh 189 Skilled independent visa
positions. Confused?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

People are talking that my occupation general accountant will be removed from list.

I will get nsw approval in this week my srn is 45**

Do I make payment of 3520 to dipb and apply then

Will i get visa grant if general accountant is removed in july?? So confusing


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, if you receive an invitation, the changes will not affect you.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> People are talking that my occupation general accountant will be removed from list.
> 
> I will get nsw approval in this week my srn is 45**
> 
> ...


Those people who are talking are wrong as it is highly likely that Accountants will not be removed in next year SOL 2015-16. Australian accountancy bodies ICAA/CPA & IPA have provided recommendations backed by sound reasonings/data calculations to voice the fact that accountants should not be removed from the list. Hence, no need to worry 
Secondly, please advise how surely you can say that you will be getting nsw approval next week...has your agent advised you so..?

And lastly God forbid, if accountants are removed next year, your visa will be granted definitely as it will be related to last year 2014-15 when accountants were on the list.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Those people who are talking are wrong as it is highly likely that Accountants will not be removed in next year SOL 2015-16. Australian accountancy bodies ICAA/CPA & IPA have provided recommendations backed by sound reasonings/data calculations to voice the fact that accountants should not be removed from the list. Hence, no need to worry
> Secondly, please advise how surely you can say that you will be getting nsw approval next week...has your agent advised you so..?
> 
> And lastly God forbid, if accountants are removed next year, your visa will be granted definitely as it will be related to last year 2014-15 when accountants were on the list.


I have already got nsw state invite and filed application made payment so approval will come in this week or 10 days max


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> I have already got nsw state invite and filed application made payment so approval will come in this week or 10 days max


When did you submit application for nomination?

FYI, NSW nomination approval takes 12 weeks but people have received in 2-6 weeks also.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> When did you submit application for nomination?
> 
> FYI, NSW nomination approval takes 12 weeks but people have received in 2-6 weeks also.


Submitted on 17th May


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> Submitted on 17th May



So only 2 weeks have passed, yeah chances are you may be getting next week or in next 10 days. All the best !


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> People are talking that my occupation general accountant will be removed from list.
> 
> I will get nsw approval in this week my srn is 45**
> 
> ...


Don't worry... I am also at the same situation, my SRN is 44xx... can you share your points detail...

You may open link http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...UX86A1X-JEg3GzyobjF7ISA&bvm=bv.94455598,d.c2E for to read the Joint submission from CPA AU, CA AU and CA NZ to the Department of Industry...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Can I say Ricky thay you got. Invitation letter on 15th of May


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Can I say Ricky thay you got. Invitation letter on 15th of May


Yes, I received my invitation on 15th of May...


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> andrew64 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I say Ricky thay you got. Invitation letter on 15th of May
> ...





Alena123 said:


> mawaismushtaq said:
> 
> 
> > When did you submit application for nomination?
> ...


When did u guys submit ur eoi?
Should i change my occupation to accountant in order to get an invitation?
As my occupation is external auditor and i submitted eoi on 27th march


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Rico20 when did your relative got the invitation


He was invited on the 20th of May. He only applied on the 25th. Still waiting.

PS: In the future, if you want to ask someone specific a question, quote them so they can be notified of your question.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

encore007 said:


> When did u guys submit ur eoi?
> Should i change my occupation to accountant in order to get an invitation?
> As my occupation is external auditor and i submitted eoi on 27th march


I submitted eoi on 17th april

I was also confused with general accountant and ext auditor but then went with accountant

I didnt expect invite. 

I dunno whether to change code or not


----------



## qasimkhan123 (May 31, 2015)

Hi I have submitted my EOI with NSW SS on 26th May with 60 points and occupation 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). I am not claiming language points. Can you guys confirm what are my chances for invitation based on your experience.


----------



## bandhuz (May 31, 2015)

Hi - I submitted for CIO on 24th April with 55 (W/O nomination) and still waiting. Anyone had any luck after that?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

encore007 said:


> When did u guys submit ur eoi?
> Should i change my occupation to accountant in order to get an invitation?
> As my occupation is external auditor and i submitted eoi on 27th march


*My EOI date of effect is 24/03/2015 7:47pm*


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

qasimkhan123 said:


> Hi I have submitted my EOI with NSW SS on 26th May with 60 points and occupation 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). I am not claiming language points. Can you guys confirm what are my chances for invitation based on your experience.


Hi qasimkhan123,

Since you have given your points detail, IELTS score, experience etc... so no one is able to answer your question on the basis of his/her experience... please open the link http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0 for to have an answer to your query...

Please update your details in the excel sheet...

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## bandhuz (May 31, 2015)

Hi, Would it matter if you select "ANY STATES" for sponsor or do we have to specify NSW / ACT etc? Does that make any difference?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> People are talking that my occupation general accountant will be removed from list.
> 
> I will get nsw approval in this week my srn is 45**
> 
> ...


SS has a different quota don't confuse it with 189 quota .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| This is a well know fact |||*


*IT DEFINITELY MATTERS.*


STATES are categorically looking for candidates those how specifically show interest in their STATE in particular by selecting their STATE value in EOI
*AND NOT*
those who select "ANY" for the sake of getting those additional 5 points.


*Following is an excerpt from NSW SS Nomination Process*,
HERE they have clearly indicated that you have to indicate your interest in NSW for 190 at the time of EOI submission.




> *Key steps for candidates*
> 
> The key steps involved for NSW nomination for a 190 visa are:
> 
> ...



*REF: * *Skilled nominated migration (190) | Key steps for candidates*





bandhuz said:


> Hi, Would it matter if you select "ANY STATES" for sponsor or do we have to specify NSW / ACT etc? Does that make any difference?


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *IT DEFINITELY MATTERS.*
> 
> 
> STATES are categorically looking for candidates those how specifically show interest in their STATE in particular by selecting their STATE value in EOI
> ...


Jeeten it means NSW don't give much importance to those who select 'Any States'? 

Though it's not the case with me but asking for knowledge as it is worth important point.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Start of the new week all the best for the new nominees and new invitations


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Andrew. Hope something happens this week. t has been quite for long now. Anyways we all will have to wait for Friday for Nomination approvals or invitations


andrew64 said:


> Start of the new week all the best for the new nominees and new invitations


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I applied for NSW nomination on 22nd May and the nomination application is in progress.

Today, I got an email from EOI saying that I have been granted 5 additional points for my experience(work).

Do you think I should resubmit my EOI & update the NSW officer? since from today, my new point score would be 65.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Thanks Andrew. Hope something happens this week. t has been quite for long now. Anyways we all will have to wait for Friday for Nomination approvals or invitations


Not really nomination i have seen on anytime of week , lets pray for the best.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sanjos84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for NSW nomination on 22nd May and the nomination application is in progress.
> 
> ...


why don't just call their Hot line and ask the officer it will be faster and safer .


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

hello? anyone??



aoctavianus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this forum for a while. Any tradesworker invited here?
> I am planning to submit my EOI with occupation as a Baker.
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hope it is true and people start hearing good news soon. I am waiting for nomination approval from May 15th,2015 and I guess some people who applied on 15th may 2015 have already recieved their approvals. So a bit worried on that front as well..Point score is 65 and IELTS 7 and job code is analyst programmer


andrew64 said:


> Not really nomination i have seen on anytime of week , lets pray for the best.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hope it is true and people start hearing good news soon. I am waiting for nomination approval from May 15th,2015 and I guess some people who applied on 15th may 2015 have already recieved their approvals. So a bit worried on that front as well..Point score is 65 and IELTS 7 and job code is analyst programmer



Your a 65 scorer so definitely have high chance than others


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Not really nomination i have seen on anytime of week , lets pray for the best.


Hi Andrew, don't you think, now NSW will speed up the nomination approvals/invitation process to achieve their target of 4000 places...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi Andrew, don't you think, now NSW will speed up the nomination approvals/invitation process to achieve their target of 4000 places...


I saw 41*** SRN are already got , hope they can send before new fiscal year.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> I saw 41*** SRN are already got , hope they can send before new fiscal year.


Thanks for your opinion... my SRN is 44xx... let us hope for the best...!!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Any NSW nomination approval today...?

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any NSW nomination approval today...?
> 
> ...


42XX here. Fingers crossed. Desperately waiting for the approval
Let's hope for the best


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> 42XX here. Fingers crossed. Desperately waiting for the approval
> Let's hope for the best


Don't worry, I hope your nomination approval is on the way... wish you all the best mate...!!!


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Don't worry, I hope your nomination approval is on the way... wish you all the best mate...!!!


Thank you bro! 
I really wish I could get it by this week! 
And also hoping for the best to happen for all the people waiting here! 😊


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

I am also on the same series i.e. 44XX. Hoping this week gives us some good news


Ricks1990 said:


> Don't worry, I hope your nomination approval is on the way... wish you all the best mate...!!!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amiAus said:


> I am also on the same series i.e. 44XX. Hoping this week gives us some good news


last Monday few people got nominated ... anyone so far ? . LOL this is like watching a cricket score


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> Jeeten it means NSW don't give much importance to those who select 'Any States'?
> 
> Though it's not the case with me but asking for knowledge as it is worth important point.


Below reference from NSW Website (I hope this will clear confusion).....

Q:Will I be eligible for selection if I have indicated 'any' as my preferred location in my EOI?

We prefer that candidates list NSW as their location choice in their EOI. If you have selected 'any' however, this will not exclude you from being considered in the selection process.


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I got the approval email today.

My points are 65(with ss)
I applied partner 5 point also
I submitted on 8th May and SRN no is 42xx


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh man that's awesome congrats . Can you share occupation code and how many years ACS deducted for you .


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

SWPB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the approval email today.
> 
> ...


Congrats and we are waiting and hoping for the same....Hope all the nominations will be approved


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

Thank you very much all of your wishers and i wish to get approvals of you all soon as well.
My occupation code is 261313 (software engineer)
ACS deduct 2 years therefore i applied for 5 years


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is what is listed on their website PLUS its also a very well know fact.


NSW prefer that candidates list NSW as their location choice in their EOI. IF you have selected 'ANY' however, this will not exclude you from being considered in the selection process.


BUT when they say they will prefer, IT means we should select NSW as our location choice in EOI for 190.




Vicky2015 said:


> Jeeten it means NSW don't give much importance to those who select 'Any States'?
> 
> Though it's not the case with me but asking for knowledge as it is worth important point.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations SWBP


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Sorry SWPB


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need for resubmitting your EOI or updating your NSW officer.


As NSW would be tracking your EOI and would be aware of this.


Also your Points for EOI have been automatically calculated. Hence this email from SkillSelect.





Sanjos84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for NSW nomination on 22nd May and the nomination application is in progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations AND ALL THE BEST!!!





SWPB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the approval email today.
> 
> ...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

SWPB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the approval email today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations SWPB!! ☺
Wish you all the best for the next steps ahead!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

SWPB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the approval email today.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations SWPB... wish you best of luck for the next step...!!!*


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

SWPB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the approval email today.
> 
> ...


Congratzzzz SWPB ... all the very best for your final step


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

SWPB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the approval email today.
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy:juggle:


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations SWPB. Hope we get lucky soon. It is hard time waiting.What time did you get this email? Do we know at sometime that we already have a case officer assigned?Can we call NSW guys to know the status against our EOI cos in mail it is mentioned not to call?


SWPB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the approval email today.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

noob question...

can we apply for state sponsorship now for July cycle?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like NSW may try to 1st clear 65 pointers's approval . And after the quota exceed on 189 for ICT there could lot of people with 60 and above in NSW pool


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Looks like NSW may try to 1st clear 65 pointers's approval . And after the quota exceed on 189 for ICT there could lot of people with 60 and above in NSW pool


Yeah looks like that is the case here mate. 
All the 60+ pointers have started opting for 190 since the ceiling for ICT has been reached for 189.
Now the waiting is getting much more worse for 55+ pointers. 
😟


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just tick 190 visa in EOI and select Ur prefered state , they will invite once they have place for nsw .


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello Experts......I have submitted my Eoi on 13 May 2015 for SS of NSW for 489 with 60 points included SS With 6 band in each module of IELTS. Plz when I can get invitation?


Hi Mate,

If you intend to get SS of 489 visa, you need to apply for 489 nomination from the specified region who currently has listed your occupation. each regions of NSW have their own list of nomination occupations.

Only NSW 190 shall wait for NSW government's draw.

BR,
Cory


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Any more invite( NSW Approval) today? As of now only one person from our group got the invite... please mention if any of you got the invite????


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have filed my EOI for 189 with 65 points. My age will elapse by july 2nd and will loose 5 points and it will be 60. Will my EOI still hold 65 points after July 2nd? Is there a chance for me to get invite fot 189 in this month? Seems sending invites have been closed already? Am I rite and if I get invite for NSW can I ignore it and wait for 189?

Please suggest..

Appu,


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Jeeten or Anyone,

Please provide the list of the documents for 190 visa lodging. (Link to old threads or post..I tried search but no help).

I have booked the appointment for PCC and mean while gathering all the documents before i get the PCC to apply my VISA.

Thank you.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread


*189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*





appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have filed my EOI for 189 with 65 points. My age will elapse by july 2nd and will loose 5 points and it will be 60. Will my EOI still hold 65 points after July 2nd? Is there a chance for me to get invite fot 189 in this month? Seems sending invites have been closed already? Am I rite and if I get invite for NSW can I ignore it and wait for 189?
> 
> ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all, can one suggest what's mention on the Indian pcc ? In UK 's pcc our current address is mentioned, is it the same case with Indian pcc? In few threads it written no address is mentioned on the police clearance certificate. please reply who has got the pcc done.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go......modify it as per your requirement or suitability


*Main applicant*

*One color passport photo
*Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
*Birth certificate
*Educational documents- 10th*till highest qualification
*Offer letters, relieving letters, promotional letter
*Last 3 years form 16 or IT RETURNS
*Last six months payslips
*Form 80
*Marriage certificate
*IELTS score card
*ACS letter


*Dependent*

*One color passport photo
*Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
*Birth certificate
*Educational documents- 10th till highest qualification
*Offer letters, relieving letters, promotional letter
*Last 3 years form 16 or IT RETURNS
*Last six months payslips
*Form 80
*Medium of instruction letter from college or university


*Child*

*One color passport photo
*Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
*Birth certificate






Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi Jeeten or Anyone,
> 
> Please provide the list of the documents for 190 visa lodging. (Link to old threads or post..I tried search but no help).
> 
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like now they are giving for 40## - 42## .


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Looks like now they are giving for 40## - 42## .


Looks like it but no one is sure about the pattern they are following while sending out the approvals. 
I'm also in 42XX series but no luck today. 
55 + 5(nsw ss)


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi . mine with 55 +5 with ielts 6 on Engineering Technologist. EOI submitted on 20 Feb 15. Hoping for th good news. Can some experts advice my chances?

Long waiting............


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Experts... I am also waiting for my answer about 489 visa of SS of NSW with 6 band in each module but overall 6.5 for 351411. I am offshore with 60 points included SS. When I can get invitation?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> Any more invite( NSW Approval) today? As of now only one person from our group got the invite... please mention if any of you got the invite????


Please refer to the excel sheet, today two Software Engineers (*Shankar* 55+5, IELTS 7, Exp. 0 and *Nama* 55+5, IELTS 7, Exp. 1y 2m) got their nomination approval...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Thats a good news. ...congratulations both of them.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Please refer to the excel sheet, today two Software Engineers (Shankar 55+5, IELTS 7, Exp. 0 and Nama 55+5, IELTS 7, Exp. 1y 2m) got their nomination approval...


That's cool. Congratulations to both of them. 
Any idea about what their SRN numbers are?


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

How to check excel sheet link please?

regards,
Appu


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

appu1982 said:


> How to check excel sheet link please?
> 
> regards,
> Appu


You can find the link to the excel sheet in the previous posts.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> That's cool. Congratulations to both of them.
> Any idea about what their SRN numbers are?


As per the excel sheet... Shankar SRN is 42xx and Nama SRN is 41xx (invitation date 7th of May)


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

appu1982 said:


> How to check excel sheet link please?
> 
> regards,
> Appu


*Excel sheet Link: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0*


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Corry .... I Applied murray region NSW for Ss nomination


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> As per the excel sheet... Shankar SRN is 42xx and Nama SRN is 41xx (invitation date 7th of May)


Thank you ricks.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Thank you ricks.


Looks like software engineers inivited on 05/08 got the approval . ANy software engineers applied before still waiting ?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Looks like software engineers inivited on 05/08 got the approval . ANy software engineers applied before still waiting ?


Are there any analyst programmers who got invited or received the approvals?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

All the best for the rest


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

Just to confirm, does birth certificate for main applicant and adult depenedent is mandatory? I was reading on the DIBP site, which says that if Birth certificate is not there then stamped biological pages of passport pages will work. 

Please suggest.

thanks




Jeeten#80 said:


> Here you go......modify it as per your requirement or suitability
> 
> 
> *Main applicant*
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Here you go......modify it as per your requirement or suitability
> 
> 
> *Main applicant*
> ...


Hi Jitan , 

Are we able to submit some of documents first which is related to points and pay the money and secure the visa lodging . After that upload form 80 a in week time and then PCC and meds in weeks time . or do we need to upload the form 80 before payment. 

Because i assume CO allocation more than a month .
Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you don't have Birth Certificate THEN Passport will work. This has worked for many applicants from within and outside the forum.


MOREOVER 10th/12th Mark-sheet/Certificate indicating DOB *would also work*/*has worked*.




social said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Just to confirm, does birth certificate for main applicant and adult depenedent is mandatory? I was reading on the DIBP site, which says that if Birth certificate is not there then stamped biological pages of passport pages will work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are supposed to FILL the 17 page ONLINE VISA application form first and then as the FINAL STEP you have to SUBMIT the application by paying the VISA fees.


UNTIL this stage you aren't given any option to upload documents.


So you can upload ALL documents after you pay the VISA fees

*OR*

Until CO is allocated

*OR*

Until CO freezes your application

*OR*

AFTER CO reviews your VISA file, CO would give you 28 days to upload ALL/missing documents.


As per Current TREND CO allocation takes anywhere between 45-60 days after we pay VISA fees.



andrew64 said:


> Hi Jitan ,
> 
> Are we able to submit some of documents first which is related to points and pay the money and secure the visa lodging . After that upload form 80 a in week time and then PCC and meds in weeks time . or do we need to upload the form 80 before payment.
> 
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You are supposed to FILL the 17 page ONLINE VISA application form first and then as the FINAL STEP you have to SUBMIT the application by paying the VISA fees.
> 
> 
> UNTIL this stage you aren't given any option to upload documents.
> ...


Thanks Jitan . 

In this list , can you share with me which is the hard copy of online form . Thanks .

Forms in alphabetical list

another question , do we need add resume with VISA application or do CO request like states . Also , do we need mention internships in our work history if it is part of university curriculum .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Form 1393 Electronic application form* (*online form*: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation).


*REF: * *Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist*


THIS is an ONLINE form so hard copy isn't available. BUT IF you find one do share it with me as well .


* Don't care to ADD resume to your VISA application UNTIL CO asks for IT explicitly.

* No Need to mention internships in my Work History (IF you have mentioned THIS in your EOI's Work History section THEN mention this in your VISA application ELSE don't care).





andrew64 said:


> Thanks Jitan .
> 
> In this list , can you share with me which is the hard copy of online form . Thanks .
> 
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Form 1393 Electronic application form* (*online form*: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation).
> 
> 
> *REF: * *Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist*
> ...



Thanks Jitan for the knowledge sharing and specially for your paitence


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Jeetan and others,

In the 17 steps Visa form, in Step 15(Staying other than the country of passport), do i need to mention if i travel to any country for few days as a tourist not permanently?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Looks like now they are giving for 40## - 42## .


If we go by Reference Numbers, around 800-900 nominations pending (#42xx-#50xx). Avg 20 working days left in this month therefore NSW should release 50 approvals in a day.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think based on excel sheet still there 3000 series also left


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Any expectations today ?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone applied on 8th and before still haven't gotten the approval ?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Jdesai, What do you say?
NSW has completed sending invitation mails?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Any expectations today ?


Since June is the last month of Australian 2014-15 financial year... so NSW may start approving nomination in bulk to achieve their target of 4000 nominations...!!!

I think, people having SRN up to 44xx may expect their nomination approval by the end of this week...!!!


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Yup even I believe so. But considering their speed it seems less probable as well. I do not think it should take so much time to decide on a case. I actually loved the speed of ACS..They gave the result in just 4 days


Ricks1990 said:


> Since June is the last month of Australian 2014-15 financial year... so NSW may start approving nomination in bulk to achieve their target of 4000 nominations...!!!
> 
> I think, people having SRN up to 44xx may expect their nomination approval by the end of this week...!!!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Yup even I believe so. But considering their speed it seems less probable as well. I do not think it should take so much time to decide on a case. I actually loved the speed of ACS..They gave the result in just 4 days


If your reading the resume and deciding on the skill set , then probably you need


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you have to include ALL International Travel Details BE IT even for ONE Day AND any purpose.






iftekhar109 said:


> Hi Jeetan and others,
> 
> In the 17 steps Visa form, in Step 15(Staying other than the country of passport), do i need to mention if i travel to any country for few days as a tourist not permanently?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all
Finally my wait has come to an end. I've received those two wonderful mails from SkillSelect and nsw.
SRN 42XX
Points: 55 + 5(ss)
Thank you everyone for supporting me.
Regards
Sriram


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi all
> Finally my wait has come to an end. I've received those two wonderful mails from SkillSelect and nsw.
> SRN 42XX
> Points: 55 + 5(ss)
> ...


Congrats!!!!


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

congrats buddy. welcome to visa awaiting club..


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi all
> Finally my wait has come to an end. I've received those two wonderful mails from SkillSelect and nsw.
> SRN 42XX
> Points: 55 + 5(ss)
> ...


Thats a great news in the morning buddy . What is you job code and how many years ACS deducted from your experience . Are your computer science graduate or ECE/EEE . Congrats again


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and ALL THE BEST !!!




sriramvemuri said:


> Hi all
> Finally my wait has come to an end. I've received those two wonderful mails from SkillSelect and nsw.
> SRN 42XX
> Points: 55 + 5(ss)
> ...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Thats a great news in the morning buddy . What is you job code and how many years ACS deducted from your experience . Are your computer science graduate or ECE/EEE . Congrats again





Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations and ALL THE BEST !!!


Thank you everyone! 

Anzsco code: 261311
Total experience 1.5 years after acs has deducted 4 years from my experience(0 points)
I'm an ece graduate.
Dates:
Submitted eoi : 25th March, 2015
Recieved invite from nsw: 7th may, 2015
Submitted application: 11th may
Received approval: 2nd June


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

It seems that mechanical engineers are really having bad luck. 

It's really a very sad.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Conratulations Sriram. Quite a day. Atleast these guys are keeping us happy..ha ha



sriramvemuri said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Anzsco code: 261311
> Total experience 1.5 years after acs has deducted 4 years from my experience(0 points)
> ...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Conratulations Sriram. Quite a day. Atleast these guys are keeping us happy..ha ha


Thank you buddy!


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

Hi All,

Can some one guide on the status of new invites , is it all over for this cycle till July or we can expect new invites in June ?

Thanks 
Amit


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

At what time did you get this invite? I am wondering at what time do they normally approve?Anyone else got the news and are we expecting any more soon?


sriramvemuri said:


> Thank you buddy!


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

I think no one has got the invite after 20th May which makes us believe that they are not issuing any more invites which I sincerely hope is not true


AMIT56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can some one guide on the status of new invites , is it all over for this cycle till July or we can expect new invites in June ?
> 
> ...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

amiAus said:


> At what time did you get this invite? I am wondering at what time do they normally approve?Anyone else got the news and are we expecting any more soon?


I received the mails at 5 in the morning here in India which is 9 30 am in Australia.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations.....All the best


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

I think mine iz long long wait, anyone with SRN no 37xx still waiting?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Don't worry, I hope your nomination approval is on the way... wish you all the best mate...!!!





sriramvemuri said:


> Hi all
> Finally my wait has come to an end. I've received those two wonderful mails from SkillSelect and nsw.
> SRN 42XX
> Points: 55 + 5(ss)
> ...


*Congratulations sriramvemuri... wish you best of luck for the next final step...!!!*


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

amiAus said:


> I think no one has got the invite after 20th May which makes us believe that they are not issuing any more invites which I sincerely hope is not true


It looks like, the myths of _*"Mass Invitations"*_ and _*"Everyone will get invite"*_ are now dying day by day... I am not very much sure if anyone or perhaps very few selected candidates maybe all above 65 points, will get invites.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Yup even I believe so. But considering their speed it seems less probable as well. I do not think it should take so much time to decide on a case. I actually loved the speed of ACS..They gave the result in just 4 days


NSW may speed up nomination approval/invitation process after the SkillSelect update... on the number of intending migrants who received NSW nomination from 1 July 2014 to the end of May 2015...?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

I have been lodged my application for SS in NSW by 13 May 2015 for 351411.How long it will be taken?


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

me too having the same question..BTWS, whne the revised CSOL list will be published for NSW 190 SS 



amiAus said:


> I think no one has got the invite after 20th May which makes us believe that they are not issuing any more invites which I sincerely hope is not true


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Tanzeel said:


> It looks like, the myths of "Mass Invitations" and "Everyone will get invite" are now dying day by day... I am not very much sure if anyone or perhaps very few selected candidates maybe all above 65 points, will get invites.


You are right.


sdeepak said:


> me too having the same question..BTWS, whne the revised CSOL list will be published for NSW 190 SS


In first week of July 2015.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Tanzeel said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like, the myths of "Mass Invitations" and "Everyone will get invite" are now dying day by day... I am not very much sure if anyone or perhaps very few selected candidates maybe all above 65 points, will get invites.
> ...


Wait and watch........it will come....


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, my wife NSW invitation has been approved today with reference number #43xx. We received both mails just 30 mins back 11:30 India time.

Occupation- Software Engineer
Score- 60+5
Degree- CSE
EOI Submitted- 1 May
Nomination Received- 7 May
Application Submitted- 13 May
Approval Received- 2 June

All the very best to my group friends and have faith you will get your invitation/ nomination soon.

Cheers!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Guys, my wife NSW invitation has been approved today with reference number #43xx. We received both mails just 30 mins back 11:30 India time.
> 
> Occupation- Software Engineer
> Score- 60+5
> ...


Congrats buddy , it's awesome . May i know how many years working experience and ielts your wife have


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and All The Best for VISA Stage!!!





Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Guys, my wife NSW invitation has been approved today with reference number #43xx. We received both mails just 30 mins back 11:30 India time.
> 
> Occupation- Software Engineer
> Score- 60+5
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Congrats Vicky. Another good news. All the very best for VISA stage. All the very best to everyone(including me) waiting


Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Guys, my wife NSW invitation has been approved today with reference number #43xx. We received both mails just 30 mins back 11:30 India time.
> 
> Occupation- Software Engineer
> Score- 60+5
> ...


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations and All The Best for VISA Stage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot my friends specially to Jeeten as expert.

She claimed 8 years of exp excluded 2 years.

I wish you guys all the best again and happy to see same news from your end as well soon.


----------



## TalatGee (Jun 2, 2015)

Does anybody know when next intake for NSW state sponsorship would open?


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I am silent reader of this group because I seriously don't know anything, I have received invitation to apply today. I just want to chek one thing with you all. If I have lived in different cities & countries for last 10 years. Do I need to provide PCC from all the cities and countries ??

Please help friends. 

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Sim


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

simranhp said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am silent reader of this group because I seriously don't know anything, I have received invitation to apply today. I just want to chek one thing with you all. If I have lived in different cities & countries for last 10 years. Do I need to provide PCC from all the cities and countries ??
> 
> ...


Sim,

You need to provide PCC only in case of you lived there for 1 year or more.

not at all 
Cory


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

When did you apply?ref number?


simranhp said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am silent reader of this group because I seriously don't know anything, I have received invitation to apply today. I just want to chek one thing with you all. If I have lived in different cities & countries for last 10 years. Do I need to provide PCC from all the cities and countries ??
> 
> ...


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

simranhp said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am silent reader of this group because I seriously don't know anything, I have received invitation to apply today. I just want to chek one thing with you all. If I have lived in different cities & countries for last 10 years. Do I need to provide PCC from all the cities and countries ??
> 
> ...


what is your prof code?


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi,

Could you throw some light on your points break up and the occupation code..
and whn did u receive the invitation mail from NSW..

is hopes for the NSW invitations still alive???



simranhp said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am silent reader of this group because I seriously don't know anything, I have received invitation to apply today. I just want to chek one thing with you all. If I have lived in different cities & countries for last 10 years. Do I need to provide PCC from all the cities and countries ??
> 
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

simranhp said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am silent reader of this group because I seriously don't know anything, I have received invitation to apply today. I just want to chek one thing with you all. If I have lived in different cities & countries for last 10 years. Do I need to provide PCC from all the cities and countries ??
> 
> ...


If you have lived in any country more than 12 months , then you need to provide .


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

simranhp said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am silent reader of this group because I seriously don't know anything, I have received invitation to apply today. I just want to chek one thing with you all. If I have lived in different cities & countries for last 10 years. Do I need to provide PCC from all the cities and countries ??
> 
> ...


Hi is you invitation email is from Skill select , or from NSW to apply for nomination .


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Guys, my wife NSW invitation has been approved today with reference number #43xx. We received both mails just 30 mins back 11:30 India time.
> 
> Occupation- Software Engineer
> Score- 60+5
> ...


*Congratulations to u and ur wife... wish her best of luck for the next final step...!!!*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW SS Nomination is already open with NEW process since Feb 2015.


REFER to the following web-link on how to steps...


*Skilled nominated migration (190)*





TalatGee said:


> Does anybody know when next intake for NSW state sponsorship would open?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

sriramvemuri said:


> I received the mails at 5 in the morning here in India which is 9 30 am in Australia.


Congratz sri ram... all the best for next step


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you throw some light on your points break up and the occupation code..
> and whn did u receive the invitation mail from NSW..
> ...


30 + 15 + 10 + 5 {A + St + Eng + SS- NSW}

"what is your prof code?"

261111 - Business Analyst

Andrew64 - It's from SkillSelect

"When did you apply?ref number?"

Applied on 22nd May. received Email Yesterday.

Thanks HappyCory & Andrew64

Any idea, How to get PCC from cities which I have already left ? Do I personally need to go there ??


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

simranhp said:


> 30 + 15 + 10 + 5 {A + St + Eng + SS- NSW}
> 
> "what is your prof code?"
> 
> ...


What is your SRN number and when did you get the invitation is it 15th of May . 

You can apply from their embassies normally


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Guys, my wife NSW invitation has been approved today with reference number #43xx. We received both mails just 30 mins back 11:30 India time.
> 
> Occupation- Software Engineer
> Score- 60+5
> ...


congratulations to you vicky and your wife.... best of luck for your final step


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

amiAus said:


> Congrats Vicky. Another good news. All the very best for VISA stage. All the very best to everyone(including me) waiting


Do not worry AMI, you will get it tomorrow... and let hope for rest 43xx to get it within this week itself....

*All the very best !!!*


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Did you apply on 22nd May?you got you approval in just 10 days?You seem to be quite lucky man..All the very best


simranhp said:


> 30 + 15 + 10 + 5 {A + St + Eng + SS- NSW}
> 
> "what is your prof code?"
> 
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Ha ha Geets. Thank you so much for your kind words. Mine is 44XX series and I have applied on 15th May..I hope you will need to change your statement now


geets said:


> Do not worry AMI, you will get it tomorrow... and let hope for rest 43xx to get it within this week itself....
> 
> *All the very best !!!*


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*approval*

yesterday 41xx - 42xx
today 42xx -43xx
hopefully tomorrow the rest get it


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone!!

Best of Luck to the people waiting, don't worry friends, you will get it...!!!

In Hindi their is a saying:

Manzil mil hi jayegi bhatakte dar-badar ,
darr toh unko ho jo ghar se nikle hi nahi.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

simranhp said:


> Thanks a lot everyone!!
> 
> Best of Luck to the people waiting, don't worry friends, you will get it...!!!
> 
> ...


Great lines! Best of luck.


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> What is your SRN number and when did you get the invitation is it 15th of May .
> 
> You can apply from their embassies normally


My SRN is 44XX. I got it on 15th.

Thanks


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> yesterday 41xx - 42xx
> today 42xx -43xx
> hopefully tomorrow the rest get it


All 7 May invited people should get nomination by this week. 

I heard from my agent that this is selection based approach from NSW and they are picking up those only who are eligible to get approval so everyone will be nominated if he/she can back his/her score by supporting docs.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Nice lines....Simarnhp. May GOD grant this wish of everybody!


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Vicky2015 said:


> All 7 May invited people should get nomination by this week.
> 
> I heard from my agent that this is selection based approach from NSW and they are picking up those only who are eligible to get approval so everyone will be nominated if he/she can back his/her score by supporting docs.


Thank you for your kind words but I have applied a month back but no CO query and no response from NSW yet..My agent asked to wait for any feedback..Looking at all success news in the forum,on one side feeling happy for you all but on the other side,anxiety is growing..😒


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

amiAus said:


> Ha ha Geets. Thank you so much for your kind words. Mine is 44XX series and I have applied on 15th May..I hope you will need to change your statement now


 no worries still you will get it in two days  ... be positive


----------



## qasimkhan123 (May 31, 2015)

i cannot see the Serial number in my skillselect application. Can you please confirm where can i see it?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Serial number will be mentioned in the email you must have received from them after payment of 300 dollars , it will not be mentioned in skillselect.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Simran..My SRN is 44XX as well and i got the invite on 15th as well...Only difference is i applied on 15th itself..ha ha


simranhp said:


> My SRN is 44XX. I got it on 15th.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Geets...ha ha hope i get that
Anyways it is fun being on this website. All of us are running for a common aim...Cheers


geets said:


> no worries still you will get it in two days  ... be positive


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

amiAus said:


> Thanks Geets...ha ha hope i get that
> Anyways it is fun being on this website. All of us are running for a common aim...Cheers


yes it is.... but really want this waiting time to get over.... mine is 44xx so it will take atleast one more week and that is somewhat killing me..... good part is we are getting to know about minutes to minutes details on this forum but sad part comes when everyone starts getting and we dont get it on time...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Wait and watch........it will come....


I wish you are true.
No one mech engr is invited till now.
What's your view?


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Hi Simran..My SRN is 44XX as well and i got the invite on 15th as well...Only difference is i applied on 15th itself..ha ha


lol... I would love to be tortoise looking at this


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Ha ha wish they had told me..I would not have applied till the last day..Anyways all the best man for your visa stage


simranhp said:


> lol... I would love to be tortoise looking at this


Hello Geets,Your Signature says 46XX and you say 44XX...Anomalies

Mine is 44XX as well so might take the same time frame but just hoping it comes sooner



geets said:


> yes it is.... but really want this waiting time to get over.... mine is 44xx so it will take atleast one more week and that is somewhat killing me..... good part is we are getting to know about minutes to minutes details on this forum but sad part comes when everyone starts getting and we dont get it on time...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PCC's are issued per Country AND NOT City specific.

You might want to check with the Concerned Embassies of those countries OR just google out the relevant information.


Following is an excerpt from IMMI website.



> *Police certificates*
> 
> Police certificates are also known as a penal clearance certificate in some countries. If you need information regarding penal clearance/police certificates for a citizenship application refer to the information on the Good character and offences page on the citizenship website.
> 
> ...






simranhp said:


> 30 + 15 + 10 + 5 {A + St + Eng + SS- NSW}
> 
> "what is your prof code?"
> 
> ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

amiAus said:


> Ha ha wish they had told me..I would not have applied till the last day..Anyways all the best man for your visa stage
> 
> Hello Geets,Your Signature says 46XX and you say 44XX...Anomalies
> 
> Mine is 44XX as well so might take the same time frame but just hoping it comes sooner


oh it was a typo and i corrected it as well but i think it din happen.. my srn is 46xx not 44xx


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please guide me, how to get NSW SS for my skill computer networks. I have submitted EOI with 55 points???/

Please help and guide


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

Thanks and goodgood luck to you too.. cheers


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

geets said:


> Congratz sri ram... all the best for next step


Thank you geets!
Wishing everyone here all the very best and hoping to hear the good news from all of you!


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hi Simran..My SRN is 44XX as well and i got the invite on 15th as well...Only difference is i applied on 15th itself..ha ha


I think you'd be getting it by this week or max next week buddy
Don't worry! Everyone will get the approval!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Ha ha Geets. Thank you so much for your kind words. Mine is 44XX series and I have applied on 15th May..I hope you will need to change your statement now


Lol i also got the invitation on 15th and took my leisure time to apply on 19th and got SRN 46XX , looks like i should have reacted fast ...


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

happycory said:


> hey, got you, the rare mate from EA group


What's your story mate???


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts 

Please advise in my case, most of my work experience is out of my home country (india)
Should I have to submit all my work permits issued by relevant countries with my visa application or only first page of my current passport.

Please give me your valuable suggestion if someone knows and had experienced the same situation.

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

One has to submit *Passport first and last page and any stamped pages* (VISA labels with Entry and Exit Stamps)




bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Please advise in my case, most of my work experience is out of my home country (india)
> Should I have to submit all my work permits issued by relevant countries with my visa application or only first page of my current passport.
> ...


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > All 7 May invited people should get nomination by this week.
> ...


You will get your approval in a week. Note my words 'No news means Good news'


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Experts - 

I have a question. I am waiting for my IELTS result which is due on June 12th. I suppose that new CSOL will be published for NSW after July 1st. I have 55 points as of now without IELTS and SS points and I intend to apply for 261313 (Software Engineer) Subclass 190 in case I dont get a 7 band in all the modules for IELTS.

My questions is that if there is any possibility that ICT occupations specifically Software Engineer will not be included in the latest CSOL after july 1st. I have heard that they are flagged.

If I apply for an EOI and state nomination before July 1st and the CSOL changes after July 1st and doesnt include 261313, will my application stand valid or be cancelled and i will have to apply against when its opened again? 

Is there any cut off date for applying for NSW sponsorahip before july 1st?

Please experts help me with these questions.

Regards.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

momentum said:


> Experts -
> 
> I have a question. I am waiting for my IELTS result which is due on June 12th. I suppose that new CSOL will be published for NSW after July 1st. I have 55 points as of now without IELTS and SS points and I intend to apply for 261313 (Software Engineer) Subclass 190 in case I dont get a 7 band in all the modules for IELTS.
> 
> ...


There is 0% chance that 261313 will not be in the SOL or even CSOL next year... 70% of NSW's invites and nominations are given to 261313... So don't worry... We will be in the list next year... I am also reappearing for IELTS this month and planing for 189 next year...


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Tanzeel said:


> momentum said:
> 
> 
> > Experts -
> ...


Whats ur points breakdown? I wanted to go for 189 too but it all depends on my IELTS score, so fingers crossed. I dont plan to take it the second time, will instead go for 190.


----------



## Houseg (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Experts
I have recieved my invite to lodge visa application for 190. The invite states my points as 60. I had applied with 55 points ofr NSW EOI. Now does the invite is showing 5 points added to 55 or is it some kind of error in my apppication (though it was lodged with 55 points specificly).


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

The five points are for the invitation itself.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi buddy ,

Congratulations
Can you please provide the points breakdown , Ur job code , ielts , date of invitation for nomination , work experience and ax deduction and mainly SRN . This is will be really helpful for us . Thanks


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Another Day today. Lets see who all get lucky


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Yup I was hoping for this week but I think it will be next week. I am not sure about that as well as people have been waiting for more than a month as well. I think this literally depends on the case officer.


sriramvemuri said:


> I think you'd be getting it by this week or max next week buddy
> Don't worry! Everyone will get the approval!


Ha ha Andrew. Dnt worry. You can be lucky too. Some people have the approval in just 10 days


andrew64 said:


> Lol i also got the invitation on 15th and took my leisure time to apply on 19th and got SRN 46XX , looks like i should have reacted fast ...


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> What's your story mate???


similar with you

Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
NSW - SS: 05
IELTS: 6
Occupation: Civil Engineers (233211)
EOI Submitted (190 - NSW): 29-May-2015
NSW invitation: Waiting
NSW SS Approval: Waiting
Elodge: Waiting
190 Grant: Waiting


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

did they really stopped sending further invitations


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*good news*

Hi guys , 

Happy to share the gd news that i got the 2 approval emails . Thanks all for your support . 

Specially for Jitan for all the guidance 

Ielts ( 9,9,8.5,7.5)
Work experience ( 3 months after ACS deduction )
Studies - ECE graduate . 
Invited on 15th and applied on 19th , SRN 46xx

Will start my next tedious journey . Wish you all the best in approvals and invitations


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Happy to share the gd news that i got the 2 approval emails . Thanks all for your support .
> 
> ...


Congratulations Andrew! 
All the best for the next step!


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

congratulation!



andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Happy to share the gd news that i got the 2 approval emails . Thanks all for your support .
> 
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hey All

Sharing the good news with you all. Just recieved two golden Emails.

Point Score:65(INCLUDING 5 NSW SS)
IELTS:7
Job Code:Analyst Programmer
NSW Application Date: 15th May 2015
NSW Approval Date:3rd June 2015
SRN:44XX

Thanks alot for your support. Could anyone please help me with the next steps?

Regards
Ami


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations Andrew


andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Happy to share the gd news that i got the 2 approval emails . Thanks all for your support .
> 
> ...


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Has NSW stopped sending invitations?? please update!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Congratulations Andrew


Hi buddy congrats to you too  my target it some how complete the VISA lodging asap and lock the EOI .


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Happy to share the gd news that i got the 2 approval emails . Thanks all for your support .
> 
> ...


*Congratulations andrew64... very happy for you mate... wish you best of luck for the next Visa step...!!!*


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Yes even I will trying for that. Please guide me about the next steps


andrew64 said:


> Hi buddy congrats to you too  my target it some how complete the VISA lodging asap and lock the EOI .



All the very best everyone. You will be getting your approvals soon


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Hey All
> 
> Sharing the good news with you all. Just recieved two golden Emails.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations Ami... very happy for you mate... wish you best of luck for the next Visa step...!!!
*


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Vipan, 

Yesterday i came to know from my agent and they intimated me that the quota for 261313 for subclass 190 got over for this year. So, they ask me to wait for next July or try to improve your IELTS. 

I am not sure either this is the correct Info but requesting the forum guys to update if any one heard such Info.


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, 

My ACS is completed on June 2013 and as per the ACS the validity period of this document is 2 years. So, ACS expires on this month June 2015. I heard from my friends that as per the new rule the ACS and IELTS has changed the validity poeriod for 3 years. 

Guys, Could you please confirm me on the same?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations. ....


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Happy to share the gd news that i got the 2 approval emails . Thanks all for your support .
> 
> ...


Congrats Dude,
With this IELTS result they should have given you priority :heh:


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Congratssss

Mine 45** 

Waiting waiting waiting


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

*Thank you so much Ricks. Yours will be on its way..Thanks
*



Ricks1990 said:


> *Congratulations Ami... very happy for you mate... wish you best of luck for the next Visa step...!!!
> *


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Many many congratulations Andrew & AmiAus for your approval & best of luck to visa process. 

Guys wait & watch everybody will get approval.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

*

Hi Jeeten/All

Requesting your expert advice.

1)Can i lodge my application today with whatever documents I have and can upload the others later?Will this be beneficial for me incase of Case officer allocation?

2)As I am in Australia right now how should I apply for PCC for me and my wife? Will there be two seperate PCC considering she works in Syd and i am based in Brisbane?

3)How should i start PCC?

4)Can i do PCC and medicals now itself or shall i wait till the time case officer allocates them?

5)I have my passport certified by JP but i do not have all the stamped pages scanned yet so I am planning not to upload the passport bit tomorrow.Hope that should be ok.

Thanks
Ami

*


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Vicky


Vicky2015 said:


> Many many congratulations Andrew & AmiAus for your approval & best of luck to visa process.
> 
> Guys wait & watch everybody will get approval.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Vicky2015 said:


> Many many congratulations Andrew & AmiAus for your approval & best of luck to visa process.
> 
> Guys wait & watch everybody will get approval.


Hope your words come true


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Applying for partner*

Hi Guys , 

Need you advise . I am planning marry after 8 months .During my EOI since things are not sure i never include the details about partner . Now , is it possible add the details in the Visa lodging state or any other choices . Thanks


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Happy to share the gd news that i got the 2 approval emails . Thanks all for your support .
> 
> ...


Congratz Andrew......


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

amiAus said:


> Hey All
> 
> Sharing the good news with you all. Just recieved two golden Emails.
> 
> ...


Hey Ami !!! See I told you  Hearty congratulation to both of you...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

*All the best to rest !!! Everyone will get it this month, God Bless all*


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Thank you Geets,you were totally correct..Thank you..Now I am waiting for some clarification from Jeeten


geets said:


> Hey Ami !!! See I told you  Hearty congratulation to both of you...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

amiAus said:


> *Thank you so much Ricks. Yours will be on its way..Thanks
> *


Thank you so much for your kind words... wish you best of luck for the next step ...!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations Andrew!!!!


ALL THE BEST with The VISA Stage!!!





andrew64 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Happy to share the gd news that i got the 2 approval emails . Thanks all for your support .
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations Ami!!!!


ALL THE BEST with The VISA Stage!!!






amiAus said:


> Hey All
> 
> Sharing the good news with you all. Just recieved two golden Emails.
> 
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

hI Jeetendra

Could you please answer some of my questions?

Thanks
Ami


Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations Andrew!!!!
> 
> 
> ALL THE BEST with The VISA Stage!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have just started.


Give me some time will look into your queries.





amiAus said:


> hI Jeetendra
> 
> Could you please answer some of my questions?
> 
> ...


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

friends , please telll me i have a doubt in my mind. 
As i have applied for state nomination on behalf of my wife. And already got the invitation from nsw . And now just waiting for the approval to come. 

My question is if i get the approval .While filing the visa. Do we have to submit the income tax returns , is that a mandate , Because we have not availed any points from experience.

Our points break down is like this - Age - 30 , education - 15 , english - 10 , state nomination - 5 , experience - 0 

So do we still need to show the income tax return ?

Also i have no idea how to update the excel sheet . Please update it from my behalf too.


Software Engineer - 261313

PTE- L-78 ,R-77 , W-84, S- 72
Name - Jas 
Ref - 45XX
Eoi Submitted - 12th May
Invite from Nsw - 15th May
SUBMITTED ON - 16TH May
Waiting For Approval


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Thank you Jeeten


Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations Ami!!!!
> 
> 
> ALL THE BEST with The VISA Stage!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline....





amiAus said:


> *
> 
> Hi Jeeten/All
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As you aren't claiming ANY points for employment MOST probably CO might NOT even ask for Employment related documents.


So no need to upload IT returns.


Applicants have to submit evidence for the scenarios where THEY are claiming points. IF you have Offer and Relieving letters for Employments then just upload them. No need to upload any other Employment related documents.




monrick05 said:


> friends , please telll me i have a doubt in my mind.
> As i have applied for state nomination on behalf of my wife. And already got the invitation from nsw . And now just waiting for the approval to come.
> 
> My question is if i get the approval .While filing the visa. Do we have to submit the income tax returns , is that a mandate , Because we have not availed any points from experience.
> ...


----------



## NJP (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations Amiaus and Andrew.All the very best.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....


Based on 190 check list 

Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application.

i thought biographical pages means it is 1st page , may be I am wrong . does this means all the stamped pages.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Include ALL stamped or observation pages.




andrew64 said:


> Based on 190 check list
> 
> Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application.
> 
> i thought biographical pages means it is 1st page , may be I am wrong . does this means all the stamped pages.


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Any "external auditor"with 55 points received invitation to apply ?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Finally got two approval mails from my agent.Actually he received on 22nd May only but didn't communicate to me till today .Thanks all for your support..

261313 
55+5 
IELTS 7
Invite :24th April 
Applied :28th April 
Approval :22nd May

Thanks and Wish you good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Prasad_aus said:


> Finally got two approval mails from my agent.Actually he received on 22nd May only but didn't communicate to me till today .Thanks all for your support..
> 
> 261313
> 55+5
> ...


happy for you bro , better reconsider your agent .


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Prasad_aus said:


> Finally got two approval mails from my agent.Actually he received on 22nd May only but didn't communicate to me till today .Thanks all for your support..
> 
> 261313
> 55+5
> ...


Congratulations to you Prasad... all the best for your final step


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and ALL THE BEST with VISA Stage!!!





Prasad_aus said:


> Finally got two approval mails from my agent.Actually he received on 22nd May only but didn't communicate to me till today .Thanks all for your support..
> 
> 261313
> 55+5
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

*You have been a charm Jeeten. One stop solution for all queries..I wish I could give you all the reputation from this site. Thank you so much,from your answers I guess I should apply my visa today and will keep on uploading the documents in sometime

Another question I have is whether we need all the documents color scanned or Justice of peace certified documents are fine to upload?

*


Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amiAus said:


> *You have been a charm Jeeten. One stop solution for all queries..I wish I could give you all the reputation from this site. Thank you so much,from your answers I guess I should apply my visa today and will keep on uploading the documents in sometime[*




Can we able to edit the form if i have make any careless mistakes after paying the fee .


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Mr-J said:


> Any "external auditor"with 55 points received invitation to apply ?


Not yet bro


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.


IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.


MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. *OR* .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.




amiAus said:


> *You have been a charm Jeeten. One stop solution for all queries..I wish I could give you all the reputation from this site. Thank you so much,from your answers I guess I should apply my visa today and will keep on uploading the documents in sometime
> 
> Another question I have is whether we need all the documents color scanned or Justice of peace certified documents are fine to upload?
> 
> *


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

encore007 said:


> Not yet bro


Hey bro , 
Can I go for second skill assessment ( General Accountant ) to the same accounting body (CPA AUSTRALIA) which gave me first positive skill assessment (which I got for an external auditor) . They would not revoke my first assessment outcome it right ??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you can use *Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)* to correct any incorrect information THAT you may have given in your visa application.


*REF:* *VISA Applicants (TAB) >> After you have applied (section)*





andrew64 said:


> Can we able to edit the form if i have make any careless mistakes after paying the fee .


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.
> 
> 
> IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.
> ...


After paying the Visa fee and submit the application , lets say if want any careless mistake are we able to edit the form .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Refer to my following post:*




Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes you can use *Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)* to correct any incorrect information THAT you may have given in your visa application.
> 
> 
> *REF:* *VISA Applicants (TAB) >> After you have applied (section)*





andrew64 said:


> After paying the Visa fee and submit the application , lets say if want any careless mistake are we able to edit the form .


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Now I think most of our frens got the approval mail.... now I am left.... hope to get the approval mail soon .... this waiting time is really killing me :!


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

dear friends,
i would appreciate if you answer my question,

now i have 55 points and i am waiting for nsw invitation, but in few months i would get 5 more score for my work experience so my score would be 60, i want to know to apply for 189 visa sub class i should submit a new eoi at that time or i should make some changes in my current eoi?

thank you in advance


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

amiAus said:


> Hey All
> 
> Sharing the good news with you all. Just recieved two golden Emails.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate! 
I remember telling you just yesterday that you'd be getting it by this week! 
All the best for the next step buddy!


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

geets said:


> Now I think most of our frens got the approval mail.... now I am left.... hope to get the approval mail soon .... this waiting time is really killing me :!


Don't worry geets. Your approval is just on the way. Everyone's going to get it! ☺


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

sriramvemuri said:


> Don't worry geets. Your approval is just on the way. Everyone's going to get it! ☺


Wish your words come true soon :fingerscrossed: All the best to everyone who is waiting!!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

geets said:


> Wish your words come true soon :fingerscrossed: All the best to everyone who is waiting!!


Best of luck....


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow thank you Lord Jesus Christ! After less than a month of applying for SS, I am now nominated and invited for 190! Never expect it to be very easy and fast process. Considering my 485 is expiring this 24 June so this is such a huge relief as I know I will not be required to leave the country during 190 process.

Thanks so much for every input. This is the best forum ever where everyone respects each other and helps each other as best as one can. I wish you all the very best of luck and please never give up  if anybody has any questions, I will be very happy to help as best as I can


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

I am also waiting for golden chance. ..


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> Prasad_aus said:
> 
> 
> > Vicky2015 said:
> ...


So Prasad, how about my words on this??? 

Congratulations buddy and best wishes for visa process.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

LassieJr said:


> Wow thank you Lord Jesus Christ! After less than a month of applying for SS, I am now nominated and invited for 190! Never expect it to be very easy and fast process. Considering my 485 is expiring this 24 June so this is such a huge relief as I know I will not be required to leave the country during 190 process.
> 
> Thanks so much for every input. This is the best forum ever where everyone respects each other and helps each other as best as one can. I wish you all the very best of luck and please never give up
> 
> ...


Congratulations. ..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations & ALL THE BEST with VISA STAGE!!!





LassieJr said:


> Wow thank you Lord Jesus Christ! After less than a month of applying for SS, I am now nominated and invited for 190! Never expect it to be very easy and fast process. Considering my 485 is expiring this 24 June so this is such a huge relief as I know I will not be required to leave the country during 190 process.
> 
> Thanks so much for every input. This is the best forum ever where everyone respects each other and helps each other as best as one can. I wish you all the very best of luck and please never give up  if anybody has any questions, I will be very happy to help as best as I can


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

LassieJr said:


> Wow thank you Lord Jesus Christ! After less than a month of applying for SS, I am now nominated and invited for 190! Never expect it to be very easy and fast process. Considering my 485 is expiring this 24 June so this is such a huge relief as I know I will not be required to leave the country during 190 process.
> 
> Thanks so much for every input. This is the best forum ever where everyone respects each other and helps each other as best as one can. I wish you all the very best of luck and please never give up
> 
> ...


Many congratulations mate and best wishes for your visa process.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Prasad_aus said:


> Finally got two approval mails from my agent.Actually he received on 22nd May only but didn't communicate to me till today .Thanks all for your support..
> 
> 261313
> 55+5
> ...


Congratulations Prasad... wish you best of all for the next and final step...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

JUST go ahead and update your Current EOI now.


Select "*Visa Type*" as *Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)* in addition to existing *Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)*


For your Current Employment leave your "To Date" as BLANK, THEN when you are eligible for the additional points THAT time your EOI points would be auto calculated by SkillSelect.



nasti said:


> dear friends,
> i would appreciate if you answer my question,
> 
> now i have 55 points and i am waiting for nsw invitation, but in few months i would get 5 more score for my work experience so my score would be 60, i want to know to apply for 189 visa sub class i should submit a new eoi at that time or i should make some changes in my current eoi?
> ...


----------



## Wizardche_13 (May 22, 2015)

Congratulations LassieJr! My friend just got her nomination and invitation from skill select as well (General Accountant, SRN 44xx invited May 15 with 55+5pts). Wish all of you waiting for approval will receive it soon.




LassieJr said:


> Wow thank you Lord Jesus Christ! After less than a month of applying for SS, I am now nominated and invited for 190! Never expect it to be very easy and fast process. Considering my 485 is expiring this 24 June so this is such a huge relief as I know I will not be required to leave the country during 190 process.
> 
> Thanks so much for every input. This is the best forum ever where everyone respects each other and helps each other as best as one can. I wish you all the very best of luck and please never give up  if anybody has any questions, I will be very happy to help as best as I can


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

LassieJr said:


> Wow thank you Lord Jesus Christ! After less than a month of applying for SS, I am now nominated and invited for 190! Never expect it to be very easy and fast process. Considering my 485 is expiring this 24 June so this is such a huge relief as I know I will not be required to leave the country during 190 process.
> 
> Thanks so much for every input. This is the best forum ever where everyone respects each other and helps each other as best as one can. I wish you all the very best of luck and please never give up  if anybody has any questions, I will be very happy to help as best as I can


Congratulations LassieJr... wish you best of luck for the next and final step...


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mates
I went through the spread sheet and found that one structure engineer got the nomination with serial no 50xx
How is this possible.NSW is still processing till serial no 46xx
Is this really happened or incorrect information is updated in the sheet.
Please advise if someone knows about the fact.

Secondly how NSW is alloting the SRN.is it only for 190 nomination applications or involving other visa categories sush as 489, business investments and other state visas.

Lastly how NSW nominating according to SRN or some other selection criteria.
Thanks


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.
> 
> 
> IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.
> ...



Hi jeeten. .. I still waiting for your answer about my invitation of 489 visa to Ss in murray nsw. 
Age..30point
Competent english... 0
Qualifications. ....10 point
State nomination. ..10 point
Experience. .................5 point
Australian study. .........5 point
Job code..............351411 cook
Eoi................ 13 May 2015
Please any hope to get invitation in this month or when?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Hope your Query is answered!*



AFTER skimming through your profile and occupation requirement on NSW and DIBP website I have come to following conclusion (_THIS IS MY PERSONAL OPINION_):


You might want work on your English Language Test score in order to be eligible for getting an INVITE from NSW for applying for SS Nomination for subclass 489.


*It seems you aren't eligible* "Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading)."


*Skilled regional nominated migration (489) | Minimum Eligibility Requirements*




deepgill said:


> Hi jeeten. .. I still waiting for your answer about my invitation of 489 visa to Ss in murray nsw.
> Age..30point
> Competent english... 0
> Qualifications. ....10 point
> ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Mates
> I went through the spread sheet and found that one structure engineer got the nomination with serial no 50xx
> How is this possible.NSW is still processing till serial no 46xx
> Is this really happened or incorrect information is updated in the sheet.
> ...


It seems that NSW uses same SRN series for 188 and 190. Not 489.
188 are very few. So one can consider the SRN series allotted to only NSW SS application only. It's assigned only after clicking "pay now" tab on SS application page.


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hi jeeten. .. I still waiting for your answer about my invitation of 489 visa to Ss in murray nsw.
> Age..30point
> Competent english... 0
> Qualifications. ....10 point
> ...


 i am not sure but i think cook should have 5 years of experience in order to get 489 from murray . you can check this link .thanks
http://www.rdamurray.org.au/images/pdfs/Murray Webpage 16042014 RDA.pdf


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Jeeten

Where can i find the medical clinics in Australia? I can only see a list of clinics for outside countries.

Thanks
Ami


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Health examinations in Australia !*


*Bupa Medical Visa Services* is the current migration medical services provider which conducts health examinations in Australia


*Arranging a health examination | Health examinations in Australia*





amiAus said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> Where can i find the medical clinics in Australia? I can only see a list of clinics for outside countries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick suggestion I want, while filling PCC form is it recommended/beneficial to give References mobile numbers as these are not mandatory fields.
Any one who got PCC issued the same day who mentioned or not mentioned his/her references mobile number???

Thanks


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER skimming through your profile and occupation requirement on NSW and DIBP website I have come to following conclusion (_THIS IS MY PERSONAL OPINION_):
> 
> 
> You might want work on your English Language Test score in order to be eligible for getting an INVITE from NSW for applying for SS Nomination for subclass 489.
> ...


Jeeten I have 6 each in each module but overall 6.5


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

muz068 said:


> encore007 said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet bro
> ...


They will revoke the first one.
That's the main problem.
Even i think now that i was stupid to nominate this occupation. I should have gone for accountant general.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi Jeeten,

Your help is always much appreciated and in return we can give you likes only 

I will be making 3 PCC, one from home country, one from previous overseas and one current overseas. In this case, which PCC would affect my IED date, my home country or current overseas country?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

THEN you might want to increase it to OVER 7 in each module. This would further enhance your profile.


Also for A Cook - "Minimum 5 years work experience as a Cook in Commercial Kitchen" is required.


*REF: * *Skilled Regional Sponsored Visas from qualified applicants*


Do you have it?





deepgill said:


> Jeeten I have 6 each in each module but overall 6.5


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PCC from your Current overseas country (_which is also termed as Country of Usual residence_) might determine your IED.


If you really like my comments/views, then kindly HIT the *Thanks *button for those Posts.


WHEN we meet in Australia/anywhere you can give me a party.




najamgk said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Your help is always much appreciated and in return we can give you likes only
> 
> I will be making 3 PCC, one from home country, one from previous overseas and one current overseas. In this case, which PCC would affect my IED date, my home country or current overseas country?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> THEN you might want to increase it to OVER 7 in each module. This would further enhance your profile.
> 
> 
> Also for A Cook - "Minimum 5 years work experience as a Cook in Commercial Kitchen" is required.
> ...


Jeeten I have 2 years unpaid work experience in Australia. Will it be considered? 
Currently I have four year experience.
Sorry I already got Eoi.
I have submitted my application for state sponcrship on 13 May 2015.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As you have already submitted your NSW SS Nomination Application, THEN you would get to know the result from NSW Dept regarding your unpaid work experience.


ALL THE BEST!!!



deepgill said:


> Jeeten I have 2 years unpaid work experience in Australia. Will it be considered?
> Currently I have four year experience.
> Sorry I already got Eoi.
> I have submitted my application for state sponcrship on 13 May 2015.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As you have already submitted your NSW SS Nomination Application, THEN you would get to know the result from NSW Dept regarding your unpaid work experience.
> 
> 
> ALL THE BEST!!!
> ...


Ok Jeeten. ... thanks a lot


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

_*Someone completely erased the data from the Excel sheet... admin please restore it..*_


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

I have a very important question.

I have positive assessment under Accountant general but later I assessed under Taxation Accountant, both from ICA. Will my first assessment be revoked or become invalid?

Please kindly answer my query 

Many Thanks


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

ahsa said:


> I have a very important question.
> 
> I have positive assessment under Accountant general but later I assessed under Taxation Accountant, both from ICA. Will my first assessment be revoked or become invalid?
> 
> ...


If it is from different assessing authorities then it won't get revoked.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

can i apply for NSW sponsorship now..? my agent confusing me and says its closed..i am in "software engineer" lot.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The less *SAID*/*DISCUSSED* about agents/consultants the better.


You can lodge your EOI for subclass 190 and select "NSW" as *Preferred locations within Australia*.


THEN wait for NSW to invite you to apply for NSW SS Nomination Application based on your EOI details.

FEW people were invited within 15-20 days of submitting their EOI AND few are waiting since last 2-3 months.


*REF:* *Skilled nominated migration (190)*



Janardhan.G said:


> can i apply for NSW sponsorship now..? my agent confusing me and says its closed..i am in "software engineer" lot.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

ahsa said:


> I have a very important question.
> 
> I have positive assessment under Accountant general but later I assessed under Taxation Accountant, both from ICA. Will my first assessment be revoked or become invalid?
> 
> ...





encore007 said:


> If it is from different assessing authorities then it won't get revoked.


Have seen somewhere here that only ICA allows two Skill Assessments at a time... but I am not 100% sure... wait for some time, I hope that Jeeten will give you a correct and legitimate answer to your query...


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Please may the admin restore the spreadsheet... some mate has just messed ..

Regards..


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Online From Visa lodging .*

Hi Guys , 

WHo ever applied the online Visa , please help in this queries . 

(1) In the employment history , we need to give a date for "TO date" field , won't allow to leave like EOI . How did you guys fill for the current employment . 

(2) Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?


Let say now your living in a foreign country , lets keep in Australia , so the country of residence in Australia . And other countries you can select the country your Native to , So in the date do we need to give from our birth or just the last 10 years , its never clearly mentioned .


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

muz068 said:


> Hey bro ,
> Can I go for second skill assessment ( General Accountant ) to the same accounting body (CPA AUSTRALIA) which gave me first positive skill assessment (which I got for an external auditor) . They would not revoke my first assessment outcome it right ??


yes you may, but why accountant ?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> _*Someone completely erased the data from the Excel sheet... admin please restore it..*_


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

...


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

Mr-J said:


> yes you may, but why accountant ?


*No you cant . Got an email from CPA that first assessment will be invalidated* .

I will onlu change it if Accountants remain on the sol as well as NSW (SOL) which would be updated by first week of July


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

NHas NSW stopped sending fresh invites

Are the curtains down for this Australian year

Really feeling betrayed, not even even a single state inviting after 1 year


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Mr-J said:


> yes you may, but why accountant ?


I had the same question but I got clear answer after an inquiry from CA Australia. Any multiple positive assessment from CA (Chartered Accountants Australia) will be valid and initial assessment will not be revoked. However, according to CPA they will revoke initial assessment and validate only the latest one. 

Regards


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Can anyone please update if NSW is still sending fresh invitations. 

I applied on 22 May 2015 under Taxation Accountant.

Age: 26 = 30
Bachelor Degree = 15
PTE Academic (all compo above 65) = 10
Professional year = 5
Australian study = 5
NSW state nomination = 5

Total including state sponsorship = 70 points.

No reply yet!!!


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

Damn, some one messed up the spreadsheet, and probably be accountant guy who left filter of it there.


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

i cant find my entry now


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Jeeten

How much time does it take to get a CO allocated after lodging?

Thanks
Ami


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As per the current TREND, 45-60 days for CO allocation after submitting VISA application.





amiAus said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> How much time does it take to get a CO allocated after lodging?
> 
> ...


----------



## wudichuanji (Jun 4, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> How much time does it take to get a CO allocated after lodging?
> 
> ...


Want to ask the same question as well.

Mine is 

261111 ICT BUSINESS ANALYSTS

Age: 27 = 30
Master Degree = 15
Professional year = 5
NAATI = 5
Australian study = 5
1 Year experience in 
NSW state nomination = 5

2015:
NSW SS: 19 May 2015
NSW invite: XX June 2015 (I hope)
SRN 46XX

And I want to know I provide work reference, play slip, PYAG, super statement, but I am no longer work in there anymore, but for the time I worked is long enough, will it be a problem?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

*"This is all assumption or observation nothing Official"*

What I am seeing is, the Reference numbers have started from 24XX and the last reference number I am seeing is exceeding 50XX, this means they have sent more than *2,600* invites between 2nd April to 20th May 2015. If we say 100 people have withdrawn their case or neglected the invite, we still have *2,500* invites given out. So the thing is, they have sent *1852-250*_(nominations in April)_=*1,602* nominations before April and _(May be)_ *2,500* Nominations after April till 20th May _(I haven't seen any rejections yet, so considering every invite as a Nomination)_, the total number of Nominations have reached *4,102* in this fiscal year. So this means, we should not expect *ANY MORE* invites from NSW in June. They have completed their quota efficiently within the given time period. Well done NSW Trade & Investment!


----------



## Deepak yr (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have applied for the EOI on 22 May 2015 with 65 points for occupation 261313. 

when Can I expect to get an invitation ?

Skilled - Subclass 190 | Software Engineer - 261313

March 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
30/05/2014 - ACS Outcome Positive
18/03/2015 - PTE Results (L-70, R-74, W-74, S-70 | Overall - 72)
22/05/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 points 


Thanks!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF your employment and documents provided are genuine THEN irrespective of your employment tenure/current employment status there would NEVER be any issue/concern. 




wudichuanji said:


> Want to ask the same question as well.
> 
> Mine is
> 
> ...





Jeeten#80 said:


> As per the current TREND, 45-60 days for CO allocation after submitting VISA application.





amiAus said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> How much time does it take to get a CO allocated after lodging?
> 
> ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Any nomination approval email today ????


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

nasti said:


> dear friends,
> i would appreciate if you answer my question,
> 
> now i have 55 points and i am waiting for nsw invitation, but in few months i would get 5 more score for my work experience so my score would be 60, i want to know to apply for 189 visa sub class i should submit a new eoi at that time or i should make some changes in my current eoi?
> ...


hi, i too have the same case, after Jun15th my experience is 8years and will get 5 points, so my 55 will be come 60. did you get any answers from the forum.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> *"This is all assumption or observation nothing Official"*
> 
> What I am seeing is, the Reference numbers have started from 24XX and the last reference number I am seeing is exceeding 50XX, this means they have sent more than *2,600* invites between 2nd April to 20th May 2015. If we say 100 people have withdrawn their case or neglected the invite, we still have *2,500* invites given out. So the thing is, they have sent *1852-250*_(nominations in April)_=*1,602* nominations before April and _(May be)_ *2,500* Nominations after April till 20th May _(I haven't seen any rejections yet, so considering every invite as a Nomination)_, the total number of Nominations have reached *4,102* in this fiscal year. So this means, we should not expect *ANY MORE* invites from NSW in June. They have completed their quota efficiently within the given time period. Well done NSW Trade & Investment!


i think you are wrong with computation. why you need to deduct 250 from 1852? 1852 is The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015. Thus 250 is included in 1852.

so 4000-1852 = 2148 - the number of invites from May to June 30. However, I don't know the number of invites for the month of May. I'm sure the table from skillselect will be updated in few days or weeks. lets wait...

and I am not expecting to get the invite because i just got 55pts... all the hopeful applicants for 189 will apply for 190 because the ict was closed in 189. haaayyyy


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> i think you are wrong with computation. why you need to deduct 250 from 1852? 1852 is The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015. Thus 250 is included in 1852.
> 
> so 4000-1852 = 2148 - the number of invites from May to June 30. However, I don't know the number of invites for the month of May. I'm sure the table from skillselect will be updated in few days or weeks. lets wait...
> 
> and I am not expecting to get the invite because i just got 55pts... all the hopeful applicants for 189 will apply for 190 because the ict was closed in 189. haaayyyy


Nobody is more anxious to get an invite than me... I hope all my assumptions goes wrong and they have 1000 more invites to give out... and everyone in this forum gets the invite and nomination... Tomorrow is the last day... usually they send invites on Friday (except last two)... Lets all hope and pray that they start sending invites again...


----------



## sapna.bediamex (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,
This is Sapna.I got an Invite on 15 th of May to apply for NSW SS( Internal Auditor). Could anyone of you tell me the chances of getting Visa once the Invite is received.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Tanzeel said:


> Nobody is more anxious to get an invite than me... I hope all my assumptions goes wrong and they have 1000 more invites to give out... and everyone in this forum gets the invite and nomination... Tomorrow is the last day... usually they send invites on Friday (except last two)... Lets all hope and pray that they start sending invites again...


You are correct tanzeel.
NSW has completed their job of sending invitation mails. Now they are just clearing up all lodged applications and sending nominations. We have to wait for July. Then majority of 60 and above pointers will go for 189. Only those will remain whose occupation will not be included in DIBP SOL. 
Till then wait...


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales

Read this!!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ahsa said:


> Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> Read this!!!


Old one...probably updated in mid April.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> Read this!!!


Please read the last sentence of first para... That's what I am saying... I think, all the allocated places for 2014-15 are now filled.


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

sapna.bediamex said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is Sapna.I got an Invite on 15 th of May to apply for NSW SS( Internal Auditor). Could anyone of you tell me the chances of getting Visa once the Invite is received.


Hi Sapna

I think it's 100% chance of invite by DIBP once you're nominated (it's stated on trade.gov.au). As long as you have successful outcome of SS, DIBP will email you the invitation to apply for 190 straight away. So make sure you have all necessary documents for SS in order to be invited for 190. Cheers


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Please, people update the spreadsheet, there is no all the data that was previously inside, some f-* deleted and thanks again to the admin almost everything has been restored.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=610498803

Regards.


----------



## captain_gerrard (Mar 20, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Please, people update the spreadsheet, there is no all the data that was previously inside, some f-* deleted and thanks again to the admin almost everything has been restored.
> 
> 
> Regards.


Sorry, but I cannot understand
What is this excel sheet ?


----------



## nkalisetti (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi I am regular follower of this forum
Thanks everyone for your expert advices.
Did anyone receive nomination approval over last 3 days
Haven't seen any updates. Wanted to the latest srn series approved.


----------



## wudichuanji (Jun 4, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Old one...probably updated in mid April.


From the web-site code:

<meta name="DCTERMS.issued" content="2015-05-22" />

seems to be updated in 22 May


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Any fresh invites from NSW?


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Please, people update the spreadsheet, there is no all the data that was previously inside, some f-* deleted and thanks again to the admin almost everything has been restored.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=610498803
> 
> Regards.


How to update this? They put my country as Australia and that may confuse a lot of people. I'm trying to type it in but it doesn't allow me for some reason


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

Need Help !

People who are acca member , I just want to know what did have you put as your education in you EOI because when I select ACCA I get 10 points though I should be getting 15 points as it equivalent to australian Bachelor degree


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Where do you get approval mails..in email id or EOI?

My srn 45** where is my approval


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> Where do you get approval mails..in email id or EOI?
> 
> My srn 45** where is my approval


email , what is your job code . I think they are clearing the software engineers and developers.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

General accountant :-(


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Alena123 said:


> Where do you get approval mails..in email id or EOI?
> 
> My srn 45** where is my approval


Approval mail comes in email. Check your junk. Also, immediately after that you get skill select invitation email along with invite in your skill select eoi


----------



## Harisingh (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello champions ,
How are you all ? hope we all doing well slowely ! 

EOI submission :20 feb 2015 
ACS:261111
: ICT BUSINESS ANALYST 
Experience : No 
IELTS : overall 6.5 
Submit with 55 for extra 5 points for NSW . Still waiting !!!
Would like to hear your views my friends .


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Any official confirmation if invitations are closed from NSW???


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Where do you get approval mails..in email id or EOI?
> 
> My srn 45** where is my approval


NSW Trade & Investment contact *you* or *your authorised representative by email at your EOI email address* once a decision is made, or if further information is required



Alena123 said:


> General accountant :-(


Don't worry mate... my SRN is *44xx* and I am still waiting... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Any official confirmation if invitations are closed from NSW???


No official confirmation so for... !!!


----------



## Harisingh (Jun 5, 2015)

*Harisingh*

Yet not heard from any sources . Hope at lease get email from skillselect


----------



## Harisingh (Jun 5, 2015)

*Harisingh*



ahsa said:


> Any official confirmation if invitations are closed from NSW???


Haven't heard from anywhere that means still they are inviting but top priority goes to 60+ points still going on . So no idea when 55 people will get any reply


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Harisingh said:


> Haven't heard from anywhere that means still they are inviting but top priority goes to 60+ points still going on . So no idea when 55 people will get any reply


I am with 70 points, waiting since 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Harisingh (Jun 5, 2015)

Ahsa 2 weeks ? , mine are 14 weeks since submited EOI.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ahsa said:


> I am with 70 points, waiting since 2 weeks!!!


If you have not received any mail even with 70 points that only and only means NSW has closed sending invitation mails.


----------



## wudichuanji (Jun 4, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> If you have not received any mail even with 70 points that only and only means NSW has closed sending invitation mails.


Same here. 70 points and wait for NSW invitation for 2 weeks + 3 days already.


----------



## adityamehra82 (May 31, 2015)

wudichuanji said:


> Same here. 70 points and wait for NSW invitation for 2 weeks + 3 days already.


70+5 points on EOI. Applied on 22May under ICT business analyst. No mail yet.


----------



## shwedesai (Feb 18, 2015)

*Hello Seniors In Group..*

Hi , Do we need to submit the medical reports separately on immi account while we are uploading other documents ? I have been through medical test , hospital guys informed me they would send it directly to DIPB . But am not able to see any reports on my Immi Account. 

Please Advise. 

Thanks


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Jeeten

How will we get to know that a case officer is allocated for my application ?

Do we need to fill in form 1221 for dependent i.e. my wife in this case?

Thanks
Ami


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Yesterday i have sent an email to NSW regarding invitations to external auditors who have submitted EOI with 60 points. As i have not seen anyone receiving invites from NSW in same occupation code.

Reply received from NSW trade and investment.
"Thank you for contacting NSW Trade & Investment through our website. 

Selections and invitations for NSW nomination for the 190 visa are still underway.

New South Wales (NSW) will be sourcing and selecting candidates who have submitted an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect and indicated that they wish to be considered for NSW nomination for a 190 visa. We will issue invitations until all of NSW's allocated places for 2014-15 have been filled. You will only receive correspondence if you are invited and NSW Migration Services will not be providing updates on individual candidate's EOIs and/or ranking.

The selection process will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.

The top-ranking candidates will be the first to be invited to apply and NSW will determine how many invitations are issued on an ongoing basis.

We have recently updated our website with information about the NSW Skilled Nominated 190 program, and you are advised to continue checking the website for any further updates: Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW."

Kind regards,


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Soniass said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yesterday i have sent an email to NSW regarding invitations to external auditors who have submitted EOI with 60 points. As i have not seen anyone receiving invites from NSW in same occupation code.
> 
> ...


It's standard auto-generated reply for any mail receipt.... Not an answer to your query.


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> It's standard auto-generated reply for any mail receipt.... Not an answer to your query.


:-(


----------



## wangjfat (May 25, 2015)

I think they are just too busy to finish their selections and invitations because of the process change from Feb. Some places will be carried over to next year. Be patient.


----------



## rehmanmdm (May 22, 2015)

Did Any one Received NSW SS Approval emails today?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

WHEN CO is allocated they send an email to Applicants. NOT sure though as I have read this somewhere.

* IF ALL your documents are in place THEN CO might NOT be allocated, AND you might get DIRECT GRANT.

* FEW people have received GRANTS BUT didn't know IF CO was allocated or NOT.


As both of you are onshore, THEN you HAVE to fill FORM 80 for both of you and upload.




> In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:
> 
> *Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file)*.
> 
> ...





amiAus said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> How will we get to know that a case officer is allocated for my application ?
> 
> ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone!!!
Today at 11:01 am I have received two golden emails one from skill select and one from digital service to apply for visa within 60 days.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Thank you so much to all who guided me so far...especially Jeeten.
My SRN was 46xx. All the best to all who are waiting for nomination approval.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

geets said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> Today at 11:01 am I have received two golden emails one from skill select and one from digital service to apply for visa within 60 days.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. ..... best of luck for next step


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations. ..... best of luck for next step


Thank you Deep


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> Today at 11:01 am I have received two golden emails one from skill select and one from digital service to apply for visa within 60 days.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you so much to all who guided me so far...especially Jeeten.
> My SRN was 46xx. All the best to all who are waiting for nomination approval.


*Congratulations geets... wish you best of luck for the next final step...  *


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> *Congratulations geets... wish you best of luck for the next final step...  *


Thank you so much Ricks


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

geets said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> Today at 11:01 am I have received two golden emails one from skill select and one from digital service to apply for visa within 60 days.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you so much to all who guided me so far...especially Jeeten.
> My SRN was 46xx. All the best to all who are waiting for nomination approval.



Congratulations geets...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations and ALL THE BEST with VISA Stage *GEETS*!!!


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​





geets said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> Today at 11:01 am I have received two golden emails one from skill select and one from digital service to apply for visa within 60 days.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

geets said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> Today at 11:01 am I have received two golden emails one from skill select and one from digital service to apply for visa within 60 days.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you so much to all who guided me so far...especially Jeeten.
> My SRN was 46xx. All the best to all who are waiting for nomination approval.


Congratulations...all the best for next step...i am also waiting for the approval and hoping for the positive outcome..

Applied on 27th May..


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> geets said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone!!!
> ...


I tooo..... applied on 13 May


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

deepgill said:


> I tooo..... applied on 13 May


Lets hope all the invitations will be approved


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> > I tooo..... applied on 13 May
> ...


Hope for the best and pray to GOD...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Soniass said:


> Congratulations geets...


Thank you Soniaa


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks once again Jeeten.....



Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations and ALL THE BEST with VISA Stage *GEETS*!!!
> 
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Congratulations...all the best for next step...i am also waiting for the approval and hoping for the positive outcome..
> 
> Applied on 27th May..


Thank you Tashi and do not worry you will get it in coming week...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

geets said:


> Thank you Tashi and do not worry you will get it in coming week...


Thanks for the words....hope it come


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for updating my details on excel sheet


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Instead of cursing others and working up yourself, please focus on getting those ENG scores improved and you will on top of the list to get the invite


The purpose of State Sponsorship to help people who are short of 5 points. People who could easily make in 189 should have not opted for this. If skill is not on list then that is another issue.

People with 60 or 60+ have ruined the chances of people who really need those life saving 5 points.
Now nothing can be done. Hopefully from July onwards, people with 60 and plus points may become wise and opt for 189 so that 55 points should also get chance to get Aus PR


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

I would say we should not tell what people should do or wat they should not do. Because you never know there situation. If anyone missed out of few points then pls try again and who ever have got it let them enjoy. Its about luck and what ever happens, happens for good. Be positive and have faith on God.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

HASAN007 said:


> The purpose of State Sponsorship to help people who are short of 5 points. People who could easily make in 189 should have not opted for this. If skill is not on list then that is another issue.
> 
> People with 60 or 60+ have ruined the chances of people who really need those life saving 5 points.
> Now nothing can be done. Hopefully from July onwards, people with 60 and plus points may become wise and opt for 189 so that 55 points should also get chance to get Aus PR


Hasan, No body has ruined any's case. Its individual luck. From the starting we all know what is the criteria. If anybody scores normal then its chances bcm low and if anyone scores better chances bcm high. Its all abt points, and I would say using hard words life ruined the chance etc shouldn't be used just like that. 

Everyone will get it, its just its taking time. I am waiting from last year for this its been one hand half year. So sometimes it takes time.

Have faith and be positive, God will open path for you...


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

geets said:


> Hasan, No body has ruined any's case. Its individual luck. From the starting we all know what is the criteria. If anybody scores normal then its chances bcm low and if anyone scores better chances bcm high. Its all abt points, and I would say using hard words life ruined the chance etc shouldn't be used just like that.
> 
> Everyone will get it, its just its taking time. I am waiting from last year for this its been one hand half year. So sometimes it takes time.
> 
> Have faith and be positive, God will open path for you...


I remember, when online process was not started by NSW, people with 60 and plus never opted for 190 as its all manual and no one knew the status. That time it was luck. I don't know what happened to 60 pointers people after NSW started this online process. Things have changed now. To get early invite people/agents will opt for 190. I don't think 55 points have any luck now. specially in 261313 other in demand codes.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

HASAN007 said:


> I remember, when online process was not started by NSW, people with 60 and plus never opted for 190 as its all manual and no one knew the status. That time it was luck. I don't know what happened to 60 pointers people after NSW started this online process. Things have changed now. To get early invite people/agents will opt for 190. I don't think 55 points have any luck now. specially in 261313 other in demand codes.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> You never know, just pray and have faith. Its about their choice , everyone wants the surety and for that if people apply for both then there is no harm. In the end I would again say look for the points you can score well. Its not that you will not get it, it is just its taking time.


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

geets said:


> HASAN007 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember, when online process was not started by NSW, people with 60 and plus never opted for 190 as its all manual and no one knew the status. That time it was luck. I don't know what happened to 60 pointers people after NSW started this online process. Things have changed now. To get early invite people/agents will opt for 190. I don't think 55 points have any luck now. specially in 261313 other in demand codes.[/QUOTE/]
> ...


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

I also got 2 golden mails today 

Srn 45**

 yahooooo

Should I expect PR to come by August end?

Can I fly to Sydney in September?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> You never know, just pray and have faith. Its about their choice , everyone wants the surety and for that if people apply for both then there is no harm. In the end I would again say look for the points you can score well. Its not that you will not get it, it is just its taking time.


*Today is your day of an achievement ... don't indulge yourself in any discussion... go somewhere and celebrate your success... May God bless NSW invitation/nomination to all the applicants...!!!*


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> I also got 2 golden mails today
> 
> Srn 45**
> 
> ...


*Congratulations Alena... wish you best of luck for the next final step... *


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Congratulations & All The Best with VISA Stage!!!*


July and August would be busy months for DIBP. As they would have to clear VISA applications from last FY which have been put on hold due to VISA Cap.


You may expect to get your VISA by September IF not earlier, IF you front load everything before CO is assigned and Very minimal to no CO interaction.




Alena123 said:


> I also got 2 golden mails today
> 
> Srn 45**
> 
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> I also got 2 golden mails today
> 
> Srn 45**
> 
> ...


Congratulations Alena.... ... best of luck


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> I also got 2 golden mails today
> 
> Srn 45**
> 
> ...


Can you share your complete details...?


----------



## Ronaldsoe (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi..everyone...I submitted EOI to NSW on 20th of January 2015 for visa 190 with 60 points including NSW 5pts. Electronics engineer (233411)AGE..34.. IELTS overall 6.5.. R 6 L 7 W 6.5 S 6..working exp 9yrs... CDR positive outcome of Australia Engineer..So far i haven't got any invitation yet.. Could u please share ur idea and experience...many thanks....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Many ICT applicants who had more POINTS and SUPERIOR English Language Score have received invites/have been preferred by NSW.


You might want to *enhance your English Language Score* further to increase your Invitation Competitiveness (*This is JUST my VIEW*).




> *Following is a Quote from NSW Email Reply received by one candidate:*
> 
> NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.
> 
> ...



You might want to Subscribe to following thread for more insights and relevant information.


*Engineer Australia Processing- Time frame*


*||| ALL THE BEST |||*




Ronaldsoe said:


> Hi..everyone...I submitted EOI to NSW on 20th of January 2015 for visa 190 with 60 points including NSW 5pts. Electronics engineer (233411)AGE..34.. IELTS overall 6.5.. R 6 L 7 W 6.5 S 6..working exp 9yrs... CDR positive outcome of Australia Engineer..So far i haven't got any invitation yet.. Could u please share ur idea and experience...many thanks....


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

muz068 said:


> No you cant . Got an email from CPA that first assessment will be invalidated .
> 
> I will onlu change it if Accountants remain on the sol as well as NSW (SOL) which would be updated by first week of July


Yes you can. CAA provides multiple assesments,and they're valid.I'm not sure about CPA Australia.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

I have few queries regarding documents checklist for visa 190. Please clarify.

1) Is this mandatory to upload scanned copies of COLORED documents? I have lost my wife's IELTS original report but still have its black/white scanned copy. Will it work as English Language requirement for Spouse? If not, please let me know what's workaround for this?

2) Is this mandatory to get ALL scan documents stamped as TRUE COPY by Notary before upload? If there are few specific documents, please highlight.

3) Do I need to submit income tax details for all old jobs too? I am in Dubai since last 6 years and there's no income tax. However, earlier than that I worked in Pakistan for 4 years but now its very difficult to get Income Tax details from there. However, I can submit payslips/bank statement for jobs done in Pakistan. Will it be enough?

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Many ICT applicants who had more POINTS and SUPERIOR English Language Score have received invites/have been preferred by NSW.
> 
> 
> You might want to *enhance your English Language Score* further to increase your Invitation Competitiveness (*This is JUST my VIEW*).
> ...


Jeeten,

how do they filter on "Skilled employement". where do we mention about our skills in EOI? they just know our ANZSCO code right?

do they consider every technology equally or give priority for niche skillls..if at all they have any list.?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

i hav loged my visa on 26th may 2015. waiting for co. hav applied malaysia & india pcc today...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

deepgill said:


> Jeeten I have 2 years unpaid work experience in Australia. Will it be considered?
> Currently I have four year experience.
> Sorry I already got Eoi.
> I have submitted my application for state sponcrship on 13 May 2015.


Unpaid work is not usually considered towards experience. It needs to be paid, and at least 20 hours per week.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeten I have 2 years unpaid work experience in Australia. Will it be considered?
> ...


Thank a lot Alnaibii....


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Many ICT applicants who had more POINTS and SUPERIOR English Language Score have received invites/have been preferred by NSW.
> 
> 
> You might want to *enhance your English Language Score* further to increase your Invitation Competitiveness (*This is JUST my VIEW*).
> ...


That's what they have stated on their web page. But they are not following that criteria either. They are not issuing invitations based on this criteria. Their invitations are being based on their own preferences in accordance with the job market for the relative occupation. And the 3 step criteria is then implemented. That's what i have learnt so far. Because a few of my colleagues who submitted their eoi after me and had the same score and degree got invitation.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> I also got 2 golden mails today
> 
> Srn 45**
> 
> ...


Congratulations and pray for us as well.
It's not mandatory to go to nsw by the way.


----------



## newleg (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, when filling up visa 190 application form online, there is no place to upload the documents. Could you please advise the link to upload documents? Thank you.




apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> Click on the link only when u are ready with all docs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ideally speaking each EOI will be distinctive based on every individuals profile.


I have observed that they are following the criteria enlisted by then.


BUT everyone's experience might be different, as no one can ever gauge as to what is happening behind the scenes. 





encore007 said:


> That's what they have stated on their web page. But they are not following that criteria either. They are not issuing invitations based on this criteria. Their invitations are being based on their own preferences in accordance with the job market for the relative occupation. And the 3 step criteria is then implemented. That's what i have learnt so far. Because a few of my colleagues who submitted their eoi after me and had the same score and degree got invitation.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The option for uploading documents would ONLY be displayed WHEN you pay the VISA fees by submitting the 17 page online VISA Application.







newleg said:


> Hi, when filling up visa 190 application form online, there is no place to upload the documents. Could you please advise the link to upload documents? Thank you.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

One would never know about filtering based on Skilled Employment (IF it takes place).


BUT don't we mention our ACS reference number in EOI. *They may be checking* with ACS regrading your Skills.


As it happens worldwide niche skills IF any may be preferred by them based on the various planing levels and survey DIBP/STATE's undertake to identify skills shortage.





R.P.G said:


> Jeeten,
> 
> how do they filter on "Skilled employement". where do we mention about our skills in EOI? they just know our ANZSCO code right?
> 
> do they consider every technology equally or give priority for niche skillls..if at all they have any list.?


----------



## sapna.bediamex (Jun 4, 2015)

*Sap NSW*

Hi Mates,

This is Sapna. I would highly appreciate if someone repllies on my below Query:

I have been positively assessed by Vetasses for Internal Auditor with a point test advise for 5 years of work experience. I got the vetasses assessment outcome with no expiration date on June 2013. Could anyone tell for how long will it be valid. i have received an invite from NSW on 15.05.15. Is it still Valid.

Any relpy would be earnestly solicited.


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

mitswitchers said:


> Hi Guys
> Anyone who is going to apply in FEB 2015, please use and update this thread for the future INFO.
> 
> Thanks and All the Best.
> :juggle:


Dear member,
I am writing to share my experience with you and i am giving my information below,
1.Invitation from NSW on 14.01.15
2.Applied for 489 VISA on 15.02.15
3.CO assigned on 10.04.15
4.Submitted PCC on 13.03.15
5.Submitted medical on 146.04.15
Now waiting for the VISA..........


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*WAiting for 489 VISA*

:fingerscrossed:


mitswitchers said:


> Hi Guys
> Anyone who is going to apply in FEB 2015, please use and update this thread for the future INFO.
> 
> Thanks and All the Best.
> :juggle:


Dear member,
I am writing to share my experience with you and i am giving my information below,
1.Invitation from NSW on 14.01.15
2.Applied for 489 VISA on 15.02.15
3.CO assigned on 10.04.15
4.Submitted PCC on 13.03.15
5.Submitted medical on 16.04.15
Now waiting for the VISA..........


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Regarding VETASSESS Skills Assessment validity for Internal Auditor you many want to write an email to VETASSESS.


NSW Invite for applying for NSW SS Nomination is valid for 14 days from the day you receive it.

So your invite is invalid now.




sapna.bediamex said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> This is Sapna. I would highly appreciate if someone repllies on my below Query:
> 
> ...


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

sapna.bediamex said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> This is Sapna. I would highly appreciate if someone repllies on my below Query:
> 
> ...


Unless stated otherwise, all the skill assessments are valid for two years.
Ref:dibp website
By the way when did u submit ur eoi?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations Alena.... ... best of luck


Thankss


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations & All The Best with VISA Stage!!!
> 
> July and August would be busy months for DIBP. As they would have to clear VISA applications from last FY which have been put on hold due to VISA Cap.
> 
> You may expect to get your VISA by September IF not earlier, IF you front load everything before CO is assigned and Very minimal to no CO interaction.


Thankssss

How to frontload everything 

Can I get Pcc and medical done before doing payment or before assignment of CO. How

Plssssss reply. I want to frontload all documents.

How much bargain is available when buying Aud in travel card


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*AFTER you pay the VISA fees*, you would be getting an option to upload documents ALMOST immediately or after some lag (as IMMI account behaves strangely at times). Here the required/recommend documents based on your VISA application data is displayed.


THEN you can start uploading ALL documents ASAP.


*Travel Card*: Bargain of anywhere between 45-60 cents. BUT all depends on every individuals negotiation skills and the concerned Bank branch situation.




> *Go for MEDICALS/PCC after paying the VISA fees by carrying the copy VISA fees payment invoice and VISA Invite letter*
> 
> 
> *Regarding PCC and MEDICALS refer to my following posts/web-links:*
> ...






Alena123 said:


> Thankssss
> 
> How to frontload everything
> 
> ...


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER you pay the VISA fees, you would be getting an option to upload documents ALMOST immediately or after some lag (as IMMI account behaves strangely at times). Here the required/recommend documents based on your VISA application data is displayed.
> 
> THEN you can start uploading ALL documents ASAP.
> 
> Travel Card: Bargain of anywhere between 45-60 cents. BUT all depends on every individuals negotiation skills and the concerned Bank branch situation.


Thanksss Jiten

My travel card will be loaded on Monday.

Is there any document list to keep docs ready for Monday


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*REFER to my following post for details:*


*Document Checklist*




Alena123 said:


> Thanksss Jiten
> 
> My travel card will be loaded on Monday.
> 
> Is there any document list to keep docs ready for Monday


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

athar.dcsian said:


> I have few queries regarding documents checklist for visa 190. Please clarify.
> 
> 1) Is this mandatory to upload scanned copies of COLORED documents? I have lost my wife's IELTS original report but still have its black/white scanned copy. Will it work as English Language requirement for Spouse? If not, please let me know what's workaround for this?
> 
> ...


Can anyone please reply to this.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





athar.dcsian said:


> Can anyone please reply to this.





athar.dcsian said:


> I have few queries regarding documents checklist for visa 190. Please clarify.
> 
> 1) Is this mandatory to upload scanned copies of COLORED documents? I have lost my wife's IELTS original report but still have its black/white scanned copy. Will it work as English Language requirement for Spouse? If not, please let me know what's workaround for this?
> 
> ...


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


Thank you Jeet for detailed reply as usual. 
Regarding IELTS, so if I give DIBP address to British Council to deliver IELTS report directly to them, will it work? How DIBP would be able to know that the received IELTS report should be considered as part of my case? Any reference point for British Council/DIBP to sort this out?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In the DIBP address that you fill in form you should mention the following as well:


*REF:*

Transaction Reference Number (TRN) (_is a unique number assigned to each online VISA application_)
Your Name
TEST REPORT FORM (TRF) No.





athar.dcsian said:


> Thank you Jeet for detailed reply as usual.
> Regarding IELTS, so if I give DIBP address to British Council to deliver IELTS report directly to them, will it work? How DIBP would be able to know that the received IELTS report should be considered as part of my case? Any reference point for British Council/DIBP to sort this out?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In the DIBP address that you fill in form you should mention the following as well:
> 
> REF:
> 
> ...


Yes that reference make sense. 
So, I should start this process with British Council with margin of a week (earlier than submitting visa application) so it can reach to DIBP with my application. In application itself, I can upload the Black/White copy and may be provide a cover letter with that stating BC will send original directly to DIBP.

Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

FIRST check with British Council regarding the Process.


THEN you have to submit your VISA application ONLY THEN you would get the Transaction Reference Number (TRN).


ONLY AFTER this you can Initiate the Process with British Council.





athar.dcsian said:


> Yes that reference make sense.
> So, I should start this process with British Council with margin of a week (earlier than submitting visa application) so it can reach to DIBP with my application. In application itself, I can upload the Black/White copy and may be provide a cover letter with that stating BC will send original directly to DIBP.
> 
> Hopefully it will work.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> FIRST check with British Council regarding the Process.
> 
> THEN you have to submit your VISA application ONLY THEN you would get the Transaction Reference Number (TRN).
> 
> ONLY AFTER this you can Initiate the Process with British Council.


Thanks for to point out the very critical step that I overlooked. I would do accordingly.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Lets hope all the invitations will be approved


I am also in the same boat, applied on 3rd June.


----------



## Pankaj_11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Jeetendra.. Thank you for all the help till now. Had a query regarding the Fee payment. The primary applicant fee is $3520 and additional applicant is $1760. The additional applicant is above 18, has a valid IELTS score, is NOT dependant as well. Will we have to pay additional applicant charges? Wanted some clarity on the fee structure. 
The link mentioned below 

Fees and charges for visas


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have to pay FEES for ALL applicants in that VISA application (IF you are invited THEY pay the fees before July).

As there has been a marginal fee hike commencing July 2015.




Pankaj_11 said:


> Hi Jeetendra.. Thank you for all the help till now. Had a query regarding the Fee payment. The primary applicant fee is $3520 and additional applicant is $1760. The additional applicant is above 18, has a valid IELTS score, is NOT dependant as well. Will we have to pay additional applicant charges? Wanted some clarity on the fee structure.
> The link mentioned below
> 
> Fees and charges for visas


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to pay FEES for ALL applicants in that VISA application (IF you are invited THEY pay the fees before July).
> 
> As there has been a marginal fee hike commencing July 2015.



VISA fee hike is confirmed?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Visa Application Charges (VACs) will change from 1 July 2015.*


Yes.


REF: *Visa Application Charges from 1 July 2015*







R.P.G said:


> VISA fee hike is confirmed?


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anybody tell me that if there is a chance that i can get EOI skill select invitation for 189 or 190 (NSW) as i have logged EOI on 3rd June 2015 ? 

one can see my signatures for details.

Thanks in Advance





----------------------------------------------------------------
Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 | ACS: Submitted 30/05/2015 - Received 2/06/2015 | EOI (60+5 points) EOI-189, 190(NSW) Lodged: 3/06/2015 | EOI invitation: ???


----------



## qasimkhan123 (May 31, 2015)

I dont understand why people with 60 or 65 points are putting their applications for statesponsorship ? Isnt statesponsorship less obvious choice when you already have required points. In my occupation 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) invites are coming for people in 189 class with 60 or 65 points so why are they putting their application for SS?

For my case i had 5 less points (55 points with out language points as i had 6+ ielts) so SS is necessary 

Can somebody explain the logic of 60 and 65 pointers in google spreadsheet ?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I am in the same position

and wonder the same


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

qasimkhan123 said:


> I dont understand why people with 60 or 65 points are putting their applications for statesponsorship ? Isnt statesponsorship less obvious choice when you already have required points. In my occupation 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) invites are coming for people in 189 class with 60 or 65 points so why are they putting their application for SS?
> 
> For my case i had 5 less points (55 points with out language points as i had 6+ ielts) so SS is necessary
> 
> Can somebody explain the logic of 60 and 65 pointers in google spreadsheet ?


Some of them are illiterate and are misguided by their agents while the rest of them do not see any chance of getting 189 visa that's why they opt for state sponsorship.


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

i see someone entered spreadsheet with invitation on 27 May? which means NSW is still issuing SS in this fiscal year.


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

anyone get NSW SS nomination approval with SRN 47xx?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> I have conducted long talk with NSW Helpline. Following are the points;
> 
> 1. English language ability is measured thru' various tests like IELTS, PTE A, toefl iBT. So practically they will distinguish candidates by category of allotted points i.e. 0, 10 or 20 means competent, proficient and expert.
> ...


So NSW has strictly followed above quotes.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

any invitation or application selection email today?


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

Hi,

Guys, do anyone has any link where there is SOL for "NSW" Subclass 190 not 189.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Sim


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

simranhp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys, do anyone has any link where there is SOL for "NSW" Subclass 190 not 189.
> 
> ...


NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Murugadoss, 

Today is public holiday here in sydney so nsw office is closed.

Thanks


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

farhanvayani said:


> Murugadoss,
> 
> Today is public holiday here in sydney so nsw office is closed.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for your information


----------



## adityamehra82 (May 31, 2015)

encore007 said:


> Some of them are illiterate and are misguided by their agents while the rest of them do not see any chance of getting 189 visa that's why they opt for state sponsorship.


Well people with higher points have created an option for themselves. Nobody should advise them to not use their options. Generally, the ceilings are reached for specific job code in the 189 so they look for state sponsorship. Illiterate comment was in bad taste my friend.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

457/ RSMS available for onshore people only. We have more than 80 employers ready to sponser with job (457- 56000$/ RSMS -45000$) everything on genuine base - no dodgy things. No need to pay back money to emoter. ICT hospitality cook chef medical automobiles engineers we have employer in almost all the field. No visa no job = no fees policy.


----------



## Vicky2015 (Feb 13, 2015)

adityamehra82 said:


> encore007 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of them are illiterate and are misguided by their agents while the rest of them do not see any chance of getting 189 visa that's why they opt for state sponsorship.
> ...


So in short 55 pointers are educated and 60+ ones are illiterate?


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> So in short 55 pointers are educated and 60+ ones are illiterate?



hit the nail on the head


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Vicky2015 said:


> adityamehra82 said:
> 
> 
> > encore007 said:
> ...





happycory said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> > So in short 55 pointers are educated and 60+ ones are illiterate?
> ...



Literacy has nothing to do with academic qualifications mate!
Your response proves it again 
Acquiring knowledge about immigration rules and regulations is important for potential immigrants to prevent themselves becoming a toy in the hands of their agents.
Don't get me wrong, I didn't mean to offend you guys.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Good Morning... 
Any NSW nomination approval today...?

Thanks
Ricks1990


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Date:19 May 2015
> Just an analysis of the situation here.
> 
> 1. If NSW wants to allot 4000 nominations till June end, they must issue invitation mails by this (may) month end. Because they take ~30 days to assess application.
> ...


Means words " Whatever will happen will happen in this month only. Else, wait for July." are true!!!!


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

any nomination update so far? I wish all of my friends here got what they want. 



a21071 said:


> anyone get NSW SS nomination approval with SRN 47xx?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

adityamehra82 said:


> Well people with higher points have created an option for themselves. Nobody should advise them to not use their options. Generally, the ceilings are reached for specific job code in the 189 so they look for state sponsorship. Illiterate comment was in bad taste my friend.


Yes you are right. The ceiling for many job codes have reached for 189. That is why 60-65 pointers opting for SS. No one wants to wait for July because you never know what rule change comes in that makes selection difficult. So it's not right to blame 60-65 pointers


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*a21071*



a21071 said:


> any nomination update so far? I wish all of my friends here got what they want.


hi dear,
My VISA application date:15th February,2015.
PCC submitted:13th March,2015.
CO assigned:10th April,2015.
Medical done:16th April,2015.
My Agent submitted my requested document and medical:23rd April,2015.
Waiting 114 days from VISA submission,47 days from medical.
Really feeling frustrated.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Is there any rejection case?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

shameem said:


> hi dear,
> My VISA application date:15th February,2015.
> PCC submitted:13th March,2015.
> CO assigned:10th April,2015.
> ...


I buddy I understand your frustration , did any one got after your dates on visa lodging .


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

It seems no invitation today


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

*My NSW SS Nomination approved...*



murugadoss said:


> It seems no invitation today


Hi guys,

Happy to share the good news... I have received two golden emails... one from digital.services and one from SkillSelect (11.12am) for to lodge Skilled-Nominated (Subclass 190) Visa application...

Thank you all for your kind guidance and support... my special thanks to Jeetendra for his outstanding expert opinions... wish you *best of luck* to all who are waiting for invitation/nomination approval...

May God bless NSW nomination to all the applicants...!!! 

Thanks and regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*Congratuations*

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Enjoy |||*



*Congratulations Ricks1990 !!!


||| ALL THE BEST with the VISA Stage |||*





Ricks1990 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Happy to share the good news... I have received two golden emails... one from digital.services and one from SkillSelect (11.12am) for to lodge Skilled-Nominated (Subclass 190) Visa application...
> 
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> murugadoss said:
> 
> 
> > It seems no invitation today
> ...


Congratulations. ...all the best


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations !!!


Thank you very much andy... wish you best of luck for an early approval of your nomination...!!!


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulationsss Ricks..... All the best for next step 




Ricks1990 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Happy to share the good news... I have received two golden emails... one from digital.services and one from SkillSelect (11.12am) for to lodge Skilled-Nominated (Subclass 190) Visa application...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Congratulations Ricks1990 !!!
> 
> 
> ||| ALL THE BEST with the VISA Stage |||*


Thank you very much Jeetendra... wish you best of luck for an early Visa 189 invitation...!!!


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Hi andrew,

Thank you very much... wish you best of luck for the next and final step...!!!

Thanks and regards
Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations. ...all the best


Thank you very much... wish you all the best deepgill...!!!


----------



## nkalisetti (Nov 14, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi andrew,
> 
> Thank you very much... wish you best of luck for the next and final step...!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> Congratulationsss Ricks..... All the best for next step


Thank you very much Geet... wish you also best of luck for the next and final step...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

nkalisetti said:


> Congratulations


Thank you very much... wish you all the best nkalisetti...!!!


----------



## nkalisetti (Nov 14, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> Thank you very much... wish you all the best nkalisetti...!!!


Thank you what is your srn num series TIA


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

nkalisetti said:


> Thank you what is your srn num series TIA


My SRN was 44xx...!!!


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Happy to share the good news... I have received two golden emails... one from digital.services and one from SkillSelect (11.12am) for to lodge Skilled-Nominated (Subclass 190) Visa application...
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rick!! Where do we see the SRN number? I am going thru an agent and what I got from them was an email that I was invited. In Skillselect it is showing as Invited too. Where can I see the SRN number? and What does it indicate?


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

It is really disappointing that NSW has stopped giving invitations. However, can anyone please shed some light if Accounting will make it on SOL again next year? I have 65 points on hand but unfortunately both 189 and 190 is closed. I would appreciate any suggestions for alternative pathways!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NO ONE but DIBP would know this.*


WHO claims that he is aware of this is either speculating OR has some source in DIBP .


Another 20 days to go...just WAIT and WATCH.




ahsa said:


> It is really disappointing that NSW has stopped giving invitations. However, can anyone please shed some light if Accounting will make it on SOL again next year? I have 65 points on hand but unfortunately both 189 and 190 is closed. I would appreciate any suggestions for alternative pathways!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

ahsa said:


> It is really disappointing that NSW has stopped giving invitations. However, can anyone please shed some light if Accounting will make it on SOL again next year? I have 65 points on hand but unfortunately both 189 and 190 is closed. I would appreciate any suggestions for alternative pathways!


What Skill are you referring to ahsa  ?


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> What Skill are you referring to ahsa  ?


Accounting


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Accounting



Which one among the three here 

221112

221111

551100


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Which one among the three here
> 
> 221112
> 
> ...


Accountant General 221111


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi I am lodging visa today ..paying 3520. I got my card loaded for 3520 only. Is that sufficient or should I get it loaded for more?

Dependent parent application should I lodge along with initial visa application or I should do it later after 2 years?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you Saraj, Happycory and Wudichuanji for your like to my *nomination approval intimation* post... wish you all best of luck...!!!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Accountant General 221111


Visa acceptance status for 221111 state wise


NSW	New South Wales : 190 VISA , 489 VISA - updated on 29th May
NT	Northern Territory: 190 VISA , 489 VISA - updated on 29th Apr
QLD	Queensland : 489 VISA - updated on 3rd Sep 2014
SA	South Australia : 190 VISA (need Supplemental skills) , 489 VISA - 5th Jun 2015
TAS	Tasmania : 190 VISA (limited left) , 489 VISA ( (limited left) - 5th Jun
WA	Western Australia : 190 VISA (limited left) , 489 VISA ( (limited left) - 17th Nov 2014

Given the fact that, 8th Jun was a OZ Public Holiday 29th May is not a bad date to convince that this still holds good as of today for NSW nomination


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You must load it with more considering the surcharge on Card payments (for details check IMMI website).


Including Parent in your VISA application would be a wise decision, ELSE later we have to shell around AUD 50K approx. per applicant.


BUT IF any MAJOR illness is detected in Parent MEDICALS THEN VISA for ALL applicants would be rejected (*it's a double-edged sword*).


ALSO as per DIBP rule IF both the Parents are Alive THEN they can't be added as dependents.


*REF:* *Including family members in your application*






Alena123 said:


> Hi I am lodging visa today ..paying 3520. I got my card loaded for 3520 only. Is that sufficient or should I get it loaded for more?
> 
> Dependent parent application should I lodge along with initial visa application or I should do it later after 2 years?


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Guys...I am about to apply for NSW..state sponsorship....could you please tell me...how much is the approx state sponsorship fee for NSW (190)...because i need to confirm whether or not my agent telling me truth...also...tell me when m i supposed to pay that fee during process.....please reply...I will really appreciate....thanks.........*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

AUD 300/- + some change towards surcharge.


How much has your agent quoted?


WHEN you submit the application you have to pay the fees.




Mahesh16389 said:


> *Guys...I am about to apply for NSW..state sponsorship....could you please tell me...how much is the approx state sponsorship fee for NSW (190)...because i need to confirm whether or not my agent telling me truth...also...tell me when m i supposed to pay that fee during process.....please reply...I will really appreciate....thanks.........*


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Almost same...amount so...nothing to worry...thanks Jeeten*


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey guys, so is it allowed to submit several EOIs ???
Namely, to NSW and Victoria simultaneously ? 

I've submitted one to NSW on 22th of May 
(55+5 Software Engineer) - still no reply, so I'm thinking over applying to Victoria as well.


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Hi umami....m not very knowledgeable.....in this scenario...as I am aslo submitting my EOI in next couple of days....however...I have studied the progress of many of the forum members and it seems like...most of them got SS approval..in two and half months...so have patience ...approval....will come...


Also as far as my knowledge you can apply for...more then one state...at the same time....*


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Congratulations Rick!! Where do we see the SRN number? I am going thru an agent and what I got from them was an email that I was invited. In Skillselect it is showing as Invited too. Where can I see the SRN number? and What does it indicate?


Thank you very much for your good wishes...!!!

SRN (Skilled Reference Number) is automatically assigned when we *submit* our *online Application* for NSW Nomination with payment... you can see SRN in *Application Receipt acknowledgement* email from [email protected]

After NSW *Nomination approval*... when SkillSelect *invite* you to apply for Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Visa then *you EOI status* change from *Submitted* to *Invited*...

Wish you best of luck for an early visa grant...!!!


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Heartiest congratulations Ricks..happy for you..all the very best for steps ahead..!!



Ricks1990 said:


> Thank you very much Jeetendra... wish you best of luck for an early Visa 189 invitation...!!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Heartiest congratulations Ricks..happy for you..all the very best for steps ahead..!!


Thank you very much Ansh07... wish you best of luck for an early visa grant...!!!


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi...I think there is no one since February have got a visa grant yet..or am I wrong?




shameem said:


> hi dear,
> My VISA application date:15th February,2015.
> PCC submitted:13th March,2015.
> CO assigned:10th April,2015.
> ...


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You must load it with more considering the surcharge on Card payments (for details check IMMI website).
> 
> Including Parent in your VISA application would be a wise decision, ELSE later we have to shell around AUD 50K approx. per applicant.
> 
> ...


Is there surcharge on bank travel card?


----------



## kum123 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Jeeten, 

I have been following this forum for quite sometime. I have been invited by the NSW under 261313. I have a question. 
I have 2 IELTS score reports with 7 in each section in both the reports. While submitting my EOI, I had given one TRF (exam taken in October 2014). Whereas, I had uploaded the 2nd TRF (IELTS exam taken in June 2014) by mistake for the NSW application. Now, I am confused as to what needs to be uploaded for the NSW invite? 

A quick reply by anyone is very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

JUST email them regarding this and attach the TRF of exam taken in Oct 2014.


Tell them that this happened due to oversight on your part. Nothing to worry about.





kum123 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I have been following this forum for quite sometime. I have been invited by the NSW under 261313. I have a question.
> I have 2 IELTS score reports with 7 in each section in both the reports. While submitting my EOI, I had given one TRF (exam taken in October 2014). Whereas, I had uploaded the 2nd TRF (IELTS exam taken in June 2014) by mistake for the NSW application. Now, I am confused as to what needs to be uploaded for the NSW invite?
> ...


----------



## kum123 (Apr 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> JUST email them regarding this and attach the TRF of exam taken in Oct 2014.
> 
> 
> Tell them that this happened due to oversight on your part. Nothing to worry about.


Thanks very much for your speedy reply.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IMO surcharge would be applicable, as this is just a pre-loaded Credit Card.




Alena123 said:


> Is there surcharge on bank travel card?


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello . I have a question . As i have applied for the nsw 190 visa . And also got the invitation . And also i have submitted the application . Waiting for the approval .

Now my question is , under skill select . Status is submitted . However i am already invited . So do i need to contact nsw why that status is not invited ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Skillselect EOI status would STILL be "*SUBMITTED*" as you have received an Invite to apply for NSW SS Nomination AND NOT for 190 VISA.


AFTER your NSW SS is approved EOI status would change to "*INVITED*"




monrick05 said:


> Hello . I have a question . As i have applied for the nsw 190 visa . And also got the invitation . And also i have submitted the application . Waiting for the approval .
> 
> Now my question is , under skill select . Status is submitted . However i am already invited . So do i need to contact nsw why that status is not invited ?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

I believe you have been invited to apply for NSW SS which you have applied and you are waiting for SS approval, if I am not mistaken. EOI status is changing when you have receive an invite from DIAC not State.



monrick05 said:


> Hello . I have a question . As i have applied for the nsw 190 visa . And also got the invitation . And also i have submitted the application . Waiting for the approval .
> 
> Now my question is , under skill select . Status is submitted . However i am already invited . So do i need to contact nsw why that status is not invited ?


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Skillselect EOI status would STILL be "*SUBMITTED*" as you have received an Invite to apply for NSW SS Nomination AND NOT for 190 VISA.
> 
> 
> AFTER your NSW SS is approved EOI status would change to "*INVITED*"


@ jeeten - thank you so much for the quick response. I really appreciate your effort . And dear do you have any idea when can we expect the approval email from nsw . As we submitted our application on 16th may with 55 points + 5 and ref no. 45xx.

Thanks


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

jeba said:


> I believe you have been invited to apply for NSW SS which you have applied and you are waiting for SS approval, if I am not mistaken. EOI status is changing when you have receive an invite from DIAC not State.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much . I got my answer


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

*nsw ss*

Hi All...i have been following the forum since few days. I have applied for nsw ss on 20th may 2015 and waiting for their approval. I have applied as systems analyst. Has any systems analyst recieved confirmation from nsw?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The processing time is 12 weeks as per NSW.


BUT I have seen people receiving Approvals in 15-20 days of submitting their NSW SS application. Few have received approvals in 4/6/8 weeks as well.


*||| ALL THE BEST |||*


Hope for speedy Approval for you.





monrick05 said:


> @ jeeten - thank you so much for the quick response. I really appreciate your effort . And dear do you have any idea when can we expect the approval email from nsw . As we submitted our application on 16th may with 55 points + 5 and ref no. 45xx.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,
I am in a rather tricky situation at the moment and wondering if this might impact me during 189 / 190 VISA Invitations.

Age: 37 Years ----- *25 Pts*
Education: Bachelors of Engineering ( Electronics & Communication) ------ *15 Pts * 
ENG: Proficient ------- *10 Pts *


Skills : 261111 

Work Experience - 

1: Company A: SEP 2003 to Jul 2005 - Tech Consultant[ Not related to 261111. However an ICT Role] 
2: Company A: Aug 2005 to May 2010 - Tech Consultant[ Related to 261111 ]
3: Company A: Jun 2010 to Sep 2014 - Svc Del Cons [ Related to 261111 ]
4: Company B: Sep 2014 to Till Date - Prog Mgr [ Related to 261111 ]


ACS Result Date : 9 Mar 2015

Result:

*Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication from XXXXXX University
completed January 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
major in computing.

The following employment after September 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/03 - 09/14 (11yrs 0mths)
Position: Svc Del Cons
Employer: Company A
Country: INDIA


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 09/14 - 02/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Prog Mgr - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: Company B
Country: INDIA
*

Thus the clarification i request are 

1. Going by ACS report, I can claim only experience from Sep 2007 till Sep 2014. Which yields me 10 Points for Experience. However am to understand that DIBP is the final authority for awarding points. Under such circumstances, can i not claim my entire experience or at least from Aug 2005 to Sep 2014 as relevant experience of 9 Years to claim 15 Points ? Will this be accepted by DIBP .. based on your experience of other folks on this forum ?

2. Assuming i were to wait until End of Sep 2015 and update my EOI to have my company B experience factored in, to complete 8 years ( Comp A - Sep 2007 to Sep 2014 + Comp B - Sep 2014 to Sep 2015) can i claim 15 points ?

3. In order to accomplish point 2, should i seek ACS Report updation and will have to pay for ACS approval again ? or can i directly claim the Company B points on Skillselect and work with DIBP / CO after filing for VISA with substantiating documentation evidence ?

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





andy_cool said:


> All,
> I am in a rather tricky situation at the moment and wondering if this might impact me during 189 / 190 VISA Invitations.
> 
> Age: 37 Years ----- *25 Pts*
> ...


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank Jeetan. But i have not seen any systems analyst getting the approval in the excel sheet. Any idea?


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

srf_2015 said:


> Thank Jeetan. But i have not seen any systems analyst getting the approval in the excel sheet. Any idea?


Hi I applied as a System Analyst for NSW state sponsorship any my application was selected on the 4th of APril, I got this approved and got my invite by the 7th of May. I was recently contacted by the CO for medicals and PCC.

You will need to wait it out a bit.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Naveen..


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

How do they exactly provide approvals for our application. Do they send our resume to employeers to evaluate?


----------



## wudichuanji (Jun 4, 2015)

naveenoronha said:


> Hi I applied as a System Analyst for NSW state sponsorship any my application was selected on the 4th of APril, I got this approved and got my invite by the 7th of May. I was recently contacted by the CO for medicals and PCC.
> 
> You will need to wait it out a bit.


Hi Naveen

How did your CO contacted you? 

Anyone have any idea how CO normally make contact?

Is CO only make contact after we get our invitation and applied for visa?

Thank you guys.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Also one more thing:*


You would be able to score Points for THOSE Employments WHICH have been assessed by ACS.


I see that your Employment from Company B has been assessed as not suitable. So you WON'T be getting points for that.




andy_cool said:


> All,
> I am in a rather tricky situation at the moment and wondering if this might impact me during 189 / 190 VISA Invitations.
> 
> Age: 37 Years ----- *25 Pts*
> ...


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ricks1990 said:


> Thank you very much for your good wishes...!!!
> 
> SRN (Skilled Reference Number) is automatically assigned when we *submit* our *online Application* for NSW Nomination with payment... you can see SRN in *Application Receipt acknowledgement* email from [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!! So my agent will be having the SRN number as he gets the mails.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

wudichuanji said:


> Hi Naveen
> 
> How did your CO contacted you?
> 
> ...


It took about a month for me.


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

srf_2015 said:


> How do they exactly provide approvals for our application. Do they send our resume to employeers to evaluate?


The basic documents are your ACS assesment, English score and your resume.


----------



## wudichuanji (Jun 4, 2015)

naveenoronha said:


> It took about a month for me.


Did your CO email you or call you?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

I am very surprised to see people are talking about nomination approval and getting permanent residency visa, that's make me think invitation process is finished. 

Good luck for those who got invitation and waiting for nomination approval and grant of permenant residency visa !!

Overall, it was a second bad intake for me. 

Thanks
Farhan


----------



## Obik (Jun 9, 2015)

Dear Farhan

Can you comment please that ranking of NSW will be separate for each occupation?

Thanks
Obaid


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Got invited, what next ?*

Hello All,

I got invited by DIBP to lodge my subclass 190 NSW application via skillselect. 

Could someone run me down through process please? It is completely online? I remember my friend had submitted some form 80 during his time, will that be still required ? And do I post this DIBP using a courier service or the whole process is online. 

I've been a little out-of-touch of things for a while now and dot sure what the process is from here on...

Appreciate your help...

Thanks,
Girish


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*PM please...*

Feel free to PM me please....



gchabs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got invited by DIBP to lodge my subclass 190 NSW application via skillselect.
> 
> ...


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All...i just recieved email from my agent hat i have recieved the nsw nomination approvals...


----------



## Obik (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi srf

Can you share your points (total score, ielts and experiance, occupation) just for out reference

Thanks


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Hi All...i just recieved email from my agent hat i have recieved the nsw nomination approvals...


Congratulations.....


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> I buddy I understand your frustration , did any one got after your dates on visa lodging .


Actually i m processing through a Agent and as per their information some applicants got and some didn't.


----------



## wudichuanji (Jun 4, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Hi All...i just recieved email from my agent hat i have recieved the nsw nomination approvals...


Congratulations!

Mine is SRN46XX and waiting for 3 weeks already. What is your SRN?


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you Mahesh I'll be patient,

but the question remains ...

*is it allowed to submit several EOIs ???*
Namely, to NSW and Victoria simultaneously ? 

anyone?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

People have been able to submit multiple EOI's BUT not sure IF its a loop hole in the system (using different email ID's).




umami said:


> Thank you Mahesh I'll be patient,
> 
> but the question remains ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Now its an online process (paperless).


REFER to following web-link from IMMI website for *Next Steps*...


*Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) >> Visa Applicants [tab]*


REFER to my following post regarding FORM 80.


*FORM 80 know how's*





gchabs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got invited by DIBP to lodge my subclass 190 NSW application via skillselect.
> 
> ...


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

SRN:46XX
Job code:Systems Analyst
ACS skill assessment:19Jan2015
EOI submission:10Feb2015
NSW Invitation application submitted:20May2015
NSW SS approval:10June2015
Points:
Total Score:65 (including SS)
Age:30
IELTS:10(L:8.5,W:7.5,R:8.5,S:8.5)
Experience:5 (3 years after ACS deduction)
Education:15


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations & ALL THE BEST with the next steps |||*





srf_2015 said:


> Hi All...i just recieved email from my agent hat i have recieved the nsw nomination approvals...


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks every one for your wishes and i wish all who are eagerly waiting for the ss approvals- All the best..


----------



## Obik (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank u srf for sharing information


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> People have been able to submit multiple EOI's BUT not sure IF its a loop hole in the system (using different email ID's).


Hi Jeeten,

Would be great if you can answer my following query please.

my first name appears in surname and surname appears as first name i my passport.
My documents have it the other way round. I am thinking of making a a statutory declaration attested by a JP in Australia saying the 2 names are mine.. will it be acceptable?if you can please advise.

Also I had applied in feb for analyst programmer. havent heard anything


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Shouldn't be a problem.*

Just go ahead and submit a Statutory Declaration.


My following post has the FORMAT (_used by fellow forum member as per INDIAN norms_). Amend it according to Australian norms. 


*Statutory Declaration FORMAT as per INDIAN norms*.




> No further VISA's would be issued in Current FY due to VISA Cap and ALL applications will be processed starting from July. Also Many applicants have received DELAY emails.
> 
> 
> Few people who had called DIBP to check their Application status WERE informed THAT VISA grants for this FY has been stopped due to VISA Cap.
> ...





oz_knightrider said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Would be great if you can answer my following query please.
> 
> ...


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks a ton Jeeten.

If I am not wrong the visa cap is for 189?

I have applied for NSW SS. DO we still have a chance?Its almost 4 months now


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

VISA cap is for 189/190/489 (_observed in this forum_).


There are many people LIKE you who are waiting for over 3-4 months now.


*REF:* *Applicants who waiting more than 3 months for decision*





oz_knightrider said:


> Thanks a ton Jeeten.
> 
> If I am not wrong the visa cap is for 189?
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS. DO we still have a chance?Its almost 4 months now


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> I am very surprised to see people are talking about nomination approval and getting permanent residency visa, that's make me think invitation process is finished.
> 
> Good luck for those who got invitation and waiting for nomination approval and grant of permenant residency visa !!
> 
> ...


Hi farhan! 
I am really sorry to read that you haven't been invited so far. I wish you best of luck for the future intakes. 
Personally, i have been allocated a case officer yesterday just after a month since i lodged my visa on 10th of may. If everything gose smoothly like it has been so far, i am expecting a grant by next month as they wont issue any in this month i guess.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

hello.

congratulations to all those who got the approval emails today morning. 

I have also received the 2 emails today from skill select and digital services to lodge the visa. 

Does that mean i should be ready to upload all the required documents , however in the email it says once you get the invitation from dibp , then you can file for the visa. And under skill select it says under action - APPLY VISA.

I am little confused about this, do i need to wait for another email from DIBP or is that all , kindly update me .

I have got 2 emails one from skill select and another from digital services.

Thanks


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Congratulations buddy! could you please share us your SRN number? For your question, I think you should pay first to apply VISA, after that you need to upload all the required documents before your CO allocated. 



monrick05 said:


> hello.
> 
> congratulations to all those who got the approval emails today morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

a21071 said:


> Congratulations buddy! could you please share us your SRN number? For your question, I think you should pay first to apply VISA, after that you need to upload all the required documents before your CO allocated.


srn no. is 45xx


----------



## wudichuanji (Jun 4, 2015)

monrick05 said:


> srn no. is 45xx


Congratulations! And how long have you been waiting for?


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for your information, I am a little bit confused as I saw some ppl with 46xx/47xx have received the golden emails on Jun 5th, what pattern has NSW 
to approve the nomination? It's quite interesting!



monrick05 said:


> srn no. is 45xx


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

thanks buddy .. i applied for the nomination on 16th may. So it took 27 days for the approval to come.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

yeahh u r ryt, i have no idea about that too.. i was waiting for the approval from past week , got it today and as per my thinking , i guess those who got good scores in ielts / pte has been given more preference


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

Hi , 

I have submitted for EOI for 190.

Here are the points break down and details.

Age - 30 p
English - 10 p - proficient
Degree - 15 p 
State - 5 p

Total - 60 p 

Chosen State : NSW

ICT Business Analyst 

Although I have exp from Nov 2008 to till now, ACS has taken from Nov 2012 , that gives less than 3 yr category with no points. So , totals 60 p .

Submitted the EOI on 3rd June. 

What is the next step ?


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

#Hashtag said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted for EOI for 190.
> 
> ...


u need to wait for the invitation from nsw , once you get the invite from nsw , then you have to submit for nsw approval .
once you get the approval from nsw ie ( 2 golden emails ) . 

then last step is your filing for visa.


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

How do I know the invitation from nsw ? through correspondence tab in EOI - Skill select or through email ?


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello.

I am very happy to see 2 golden emails in the morning. However i received 3 emails today .
I have few questions in my mind regarding that 3rd email that i received . 
1st email - from digital services 
2nd email - from skill select 

3rd email says - I refer to your application for NSW nomination under the Skilled-Nominated visa (subclass 190).


All ICT professionals claiming points for skilled employment must have an Australian Computer Society (ACS) skills assessment which clearly identifies their 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. This is the date after which you can claim skilled employment. Your ACS assessment states that all skilled employment after May 2013 is at the required level. This means that you are not eligible to claim any points for Skilled Employment because your ACS Assessment determines you only have 2 years of offshore skilled employment and that your overall EOI points score should be 60. However, you have claimed 5 points for 3 years of offshore skilled employment for a total of 65 points in your EOI. You have therefore overclaimed 5 points at the time of invitation.


I note that you have updated your EOI to remove this 5 points claim as of 12/05/2015 19:38:02. You should be aware that ordinarily, candidates are declined if they cannot evidence all points claims from the time of their invitation in their NSW nomination application. 


However, after careful consideration of all the evidence before me, I have determined that overclaiming these 5 points has not given you an unfair advantage over other applicants who correctly claimed points due to your high English, age and education points claims. Therefore, I am prepared to nominate you.

-------------------------------------------------

Now my question is , i updated my eoi on 12th may . And i received the invitation on 15th may. So how can i overclaim points , because i got the invitation on 15th may with 55points .

And does that affect my visa filing now ?

Please advise 

thank you


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

#Hashtag said:


> How do I know the invitation from nsw ? through correspondence tab in EOI - Skill select or through email ?


you will get an email to apply for the nsw nomination


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Hi farhan!
> I am really sorry to read that you haven't been invited so far. I wish you best of luck for the future intakes.
> Personally, i have been allocated a case officer yesterday just after a month since i lodged my visa on 10th of may. If everything gose smoothly like it has been so far, i am expecting a grant by next month as they wont issue any in this month i guess.


Hi Sarim,

Congrats buddy! Hope I get a case officer assigned in a month as well lol.

Regards,
Junaid


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

monrick05 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am very happy to see 2 golden emails in the morning. However i received 3 emails today .
> I have few questions in my mind regarding that 3rd email that i received .
> ...


You are one lucky guy, as they let this go with a slap on the hand only. You were overclaiming at the time you submitted for nomination.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

monrick05 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am very happy to see 2 golden emails in the morning. However i received 3 emails today .
> I have few questions in my mind regarding that 3rd email that i received .
> ...


Because you already updated and removed your exp points, fortunately they still approved your nomination. There is no issue now. 
Just log into skill select and click on the apply visa. It will create an immi aciunt for you. They will have your nomination details already filled in. Once you fill out the whole application submit it and pay the fees. Then you can upload all the documents online through your immi account. 
Pretty simple. Just follow the steps.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Because you already updated and removed your exp points, fortunately they still approved your nomination. There is no issue now.
> Just log into skill select and click on the apply visa. It will create an immi aciunt for you. They will have your nomination details already filled in. Once you fill out the whole application submit it and pay the fees. Then you can upload all the documents online through your immi account.
> Pretty simple. Just follow the steps.


Hello. thanks for your reply buddy. I want to know if i have updated my eoi with 55 points and not claiming any points for my employment . And after doing this i got an invitation .
Then how can they say this that you "there fore you are over claiming points " .

Also my another question is when i clicked on apply visa , do i need to make a new immi account ? Because it did not create any immi account itself automatically . 

So first i need to create new immi account and then click on apply visa ? is that right .

Please answer these 2 questions 

thank you.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Monrick,
Can you advise on the dates you submitted your EOI , points, the date you received the invite from NSW to apply, the date you applied and points at time of application and your SRN. the date you modified and points .. 

Thanks a heap !

Regards

Andy




monrick05 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am very happy to see 2 golden emails in the morning. However i received 3 emails today .
> I have few questions in my mind regarding that 3rd email that i received .
> ...


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> You are one lucky guy, as they let this go with a slap on the hand only. You were overclaiming at the time you submitted for nomination.


I guess you mis understood , i said . I was not over claiming any points. I did not claim any point for employment , My points were 55 . When i created my eoi , as i was not aware of acs process so at that time i was over claiming 5 points for employment . But after i updated it and did not claim any points for employment . And after updating only i got the invitation from nsw. 

And today i got approval email and the this third email too. So i dont know what i did wrong here.


----------



## sunnyarora1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello guys.

I just got my invitation for the NSW state sponsorship 

I updated my EOI on 27th may 
Claiming

Invitation received - 11th June 

Age-30
Education - 15
2 years studies - 5
PY- 5
PTE-10
Total -65 + 5 for SS

Just wondering if someone can help me. Which documents I have to submit will be appreciated. And there is a condition on the invitation that there are limited number of access for opening the link. So bit worried to open again and again if all the docs are not ready. 

Any help will be highly appreciated

Regards 

Sunny


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

*Nomination*

Hi,

I just received a nomination from NSW, SRN is 48xx, it took 21 days for my application to be accessed.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Sunny,
Ensure you are not over claiming your points
I see you listing EDUCATION - 15, 2 YEARS STUDIES - 5 & PROFESSIONAL YEAR - 5


Regards

Andy




sunnyarora1988 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I just got my invitation for the NSW state sponsorship
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and ALL THE BEST with the VISA STAGE |||*





AnTop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received a nomination from NSW, SRN is 48xx, it took 21 days for my application to be accessed.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and ALL THE BEST with your Nomination Application |||*


Here you go...following is an excerpt from NSW website:




> *Evidence and mandatory documents to include in your application*
> 
> 
> You need to produce evidence to demonstrate that you meet NSW nomination criteria at the time that your application is submitted. For example, the dates on documents such as your suitable skills assessment or English language test results should show that they were issued and current before the application is submitted.
> ...



*REF:* *Evidence and mandatory documents to include in your application*





sunnyarora1988 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I just got my invitation for the NSW state sponsorship
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*



*||| Congratulations and ALL THE BEST with the VISA STAGE |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:




monrick05 said:


> hello.
> 
> congratulations to all those who got the approval emails today morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Congratulation, buddy! It's really nice to know that they are starting to approve SRN with 48xx. 



AnTop said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received a nomination from NSW, SRN is 48xx, it took 21 days for my application to be accessed.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sunnyarora1988 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I just got my invitation for the NSW state sponsorship
> 
> ...


Congratulations....
Please provide Occupation code.


----------



## sunnyarora1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Sunny,
> Ensure you are not over claiming your points
> I see you listing EDUCATION - 15, 2 YEARS STUDIES - 5 & PROFESSIONAL YEAR - 5
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply.

I am not over claiming points. 

I studied for 2 years continuous in australia so thats why i am claiming 5 points for that. 

Professional year i did - 5 points


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

monrick05 said:


> I guess you mis understood , i said . I was not over claiming any points. I did not claim any point for employment , My points were 55 . When i created my eoi , as i was not aware of acs process so at that time i was over claiming 5 points for employment . But after i updated it and did not claim any points for employment . And after updating only i got the invitation from nsw.
> 
> And today i got approval email and the this third email too. So i dont know what i did wrong here.


It may be that your EOI was extracted for invitation earlier, but they emailed it to you on 15th. I say don't worry about it any more, you were nominated - focus on the visa application now.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Sunny,
Following mandatory documents are to be attached on the application form for NSW Invite
1) Resume / CV
2) PASSPORT Copy 
3) Skill Assessment -- I suppose ACS in your case
4) Education certificates / Marks Statements
5) Competitive English Results
6) Employment Reference Letters

Note: Color Scans will not have to be notarized. If B&W, you have to notarize and scan them in Color

Regards

A







sunnyarora1988 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> I am not over claiming points.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnyarora1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

Occupation code - software engineer 261313


----------



## sunnyarora1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Sunny,
> Following mandatory documents are to be attached on the application form for NSW Invite
> 1) Resume / CV
> 2) PASSPORT Copy
> ...


Thanks for your help addy..


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Got invite for nomination for NSW*

Dear Friends,

I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.

OR is it possible to get invite for 189 even after getting 190 invite. In that case can ignore 190 and go for 189? Please suggest as I have less time. But in all cases my 5 points will be reduced after June 30 and will have 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. 

Please suggest me.

regards,
Appu


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


Be happy for what you have got.

You can get 189 but you will have to wait for some as 65 pointers will be more. But you will get for sure if Occupation list has 261313 and cap limit. Nobody knows what will be the list in July.

I would suggest to go ahead with 190 and apply. If you get invitation from 189, you will have to bear only amount of $300. So i would suggest you to keep your options open as 261313 is filled in 189.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


I was in the same situation as well but i was a 60 pointer. 
So as per my exp, you should lodge another Eoi just for 189 and apply your SS as well. The reason why i am asking you to lodge another EOi because once you are invited for 190 it will be suspended for 65 days. So you cant be considered for any other visa. 
Applying for SS will give you around 3 months. If you get an invitation for 189 during that time, that would be fanstastic otherwise go ahead with 190.


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your time. What I feel is I have got invite for nomination and have 2 weeks of time. If I pay 300AUD end of June it may take 1 month to get an invite. Before that if I get an invite for 189, can ignore 190 and go for 189?


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your suggestion. That looks feasible and good option for me.

Thanks again
Appu


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

appu,

when did you get the NSW invite

Has anyone got a NSW invite recently


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sunny got NSW Invite today.




I Want to be Aussie said:


> appu,
> 
> when did you get the NSW invite
> 
> Has anyone got a NSW invite recently





sunnyarora1988 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I just got my invitation for the NSW state sponsorship
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

appu1982 said:


> Thanks a lot for your time. What I feel is I have got invite for nomination and have 2 weeks of time. If I pay 300AUD end of June it may take 1 month to get an invite. Before that if I get an invite for 189, can ignore 190 and go for 189?


Once your nomination is approved you will have 2 months to lodge 190 application. 
Thats y i said, secure your future, have a back up plan, spend $300, its worth it. 
You ll have one month before getting a nomination and two months after that. 
Meanwhile if you get a 189 invitation on the basis of your 2nd EOI, turn 190 down and go ahead with 189. 
Your current EOI would still be valid for a month or so.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello.

First of all i would like to thank every one on this forum , with all your efforts specially *jeeten *, i have reached to my final step . I will try my best to support you all as well who so ever need help till they reach their final stage.

Please provide assistance on my final step , As i am going to lodge the visa application in this week , as i got the approval today from nsw.

I have some doubts , that i would like to clear before i lodge the visa.


1. It says "Evidence that you need to provide to support your Points Test claims made in your Expression of Interest (EOI)"
What do we need to submit to show this .


2. I dont have a credit card , can i pay through my debit visa card or is there any other way i can pay the visa fee.


3. As i already provided all the b/w scanned notary attested copies at the time of state nomination , do we need to submit all of them again .


4. Do we need to scan all the pages of passport and all the pages require notary attestation ?? 
or Just front and last page with notary attested


5. And from where can i get the pcc certificate and for medical is there any list of hospitals where we can go and get the certificate.


6. As my wife is the primary applicant . So do i need to clear any ielts/pte , is that a mandate ? Because i am not claiming any points from my side.

7. Last question about the photograph , how can we label the name on it , as it should be labelled with the applicant's name , or can we just provide the scanned passport sized photo graph , will that work.

Thanks


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Jeeten

I have generated the HAP ID from the lodgement form for medicals. Can me and my wife do the medicals now itself before case officer requests them?

How much time does it takes to clear the medicals?How will we get to know that our medicals got cleared?

Thanks
Amit


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

*Congratulations everyone for getting the invite and nominations approvals*


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

I got an invite today for NSW State Sponsorship for 263111 with 70pts. I will wait until 19th June for the next round of June invite for 189. Hopefully, I will get it on that day claiming for 65 pts.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

melsyd0617 said:


> I got an invite today for NSW State Sponsorship for 263111 with 70pts. I will wait until 19th June for the next round of June invite for 189. Hopefully, I will get it on that day claiming for 65 pts.


Congratulations. .. .Best of luck


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I have received two invitation today from NSW for two occupations. Accountant general 221111 and Taxation Accountant 221113 with 70 points each including SS. I have positive skill assessment for both the occupations. Which one should I go? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sure Sarim... that looks feasible to me and thanks for your concern.

Regards,
Appu


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

In the application for NSW nomination there is no option to enter PTE Academic score. It only has IELTS and OET. How will I fill that part? Please kindly help me. 

Thanks.


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received two invitation today from NSW for two occupations. Accountant general 221111 and Taxation Accountant 221113 with 70 points each including SS. I have positive skill assessment for both the occupations. Which one should I go? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


I think it doesn't matter which one you will choose.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you may go ahead with your Medicals.


2-4 hours at the clinic or hospital for Medicals.

THEN Clinic directly uploads the medicals results using eMedical Client. This may take a weeks time depending how efficient Clinic/hospital processes are.


*Complete details are outlined in the following links:*


*Arranging a health examination*



*Electronic health processing*





amiAus said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> I have generated the HAP ID from the lodgement form for medicals. Can me and my wife do the medicals now itself before case officer requests them?
> 
> ...


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

hi 

I just made visa payment and downloaded medical letters. 

For dependent parent also, PCC and medical is required. I had added my mother as dependent non-migrant.

Will her cataract and glaucoma (eye age related problems) cause refusal in visa application?
If she is diagnosed with some other chest infection etc, Will visa be rejected?
Will dipb take the money also?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

I called ELBIT and fortis both, they don't have appointments till Monday


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations and All The Best with the NEXT steps |||


What best suits your profile and for which you have documents ready Select that.





ahsa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received two invitation today from NSW for two occupations. Accountant general 221111 and Taxation Accountant 221113 with 70 points each including SS. I have positive skill assessment for both the occupations. Which one should I go? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations and All The Best with the NEXT steps |||
> 
> 
> What best suits your profile and for which you have documents ready Select that.


Thanks Jeeten, 

Could you please let me know how do I fill in the English language ability part in NSW state Application form, as it doesn't have any option for PTE english. If you know please help me.

Thanks 
:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


IF any CRITICAL illness is detected in your Mother's medicals WHICH DIBP feels would have an adverse effect on their Medical system THEN there are chances THAT VISA for ALL applicants would be rejected.


PLUS no refund (_as this is the VISA condition and its the applicant who has failed to meet this condition_).





Alena123 said:


> hi
> 
> I just made visa payment and downloaded medical letters.
> 
> ...


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Thanks Jeeten,
> 
> Could you please let me know how do I fill in the English language ability part in NSW state Application form, as it doesn't have any option for PTE english. If you know please help me.
> 
> ...



Ahsa,
Use the field given for IELTS to fill in PTE Scores.. it works !!

Regards
A


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Input your PTE.... Registration ID /Test Taker ID in the corresponding field of IELTS..Test Report Form Number.

Enter the scores in the respective skills section.





ahsa said:


> Thanks Jeeten,
> 
> Could you please let me know how do I fill in the English language ability part in NSW state Application form, as it doesn't have any option for PTE english. If you know please help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashu0729 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I have 2 very imp questions & i am sure you guys can answer it and spare me a lot of trouble and anxiety.

I am a software engineer with 5.5 + years of exp and Last year in july I got my ACS done.
ACS guys deducted 4 years of my experience and my ACS report stated 
_" Employment after jan 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261313 of the anzco code"
_
i am unsure why they cut 4 years ( i am electronics & instrumentation engineer) but anyways .. i accepted this with a pinch of salt.

1) Recently 4-5 days back i applied for NSW State sponsorship and while filling the form on Skill select there was a page where we are supposed to fill the EMPLOYMENT Details.
I filled in all the details about my 5.5+ years of ACTUAL employment records (without considering the ACS report where they deducted my 4 years) and at the end of filling it , there was a pdf document generated which shows my total points as 70 .. (basically i got 10 points for experience).

I am NOT SURE if I did this Correctly. As per my knowledge it wasnt mentioned anywhere to include ONLY the Experience after Date mentioned by ACS.


2) I got an Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for 190 visa within 3-4 days . and while filling in the details on the NSW website there was a section of Skilled employment where there was dropdown for Overseas Skilled Employment which had 3 options 
a) Blank 
b) atleast 3 but less than 6 
c)atleast 5 but less than 8 
d) atleast 8 but upto 10 years

in this i selected (a) since it is talking about skilled employment and i guessed i will have to factor in the ACS viewpoints here.
the Score calculated by this process was 60 (basically 0 points for Experience) and this score is not the same as the one calculated by the Skill select.

Can some one please advice if i have incorrectly filled any of the details ?

I would really really appreciate your viewpoints.
Thanks a ton


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline.....






ashu0729 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have 2 very imp questions & i am sure you guys can answer it and spare me a lot of trouble and anxiety.
> 
> I am a software engineer with 5.5 + years of exp and Last year in july I got my ACS done.
> ...


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Anyone ??

Hello. First of all i would like to thank every one on this forum , with all your efforts specially jeeten , i have reached to my final step . 
I will try my best to support you all as well who so ever need help till they reach their final stage. 
Please provide assistance on my final step , As i am going to lodge the visa application in this week , as i got the approval today from nsw. I have some doubts , that i would like to clear before i lodge the visa. 

1. It says "Evidence that you need to provide to support your Points Test claims made in your Expression of Interest (EOI)" What do we need to submit to show this . 

2. I dont have a credit card , can i pay through my debit visa card or is there any other way i can pay the visa fee.

3. As i already provided all the b/w scanned notary attested copies at the time of state nomination , do we need to submit all of them again . 

4. Do we need to scan all the pages of passport and all the pages require notary attestation ?? or Just front and last page with notary attested 

5. And from where can i get the pcc certificate and for medical is there any list of hospitals where we can go and get the certificate. 

6. As my wife is the primary applicant . So do i need to clear any ielts/pte , is that a mandate ? Because i am not claiming any points from my side.

7. Last question about the photograph , how can we label the name on it , as it should be labelled with the applicant's name , or can we just provide the scanned passport sized photo graph , will that work. Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hang on.....I'm working on this now.


Will try to answer ALL your queries soon.





monrick05 said:


> Anyone ??
> 
> Hello. First of all i would like to thank every one on this forum , with all your efforts specially jeeten , i have reached to my final step .
> I will try my best to support you all as well who so ever need help till they reach their final stage.
> Please provide assistance on my final step , As i am going to lodge the visa application in this week , as i got the approval today from nsw. I have some doubts , that i would like to clear before i lodge the visa.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for working on my issue .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





monrick05 said:


> Hello.
> 
> First of all i would like to thank every one on this forum , with all your efforts specially *jeeten *, i have reached to my final step . I will try my best to support you all as well who so ever need help till they reach their final stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

monrick05 said:


> Anyone ??
> 
> Hello. First of all i would like to thank every one on this forum , with all your efforts specially jeeten , i have reached to my final step .
> I will try my best to support you all as well who so ever need help till they reach their final stage.
> ...


Hi,

Please find the answers below.

1) You need to upload documents to justify your point claims, such as, degrees and transcripts for qualification points and IELTS/PTE tests report form to justify language proficiency points.

2) I am not sure of debit card payment but you can go to IMMI website and scan the information. They have given full details of how to make payment.

3) No need to notarize all your documents. Just color scan all your originals and upload it. Scan of originals are as good as notarized copies.

4) Don't provide full passport scan until and unless DIBP ask you to provide. Just scan first and last in one document and upload it.

5) DIBP has provided the list of their panel clinics for each country. Please refer the following link. Same link would give you information of getting PCC in your country.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/immigration-panel-physicians.aspx

6) No need to give any language proficiency test. For secondary applicant, if you are not claiming any points, it would be fair enough if you take a letter from your college/university that the medium of education was in english. This way, you can prove that you have functional english.

7) No need to upload any photograph. It is not mandatory.

Remember, after setting your IMMI account by providing details of each applicant alongwith primary applicant, there will be a separate section for each applicant to upload their relevant documents. So the documents of each applicants are automatically separated.

Once a document is uploaded, it cannot be modified. So an extra care is required while uploading documents for each applicant.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ...IMO...
> 
> IF any CRITICAL illness is detected in your Mother's medicals WHICH DIBP feels would have an adverse effect on their Medical system THEN there are chances THAT VISA for ALL applicants would be rejected.
> 
> PLUS no refund (as this is the VISA condition and its the applicant who has failed to meet this condition).


Adverse effect on their medical system means expense? I will be paying any medical expense of hers for 10 years after immigration is not it so in their parent immigration rules

If for dependent non migrant also I have to do pcc and medical then what would be in case of dependent migrant?

Say I pay some 1700 more and prove dependence requirements, will she be granted PR in August sept along with my PR???


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Adverse effect on their medical system means expense? I will be paying any medical expense of hers for 10 years after immigration is not it so in their parent immigration rules
> 
> If for dependent non migrant also I have to do pcc and medical then what would be in case of dependent migrant?
> 
> Say I pay some 1700 more and prove dependence requirements, will she be granted PR in August sept along with my PR???



Will there be any more money to be given to dipb apart from 1700.. how much


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Adverse effect on their medical system means expense? I will be paying any medical expense of hers for 10 years after immigration is not it so in their parent immigration rules
> 
> If for dependent non migrant also I have to do pcc and medical then what would be in case of dependent migrant?
> 
> Say I pay some 1700 more and prove dependence requirements, will she be granted PR in August sept along with my PR???


Do I remove her from eoi. Can I edit that form now 

Do I pay 1700 more for her. What should I do


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,

Did anyone receive NSW SS Invite today ? Please post your dates and SRN ?


Regards

Anant


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Any nominations in last two weeks from NSW? Last I heard someone getting nomination was on 28th May. *Nervous*


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> Any nominations in last two weeks from NSW? Last I heard someone getting nomination was on 28th May. *Nervous*


I received one yesterday, srn 48xx.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

Has anyone received an invitation to apply for NSW sponsorship recently?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Icewarp
We both are in the same situation coz we got invitation on same day and our SRN is 49xx what is your expectation about state nomination please share if you have some idea.
Thanks


----------



## nkalisetti (Nov 14, 2013)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Icewarp
> We both are in the same situation coz we got invitation on same day and our SRN is 49xx what is your expectation about state nomination please share if you have some idea.
> Thanks


Hi my srn is as well 49**. Haven't yet received nomination approval. When did u receive approval


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Can I just walk in to Bangalore passport office tomorrow after paying online for PCC 

Will they be working tomorrow - Bangalore passport office


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

after 21 days waiting, I got two golden mails just now, just for your refer, my SRN 48xx, 261313, invites on May 20th. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you for your help, fantastic analysis and encouragements, also wish all the best to all of you in this forum.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*



*||| Congratulations and All The Best with the VISA Stage|||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



a21071 said:


> after 21 days waiting, I got two golden mails just now, just for your refer, my SRN 48xx, 261313, invites on May 20th. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you for your help, fantastic analysis and encouragements, also wish all the best to all of you in this forum.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

a21071 said:


> after 21 days waiting, I got two golden mails just now, just for your refer, my SRN 48xx, 261313, invites on May 20th. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you for your help, fantastic analysis and encouragements, also wish all the best to all of you in this forum.


Congratulations. ...
what's your ielts or pte score and total points you hold?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*As stated earlier (I have read this in forum):*



> IF any CRITICAL illness is detected in your Mother's medicals WHICH DIBP feels would have an adverse effect on their Medical system THEN there are chances THAT VISA for ALL applicants would be rejected.


THEN they refer such case to a medical panel and suggest next steps based on the panel recommendation. THEY might ask her to undergo more medical tests and then based on the results take the final call.


*For more detailed information you might want to skim through few threads or websites.*


In addition to PCC and Medicals *Dependent migrants* would've to provide other relevant documents LIKE proof of Functional English, etc..

Your Mother would be part of your Visa application so IF your application is successful THEN she would be getting a PR along-with you.


EOI can't be updated after you have received an Invite.






Alena123 said:


> Do I remove her from eoi. Can I edit that form now
> 
> Do I pay 1700 more for her. What should I do





Alena123 said:


> Will there be any more money to be given to dipb apart from 1700.. how much





Alena123 said:


> Adverse effect on their medical system means expense? I will be paying any medical expense of hers for 10 years after immigration is not it so in their parent immigration rules
> 
> If for dependent non migrant also I have to do pcc and medical then what would be in case of dependent migrant?
> 
> Say I pay some 1700 more and prove dependence requirements, will she be granted PR in August sept along with my PR???


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *As stated earlier (I have read this in forum):*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had put her as non-migrant dependent. Can I change that application and make her dependent migrant now?


----------



## jasonwww (Mar 31, 2015)

*SRN 46xxx*



a21071 said:


> after 21 days waiting, I got two golden mails just now, just for your refer, my SRN 48xx, 261313, invites on May 20th. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you for your help, fantastic analysis and encouragements, also wish all the best to all of you in this forum.


Hi My SRN 46xx, 22111 (general accountant). I got invited in 15May and applied on 20May. Now still waiting for approval.
So apparently SR 48xx got approved earlier than 46 xx?
Anyone with 46xx still waiting like me?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes that can be done.




Alena123 said:


> I had put her as non-migrant dependent. Can I change that application and make her dependent migrant now?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes that can be done.


Jeeten ... thanks a lot for your replies. 

How to change her status to migrant dependent pleaseee


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Probably 51** srn have not started yet. Has anyone with SRN 1** receive golden mails yet??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Right now I don't have any answer, will try to look up something for you.


Until then IF others have any inputs lets wait and watch.




Alena123 said:


> Jeeten ... thanks a lot for your replies.
> 
> How to change her status to migrant dependent pleaseee


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Form 1022* seems to be the way ahead:


*Notification of changes in circumstances*




Alena123 said:


> I had put her as non-migrant dependent. Can I change that application and make her dependent migrant now?





Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes that can be done.





Alena123 said:


> Jeeten ... thanks a lot for your replies.
> 
> How to change her status to migrant dependent pleaseee


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Jeet,

I want your feedback on one of your comments that you provided in previous posts.

[JEET] - IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.

IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.

MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.

According to DIBP website, 

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist

*"All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."*

1) Should I get certified all documents which are even in color as per above link? 

Few more queries other than that ...

2) Passport pages - I have around 10 pages having different countries visit/residence visa and secondly, more than 25 pages having stamps of arrival/departure. Should I color scan all such pages?

3) I will be uploading Passport pages for me, spouse and kid which will show the DOB. Are we still supposed to upload Birth certificates too?

4) Are we supposed to upload CNIC (national ID card for Pakistani citizens)?

5) For employment, I have these docs from each company. Offer/Appointment letter, Experience Letter, few salary slips (2 per year), bank statement. Will it be enough as proof employment? I don't have income tax details. 

6) From employment documents, which docs should I get certified? All documents are in color except the bank statements.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

> IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.
> 
> IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.
> 
> ...


The above still stands true.


1 - Refer to above quote.

2 - *IMO* you should color scan all such pages.

3 - IF you have Birth Certificates THEN upload them. Else Passport has worked as a substitute for many applicants.

4 - Upload it.

5 - What you have should be more than enough. Have seen people being granted Visa without being asked for tax documents/payslips.

6 - Refer to above quote.




athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> I want your feedback on one of your comments that you provided in previous posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Many thanks for prompt reply.

*MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.*

so when I will get that IMMI account and will be able to see which are required as color scan OR certified color scan?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, you can share these details with me then. So that all future applicants can be guided accordingly.




athar.dcsian said:


> Many thanks for prompt reply.
> 
> *MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.*
> 
> so when I will get that IMMI account and will be able to see which are required as color scan OR certified color scan?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Icewarp
> We both are in the same situation coz we got invitation on same day and our SRN is 49xx what is your expectation about state nomination please share if you have some idea.
> Thanks


According to my own figures, I would say we will receive the nomination on 16/06/2015. Thats for Srn 49xx. I will let you know just at the moment I get it on that day. Regards.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

a21071 said:


> after 21 days waiting, I got two golden mails just now, just for your refer, my SRN 48xx, 261313, invites on May 20th. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you for your help, fantastic analysis and encouragements, also wish all the best to all of you in this forum.


You are welcome! And Congratulations!! Good luck!


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

I got nsw invitation today for software engineer with in 22 days 55+5 SRN 48** ielts 6, experience 10+.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

One of my friend who got visa 190 nomination, have few queries.

1) He traveled a lot for short business trips (having 3 passport books) in last 10 years. He doesn't remember most of the traveling dates now and the entry/exit stamps on passports are also no more clear. Is he supposed to mention all those traveling details in the visa application? If yes, then how to deal with this?

2) Where exactly he's supposed to enter traveling details in the visa application (any specific page of 17 pages?)

3) At which step he will paying the visa fees and will get the option to upload documents? He has gone thru with 17 pages and there's no such option to pay fees/upload docs.

Please guide.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friend who got visa 190 nomination, have few queries.
> 
> ...



Athar,
Per DIBP, here are the conditions laid out for PCC 


_For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.

You must declare all recorded offences to us. If you do not declare an offence and we become aware of this it might have a negative impact on your application.

Do not finalise any travel arrangements until after the grant of your visa. This is because visa processing times can vary depending on the visa type and your personal circumstances
_

Refer to the link below for details

Character and police certificate requirements


Regards
Andy


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

andy_cool said:


> Athar,
> Per DIBP, here are the conditions laid out for PCC
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

I am well aware of PCC requirements. 

I am asking something else. For example, if someone lived for 1 weeks in 6 different countries in last 3 months before lodging visa application. I know PCC won't be required from those 6 countries but will it be required to enter these traveling details in visa application itself?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

So are there any 55+5 pointers with IELTS 7 but no experience that got invited to apply under this system ? Also does anyone know that if they are sending invitations to every occupation (a few or a lot, doesn't matter) on the SOL ?


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

murugadoss said:


> I got nsw invitation today for software engineer with in 22 days 55+5 SRN 48** ielts 6, experience 10+.


Is it invitation or nomination??


----------



## sprite_chris (Apr 28, 2015)

Could anyone tell me what does this snr mean? Is this related to the waiting time or what?
I was invited 11 June and my SNR is 52XX


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> So are there any 55+5 pointers with IELTS 7 but no experience that got invited to apply under this system ? Also does anyone know that if they are sending invitations to every occupation (a few or a lot, doesn't matter) on the SOL ?


They are inviting certain occupations only. This is what I have learnt so far from their selection process. I have 55+5 points with ielts 7 each (external auditor). Waiting for 3 months now.


----------



## gildaso (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is my first post on this thread, so excuse me if my question sounds stupid...
I'd like to know how long is it in theory to get the visa granted from the moment we get the NSW invitation (not approval).
From what I understand, it takes around 12 weeks to get a NSW approval, and then another 3 months after the immi invitation?
Am I right??
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

|| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||





murugadoss said:


> I got nsw invitation today for software engineer with in 22 days 55+5 SRN 48** ielts 6, experience 10+.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*This has to be entered in FORM 80 *| *Part E – International travel / movements.*

Q 19 Have you traveled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?


If you do not have enough space to give all the necessary information, attach a separate *supplementary page on the lines of Q 19 table* to this form with further details.






athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am well aware of PCC requirements.
> 
> I am asking something else. For example, if someone lived for 1 weeks in 6 different countries in last 3 months before lodging visa application. I know PCC won't be required from those 6 countries but will it be required to enter these traveling details in visa application itself?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

gildaso said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on this thread, so excuse me if my question sounds stupid...
> I'd like to know how long is it in theory to get the visa granted from the moment we get the NSW invitation (not approval).
> From what I understand, it takes around 12 weeks to get a NSW approval, and then another 3 months after the immi invitation?
> Am I right??
> Thanks in advance!


currently NSW nomination timeline is 4-5 weeks. Visa could be 3-4 months after you lodge, if you do not wait with getting meds and PCC done.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you are right.

In an ideal scenario that much time is taken.


It has been observed in this forum that few people who had submitted their NSW SS Nomination application have received an approval in around 30 days.

Few have received it in 4/6/8 weeks as well.





gildaso said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on this thread, so excuse me if my question sounds stupid...
> I'd like to know how long is it in theory to get the visa granted from the moment we get the NSW invitation (not approval).
> From what I understand, it takes around 12 weeks to get a NSW approval, and then another 3 months after the immi invitation?
> Am I right??
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *This has to be entered in FORM 80 *| *Part E – International travel / movements.*
> 
> Q 19 Have you traveled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeeten. That exactly I was looking for.

So, Form 80 is a separate form other than online visa application? Is it offline form that will be mailed to DIBP? I just checked it on vfsglobal ... it's 20 pages pd f file. Can you please list down how many forms we need to fill out for visa 190?

1) Online visa application
2) Form 80
3) ....
4) ...

Secondly, regarding that particular question (traveling in last 10 years), my friend has 3 passport books and most of the old stamps are not clear now. How should he enter those details? Is there any workaround?

Finally, on what step he will pay the visa fees and upload the documents?

Thanks


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello.

I have a question regarding filing the visa.I have applied on my wife`s behalf . Now i have a concern about functional english about my self. 

i am a commerce graduate . And also gave my ielts in 2012 december and got 6.5 overall . Now would that work or is there any thing i can do to prove my functional english. 
Please advise asap.
And is this functional english a mandate. Is there any other alternative to this because my degree does not say that "medium is in english "

thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your IELTS score should suffice. No need for any other document.


BUT if you are still interested, then refer to my following post for alternatives.


How can I prove I have functional English?





monrick05 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have a question regarding filing the visa.I have applied on my wife`s behalf . Now i have a concern about functional english about my self.
> 
> ...


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for your reply . And i also thought , ielts should work , however i just referred to the official website , it says " An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing"

And my test is older i gave it on december 2012 .

So i dont know whether i should submit the same or i have to appear for another test.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Jeetan, currently I have 55 points. I am waiting for NSW invitation since14th April, 2015. My ANZSCO Code is computer network & system engineer 263111. My overall experience is 11+. But acs deducted 2 years. Also they did not accepted my 1st job in this ANZSCO Code. Currently I can avail points for 7 years experience. If I wait for next year then my age ll cross 33 as I was born in August 1983. I got detailed experience letter from 1st emplyer. Do I again submit to Acs for reevaluation. My 1st job is 1.2 years. Kindly note that review & appeal time is over. 
Current point position are as follows 
Ielts : 6 in each so 0 points 
Age : 32 so 30 points 
Education : Bachelor degree so 15 points 
Experience : 7 years as per previous Acs results so 10 points 
Please suggest if I review again from Acs in same code & try luck.

Abbas


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Right now just fill "Online visa application form" and "FORM 80". THEN CO would guide you accordingly, if any other form is required.


You would have to enter the last 10 years travel details. I don't know if there is any workaround. BUT IF there is one, then I would also like to know.


AFTER you receive an Invite from DIBP for VISA application:

THEN fill the online 17 page form and at the final step pay the VISA fees thereby submitting the VISA application. AFTER this you will get the option to upload documents.





athar.dcsian said:


> Thanks Jeeten. That exactly I was looking for.
> 
> So, Form 80 is a separate form other than online visa application? Is it offline form that will be mailed to DIBP? I just checked it on vfsglobal ... it's 20 pages pd f file. Can you please list down how many forms we need to fill out for visa 190?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY this should work for Primary Visa applicant. BUT we can take a chance in your case.

Also see IF you can arrange for *Medium of instruction letter from College / University*, format shared in my earlier post. THEN submit this with your IELTS result from Dec 2012.


MOREOVER IF you don't want to take further chances THEN go ahead and appear for an English Language Test.






monrick05 said:


> Thanks for your reply . And i also thought , ielts should work , however i just referred to the official website , it says " An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing"
> 
> And my test is older i gave it on december 2012 .
> 
> So i dont know whether i should submit the same or i have to appear for another test.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

When did you get your ACS skills assessment done?






abbasraza said:


> Hi Jeetan, currently I have 55 points. I am waiting for NSW invitation since14th April, 2015. My ANZSCO Code is computer network & system engineer 263111. My overall experience is 11+. But acs deducted 2 years. Also they did not accepted my 1st job in this ANZSCO Code. Currently I can avail points for 7 years experience. If I wait for next year then my age ll cross 33 as I was born in August 1983. I got detailed experience letter from 1st emplyer. Do I again submit to Acs for reevaluation. My 1st job is 1.2 years. Kindly note that review & appeal time is over.
> Current point position are as follows
> Ielts : 6 in each so 0 points
> Age : 32 so 30 points
> ...


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> When did you get your ACS skills assessment done?


18th Feb, 2015.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*..IMO..*


*You would stand a better chance for receiving an Invite IF you do the following:*

* Apply for ACS reassessment with the new reference letter and increase your Points.

* Improve your IELTS score to at-least 7+ in each skills (or equivalent score for other English Language Tests).





abbasraza said:


> 18th Feb, 2015.





Jeeten#80 said:


> When did you get your ACS skills assessment done?





abbasraza said:


> Hi Jeetan, currently I have 55 points. I am waiting for NSW invitation since14th April, 2015. My ANZSCO Code is computer network & system engineer 263111. My overall experience is 11+. But acs deducted 2 years. Also they did not accepted my 1st job in this ANZSCO Code. Currently I can avail points for 7 years experience. If I wait for next year then my age ll cross 33 as I was born in August 1983. I got detailed experience letter from 1st emplyer. Do I again submit to Acs for reevaluation. My 1st job is 1.2 years. Kindly note that review & appeal time is over.
> Current point position are as follows
> Ielts : 6 in each so 0 points
> Age : 32 so 30 points
> ...


----------



## gildaso (Dec 12, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot!



Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes you are right.
> 
> In an ideal scenario that much time is taken.
> 
> ...


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *..IMO..*
> 
> 
> *You would stand a better chance for receiving an Invite IF you do the following:*
> ...


Thanks for your reply. i don't want to apply for ielts again as i attempted ielts 3 times. I have limited time to do studies due to work load. Normally ACS evaluate the case/result within 1 to 2 weeks. What you suggest if i apply a separate EOI for 189 visa or wait till i get ACS RESULT. Please guide.


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello.

I am worried with respect to my application of the NSW nomination. I have 3 years of work ex in financial services which is not related with management accountant category that i have applied for. I have not stated the work ex neither in EOI nor in the SS application. However the resume attached with the application includes my work ex as well. 

Please share your thoughts abt my situation and advise if I shud update EOI at this time or not.

I received invitation on 15th may and applied for nomination on 21st may. Would appreciate any help.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need to create a NEW EOI.


In your same EOI select "*Visa Types*" as "*Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)*" in addition to the already selected "Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)".


And when you get the ACS result update you EOI with:

* *New *ACS Date of skills assessment
* *New *ACS Reference number
* First Employment details





abbasraza said:


> Thanks for your reply. i don't want to apply for ielts again as i attempted ielts 3 times. I have limited time to do studies due to work load. Normally ACS evaluate the case/result within 1 to 2 weeks. What you suggest if i apply a separate EOI for 189 visa or wait till i get ACS RESULT. Please guide.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*..IMO...*


If this experience is part of your last 10 years employment history THEN you will have to *update this in your EOI* and *mark *it as *Not Relevant*.


Was this experience assessed by relevant skill assessment authority? If yes then what was the result?





ankita9688 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am worried with respect to my application of the NSW nomination. I have 3 years of work ex in financial services which is not related with management accountant category that i have applied for. I have not stated the work ex neither in EOI nor in the SS application. However the resume attached with the application includes my work ex as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Jeeten

No i did not had the work ex assessed as i knew that it was not relevant.

Do u think that this may be problematic as i have listed it in the resume.

Should I inform NSW and then update EOI?? What do u suggest?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IMO*


This might not be problematic as by doing this you aren't gaining any points and jumping queue.


You have to update this in your EOI and mark as not relevant, plus you should also communicate this to NSW.






ankita9688 said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> No i did not had the work ex assessed as i knew that it was not relevant.
> 
> ...


''


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your opinion. Would surely update the EOI. Fingers crossed:no_good:


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> No need to create a NEW EOI.
> 
> In your same EOI select "Visa Types" as "Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)" in addition to the already selected "Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)".
> 
> ...


Do I enter the data in eoi with 60 points now or wait until I get the acs result?


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello.

I need some advise on police clearance certificate. Please guide me which one is the appropriate way to proceed .

I just got married and i am applying for the visa on behalf on my wife. 
so address on her passport is different . And we stay in the same city.

So i want to know ,should i put the same address that is on the passport , while filing the form in passport seva website or my address where she lives now.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Jiten,

In VISA form "Employment in nominated occupation" section, do i need to fill it up as per ACS result?

Please reply.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It has to be inline with your ACS letter. Also the employment section in your EOI should be as per ACS letter.

So Visa application should replicate EOI.




ambition_vik said:


> Hi Jiten,
> 
> In VISA form "Employment in nominated occupation" section, do i need to fill it up as per ACS result?
> 
> Please reply.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just update your EOI now inline with my earlier post.


Then when your ACS result is out, update your ACS details and Employment section.





abbasraza said:


> Do I enter the data in eoi with 60 points now or wait until I get the acs result?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

abbasraza said:


> Do I enter the data in eoi with 60 points now or wait until I get the acs result?


You should not submit EOI without having all papers to prove your skills and language. You will get a refusal if the dates on those is later than the date of the invitation


----------



## AAO (Jun 3, 2015)

*Anzco 221111*

Hi,

Has there been any movement with ANZCO code 221111 General accountant applicants for NSW state nomination. I've lodged my EOI last 31st of May & have not received an invite yet.. my EOI point is 60.. Furthermore, where do we get the notification for the invite.. thru skill select website or via the registered email?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> You should not submit EOI without having all papers to prove your skills and language. You will get a refusal if the dates on those is later than the date of the invitation


Thanks


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> It has to be inline with your ACS letter. Also the employment section in your EOI should be as per ACS letter.
> 
> So Visa application should replicate EOI.


Thanks Jeetan for your support. Application has been submitted to ACS for reevaluation. From tomorrow, process ll start. Let's hope for the best


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

AAO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has there been any movement with ANZCO code 221111 General accountant applicants for NSW state nomination. I've lodged my EOI last 31st of May & have not received an invite yet.. my EOI point is 60.. Furthermore, where do we get the notification for the invite.. thru skill select website or via the registered email?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


Hi,

I have received invitation for 221111 Accountant General on 11/06/2015. Please indicate if your 60 point is including SS (55+5) or excluding. As my points were 70 including SS and I think at this stage they are inviting people with 60+ points. 

Thanks.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Here you go......modify it as per your requirement or suitability
> 
> 
> *Main applicant*
> ...


Hi Buddy , Need you advice i paid my fees and uploading all the document and i saw in the DIAC check list they also required form 1221 for dependent ? Is is really mandatory 

question -2- I have 8 months kids migrating with me do i need to fill or upload any document other than mention above by you . Thanks in advance


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Hey guys.

A quick question.

Do I need to be very precise with my Resume when applying for NSW state nomination as I didn't claim any points for job experience or is it fine to submit just a standard Resume.??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF in your IMMI account *Form 1221 is listed under your Dependent* THEN go-ahead and upload the completed form. 


IF both Parents of the Child are migrating along-with the Child THEN no other document is required for Child UNLESS explicitly asked by CO.




khanmujeebin said:


> Hi Buddy , Need you advice i paid my fees and uploading all the document and i saw in the DIAC check list they also required form 1221 for dependent ? Is is really mandatory
> 
> question -2- I have 8 months kids migrating with me do i need to fill or upload any document other than mention above by you . Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you can THEN arrange for a precise resume inline with your Nominated Occupation to be on the safer side.




ahsa said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> Do I need to be very precise with my Resume when applying for NSW state nomination as I didn't claim any points for job experience or is it fine to submit just a standard Resume.??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| All The Best |||*


Let us know how it goes.






abbasraza said:


> Thanks Jeetan for your support. Application has been submitted to ACS for reevaluation. From tomorrow, process ll start. Let's hope for the best


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IF selected THEN ALL Applicants* receive the Invite via an email from NSW Dept.


Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*Skilled nominated migration (190)*




AAO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has there been any movement with ANZCO code 221111 General accountant applicants for NSW state nomination. I've lodged my EOI last 31st of May & have not received an invite yet.. my EOI point is 60.. Furthermore, where do we get the notification for the invite.. thru skill select website or via the registered email?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## snaray (Apr 9, 2015)

*Australian Recession?!?*

:noidea:

:juggle:
I am awaiting Nomination approval, meanwhile tried to look at Australian Economy and recession forecasts. It doesn't look so good.

How much of the news to be trusted?
Does any of your Australian friends feels anything about recession from their end?

:confused2:


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Jiten.

I have worked for 1 company and multiple location (Ind, AUS ) but my reference letter did not distinguish that hence I just mention employment country as India in ACS form and EOI.

Should I continue doing the same in VISA form so that it sync with ACS and EOI or mention Aus experience separately?



Please share your views. Thanks






Jeeten#80 said:


> It has to be inline with your ACS letter. Also the employment section in your EOI should be as per ACS letter.
> 
> So Visa application should replicate EOI.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF in your IMMI account *Form 1221 is listed under your Dependent* THEN go-ahead and upload the completed form.
> 
> 
> IF both Parents of the Child are migrating along-with the Child THEN no other document is required for Child UNLESS explicitly asked by CO.


Thanks Buddy , I have one more query while filling the 17 pages online form , i made some minor mistake (e-g- Is this applicant travel to Australia before and I clicked no but actually i was in Australia for 2 year ) similar information was there in form 80 and i have mention there correctly . What should i do know . If there any way i can correct that information by sending an email or any correction form


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

Can you please help to clear the discrepancy, actually I just want to know that whether bank statement is necessary for proving the employment period or just payslips and experience letters are enough to justify that. My first job of around 1.7 years period, I used to receive salary cash. How to justify this.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

VipanBali said:


> Is it invitation or nomination??


This is NSW invitation to apply 190 VISA. My application has been approved which was submitted to NSW on May 21st 2015.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

murugadoss said:


> This is NSW invitation to apply 190 VISA. My application has been approved which was submitted to NSW on May 21st 2015.



Sorry, discard the query, I found the answer .
Apologies for inconvenience.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,
Did anyone receive SS Approval emails today, so far ? Please update !

Regards

Andy


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

congrats... Is NSW send invite using [email protected], using this email ID, u received the invite?????


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread...





ambition_vik said:


> Thanks Jiten.
> 
> I have worked for 1 company and multiple location (Ind, AUS ) but my reference letter did not distinguish that hence I just mention employment country as India in ACS form and EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Use the following form to CORRECT your mistake in VISA Application form.


*Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)*


*In my VIEW This is NOT a minor mistake .*




khanmujeebin said:


> Thanks Buddy , I have one more query while filling the 17 pages online form , i made some minor mistake (e-g- Is this applicant travel to Australia before and I clicked no but actually i was in Australia for 2 year ) similar information was there in form 80 and i have mention there correctly . What should i do know . If there any way i can correct that information by sending an email or any correction form


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What I have observed in this forum is THAT few Applicants have received GRANTS by providing the following documents: 

* Employment Offer Letter
* Employment Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration
* Employment Experience / Relieving Letter


AND FEW were also asked for Bank Statements / Payslips etc..





leap said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Can you please help to clear the discrepancy, actually I just want to know that whether bank statement is necessary for proving the employment period or just payslips and experience letters are enough to justify that. My first job of around 1.7 years period, I used to receive salary cash. How to justify this.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> What I have observed in this forum is THAT few Applicants have received GRANTS by providing the following documents:
> 
> * Employment Offer Letter
> * Employment Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration
> ...



So will this be justified by stating DIBP that all were cash paid??


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

*Documents for NSW Nomination*

Guys, 

I have received an invitation to apply for the NSW nomination. 

Wanted to take experts opinion on the documents I need to upload. 


Bio-data page of passport 
PDF of skills assessment received from assessing authority 
Scanned copy of IELTS received through post. 
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts (do I have to upload seperate documents for each degree?) 
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that I made in my application such as: Partner's skills assessment, Partner's IELTS, Partner's Passport Page 

Am I missing anything?

Is there any specific condition that NSW has for Nomination. Condition such as Job offer or financial capability to survive etc etc?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No one BUT CO/DIBP would be able to confirm this.


IF all documents are legitimate THEN there shouldn't be any reason for concern.




leap said:


> So will this be justified by stating DIBP that all were cash paid??


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received an invitation to apply for the NSW nomination.
> 
> ...


great..you got invitation real quick..good luck.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations for the Invite and All The BEST with Nomination |||*


You have all bases covered. Go ahead with your application.





sourabh.sakhare said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received an invitation to apply for the NSW nomination.
> 
> ...


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> great..you got invitation real quick..good luck.


Thanks.


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations for the invite. It was very quick.




sourabh.sakhare said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received an invitation to apply for the NSW nomination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I am new in this forum. I have submitted my EOI with 55+5 SS IELTS R7, W7, L7, S 6.5 & Over all 7 on 21st April 2015. I didn't receive any mail from NSW yet. I want to know whether NSW inform the applicant if they do not select them?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to mention ANZ code 263111 computer system and network engineer


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*








janidhimant said:


> Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Jeeten

As i was discussing wid u ystrday, I received the invitation to lodge visa 190 before i could update the unrelated experience in EOI.

What do u suggest now? Is there a way by which I can still notify them before lodging visa. Please suggest as to how should I proceed further.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*REF:* *Skilled nominated migration (190) Information*



NSW will *NEVER* inform the candidate IF they aren't going to select them based on EOI details.





Kdp2015 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new in this forum. I have submitted my EOI with 55+5 SS IELTS R7, W7, L7, S 6.5 & Over all 7 on 21st April 2015. I didn't receive any mail from NSW yet. I want to know whether NSW inform the applicant if they do not select them?





Kdp2015 said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention ANZ code 263111 computer system and network engineer


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't recall the exact context of this. Can you please share more details or point me to the relevant posts.





ankita9688 said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> As i was discussing wid u ystrday, I received the invitation to lodge visa 190 before i could update the unrelated experience in EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Actually i had not updated my work ex in EOI as it was not related to the management accountant occupation. However, i had quoted the work ex in the resume while applying for NSW application

Now before it could update it as unrelated exp in EOI, i received the 190 invitation to lodge visa today and EOI appears to be freezed.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeeten. Another thing I have mistakenly updated my EOI without any changes. Is there will be any problem. Please help.

Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No changes no problem.


You can keep on updating your EOI until you receive your INVITE.


IF Changes in EOI cause your eligibility or points score to change THEN "*Date of effect*" of our EOI would change.




Kdp2015 said:


> Thank you Jeeten. Another thing I have mistakenly updated my EOI without any changes. Is there will be any problem. Please help.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you Jeeten for your support


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Jeeten,

Please refer to your response against my query. This is what I was referring to.


This might not be problematic as by doing this you aren't gaining any points and jumping queue.


You have to update this in your EOI and mark as not relevant, plus you should also communicate this to NSW.


[/COLOR][/SIZE]



ankita9688 said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> No i did not had the work ex assessed as i knew that it was not relevant.
> 
> ...


''[/QUOTE]


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

I am very confused at this stage as I dont want them to consider that I am hiding any information. Please share your opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...* Updating EOI would have been the best case.


NOW given that you don't have this option, I think you should update this Work Experience in your VISA application AND mark it as *not relevant*.


*In my View*, This might not be problematic as by doing this you aren't gaining/*claiming* any points and NOT jumping queue.





ankita9688 said:


> I am very confused at this stage as I dont want them to consider that I am hiding any information. Please share your opinion.
> 
> Thanks!





ankita9688 said:


> Actually i had not updated my work ex in EOI as it was not related to the management accountant occupation. However, i had quoted the work ex in the resume while applying for NSW application
> 
> Now before it could update it as unrelated exp in EOI, i received the 190 invitation to lodge visa today and EOI appears to be freezed.





Jeeten#80 said:


> *IMO*
> 
> 
> This might not be problematic as by doing this you aren't gaining any points and jumping queue.
> ...





ankita9688 said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> No i did not had the work ex assessed as i knew that it was not relevant.
> 
> ...





Jeeten#80 said:


> *..IMO...*
> 
> 
> If this experience is part of your last 10 years employment history THEN you will have to *update this in your EOI* and *mark *it as *Not Relevant*.
> ...





ankita9688 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am worried with respect to my application of the NSW nomination. I have 3 years of work ex in financial services which is not related with management accountant category that i have applied for. I have not stated the work ex neither in EOI nor in the SS application. However the resume attached with the application includes my work ex as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your response buddy. Guess I have been left with that option only. This forum is of great help and the way guys help each other is just amazing.

Keep up the good spirit. All the best to all of you!


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

No chances for 55 + IELTS 6 now?


----------



## off list (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello

I have applied for off list nomination as Life scientist on 29/05/2015 with 70 points. ANyone has any experience about how long it takes to process the application?

Thanks
Off list


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

off list said:


> Hello
> 
> I have applied for off list nomination as Life scientist on 29/05/2015 with 70 points. ANyone has any experience about how long it takes to process the application?
> 
> ...


All of us shall wait to next fiscal year's quota, just 2 weeks to go, be patient


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Greetings !!

Did anyone receive NSW State Nomination Approval today ? Please Post your SRN while confirming

Regards

Andy


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> congrats... Is NSW send invite using [email protected], using this email ID, u received the invite?????


Guys, 

Can any1 answer this? I too have the same query. 

Corrected email is: [email protected]


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,
Is there a documentation format / template for Spouse English Ability that one can request the Engineering College ( where spouse was educated) to undersign ? This is in place of IELTS for Spouse

Regards

Andy


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> All,
> Is there a documentation format / template for Spouse English Ability that one can request the Engineering College ( where spouse was educated) to undersign ? This is in place of IELTS for Spouse
> 
> Regards
> ...


Can we replace IELTS with the academic documentation? If your spouse has lived in India for 19+ years then I believe he/she has to give IELTS. Can anyone second this?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER to my following post regarding *How one can prove functional English capability*?


*Proof of Functional English: Medium of instruction letter from College / University!*





andy_cool said:


> All,
> Is there a documentation format / template for Spouse English Ability that one can request the Engineering College ( where spouse was educated) to undersign ? This is in place of IELTS for Spouse
> 
> Regards
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, REFER to my following post regarding *How one can prove functional English capability*?


*Proof of Functional English: Medium of instruction letter from College / University!*






sourabh.sakhare said:


> Can we replace IELTS with the academic documentation? If your spouse has lived in India for 19+ years then I believe he/she has to give IELTS. Can anyone second this?


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

How long will it take to assign a CO for 190 visa grant and approve the visa?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (_based on the current TREND_) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


AFTER that CO takes 2 weeks for processing the application. THEN if no additional/missing document is requested, it would take another couple of weeks for VISA Grant.


*THIS will happen in an IDEAL scenario.*




SWPB said:


> How long will it take to assign a CO for 190 visa grant and approve the visa?


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

Thanx Jeetendra for quick reply


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

Jeet, how do I chat ?


----------



## mehul23976 (Apr 16, 2014)

june 2015 

June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect » SkillSelect Support


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have sent you a test PM.





#Hashtag said:


> Jeet, how do I chat ?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Seems like no chance for 55 + 6 Ielts as intake is going to finish in two weeks.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Seems like no chance for 55 + 6 Ielts as intake is going to finish in two weeks.


Even no chance for 55+7


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Jeet,
Looks like some one messed up the NSW 190 SS tracker., Can you help get it fixed ?

Regards

Andy


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Encore 007

I am surprised to see you got 7 each Ielts but have not received yet. 

One of my friend got in may who has 55 points + 6 Ielts + 1 work experience. 

Its all about luck bro !!


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Does anybody know that can I claim partner 5 points on the basis of diploma of early childhood services?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

I guess if she gets a positive skill asessment and 6 bands in each module, yes you can but only if this occupation is on the list.


farhanvayani said:


> Does anybody know that can I claim partner 5 points on the basis of diploma of early childhood services?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

SWPB said:


> How long will it take to assign a CO for 190 visa grant and approve the visa?


Personally i was allocated a case officer just after a month and she has already sent me a last and final VAC 2 invoice. 
I know another guy as well who applied one day earlier than me and got allocated a case just in 15 days. We both lodged files on 10 th and 11th of may. Its a 190 NSW sponsored application.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi senior expats! 
My case officer has just sent me a VAC 2 invoice which i requested for. As everything eles has already been submitted beforehand and there is nothing she asked for. 
Does that mean, after paying this my case would be finalised ? ...., 
Thanks heaps


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarim Ali 

Thanks for your response.

I need to know diploma level of education is acceptable to claim points for partner education. I have checked SOL list where child care manager occupation is available. I am confused in choosing occupation then I would be able to contact assessing authority for it.


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Encore 007
> 
> I am surprised to see you got 7 each Ielts but have not received yet.
> 
> ...



External Auditor are not getting invitations . You friends must have applied for accountant


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah he got invitation for taxation accountant but with 6 Ielts and 55 points


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Guys need quick help.
What are the modes to pay DIBP fees??
I do not have a credit card with that kind of limit.


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

Can anyone please shed some light on my query.

I got invitation from NSW SS. I don't have my degree certificate as I haven't attended the graduation ceremony yet and I am planning to attend next year with my parents. Can I just upload the transcripts, completion letter and Skill assessment certificate or will I face problem?

Thanks


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Ahsa

Degree is not mandatory. Completion letter and official transcript with skill assessment is enough to demonstrate. 

Best of luck for visa process

Thanks


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

I will second farhan's comment on that. There wont be any problem. A completion letter, academic transcripts and skill assessment would be fine. 


ahsa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone please shed some light on my query.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hasdude (Mar 24, 2015)

Guys, any news on Sys admins?? Can the next nsw sol update include Sys admins?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not tracking this and have never seen it .


Maybe someone who has admin rights should look into this.




andy_cool said:


> Hi Jeet,
> Looks like some one messed up the NSW 190 SS tracker., Can you help get it fixed ?
> 
> Regards
> ...


----------



## Aman123 (May 21, 2015)

Hi jeeten or someone can advice after getting 190 visa , it is compulsory to move nsw or can live anywhere in Australia . Kind regards


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Aman123 said:


> Hi jeeten or someone can advice after getting 190 visa , it is compulsory to move nsw or can live anywhere in Australia . Kind regards


You must stay in NSW for two years


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*How to pay VISA fees!*


*Following are few options (cheapest is listed first):*

* Asking a know person in Australia to pay your VISA fees and then settling it with him in India

* ICICI Bank Travel Card

* Topping up your existing credit limit by paying the VISA fees amount into your credit card like paying Credit card fees. This will enhance your Credit limit.


Refer to following thread for more information.

*How to Pay Australian Visa Fees*





janidhimant said:


> Guys need quick help.
> What are the modes to pay DIBP fees??
> I do not have a credit card with that kind of limit.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not exactly!


*SCENARIO 1:*
IF you are unable to secure a job in your Nominated Occupation code THEN you may have to inform this to your STATE/CO along-with proof of Job search and interview results IF any.

THEN based on their reply take next steps.


*SCENARIO 2:*
You may just move to another state without informing the Sponsored STATE or DIBP.


*People have been able to move out of their Nominated State in either of these Scenarios. There may be other scenarios as well.*



> In your VISA Grant letter there are no conditions placed upon the visa that you have to live and work in the sponsoring state. This means you have no obligations to meet any particular requirements.
> 
> 
> IF there is a reason to move to another state (such as employment), then you are free to do so. There is no obligation to contact NSW/DIBP in case you wish to move.




*jumping states & other stuff*






Kdp2015 said:


> You must stay in NSW for two years





Aman123 said:


> Hi jeeten or someone can advice after getting 190 visa , it is compulsory to move nsw or can live anywhere in Australia . Kind regards


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

I am done with uploading PCCs   yayyyyyy

I didn't expect to get on the spot PCCs hehe , For me, passport address is different but still I got PCC same day, so happyyyyy

doing medicals tomorrow

Only problem I am facing is with birth certificate, that's in Hindi with not my name in that, Do I leave that and just upload 10th certificate and passport front page for birth certificate?

In work experience docs, Do I upload last 3 organisations work experience letters and present company's appointment letter's first 2-3 pages? Jeeten please help me


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations !!!


Another case where *passport and present address* is different BUT still PCC issued on the same day!!!





Alena123 said:


> I am done with uploading PCCs   yayyyyyy
> 
> I didn't expect to get on the spot PCCs hehe , For me, passport address is different but still I got PCC same day, so happyyyyy
> 
> doing medicals tomorrow


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> 
> Another case where *passport and present address* is different BUT still PCC issued on the same day!!!


Thanks you so much Jeeten :second: I was so worried about the hassle of PCC and It went so smooth :cheer2:

Please advise on birth certificate and work experience


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...






Alena123 said:


> I am done with uploading PCCs   yayyyyyy
> 
> I didn't expect to get on the spot PCCs hehe , For me, passport address is different but still I got PCC same day, so happyyyyy
> 
> ...


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


Jeeten I am not claiming any points for employment. What do I upload for employment now


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Not exactly!
> 
> 
> *SCENARIO 1:*
> ...



I think in scenario 2 , you will have challenges when you renew you PR or apply for citizenship .


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can any1 answer this? I too have the same query.
> 
> Corrected email is: [email protected]


Yes, you are right.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Check this out

http://www.australiavisa.com/englis...ve in my sponsoring region_ November 2013.pdf






andrew64 said:


> Jeeten#80 said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly!
> ...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Here is a very helpful article on jumping state .... 

http://www.australiavisa.com/englis...ve in my sponsoring region_ November 2013.pdf


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Also, i personally know a couple of guys who were released recently without any issues from NSW State. 
One of them was on 190 and the second on 489.


----------



## snaray (Apr 9, 2015)

*Received NSW approval mail and invitation from DIBP!*



Hi Friends,

Received NSW approval mail and invitation from DIBP!
50xx
Analyst Programmer
55+5


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

snaray said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received NSW approval mail and invitation from DIBP!
> 50xx
> ...


congrats


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

So does anyone know when was the last time an External Auditor with 55+5 (IELTS 7) received an invitation to apply from NSW?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Since new policy that is february 2015, none, to my knowledge
hilariously strange, isnt it? specially when general accountants are preferred over external auditors?

anyway, when did you lodge EOI?



c0da said:


> So does anyone know when was the last time an External Auditor with 55+5 (IELTS 7) received an invitation to apply from NSW?


----------



## Amdad (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello, This is Amdad from Bangladesh. I have done skill assessment as an Electrical Engineer which came out positive in April. I have applied for state sponsorship for 489 visa in NSW on 3rd May and received positive state nomination from Orana under 489 visa with letter of offer on 10th June 2015. But still didn't receive any invitation letter from DIBP and also unable to see apply button on the portal. My agency is telling that the offer letter I have received from rdorana is the invitation letter. Once they will upload in the portal the visa apply button will be visible. Can anyone please share me the timeline of this. Also will receive any further email from DIBP.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

189190aus said:


> Since new policy that is february 2015, none, to my knowledge
> hilariously strange, isnt it? specially when general accountants are preferred over external auditors?
> 
> anyway, when did you lodge EOI?


Dear 189190aus,

Dont be dishearted and dont curse accountants who have been invited already by NSW. Your comment above are proving hurtful for those general accountants. 
And also nowhere in any book on this planet it is mentioned that External Auditors are better than General Accountants ! No one is perfect in this world !

so plz avoid starting a new topic here 

its all about luck...all the best...


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

No mate
i aint cursing any individual
if i had to curse, i should curse myself first for choosing external auditor over accountant
but why should i curse myself as well? i chose what i thought would benefit me as accountants were about to be capped when i lodged skilled assessment application

whats strange to me
is policy of nsw
external auditors possess all the skills as of general accountants
so nsw should have sought both anzsco code on the basis of eoi date of effect
yet no external auditor has been invited to my knowledge
so thats way too strange!



mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear 189190aus,
> 
> Dont be dishearted and dont curse accountants who have been invited already by NSW. Your comment above are proving hurtful for those general accountants.
> And also nowhere in any book on this planet it is mentioned that External Auditors are better than General Accountants ! No one is perfect in this world !
> ...


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

189190aus said:


> No mate
> i aint cursing any individual
> if i had to curse, i should curse myself first for choosing external auditor over accountant
> but why should i curse myself as well? i chose what i thought would benefit me as accountants were about to be capped when i lodged skilled assessment application
> ...


yeah right...but no one from here can see what's behind the curtain...hope u got my point.. who knows that maybe accountants are more reqd as compared to external auditors at this point of time in NSW...

and moreover, NSW has stated on their website that they will rank candidates according to total points, then english competency and lastly skilled experience. Now after candidates are chosen according to above criteria then lastly they will consider the EOI date of effect in issuing invites to them.

The only reason you can think of not being invited is that as of now there isnt demand of external auditors in NSW. So just wait after july, hopefully you will be invited in shaa ALLAH !


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

yeah sure
insha Allah

but my point is
external auditors possess all the technical skills of accountant
all external auditors can work as accountant but not every accountant can work as external auditor

anyway, chill
i aint cursing anyone or myself 
happy for you and other general accountants 
do update your progress mate



mawaismushtaq said:


> yeah right...but no one from here can see what's behind the curtain...hope u got my point.. who knows that maybe accountants are more reqd as compared to external auditors at this point of time in NSW...
> 
> and moreover, NSW has stated on their website that they will rank candidates according to total points, then english competency and lastly skilled experience. Now after candidates are chosen according to above criteria then lastly they will consider the EOI date of effect in issuing invites to them.
> 
> The only reason you can think of not being invited is that as of now there isnt demand of external auditors in NSW. So just wait after july, hopefully you will be invited in shaa ALLAH !


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

189190aus said:


> yeah sure
> insha Allah
> 
> but my point is
> ...


your reasoning is right but as I said earlier its all about demand of the occupation, and NSW selection criteria which they have mentioned on their website...

yeah i will keep u posted on my progress....


----------



## rvirendra (Jun 15, 2015)

*Point Breakup*

Hi,

Could you please provide your points breakup.

I have also applied for Analyst Programmer with 55+5 points(IELTS 6) but not received invitation yet.
My SRN starts 48xx

Regards,
Virendra 




snaray said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received NSW approval mail and invitation from DIBP!
> 50xx
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

snaray said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received NSW approval mail and invitation from DIBP!
> 50xx
> ...


Congratulations. .


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have sent you a test PM.


Hi Jeeten,

I have acquired new passport as my old passport was run out of pages but haven't expired.When I submitted my Visa, I have mistakenly given old pp number.

Can I update Visa after submission?Will it be any problem for my medicals or PCC or grant if I don't update?


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

snaray said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received NSW approval mail and invitation from DIBP!
> 50xx
> ...


Congratulations. Can you please list your timelines !

Regards

Andy


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Guys,
Any NSW Approvals / DIBP Invites today ? Please post !!

Regards

Andy


----------



## snaray (Apr 9, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations. Can you please list your timelines !
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

EOI Date of Effect 28th Feb
Received NSW invite on 15 May
Applied for Nomination on 25th May
Received Nomination and DIBP invite on 16th June


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



snaray said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received NSW approval mail and invitation from DIBP!
> 50xx
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Change of Circumstances*


*You would have to fill the following 2 forms at the earliest:*

(Form 1023 to explain what you did by oversight AND Form 929 to provide NEW Passport Details)



*FORM 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)*


*Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details*





Prasad_aus said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I have acquired new passport as my old passport was run out of pages but haven't expired.When I submitted my Visa, I have mistakenly given old pp number.
> 
> Can I update Visa after submission?Will it be any problem for my medicals or PCC or grant if I don't update?


----------



## off list (Jun 16, 2015)

hello

Is it possible to know your points breakdown?

Thanks
Off list


----------



## off list (Jun 16, 2015)

hello

Is it possible to know your points breakdown?

Thanks
Off list



snaray said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> EOI Date of Effect 28th Feb
> Received NSW invite on 15 May
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY CO won't check employment related documents if you aren't claiming points for employment.


*IMO*

*IF you have the following documents THEN no harm in uploading.*

Upload for ALL previous employments:

* Offer letter / Relieving letter / Experience letter
* Statutory Declaration or Employer Reference Letter (used at the time of ACS Skills Assessment)


Upload for Current Employment:

* Offer letter
* Statutory Declaration or Employer Reference Letter (used at the time of ACS Skills Assessment)
* Last six months payslip





Alena123 said:


> Jeeten I am not claiming any points for employment. What do I upload for employment now


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Since new policy that is february 2015, none, to my knowledge
> hilariously strange, isnt it? specially when general accountants are preferred over external auditors?
> 
> anyway, when did you lodge EOI?


Yeah it's weird -- you're right that external auditors can be accountants, but the opposite is not necessarily true, so why choose accountants (whose ceilings have been reached) over external auditors?

I submitted my EOI on 1 June, so I guess I should get more marks for English than hope that I'd be picked by NSW


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Today is unusually silent without any NSW SS Approvals coming in ? Is this due to the DIBP strike .. 
thoughts !!

Regards

A


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

c0da said:


> So does anyone know when was the last time an External Auditor with 55+5 (IELTS 7) received an invitation to apply from NSW?





189190aus said:


> Since new policy that is february 2015, none, to my knowledge
> hilariously strange, isnt it? specially when general accountants are preferred over external auditors?
> 
> anyway, when did you lodge EOI?
> ...


I don't think they invited any external auditor since last six months.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

I got a Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. As the access to application is limited from invitation mail i got some questions

1. What documents are needed to upload?

2. Can I pay nomination fee with my credit card (India) ?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> I got a Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. As the access to application is limited from invitation mail i got some questions
> 
> 1. What documents are needed to upload?
> 
> 2. Can I pay nomination fee with my credit card (India) ?



what is your code and when did you submitted your application.


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

261313 Software Engineer. I submitted on 2nd June.


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

rockybanu said:


> I got a Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. As the access to application is limited from invitation mail i got some questions
> 
> 1. What documents are needed to upload?
> 
> 2. Can I pay nomination fee with my credit card (India) ?


Documents are in this link After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
To process your application without delay please:

Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.


Yes, you can pay by any Visa/Mastercard CC


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

*Approval Mail*

Got approval mail from NSW today..

Thanks all.. specially Jeetan...........

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/jeeten-80.html


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Got approval mail from NSW today..
> 
> Thanks all.. specially Jeetan...........
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/jeeten-80.html


Congratulations Manoj. Can you provide your timelines, SRN, Skill code etc.. 

Regards

Andy


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Got approval mail from NSW today..
> 
> Thanks all.. specially Jeetan...........
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/jeeten-80.html


Congratulations and best of luck for your future


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Got approval mail from NSW today..
> 
> Thanks all.. specially Jeetan...........
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/jeeten-80.html



congrats...can you pls let us know your time lines...


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

folks,

i need information on Financial requirements from NSW.(I am waiting for SS invitation)?

do they ask for bank statements? or what kind of proof they ask..?

i have stocks and Mutual funds..have very less in real estate and FD's.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Icewarp

There is DIBP strike in Australia may be this is the reason of delay in nomination process.

What is your view.


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

can someone please answer my question ..if applicant is on 457 visa and going to apply for 190 visa then ,the application will be onshore or offshore ...thanks


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

*Subclass 190*

Hi All,

I have a good news to share , i had lodged EOI for subclass 190 with 55 points , zero for english as i scored 6.5 in IELTS written twice . After following this thred for two months i got interested in PTE Academic and today i got overall score of 81 (L 90,R 76,S71,W90 ). Which has taken me to 65 points for 189 subclass . I have changed my EOI and leaving NSW 190 for 55 pointers.I waited for 2 months for NSW nomination but it never came .

Now i hope i will get visa invite soon under 189 . Really want to thank all in this blog for honest guidance .This really motivated me to move away from IELTS and appear for PTE - Academic.I am achemical engineer 233111 , got skill approval on 27th April.

Any idea how long it will take for invitation under Subclass 189 with 65 points .

Regards 
Amit V


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Offshore i guess but it doesn't affect your visa. You will just need to exit for a couple of days before you get a grant. 



himesh said:


> can someone please answer my question ..if applicant is on 457 visa and going to apply for 190 visa then ,the application will be onshore or offshore ...thanks


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

AMIT56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a good news to share , i had lodged EOI for subclass 190 with 55 points , zero for english as i scored 6.5 in IELTS written twice . After following this thred for two months i got interested in PTE Academic and today i got overall score of 81 (L 90,R 76,S71,W90 ). Which has taken me to 65 points for 189 subclass . I have changed my EOI and leaving NSW 190 for 55 pointers.I waited for 2 months for NSW nomination but it never came .
> 
> ...


Thats a great achievment dude. Well done. You ll get an invitation in next two rounds. As they are moving slowly these days , in july for sure u ll get an invite :+1::v:


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

There are not any financial requirements from NSW



R.P.G said:


> folks,
> 
> i need information on Financial requirements from NSW.(I am waiting for SS invitation)?
> 
> ...


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

i guess its onshore
though i am not 100 per cent sure



himesh said:


> r u sure it will be offshore..


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

hey mate
how are you? 
did you get approval? btw, what was your date of nsw invitation lodgement?



icewarp said:


> There is a fuc*idiot why this person is doing this messing up the tracker..


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ni i am not. Thats why i said "i guess". Actually i have seen many guys applying as offshore visa because they were on a different visa stream. As 457 is a working visa and has its own conditions , most probably you wont be granted a bridging visa. 
But again, why is this even a problem when it doesn't affect the case. Whether you are onshore or offshore its gonna be same procedure and it would be dealt with same approch and within same period of time. 


himesh said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Offshore i guess but it doesn't affect your visa. You will just need to exit for a couple of days before you get a grant.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


manoj_tutlani said:


> Got approval mail from NSW today..
> 
> Thanks all.. specially Jeetan...........
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/jeeten-80.html


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> folks,
> 
> i need information on Financial requirements from NSW.(I am waiting for SS invitation)?
> 
> ...


You ll need to show around about a million aus dollars  lol
Jk
They dont require any type of financial statments. Some other states do.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


*Onshore* - IF you are in Australia AT the time of VISA application THEN you are onshore.


*Offshore* - IF you are outside Australia AT the time of VISA application THEN you are offshore.





himesh said:


> r u sure it will be offshore..





himesh said:


> can someone please answer my question ..if applicant is on 457 visa and going to apply for 190 visa then ,the application will be onshore or offshore ...thanks


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> You ll need to show around about a million aus dollars  lol
> Jk
> They dont require any type of financial statments. Some other states do.


thanks..such a relief..

my agent is a crook..and he is saying i need to show some financial statements.

i know, i should not have gone to agent..i repent that decision.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For NSW SS Nomination application *There is NO Financial requirement* LIKE other states.






R.P.G said:


> folks,
> 
> i need information on Financial requirements from NSW.(I am waiting for SS invitation)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> *Onshore* - IF you are in Australia AT the time of VISA application THEN you are onshore.
> ...


 that was very simple definition jeetan. But it depends on your qualifications ans experience as well whether its local or offshore. How would you claim your points. Again, you may disagree with this.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > You ll need to show around about a million aus dollars
> ...


Its a very simple process. You would have done it by yourself.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Its a very simple process. You would have done it by yourself.


now i know that..initially i was scared..


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Are you going to pay him for your visa application as well ? .... 



R.P.G said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a very simple process. You would have done it by yourself.
> ...


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,
Is there anyone who received NSW approval and Visa 190 invitation as ICT Business Analyst in last few weeks? 

I applied on 21st May and SRN is 48** with following points breakup. 

Age 30
IELTS 0
Education 15
Experience 15
NSW Points 5
Total = 65

ICT Business Analyst has already been capped in February. Can it be a reason for delay?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View*:


Your qualification and experience has nothing to do with Onshore and Offshore status. This is ONLY used to give you Points.


Applicants location at the time of VISA application (in Australia/ outside Australia) decides IF the applicant be termed as onshore or offshore.




Sarim.ali143 said:


> that was very simple definition jeetan. But it depends on your qualifications ans experience as well whether its local or offshore. How would you claim your points. Again, you may disagree with this.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my View*:
> 
> 
> Your qualification and experience has nothing to do with Onshore and Offshore status. This is ONLY used to give you Points.
> ...


I totally agree with the terminology. I actually have seen few cases which were different. Anyways, it doesn't really affect anything now.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

yeah sure
pick pte-academic... its easier than ielts
btw did you get your assessment done from cpaa or icaa?




c0da said:


> Yeah it's weird -- you're right that external auditors can be accountants, but the opposite is not necessarily true, so why choose accountants (whose ceilings have been reached) over external auditors?
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 1 June, so I guess I should get more marks for English than hope that I'd be picked by NSW


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Icewarp
> 
> There is DIBP strike in Australia may be this is the reason of delay in nomination process.
> 
> What is your view.


Yeah you are right!

Please mates, update again the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=610498803


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

rockybanu said:


> I got a Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. As the access to application is limited from invitation mail i got some questions
> 
> 1. What documents are needed to upload?
> 
> 2. Can I pay nomination fee with my credit card (India) ?



Congrats... If you don't mind please tell me what is your total number of points and IELTS band, because my EOI effective date is June 3rd with (60+5) and I am still waiting.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi guys!

Just received NSW SS invitation today 
Anyone can point me to the next steps I should make?

My breakdown is
CSOL: 261313 Software Engineer
EOI: May 24, 2015
Points: 60+5


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

zector said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just received NSW SS invitation today
> Anyone can point me to the next steps I should make?
> ...


Congrats zector, can you please share your SRN and date of application for invitation application?IELTS score in each module. Years of Exp claiming.

Thx


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

zector said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just received NSW SS invitation today
> Anyone can point me to the next steps I should make?
> ...


Congrats. Good to hear, it seems my invitation is on it's way  What is your IELTS band if don't mind?

Documents are in this link After you have been invited - http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/live-an...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited

The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
To process your application without delay please:

Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my View*:
> 
> 
> Your qualification and experience has nothing to do with Onshore and Offshore status. This is ONLY used to give you Points.
> ...


barballe can answer this question because he is in sydney . he is on 457 and already applies for visa 190 .barbelle please answer this question ,if u are reading this comment .thanks


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

himesh said:


> barballe can answer this question because he is in sydney . he is on 457 and already applies for visa 190 .barbelle please answer this question ,if u are reading this comment .thanks


I agree with Jeetan here, it is nothing to do with experience but the location at the time of invitation. I am also located in Sydney with 457 visa.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi smartclick,

Sorry I meant invitation to apply for NSW nomination, and not the invitation to apply for 190 visa.

Also I have updated my signature for my application details



smartclick.lalit said:


> Congrats zector, can you please share your SRN and date of application for invitation application?IELTS score in each module. Years of Exp claiming.
> 
> Thx


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi jeba,

I've updated my signature for my timeline.

Thanks for the link!
Any *Full curriculum vitae/resume* sample format?
Or is this just a normal resume, same as for job applications?



jeba said:


> Congrats. Good to hear, it seems my invitation is on it's way  What is your IELTS band if don't mind?
> 
> Documents are in this link After you have been invited - After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> ...


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

jeba said:


> I agree with Jeetan here, it is nothing to do with experience but the location at the time of invitation. I am also located in Sydney with 457 visa.


thanks for reply . i have couple of friends living in australia they were on 485 visa and they applied for rsms 187 visa but they lodge offshore visa applications and were successful . i am just trying to double check because one of my friend who was on student visa and applied for rsms 187 onshore got rejected in 2012 .


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

zector said:


> Hi jeba,
> 
> I've updated my signature for my timeline.
> 
> ...


I haven't come across any special CV format so Job resume will do.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Its not that important really. Just detail everything correctly. I submitted a crap format but with full details and didn't have any problems.


jeba said:


> zector said:
> 
> 
> > Hi jeba,
> ...


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks jeba and Sarim.ali.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Dosto,

I got invite for VISA 190 with 60 points..... software engineer......
Payment done.........


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> Dosto,
> 
> I got invite for VISA 190 with 60 points..... software engineer......
> Payment done.........



Ishu,
Many congratulations. Can you post your timelines and SRN number for the NSW Approval

Regards

Andy


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> Dosto,
> 
> I got invite for VISA 190 with 60 points..... software engineer......
> Payment done.........


Best of luck. ..


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

ishugarg said:


> Dosto,
> 
> I got invite for VISA 190 with 60 points..... software engineer......
> Payment done.........


If you don't mind could you please share your points breakdown, EOI submission date?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,
Is there anyone who received NSW approval and Visa 190 invitation as ICT Business Analyst in last few weeks?

I applied on 21st May and SRN is 48** with following points breakup.

Age 30
IELTS 0
Education 15
Experience 15
NSW Points 5
Total = 65

ICT Business Analyst has already been capped in February. Can it be a reason for delay?


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,
I just received the 2 golden emails approving my application for NSW SS Visa - 190

Thanks Jeetan and the forum for your support


Regards

Andy

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass – 189 / 190 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111

24/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
09/03/2015 - ACS Outcome ( Bachelor Deg. with Major in Computing; 7 Years Considered
13/12/2014 - ILETS Results (L-6.5, R-7.0, W-7.0, S-7.5 | Overall - 7.0)
21/03/2015 – EOI Submitted (189 Visa = 55 | 190 (NSW) = 60 )
20/05/2015 – Invitation to apply for NSW nomination
25/05/2015 – PTE(A) Results (L-75, R-79, W-74, S-90 | Overall – 77)
31/05/2015 – Applied for Invitation to apply for NSW nomination (SR # 52XX)
05/06/2015 – EOI Updated (189 Visa = 60 | 190 (NSW) = 65)
18/06/2015 - NSW Approval



Next Steps
XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations dude. All the best with the application.





andy_cool said:


> All,
> I just received the 2 golden emails approving my application for NSW SS Visa - 190
> 
> Thanks Jeetan and the forum for your support
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> All,
> I just received the 2 golden emails approving my application for NSW SS Visa - 190
> 
> Thanks Jeetan and the forum for your support
> ...


Congratulations.... Andy cool.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

I am also waiting for 351411 for Murray Nsw( Ss).Submitted application on 13 May.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hey friends....... I got ss invitation from Nsw with 60 points .... best of luck those who are waiting for this lovely chance.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

deepgill said:


> I am also waiting for 351411 for Murray Nsw( Ss).Submitted application on 13 May.


HI all...i got my nomination approved today from NSW to apply for 190 and subsequently got invitation from skillselect to apply for 190.

My signature is as below

ANNCODE - 2613131 - software engineer

IELTS - overall 7 - 0

Qualification - 15

Age - 25

Experience - 15 

Total 55 + 5 

Invitation received - May 20

Applied - May 27

Nomination approved - 18 June

Thank you all for guidance and information till now


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Application |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



andy_cool said:


> All,
> I just received the 2 golden emails approving my application for NSW SS Visa - 190
> 
> Thanks Jeetan and the forum for your support
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hello All

My Friend got a NSW invite today morning. He is having 60+5 points,IELTS 7,Analyst programmer and applied on May 24th,2015.

Congratulations to everyone who has got the invite and nomination Approvals.


Hi Jeeten

I have completed my medicals. Only stuff remaining is PCC indian. Do we need to attach any seperate documents or forms apart from the ones mentioned on the immi screen? Do we need to attach form 1221 or any other forms?

I am just trying to get a direct grant rather than CO coming back with something missing. Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks
Ami


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Application |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




Tashi_Norem said:


> HI all...i got my nomination approved today from NSW to apply for 190 and subsequently got invitation from skillselect to apply for 190.
> 
> My signature is as below
> 
> ...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Application |||*
> 
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Thanks a lot Jeeten


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think you might have already uploaded FORM 80 for ALL adult applicants including yourself.


Other than this nothing else would be required.


Regarding FORM 1221: IF CO explicitly asks for it THEN upload else don't bother to upload it.



*|| ALL THE BEST |||*




amiAus said:


> Hello All
> 
> My Friend got a NSW invite today morning. He is having 60+5 points,IELTS 7,Analyst programmer and applied on May 24th,2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> > I am also waiting for 351411 for Murray Nsw( Ss).Submitted application on 13 May.
> ...


Congratulations. ..Tashi best of luck for next stage


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Hey friends....... I got ss invitation from Nsw with 60 points .... best of luck those who are waiting for this lovely chance.


Can you provide points breakdown, your occupation code and EOI submission date?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

jeba said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> > Hey friends....... I got ss invitation from Nsw with 60 points .... best of luck those who are waiting for this lovely chance.
> ...


Age...30 point
Competent English. .. 0 point
Qualification. .......... 10 point
State nomination .... 10 point
Experience. ............. 5 point
Australian study. .. 5 point
Code .............. 351411
Eoi submitted for ss ...........13 may 2015


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hey friends....... I got ss invitation from Nsw with 60 points .... best of luck those who are waiting for this lovely chance.



congrats deep...when did you submitted your EOI.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,

Having received the NSW SS Approval, I am wondering what are the documents that are needed for myself, spouse ( not claiming points for spouse - Home Maker) and kids while applying for 190 visa. 
at what stage should i go for PCC and Medicals ? will it be notified separately by DIBP indicating to go for PCC and Medicals ?

My apologies for asking these questions if they are already a repeat. But, need guidance from seniors as such


Regards

Andy


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,
Today, my agent updated my EOI with preference for NSW. I had submitted EOI for 189 on June 1, 2015 for 261313 with 70 points.

She said one of their clients got selected with 60 points for 261313. Now I got 70 + 5 points for SS. What do you think are my chances of getting invite and if so, by when?

I had asked for this option previously itself but the agent suggested this only today.

Please let me know your valuable inputs and how this would affect my invite for 189.

Thank you very much,
Bharathy


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> > Hey friends....... I got ss invitation from Nsw with 60 points .... best of luck those who are waiting for this lovely chance.
> ...


Thaks a lot...submitted on 13May 2015


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go...


*Document Checklist*


*PCC MEDICALS and IED*




andy_cool said:


> All,
> 
> Having received the NSW SS Approval, I am wondering what are the documents that are needed for myself, spouse ( not claiming points for spouse - Home Maker) and kids while applying for 190 visa.
> at what stage should i go for PCC and Medicals ? will it be notified separately by DIBP indicating to go for PCC and Medicals ?
> ...


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All..

Received invite mail from NSW / DIPB few minutes back. 

Thought to share with you all and thanks to the fellow members who been support to mention few .. Jeeten / Athar / Sameer / Sandeep...! Though I will still be needing yours and fellow members guidance to conclude the process.. 

My signature is as below

reference no 51**

AnzCode - 261111 - Business Analyst
WorkExp - 15 
Qualification - 15

Total 55 + 5 (NSW SS) 

EOI Submitted - 5th May 15
Invitation Received - 17th May 15
Invitation Submitted - 27th May 15

Nomination approved - 18 June 
(45 days cycle.. though post EOI took in between 15 days to submit document ..effective time 30 days)

Wishing others members to get their invite.

Thanks again Jeeten..!

Best regards..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



deepgill said:


> Hey friends....... I got ss invitation from Nsw with 60 points .... best of luck those who are waiting for this lovely chance.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

:second:I am done with medicals also


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thaks a lot Jeeten .you always helped me a lot. Please could you explain next step like what documents should I need?


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> HI all...i got my nomination approved today from NSW to apply for 190 and subsequently got invitation from skillselect to apply for 190.
> 
> My signature is as below
> 
> ...


Hi,
Congrats!!!
how much experience do you have in 261313 software engineering?
I am in same boat.. with 5 yrs 10 months experience. Don't know when will i get invited


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Just got Invitation mail from NSW. Thanks all.

261313/ EOI: 06/06/2015/ 65 points.


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

bharathyku said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> Today, my agent updated my EOI with preference for NSW. I had submitted EOI for 189 on June 1, 2015 for 261313 with 70 points.
> 
> She said one of their clients got selected with 60 points for 261313. Now I got 70 + 5 points for SS. What do you think are my chances of getting invite and if so, by when?
> ...


Go for 189....you have excellent chance.
190 will make you spend $300 dollar, 2 yrs commitment to stay in NSW and waiting for getting nomination...

you will get invitation first from 190 as 189 cap is filled and NSW is still sending invitations. In july new cap will open and most probably you will get invitation from 189 in July it self.

If you have patience then wait for one more month...anyhow you can apply for 190 anytime for NSW and Victoria


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


*Including family members in your application*





nitink said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Received invite mail from NSW / DIPB few minutes back.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> Just got Invitation mail from NSW. Thanks all.
> 
> 261313/ EOI: 06/06/2015/ 65 points.


Congrats. Could you please elaborate on point breakdown?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> Just got Invitation mail from NSW. Thanks all.
> 
> 261313/ EOI: 06/06/2015/ 65 points.


Congratulations ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your chances are very good with 75 points. If selected you will receive an Invite from NSW to apply for NSW SS Nomination.


As NSW Invite based on EOI is an ongoing process, so we never know when you will be invited. IT may be today, tomorrow or any time later. THEN apply for NSW SS Nomination within 14 days of this Invite.


After you receive your NSW SS Nomination Approval, your EOI would be freezed for 60 days. So you won't get an Invite for 189 until then.


Its up-to you to decide IF you want to go ahead with 190 or 189.





bharathyku said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> Today, my agent updated my EOI with preference for NSW. I had submitted EOI for 189 on June 1, 2015 for 261313 with 70 points.
> 
> She said one of their clients got selected with 60 points for 261313. Now I got 70 + 5 points for SS. What do you think are my chances of getting invite and if so, by when?
> ...


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

jeba said:


> Congrats. Could you please elaborate on point breakdown?


AGE -	30
English- 10
SS- 5
Education-15
Exp- 5

Though i have 9yrs of exp, i got just 3yrs relevant exp. I am a mechanical engineer graduate and lost 6yrs in that.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with NSW Nomination process |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


R.P.G said:


> Just got Invitation mail from NSW. Thanks all.
> 
> 261313/ EOI: 06/06/2015/ 65 points.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot, Jeeten for this valuable info. I did not know about this EOI freeze for 60 days. My agent was not aware of that. I was informed that after SS approval, I was not bound to take the 190 and can go for 189 if 189 invite comes by then. How long does it take for the approval after we apply in response to the 190 invite? They said it is usually 15 days.


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied for 489 (NSW) with 60 pints and waiting for grant since march, now I probably granted 489 in July but at the time of grant I am eligible to score 60 points in 190 category as my work exp 8 yr in July.

My question is can I re submit the EOI for 190 visa ?

I know that, I have to repay the application fees but it is advisable to apply 190 visa if I already have 489. 

EOI:12/12/14, invitation from NSW for 489:11/02/15, application : 17.03.15, delay mail : 06.06.2015, waiting for grant


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have you received Nomination approval from Murray?

OR Its an invitation to apply for NSW SS Nomination for Murray?





deepgill said:


> Age...30 point
> Competent English. .. 0 point
> Qualification. .......... 10 point
> State nomination .... 10 point
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

AFTER applying for NSW SS Nomination, FEW people have received positive outcomes in around 15-25 days.


THERE are other who have received Approvals in 4/6/8 weeks as well. BUT the processing time for this is 12 weeks.





bharathyku said:


> Thanks a lot, Jeeten for this valuable info. I did not know about this EOI freeze for 60 days. My agent was not aware of that. I was informed that after SS approval, I was not bound to take the 190 and can go for 189 if 189 invite comes by then. How long does it take for the approval after we apply in response to the 190 invite? They said it is usually 15 days.


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

any grant today ?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have you received Nomination approval from Murray?
> 
> OR Its an invitation to apply for NSW SS Nomination for Murray?
> 
> ...


I have received nominated approval from Murry. Going to apply visa stage..


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

Need urgent help.

I got invite to apply for NSW yesterday, I had filed EOI for 189 and 190 both.

I have 65 points with sponsorship.

Will there be any problems if I pay fees and go ahead with NSW state sponsorship.

I read above about EOI freeze, what is that, will I any any problems

I prefer 189, but want to be secure by paying for NSW, as this come to me after 2 years of hard working

Please reply ASAP


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NEXT Steps.....*



REFER to my following post for the NEXT Steps.


*Document Checklist and PCC and MEDICALS*


*||| ALL THE BEST with VISA Stage |||*




deepgill said:


> Thaks a lot Jeeten .you always helped me a lot. Please could you explain next step like what documents should I need?





deepgill said:


> I have received nominated approval from Murry. Going to apply visa stage..


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> REFER to my following post for the NEXT Steps.
> 
> 
> *Document Checklist and PCC and MEDICALS*
> ...


Hi Jeeten...i have one question..while paying the visa fee to DIBP..can we use Debit card to pay or we have to use credit card only...hoping for ur reply


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

WHEN you apply for NSW SS Nomination by paying the fees, IF your NSW SS Nomination is approved you will receive an INVITE to apply for 190 SS VISA. 

AND THIS would result in EOI freeze for 60 days. So you won't get an Invite for 189 until then.


THAT time you have to decide IF you want to apply for 190 VISA or wait for this INVITE to expire (60 days wait) and THEN wait for 189 Visa Invite.


*In my View:* You should apply for NSW SS Nomination and THEN based on positive outcome apply for 190 visa when invited. Its always better to work on what you have in HAND RATHER then waiting for what you might get in future.




I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need urgent help.
> 
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> REFER to my following post for the NEXT Steps.
> 
> 
> *Document Checklist and PCC and MEDICALS*
> ...


Thaks very much


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have seen people facing issues while paying VISA fees with Debit Card.


REFER to my following post for more information:


*How to pay VISA fees!*






Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Jeeten...i have one question..while paying the visa fee to DIBP..can we use Debit card to pay or we have to use credit card only...hoping for ur reply


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

no invites for 55 +5- Engineering technologist with IELTS 6. EOI on 20 Feb... Long waiting.............


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> no invites for 55 +5- Engineering technologist with IELTS 6. EOI on 20 Feb... Long waiting.............


hi buddy

even i am in same situation as yours what is your alternative i also have only 55 \points as of now 


Subha


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

can some one help...

i have completed 8 years of experience from 16 June onwards. i will be gaining extra 5 points for the experience 8 years os my current 60 points will go to 65. But my agent was saying that skillselect will take 20 days to take this experience in to account. so after 20 days only 5 points will get added.

is that true, they give reason like there would be a gap between your old & new company. u will not immedately join soon y ou get releived from the old and join the next day to the new company. can some one help........


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> hi buddy
> 
> even i am in same situation as yours what is your alternative i also have only 55 \points as of now
> 
> ...


hi.. you also from 233914. when did you lodge your EOI. thinking of trying PTA...


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi.. you also from 233914. when did you lodge your EOI. thinking of trying PTA...




Yes i am also From 233914.i loded my EOI on Sep 2014..

what is your feedback on PTE


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Visa: 190 OR 189 
ANZSCO Code: 261313
ACS: 26-March-2015, Positive 
IELTS: 28-Dec-2014 with 7 bands
EOI Submitted: 27-March-2015 with 189-60 AND 190-65 points
NSW SS :- 18 June 2015
SRN :- 53xx
Approval email:- ??
Visa application:- ??
Medical :- 10-April-2015
PCC:- 9-April-2015
CO:- ??
Grant:- ??


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Need Help please!!

I have got the nomination approval and am trying to lodge the VISA (190).

I went to my EOI and clicked on Apply Visa button. It directed me to a IMMI Account. I created my account in IMMIAccount. 
It then has an option to create a New Application. When i click on New Application, I am not able to see any 190 Visa category. 

I has a category as Skilled Migration, which when I expand shows other categories, as shown below:
Resident Return	
Skilled Migration	
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
  Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
  General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887)
  Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
  Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
  Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)

Which category should I apply for.??


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> Yes i am also From 233914.i loded my EOI on Sep 2014..
> 
> what is your feedback on PTE


its advisable to try PTA as peoples said that PTA is easier than IELTS...
Also i dont see much peoples are invited on Engineering technologist. Do NSW /Australia requires ppls for this occupation....


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> its advisable to try PTA as peoples said that PTA is easier than IELTS...
> Also i dont see much peoples are invited on Engineering technologist. Do NSW /Australia requires ppls for this occupation....



1 Yes no invites so far the i applied for Electronics Engineer but EA gave me as Engg technologist with my wrk Exp assesed.

2 i am still confused with PTE or IELTS i saw the pattern of PTE ..speaking may be tuff as computer has to decide everything


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

I see NSW invited and inviting so many software engineers, how much this could lead to thought of removing Software Engineer SOL from next financial year onwards?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Never thought along these lines........you have now given some food for thought.


We just have to wait and watch until the NEW *Skilled Occupations List (SOL)* is published in July.





amzamz said:


> I see NSW invited and inviting so many software engineers, how much this could lead to thought of removing Software Engineer SOL from next financial year onwards?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Try after couple of hours or may be tomorrow.


IMMI account at times behaves weirdly.


You should see something LIKE "*Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)*".





manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi Need Help please!!
> 
> I have got the nomination approval and am trying to lodge the VISA (190).
> 
> ...


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi Need Help please!!
> 
> I have got the nomination approval and am trying to lodge the VISA (190).
> 
> ...



Go to the EOI and click apply visa ,then 190 subclass is coming


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Still waiting for visa invitation. SRN 48**
Applied on 21 May with 60+5 points as ICT Business Analyst 231111

Any chance for me?


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Thaks very much


congrats deep...can u plz tell me how much experience do we need for murray as a cook???


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

189190aus said:


> yeah sure
> pick pte-academic... its easier than ielts
> btw did you get your assessment done from cpaa or icaa?


Actually, thanks for your advice. Even though PTE-A is not given in Russia, I may travel just for the exam -- it must be worth it. Have you taken it yourself?

I got my assessment from CPAA, took only 10 days


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

*Got 189 Invite for Visa*



Sarim.ali143 said:


> Thats a great achievment dude. Well done. You ll get an invitation in next two rounds. As they are moving slowly these days , in july for sure u ll get an invite :+1::v:


Hi,

With the blessings of god just now i got invitation to apply under Subclass 189.Need help with following queries 

1) I have not claimed points for partner skill but i need to show her IELTS score otherwise i will have to pay second installment.

My wifes IELTS test is on 27th June , can i submit her score later .

2)I have stayed in England for 4 years , between 2007 - 11 , will i need PCC from there .

3) How do i send them PTE-Academic score , as the score sheet says it should be sent via web account .

Tonnes of thanks to all of you .

Regards 
Amit Vashisht


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

*Documentation requirement*

Hi ,
I have one more query , do i need to get all documents attested then scanned for 189 application .I found following on the website .Pls. suggest 

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
Page Content
You must provide documents to support your application for this visa. We can make a decision using the information you provide when you lodge your application. It is in your interest to provide as much information as possible with your application.

All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents. Do not include original documents unless specifically requested to do so by the department. Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations.

Information to help you prepare your application and guidelines on attaching documents to an online visa application may assist you to lodge your online application.

Regards 
Amit Vashisht[/QUOTE]


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amzamz said:


> I see NSW invited and inviting so many software engineers, how much this could lead to thought of removing Software Engineer SOL from next financial year onwards?


That means software engineers are on high demand , so I feel it will appear in next SOL .


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

i havenot taken it personally as its not offered here too :S
however its worth to take if you can 
many forum members and my friends who are in australia recommend pte-a over ielts
according to them, one can secure atleast one band more in pte-a in comparison to ielts.

yeah i got the similar number of days for cpaa assessment



c0da said:


> Actually, thanks for your advice. Even though PTE-A is not given in Russia, I may travel just for the exam -- it must be worth it. Have you taken it yourself?
> 
> I got my assessment from CPAA, took only 10 days


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

OBVIOUSLY
they are, across the globe




andrew64 said:


> That means software engineers are on high demand , so I feel it will appear in next SOL .


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> That means software engineers are on high demand , so I feel it will appear in next SOL .


Only NSW knows about their plan in coming financial year. 

Also, software engineering is itself a very broad category, I think oz can't afford all immigrants with same set of skills. May be there would be further classification based on job roles one has mentioned in reference letters. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Only NSW knows about their plan in coming financial year.
> 
> Also, software engineering is itself a very broad category, I think oz can't afford all immigrants with same set of skills. May be there would be further classification based on job roles one has mentioned in reference letters. Any thoughts?


Are they inviting 263111 computer network and system engineet


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Are they inviting 263111 computer network and system engineet


I am wrong person to ask. I think this forum maintains a spreadsheet which enlists occupations and invitation dates. Try to scroll through few pages of this thread to find it. It will give you crystal clear picture.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Please see my comments inline....




AMIT56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> With the blessings of god just now i got invitation to apply under Subclass 189.Need help with following queries
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.


IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.


MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.





AMIT56 said:


> Hi ,
> I have one more query , do i need to get all documents attested then scanned for 189 application .I found following on the website .Pls. suggest
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## himesh (Mar 25, 2015)

can someone please share the link where i can see the processing time of 190 visa applications in 2015. thanks


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Dear Expats...

Is there any hope for 261311 (Anaylst PRogrammer ) code with 55 points and 6 band score from NSW..

I see that the Immi site has been updated today...i guess it is around 1000 nominations remained for the nsw..


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Dear Expats...
> 
> Is there any hope for 261311 (Anaylst PRogrammer ) code with 55 points and 6 band score from NSW..
> 
> I see that the Immi site has been updated today...i guess it is around 1000 nominations remained for the nsw..


Hello sadeepak
Kindly share the link where it's mentioned that 1000 places left over??


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

Hi Guys - I received NSW invite yesterday and applied today.

How many days does it take to receive nomination? What are the trends suggesting?

On another note, DIPB website stats are now updated. NSW had given ~1800 nominations up to April. Just in May month they gave out 1100 more :O ... is this trend normal during year end?

ACS applied - 12 May | ACS positive result - 18 May | IELTS - L 9 R 8 W 7.5 S 8.5 T 8.5 - 10 points | Work experience - 4.9 year - 5 points |
Occupation code - ICT Business Analyst 261111 | EOI submitted - 18 May | DIPB - 60 +5 (SS) | NSW Invitation 18 June | NSW applied 19 June


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

KDP, yes NSW is sending invites this week

I received it two days ago

But I guess they are still preferring 60 and above candidates

I applied under 263111 with 65 points and 5 of NSW, so 70 in total


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

My wife's passport still his her maternal name. So my agent is suggesting we should get PCC done as unmarried. Do you think its a wise thing to do? Does anyone of you had faced any similar issue?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Jdesai, where r you?
May closed with 2961 nominations...do you get invitation?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> KDP, yes NSW is sending invites this week
> 
> I received it two days ago
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I am stuck with IELTS (L7 W7 R7 OALL 7 S 6.5) tried many times but can't get through speaking getting 6.5 every time.


----------



## AAO (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi.. I've submitted my EOI last 1st of Jun, points are as follows:
Age=30
Exp=0 (total 6 yrs experience but only 2.5 yrs credited by CPAA)
Skill assessment CPAA= 15
IELTS= 10 (7.5 W, 8.5 R, 8 S, 8.5 L)
Total = 55 + 5 ss = 60 pts
Anzco code 221111 General accountant

Has anyone received invitation recently in the same Anzco code and points? Also, from which email ID did you guys receive the invites from?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Jdesai, where r you?
> May closed with 2961 nominations...do you get invitation?


Dear, 2961 nomination figures are from 1 July 2014 to the end of April 2015. I guess May is still not included in it ....no chance at all now for further invitations (specially for 55+5 pointers)


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

BTNIFTY said:


> Hi Guys - I received NSW invite yesterday and applied today.
> 
> How many days does it take to receive nomination? What are the trends suggesting?
> 
> ...




HI BTNifty,
Can you please share, where we can check how many invites are issues by NSW under 190 Subclass?

Thx


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mates

Any Nominations From NSW today.

I think NSW has stopped giving Nominations because they have finished the cap of 4000 p.a
Dibp website is showing NSW nominated 2961 applicants till April 2015.In the month of May NSW obviously nominated 1039 applicants,so in other words NSW has completed their target of 4000 nominations.

Rest of the invited applicants will get the nomination in next financial year 2015-16 including myself.

Waiting is killing.State spons. is very slow process.

Please share your views mates
Thanks


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Kdp2015,

You can also seek help from the PTE-A Exam thread on this forum.

Also there candidates have prepared a whatsapp group too.

Many there are struggling with speaking as you are and they do some joint exercises there

Just check the thread it will help you


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

hello 

please advise on the second installment do i need to pay that because when i calculate me and my wife total cost it tells me 
.

table shows like this

SN190 Skilled Nominated VAC1	1	198,500.00
Additional Applicant Charge 18+	1	99,300.00
GST 0.00
Total INR 297,800.00

Now my question is is there any other payment apart from this i have to pay . or is that all total 297800 .

And what do we mean by second installment here.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*VAC2* stands for *Visa Application Charge 2* (It is also called *Second Installment*).


IDEALLY what you have quoted should be the FINAL fees. BUT IF your spouse don't satisfy the Functional English criteria THEN you would have to pay Second Installment. 


REFER to my following post for details.


*Visa Application Charge 2 (It is also called Second Installment)*





monrick05 said:


> hello
> 
> please advise on the second installment do i need to pay that because when i calculate me and my wife total cost it tells me
> .
> ...


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *VAC2* stands for *Visa Application Charge 2* (It is also called *Second Installment*).
> 
> 
> IDEALLY what you have quoted should be the FINAL fees. BUT IF your spouse don't satisfy the Functional English criteria THEN you would have to pay Second Installment.
> ...


thanks a lot for your prompt reply.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

I have one more question. I am waiting for pcc . And it is taking lot of time. And the last date to apply for visa is 11 Aug . In case i dont get the pcc in time. Is there any way i can ask for more time to extend for the visa lodge.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Applied with 65 points (SRN 48**)...still no nomination received... a guy with 60 points in my occupation (ICT Business Analyst) have received nomination yesterday ... he applied after one week of my application... what can be reasons?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mate
This forum is for NSW state nomination please look for the visa application forum. You will find enough information there.this is out of topic

Jeetan can you please share your views or u agree with me regarding 4000 cap

Thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mate
I think NSW cap of 4000 pa has been reached.i applied for nomination on 22 May still waiting for finalisation.

Second reason could be the strike of Dibp in Australia.
Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER to my following post from earlier today. IT should answer your concern.



*EOI submitted club*






monrick05 said:


> I have one more question. I am waiting for pcc . And it is taking lot of time. And the last date to apply for visa is 11 Aug . In case i dont get the pcc in time. Is there any way i can ask for more time to extend for the visa lodge.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

For NSW sponsorship documentation, do we need to provide "reference letters" again?

no changes in my roles and responsibilities after ACS approval...


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,

After lodging the application, how long does it takes to reach stage "visa granted" ??
I will be submitting medical by Monday.

Thanks,
Sim


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Guys,

I think 4000 cap might not have reached since there were many who got 189 invites today, just as me.

These will cause the slots to go empty and the time for paying fees for NSW is only one week


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Need help on NSW resume..is there any specifications for NSW resume.
Can i use my 4 page resume, i have 9+ yrs, giving all technical details may clutter my resume.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Frankly speaking I'm not following the NSW SS Invite CAP topic.


I leave it to other Learned people to do the maths and discuss, as this is a NEW process and will mature with time.




bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Mate
> This forum is for NSW state nomination please look for the visa application forum. You will find enough information there.this is out of topic
> 
> Jeetan can you please share your views or u agree with me regarding 4000 cap
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO.....*


Around 3 months IF everything is in place AND no further documents are requested by CO ELSE 4-5 months.





simranhp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After lodging the application, how long does it takes to reach stage "visa granted" ??
> I will be submitting medical by Monday.
> ...


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Kdp2015,
> 
> You can also seek help from the PTE-A Exam thread on this forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think 4000 cap might not have reached since there were many who got 189 invites today, just as me.
> 
> These will cause the slots to go empty and the time for paying fees for NSW is only one week


Anyone who pays fees for NSW nomination application receives a SRN. If a person withdraws 190 or let go it, still the spot is considered as consumed. Duplication of 189 and 190 can only be eliminated if EOI lodgements are strictly restricted one EOI per passport number. But that's the LOOPHOLE in skillselect!!!


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> HI BTNifty,
> Can you please share, where we can check how many invites are issues by NSW under 190 Subclass?
> 
> Thx


On skill select website under 'invitation rounds' section under 'state and territory nominations'
SkillSelect


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Frankly speaking I'm not following the NSW SS Invite CAP topic.
> 
> 
> I leave it to other Learned people to do the maths and discuss, as this is a NEW process and will mature with time.


Based on my research so far, I haven't read anywhere that states have upper caps. I thought quota is only for the skilled independent visa.

Can you direct to me to the link which refers to cap on state nominations too? Where did this 4000 number come from?


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> For NSW sponsorship documentation, do we need to provide "reference letters" again?
> 
> no changes in my roles and responsibilities after ACS approval...


Yes, if you are claiming points for experience.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anybody provide me the google doc link for reference to check the timelines for granting visa.

Regards,
Raju Sharma


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You may use the same reference letters that you used for ACS skills evaluation while lodging your VISA application.


AT times IF you skills evaluation was done long time ago THEN for CURRENT EMPLOYMENT CO might ask for a NEW letter to prove THAT you are still doing the same R&R for which ACS assessed you (IF you have claimed points for this experience and have marked it as relevant to Nominated Occupation).





R.P.G said:


> For NSW sponsorship documentation, do we need to provide "reference letters" again?
> 
> no changes in my roles and responsibilities after ACS approval...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just skim through this thread for relevant information relating to this 4000 number.


I haven't been tracking this so don't have relevant information/ pointers.





BTNIFTY said:


> Based on my research so far, I haven't read anywhere that states have upper caps. I thought quota is only for the skilled independent visa.
> 
> Can you direct to me to the link which refers to cap on state nominations too? Where did this 4000 number come from?


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

With help of Google cache, I found the source for the 4,000 figure:

Update 2014 applications - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice find *c0da*.





c0da said:


> With help of Google cache, I found the source for the 4,000 figure:
> 
> Update 2014 applications - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations Manoj. Can you provide your timelines, SRN, Skill code etc..
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Here is my timeline:

ACS applied 14th Aug 2014
ACS positive result: 27th Aug 2014
EOI Submitted for NSW: 5th Apr 2015
Invitation to apply for nomination: 15th May 2015
Applied to NSW on: 27th May 2015
Application approved: 17th June 2015

Visa: to be applied...
PCC done yesterday


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


What was your point?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> What was your point?


Andy got the point..he was sharing his Timelines with Andy.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> Andy got the point..he was sharing his Timelines with Andy.


I mean to say how many points he achieved


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Kdp2015 said:


> I mean to say how many points he achieved



Hi Jeeten...once again seeking your expert advise....i have received skillselect invitation to apply for NSW 190...so what is the next step? My understanding is as follows;

1) First i have to create immi account and log in to it

2) Pay the visa fee

3) Do medicals and police clearance and upload it 

4) Wait for out come

Please advise me...i m bit confused and lost

Waiting for ur expert response


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Jeeten...once again seeking your expert advise....i have received skillselect invitation to apply for NSW 190...so what is the next step? My understanding is as follows;
> 
> 1) First i have to create immi account and log in to it
> 
> ...


Congratulations. 
Please share your timeliness and points breakup.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Jeeten...once again seeking your expert advise....i have received skillselect invitation to apply for NSW 190...so what is the next step? My understanding is as follows;
> 
> 1) First i have to create immi account and log in to it
> 
> ...


I can try to help..

First create immi account 
Fill around 14 pages of your application
Submit the application 
Pay the fees
Upload all available documents
Generate HAP Id for medicals from the details page of your application
Submit medicals
CO contact may or may not required
Visa grant


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

amzamz said:


> I can try to help..
> 
> First create immi account
> Fill around 14 pages of your application
> ...


Thanks a lot..so after submitting the application..then only i have to pay..rite? And after paying the fee..upload the documents and generate the HAP ID for medicals...so..i also understand i have to upload all the medicals as well...that i can do after rite?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

FIRST Create IMMI Account and fill the ONLINE VISA application form (its a 17 Page form) THEN as the FINAL step you submit the FORM by Paying the VISA Fees.

You can't upload any document before you pay the VISA fees. AFTER this you will get an option for uploading documents for ALL applicants.


THEN go ahead with MEDICALS and PCC. THEN upload PCC (_MEDICALS will be uploaded by the Hospital/Clinic directly_)

REFER to my following post regarding PCC / MEDICALS and IED.


*IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*




Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Jeeten...once again seeking your expert advise....i have received skillselect invitation to apply for NSW 190...so what is the next step? My understanding is as follows;
> 
> 1) First i have to create immi account and log in to it
> 
> ...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> FIRST Create IMMI Account and fill the ONLINE VISA application form (its a 17 Page form) THEN as the FINAL step you submit the FORM by Paying the VISA Fees.
> 
> You can't upload any document before you pay the VISA fees. AFTER this you will get an option for uploading documents for ALL applicants.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Jeeten for the guide and instruction....ll fall back to you in case i got struct.

regards


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi

Is there anyone who has paid visa fee through visa/master debit card. Or is it payable through credit card only.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Got My Golden mails today morning. Now Next stage, Visa application document gathering.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> got my golden mails today morning. Now next stage, visa application document gathering.



congratulations


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,
I got invited by NSW last week to apply for 190 VISA. I am covering my SPOUSE + 2 KIDS in the application. 
I am wondering if i have to pay the fees for all 4 of us right at the beginning or will be Installment option.. Something like 50 % upfront and the remaining 50 % prior to the grant ?

Your inputs are appreciated 

Regards

Andy


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Congrats man!



smartclick.lalit said:


> Got My Golden mails today morning. Now Next stage, Visa application document gathering.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> All,
> I got invited by NSW last week to apply for 190 VISA. I am covering my SPOUSE + 2 KIDS in the application.
> I am wondering if i have to pay the fees for all 4 of us right at the beginning or will be Installment option.. Something like 50 % upfront and the remaining 50 % prior to the grant ?
> 
> ...


You need to pay 100% advance for all applicants only then your visa application gets lodge.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Got My Golden mails today morning. Now Next stage, Visa application document gathering.


Congratulations and best of luck


----------



## CRHector (Mar 1, 2014)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Got My Golden mails today morning. Now Next stage, Visa application document gathering.


Congrats, Wish you to get grant also soon...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All the Best with VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




smartclick.lalit said:


> Got My Golden mails today morning. Now Next stage, Visa application document gathering.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please update NSW nomination list so that future trends can be understand and we can help each other

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

hello buddies,

does anyone know how long does it take to get invitation for visa subclass 189 with 60 points? 
I am disappointed about getting invitation from NSW but I can gain 5 more score next month and now I want to know about my chance in 189?

thanks in advance


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| All The Best |||
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Hi Jeetan, I got positive assessment from Acs. I can avail additional 5 points from August 1, 2015. 

Below ll be points on Aug 1st 2015
ANZSCO Code 263111
Age : 30 points (less than 33)- Dob 2nd Aug 1983
Ielts : 0 points (6 in each module )
Education : 15 points 
Experience : 15 points (from August 1st 2015)
Total 60 points for 189 visa 
Total 65 points for 190 visa 
Please suggest EOI ll be automatically updated or I have to update manually on August 1 for new score . Kindly note that I already updated Eoi as per new Acs assessment. 

What you expect when I can get invitation from NSW or DIBP. 

Abbas


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*One has to pay ENTIRE VISA fees UPFRONT.*


Unfortunately there isn't any 50% scheme .





andy_cool said:


> All,
> I got invited by NSW last week to apply for 190 VISA. I am covering my SPOUSE + 2 KIDS in the application.
> I am wondering if i have to pay the fees for all 4 of us right at the beginning or will be Installment option.. Something like 50 % upfront and the remaining 50 % prior to the grant ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations on your ACS result.


For your Current Employment leave the "*To Date*" as *BLANK*, so that system will automatically calculate your points in AUG 2015.



*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.





abbasraza said:


> Hi Jeetan, I got positive assessment from Acs. I can avail additional 5 points from August 1, 2015.
> 
> Below ll be points on Aug 1st 2015
> ANZSCO Code 263111
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Share your Occupation ID, EOI Date of Effect, etc..


Information shared by you is insufficient for anyone to answer your query.





nasti said:


> hello buddies,
> 
> does anyone know how long does it take to get invitation for visa subclass 189 with 60 points?
> I am disappointed about getting invitation from NSW but I can gain 5 more score next month and now I want to know about my chance in 189?
> ...


----------



## CRHector (Mar 1, 2014)

nasti said:


> hello buddies,
> 
> does anyone know how long does it take to get invitation for visa subclass 189 with 60 points?
> I am disappointed about getting invitation from NSW but I can gain 5 more score next month and now I want to know about my chance in 189?
> ...


Hi Nasti,

With the current situation, invitations have declined drastically due to june cutoff, You can expect improvements in invitation from july.

I was waiting for NSW(190) invitation for more than 3 months with 60 points
after a new score with 65 pts i got invitation within a week. & also for 189(also within a week). i withdraw 190. 
increasing your points 65 will sure help ur file to be prioritized. Wish you good luck.ray2:

PTE-A : Proficient 
EOI submission (65 pts) : 02 May 2015 
Invitation : 08 May 2015
PCC :12 May 2015
DIBP Application : 16 May 2015
Medical : 18 May 2015
CO assigned :XX
Grant : XXX


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Share your Occupation ID, EOI Date of Effect, etc..
> 
> 
> Information shared by you is insufficient for anyone to answer your query.


mine is 261312 developer programmer and ielts 6 , now i have 55 points but i will be 60 next month and eoi date effect is 14 may 2015.

also i am thinking about being assessed under 261313 ( software engineer) because i think the invitation for this group is more.


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

I did lodge my VISA application last month and uploaded all the documents front load. Today, i received a call from Australian high commission in Delhi and they have scheduled a interaction and have asked come along with all certificates and employment records including ACS and PTE result.

Any idea about this stage and what goes in there. I don't have a hard copy of PTE report. Do i just need to take the black & printout or colored print out of same?

Please suggest on above two points...

Thanks
Social


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Social,
Where are you located in India. This is the first time i am reading about personal interaction. For PTE, you have to take a print and preferably get it notarized to make it foolproof and you should be set . 

Regards
Andy




social said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I did lodge my VISA application last month and uploaded all the documents front load. Today, i received a call from Australian high commission in Delhi and they have scheduled a interaction and have asked come along with all certificates and employment records including ACS and PTE result.
> 
> ...


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi Andy,

I'm in Delhi. Lodged the application for NSW 190. Will get the PTE report printed and notarized.

Not sure why did i've been invited for the interaction. 

Thanks
Social



andy_cool said:


> Hi Social,
> Where are you located in India. This is the first time i am reading about personal interaction. For PTE, you have to take a print and preferably get it notarized to make it foolproof and you should be set .
> 
> Regards
> Andy


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Social.
One probable reason is perhaps because you are easily reachable.. since you reside in Delhi. You should be able to make it through

Perhaps seniors on this forum should be able to throw some light to this 

Regards

Andy




social said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I'm in Delhi. Lodged the application for NSW 190. Will get the PTE report printed and notarized.
> 
> ...


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Andy/Jeeten,

This is what i've reived....

"In reference to your Skilled visa application (SN 190), please note that you have been called at the Visa Office, New Delhi for a personal interview.

The main purpose of this interview is to enquire about basic details and your knowledge about your purpose of travel and the visa application lodged. 

Details of the Interview are:
Date of Interview: XXXXXXXX
Time of Interview: XXXXXXXX
Place of Interview: Australian High Commission

Kindly bring your original passport and all the educational documents (all certificates including IELTS, PTE score report) and employment certificates.

The information that you would provide in the interview will contribute towards the assessment of your visa application and is an opportunity to provide further information in support of the application. Failure to attend the interview may result in application being decided with the information supplied at the time of lodgment.


Thanks & Warm Regards,"




social said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I'm in Delhi. Lodged the application for NSW 190. Will get the PTE report printed and notarized.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

JUST RELAX, go over your Resume and THEN Statutory Declarations/Employer Reference Letter that you might have provided for ACS skills assessments.


Prepare as IF you prepare for a Job interview. THEY will test your knowledge regarding R&R that you have provided to them.


IF everything is legitimate THEN there shouldn't be any reason for concern.


*||| ALL THE BEST |||*


Let us know how it goes. When is your interview?



social said:


> Andy/Jeeten,
> 
> This is what i've reived....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Assuming THAT you will be eligible for 189 by END of July.


With 60 points you should be invited in October Invitation round of NEXT FY, *IF not earlier*.

*SUBJECT to:*

1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015

2 - There shouldn't be MANY:

*60 pointers *(_Existing backlog of about 4 months to be cleared prior to your application_)

*AND*

*60+ pointers ahead of you in queue* (_who have already submitted their EOI *AND OTHERS* who might submit their EOI upto 1 minute prior to each invitation round_).




nasti said:


> mine is 261312 developer programmer and ielts 6 , now i have 55 points but i will be 60 next month and eoi date effect is 14 may 2015.
> 
> also i am thinking about being assessed under 261313 ( software engineer) because i think the invitation for this group is more.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Assuming THAT you will be eligible for 189 by END of July.
> 
> 
> With 60 points you should be invited in October Invitation round of NEXT FY, *IF not earlier*.
> ...


thanks heaps jeetendra


----------



## kartheek333 (May 11, 2014)

manpreet.del said:


> I hope so, :fingerscrossed: since my passport is changed after my IELTS and ACS, and the only refrence to old passport is the back page  .... lets see .. thanks buddy.


Hi Buddy,

May i know the procedure followed to update your latest passport information? Please advice.
Thanks,
Kartheek


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> Any Nominations From NSW today.
> 
> ...


 please mates share any information, first of all, the dudes with SRN 49** onwards...


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Social,
Curious question,.,. May i know what is the skillset you applied for ?

Regards

Andy




social said:


> Andy/Jeeten,
> 
> This is what i've reived....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER to the following web-link on how to update address or passport details.


*How can I update my address or passport details?*






kartheek333 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> May i know the procedure followed to update your latest passport information? Please advice.
> Thanks,
> Kartheek


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey, guys!
I have only 55 points. It is real to take NSW invitation with IELTS 6? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

To relax some nerves, go through the feedback provided by ACS to DIPB in 2014. I don't think these survey results would change materially this year. ICT occupation codes should continue to be on the SOL this year too.

Submissions from Industry Stakeholders

http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/labour-market-information/skilled-occupation-list/Documents/2014 SOL Submissions/64 - Australian Computer Society.docx


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

BTNIFTY said:


> To relax some nerves, go through the feedback provided by ACS to DIPB in 2014. I don't think these survey results would change materially this year. ICT occupation codes should continue to be on the SOL this year too.
> 
> Submissions from Industry Stakeholders
> 
> http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/labour-market-information/skilled-occupation-list/Documents/2014 SOL Submissions/64 - Australian Computer Society.docx


Check this:
http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...ubmissions/2 - IT Professionals Australia.pdf


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Jeeten.......When people add new babies to their applications, how do they add make additional dependent fee payment..........

What all forms they upload for new babies/dependents


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Go to nsw state department ,get cabling from there and they will nominate which camera is good for your caravan and then go to local DIBP Office and they will install it for you in your caravan and remember if you find any problem is your reversing camera you can file review into review tribunal and if you qualify they will change it for you.meanwhile just file application to nsw state first.......hope the answer solves your problem for asking this brilliant question to a forum which is happy to help you in you query and bold intelligence.


Excellent answer jdesai....


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

ICT System Analyst



andy_cool said:


> Social,
> Curious question,.,. May i know what is the skillset you applied for ?
> 
> Regards
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

social said:


> ICT System Analyst


Social , are all your reference letters are from your direct bosses or can we reference from other managers also .


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> JUST RELAX, go over your Resume and THEN Statutory Declarations/Employer Reference Letter that you might have provided for ACS skills assessments.
> 
> Prepare as IF you prepare for a Job interview. THEY will test your knowledge regarding R&R that you have provided to them.
> 
> ...


Visa Interview!!!
I've never heard of it for Australia.. Is it for all applicants? And will they be testing technical knowledge in the field we work??
Surprising to see such an email


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View!*


People have to update this change by submitting *Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances*


THEN take next steps as per DIBP/CO instructions for Payment of VISA fees etc..


*Change of Circumstances*




Alena123 said:


> Hi Jeeten.......When people add new babies to their applications, how do they add make additional dependent fee payment..........
> 
> What all forms they upload for new babies/dependents


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hahhahaha.. Best reply  ppl these days just post anywhere they see a space. Give me a break..... :/ we are dealing with different stuff here. 


jdesai said:


> cruiser1980 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to use the Caravan reversing camera, have any body experience of its quality etc.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is always a first time for everything .


*In last couple of weeks I have seen the following happening:*

* Australian Consulate from Delhi emailing an Applicants HR team / Manager / CEO (_If I recall correctly_)

* Now this face to face interview


No one knows what they might ask. It can be a general discussion or even a technical discussion. As this applicant is from Delhi they might have called him to their premise.




sunny1988 said:


> Visa Interview!!!
> I've never heard of it for Australia.. Is it for all applicants? And will they be testing technical knowledge in the field we work??
> Surprising to see such an email


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> There is always a first time for everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeeten do you know if anyone was issued a grant this month ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There are around 5-10 people who received Grant this month.


Yesterday a fellow forum member posted regarding his Visa Grant.


You might want to skim though 



Sarim.ali143 said:


> Jeeten do you know if anyone was issued a grant this month ?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> There is always a first time for everything .
> 
> 
> *In last couple of weeks I have seen the following happening:*
> ...


lol true , face to face interview definitely better than emailing to CEO , and by face to face interview they can simply verify the truthful details .


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

None of my reference letter was from direct boss. All the letters were from my seniors in the organization.

Thanks



andrew64 said:


> Social , are all your reference letters are from your direct bosses or can we reference from other managers also .


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten.. Thanks a lot for reply


I downloaded forms 47a - for adding dependent and 1022-change in circumstances. 

Do I fill these forms and print and sign them and upload

ORRRR

Do I need to print these forms first and fill by hand and sign and then upload :-(


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fill these forms online THEN print - sign - scan and upload.


*NOTE:* I'm not sure regarding usage of Form 47a




Alena123 said:


> Jeeten.. Thanks a lot for reply
> 
> 
> I downloaded forms 47a - for adding dependent and 1022-change in circumstances.
> ...


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Fill these forms online THEN print - sign - scan and upload.
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* I'm not sure regarding usage of Form 47a


thanks buddy. You are a gem. 

You should have got your invite by now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

social said:


> None of my reference letter was from direct boss. All the letters were from my seniors in the organization.
> 
> Thanks


 May I know, how many years of experience you have?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

social said:


> None of my reference letter was from direct boss. All the letters were from my seniors in the organization.
> 
> Thanks


Jeetan or someone can advise in this , As per the usual reason people wouldn't like to get from direct bosses instead from other senior managers . Is it fine to get the R and R letter from senior manager who really know about your job roles in the office letter head . Definitely ACS will accept it , but in the verification call do they ask who is the direct boss and why we haven't get the letter from direct boss . Any experience in this


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Do we have any other option for getting a Statutory Declaration?


DIRECT managers may OR may not give it. So we turn to Senior Colleagues. 


During Verification we can always say THAT we couldn't get it form our DIRECT Manager as it was risking our Current Job.


*This is how I see it. *OTHERS may have different views and reasons.





andrew64 said:


> Jeetan or someone can advise in this , As per the usual reason people wouldn't like to get from direct bosses instead from other senior managers . Is it fine to get the R and R letter from senior manager who really know about your job roles in the office letter head . Definitely ACS will accept it , but in the verification call do they ask who is the direct boss and why we haven't get the letter from direct boss . Any experience in this


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Do we have any other option for getting a Statutory Declaration?
> 
> 
> DIRECT managers may OR may not give it. So we turn to Senior Colleagues.
> ...


Usually in organizations, only HR department is allowed to issue letters and that is accepted by assessment authority and DIBP as well.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Do we have any other option for getting a Statutory Declaration?
> 
> 
> DIRECT managers may OR may not give it. So we turn to Senior Colleagues.
> ...


Actually if we can get our R and R in a letter head we don't need Statutory Declaration , 
For statutory declaration it has mentioned clearly in ACS document that you can get from colleague who is in a senior position . 

But for R and R on a letter it never mentioned clearly that whether it need to be direct manager or another manager who is knows about our R and R is fine .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Yes you are Right *BUT now a days there are very few IT companies which would issue Employer Reference Letters. 


IF someone approaches their Current employer for such a letter THEN there would be serious repercussions in terms of Future prospects and the RISK of losing the job.





najamgk said:


> Usually in organizations, only HR department is allowed to issue letters and that is accepted by assessment authority and DIBP as well.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

najamgk said:


> Usually in organizations, only HR department is allowed to issue letters and that is accepted by assessment authority and DIBP as well.


not really buddy i have some friends letter were issued by senior directors about R and R and it was accepted . In most MNCs HR will provided the employment letter but they won't be aware of exact R and R and technologies .


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Yes you are Right *BUT now a days there are very few IT companies which would issue Employer Reference Letters.
> 
> 
> IF someone approaches their Current employer for such a letter THEN there would be serious repercussions in terms of Future prospects and the RISK of losing the job.


True Jeeten, I believe this question was more for statoury declaration which any way is difficult to get from Boss otherwise someone could get on company letter head. You have pointed well.


----------



## angel151 (May 21, 2015)

hi,
I got the nsw invite in skillselect. Along with that, I got a mail from program assistant to check my skilled employment points before applying for visa. Is it a normal mail ? or they sent it with a special purpose. Any idea ? Thank you.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> not really buddy i have some friends letter were issued by senior directors about R and R and it was accepted . In most MNCs HR will provided the employment letter but they won't be aware of exact R and R and technologies .


I said usually  I have it from HR and it was accepted as well  I have some friends who got R&R from HR.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

angel151 said:


> hi,
> I got the nsw invite in skillselect. Along with that, I got a mail from program assistant to check my skilled employment points before applying for visa. Is it a normal mail ? or they sent it with a special purpose. Any idea ? Thank you.


Yes it is not a usual mail , at least i didn't get it .


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Yes it is not a usual mail , at least i didn't get it .


It could be a polite advice from department as some people over claim work experience points and get direct refusal. So if you are 100% confident about your work experience points claim, no need to worry then.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY only HR Department/Authorized signatory is responsible for providing such letters on Company Letter Head. First they would get the R&R approved from the employees Direct Manager.


So IF you get a R&R printed on Company Letter head THEN it becomes an Official company document.


IF someone approaches their Current employer for such a letter THEN there would be serious repercussions in terms of Future prospects and the RISK of losing the job.



andrew64 said:


> Actually if we can get our R and R in a letter head we don't need Statutory Declaration ,
> For statutory declaration it has mentioned clearly in ACS document that you can get from colleague who is in a senior position .
> 
> But for R and R on a letter it never mentioned clearly that whether it need to be direct manager or another manager who is knows about our R and R is fine .


----------



## angel151 (May 21, 2015)

najamgk said:


> It could be a polite advice from department as some people over claim work experience points and get direct refusal. So if you are 100% confident about your work experience points claim, no need to worry then.


Eventhough I have 11+ years of experience, ACS reduced 2 yrs and 1 month from my last 10 yrs of experience (ACS result, as of 03 June 2015). So if I submit my visa application, after 1 month, I'll get points for 8 years of experience, right ? Totally confused as I need to pay the full fees for 3 member family. Please let me know your suggestions.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

angel151 said:


> hi,
> I got the nsw invite in skillselect. Along with that, I got a mail from program assistant to check my skilled employment points before applying for visa. Is it a normal mail ? or they sent it with a special purpose. Any idea ? Thank you.


Hi
Congrats for invite.
May I know your points breakdown?

Thanks


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> JUST RELAX, go over your Resume and THEN Statutory Declarations/Employer Reference Letter that you might have provided for ACS skills assessments.
> 
> 
> Prepare as IF you prepare for a Job interview. THEY will test your knowledge regarding R&R that you have provided to them.
> ...



Hi Jeeten..i have never heard of interview for 189/190....this is the first time i m hearing about interview..is it mandatory..all the application has to go through this interview..please shed some light on this


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,
Do you know if i have to get an authorization letter or fill a form if i were to pay for VISA charges online in India by using a friend's Credit card, who is residing in AUS 

Regards

Andy


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

dear experts,

I have wrongly uploaded one document in elodge system, anybody knows how to remove this file? thanks a lot in advance for your help.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Once you have uploaded any document to your Online VISA application THEN there isn't any way to remove/delete it.




> You will not be able to remove a file once it has been attached, so make sure that you attach the correct file. We also cannot delete attachments as they form part of your application so please do not contact us about deleting attachments.
> 
> 
> *REF:* *Attach documents to an online application*





a21071 said:


> dear experts,
> 
> I have wrongly uploaded one document in elodge system, anybody knows how to remove this file? thanks a lot in advance for your help.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is always a first time for everything .


*In last couple of weeks I have seen the following happening:*

* Australian Consulate from Delhi emailing an Applicants HR team / Manager / CEO (If I recall correctly)

* Now this face to face interview


No one knows what they might ask. It can be a general discussion or even a technical discussion. As this applicant is from Delhi they might have called him to their premise.






Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Jeeten..i have never heard of interview for 189/190....this is the first time i m hearing about interview..is it mandatory..all the application has to go through this interview..please shed some light on this


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Once you have uploaded any document to your Online VISA application THEN there isn't any way to remove/delete it.


You can add the correct document and inside the description you can mentioned the faulty document and date its uploaded and say that this is the correct document .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my VIEW:* No such requirement would be there PROVIDED that card had online banking facility and your Friend has informed his bank regarding a big transaction.


*I MIGHT be wrong.*



andy_cool said:


> All,
> Do you know if i have to get an authorization letter or fill a form if i were to pay for VISA charges online in India by using a friend's Credit card, who is residing in AUS
> 
> Regards
> ...


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi Jeeten, 

Can you clear my doubt? 

I have total 9 years of IT exp. Out of that ACS deducted 4 years and stated that exp will be valid from june 2010. So I am going to get 5 more points for my exp by next month and eligible for NSW with 55 points.Now my doubt is will NSW consider total exp or exp left after ACS deduction?

Thanks a lot, 
Srilatha


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW will consider experience based on their Criteria and will use ACS letter to ascertain your skilled employment.


Why this question?



Srilatha said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Can you clear my doubt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> NSW will consider experience based on their Criteria and will use ACS letter to ascertain your skilled employment.
> 
> Why this question?


after observing the NSW current selection trend either the selected person is having more exp or 7 in ielts ( 65 in pte )


----------



## NABAMB (Jun 24, 2015)

Guyz,

I have IELTS score L:8.0, R:7.0, W:6.0, S:7.0 and Overall Score 7.0. Australian authority has approved my experience and it will be 5 years in July 2015. My anzsco code is 263111. Kindly suggest me state where I can apply, as I have short of points due to IELTS. My age is 30 Years.

Regards,

Nabeel


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:


Firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment.

Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


*The top-ranking candidates will be the first to be invited to apply and NSW will determine how many invitations are issued on an ongoing basis.
*



Srilatha said:


> after observing the NSW current selection trend either the selected person is having more exp or 7 in ielts ( 65 in pte )


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

NABAMB said:


> Guyz,
> 
> I have IELTS score L:8.0, R:7.0, W:6.0, S:7.0 and Overall Score 7.0. Australian authority has approved my experience and it will be 5 years in July 2015. My anzsco code is 263111. Kindly suggest me state where I can apply, as I have short of points due to IELTS. My age is 30 Years.
> 
> ...


Only option could be NSW but NSW did not invite anyone for 263111 even with 7Ielts and 55 points from Feb to June 2015. They considered only people with 60 and 60+ points for 263111. Things might change in coming year but I would suggest you to improve your Ielts and get additional 10 points. Do not reply on state nomination with Ielts 6 as wait might not over.


----------



## snaray (Apr 9, 2015)

*Proof of payment!*

Dear Experts,

Kindly help me with my query!

I've received DIBP invite and I'm preparing documents for VISA application. 
When I graduated in 2008, there was recession and I worked for a small company for a year’s span with a very minimum pay. They gave me offer letter, relieving letter and all. But they did not provide me any payslips. I received my salary in-hand and hence no bank statement to prove the pay and the company itself has been wound up few years ago.
For ACS documentation I provided offer letter, relieving letter and I took references from my old colleaguesto prove my employment, and ACS accepted the same. 

I am claiming 0 points for my experience.

My question here is, Will CO/DIPB ask for any proof of payment, I received from the first company? If I fail to provide the same, will my application get rejected(even though I don’t claim any points for experience)?


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

snaray said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Kindly help me with my query!
> 
> ...


If you are not claiming any points for work experience then you should be fine with minimum documentation. DIBP might require further documentation if one is claiming points for work exp. Apply for visa and good luck.


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi andrew,
i got my work experience assessed from VETASSESS in july 2014 ( 232214- other spatial scientists), that is from 17/03/2009 upto 30/03/2014 ( total five plus year even the same date is mentioned on the skill assessment). so should i will be getting 10 points for my work experience or not ? i habe applied for state sponsorship on 22/06/2015. i am to much upset and confused as today i read out the same issue a number of members have mentioned .

Regards 

Bhupinder


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


IF you aren't claiming any points for your experience THEN CO wouldn't bother to check Employment related documents.


Few applicants were able to get GRANT by just providing offer letter, relieving letter and Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration.


IF CO raises this concern you can explain your situation. CO will NOT reject your VISA without giving you an opportunity to put forth your view.





snaray said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Kindly help me with my query!
> 
> ...


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Hi Jeetan, I got positive assessment from Acs. I can avail additional 5 points from August 1, 2015.
> 
> Below ll be points on Aug 1st 2015
> ANZSCO Code 263111
> ...


Hi Jeetan, Everyone preference is to choose 189 visa as there is no limitation of state. I get 60 points from Aug 1, 2015. Currently 1 EOI is submitted for both 189 & 190 via application. If I get invitation from NSW against 190 application then I think my EOI will be locked for 60 days. Please suggest 
•	Do I submit 2 EOI for 189 & 190 application separately?
•	From Aug 1, 2015, when my point changes to 60 for 189 & 65 for 190. Which date will be use by DIBP? Its submission date or when points changes.

Regards
Abbas


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Adding dependent to application*

I am about to lodge 190 visa application and i am confused about adding my sister as dependent family member. She is 21 years of age, working and has been living with me for last 1.5 year. Although she is working but her income has not been sufficient to meet the living needs and therefore she is dependent on me for shelter. Can i include her in my application. Our medicals and PCC have already been completed, please advise?

Anyone who has faced similar situation? Will my application be rejected if they do not consider her dependent? Dont want to make a mistake at this point in time as it has took me so long to receive the invitation to apply for visa.

Guys please help!!!:confused2::confused2:


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

abbasraza said:


> Hi Jeetan, Everyone preference is to choose 189 visa as there is no limitation of state. I get 60 points from Aug 1, 2015. Currently 1 EOI is submitted for both 189 & 190 via application. If I get invitation from NSW against 190 application then I think my EOI will be locked for 60 days. Please suggest
> &#149;	Do I submit 2 EOI for 189 & 190 application separately?
> &#149;	From Aug 1, 2015, when my point changes to 60 for 189 & 65 for 190. Which date will be use by DIBP? Its submission date or when points changes.
> 
> ...


1) EOI will be automatically updated in August. You don't need to worry about that. 
2) DIBP consider Date of Effect (when point changes) not the date of submission.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dear Jiten,

Is there any chance for 55+5 pts (263111) to get an invitation from NSW in July 2015. I have submitted my EOI on 21st April 2015.

Please reply.

Thanks & regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your EOI would freeze for 60 days AFTER you receive *NSW SS Nomination Approval*.


People have submitted 2 EOI's one each for 189 and 190.


The DATE when your points score changes will be considered for Invitation rounds.




abbasraza said:


> Hi Jeetan, Everyone preference is to choose 189 visa as there is no limitation of state. I get 60 points from Aug 1, 2015. Currently 1 EOI is submitted for both 189 & 190 via application. If I get invitation from NSW against 190 application then I think my EOI will be locked for 60 days. Please suggest
> •	Do I submit 2 EOI for 189 & 190 application separately?
> •	From Aug 1, 2015, when my point changes to 60 for 189 & 65 for 190. Which date will be use by DIBP? Its submission date or when points changes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER to my following post for details.


*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*




Kdp2015 said:


> Dear Jiten,
> 
> Is there any chance for 55+5 pts (263111) to get an invitation from NSW in July 2015. I have submitted my EOI on 21st April 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> REFER to my following post for details.
> 
> NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anyone got invite from NSW ICT Business Analyst with 55+5 points recently? How long did it take? Please advise.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Your EOI would freeze for 60 days AFTER you receive NSW SS Nomination Approval.
> 
> People have submitted 2 EOI's one each for 189 and 190.
> 
> The DATE when your points score changes will be considered for Invitation rounds.


Thanks for your reply. Should i make 2 EOI 's for both 189 & 190. Also confirm can I leave Nsw invitation after payment or any stage if I get email from DIBP for 189 against another EOI. Please guide


----------



## samlogic (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Jeeten

I am also on 60 points - 2611, eoi submitted on 6th may

Any chance to get invitation with 60 points, you think? 


Jeeten#80 said:


> Your EOI would freeze for 60 days AFTER you receive *NSW SS Nomination Approval*.
> 
> 
> People have submitted 2 EOI's one each for 189 and 190.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Regarding 2 EOI's its your decision.


You can leave NSW SS Invitation / Nomination any time. It's NOT a compulsion THAT IF NOMINATED you have to apply for Visa.





abbasraza said:


> Thanks for your reply. Should i make 2 EOI 's for both 189 & 190. Also confirm can I leave Nsw invitation after payment or any stage if I get email from DIBP for 189 against another EOI. Please guide


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER to my following post for details.


*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*




samlogic said:


> Hello Jeeten
> 
> I am also on 60 points - 2611, eoi submitted on 6th may
> 
> Any chance to get invitation with 60 points, you think?


----------



## samlogic (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry, i am talking about 189



Jeeten#80 said:


> REFER to my following post for details.
> 
> 
> *NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly post in the relevant thread and include complete details.


*EOI submitted club*




samlogic said:


> Sorry, i am talking about 189


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*Jeeten*

dear jeeten,
You have submitted ur EOI on 5th April.Whats ur latest update?Could u update ur timeline pls.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Timeline is already updated, as there is no change.





shameem said:


> dear jeeten,
> You have submitted ur EOI on 5th April.Whats ur latest update?Could u update ur timeline pls.


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

nasti said:


> hello buddies,
> 
> does anyone know how long does it take to get invitation for visa subclass 189 with 60 points?
> I am disappointed about getting invitation from NSW but I can gain 5 more score next month and now I want to know about my chance in 189?
> ...



I have almost the same question,


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nobody can answer this question accurately. But as per previous invitation rounds' charts it can be assumed that 60 pointers get an inv within 2 to 3 months depending on the number of EOIs under same occupation. 



asim79 said:


> nasti said:
> 
> 
> > hello buddies,
> ...


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Is there any link to check the occupation ceiling for NSW and other states and how many invites are completed.

Like we can check for 189 in the below link to have some idea what they are going to do in the next financial year.

SkillSelect


----------



## rvirendra (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,
I have a question. I have submitted EOI for 190 with 55+5 points for NSW. I will gain 1 more yrs of exp by the end of June 2015, which will help me to get 5 more points.

Could you please let me know, if I need to get my ACS done again to claim these 5 points or it will automatically be added in EOI

Regards,
Virendra


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

rvirendra said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> I have a question. I have submitted EOI for 190 with 55+5 points for NSW. I will gain 1 more yrs of exp by the end of June 2015, which will help me to get 5 more points.
> 
> Could you please let me know, if I need to get my ACS done again to claim these 5 points or it will automatically be added in EOI
> ...


No way ACS is required again. Just make sure you attach latest pay slips to assert you are still in same job profile with more experience.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi rvirendra,

If your current company was already assessed by ACS, then you don't need it to be assessed again.
Just make sure that the *TO DATE* of that company in your EOI is _*blank*_, and the *related to occupation?* is *yes* so that the system can automatically give you the 5 points.



rvirendra said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> I have a question. I have submitted EOI for 190 with 55+5 points for NSW. I will gain 1 more yrs of exp by the end of June 2015, which will help me to get 5 more points.
> 
> Could you please let me know, if I need to get my ACS done again to claim these 5 points or it will automatically be added in EOI
> ...


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

hi all,

please update if any external auditor got invitation?

I am worried...can anyone plz provide me information about NAATI Test. 
I have 55 points with positive study assessment of external auditor on hand. My study in Australia will be completed on Jul 2016 ( one year to go)... I want to attempt NAATI so that i can score 5 more points. If anyone have some information to guide me please reply.

Thank you so much.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Jeetan,
I have a question....I filled 17 page immi application and paid fee successfully for NSW 190 visa. Unfortunately I put "No" as answer for question of "Previous countries of residence". However I traveled Zimbabwe in 2013 and stayed there 2 months as part of official work. Will it creates any issue on my visa application? If I want to inform them, what is the procedure? how and which email id I need to send email? Please help me to out of this issue.

Thanks


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just now received two golden e-mail from Skill select and digitalservice.nsw. Got my nomination approved and I have to apply within 60 days. Here are my points and time line breakdown. 

Occupation: Accountant General
Point: 70 (Including NSW State)
Lodged EOI: 26/05/2015
Invitation Received: 11/06/2015
Applied for NSW nomination: 17/06/2015
Nomination Received: 25/06/2015
Applied for 190:-------

Please assist me now...
I have also applied for another EOI for 189 under Taxation Accountant, I am bit confused if Taxation accountant is on SOL list because I can see that skillselect draws out point for both my Accountant general and Taxation accountant skill.

I have positive assessment for both the skills

Thanks.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Congratulations ahsa!
Mind if I ask what was your SRN?

Regarding your confusion between Accountant general and Taxation accountant, it doesn't really matter since the skill you will choose to lodge with will not affect your job hunting once you are a PR.
These skills are just requirements for getting the PR. Once you become one, it is up to you on what job you will look for.

If you are confused between pursuing 189 or 190, the only difference is that in 190 you will be "morally obligated" to work in the state that sponsored you for 2 years. 



ahsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just now received two golden e-mail from Skill select and digitalservice.nsw. Got my nomination approved and I have to apply within 60 days. Here are my points and time line breakdown.
> 
> ...


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Could you please anyone answer for my below query?



murugadoss said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> I have a question....I filled 17 page immi application and paid fee successfully for NSW 190 visa. Unfortunately I put "No" as answer for question of "Previous countries of residence". However I traveled Zimbabwe in 2013 and stayed there 2 months as part of official work. Will it creates any issue on my visa application? If I want to inform them, what is the procedure? how and which email id I need to send email? Do I need wait until CO assignment? Please help me to out of this issue.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

zector said:


> Congratulations ahsa!
> Mind if I ask what was your SRN?
> 
> Regarding your confusion between Accountant general and Taxation accountant, it doesn't really matter since the skill you will choose to lodge with will not affect your job hunting once you are a PR.
> ...



Thanks for the reply.

Another quick question. Is it a requirement of NSW state that I have to work for the nominated occupation for 2 years, can't I be employed in other field?

Thanks


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

zector said:


> congratulations ahsa!
> Mind if i ask what was your srn?
> 
> Regarding your confusion between accountant general and taxation accountant, it doesn't really matter since the skill you will choose to lodge with will not affect your job hunting once you are a pr.
> ...


srn: 5339


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

murugadoss said:


> Could you please anyone answer for my below query?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry. Use form 1023 which is called form of correction. Fill out the form by filling in your incorrect and correct details. 
It would have two tables for both already submitted incorrect info and the new correct info.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Dont worry. Use form 1023 which is called form of correction. Fill out the form by filling in your incorrect and correct details.
> It would have two tables for both already submitted incorrect info and the new correct info.


do we need to say yes for this question for 2 months travel ?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

murugadoss said:


> Could you please anyone answer for my below query?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scann all of the pages and submitt online under form 1023 notifucation of incorrect answers. Do it asap before your get a CO allocation. I did that in my case when i filled in wrong passport details.


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just now received two golden e-mail from Skill select and digitalservice.nsw. Got my nomination approved and I have to apply within 60 days. Here are my points and time line breakdown.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! This is by far the fastest invitation I have heard of so far (applied on 17th and received nomination on 25th)
Fingers crossed, I am also waiting in 53xx series


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Jeeten

I have lodged my application on 3rd june and still der is no sign of a case officer. Do you know how much time are those guys taking these days?

Thanks
Ami


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NO need to apply for re-assessment with ACS.

For your Current Employment leave the "*To Date*" as *BLANK* in EOI, so that *SkillSelect* will automatically calculate your points after JUNE 2015.


You may use the same reference letters that you used for ACS skills evaluation while lodging your VISA application.


AT times IF you skills evaluation was done long time ago THEN for CURRENT EMPLOYMENT CO might ask for a NEW letter (inline with WHAT you used for ACS Skills Assessment) to prove *THAT* you are still doing the same R&R for which ACS assessed you.




rvirendra said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> I have a question. I have submitted EOI for 190 with 55+5 points for NSW. I will gain 1 more yrs of exp by the end of June 2015, which will help me to get 5 more points.
> 
> Could you please let me know, if I need to get my ACS done again to claim these 5 points or it will automatically be added in EOI
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*

CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.


*NOTE:* Have seen few applicants getting Direct GRANT in about 50-60 days of submitting their application.




amiAus said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> I have lodged my application on 3rd june and still der is no sign of a case officer. Do you know how much time are those guys taking these days?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| COngratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


*THAT was a quick Nomination from NSW.*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




ahsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just now received two golden e-mail from Skill select and digitalservice.nsw. Got my nomination approved and I have to apply within 60 days. Here are my points and time line breakdown.
> 
> ...


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Jeeten,

Do we need to mention short travel like 2 months in the "Previous countries of residence" question in immi application form? I put 'No' eventhoug I traveled 2 months to Zimbabwe. 

Thanks,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothing to worry about. JUST fill the following form.


*Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)*


You should have an option in your IMMI account to upload this form.




murugadoss said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> I have a question....I filled 17 page immi application and paid fee successfully for NSW 190 visa. Unfortunately I put "No" as answer for question of "Previous countries of residence". However I traveled Zimbabwe in 2013 and stayed there 2 months as part of official work. Will it creates any issue on my visa application? If I want to inform them, what is the procedure? how and which email id I need to send email? Please help me to out of this issue.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


Yes we have to mention ALL international travel details.




murugadoss said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Do we need to mention short travel like 2 months in the "Previous countries of residence" question in immi application form? I put 'No' eventhoug I traveled 2 months to Zimbabwe.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Nothing to worry about. JUST fill the following form.
> 
> 
> *Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)*
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> Yes we have to mention ALL international travel details.


Thank you very much.:juggle:


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> Yes we have to mention ALL international travel details.


Hi Jeeten...

I guess, we just need to provide the travel details if >12months in "Previous countries of residence"... am I wrong??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The 12 months condition is regarding PCC.



> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.



*In my View: * We have to provide ALL travel details in VISA application. BUT for this question IF there is any guideline / tool tip provided THEN we have to follow those instructions.





r_saraj said:


> Hi Jeeten...
> 
> I guess, we just need to provide the travel details if >12months in "Previous countries of residence"... am I wrong??


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

The following is the query...
Previous countries of residence ( Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? ) Yes/No

Thanks for your response Jeeten ji


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Can we upload original PCC or need to be attested?


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

zector said:


> Hi rvirendra,
> 
> If your current company was already assessed by ACS, then you don't need it to be assessed again.
> Just make sure that the *TO DATE* of that company in your EOI is _*blank*_, and the *related to occupation?* is *yes* so that the system can automatically give you the 5 points.


Hi mine is also the same case. have completed 8years of experience fron Jun 15th onwards. when i checked with my agent, he says that Skill select will take 20 days to update the EOI automatically, so the additional 5 points will exist in 1st wk of july. Is it so? I have kept TO DATE as blank in my EOI.

Currently its 60 points, so from july onwards i will have 65 points. can i apply for 189. what are my chances for Engineering Technologist category.

Experts pls advice. Waited for 5 months. EOI to NSW submitted on 20 Feb 15.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> Yes we have to mention ALL international travel details.


Ok the question in form 17 is this . 

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
residence?

Give details of the last permanent address in this country


I don't think we need to give all the travel details for this question . Because the question says lived and not traveled . In my opinion we need to provide a places where we lived for substantial amount of period probably more than 12 months , since the PCC is like that . 

lets say we travel for 2 weeks for holidays we don't need to update since for this question we need to add the address where we lived also . 

Some one who is already got allocated CO can help for this question.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> The following is the query...
> Previous countries of residence ( Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? ) Yes/No
> 
> Thanks for your response Jeeten ji


You need to provide detail of other country of residence if any. It means to list all countries where you were residence. (Does not include visiting countries)


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Andrew...and najamgk!
I hav mentioned as below,
Current country of residence: China and current address
Previous: India-since birth and Indian permanent address
No other long stay(>12 months) or residence permit I had for another country;
Just googled and got the following meaning:
For the purpose of tourism statistics, country of residence is defined as the country where a person has lived for most of the past 12 months. Tourists are defined as non-residents/residents according to the country of residence, and not to the nationality


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence ?*


*Let me correct my self.*


REFER to following question from VIC SS Application.




> *Step 11 Living in Victoria*
> 
> Q11.1 - Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever lived in Australia i.e. resided for more than 3 months or worked? *
> 
> ...



*Going by this* I would say IF you have lived/ resided/ worked in any Country for more than 3 months then include this in your ONLINE VISA Application form.


*PLUS include ALL travels details in FORM 80 irrespective of duration of stay.*






r_saraj said:


> The following is the query...
> Previous countries of residence ( Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? ) Yes/No
> 
> Thanks for your response Jeeten ji





Jeeten#80 said:


> The 12 months condition is regarding PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





murugadoss said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Do we need to mention short travel like 2 months in the "Previous countries of residence" question in immi application form? I put 'No' eventhoug I traveled 2 months to Zimbabwe.
> 
> Thanks,





r_saraj said:


> Hi Jeeten...
> 
> I guess, we just need to provide the travel details if >12months in "Previous countries of residence"... am I wrong??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

THE requirement is "*You must provide a scanned colour copy*"


IF your PPC is in colour then just color scan it and UPLOAD LIKE Sign, Stamp, Label has any colour content.


ELSE get it certified and THEN colour scan it.




murugadoss said:


> Can we upload original PCC or need to be attested?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Jeeten!


----------



## ankita9688 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Jeeten,

I want to add my sister as dependent in the visa application. In case they do not consider her as my dependent, do you think my application would also be rejected alongwith her??

Kindly provide your inputs! Thanks n Regards


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Jeeten,

Do we need to upload form 80 apart from the online application (17 page)?

Thanks


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

murugadoss said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Do we need to upload form 80 apart from the online application (17 page)?
> 
> Thanks


Yes Murugadoss...!
Once we pay the fee...need to upload required documents including form 80 - as per Jeeten's previous posts


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

BTNIFTY said:


> Congratulations! This is by far the fastest invitation I have heard of so far (applied on 17th and received nomination on 25th)
> Fingers crossed, I am also waiting in 53xx series


I spoke to soon. I beat you there 

Glad to inform that I just received my NSW invitation 

I guess NSW must have fast tracked its process to finish as many as within this financial year.


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All,
I got my NSW invite to apply today. I have 70 +5 points for 261313. Any idea when I will get SS approval?

Thanks
Bharathy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

AFTER you get the SS Nomination Invite from NSW you have to submit your NSW SS Nomination application within 14 days of this Invite.


THEN the NSW SS Nomination application processing time is 12 weeks. BUT few people have received a positive outcome in 25 days.

WHILE others have received approval in 4/6/8 weeks as well.





bharathyku said:


> Hi All,
> I got my NSW invite to apply today. I have 70 +5 points for 261313. Any idea when I will get SS approval?
> 
> Thanks
> Bharathy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




BTNIFTY said:


> I spoke to soon. I beat you there
> 
> Glad to inform that I just received my NSW invitation
> 
> I guess NSW must have fast tracked its process to finish as many as within this financial year.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer to my following post regarding FORM 80.


*FORM 80 | Upload or NOT to upload?*





murugadoss said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Do we need to upload form 80 apart from the online application (17 page)?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...imo...*



Read this web-link from IMMI website *Including family members in your application >> Other family members* 


IDEALLY they won't reject your VISA IF they don't consider her as your Dependent.


PLUS they will give you an opportunity to put-forth your point before taking any decision.




ankita9688 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I want to add my sister as dependent in the visa application. In case they do not consider her as my dependent, do you think my application would also be rejected alongwith her??
> 
> Kindly provide your inputs! Thanks n Regards


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Icewarp
NSW is still sending Nominations to Software Engineers and Accountant General.

It means they have not yet filled 4000 places.

Even today some people got NSW Nomination with SRN 53##.

I think they missed out the applications of people with SRN 49##

It is very difficult to understand how NSW is working on Nomination applications.it is frustrating actually.

The whole nomination process is in dark it must be transparent. I am really very tired with this system it is tooo slow and tiring.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Icewarp
> NSW is still sending Nominations to Software Engineers and Accountant General.
> 
> It means they have not yet filled 4000 places.
> ...


You are completely right!!

I really do not understand what is going on...

Only rest to be patience, but when I see the spreadsheet I just get baffled.

They have forgotten the Internal Auditors again, even the SRN 49xx, may be some agent from NSW-DIPB reads this... PLEASE MATE DO NOT FORGET US!!

Stay in touch, see you later

Regards


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Any news about chemical engineers or other type of engineers (materials, mechanical, civil, electrics) getting invitations ? Especially for 55 pointers with Ielts 7 ?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah Sure Icewarp

Australian States leaving a gesture of slow processing and working but I am not sure about other fields how is their service delivery.The working speed is not quick n fast.is it not affecting their economy.

On the other hand the strikes have been started.it means something is not going on right there.

I think Canada is the best place to live and work.

If I will not get nomination within next 2 weeks I will plan for Canada.

Please share your views.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

is there quota for ICT Business Analyst in NSW? Any info?


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Jeeten
Need your expert advice here. My NSW invite to apply expires on July 9th. Does that mean I will not qualify for 189 invite for the July 6 round.. My agent had me confused with this. Please help.

Thanks
Bharathyku


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

bharathyku said:


> Hi All,
> I got my NSW invite to apply today. I have 70 +5 points for 261313. Any idea when I will get SS approval?
> 
> Thanks
> Bharathy


You will receive before 30/june/2015 if you apply today!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Your current EOI won't qualify for 6th July Invitation rounds.*


*When you receive an invitation, your EOI will be suspended automatically so your EOI cannot be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds.*


Your EOI will remain suspended until such a time that you lodge a visa application and that application is finally determined or 60 days ceases and you do not lodge a valid visa application. During this time you can view your EOI and your correspondence, but cannot update your answers on your EOI or select different visa types. 




bharathyku said:


> Hi Jeeten
> Need your expert advice here. My NSW invite to apply expires on July 9th. Does that mean I will not qualify for 189 invite for the July 6 round.. My agent had me confused with this. Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharathyku


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Yeah Sure Icewarp
> 
> Australian States leaving a gesture of slow processing and working but I am not sure about other fields how is their service delivery.The working speed is not quick n fast.is it not affecting their economy.
> 
> ...


The only situation in that it happened is probably because someone (agent) went to the strike and left behind our cases. I know what you mean, you were tracking and following the nomination's trends as well. But the NSW agents are on STRIKE??

We will know the truth if they do not issue the approval til 30th June.


----------



## amirmz5 (Apr 22, 2015)

amirmz5 said:


> Hi experts,
> I have a big question, please give me your opinions:
> I submitted my EOI on 18/2/2015, 233914 Engineering technologist, with 55 + 5 points for NSW. Here is my point breakdown:
> Age 30
> ...


Hi guys,
My IELTS exam nightmare was over and I got my last result.
L8 R9 W7 S7
Considering this new score, now I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190.
As I mentioned before, I submitted my EOI on 18/2/2015 and nothing happened since then. What is the best way for me to continue this process?
Should I create another EOI for 189?
Or I change my current EOI with this score and go for 189 and 190 at the same time?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

amirmz5 said:


> Hi guys,
> My IELTS exam nightmare was over and I got my last result.
> L8 R9 W7 S7
> Considering this new score, now I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190.
> ...


Congrats... 
No point of having your old EOI since the priority is on DIBP points which you have increased with your IELTS. My suggestion is to update EOI with new IELTS results, which will definitely change the effective date but won't have any negative impact on selection criteria.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

I believe tomorrow will reveal the faith of 189 applicants with new SOL for next financial year after the shutdown. Hope for the best. Personally, I need IT occupations to be there but would love to see all the occupations which let everybody here to apply for 189.

Good luck guys!


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my invite to apply visa for NSW. I also have my 189 EOI opened and waiting for invite. As my age will elapse after July 1st first my total points will reduce from 65 to 60. Can I apply for VISA with NSW invite? or wait for 189 invite? Will immigration changes affect if I apply my visa for NSW after July 1st. Please suggest as I have 3 working days left if I decide to apply visa for NSW.
> 
> ...


If you plan to go to Sydney then applying under 189 or 190 doesnt makes any difference because Sydney is in NSW. 

189 would keep you waiting for another 1 or 2 months. My suggestion is to go for 190 immediately.


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

I applied for software engineer role. NSW is also fine if i can get job soon. If its difficult in Sydney then I have to wait for 189 and do my job search in all the states. I am not sure about job market in sydney and other states.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my invite to apply visa for NSW. I also have my 189 EOI opened and waiting for invite. As my age will elapse after July 1st first my total points will reduce from 65 to 60. Can I apply for VISA with NSW invite? or wait for 189 invite? Will immigration changes affect if I apply my visa for NSW after July 1st. Please suggest as I have 3 working days left if I decide to apply visa for NSW.
> 
> ...


Even with reduction of 5 points you have enough points to apply so my suggestion is go ahead with NSW SS if you are ok with 190. Age will be automatically determine by EOI itself so you don't have to worry about claiming the points for age.
To be in safe side you can contact NSW office immediately because it will be close for the in 15 mins time.


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

*CV/Resume tips/tricks*

Hello all,

I got "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination " .
They have asked to submit resume .

Is there any specific format or tips/tricks that we need to follow whiile submitting the resume . I need to upload the docs within 14 days .

I would really appreciate your help . If everything goes well I will sponsor drinks for you in Aus : )


----------



## vickyora (May 28, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have received NSW nomination approval yesterday. I want to thank you all for the help given through this forum.

I am apply the Visa but while filling the form i am stuck at medical section where they are asking whether i have done the medical examination or not.

What should i fill there ? Medical examination is required before applying the visa or we do after apply the visa ? What steps should i take to go for the medical examination process.

I will appreciate your valuable guidance.
Thank you


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

Vicky,


Can you please tell what format you submitted your resume .
I can not help you to get your answer, but you surely can .

Cheers


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

girishdatta said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination " .
> They have asked to submit resume .
> ...


Congrats...
There is no format as far as I know, you can use one you use for job applications.

By the way, if you don't mind please share your total points, points for English and EOI submitted date.


----------



## vickyora (May 28, 2015)

girishdatta said:


> Vicky,
> 
> 
> Can you please tell what format you submitted your resume .
> ...


Hi girishdatta,

I have applied for Developer Programmer profile. 

I have submitted my normal job interview resume. It must be an updated one and 
should align with your ACS(Skill assessment) roles and responsibilities.

1. Career objective
2. Career Profile
3. Employment History with projects done
4. Education and Certification
5. References


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

*How to obtain Police clearance from UAE*

Hi Guys,

Anyone with this information please kindly shed some light. 

I received invitation yesterday to apply for 190 visa from skill select. Now, I lived in UAE (Abu Dhabi) for 10 years and it falls within the immi requirements. I spoke to the embassy and they said it will take minimum 3 months to receive the clearance certificate. 

Any idea how to expedite the process?

Thanks. 

:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

vickyora said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received NSW nomination approval yesterday. I want to thank you all for the help given through this forum.
> 
> ...


Medicals need to be done after visa lodgement. So mark there as medical Not done. 

Once you lodge visa, you will get option of generating medical hap Id.


----------



## vickyora (May 28, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Medicals need to be done after visa lodgement. So mark there as medical Not done.
> 
> Once you lodge visa, you will get option of generating medical hap Id.


Thanks amzamz...


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

jeba said:


> Congrats...
> There is no format as far as I know, you can use one you use for job applications.
> 
> By the way, if you don't mind please share your total points, points for English and EOI submitted date.



I wont mind 

I submitted EOI for NSW on 24th June 2015 and got invitation to apply within 20 hours .
I have 60 pts + 5 pts from SS = 65 pts total

IELTS => L:8.5,S,R,W:7 . overall=7.5


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

vickyora said:


> Hi girishdatta,
> 
> I have applied for Developer Programmer profile.
> 
> ...


Thanks man.
I appreciate that .
All the best


----------



## CRHector (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Mate,

hope this thread can be helpful to you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/92692-police-clearance-certificate.html



ahsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone with this information please kindly shed some light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just indicate No.


*Regarding PCC and MEDICALS refer to my following post:*


*MEDICALS - PCC and IED into Australia*





vickyora said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received NSW nomination approval yesterday. I want to thank you all for the help given through this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone with this information please kindly shed some light.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Apply it online from the below link. You will get your PCC with 24 - 48 hours.

https://www.moi.gov.ae/en/eservices/eservice.348.aspx


----------



## AAO (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, just curious.. At which stage does NSW require the PCC? Upon invitation to apply for nomination or upon approval of nomination? I have not received my invitation as of yet but thought of preparing the document just in case.. Thanks


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

AAO said:


> Hi, just curious.. At which stage does NSW require the PCC? Upon invitation to apply for nomination or upon approval of nomination? I have not received my invitation as of yet but thought of preparing the document just in case.. Thanks


Hi

PCC is required by DIBP and not by nominated state ..I would suggest you to Wait for state nomination approval and skill select invite and then get ready with other docs. Once all those are ready then get PCC and meds. This stage is too early for PCC however you would want to collect information on how and where to collect it from.

AMIT


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Update your Current EOI with the New IELTS Score and Indicate your interest in 189/190 visa subclass in the same EOI (_ignore if already done_).


*With 65 points for 189* - you have very good chance of being invited in 6th July Invitation round *PROVIDED*




> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> ...






amirmz5 said:


> Hi guys,
> My IELTS exam nightmare was over and I got my last result.
> L8 R9 W7 S7
> Considering this new score, now I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread *Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation*





appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my invite to apply visa for NSW. I also have my 189 EOI opened and waiting for invite. As my age will elapse after July 1st first my total points will reduce from 65 to 60. Can I apply for VISA with NSW invite? or wait for 189 invite? Will immigration changes affect if I apply my visa for NSW after July 1st. Please suggest as I have 3 working days left if I decide to apply visa for NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW won't ask for PCC INSTEAD DIBP would require it AT VISA processing STAGE.


*Regarding PCC / MEDICALS AND IED into Australia refer to my following post:*


*PCC - MEDICALS and IED into Australia*




AAO said:


> Hi, just curious.. At which stage does NSW require the PCC? Upon invitation to apply for nomination or upon approval of nomination? I have not received my invitation as of yet but thought of preparing the document just in case.. Thanks


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, i have completed 8years of experience fron Jun 15th onwards. when i checked with my agent, he says that Skill select will take 20 days to update the EOI automatically, so the additional 5 points will exist in 1st wk of july. Is it so? I have kept TO DATE as blank in my EOI.

Currently its 60 points, so from july onwards i will have 65 points. can i apply for 189. what are my chances for Engineering Technologist category.

Experts pls advice. Waited for 5 months. EOI to NSW submitted on 20 Feb 15.


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

Hi Guys - Is there a help guide to create immi account?
It's 17 pages :O and I have some doubts.


----------



## AAO (Jun 3, 2015)

apatnia said:


> AAO said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, just curious.. At which stage does NSW require the PCC? Upon invitation to apply for nomination or upon approval of nomination? I have not received my invitation as of yet but thought of preparing the document just in case.. Thanks
> ...





Jeeten#80 said:


> NSW won't ask for PCC INSTEAD DIBP would require it AT VISA processing STAGE.
> 
> 
> *Regarding PCC / MEDICALS AND IED into Australia refer to my following post:*
> ...



Thanks for the guidance guys.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

I got NSW nomination (approval) email this morning but still didn't get DIBP invitation email / visa invitation in EOI... it's almost 7 hours now.

Is that normal?

261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Points = 60 + 5 (Age 30 Education 15 Experience 15)
Date of submission = 22 May 2015
Date of approval = 26 June 2015
SRN = 49**

Regards,
Athar


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations on your NSW SS Nomination Approval |||*


At times there is a lag of about 1-2 days before you receive DIBP VISA Invite email.


Write an email to NSW dept and they will take care of it OR Call them on Monday.




athar.dcsian said:


> I got NSW nomination (approval) email this morning but still didn't get DIBP invitation email / visa invitation in EOI... it's almost 7 hours now.
> 
> Is that normal?
> 
> ...


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations on your NSW SS Nomination Approval |||*
> 
> 
> At times there is a lag of about 1-2 days before you receive DIBP VISA Invite email.
> ...


Hi Jeeten,

It's already Friday evening there in Sydney now. Should I send email now or wait till Monday? Secondly, my 60 days deadline will start once I get invitation in EOI not based on NSW approval. Am I correct?


----------



## nkalisetti (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi friends.. Can you please advise if I could pay dibp fees using visa debit card? Don't have a credit card
Thanks nages


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

Please help me with below query..

Today I just realized that.. I did not mentioned about by my previous travel to USA which was only for 2 weeks in 2013 (US-B1) in DIBP application.

Should I send Form1023 with travel details or Can I ignore...Please help me with your opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Drop them an email now AND THEN call them on Monday. May be before you login on Monday you may have some update.


Did you check your EOI status?

It should change to *INVITED* from *SUBMITTED*.


The 60 days deadline starts after your EOI status changes to INVITED.






athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> It's already Friday evening there in Sydney now. Should I send email now or wait till Monday? Secondly, my 60 days deadline will start once I get invitation in EOI not based on NSW approval. Am I correct?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Icewrap
I check the DiBP website today.
Before they updated the website with number of Nominations 2961 from July 2015 to April 2015 

They made a mistake and now DIBP has corrected the period from july 2014 to May 2015 and the number of Nominations are same 2961.

It means NSW still has 1039 places for June 2015. There are some chances that we could get Nomination on or before 30 June.

Secondly strike was untill 26 June.i am not sure it is over or still going on.


Mates pls share your views

Thanks


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Drop them an email now AND THEN call them on Monday. May be before you login on Monday you may have some update.
> 
> 
> Did you check your EOI status?
> ...


EOI status is still SUBMITTED. I am sending an email to NSW now and will wait till Monday as you suggested.

I have one more query regarding Experience. 
I joined my current company as Business Analyst in Mar 2014 and got ACS done in Sep 2014. I provided same experience letter to NSW as well.

Can I provide same letter to DIBP as well along with few latest salary slips and a salary increment letter dated Mar 2015? Actually, my immediate boss has resigned 2 months back (who signature was stamped on experience letter) and now I am directly reporting to GM. Hence, I want to avoid contact with GM for updated letter. Do you think there can be any issue going forward submitting old letter?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View:* This has to be updated in your FORM 80 and NOT in DIBP Online Visa application.


*REFER to my following post to understand WHY:*


*Lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence ?*




Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Please help me with below query..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You may use the same reference letters that you used for *ACS skills evaluation/NSW SS Nomination application* while lodging your VISA application.


AT times IF you skills evaluation was done long time ago THEN for CURRENT EMPLOYMENT CO might ask for a NEW letter to prove THAT you are still doing the same R&R for which ACS assessed you (IF you have claimed points for this experience and have marked it as relevant to Nominated Occupation).






athar.dcsian said:


> EOI status is still SUBMITTED. I am sending an email to NSW now and will wait till Monday as you suggested.
> 
> I have one more query regarding Experience.
> I joined my current company as Business Analyst in Mar 2014 and got ACS done in Sep 2014. I provided same experience letter to NSW as well.
> ...


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

Looking for a quick ans. PcC - current address proof... Can I show my wife's passport (the current address is the same in her passport) as a proof of my address, since my passport address is different? I know the passport website says it is valid, but just checking to see if someone has actually done this. (wife's passport has my name entry) would I need any additional doc in my name?


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my View:* This has to be updated in your FORM 80 and NOT in DIBP Online Visa application.
> 
> 
> *REFER to my following post to understand WHY:*
> ...


Thank you Jeeten...I tend to agree with you..

I have just revisited my application and there was no question which is related to previous travel history...Hence I did not gave any wrong information. 

So I should go with Form80 to inform my 2week travel history..

OR Should I wait till CO asks for it ???

P.S: I am holding my Medicals till CO ask for it (To extend by IED)

Please advice.... Thanks


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dear Experts,

Can any one share the link for the spreadsheet of NSW, I am looking for the trend of 263312 (telecom network Engineer) or if there is any telecom Network Engineer received Invitation from NSW recently.

Thanks,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fill FORM 80 and upload it. It is an 18 page document.

Which is very exhaustive.




Raghuveer CH said:


> Thank you Jeeten...I tend to agree with you..
> 
> I have just revisited my application and there was no question which is related to previous travel history...Hence I did not gave any wrong information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY your Wife's passport should be fine.


BUT all depends on the concerned Passport Officer (_As you are required to submit atleast 1 of the documents listed_).

They might ask for additional documents. These people aren't consistent.





Som said:


> Looking for a quick ans. PcC - current address proof... Can I show my wife's passport (the current address is the same in her passport) as a proof of my address, since my passport address is different? I know the passport website says it is valid, but just checking to see if someone has actually done this. (wife's passport has my name entry) would I need any additional doc in my name?


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

*hi every one,*

what is this form 80? i got state sponsorship from NSW . now my total score is 60. i am supposed to fill form 80 , and they have given me 60 days time till 24th aug. so what does it mean? please help me !


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have replied to your PM. It should answer ALL your queries.





bhupinder sekhon said:


> what is this form 80? i got state sponsorship from NSW . now my total score is 60. i am supposed to fill form 80 , and they have given me 60 days time till 24th aug. so what does it mean? please help me !


----------



## amirmz5 (Apr 22, 2015)

jeba said:


> Congrats...
> No point of having your old EOI since the priority is on DIBP points which you have increased with your IELTS. My suggestion is to update EOI with new IELTS results, which will definitely change the effective date but won't have any negative impact on selection criteria.


I forgot one of my security questions and wonder maybe one day I would need it! Right now, for example, I am unable to change my email address because it needs security question to be answered!

Considering my situation, is there any difference between update my current EOI since the effective is going to change or create a new one?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi expert, do we submit 2 EOI's against both 189 & 190 visa separately. is there is any issue anyone observe while submitting 2 EOI's? 
Need your guidance
Abbas


----------



## Perham86 (Mar 26, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> Hi expert, do we submit 2 EOI's against both 189 & 190 visa separately. is there is any issue anyone observe while submitting 2 EOI's?
> Need your guidance
> Abbas


Hello Abbas

That is my question too, i hope someone here can answer this question. Jeteen, please can you clarify this, 
thank you in advance.


----------



## Eugene_ (May 28, 2014)

Perham86 said:


> Hello Abbas
> 
> That is my question too, i hope someone here can answer this question. Jeteen, please can you clarify this,
> thank you in advance.


When you submit your EOI, one of the very first pages you see will let you check which visas you are applying for. You may tick the ones you are interested in, and are eligible for.

So you are able to tick both the 190 and 189 within the same EOI.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should be able to create 2 different SkillSelect accounts (1 EOI each for 189 and 190) *BUT NOT sure how it works*.


People have been able to submit 2 EOI's.





abbasraza said:


> Hi expert, do we submit 2 EOI's against both 189 & 190 visa separately. is there is any issue anyone observe while submitting 2 EOI's?
> Need your guidance
> Abbas





Perham86 said:


> Hello Abbas
> 
> That is my question too, i hope someone here can answer this question. Jeteen, please can you clarify this,
> thank you in advance.


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I really need some help to obtain police clearance from Abu Dhabi. As I am currently in Sydney I cannot travel to Abu Dhabi to just obtain PCC.

However, I spoke with the embassy and they said it will take minimum 3 months to get the certificate. I cannot wait for 3 months as it is way too long. 

Please kindly assist me if there is any easier way out to obtain the certificate. I have already done my finger print scan and got it attested from Department of foreign affairs.

Thanks


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

asim79 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can any one share the link for the spreadsheet of NSW, I am looking for the trend of 263312 (telecom network Engineer) or if there is any telecom Network Engineer received Invitation from NSW recently.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Asim79,

NSW State Sponsorship spreadsheet link is: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=610498803

Thanks and regards
Ricks1990


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You should be able to create 2 different SkillSelect accounts (1 EOI each for 189 and 190) BUT NOT sure how it works.
> 
> People have been able to submit 2 EOI's.


My preference ll be to go for 189 visa because from 1st August, my EOI points ll be 60. But if there is any delay, then I don't want to miss Nsw invitation. Do you think, it creates any issue in future if I created 2 EOI's.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF the system is allowing you to create 2 EOI's THEN it shouldn't create any issues.






abbasraza said:


> My preference ll be to go for 189 visa because from 1st August, my EOI points ll be 60. But if there is any delay, then I don't want to miss Nsw invitation. Do you think, it creates any issue in future if I created 2 EOI's.


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I really need some help to obtain police clearance from Abu Dhabi. As I am currently in Sydney I cannot travel to Abu Dhabi to just obtain PCC.
> 
> ...


I think I have replied you on another thread as well. You can apply it online by following the steps provided in the link below.

Its not difficult to get PCC in UAE. Follow the process written in the link and you will get it soon.

In case of any confusion, give a call to their call center number.

https://www.moi.gov.ae/en/eservices/eservice.348.aspx


----------



## asifzahid (May 15, 2011)

Hi,

Could you please provide your opinion and experience

I am going to fill EOI Selecting all states "Any" with below points 
55+5 points(IELTS 6), 
Mechanical Engineer 233512 Assessment positive

What chances to get invited for NSW ??
Any other state like NT which still accept Ielts 6 each 


Regards,
Javed


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

asifzahid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please provide your opinion and experience
> 
> ...


very less , there are lot of people who have mentioned NSW as preferred location


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

asifzahid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please provide your opinion and experience
> 
> ...


Hi Javed,

You may open NSW State Sponsorship spreadsheet link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=610498803 for getting some knowledge about the demand of your occupation at NSW...

Wish you best of luck mate...

Thanks and regards
Ricks1990


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi Javed,
> 
> You may open NSW State Sponsorship spreadsheet link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=610498803 for getting some knowledge about the demand of your occupation at NSW...
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I can't find any telecom professionals (2633) in the spread sheet and in the groups also, Is this means NSW is not inviting telecom Engineers or this means that there are less telecom professional applying and there are high probability for telecom engineers to get invitation.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

asim79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can't find any telecom professionals (2633) in the spread sheet and in the groups also, Is this means NSW is not inviting telecom Engineers or this means that there are less telecom professional applying and there are high probability for telecom engineers to get invitation.


Please see spreadsheet serial number 104, 244, 278 and 374 for Telecommunication Engineers - Code 263311


----------



## om prakash (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi ,

Kindly help me to get NSW responsorships.

Age : 33 years 9 months

IELTS : L-6,R-6.5,W-6,S-6

Qualification : BCA and MCA

ACS : completed successfully

Occupation : Software Engineer(261312)

Experience : 8 years 9 months

With Regards
Om Prakash
/snip


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*What is your exact question?*


Kindly be specific when asking questions.


IF you are looking for information regarding NSW SS Nomination Process THEN refer to following web-link:


*Skilled nominated migration (190)*




om prakash said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Kindly help me to get NSW responsorships.
> 
> ...


----------



## om prakash (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi ,

Jeeten, Thanks for your kind reply. I post my details and looking NSW sponsorship.
My question was that, behalf of my details am i eligible to get nominations from NSW.

Regards
Om Prakash




Jeeten#80 said:


> *What is your exact question?*
> 
> 
> Kindly be specific when asking questions.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*

Firstly,

* a candidate's DIBP points score
* then their English ability
* and then their skilled employment.

Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


Refer to my post for details: *NSW SS Nomination Process in my view*




om prakash said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Jeeten, Thanks for your kind reply. I post my details and looking NSW sponsorship.
> My question was that, behalf of my details am i eligible to get nominations from NSW.
> ...





Jeeten#80 said:


> *What is your exact question?*
> 
> 
> Kindly be specific when asking questions.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't share your personal information in open forum.

This is against Forum Rules.





om prakash said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I'm already provide all informations and i'm lacking 5 points(my experience is 7.9). Is any possiblity still to get nominations. I'm attaching my profile herewith this mail.
> 
> ...





om prakash said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Jeeten, Thanks for your kind reply. I post my details and looking NSW sponsorship.
> My question was that, behalf of my details am i eligible to get nominations from NSW.
> ...


----------



## om prakash (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks brother, I'm not aware that my personal documents is reached to other viewers. Kindly remove it.

Regards
Om Prakash



Jeeten#80 said:


> Don't share your personal information in open forum.
> 
> This is against Forum Rules.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here are the forum rules. Please review them, I have already edited 2 of your posts. Any further violations will result in an infraction I'm afraid.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*WITH 55 points (50 + 5 SS) you WON'T Qualify for 190 visa.*


Look at improving your English Language Score (LIKE 7 each in ALL IELTS Test Components) WHICH will give you 10 additional points and you directly qualify for 189 and 190.


REFER to my following post on how to update your EOI based on ACS letter.


*EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points*




> Age - 25
> English language competency level - 0 (Competent English - IELTS 6)
> Overseas skilled employment - 10
> Educational qualifications - 15
> ...






om prakash said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Kindly help me to get NSW responsorships.
> 
> ...





om prakash said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I'm already provide all informations and i'm lacking 5 points(my experience is 7.9). Is any possiblity still to get nominations. I'm attaching my profile herewith this mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## om prakash (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Pamela,

Thanks for a kind advice, from the next time I should try my best to adhere the rules and regulations of Expat Visa. I'm strictly apologist for this. Hope you should rendered it.

With Regards
Om Prakash


----------



## samlogic (Mar 3, 2014)

*Nsw*

hello guys

i am having 60 + 5 = 65 points and looking to apply under nsw 190
occupation 2611

what are my chances to get invitation?

i have submitted eoi under 189 as well but i feel that with 60 points its impossible to get invited under 189, considering the fact that there are only 1200 positions a year.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer to my post (and the interlinked post) for details: *NSW SS Nomination Process*




samlogic said:


> hello guys
> 
> i am having 60 + 5 = 65 points and looking to apply under nsw 190
> occupation 2611
> ...


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello.

Please advise , i have successfully paid the amount for visa. 
I am in the middle of submitting the documents.

Kindly advise they have asked for following documents.

1. I am confused about this " Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc) "

I am from india , do i need to submit qualification from overseas if any or from my country only.


2. And same for " Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Work Reference"

dO i need to submit overseas work exp or my own work exp in my country.


Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*When they say Overseas,* it means any experience/ education outside Australia. For them we are Overseas.


1 - Submit your Education Degree Certificates

2 - Your work reference letters




monrick05 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Please advise , i have successfully paid the amount for visa.
> I am in the middle of submitting the documents.
> ...


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IDEALLY your Wife's passport should be fine.
> 
> 
> BUT all depends on the concerned Passport Officer (_As you are required to submit atleast 1 of the documents listed_).
> ...


-----
Thanks Jeeten! Pretty much what I fear! Since my wife will also be applying for the PCC clearance I am hoping they will not make a big fuss out of this. Cannot believe our fates are in the hands of their "moods, whims and fancies!!!


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for ur prompt reply. Do i need to fill any other forms apart from these recommended which they have asked.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Mates

If anyone received state Nomination today please share

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you want THEN you can fill FORM 80 for ALL adult applicants.


REFER To my following post for details.


*FORM 80 and FORM 1221*





monrick05 said:


> Thanks for ur prompt reply. Do i need to fill any other forms apart from these recommended which they have asked.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

asim79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can't find any telecom professionals (2633) in the spread sheet and in the groups also, Is this means NSW is not inviting telecom Engineers or this means that there are less telecom professional applying and there are high probability for telecom engineers to get invitation.


Dear,

I've seen one guy from this forum got invited for telecom engineer. I've not seen anyone from telecom network engineer. They guy who got NSW SS had 60 points.


----------



## chuckpat (May 27, 2015)

hi guys, hope someone can answer this, are we allowed to submit multiple EOIs? For example, i already have an exisiting EOI for NSW subclass 190, can I still submit an EOI for Skilled Regional (provisional) visa (subclass 489)? or should I withdraw my existing first before I can do so? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect.



> *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*
> 
> 
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.





chuckpat said:


> hi guys, hope someone can answer this, are we allowed to submit multiple EOIs? For example, i already have an exisiting EOI for NSW subclass 190, can I still submit an EOI for Skilled Regional (provisional) visa (subclass 489)? or should I withdraw my existing first before I can do so? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

hello buddies
i would truly thank you if you answer my question. in my ASC result it is written that my employment after July 2008 is considered and now my question is i should submit either July or august(a month after) as the start of my employment in my EOI??
thanks in advance


----------



## chuckpat (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply Jeeten,.. would it be ok even if the EOIs are for two different state? NSW190 and 489 Victoria


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Simple answer - Yes.





chuckpat said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Jeeten,.. would it be ok even if the EOIs are for two different state? NSW190 and 489 Victoria


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer my following post (and the interlinked posts) regarding EOI Update based on ACS Letter.


*EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points*





nasti said:


> hello buddies
> i would truly thank you if you answer my question. in my ASC result it is written that my employment after July 2008 is considered and now my question is i should submit either July or august(a month after) as the start of my employment in my EOI??
> thanks in advance


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Refer my following post (and the interlinked posts) regarding EOI Update based on ACS Letter.
> 
> 
> *EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points*


thanks jeeten,but i couldn't find any relevant posts,please consider that my question is NOT about point overclaiming


----------



## samlogic (Mar 3, 2014)

If we submit 2 different EOI's, will the date of the first eoi be updated to the latest one?

Say for example i had submitted eoi for 189 on 9th may 2015 and if i submit eoi for 190 today, will the date of my 189 eoi update ?

my agent is saying we have to update in the existing eoi ? is that right ?

Please help ..



Jeeten#80 said:


> Simple answer - Yes.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

nasti said:


> hello buddies
> i would truly thank you if you answer my question. in my ASC result it is written that my employment after July 2008 is considered and now my question is i should submit either July or august(a month after) as the start of my employment in my EOI??
> thanks in advance


What comes after July 2008? Isn't it August 2008?  Put August 2008 starting for relevant experience


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

samlogic said:


> If we submit 2 different EOI's, will the date of the first eoi be updated to the latest one?
> 
> Say for example i had submitted eoi for 189 on 9th may 2015 and if i submit eoi for 190 today, will the date of my 189 eoi update ?
> 
> ...


Submitting 2 different EOI is a different thing and selecting 189 and 190 in one EOI is different thing. If you submit two EOI, they are totally independent and changing anything in one will never effect other (common sense). 

If you select both 189 and 190 in single EOI, then be careful and test it with a separate EOI before changing on your actual. There was one applicant on the forum whose agent removed 189 from EOI and selected 190 and his EOI effect date was changed. It is better to have a new EOI for 190 if you are not sure what would happen to 189 EOI.


----------



## samlogic (Mar 3, 2014)

najamgk said:


> Submitting 2 different EOI is a different thing and selecting 189 and 190 in one EOI is different thing. If you submit two EOI, they are totally independent and changing anything in one will never effect other (common sense).
> 
> If you select both 189 and 190 in single EOI, then be careful and test it with a separate EOI before changing on your actual. There was one applicant on the forum whose agent removed 189 from EOI and selected 190 and his EOI effect date was changed. It is better to have a new EOI for 190 if you are not sure what would happen to 189 EOI.


thanks buddy

i will create a new eoi and submit. Tomorrow till what time we can submit the eoi for nsw, does it work according to aus timing?


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

najamgk said:


> What comes after July 2008? Isn't it August 2008?  Put August 2008 starting for relevant experience


i asked this question because i prefer to put july so i can wait for one month less


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone who submited EOI with 55 points for NSW 190 in June 2015 & inivted for nomination, please reply me


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm NOT saying THAT you have/are Over-Claiming points.


Following is the interlinked post THAT I'm referring to (IF you review it carefully you would get your answer AND would able to guide others who have similar queries).


*EOI Update as per ACS outcome*




nasti said:


> thanks jeeten,but i couldn't find any relevant posts,please consider that my question is NOT about point overclaiming


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is the exact reason WHY I shard this post. So that you are aware of the consequences of NOT going by the ACS letter.


Hope it is clear now.




nasti said:


> i asked this question because i prefer to put july so i can wait for one month less


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

nasti said:


> i asked this question because i prefer to put july so i can wait for one month less


Don't risk your application for 1 month, it's better to wait 1 more month.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

nasti said:


> i asked this question because i prefer to put july so i can wait for one month less


Simple answer. 1st August - from there you should start counting your points.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This is the exact reason WHY I shard this post. So that you are aware of the consequences of NOT going by the ACS letter.
> 
> 
> Hope it is clear now.


Jeeten info is a guide so go through and you will understand in detail how things work. We also learn from Jeeten


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

EOI's can be created any time (ONLY Exception - system outage).





samlogic said:


> thanks buddy
> 
> i will create a new eoi and submit. Tomorrow till what time we can submit the eoi for nsw, does it work according to aus timing?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

BOTH the VISA classes (190 and 189) are *INDEPENDENT*.



> Say for example i had submitted eoi for 189 on 9th may 2015 and if i submit eoi for 190 today, will the date of my 189 eoi update ?
> 
> *Answer* - This won't change the *Date of Effect *of your 189 (A fellow forum member has experienced it (Including me)).





samlogic said:


> If we submit 2 different EOI's, will the date of the first eoi be updated to the latest one?
> 
> Say for example i had submitted eoi for 189 on 9th may 2015 and if i submit eoi for 190 today, will the date of my 189 eoi update ?
> 
> ...


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> BOTH the VISA classes (190 and 189) are *INDEPENDENT*.


Thanks for confirming this Jeeten, I also did this but could not remember the change.
Samlogic consider this advise from Jeeten.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> I'm NOT saying THAT you have/are Over-Claiming points.
> 
> 
> Following is the interlinked post THAT I'm referring to (IF you review it carefully you would get your answer AND would able to guide others who have similar queries).
> ...


thanks heaps, i found your helpful and vivid example


----------



## samlogic (Mar 3, 2014)

najamgk said:


> Thanks for confirming this Jeeten, I also did this but could not remember the change.
> Samlogic consider this advise from Jeeten.


thanks guys..however, if i submit a new eoi under 190 will that make a difference ? or does that change anything..just to be on safer side..


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> BOTH the VISA classes (190 and 189) are *INDEPENDENT*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Visa 190 is not independent. For ur kind information


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

i have applied my visa, how can i go for medical before CO assignment


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

*multiple EOIs'*

Can I submit 2 EOIs' with exactly same information apart from the email address for the SS from same state?


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

samlogic said:


> thanks guys..however, if i submit a new eoi under 190 will that make a difference ? or does that change anything..just to be on safer side..


No issues, many people do the same. You might need different email address for second EOI.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Ragul28 said:


> Anyone who submited EOI with 55 points for NSW 190 in June 2015 & inivted for nomination, please reply me


Nop. I am still waiting with 60+5 points.


----------



## LNR (Jun 2, 2015)

hello ,
has anyone got an idea as to what are the possibilities for mechanical engineers with 60 points (including state sponsorship ) in the upcoming invitation round of July 2015.

kindly share , help will be appreciated.

regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*We are referring it to be independent in terms of EOI submission.*

Kindly read/understand the entire context before jumping the gun.


*e.g.*

IF an applicant submits 189 EOI first AND THEN edits it by selecting 190 in the same EOI

THIS won't change the *Date of Effect* of 189 subclass which was submitted earlier.




encore007 said:


> Visa 190 is not independent. For ur kind information





Jeeten#80 said:


> BOTH the VISA classes (190 and 189) are *INDEPENDENT*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





samlogic said:


> If we submit 2 different EOI's, will the date of the first eoi be updated to the latest one?
> 
> Say for example i had submitted eoi for 189 on 9th may 2015 and if i submit eoi for 190 today, will the date of my 189 eoi update ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You may go ahead and submit 2 EOI's with out any issues. As *Najam *said many people do that.




> How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?
> 
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.
> 
> ...





samlogic said:


> thanks guys..however, if i submit a new eoi under 190 will that make a difference ? or does that change anything..just to be on safer side..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you may go ahead and submit 2 EOI's with out any issues.


Let us know how it goes.




> How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?
> 
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.
> 
> ...








Abul_bd said:


> Can I submit 2 EOIs' with exactly same information apart from the email address for the SS from same state?


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello,

Need clarification.

I have total 8 years of experience now.

When i did my ACS assesment,they gave me total 5 years exp as i did it in nov 2014.But now i have more than 8 yrs of exp.

How many points for 5 to 8 yrs of exp.Can i claim the same (15 points for work exp)

Thanks
Manju


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

sweetmann27 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need clarification.
> 
> ...


If ACS gave you 5 years exp in nov 2014 then how come you have 8 years now?

You have to count your exp as per ACS assessment after skilled date mentioned on ACS letter. Also you can only count exp. for employment mentioned on ACS letter.


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

In nov i had around 7. 6 yrs of work exp... ACS gave 5 yrs asnd cut 2 yrs


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

So please tell how many points i will get now


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

sweetmann27 said:


> So please tell how many points i will get now


You cannot claim 15 points for 8 years since 2 years deducted by ACS. Count your exp. after 2 years if it is above 5 years then 10 points if above 8 years only then 15 points.


----------



## chuckpat (May 27, 2015)

guys, is today the last day of the current 190 intake?


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

Hi , 

I had submitted EOI for NSW SS for ICT 261111 Business_Analyst on 03 June 2015 with 60 Points.It is almost a month now, I have not received any invitation till now.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

All 55 pointers,

Today is the last date, have not seen any invite for 55 pointers. So this year is closed. Tomorrow July 1st the next financial year starts. let this new year will shower some good openings for 55 pointers. 

is any one have an idea of when the SOL/CSOL will be released for this financial year.


----------



## zhan_gj (Feb 7, 2015)

anybody can explain:
I did not received 190 invitation from NSW, but today I received 190 visa application email from skill select.
I submitted 190 and 489, fro 489, I submitted document and fees; for 190, I didn't do anything. Is it possible to should be 489 rather than 190?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Without having a look at the email content can't comment.


*Before you received this email did following happen?*

You received an INVITE from NSW to apply for NSW SS Nomination after you had submitted your EOI?

THEN you applied for NSW SS Nomination by paying the AUD 300 approx. fees?




zhan_gj said:


> anybody can explain:
> I did not received 190 invitation from NSW, but today I received 190 visa application email from skill select.
> I submitted 190 and 489, fro 489, I submitted document and fees; for 190, I didn't do anything. Is it possible to should be 489 rather than 190?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Without having a look at the email content can't comment.
> 
> Before you received this email did following happen?
> 
> ...


Hi Jeeten,

This is totally reversed than what happened in my case. I still didn't get DIBP email / invite in Skillselect. Also, NSW didn't reply to my email that I sent on 26th June right after getting approval email from them. 

I thought it may be because of FY ending that's why DIBP not sending invitation. However, as I can see many other guys still getting invite.

Clueless!!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Did you try calling them today?





athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> This is totally reversed than what happened in my case. I still didn't get DIBP email / invite in Skillselect. Also, NSW didn't reply to my email that I sent on 26th June right after getting approval email from them.
> 
> ...


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> All 55 pointers,
> 
> Today is the last date, have not seen any invite for 55 pointers. So this year is closed. Tomorrow July 1st the next financial year starts. let this new year will shower some good openings for 55 pointers.
> 
> is any one have an idea of when the SOL/CSOL will be released for this financial year.


Are you saying no 55 pointers get invitation for any kind of occupation for this year ?


----------



## zhan_gj (Feb 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Without having a look at the email content can't comment.
> 
> 
> *Before you received this email did following happen?*
> ...


Hi Jeeten, I didn't receive any invitation email from NSW SS Nomination and I didn't pay AUD 300. It's very very strange.
below are email:

"Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by NSW Trade & Investment.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page."


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Even i got VISA invitation Today.

i applied for NSW just 4 days back 27th June.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​






R.P.G said:


> Even i got VISA invitation Today.
> 
> i applied for NSW just 4 days back 27th June.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Jeeten#80,

i Haven't got approval mail from NSW..but i got VISA invitation.

Is that ok? old Skill Select also not working, so, could not see any correspondence.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait for a day AND STILL IF you don't receive any email THEN Call NSW SS Dept and they will sort it out for you.


There might be some system issue/error.





R.P.G said:


> Jeeten#80,
> 
> i Haven't got approval mail from NSW..but i got VISA invitation.
> 
> Is that ok? old Skill Select also not working, so, could not see any correspondence.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Wait for a day AND STILL IF you don't receive any email THEN Call NSW SS Dept and they will sort it out for you.
> 
> 
> There might be some system issue/error.



Thanks. sure will wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

*points breakdown at EOI*

Thought I've not got any state nomination, my EOI points breakdown shows 5 points for state nomination. I've submitted EOI for 190. Is this normal?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is normal.


This is how the system works.




Abul_bd said:


> Thought I've not got any state nomination, my EOI points breakdown shows 5 points for state nomination. I've submitted EOI for 190. Is this normal?


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

so nothing really has happened for 55-yers? 
just keep waiting (submitted eoi on 22nd May) of NSW will also update its lists and caps?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059
.....NEW SOL FOR 2015-2016.....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059

NEW SOL FOR 2015-2016.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Hello all

The Skilled Occupations List (SOL) and CSOL (state and employer sponsored) lists have been announced for the 2015-16 Financial Year and will apply from 1 July 2015.

The news is good for accountants, with no accounting occupations being removed from the SOL.

Urban & Regional Planners and Dentists have been removed from the SOL and Primary School Teachers have been removed from the CSOL entirely.

Thanks


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Anyone's case got assigned to a CO in Skill Select today ??

Thanks,
Sim


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

simranhp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone's case got assigned to a CO in Skill Select today ??
> 
> ...


No assignment of CO yet to me.. I am waiting for 1 month since I lodged my visa 190.

Amit


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

Dear Seniors, 

Pls help...

I have applied for state nomination on 24th May for NSW. Till now i have not received any invitation to apply. Today i can see my profession is in demand list of South Australia. Can i apply for South Australia?. I prefere south Australia because lot of my friends are living in adelaide. 
will there by any issue if I apply now? I have 55 points now without state nomination.

thank you in advance.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Folks,

One of my friends is interested in applying for 190 or 189 whichever he might be eligible for, his details are as follows, would need your expert advice if he can proceed with the application.

1. Age - 30 pts (26 year old)
2. Proficient English - 10 pts
3. Qualification - Not sure, He is graduated in BA (Bachelor of Arts) regular (3 Years) and MCA (Distance - 3 Years)
4. His work ex involves 4.5 years in IT designated as Software Engineer.

Do you think he can apply as 261313 as his occupation code?

Thanks,
Ansh


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

batra786 said:


> Hello all
> 
> The Skilled Occupations List (SOL) and CSOL (state and employer sponsored) lists have been announced for the 2015-16 Financial Year and will apply from 1 July 2015.
> 
> ...


Bad news is that they removed 263111 Anzsco code from CSOL list. Currently 263111 only present in SOL. Last year this code was present in both SOL & CSOL list.
experts, please guide do we still apply for 189 & 190 visa if 263111 code is only present in SOL list


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

Guys, Good news for most of engineers. South Australia opened new occupations and you could get it with ielts 7( overall not each skill 7). 
Civil Engineer , Mechanical Engineer , Electrical and so on. Check this out
State Nominated Occupation Lists
P.S.
I just realised something bad.Sorry, I should have told Bad news. All Engineering jobs have been removed from CSOL. So, we can't apply for 190.


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

vinc said:


> Guys, Good news for most of engineers. South Australia opened new occupations and you could get it with ielts 7( overall not each skill 7).
> Civil Engineer , Mechanical Engineer , Electrical and so on. Check this out
> State Nominated Occupation Lists
> P.S.
> I just realised something bad.Sorry, I should have told Bad news. All Engineering jobs have been removed from CSOL. So, we can't apply for 190.


whats your meaning of "All Engineering jobs have been removed from CSOL. So, we can't apply for 190"
and engineering jobs are still in state sponsorship list


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Bad news is that they removed 263111 Anzsco code from CSOL list. Currently 263111 only present in SOL. Last year this code was present in both SOL & CSOL list.
> experts, please guide do we still apply for 189 & 190 visa if 263111 code is only present in SOL list


Isn't it that CSOL contain all occupations of SOL as well?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Thought I've not got any state nomination, my EOI points breakdown shows 5 points for state nomination. I've submitted EOI for 190. Is this normal?


Submitted EOI on 21st April. Still waiting. Trying hard for IELTS


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

happycory said:


> whats your meaning of "All Engineering jobs have been removed from CSOL. So, we can't apply for 190"
> and engineering jobs are still in state sponsorship list


https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059
Occupations on CSOL are only allowed to apply for 190. If you check the csol, there is no engineering major. 
Am I right? or I misunderstood something?


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> One of my friends is interested in applying for 190 or 189 whichever he might be eligible for, his details are as follows, would need your expert advice if he can proceed with the application.
> 
> ...


With the above calculation I would suggest that he may go for 189. 

If he waits for 6 more months, he may be able to claim 10 points for experience (slab of 5-8 years.)

1. Age - 30 pts (26 year old)
2. Proficient English - 10 pts (assuming he scored 7 in each band)
3. Qualification - 15 pts 
4. Work Ex-10 pts 

Total: 65

Even if the skills assessing authority reduces his work ex by a year he might lose 5 points which still makes him eligible for 189. 

Can anyone second this?


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

sourabh.sakhare said:


> With the above calculation I would suggest that he may go for 189.
> 
> If he waits for 6 more months, he may be able to claim 10 points for experience (slab of 5-8 years.)
> 
> ...


ACS may deduct 2 years,


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

As far as I have understood if you occupation is in SOL you can apply for both 189 and 190, so it's still the same for software engineers who has applied for NSW


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

Hi ,

I need urgent help with my 189 application , i have submitted application for visa , i have following queries

1) Can i include my dependent mother in my application.

2) I have already submitted application without her name, can i make a change ?
How do i contact department to make changes.

Regards 
Amit Vashisht


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

AMIT56 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I need urgent help with my 189 application , i have submitted application for visa , i have following queries
> 
> ...


Refer to posts in this forum about including dependens in application. ...it's a highly complicate process because as per dibp website. ..the parents must fulfill all conditions laid down to qualify as dependent.......

So if you have all the proofs that she is financially dependent on you and one if your parents has passed away....etc. then only take this Risk.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

vinc said:


> https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059
> Occupations on CSOL are only allowed to apply for 190. If you check the csol, there is no engineering major.
> Am I right? or I misunderstood something?





umami said:


> As far as I have understood if you occupation is in SOL you can apply for both 189 and 190, so it's still the same for software engineers who has applied for NSW


What *https://www.anzscosearch.com/csol/* says?

The CSOL list contains 459 occupations and it is relevant for applicants for:
1. Points-based skilled migration who are nominated by a state or territory government agency under a State Migration Plan
2. The Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS), who must have been nominated by an Australian employer to fill a position in an occupation that appears in the CSOL
3. The Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457)
4. The Training and Research visa (subclass 402)


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Refer to posts in this forum about including dependens in application. ...it's a highly complicate process because as per dibp website. ..the parents must fulfill all conditions laid down to qualify as dependent.......
> 
> So if you have all the proofs that she is financially dependent on you and one if your parents has passed away....etc. then only take this Risk.



Hi ,

Thanks for your response 

She will be alone after i move , other siblings are also settled in Australia , and dad passed .
But she is not fully financially dependent , she gets pension .

Pls. suggest .

Regards 
Amit Vashisht


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

AMIT56 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your response
> 
> ...


There you go mate.....based on other forum members remarks. On this forum and elsewhere it has been proved that if your parents are not financially dependent on you. .case officer will never give her visa. And on top of that your visa will also get jeopardize...


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

apatnia said:


> There you go mate.....based on other forum members remarks. On this forum and elsewhere it has been proved that if your parents are not financially dependent on you. .case officer will never give her visa. And on top of that your visa will also get jeopardize...


What kind of proof is required if mom is dependent?


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

vinc said:


> https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059
> Occupations on CSOL are only allowed to apply for 190. If you check the csol, there is no engineering major.
> Am I right? or I misunderstood something?


But can you explain why there is engineering jobs in every state's sponsor list?


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

vinc said:


> Guys, Good news for most of engineers. South Australia opened new occupations and you could get it with ielts 7( overall not each skill 7).
> Civil Engineer , Mechanical Engineer , Electrical and so on. Check this out
> State Nominated Occupation Lists
> P.S.
> I just realised something bad.Sorry, I should have told Bad news. All Engineering jobs have been removed from CSOL. So, we can't apply for 190.


how and where you referred to define CSOL is the list for 190 only?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF BOTH parents are alive THEN THEY can't be considered as Dependent as per DIBP guidelines.


*REF:* *Including family members in your application*



Following are few proofs THAT I'm aware of based on information gathered in this forum and else where....


* Joint account statement
* Death certificate of deceased Parent
* Affidavit of Primary Applicant and Dependent Parent
* Address proof (passport, car insurance copies)
* Primary Applicants birth certificate
* Ration card copy
* Dependent Parents birth certificate
* Dependent Parents school leaving certificate
* 47A form
* Dependent Parents Passport (showing same address as in Primary Applicant) - the older, the better.
* AADHAAR card of Primary Applicant and Dependent Parent (showing common address)
* Any Utility bills in Dependent Parents name for current address (Electricity, Telephone, Mobile or Cooking Gas bill)
* Any Insurance or Medi-claim policy & receipts that you have been paying on Dependent Parents behalf (This one shows the strongest tie) - the older, the better.






abbasraza said:


> What kind of proof is required if mom is dependent?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I have a question, please help...

If my occupation is not in CSOL but available in SOL. In this case am I eligible for 190?


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

leap said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have a question, please help...
> 
> If my occupation is not in CSOL but available in SOL. In this case am I eligible for 190?


Yes, you are eligible for 190.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

najamgk said:


> Isn't it that CSOL contain all occupations of SOL as well?


263111 ANZSCO code is removed from CSOL list. However good news its still in SOL list


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

leap said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have a question, please help...
> 
> If my occupation is not in CSOL but available in SOL. In this case am I eligible for 190?


You need to find a State that nominates your occupation. States nominate occupations from CSOL.


----------



## Ausaz15 (Mar 2, 2015)

263111 is removed from csol? What does that mean we can't apply for 190 ? State nomination? Or 189?


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> 263111 ANZSCO code is removed from CSOL list. However good news its still in SOL list


All SOL occupations can apply for 190 so no need to worry. If you will see in detail, you will not find any SOL occupation in CSOL, it is normal.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

najamgk said:


> All SOL occupations can apply for 190 so no need to worry. If you will see in detail, you will not find any SOL occupation in CSOL, it is normal.


Agree.

People need to start following Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) link instead the ComLaw link (https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059) because CSOL = SOL+ Occupation listed as CSOL in the ComLaw link.

For an example last year Software Engineer(261313) was available for 190/457/186 etc. However, you can see the ComLaw announcement in below link for 2014-15 which has no 261313 in CSOL list.
https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2014L00749

So, no need to be confuse, start using DIBP website itself.
Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL)


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

jeba said:


> Agree.
> 
> People need to start following Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) link instead the ComLaw link (https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059) because CSOL = SOL+ Occupation listed as CSOL in the ComLaw link.
> 
> ...


very clear explain, thank you


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...p-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html#post7537153



Please use this thread for information sharing regarding invitation for Nsw state sponsorship as this thread now mainly deals with nomination and 190 visa approval.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Anyone has been allocated case officer recently?


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi AmiAus,

I am waiting for the case officer too.

Regards,
Kiran Yaga


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

jeba said:


> Agree.
> 
> People need to start following Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) link instead the ComLaw link (https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059) because CSOL = SOL+ Occupation listed as CSOL in the ComLaw link.
> 
> ...


Great to read this...

I hope its true...

263111 is removed from CSOL as per https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2014L0074
and any occupation that is not available in CSOL of DIBP it means applicant is not eligible for 190.
Furthermore, below is my understanding for SOL and CSOL (please do correct me if am wrong),
1. Occupation available in SOL but not in CSOL = Eligible for 189 and not for 190
2. Occupation available in CSOL but not in SOL = Eligible for 190 and not for 189


----------



## raj_07 (May 15, 2015)

hello frnds,

I can't login into my IMMI account (http://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount)which I applied last march for NSW with (55+5). Message promt up,user name and pwd not correct althourgh I give the correct one.

Is there any changes of policy?? DO i need to create new immi acount?? Please share


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

leap said:


> Great to read this...
> 
> I hope its true...
> 
> ...


DO NOT worry!!!!

Everyone check this out for both SOL and CSOL

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

leap said:


> Great to read this...
> 
> I hope its true...
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy, cheer up. 

263111 is very much available in CSOL. Check this 

Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL)


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> 263111 ANZSCO code is removed from CSOL list. However good news its still in SOL list


This code is very much available in CSOL and SOL.


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

What r d chances for 55 pointers? Can they expect in july round? EOI submitted in oct 2014 
Thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Kaur
Can you please explain your occupation and Dibp score.

Secondly did u submit Eoi for NSW sub class 190

Pls share your info

Thanks


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi
Occupation registered nurse 
Points breakdown
Age - 30
Ielts -10 (7 each)
Study- 15
Submitted EOI for 190 in oct 2014.


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes it was for nsw 190
Thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Any working experience after you submitted ur EOI or finished ur studies pls explain


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts
No NSW nomination approved after 26 june.even though we are in the new year 2015-16

Any reasons if NSW personnel reading this forum.
Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-sponsorhip-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-3.html

For expats who are waiting for invitation.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't login to my immi account as well. Don't know if I have to submit EOI again or is it a temporary glich



raj_07 said:


> hello frnds,
> 
> I can't login into my IMMI account I applied last march for NSW with (55+5). Message promt up,user name and pwd not correct althourgh I give the correct one.
> 
> Is there any changes of policy?? DO i need to create new immi acount?? Please share


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

jdesai said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/794057-nsw-state-sponsorhip-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-3.html For expats who are waiting for invitation.


Should we move to this new thread for new fiscal year?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

@raj_07: Found new link in the new site for skillselect

border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid. 
Grant ..... 3rd of july ??


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> if i apply for NSW with 55 points , i have got below 7 in writing in IELTS this means i can't claim any points in English language. i am planning to file EOI with 55 points and it may take 2 to 3 months before getting a nomination or rejection from NSW.
> 
> ...


Yes you can update any thing until you get an invite


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> Grant ..... 3rd of july ??


cong!!! your visa will be coming very soon.


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

happycory said:


> cong!!! your visa will be coming very soon.


congratulation.can you update your timeline?


----------



## kartheek333 (May 11, 2014)

The link mentioned doesn't appear to exist now. Can u pls provide the update one if you have?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

kartheek333 said:


> The link mentioned doesn't appear to exist now. Can u pls provide the update one if you have?


I hope below is the link you are looking for.
SkillSelect


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

kartheek333 said:


> The link mentioned doesn't appear to exist now. Can u pls provide the update one if you have?


I hope below is the link that you are looking for.
SkillSelect


----------



## kartheek333 (May 11, 2014)

*Latest passport in EOI*

Hi Jeba, Thanks for quick response.

Actually i submitted my EOI some time back. Last week, i renewed my passport and want to update my latest passport info in EOI. 
But, EOI, doesn't have an option to update my latest passprt information.

Need assistance to get this updated.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol... If you read it again, it was a visa grant.


happycory said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> ...


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi got additional 5 points for completing 8years of experience. so lodged EOI for 189 with 60 points and ielts 6 on Engineering Technologist. what are my chances for 189 class. 
experts pls advice. will i get or need to improve my IELTS score.....


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

hopefully inthis month you would get the invitation = )
if there is a second round in july around the same number as first round, or else in august




Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi got additional 5 points for completing 8years of experience. so lodged EOI for 189 with 60 points and ielts 6 on Engineering Technologist. what are my chances for 189 class.
> experts pls advice. will i get or need to improve my IELTS score.....


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi got additional 5 points for completing 8years of experience. so lodged EOI for 189 with 60 points and ielts 6 on Engineering Technologist. what are my chances for 189 class.
> experts pls advice. will i get or need to improve my IELTS score.....


HI,

Can you please share that how much time it took to automatically update your points in EOI after completing 8 years, Did you check in your skill select account about your points now or you submit a new EOI... If you have 60 points you should get invitation in next round.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Finally!!!!! After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. Just for your info 4th march EOi submitted 23rd of march nsw invitation received 29th of april SS approved 10th of may 190 lodged 10th of june vAC 2 recived 16th of june vac 2 paid.
> Grant ..... 3rd of july ??


congratulations Sarim . when you got CO allocated . i submitted and paid the fees on 14th june hoping for the best . Mate what is VAC ?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats Sarim. Way to go.

Btw, I also submitted my EOI with 65 points today. 
Just informing people here. 

Cheers!


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

*sarim*



khanmujeebin said:


> congratulations Sarim . when you got CO allocated . i submitted and paid the fees on 14th june hoping for the best . Mate what is VAC ?


Congratulation Sarim,
I think you are one of the lucky person who got VISA within very short time.

btw when u r planning to move.

Cheers


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

hi 

I already made my account for EOI 190 visa since friday but till now I didn't received any email to confirm that my account had created although my account at skill select is submitted 

is that ok or I have to do something


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Is anyone here who got invitation today?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-12.html


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Jeetan, did you receive 189 visa invite from DIBP? I think 6th July 2015 was the invitation date.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

abbasraza said:


> Hi Jeetan, did you receive 189 visa invite from DIBP? I think 6th July 2015 was the invitation date.


Dear Experts,
Please advise me on the visa application process. I have received the invitation from skillselect and also created the imiaccount and filled up all the relevant information.

What is the next step. I am confused when and how to pay. Also, how to go about doing medicals and uploading the documents. Please do advise me.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

asim79 said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you please share that how much time it took to automatically update your points in EOI after completing 8 years, Did you check in your skill select account about your points now or you submit a new EOI... If you have 60 points you should get invitation in next round.



Hi, it took 18 days to update additional 5 points in Skill select. On 16 July 15 i have completed 8 years. and received a mail from skill select on 03 July when i open its updated with additional 5 points. And thanks for your words and let it comes true...


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi is there any who received invite today. can experts advice/provide the email id details through which 189 subclass will send EOI invites... will it be from the same [email protected]


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi, there are 2 dates in the EOI home page. Date of effect is mentioned as 02 July 15. On the top right corner, submitted date is shown as 20 Feb 15. On 02 July i received additional 5 points. which date that DIBP will consider for sending the invite...


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi, there are 2 dates in the EOI home page. Date of effect is mentioned as 02 July 15. On the top right corner, submitted date is shown as 20 Feb 15. On 02 July i received additional 5 points. which date that DIBP will consider for sending the invite...


DIB will consider 02 July 15 as effective date, as your points changed on 2nd Jul.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

189190aus said:


> hopefully inthis month you would get the invitation = )
> if there is a second round in july around the same number as first round, or else in august


As per the recent changes, skillselect invites are once once a month on first month of very month.


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I got invitation to apply for 189 yesterday with 65 points under Accountant General.
I also have my NSW state nomination approved. So, basically I have invitation to apply both 190 and 189.

Please enlighten me which one is better and quicker?

Thanks.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

*190 Invitation for NSW??*

Hi Friends..I have launched EOI for NSW 190 on 6th July 2015 with 65 points for Software Engineer(261313).When can i expect the Invitation?Need your guidance please....


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi Friends..I have launched EOI for NSW 190 on 6th July 2015 with 65 points for Software Engineer(261313).When can i expect the Invitation?Need your guidance please....


Man you have 60 points.... you will get invitations for 189 in july or aug for sure.
Why you are going for 190??? it will have obligation to swerve NSW for two yrs and extra mnoney.. and little waiting time. Also, currently NSW is not sending invitation i guesss.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

*I am worried..*



HASAN007 said:


> Man you have 60 points.... you will get invitations for 189 in july or aug for sure.
> Why you are going for 190??? it will have obligation to swerve NSW for two yrs and extra mnoney.. and little waiting time. Also, currently NSW is not sending invitation i guesss.


July is gone dear...no invitation for 60 points in today's round (july 6th round) ...with 60 points i am not hopeful in the near term....Also i cross 33 in October...


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello Experts,

Could someone please assist me if I have done everything right?

1. IELTS (L:9, R:8, W:7.5, S:7.5, Overall:8)
2. ACS Assessment Positive - Network and System Engineer 263111
3. Filed EOI for NSW (55+5 Points) on 27th March 2015

No response whatsoever. I was wondering if I'm on the right path or not?
Any input would be appreciated.

Reason I'm asking this because for *South Australia*, I found that you need to create an account on SA's Website too after you have filed an EOI.
Is there something we need to do on NSW's website (like an account or something)?


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

regattekreddy said:


> July is gone dear...no invitation for 60 points in today's round (july 6th round) ...with 60 points i am not hopeful in the near term....Also i cross 33 in October...


6th July invitation starts..it may some time to send invitation.
I think its your chance to get invitation in 190... Go ahead


----------



## Harisingh (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello everyone . I may be not in right forum group but still want any answer from experts , please. Have submitted with 55+5 (state) =60 total

261111 business analyst submitted EOI 20/02/2015 :38****

Still 65 points getting invitations. So, what about 55+5 ?

Thanks anyone can answer ??


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello Experts,

Could someone please assist me if I have done everything right?

1. IELTS (L:9, R:8, W:7.5, S:7.5, Overall:8)
2. ACS Assessment Positive - Network and System Engineer 263111
3. Filed EOI for NSW (55+5 Points) on 27th March 2015

No response whatsoever. I was wondering if I'm on the right path or not?
Any input would be appreciated.

Reason I'm asking this because for South Australia, I found that you need to create an account on SA's Website too after you have filed an EOI.
Is there something we need to do on NSW's website (like an account or something)?


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 189 yesterday with 65 points under Accountant General.
> I also have my NSW state nomination approved. So, basically I have invitation to apply both 190 and 189.
> ...


hi can you provide the email id details thru which 189 class will send invites.So that i will check in my SPAM and other folder to avoid miss up.

For 190-NSW, its [email protected]


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

xehny said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Could someone please assist me if I have done everything right?
> 
> ...


Hi,

For NSW, you don't have to create any account on NSW website. You just need to select NSW in your EOI for Visa 190. Based on NSW selection process, once you get invite (via email) then you will have 14 days to pay the 300 AUD fees and submit required documents. Approval takes some time based on different factors. Once your application is approved then you will get Visa 190 invitation in your EOI.

I will recommend you to go thru with below link to understand NSW process. It's simple!

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> For NSW, you don't have to create any account on NSW website. You just need to select NSW in your EOI for Visa 190. Based on NSW selection process, once you get invite (via email) then you will have 14 days to pay the 300 AUD fees and submit required documents. Approval takes some time based on different factors. Once your application is approved then you will get Visa 190 invitation in your EOI.
> 
> ...


Hey Athar,
Thanks man.
I have been going through the same links but needed a second opinion.
The reason I asked this question is that I filed an EOI for SA as well and after two months I came to know that I had to create an account on SA Website as well but it was too late as the changes have been made for SA.

Guess, I'd have to wait for NSW to select.
Thanks again!


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all
Just want to know that i got invitation for 489 nsw. Is there any chance for me getting 190 nsw or they will just send one invitation. 
I got 55 + 5 ( for 190 visa)


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy people

I have a small doubt if anybody would mind clearing. 

I have 65 points and submitted my EOI on 5th July. I have points from age, skills assessment and English proficiency. 

NSW has mentioned that the selection criteria would be based on pts, english and work experience. In my EOI, I have filled up that I have 1 year and less of work experience. Does this create chances of my State nomination being rejected or it being cancelled or getting low priority?

Do suggest. I have also applied for 189 in the same EOI. 
DO help and suggest on this matter.

Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

I got Nsw nomination and skillselect invitation.

Thanks everyone for your support

Many many thanks almighty GOD


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> I got Nsw nomination and skillselect invitation.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support
> 
> Many many thanks almighty GOD


Could you please share your details?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> I got Nsw nomination and skillselect invitation.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support
> 
> Many many thanks almighty GOD


Congratulations.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> I got Nsw nomination and skillselect invitation.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support
> 
> Many many thanks almighty GOD


*Heartiest congratulations bsbharaj1977... Wish you best of luck for Visa stage...!!!*


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> I got Nsw nomination and skillselect invitation.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support
> 
> Many many thanks almighty GOD


Congratulations!
Please share your details in the link ishugarg provided to help others.
Thanks!


----------



## raviku (Mar 30, 2015)

xehny said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Could someone please assist me if I have done everything right?
> 
> ...


Hey,

Well I am floating in the same condition since Jan 2015.. let me know your details


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi can some one provide the email id details thru which 189 class will send invites.So that i will check in my SPAM and other folder to avoid miss up.

For 190-NSW, its [email protected]


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

raviku said:


> Hey,
> 
> Well I am floating in the same condition since Jan 2015.. let me know your details


ANZSCO Code: 263111
Age: 30Pts
IELTS: 10Pts (L9,W8,R7.5,S7.5)
Education: 15Pts
Exp: 0Pt (as ACS deducted 2 years)

EOI Submitted: March 27th, 2015.
No response yet.

Share your timelines, please.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

xehny said:


> ANZSCO Code: 263111
> Age: 30Pts
> IELTS: 10Pts (L9,W8,R7.5,S7.5)
> Education: 15Pts
> ...


applied for 261311 with 55+5 on 13 th feb


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

oz_knightrider said:


> applied for 261311 with 55+5 on 13 th feb


Hi Experts....Please throw some light on my question.

I am not sure how to how about generating HAPID and doing medicals. Is it that first i have apply and pay and then they provide you with HAP ID? I have gone through the department's website and it says we have to generate HAPID And do medicals before lodging visa throug immiaccount. However, i am not able to generate HAPID. Please someone advise me.

Regards


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Experts....Please throw some light on my question.
> 
> I am not sure how to how about generating HAPID and doing medicals. Is it that first i have apply and pay and then they provide you with HAP ID? I have gone through the department's website and it says we have to generate HAPID And do medicals before lodging visa throug immiaccount. However, i am not able to generate HAPID. Please someone advise me.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

HAPID will be generated only after paying visa fee.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> Hi,
> 
> HAPID will be generated only after paying visa fee.


You can create yor HAP id before pay ment .


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-21.html

For people waiting for NSW invitation.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?

What are the chances for me to get invited in coming rounds like August or Sept???

EOI submitted on 30th June 2015
Age=30 points
Ielts=0 (6.5)
Experience=15
Education=15 (Mechanical Engineer & code 233512)
Total= 65 (60+5 SS)
Visa= 190 (Select State "Any")
Does it make any difference if i did not mentioned specifically NSW but only select "Any"


Regards


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

samage said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?
> 
> ...



Hi experts....i have one questions....After having granted the visa, is it necessary for all the applicants, including the partners and children to enter Australia within the given time frame or is it only the primary applicants who has to enter within the time frame and the rest can enter latter at any time..please throw some lights..


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dear folks,

I have submitted my EOI on 5th June,2015 for 190 visa in NSW with 55 points and awaiting to get Nominated by NSW with 5 additional points.

My profile is given below.

Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer-263312
IELTS Score: 6.5 (L-6,R-6,W-6.5,S-6.5)
Points: 55+5(if get state nomination)


Does anybody here have an idea how long it takes to get invite for state nomination ? anybody has similar profile like me and got invitation recently?

Eagerly waiting for a reply.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi experts....i have one questions....After having granted the visa, is it necessary for all the applicants, including the partners and children to enter Australia within the given time frame or is it only the primary applicants who has to enter within the time frame and the rest can enter latter at any time..please throw some lights..


I have seen one post (of ikrammd - 2866 permalink) http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-287.html on this issue...!!!


----------



## salahuddin20364 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dear Admin,
I got NSW state nomination 7th of June then applied for 190 visa on 12th of June. Already 12th July month gone . could anyone tell me how long takes time for final approval and when they asked me about medical and police clearance.

Thanks
SALAH


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

salahuddin20364 said:


> Dear Admin,
> I got NSW state nomination 7th of June then applied for 190 visa on 12th of June. Already 12th July month gone . could anyone tell me how long takes time for final approval and when they asked me about medical and police clearance.
> 
> Thanks
> SALAH


Usually, it takes around 3 months for Case Officer allocation then he asks for Medical and PCC with 28 days further deadline. 

P.S. I'm not admin.


----------



## salahuddin20364 (Jul 11, 2015)

athar.dcsian said:


> Usually, it takes around 3 months for Case Officer allocation then he asks for Medical and PCC with 28 days further deadline.
> 
> P.S. I'm not admin.


Hi Athar,
Can I do medical and PCC in advance.

Thanks
Salah


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

salahuddin20364 said:


> Hi Athar,
> Can I do medical and PCC in advance.
> 
> Thanks
> Salah


Yes you can but usually the recommendation is to wait until CO asks. The reason is your initial entry deadline is dependent on medical expiry.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

I have lodged my application on June 3,2015 and today even after 40 days of Lodge I have not been contacted by case officer. Is this a normal scenario?Can anyone guide me on this?

I do not know what should i do. Just waiting and watching.

Cheers
Ami


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have lodged my application on June 3,2015 and today even after 40 days of Lodge I have not been contacted by case officer. Is this a normal scenario?Can anyone guide me on this?
> 
> ...


Hi amiaus 

You should wait a couple of weeks. Right now dibp processing may applicants.dis you front load all docs including pcc/meds/form 80? If yes then Co may not contact you..it could be a direct grant.

Amit


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Hi amiaus
> 
> You should wait a couple of weeks. Right now dibp processing may applicants.dis you front load all docs including pcc/meds/form 80? If yes then Co may not contact you..it could be a direct grant.
> 
> Amit



HI experts..i have question...It is is necessary after the grant for all the applicants to enter Australia on the date mentioned in the grant or is it only primary applicant that has to enter Aus on the mentioned date..please share your advise


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> HI experts..i have question...It is is necessary after the grant for all the applicants to enter Australia on the date mentioned in the grant or is it only primary applicant that has to enter Aus on the mentioned date..please share your advise



Hi
One of the forum member already answered this.. If no special condition is mentioned.. Then once you get your visa, on your grant letter there will be an Initial Entry Date (or First Entry Date). Each applicant must make an entry before that date - even if you get to the airport and then back to your country.

This date is usually 1 year after the day you got your PCC or Medicals, whichever is the earliest.

Thanks


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

How does a grant letter look?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*VISA Grant Letter - Sample !*


Here you go......see attached




amiAus said:


> How does a grant letter look?


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Asha,

Can you please explain a bit, how you managed to get two invites as I understand with the discussions here if you receive one invite (e.g. Sub Class 190) other all invitations will be held for the period of 2 months.



ahsa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 189 yesterday with 65 points under Accountant General.
> I also have my NSW state nomination approved. So, basically I have invitation to apply both 190 and 189.
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Hi 

Congratulations to everyone who has recieved the grant.

Just called the department and it seems they are still stuck on Late April and early May applicants, the lady told me it might be a month or more when my application gets allocated and it is still not allocated. I have lodged my application on June 3rd with no signs of case officer yet. I have seen people here who have lodged in late May and granted.

Is the above a normal response? Does the status change in immiaccount when the case officer gets allocated?

Happy to know your thoughts.

Thanks
Ami


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Amit. Have you been allocated case officer yet?


apatnia said:


> Hi amiaus
> 
> You should wait a couple of weeks. Right now dibp processing may applicants.dis you front load all docs including pcc/meds/form 80? If yes then Co may not contact you..it could be a direct grant.
> 
> Amit


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Thanks Amit. Have you been allocated case officer yet?


No mate. ..I called yesterday and I was told that no case officer has been assigned yet and my employer tells me that so far no one has done an employment verification as well. So wonder what's going on?


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

I think the duration will depend on which team is picking up yor case. Not sure how it works. Only option is to wait. Have ypu front loaded all the docs?


apatnia said:


> No mate. ..I called yesterday and I was told that no case officer has been assigned yet and my employer tells me that so far no one has done an employment verification as well. So wonder what's going on?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

amiAus said:


> I think the duration will depend on which team is picking up yor case. Not sure how it works. Only option is to wait. Have ypu front loaded all the docs?


Yes frontloaded all docs. Including form 80.


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Do you have a spouse?? Have you filled Form-80 in for your spouse as well? In my case i am not claiming points for her and the documents required for her only listed 1221 so i have only uploaded that. For me I have uploaded both 1221 and 80. What do you suggest?Are you located in Aus?

Thanks
Ami


apatnia said:


> Yes frontloaded all docs. Including form 80.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

amiAus said:


> Do you have a spouse?? Have you filled Form-80 in for your spouse as well? In my case i am not claiming points for her and the documents required for her only listed 1221 so i have only uploaded that. For me I have uploaded both 1221 and 80. What do you suggest?Are you located in Aus?
> 
> Thanks
> Ami


Yes for my spouse as well I have uploaded form 80 because we ate based in Singapore with Indian passport and so I thought we both should fill it.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Here you go......see attached


Hi Jeeten...Just one silly question.....

1)If dependent family members are included in the application and granted visa, do they also have to travel and enter Aus at the same time as primary applicant or can they travel anytime.

2) When and how can i make payment and what are the accepted method of payment. I logged into immiaccount and could not find payment link...i m yet to lodge the application and at the moment, i organizing doc and my medicals is on 21st July...invited in 18th June, 2015 

anticipating your quick response


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - ALL Applicants can travel INDEPENDENTLY to Australia, there is no dependency on Primary applicants TRAVEL.


2 - REFER my following posts for pointers....


*IMMI Account and VISA Fees Payment*


*How to pay VISA fees!*




tashi_norem said:


> hi jeeten...just one silly question.....
> 
> 1)if dependent family members are included in the application and granted visa, do they also have to travel and enter aus at the same time as primary applicant or can they travel anytime.
> 
> ...


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Any NSW nomination approvals lately. My Friend submitted his application on June 20 and is still waiting for approval

Thanks
Ami


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied for 189 visa .I wanted to check if i need to fill form 80 for my wife.

I have not attached form 80 as i am not claiming points for her and also it is not written in list of requirements .

Regards 
Amit


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Even I have not filled for my wife. I hope that is ok


AMIT56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa .I wanted to check if i need to fill form 80 for my wife.
> 
> ...


----------



## parv0102 (Jul 17, 2015)

*263111 for NSW*

Hi Folks, 
Can any one tell me about the chances to get NSW invitation::

I have submitted my EOI with 60 (55 +5) points against VISA 190 for NSW. This EOI submitted on 12/03/2015. can anyone tell the chances of getting invitation.? 

my point breakdown is as follows:

AGE: 25 PTS
QUALI : 15 PTS
STATE NOMINATION: 5PTS
EXPERIENCE: 15 PTS
IELTS: 0 PTS (L:6.5, R:7, W:6, S:6)
TOTAL: 60 PTS


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I am curious too. My NSW SS EOI as a Professional Engineer:

Date: 06/07/2015

Age: 30 pts
Qualification: 15 pts
Language: 10 pts (IELTS - L9.0, R9.0, W7.5, S8.5)
Experience: 0 pts
State Nomination: 5 ptsd
TOTAL: 60 pts.

I know I just submitted my EOI, but I am curious if I stand any chance at all. Parv0102 seems to have been waiting for an awfully long time - more than four months.  Is this normal?


----------



## parv0102 (Jul 17, 2015)

dont know what to do.... ozengineer....yeah 04 months have already been over and i only can wait.... can anybody tell what are the chances to get SS invitation for 263111 for NSW


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi guys,
Does NSW start to send invitation for this new financial year yet? I am wondering to submit my EOI in a few days. My situation is that i have 60 points without ss under 221111 accountant. Any chance that i can get invited this year? thanks guys please share your precious thoughts


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> I am curious too. My NSW SS EOI as a Professional Engineer:
> 
> Date: 06/07/2015
> 
> ...


Hi,

You should wait for another 4 weeks I believe.. I too had exactly same points breakdown but different ANZSCO code (Analyst Programmer) and I got invitation from NSW in 6 weeks.

You should get, just a matter of time.


----------



## vipulg1980 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi..this is vipul....
EOI filed for FIA -222311 on 30th June 15 for NSW with 75 points (70 self plus 5 state) ....
Can anyone advise on this...as in What are the chances of this code to open up in NSW?
Total Points -75
IELTS Score - 8


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

vipulg1980 said:


> Hi..this is vipul....
> EOI filed for FIA -222311 on 30th June 15 for NSW with 75 points (70 self plus 5 state) ....
> Can anyone advise on this...as in What are the chances of this code to open up in NSW?
> Total Points -75
> IELTS Score - 8


Just curious to ask, why not 189?


----------



## vipulg1980 (Jul 17, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Just curious to ask, why not 189?



Heard that benefits and opportunities are more under 190....


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

vipulg1980 said:


> Heard that benefits and opportunities are more under 190....


And also limitations Vipul to stay for 2 years in the state, you have 75 points.. i believe good enough for 189, obviously conditions applied about the Cap with 189.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

vipulg1980 said:


> Heard that benefits and opportunities are more under 190....


Residents under 189 and 190 have the same rights and obligations. Never heard of more opportunities under 190


----------



## srinivas sv (Jul 9, 2015)

*How to get nomination form?*



mitswitchers said:


> here you go.


Hi i applied for NSW state sponsorship in EOI and selected 190 option & i got the below note displayed underneath the option.

"_The client should contact the State or Territory they are interested in receiving nomination from. The State or Territory government selected by the client is not obligated to contact the client.
Contact information for State and Territory Government’s nomination process is available on the relevant visa subclass pages (eg. visa subclass 489)_"

Please let me know how to contact the State or Territory to get the nomination form?

i went through the link 
Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

as per this link (Key steps for candidates), they will send the invitation for nomination.

bit confused about this process..

could you please help me on this?

Thanks,
Srini


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

For NSW you don't need to contact them. If you ticked only NSW, they will look and eventually invite you to apply for nomination.


----------



## srinivas sv (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot Alnaibii...


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

Hi ,

I have applied for 189 visa on 26th June , will i get an email when case officer is assigned .

By when should i expect visa ?


Regards 
Amit Vashisht


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

parv0102 said:


> dont know what to do.... ozengineer....yeah 04 months have already been over and i only can wait.... can anybody tell what are the chances to get SS invitation for 263111 for NSW


I am also waiting since April 2015. 263111


----------



## doidoidoimybaby (Jun 3, 2015)

submitted 190 EOI today, 55+5 
finger cross
not sure when i can get it XD


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

AMIT56 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 26th June , will i get an email when case officer is assigned .
> 
> ...


General Skilled Migration (GSM) processing centres allocate applications to the case officers according to their Date of Lodgement... If a case officer finds the required submitted documents in order *then issue Direct Grant* otherwise *request for more documents*... you may open link Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications for more details...?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Has anyone got NSW invitation recently for ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> I am also waiting since April 2015. 263111


Wow, I thought it's late only for me. How many points do you have and english level?
I submitted mine in June end


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

innipat3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 489 (NSW) with 60 pints and waiting for grant since march, now I probably granted 489 in July but at the time of grant I am eligible to score 60 points in 190 category as my work exp 8 yr in July.
> 
> ...


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, for 190 application should we wait very round dates (monthly invite) to see who gets invited? or they do invite by random days depends on their needs?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Hi, for 190 application should we wait very round dates (monthly invite) to see who gets invited? or they do invite by random days depends on their needs?


190 is independent of monthly rounds and come any time based on availability in state quota


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Wow, I thought it's late only for me. How many points do you have and english level?
> I submitted mine in June end


I have 55+5
IELTS R7, W7, L7, S 6.5


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> 190 is independent of monthly rounds and come any time based on availability in state quota


Is there a way to find the cap and number of visa grants for the state specifically NSW.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Is there a way to find the cap and number of visa grants for the state specifically NSW.


Go to below page and check under "State and Territory Nominations"
SkillSelect


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Mates,

To share with you all... i got a direct grant todaay for SN190.... thanks a ton for all your guidance and inputs...

(anzsco 261112 - Systems Analyst): 

PTE-A: 31/01/2015
applied for skill assessment: 12/02/15
Positive ACS Assessment: 20/02/15, 
EOI for NSW Sponsorship: 20/03/15, 
NSW Sponsership Nomination: 03/04/15
PCC : 28/04/15
NSW Approval : 06/05/15 
190 VISA logdged: 12/05/15, 
Medicals : 16/05/15
Aus High Comm Interaction : 29/06/15
Direct visa grant: 22/05/15
IED : 28/04/16


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi friends,

One of my friend is confused to select "ANY" OR "NSW" in EOI.......As far as i am concerned it should be NSW for visa subclass 190, isn't???


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> One of my friend is confused to select "ANY" OR "NSW" in EOI.......As far as i am concerned it should be NSW for visa subclass 190, isn't???


According to NSW website quoted by one of the member here. NSW prefer applicants who choose to NSW rather than choosing "Any"


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

grant512 said:


> According to NSW website quoted by one of the member here. NSW prefer applicants who choose to NSW rather than choosing "Any"


Better choose NSW if you are looking for NSW nomination


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

social said:


> Mates,
> 
> To share with you all... i got a direct grant todaay for SN190.... thanks a ton for all your guidance and inputs...
> 
> ...


Congratulations .... social


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

social said:


> Mates,
> 
> To share with you all... i got a direct grant todaay for SN190.... thanks a ton for all your guidance and inputs...
> 
> ...


_Congratulations social...!!!
Wishing you all the best for the future...!!!_


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow Goodnews! How many points he got?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with The Next Steps |||*




social said:


> Mates,
> 
> To share with you all... i got a direct grant todaay for SN190.... thanks a ton for all your guidance and inputs...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations and All The Best with The Next Steps |||


Dear Jeeten,

What is a direct grant visa?


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Dear Jeeten,
> 
> What is a direct grant visa?


Where there is no interaction with case officer at all and you are granted visa. It happens when you load all necessary documents within couple of weeks of visa fees payment.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Where there is no interaction with case officer at all and you are granted visa. It happens when you load all necessary documents within couple of weeks of visa fees payment.


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, I applied for visitor visa on 21/07 and got a grant on 22/07 i.e within 24 hours. My visa has only two conditions. No Work (8101) and study only upto 03 months (8201) I was lucky not to have condition 8503 on my visa. My visa says must not arrive after 22nd October 2015. The duration of visa is for 03 months. So does that mean i have to visit Australia before this date. And if i fly in August my 03 months will start from the day I arrive or I have to fly back before 22nd October. Please clarify this situation

<UILabel: 0x15f7b2a0; frame = (65 5; 115 20); text = 'Ronb'; clipsToBounds = YES; userInteractionEnabled = NO; layer = <CALayer: 0x15f953c0>>


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

heartiest congratulations mate.



social said:


> Mates,
> 
> To share with you all... i got a direct grant todaay for SN190.... thanks a ton for all your guidance and inputs...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

smartclick.lalit said:


> heartiest congratulations mate.



Hi experts...please throw some light....I am planing to apply for 190 with all my dependents (wife and children). After grant, is it compulsory for all the members to enter Australia together or is it only for primary applicants to enter and can the dependent enter anytime.....please share ur views/ideas


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi experts...please throw some light....I am planing to apply for 190 with all my dependents (wife and children). After grant, is it compulsory for all the members to enter Australia together or is it only for primary applicants to enter and can the dependent enter anytime.....please share ur views/ideas


Once Visa granted you would have Initial Entry Date e.g. 30 Jun,2016. All of you have to enter before that date, it doesn't matter you come together or one by one


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Ronb said:


> Hi Guys, I applied for visitor visa on 21/07 and got a grant on 22/07 i.e within 24 hours. My visa has only two conditions. No Work (8101) and study only upto 03 months (8201) I was lucky not to have condition 8503 on my visa. My visa says must not arrive after 22nd October 2015. The duration of visa is for 03 months. So does that mean i have to visit Australia before this date. And if i fly in August my 03 months will start from the day I arrive or I have to fly back before 22nd October. Please clarify this situation
> 
> <UILabel: 0x15f7b2a0; frame = (65 5; 115 20); text = 'Ronb'; clipsToBounds = YES; userInteractionEnabled = NO; layer = <CALayer: 0x15f953c0>>


As it says: your entry must not be before 22/10. Your visa will be valid 3 months after the entry.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ronb said:


> Hi Guys, I applied for visitor visa on 21/07 and got a grant on 22/07 i.e within 24 hours. My visa has only two conditions. No Work (8101) and study only upto 03 months (8201) I was lucky not to have condition 8503 on my visa. My visa says must not arrive after 22nd October 2015. The duration of visa is for 03 months. So does that mean i have to visit Australia before this date. And if i fly in August my 03 months will start from the day I arrive or I have to fly back before 22nd October. Please clarify this situation
> 
> <UILabel: 0x15f7b2a0; frame = (65 5; 115 20); text = 'Ronb'; clipsToBounds = YES; userInteractionEnabled = NO; layer = <CALayer: 0x15f953c0>>





Alnaibii said:


> As it says: your entry must not be before 22/10. Your visa will be valid 3 months after the entry.


You got a 3 months Tourist Visa from 22 July 2015 to 22 Oct 2015... *you can't enter Australia after 22 Oct 2015*...

You hold a Tourist Visa *without condition 8503*, so you can apply for *another Tourist Visa* during your stay at Australia...


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Friends, I need your help here, my problem is, 

I was nominated by NSW to apply 190 visa and I created immiaccount then payed my elodged fee for my visa. But today, I received a message from skillset to inform me that my 190 visa invitation will be expired soon. 

I logged in my skillset with my EOI number, I saw the "apply visa" button is still enabled for my EOI number, but actually I have already applied and payed for the visa. Is there anyone else here experienced the same problem? 

Thanks a lot for your help in advance.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Queries*



a21071 said:


> Hi Friends, I need your help here, my problem is,
> 
> I was nominated by NSW to apply 190 visa and I created immiaccount then payed my elodged fee for my visa. But today, I received a message from skillset to inform me that my 190 visa invitation will be expired soon.
> 
> ...


Hey mate,
Just wondering when did you lodge your EOI and what's your breakdown points if you don't mind asking?
Thanks,
Nabajit


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

a21071 said:


> Hi Friends, I need your help here, my problem is,
> 
> I was nominated by NSW to apply 190 visa and I created immiaccount then payed my elodged fee for my visa. But today, I received a message from skillset to inform me that my 190 visa invitation will be expired soon.
> 
> ...


Login to your ImmiAccount and take a screen shot (see attached) of the Visa Application Submission Acknowledgement page and email it to [email protected] for an immediate solution to your problem...!!!

You may open SkillSelect Support page for more details...!!!


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

I lodged my EOI on Jun 14th, points break down as the following for your refer, 

age = 39, points = 25
English points = 0 
bachelor degree , points = 15 
work experience > 8 years, points = 15
NSW nomination, 5 points 
261313



nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey mate,
> Just wondering when did you lodge your EOI and what's your breakdown points if you don't mind asking?
> Thanks,
> Nabajit


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

a21071 said:


> Hi Friends, I need your help here, my problem is,
> 
> I was nominated by NSW to apply 190 visa and I created immiaccount then payed my elodged fee for my visa. But today, I received a message from skillset to inform me that my 190 visa invitation will be expired soon.
> 
> ...


Reach out to EOI support, nothing to worry it's a technical glitch
Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Queries*



a21071 said:


> I lodged my EOI on Jun 14th, points break down as the following for your refer,
> 
> age = 39, points = 25
> English points = 0
> ...


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## doidoidoimybaby (Jun 3, 2015)

ICT major, submit EOI with 55 points, IELTS 6 and no working experience,
any chance to have an invitation?
How long should I wait?


----------



## mext60 (Jul 24, 2015)

hi all,

can anybody guide me that after submitting EOI with 55 points and occupation Mechanical Engineer, how long will it take to receive invite from NSW as per current trends.

Regards,


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

A quick question about NSW state sponsorship visas. (subclass 190).

When we are granted with this PR, do they mention any specific region or we can work anywhere in NSW ?

Thanks.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

varun2726 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question about NSW state sponsorship visas. (subclass 190).
> 
> ...


anywhere


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> anywhere


You need to live and work anywhere in NSW for at least 2 years. Its moral obligation not legal.


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks bud !


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

varun2726 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question about NSW state sponsorship visas. (subclass 190).
> 
> ...





amzamz said:


> You need to live and work anywhere in NSW for at least 2 years. Its moral obligation not legal.


All the candidates nominated by NSW have given undertaking (see attachment) that they agree to live and work in NSW for at least their first two years in Australia while holding NSW Nominated Visa 190...

As per NSW... if visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to live and work in the state...

You may open Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales) for more information...


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> All the candidates nominated by NSW have given undertaking (see attachment) that they agree to live and work in NSW for at least their first two years in Australia while holding NSW Nominated Visa 190...
> 
> As per NSW... if visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to live and work in the state...


Yes I know that.. my question was do they specify any particular region in NSW only where we are allowed to work. ?


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Yes I know that.. my question was do they specify any particular region in NSW only where we are allowed to work. ?


In my understanding there's NO restrictions, you can live and work in any regions in NSW.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

amzamz said:


> You need to live and work anywhere in NSW for at least 2 years. Its moral obligation not legal.





varun2726 said:


> Yes I know that.. my question was do they specify any particular region in NSW only where we are allowed to work. ?


Yes, you can live and work anywhere in the state of New South Wales...

My reply was mainly to mate Amzamz... a declaration is a legal document so any deviation from a commitment usually treated as breach of trust...

I simply tried to put in front of you... what we all have signed to get NSW Nomination...

Hope that clarifies you... wish you all the best...


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

We applied for the 190 visa but did not submit the forms 1221 or 80. Do we need to submit 1221 form? Is it mandatory ?


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

Could anyone of you please suggest me if you have come across cases where NSW is providing state nomination with IELTS band 6 with overall score of 60 (including 5 from sponsorship) ?

I now there is no such condition to have 7 in all band for NSW nomination, but want to know is it really the case ?

Thanks for your help in advance.

Regards,
Jeevan


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Anyone with occupation code 149211 got NSW invite from July 2014 till date?
Checked the google spreadsheet but couldn't find any invite for this job code. I have submitted my EOI on 15 th July for NSW with (65+5) points, hoping it will be available in the SOL this month.

Is there anyone in this forum with the same job code awaiting NSW invite?

Regards,
Vasanthraj

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
149211 /IELTS 7.5 / 65+5 points / NSW EOI submitted on 15th July 2015


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Vasanthr880 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Anyone with occupation code 149211 got NSW invite from July 2014 till date?
> Checked the google spreadsheet but couldn't find any invite for this job code. I have submitted my EOI on 15 th July for NSW with (65+5) points, hoping it will be available in the SOL this month.
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitation-1st-july-2015-a-37.html#post7779786
This forum is for people expecting Invitation in this financial year.
Thanks


----------



## om prakash (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi friend, NSW cease 489 visa for ICT profession - 261312 -Developer programmer.Anyone have the idea of when it will be open.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could anyone of you please suggest me if you have come across cases where NSW is providing state nomination with IELTS band 6 with overall score of 60 (including 5 from sponsorship) ?
> 
> ...


Hi jeevan
Yes you are right, to apply you need to have 6 each to apply for NSW, but NSW are following ranking system in which they rank candidate first according to total points then by English score.. then by Experience and lastly on time you submit eoi.

Thanks

Pankaj


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am not sure if this is the right forum, I want to get my skill assessment done for a civil engineer from a university in India. If someone could guide me with the process for getting this done. I have already gone thru the website of Engineer's Australia. The only doubt I have is under which accreditation should I apply ?

Sydney Accord 
Washington Accord
Dublin Accord

PS : If this is not an appropriate thread could someone help me with it so that I can post it there.

Thanks a ton !


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

Hi,

If anyone got grant in last few days ? 
First of all Congrats whoever get it.
Can please tell what is you File Number Series BCC2015/16*****
I just want to check what is the series which is getting processed at this time.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NJP (May 12, 2015)

Hi Guys..

I have submitted my EOI on feb 28th , still no response and by November last I will lose my points for my age.
If I call them (immi department) and enquire, will they respond? I am a bit skeptical on calling them.
Is there any hotline number that i can call the NSW dep?
Kindly advise.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

varun2726 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right forum, I want to get my skill assessment done for a civil engineer from a university in India. If someone could guide me with the process for getting this done. I have already gone thru the website of Engineer's Australia. The only doubt I have is under which accreditation should I apply ?
> 
> ...



This is not the appropirate thread. Message me and ill help you. 

Meanwhile check out the thread called "Engineers Australia Processing Timeframe"


----------



## shwedesai (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi All, 

Wish to know if anyone couple shifting to australia Sydney by start of Sep 2015. 

how are you arranging for accommodation ?

Regards


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello everyone. Thanks for helping out people by sharing your valuable experiences. My question is that my agent has already submitted my 2 separate EOIs for 189 60 points and 190 NSW 65 points in the same ANZSCO code(10th July). Now keeping that in mind, can I submit another EOI (3rd EOI) myself for 489 Regional Visa (Territory sponsorship) in a different ANZSCO code?? I am not sure whether it's possible or not..kindly put some light. I have seen few people saying that multiple EOI are not recommended etc. And what are chances of getting NSW 190 Invitation for 60+5 points Accountants, EOI submitted on 10th July?.. I know 189 is a bit hard for 60 points at this stage. 
I've got IELTS of 7 each BTW.

Thanks in advance. 
Kutub.


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

om prakash said:


> Hi friend, NSW cease 489 visa for ICT profession - 261312 -Developer programmer.Anyone have the idea of when it will be open.


Hi Dear,

I applied yesterday EOI for Developer programmer under category 190, as you said above that developer programmer gong to cease. IS it impact for 190 as well or only 489.
Please share if you have more info on that.
Thanks


----------



## wahajs (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied through an agent for the Internal Auditor profession (221214) on 18 July 2015. Unfortunately since I had 55 points, I had to use 5 points for state sponsorship. How long does it usually take for an invitation to get a response? I understand NSW had closed its invitations and have only just re-opened, but needed to know if I could expect it within a month or so. If not, would it make sense to improve my English score to an 8+ on IELTS and apply as an independent? 

Thanks


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Guys, I applied for subclass 190 for NSW on June 26 and have not received invitation yet. Anyone knows how much time it generally takes and is it also like subclass 189 where invitation are usually sent on first monday of every month.


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

gagan.28 said:


> Hi Guys, I applied for subclass 190 for NSW on June 26 and have not received invitation yet. Anyone knows how much time it generally takes and is it also like subclass 189 where invitation are usually sent on first monday of every month.


Hi Gagan,

Subclass 190 invitations can come randomly and are not limited to once a month. Chances of getting an invitation depends on your score.


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Is any body in this forum who got an invitation from NSW for 55+5 under 261312-Developer programer.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Job search in NSW*

Hi guys i have started a thread for job search in NSW and OZ . Please share the valuable information , will be help for the job search in Oz . 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/823978-job-search-nsw.html#post7832842


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitation-1st-july-2015-a-49.html#post7834666

kindly update here for those who are eagerly waiting for invitation from NSW in this new financial year.


----------



## satyaprsp (Jun 27, 2015)

jdesai said:


> kindly update here for those who are eagerly waiting for invitation from NSW in this new financial year.


I have applied for subclass 190 with 60 points(IELTS 6) on 22 June. I have selected the state preference as "Any", will it impact the chances of getting State Nomination? Is it possible to get the invitation, atleast in another month or need to improve my IELTS score...Someone, Please suggest


----------



## satyaprsp (Jun 27, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Is any body in this forum who got an invitation from NSW for 55+5 under 261312-Developer programer.


Applied on June22 under 261312-Developer programer with 60 points. Still waiting.. Anyway received invitation ??


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, I have also applied for NSW on June 26 under subclass 190 for System Analyst. Haven't heard so far for the invitation. I'm thinking to improve my PTE score to apply for subclass 189 since the chances are more in that as compared to state sponsorship.


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Satya,

Any update, I am also in the same situation.

Thanks


----------



## Jai Shree Shyam (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I submitted EOI on 04 August,2015 with 60 points under 261312 (Developer Programmer).
Having IELTS SCORE ( L 6, R 6, W 6 , S 7)..

Any Chance for me ?

Regards,
Deepak


----------



## Obik (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Shree, have you any idea, when NSW will conduct next invitation round. I am also in same situation, buy with different occupation.


----------



## Jai Shree Shyam (Jan 8, 2015)

I afraid..No idea bro... I am just 4 days old for Australia ...


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

My 190 NSW is expiring in a week. I was expecting 189 invite but chances are less. Can I go with filing VISA application with 190. Will it be good decision to go NSW and search job in my area. I am a performance test engineer. Are there enough opportunities in NSW for Software performance testing. Your suggestions would help me to take quick decision. Please suggest..

Regards,
Appu


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitation-1st-july-2015-a-58.html#post7894914

for those who are still waiting for NSW Invitation.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I am currently working in Australia but outside of NSW, my employer knows that I am applying to PR but not to state sponsored one. I just want to confirm these two:

1) During 190 process from EOI invitation till visa grant, do immigration or NSW govt call your current employee and ask if you are currently working there, and also tell them that you will be moving to NSW?

2) If we are in Australia and 190 is granted and we are not currently residing/working in NSW, how long after the visa grant do we have to move to NSW? Does the 190 visa get activated after we move to NSW?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

i think i have the same question as spark , i also have offered 190 visa for nsw . can i work in another state in my first year and then move to nsw server the 2 years .will it affect while get return permit or citizenship after 5 years.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-66.html
For those who are still waiting for Invitation for NSW.*


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> i think i have the same question as spark , i also have offered 190 visa for nsw . can i work in another state in my first year and then move to nsw server the 2 years .will it affect while get return permit or citizenship after 5 years.


Theoretically you should make the move as soon as possible, within a reasonable time frame - after you secure a job. 1 year is not a reasonable time in my opinion. 
As to the effect on citizenship, there are a lot of debates on the forum, and the general understanding is that no, it will not affect the citizenship application if you don't move right away.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi there,
I have lodged for 489 visa in Orana NSW as Electrical Engineer with 65 points on 19th June 2015. My PCC and Medicals were done and uploaded on 5th July 2015. Please share if anyone received visa grant letter in June or July.


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

*civil engineering technician*

Dear Members

its my first post on this website although i've been checking it out for quite too long.

I was looking for answers to my questions. although i have found many answers thanks to your efforts. however, i have one question that was never answered.

i applied for NSW 190 visa 15th of june 2015 under the occupation ''civil engineering technician'' ANZSCO 312212

As per data and statistics, this occupation is one of the least occupations that people are applying for. according to DIBP last financial year, only 70 people applied for that occupation out of 1000 quota.

My question is that if there is no pressure alongside this occupation then what is preventing them from sending me an invitation as its been two months for now.

am really hopeful that i could find an answer to this querry from you guys, and i hope the best for you all.

thanks


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

NSW has not started inviting any one this year (July 2015- june 2016) yet. Probably once they start sending out invites you will receive it...





mustafa makram said:


> Dear Members
> 
> its my first post on this website although i've been checking it out for quite too long.
> 
> ...


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> NSW has not started inviting any one this year (July 2015- june 2016) yet. Probably once they start sending out invites you will receive it...


thanks brother, i hope you're right


----------



## ashu0729 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Guys , 

I have some doubts and would appreciate if someone who knows can comment.

My Journey so far : 
Age - 29 (*30 pts*)
Level of educational : Electronics and Instrumentation Engineer (*15 points*)
3 July 2014 - ACS +ve [ACS deducted 4yrs Exp till Jan2014 so i cannot claim points] (*0 Point*)
13th Dec 2014 - IELTS [L:8/R:8.5/W:7/S:8 - Proficient (*10 points*)]
State Nomination (any) : (*5 points*)
---------------------
Total Points = 60 
---------------------
-> 2nd Feb 2015 - Skill Select EOI Profile Created 
-> 7th Feb 2015 - Victorian SS applied
-> 16th April 2015 - Victorian SS rejected
-> 11th June 2015 - NSW SS applied [Mentioned incorrect details related to Experience while filling the application. My points shot upto 70 . Realized the mistake later when i got an Invite within a week. Had to withdraw my Skill Select profile and create a new one.
-> 27th Jun 2015 - NEW Skill Select EOI Profile created (Selected NSW in the choice)

Last time when i applied for NSW (on 11th june) i got an confirmation Email from NSW mentioning "Application Received". However, this time I haven't received any Confirmation email from NSW yet.


a) Can you please let me know if you guys have received this email after submission of your profile for NSW SS ?
b) Can you please provide your inputs if i can apply to other States also. 
c) With my profile , is there a probability of being invited by NSW. (i have already lost a lot of time and have not progressed much with my application . Any genuine workarounds will be deeply appreciated)
d) if the answer to c) is Yes , can anyone very roughly provide some timelines.

Thanks a Lot in advance.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

mustafa makram said:


> Dear Members
> 
> its my first post on this website although i've been checking it out for quite too long.
> 
> ...




Please open the below mentioned Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications for more details...!!!

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

NSW is inviting both 190 and 489 and the updated statistics is as mentioned above. 

Thanks


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

mustafa makram said:


> thanks brother, i hope you're right



I got invite from NSW for nomination on 25th June . I had applied for NSW on 24th June for Software Engineer .

Also wanna highlight tha fact that invitation for Software Engineers id pro rata basis.
Which is not the case for other occupations .


You might get invite soon.
All the best


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

@girishdatta 

when did you received your invitation? how many points? Great news!


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

grant512 said:


> @girishdatta
> 
> when did you received your invitation? how many points? Great news!




I have 60+5=65 point . I got invite on 25th june 2015 . And it is 190 Visa


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

ashu0729 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have some doubts and would appreciate if someone who knows can comment.
> 
> ...




Hi i have some clarification on your details. You said that ACS has deducted 4 yrs of experience and therfore no points for experience. do they mention that ur experience was deducted for so and so years in the ACS outcome letter itself. And whats ur total experience?

My case, i got the assessment from Engineers Australia as Engineering Technologist. And i dont see any comment on my experiece. i possess 8 years of experience and there by got 5 points extra and applied 189 and received invite...


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

ashu0729 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have some doubts and would appreciate if someone who knows can comment.
> 
> ...



hi have some clarifications on your details. youmentioned that ACS has deducted 4years experience. Is that they will mention in the ACS assessment letter? pls advice. And what is ur total experience?

My case i received assessment from Engineers Australia as Engineering Technologist and no comment anything on my experience. And my total experience is 8 years and got 5 points for experience. can i take that my experience is not deducted?

pls advice....


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sakthivel,
5 points for 8 years experience? ACS doesnt give you points, but only mention the duration from which you experience is assessed positive. So if you started working in 2006 Jun and acs deducts 2/4 years, they will mention that Experience after Jul 2008/2010 only if suitable. In that case if all the jobs accessed have positive outcome the person will have 5/7 years exp and can claim 10 points for same.

Hope this explains.

Regards
Smartclick



Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi have some clarifications on your details. youmentioned that ACS has deducted 4years experience. Is that they will mention in the ACS assessment letter? pls advice. And what is ur total experience?
> 
> My case i received assessment from Engineers Australia as Engineering Technologist and no comment anything on my experience. And my total experience is 8 years and got 5 points for experience. can i take that my experience is not deducted?
> 
> pls advice....


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Sakthivel,
> 5 points for 8 years experience? ACS doesnt give you points, but only mention the duration from which you experience is assessed positive. So if you started working in 2006 Jun and acs deducts 2/4 years, they will mention that Experience after Jul 2008/2010 only if suitable. In that case if all the jobs accessed have positive outcome the person will have 5/7 years exp and can claim 10 points for same.
> 
> Hope this explains.
> ...


hi, understand that ACS didnnot give any points for experience. In my case reccently i got extra 5 points for completing 8 years of experience. my problem is i got the assessment from Engineers Australia and it was mentioned like

" i am pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated taken in conjunction with your qualification from NIT, completed in Jun 2007 have been assessed and had meet the current academic requirement and standing as Engineering Technologist in Australia".

Only this was mentioned and they didn't comment anything on my experience. 
is it mean that they have not deducted any years in my experience? pls advice.


----------



## deeplakhanpal (Feb 11, 2015)

*EOI Submitted on 27/05/2015*

Hi everyone,
I have applied for my EOI under 190 category for 261313 (Software Engineer) on 27/05/2015 and still waiting for the invitation, below are by details -

I have also filled EOI for 190 category under 261313 (Software Engineer) and below is my points break - up.

1) Age - 25
2) IELTS - 0 (Competent)
3) Education - 15 (Masters in Computer Engineering)
4) Experience - 10 (9 years and 8 Months)
5) AUS Exp 1 to 3 - 5
6) NSW SS - 5

Can anyone suggest as when can I expect a response ?

Also are the possibility of any kind of rejection if there will be any.

Thanks
D


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Need update for NSW state nomination*

Dear altruist,

Anybody got state nomination invitation from NSW in recent times(July-2015,August-2015) as telecommunication network engineer(263312) or Telecommunications Engineer(263311) ? 

I have submitted my EOI at 5th June,2015 with 55 points for 190 visa invitation for NSW.

I did not get any respose yet. I want to know the update whether NSW is inviting to telecom professionals in recent times or not.

Thanks in advance

Qayum
Bangladesh


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> Dear altruist, Anybody got state nomination invitation from NSW in recent times(July-2015,August-2015) as telecommunication network engineer(263312) or Telecommunications Engineer(263311) ? I have submitted my EOI at 5th June,2015 with 55 points for 190 visa invitation for NSW. I did not get any respose yet. I want to know the update whether NSW is inviting to telecom professionals in recent times or not. Thanks in advance Qayum Bangladesh


According to some people on this forum no invites were sent so far in august, only 7 invites were sent in July, about 100 in june.


----------



## ashu0729 (Jun 11, 2015)

ashu0729 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have some doubts and would appreciate if someone who knows can comment.
> 
> ...




Guys ,
Any comments on my Questions ? 
Kindly provide your valuable inputs.


----------



## dharmeshpiplani (Apr 1, 2015)

I submitted my NSW State Sponsership Application on dated 16-March-2015 with (55 + 5) point. My profession code is 261311 (Analyst programmer). Till date i don't get any news...


Anybody get any news...when will i get invitation....


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

dharmeshpiplani said:


> I submitted my NSW State Sponsership Application on dated 16-March-2015 with (55 + 5) point. My profession code is 261311 (Analyst programmer). Till date i don't get any news...
> 
> 
> Anybody get any news...when will i get invitation....


What is your language score


----------



## dharmeshpiplani (Apr 1, 2015)

Age- 25
experience - 15
qualification -15
ielts - 0

Total 55 + 5


----------



## dharmeshpiplani (Apr 1, 2015)

I submitted my NSW State Sponsership Application on dated 16-March-2015 with (55 + 5) point. My profession code is 261311 (Analyst programmer). Till date i don't get any news...

Age - 25
ielts - 0 
exp - 15
qualification - 15
total 55


Anybody get any news...when will i get invitation....How long i have to wait.?????


----------



## Jai Shree Shyam (Jan 8, 2015)

Seniors please help, in case of invitation from NSW do we get Mail or EOI profile get update?


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jai Shree Shyam said:


> Seniors please help, in case of invitation from NSW do we get Mail or EOI profile get update?


you will get mail


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Brother,
Invites are coming from state nominations at 60 POINTS in mostly... If they do not get skill at 60 then they look for 55 points




dharmeshpiplani said:


> I submitted my NSW State Sponsership Application on dated 16-March-2015 with (55 + 5) point. My profession code is 261311 (Analyst programmer). Till date i don't get any news...
> 
> Age - 25
> ielts - 0
> ...


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

Dear Seniors,

I have received state sponsorship and I can apply before 20 October.

I am getting 5 more points from sep 10th and eligible for 189(60 points).

Can i apply for an EOI for 189 and wait 1 month.

What are my chances? My occupation code is 263111 (60 points). Only 15% of the ceilings has been reached for my occupation.


Pls advise.


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

apply for 189 which gives you more option to chose in Australia


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

rk2oz said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have received state sponsorship and I can apply before 20 October.
> 
> ...


When you submitted your 190 EOI with 55+5 points? Also share when you received your state sponsorship? Which state? My occupation code is 263111.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

dharmeshpiplani said:


> I submitted my NSW State Sponsership Application on dated 16-March-2015 with (55 + 5) point. My profession code is 261311 (Analyst programmer). Till date i don't get any news...
> 
> Age - 25
> ielts - 0
> ...


Why dont you try and give PTE A ... and try to get 10 points and lodge 189 visa....


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Any general accountant here had successfully obtained SS from NSW?
I noticed that the google worksheet update shows general accountants whom submitted with 55+5 points that selected by NSW did not have working experience (years and month columns showed 0). Am I right to make a wild guess that because they are young?
I just got CPA positive skill assessment but I'm definitely not young, working experience more than 10 years in accounting industry. Currently 55 points and hope to get NSW SS for another 5 points. 
Can someone update me whether there still hope for it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

NSW does not require experience for Accountant general. I am also not so young but without any experience, submitted with 55+5 from June, still waiting. There's always hope, however, its better to boost your English score to get additional points as we are not young .


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Alexism said:


> NSW does not require experience for Accountant general. I am also not so young but without any experience, submitted with 55+5 from June, still waiting. Its always hope, however, its better to boost your English score to get additional points as we are not young .


You are right. Never loss hope!
My previous IELTS score was 8/7/7/7 (S/L/R/W). IELTS to score 8 for all bands is very challenging. In view of my age (43+)....could be hectic with 3 children to take care of. 
Did you attempt IELTS again to get good score?
As 70s baby, not computer savvy, PTE is definitely out for me....lol

Thanks for encouraging reply. Keep update and finger crossed.


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes I did take IELTS several times, and I agree that to get band 8 all skills is a real challenge. So I tried PTE once, I did not get good enough score, however, I feel that it is more achievable than IELTS. 
As you said, its only issue is that the test is computerized, so its a bit different in pattern. In my opinion, even the hectic life wont give you much time, you can give it a go, get familiar with the test using practice documents first. Just in case, the invitation doesnt come this year, you can get it next year due to the familiarity with PTE-A and get 20 points from it. Above all, I hope we can all get invitations this year. Best of luck.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Alhamdulillah....Got the grant today for my family and me  ... Thanks to all of you for all the support and guidance!! This is a wonderful forum!!


----------



## Cafofo (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I do not know if here is the correct place to ask that, but here it goes as this is related to 190 visa. I was living in Brisbane as a student but I've got a job in Sydney and I am now living here under a sponsorship 457 (On-hire Labour Agreement). I have my Skill Assessment done and IELTS with an overall of 7.5 (only writing less than 7, 6.5), long story short, I have 55 points and I was aiming to apply for the 189 visa, but I need 7 in each IELTS component to get 5 more points. I've been struggling with IELTS but no luck.

As an alternative I've found the 190 visa. The question is, could I apply for the 190 visa and get the five points I need? If yes, I will need to make my EOI, right? 

What else should bear in mind before moving with this option? Like to prove that I will stay at least 2 in NSW? For instance, I could get a letter from my employer (the company I work for and not the one which provided me the 457 On-hire).

I am an IT Security/Network guy and it listed at NSW Immi website.

Cheers


----------



## deeplakhanpal (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI in end of May with below points, can you suggest as do I get a chance to get an invite. 

Age - 25
Exp - 10
Edu - 15
AUS Exp - 5
NSW State Sponsorship - 5

60

And I am planning for another attempt for Ielts/ PTE which one you think is better...


Thanks
Deep


----------



## flameboy (Sep 10, 2015)

do you guys have an update, did you get SS? also how many points did you have?


----------



## flameboy (Sep 10, 2015)

i have 55 + 5 for NSW state sponsorship subclass190, also 8+8+8+9 on ielts. i submitted eoi on 09/09/15 and interested to know my chances for being selected. Anybody else had success recently? 

also confusing as NSW differs from WA, SA, VIC and ACT, these other states have applications for state sponsorship on their websites. NSW does not, is this correct.

appreciate your responses.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

flameboy said:


> i have 55 + 5 for NSW state sponsorship subclass190, also 8+8+8+9 on ielts. i submitted eoi on 09/09/15 and interested to know my chances for being selected. Anybody else had success recently?
> 
> also confusing as NSW differs from WA, SA, VIC and ACT, these other states have applications for state sponsorship on their websites. NSW does not, is this correct.
> 
> appreciate your responses.


yes your correct . if your having 20 points for english why are you applying for 190


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> yes your correct . if your having 20 points for english why are you applying for 190


Because he has 55 points w/o SS.


----------



## flameboy (Sep 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Because he has 55 points w/o SS.


yes this is correct, point breakdown.

age 25
english 20
education 10
SS +5 
total 60

i have 10+ years experience but this is prior to qualification so is determined non skilled.

how are you applications progressing @Andrew64 and @Andreyx108b? are you in similar positions?


----------



## flameboy (Sep 10, 2015)

i have also gone back to ACS to ask whether I can have an additional assessment done for RPL which will allow me another 10 points for skilled years experience. I have not heard or seen anyone mention this option previously so am unaware as to whether this is a possibility. It will obviously be another fee for a new assessment but interested to see whether I can add this to my EOI if successful which will give me a total 70 points.

any comments or advise welcome.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

hi friends is NSW calling for engineers...


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

Cafofo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I do not know if here is the correct place to ask that, but here it goes as this is related to 190 visa. I was living in Brisbane as a student but I've got a job in Sydney and I am now living here under a sponsorship 457 (On-hire Labour Agreement). I have my Skill Assessment done and IELTS with an overall of 7.5 (only writing less than 7, 6.5), long story short, I have 55 points and I was aiming to apply for the 189 visa, but I need 7 in each IELTS component to get 5 more points. I've been struggling with IELTS but no luck.
> 
> ...


Apply for Pearson test of english academic you can easily get 65 score each section hence 10 points . I was in same situation as you PTE saved me .

Cheers 
Amit


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys , can anyone clarify my doubt? 

I just read on other threads that Assessment need to be atleast 4months valid during the process of nomination. Can anyone share the source if this is true? 

Thanks


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Sumanth,

I also heard the same for NSW but not sure, hence I will suggest you to mail NSW ([email protected]) and get official confirmation. If possible you can also call them +61 2 9842 8155 between 10:00 am and 12:30 noon Sydney time, Monday to Friday.

You can also check this forum and read all the post to verify your query
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../657833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a.html

Hope this will help.

Best of luck


sumanth1627 said:


> Hi guys , can anyone clarify my doubt?
> 
> I just read on other threads that Assessment need to be atleast 4months valid during the process of nomination. Can anyone share the source if this is true?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Sumanth,
> 
> I also heard the same for NSW but not sure, hence I will suggest you to mail NSW ([email protected]) and get official confirmation. If possible you can also call them +61 2 9842 8155 between 10:00 am and 12:30 noon Sydney time, Monday to Friday.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply amar. Yes i have emailed them last night and got a reply this morning. 
They said assessment should atleast have the remaining validity of 4months ( I guess thats because the maximum processing time for the nomination is 12 weeks )and at the same time they also said if Assessment expires during the process they give us like 21 days to submit a renewed one. I will copy and paste the complete email if anyone is similar situation and need to know.

Thanks again for your time and reply. Good luck mate.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Glad to know your confusion is clear.

Good Luck mate


sumanth1627 said:


> Thanks for the reply amar. Yes i have emailed them last night and got a reply this morning.
> They said assessment should atleast have the remaining validity of 4months ( I guess thats because the maximum processing time for the nomination is 12 weeks )and at the same time they also said if Assessment expires during the process they give us like 21 days to submit a renewed one. I will copy and paste the complete email if anyone is similar situation and need to know.
> 
> Thanks again for your time and reply. Good luck mate.


----------



## flameboy (Sep 10, 2015)

i have a similar score 55+5 but no response for NSW


----------



## flameboy (Sep 10, 2015)

ACS(1st dec, 261112), POSITIVE- 6 yrs 4months(after 2 yrs deduction); 
PTE-A(22th July, 2015):- L75, R-70, S- 85, W-79;Overall (77), 
----------
Submitted 190 (NSW) with 70 points; DOE:- 23rd July,2015; App. Invitation:-16th July,2015; App. Submit :- 16th July, 2015
Submitted 189 with 65 points, DOE:- 27th July,2015
Submitted 190 (VIC) with 70 points; DOE:- 11th Sept,2015
Request Commitment Letter(VIC):- 11th Sept,2015; Commitment Letter Given(VIC):- 14th Sept,2015


Hi Have you had an invitation from both VIC and NSW. Are you allowed submitting 2x EOI for seperate states?

Thanks


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

A quick question: is NSW asking for a proof of sufficent funds?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Croat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question: is NSW asking for a proof of sufficent funds?


No, they don't ask for funds availability.


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

Hi All,

Pls. help me with below query 
I applied for Visa grant on 26th June , provided PCC and medical on 2nd September . I have not heard anything post that . Any idea on how much time they take for granting visa ?

With Regards 
Amit Vashisht


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

AMIT56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pls. help me with below query
> I applied for Visa grant on 26th June , provided PCC and medical on 2nd September . I have not heard anything post that . Any idea on how much time they take for granting visa ?
> ...


Hello Amit I am also waiting for any decision . I lodged my visa on 30th june 489 ss.


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello Amit I am also waiting for any decision . I lodged my visa on 30th june 489 ss.



Thanks Deep , Pls. let me know when you hear anything .

Regards
Amit Vashisht


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

AMIT56 said:


> Thanks Deep , Pls. let me know when you hear anything .
> 
> Regards
> Amit Vashisht


Sure mate I will post


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

guys is NSW still inviting new people . Or is it closed .


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Any ICT Business Analyst got invite from NSW ?, i updated my EOI this month ( Oct1) and waiting for invite from NSW

My points:
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
2 years of study in australia - 5 points
5 years of experience as BA - 10 points

Totally 60 + 5 if i get invite from NSW


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

ashu0729 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have some doubts and would appreciate if someone who knows can comment.
> 
> ...



I am following this thread quite enthusiastically for sometime..I am a Mechanical Engineer, applied for EOI on 02-Sep, and selected NSW for 190 Visa, but on NSW website, I am not able to make an application to them for SS... The website says they select candidates from skill select. Is it true? or where we have to apply for NSW SS? 

Thanks in advance...Cheers..


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Flameboy,

Yes, you can submit multiple EOI for different states. I also did the same and hadn't face any issue.

thanks


flameboy said:


> ACS(1st dec, 261112), POSITIVE- 6 yrs 4months(after 2 yrs deduction);
> PTE-A(22th July, 2015):- L75, R-70, S- 85, W-79;Overall (77),
> ----------
> Submitted 190 (NSW) with 70 points; DOE:- 23rd July,2015; App. Invitation:-16th July,2015; App. Submit :- 16th July, 2015
> ...


----------



## sach290386 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for Analyst Programmer(261311) on 27th Sep 2015. I have secured 60+5 points for 190 visa(NSW). Please let me know by when I can expect an invite from NSW. My guess is that by Mid Nov, is that correct?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ NSW has barely sent out any invites in the first three months. Sorry to say, but no one will be able to tell, not even estimate.


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi All
I have submitted EOI in Oct just for NSW with 60+5 points. Do you think opting for 189 will increase or decrease my chances ?
Also what is the probability for being picked up for 190?

Pl. advice.


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

AMIT56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pls. help me with below query
> I applied for Visa grant on 26th June , provided PCC and medical on 2nd September . I have not heard anything post that . Any idea on how much time they take for granting visa ?
> ...


==================================================
Hi All,
Has any one got Visa Grant in September or October .

I provided all documents (PCC/Medical) on 2nd September ,no information after that . Does any one know whats happening , why there is a delay .
How much time they take normally ? after submission of all documents .


Regards
Amit Vashisht


----------



## Zahra Nasreen (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everybody! I am PR holder of 189 category. I want to to undertake a Postgraduate Research Degree or Master's by Research program. I did IELTS general to get PR and result was declared in april 2014. Could anyone guide me whether i have to do IELTS academic or not to apply for scholarships.? Will I apply scholarships for international students or scholarships for PR holders?


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

AMIT56 said:


> ==================================================
> Hi All,
> Has any one got Visa Grant in September or October .
> 
> ...


================================================
Hi All,

I got the golden mail with Visa Grant today , thanks every one for your inputs,guidance,support in last 8 months . It would not have been possible without this group.

Good luck to all aspirants .

Cheers 
Amit Vashisht


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

AMIT56 said:


> ================================================
> Hi All,
> 
> I got the golden mail with Visa Grant today , thanks every one for your inputs,guidance,support in last 8 months . It would not have been possible without this group.
> ...


Hi Amit..Congratulation and all the best for your future Endeavor. I was contacted by CO(Brisbane team) on September 21 and asked for form 80 and other documents. I provided those documents on September 23rd and after that no news at all....Hoping for the best with fingers crossed.

By the way..may i know which GSM team processed your application and what is your occupation code.

Regards


----------



## AMIT56 (May 11, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Amit..Congratulation and all the best for your future Endeavor. I was contacted by CO(Brisbane team) on September 21 and asked for form 80 and other documents. I provided those documents on September 23rd and after that no news at all....Hoping for the best with fingers crossed.
> 
> By the way..may i know which GSM team processed your application and what is your occupation code.
> 
> Regards


Hi Tashi,

DIBP team will take around 45 days from the day of submission of all documents (PCC/Medical/Form 80 ) for issuing visa .

Regards 
Amit 
My Visa has benn processed by Adelade GSm team


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Congrats.. ..Amit56


----------



## jcheema (Mar 9, 2014)

hi friends,
One of my friend applied for NSW SS on 10-August-2015 for Job Code - 263111 i.e. Computer Network & System Administrator with 55 + 5 points for 190 visa.
But till now he has not received any (+)ive or (-)ive outcome.Any idea about how long should he wait now and what are his chances of getting (+)ive response ?


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

hii does anybody know when will acounting score for 70 point will decrease to 65 points for 189 visa??


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

*149212*



kash123 said:


> hii does anybody know when will acounting score for 70 point will decrease to 65 points for 189 visa??


I want to know if anyone has received an invitation from NSW with 55+5 points under 190.


----------



## dskmanju (Sep 8, 2014)

Zeenat Anslem said:


> I want to know if anyone has received an invitation from NSW with 55+5 points under 190.


Hi all,

I also have the same question?? I submitted my EOI on 22/01/2015 with 55+5 points. Still there is no any response. I think 55+5 may not invite....


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

*419212*

what is your occupation code?


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello members,

I had submitted my EOI on 2nd of Feb, 2015 with the score of 55 without SS. Now, I have 65 points without SS as I got 7 in IELTS. I updated my EOI on 26th October, 2015. So, what will be the date of effect? Will it be considered from the day I submitted my EOI or from the day I updated? I am confused. Anyone's help will be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

The newer date of effect as it caused change in your points. i.e. 26-10-15.




Sanzee said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 2nd of Feb, 2015 with the score of 55 without SS. Now, I have 65 points without SS as I got 7 in IELTS. I updated my EOI on 26th October, 2015. So, what will be the date of effect? Will it be considered from the day I submitted my EOI or from the day I updated? I am confused. Anyone's help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards


----------



## ayk01 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys,
I just lodged my EOI for 190.
261313 Software Engineer
IELTS: R:8 S:7 :L:7 W:6

55+5
no experience
finished Professinal Year Program

Do i have any chance to get an invitation?if I do how long it will take?
Thanks


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have 60 points for System Analyst(261112) and applied under 189 category.

I am looking to apply an EOI for 190 category with NSW, which will make my points to be 65.

I have some questions, if anybody can answer.

1. Any idea by when will 65 pointer under System Analyst - 190 category for NSW can get an invite ?

2. Will I restricted to live and work only in NSW ?

3. How much money will be required to apply for visa (Self, spouse, 10yr old child and 4 yr old child)

4. Can EOI be updated within skillselect portal to include 190 category for NSW or it is some another website ?


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

dskmanju said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I also have the same question?? I submitted my EOI on 22/01/2015 with 55+5 points. Still there is no any response. I think 55+5 may not invite....


Not to discourage you but NSW is not inviting anyone with less than 70 points for now. The last one that received an invitation reported 70 for accountant and 65 for auditor. Sorry, but this could take a while. Try sitting in PTE exams and up your score if you can.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Some doubts, request everyone to provide their expert thoughts.

I recently applied for 190 visa with NSW via skillselect portal.

1. Are we meant to receive any confirmation mail by NSW Team on submission or acceptance of the application ? If yes, then in how many days this mail comes, any idea ?

2. Under 190 category, I understand, it is mandatory for applicant to live and work both only in the respective state. But is it mandatory to live and work (both) in rural areas of that state. eg:- I applied for NSW SS, will it be mandatory to live and work outside Sydney ?

3. Under 190 category, does the visa extension happen after 2 years again, due to verification of first 2 yrs constraint (work and live both in NSW) ?

4. I have also heard their are limitations on kids education, insurance, medical benefits or other benefits provided by government on 190 visa category. Is it true ?


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

I got 190 invite today, i tried to apply but it hanged when i click the pay now button when i tried again it says the link was used already, has this happened to anyone too? do you think i can still apply after this?

I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Replied to your query in another thread.

*190 Visa Aug 2015 and onwards applicants*




arlmz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got 190 invite today, i tried to apply but it hanged when i click the pay now button when i tried again it says the link was used already, has this happened to anyone too? do you think i can still apply after this?
> 
> I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## Cgarik (Mar 4, 2015)

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my PR for 190 NSW for Software engineer role yesterday. I am currently on job and having 7 years of experience in performance testing in India. Is it better if I try for job being in India for 2 to 3 months or do you suggest me to go Sydney and try over there. If I have to travel when should I go ? How long it may take to get job on performance testing? I could pretty good opening on online sites. Please suggest and guide me.
> 
> ...


Dear Appu- First of all congrats,before answering for this, can you let us know when did u apply and points split.

U can try from here chances are less. Try finding jobsin indian companies who can post you there as you have pr.


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

jcheema said:


> hi friends,
> One of my friend applied for NSW SS on 10-August-2015 for Job Code - 263111 i.e. Computer Network & System Administrator with 55 + 5 points for 190 visa.
> But till now he has not received any (+)ive or (-)ive outcome.Any idea about how long should he wait now and what are his chances of getting (+)ive response ?


hi I am wondering if you got your answer or not, please let me know, since I have exact Question.


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

What is the waiting time for NSW SS?
I have 60+5 points in 261313.
I heard that they have stopped inviting for 261313. Is that true?

Please help me out.

TIA


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.





Esh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the waiting time for NSW SS?
> I have 60+5 points in 261313.
> ...


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi, one of my friend has submitted EOI for NSW sponsorship recently with 55+5 points. category is Electrical Engineer (233311) having IELTS score of 6.5.
is there any chance to get NSW invitation? if yes, how long (tentative) it may requires to get respond?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

suman.cuet said:


> Hi, one of my friend has submitted EOI for NSW sponsorship recently with 55+5 points. category is Electrical Engineer (233311) having IELTS score of 6.5.
> is there any chance to get NSW invitation? if yes, how long (tentative) it may requires to get respond?


No one can predict. But for NSW, chances are minute for this occupation.


----------



## aruneralil (Nov 28, 2015)

can someone update the waiting period for nsw nomination for registered nurses?


----------



## aruneralil (Nov 28, 2015)

Sanzee said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 2nd of Feb, 2015 with the score of 55 without SS. Now, I have 65 points without SS as I got 7 in IELTS. I updated my EOI on 26th October, 2015. So, what will be the date of effect? Will it be considered from the day I submitted my EOI or from the day I updated? I am confused. Anyone's help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards


from the day you have updated


----------



## aruneralil (Nov 28, 2015)

Can someone tell the waiting period for Registered nurses to get NSW invitation?


----------



## sach290386 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have received invitation from NSW to apply for NSW nomination. I have done that and submitted my resume. I am currently waiting for their approval. My query is that for approval process do they again evaluate the suitability of the candidate or should we be assured approval as long as sufficient evidence has been provided for the points claimed?

*ANZCODE: 261311
EOI: NSW 190 submitted on 26th Sep 2015
Points claimed: 60+5*


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



sach290386 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received invitation from NSW to apply for NSW nomination. I have done that and submitted my resume. I am currently waiting for their approval. My query is that for approval process do they again evaluate the suitability of the candidate or should we be assured approval as long as sufficient evidence has been provided for the points claimed?
> 
> ...


Hey Mate,
What's your breakdown points if you don't mind asking?

Thanks,
Nabajit


----------



## sach290386 (Jan 10, 2014)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey Mate,
> What's your breakdown points if you don't mind asking?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nabajit


Age : 30 points
Education: 15 points
English skill: 10 points(PTE: Proficient)
Work Ex: 5 points
State sponsorship: 5 points


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

aruneralil said:


> can someone update the waiting period for nsw nomination for registered nurses?


mine is in the signature of this message, this will give you an idea


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

HWarraich said:


> No one can predict. But for NSW, chances are minute for this occupation.


hey 
I am also looking for 489 FS. Can you throw some light about documents??


----------



## Felooo (Dec 9, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> i am planning to apply for NSW in Feb 2015. I hope it will be smooth & we don't face same problems with the online application like what happened in the last two intakes of 2014.


 Faris i want to apply but i only got 55 point and heard that i could get more 5 if i applied to committed to a regional area and live and work there can you lead me on how to do so ?


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Here you go......modify it as per your requirement or suitability
> 
> 
> *Main applicant*
> ...


if the main applicant does not have the birth certificate, will the passport copy work ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes it will, Passport / AADHAAR Card / School Leaving Certificate and many more will work.


I have uploaded AADHAAR Card / School Leaving Certificate.




vaibhavmad said:


> if the main applicant does not have the birth certificate, will the passport copy work ?


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

(Passed paraprofessional interpreter's test Eng to Urdu both direction) 
Two years Australian study Req 5 points 

Hello Sarim,

I am planning to appear for NAATI - paraprofessional interpretor URDU. AS you have passed it, can you please advice me on the test? how difficult it is? how to prepare for it? Is it worth giving a test worth 1100$. If I am fluent in both urdu and English(8 each in IELTS), what are the chances of passing the test.

Would really appreciate your response. 

Kind regards
Haseef


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I have received NSW invitation today. I am already on bridging visa as I have applied for spouse visa in November 2015. I came to Australia on Visitor Visa and married a citizen here. What should I do. Should I go ahead with the NSW nomination and once i get the visa should I withdraw my spouse visa application. Is it possible.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

I have observed that I have not uploaded photos of me or my wife. I can do that now but under which section should I upload them.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Here you go......modify it as per your requirement or suitability
> 
> 
> *Main applicant*
> ...


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone received NSW nomination with 55 + 5 points for 2613** occupation recently?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Go to the stand alone button at the bottom of the *List of attachments* for each applicant. There upload the photographs under the following for each applicant:-

Evidence type | Photograph - Passport *OR* Photograph - Other
Document type | Photograph - Passport *OR* Other (specify)




ashwin.nooli said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I have observed that I have not uploaded photos of me or my wife. I can do that now but under which section should I upload them.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Has anyone received NSW nomination with 55 + 5 points for 2613** occupation recently?


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

veeraa said:


> Has anyone received NSW nomination with 55 + 5 points for 2613** occupation recently?


Please follow this forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-836.html


----------



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello guys:
I got invitation to apply for my EOI, but my occupation is not showing in the list of NSW occupation and is not available in the online forum list. What does this mean ?


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

hi mates,
I just got positive response from engineers Australia. I would like to submit my EOI for subclass 189 and 190 . but my query is, I have to submit two separate EOI or in one EOI have to mention two different visa type?
Thanks in advance.
regards


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Plz anyone can help me who already gone through skill assesment for cook ..done certificate Iv in cookery ..any idea what type of questions going to ask from certificate Iv units


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I didn't get any communication from NSW after i have submitted the documents requested by CO. Is there anyone here who are in the same situation? Please let me know.
CO is from GSM Brisbane

Thanks,
Eswar


----------



## Rajeshsuria (Apr 24, 2016)

*Expecting NSW nomination approval*

hi guys, 
I had updated my EOI on 13/04/16 and Iam invited by NSW on 15/04/16 and i applied for it in the sameday. Now am waiting for the Approval can anyone let me know how long it will take...
my points details are:
Age 30
edu 15
exp 10
PTE 10 ( L 7.5 , R 7, S 9, W 7)

Occupation : Systems analyst : 261112

Regards
RAJESH SURIA


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All... What are approx timeline for VISA Grant for NSW 190... my timelines are in my signature


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

can any one tell me when are 55 +5 POINTERS getting invitation?i applied on 14th feb 2016 still no invitation


----------



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello, i think you and me very similar in stages for nsw 190
invitation to apply visa: April 7
fees paid: 17 April
medical and documents submitted: 25 april

its been a month that i submitted all things, however case officer has not been assigned and nobody has contacted me. 

What do u think how long it will take ?


----------



## julus (Jul 14, 2016)

*190 NSW. 55 points!*

233911: AERONAUTICAL ENGINEER

EOI: July -16, NSW
PTE: 68, 79, 81, 84 - 10 pts
Qualification: 15 pts
Age: 30 pts

Overall points: 55

What are the chances of 190 in NSW? Guessing there won't be many EOIs in 233911.


----------



## PANZIND (May 18, 2016)

At 60 points you got invitation in 3-4 months!! Good.


jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi All... What are approx timeline for VISA Grant for NSW 190... my timelines are in my signature


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

fugivibeku said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a small question about the experience.
> say in
> ...



In my opinion it can be done both ways but I would prefer to mention all experience BUT company A and B experience should be marked as relevant to occupation "No" and same goes for experience of company C and make a new line for company where date starts with Feb 2007 to date and mark it as yes


----------



## Jigarvrutika (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi guys
I have submitted eoi december 2015 in nsw as a cook with 55+5 points 
Any one here who applied as a cook in december or earlier got invited in nsw ??
Plz update, it will be very help full


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello guys, 
I am COOK with 55 points, i just want to know that if i can get invited from NSW or any other state for 190 visa with only 55 points as i am planing to lodge EOI soon. OR is it better to apply for 489?


----------

